# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Junio 2010 +



## tonuel (1 Jun 2010)

Se están rifando hostias señorehs... y yo fuera y con el dividendo en la butxaca... jajaja... :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

Subpole (espero)


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder... estoy fuera... dime algo a lo que le pueda meter por diossssss... :8:


que se me escapa el barco...... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## jelou (1 Jun 2010)

nos vamos a la mierda


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2010)

jelou dijo:


> nos vamos a la mierda





arriquitaun....


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... estoy fuera... dime algo a lo que le pueda meter por diossssss... :8:
> 
> que se me escapa el barco...... ::



1.- No es adecuado meterse ahora.

2.- Ve buscando donde ponerte largo.


----------



## DeepChu (1 Jun 2010)

Jis, estaba corto palmando ayer y he podido cerrarlos con unas mini plusvis. No me fio un pelo del percal xD

Largo Mulder? Oido cocina xD


----------



## candil (1 Jun 2010)

jelou dijo:


> nos vamos a la mierda



¿ya tan pronto?


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> 1.- No es adecuado meterse ahora.
> 
> 2.- Ve buscando donde ponerte largo.




yo no meto largos... pero se lo diré a mi amigo juanlu... gracias... 


Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Nos vamos a la mierda... y el tito Mulder cual gacela pensando en largos.... :no:


Aún ha de caer más... 


Saludos


----------



## Freeman (1 Jun 2010)

Marchando alguno para la semana del 7 de junio ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> 1.- No es adecuado meterse ahora.
> 
> *2.- Ve buscando donde ponerte largo*.



Mulder, Mulder, mal empezamos :: ::

Tenia que estar ya subiendo al barco con mis plusvalias y aqui estoy mirando como aumentan mis minusvalias


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2010)

*lateral... lateral... *


(que alguien le ponga música...)


Saludos


----------



## @@strom (1 Jun 2010)

El euro en pleno soporte8:.


----------



## dillei (1 Jun 2010)

diferencial con el bund 1,70 y subiendo... la cosa se pone negra


----------



## candil (1 Jun 2010)

Pues sí que parece que nos vamos a la mierda.

-2,40% a esta hora.

Qué bien empezamos junio.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2010)

dillei dijo:


> diferencial con el bund 1,70 y subiendo... la cosa se pone negra





parece que las palabras de Salgado han calmado a los mercados... ienso:


----------



## candil (1 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> parece que las palabras de Salgado han calmado a los mercados... ienso:



Qué cachondo.


----------



## ERB (1 Jun 2010)

9.132,20
-2,43 %


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> parece que las palabras de Salgado han calmado a los mercados... ienso:



No me jodas que hablaba esta , avisar cuando vaya a hablar ZPerro o alguno de los suyos coño  , de saberlo no cierro mis cortos ayer xd 

Bueno puestos largos , espero que ya se callen y no digan ni pio o me arruinan :vomito:


----------



## ERB (1 Jun 2010)

+info
El diferencial del bono español y el alemán roza máximos y abre en 162 puntos
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...aleman-roza-maximos-y-abre-en-162-puntos.html


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No me jodas que hablaba esta , avisar cuando vaya a hablar ZPerro o alguno de los suyos coño  , de saberlo no cierro mis cortos ayer xd



Yo también los cerré ayer... :´(



si llego a saber que hoy nos íbamos por el barranco no lo hubiera hecho... xD... 


Saludos


----------



## dillei (1 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> si llego a saber que hoy nos íbamos por el barranco no lo hubiera hecho... xD...



... no te jode, de eso se trata esto jaja


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo también los cerré ayer... :´(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si sabia ustec que hablaba la Salgado deberia saber que habia guano garantizado, que parece que vive ustec en Babia en vez de en Hispanistan


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Largo en Bankinter a 4,59... estoloarreglamosentretodos... y olé... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jun 2010)

aprovecho a recordar que dije el dia 4 de junio en la porra

y saludaros


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder, Mulder, mal empezamos :: ::
> 
> Tenia que estar ya subiendo al barco con mis plusvalias y aqui estoy mirando como aumentan mis minusvalias



Pues sal ahora (yo tp me esperaba esto de ahora) o aguanta, hoy terminaremos en verde a pesar de todo o rojo pálido.


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

¿He oido largos? Ojo a Francia.


----------



## Dula (1 Jun 2010)

¿Por favor podéis poner un enlace directo al IBEX? El que tengo se ha quedado colgado en los 9.135.
Gracias.-


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

No deberia postear esto teniendo en cuenta que voy largo, espero que no lo lea ni vea nadie de la prensa de fuera de Hispanistan :

Corbacho esta diciendo en tv1 que el plazo para la reforma laboral es JUNIO, osea que la prorroga no son unos dias sino TODO EL MES .

jajajjajajajjajjajajaja mientras escribia acaba de decir que Europa no le va a imponer a España la reforma laboral que tenemos que hacer 


¿ alguien guarda algo de dinamita en casa? lo digo para que la ponga en el repetidor de antena de tv1 antes de que le oigan, sino mis largos seran una ruina ::

EDITO: Mecangonsusmuertos, ya lo ha escuchado alguien, se desploma de nuevo cuando parecia que ya recuperaba. Voy a comprar bozales ¿ cuantos ministros hay ?


----------



## DeepChu (1 Jun 2010)

Esta guaneando otra vez, a ver donde se para ahora xD 9.112 y bajando xD


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Por favor podéis poner un enlace directo al IBEX? El que tengo se ha quedado colgado en los 9.135.
> Gracias.-



PC BOLSA Coticaziones Bolsa Tiempo real, IBEX 35, Tiempo Teal Bolsa gratis, mercados, la bolsa, bolsas, coticaziones, noticias bolsa..


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues sal ahora (yo tp me esperaba esto de ahora) o aguanta, hoy terminaremos en verde a pesar de todo o rojo pálido.





Mulder... yo estoy con usted... 


si Bankinter pierde los 4,50 me meto a monje... inocho:


Saludos :S


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Venga.... patapum y p'arriba cabrones.... )






que voy largo... 


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (1 Jun 2010)

España: el PMI manufacturero retrocedió a 51,5 puntos en mayo - 1/06/10 - 2192026 - elEconomista.es



> La producción del sector manufacturero español rompió con su tendencia al alza el pasado mes, aunque sigue en terreno positivo.
> 
> En concreto, descendió a 51,5 puntos en mayo, después de alcanzar los 53,3 enteros en abril, según el Índice de Gestión de Compras de Markit (PMI Markit).




Alemania: las ventas minoristas repuntaron un 1% intermensual en abril - 1/06/10 - 2192039 - elEconomista.es



> Las ventas al por menor aumentaron un 1% en Alemania durante abril en comparación con el mes anterior, cuando sufrieron un retroceso del 1,6% -dato revisado a la baja desde el 2,4% anterior-.
> 
> Con respecto a mayo de 2009, las ventas registraron un pronunciado descenso, del 3,1%, tras un incremento del 3,7% el mes anterior -dato corregido al alza desde el inicial 2,7%-.
> 
> El dato intermensual está en línea con las previsiones de los analistas consultados por Bloomberg, mientras que el descenso interanual fue mucho mayor del -0,7% estimado.






sacyr se sale


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> sacyr se sale



veo brotes verdes a cada paso que doy... vamosss p'arriba.... :Baile:


Saludos ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues sal ahora (yo tp me esperaba esto de ahora) o aguanta, hoy terminaremos en verde a pesar de todo o rojo pálido.



Mulder tus analisis alcistas no valen para nada si los ZPerros andan por ahi largando sus genialidades sobre economia , no digo que tecnicamente puedas tener razon, pero tus analisis no estan hechos para luchar contra los elementos ( Nelson dixit )  

Menos mal que es muy temprano y aparte de mi no debe haber nadie escuchando al Corbacho sino podias pillar tus analisis alcistas, enrollarlos y al ojete  :no: 

En fin, esperemos que el dato de empleo en europa de las 11 sea mejor de lo esperado y que nadie escuche a estos payasos o lo interpreten como un programa de humor , sino los largos ya nos podemos preparar :: :: ::


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder tus analisis alcistas no valen para nada si los ZPerros andan por ahi largando sus genialidades sobre economia , no digo que tecnicamente puedas tener razon, pero tus analisis no estan hechos para luchar contra los elementos ( Nelson dixit )
> 
> Menos mal que es muy temprano y aparte de mi no debe haber nadie escuchando al Corbacho sino podias pillar tus analisis alcistas, enrollarlos y al ojete  :no:
> 
> En fin, esperemos que el dato de empleo en europa de las 11 sea mejor de lo esperado y que nadie escuche a estos payasos o lo interpreten como un programa de humor , sino los largos ya nos podemos preparar :: :: ::



El jueves pasado me puse corto en SAN y también tuve que tragar un poco en mi contra, pero hoy he podido salirme en muy buen sitio y ganando pasta (que ya era hora, porque ultimamente me iba algo mal) 

Ahora estoy esperando porque parece que estén descontando la bajada de rating del viernes que no quisieron descontar ayer, es posible que aun bajemos un poco pero no mucho más.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jun 2010)

acaba de terminar el Corbacho, ya podemos subir


----------



## RNSX (1 Jun 2010)

cerrados cortos BBVA y SAN, da gusto empezar asi el dia


----------



## twetter (1 Jun 2010)

Tengo una duda desde siempre (si , si ya se la mas tetuda  ), ¿por que y a pesar de la que estan cayendo hace tiempo, los "analistos" siempre dicen que esto va p`rriba???.

Y no lo digo solo por mulder es que es general.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

He ampliado Bankinter a 4,55€...


esta noche ceno fiambre... :ouch: o me voy de copas... :Baile:


Saludos )


----------



## chudire (1 Jun 2010)

mama, yo estuve en el hilo mítico del mes de junio!


----------



## DeepChu (1 Jun 2010)

Abierto largo en Mapfre a 2,19. A ver que sale de aqui... xD


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

que alguien le ponga el tapón al water cabrones..... ::


----------



## Efren (1 Jun 2010)

Seguro que esto hoy acaba en verde?


----------



## Taxidermista (1 Jun 2010)

El EURUSD a 1,2152


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

¿alguien tiene una imperial a mano...? ::


----------



## EL FARAON (1 Jun 2010)

Efren dijo:


> Seguro que esto hoy acaba en verde?



9059.50

-299.90

(-3.20%)

Esto va para arriba...::


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Si hay que palmar se palma... pero estar fuera es de pobres...







Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## twetter (1 Jun 2010)

a x los 8xxx de cabeza


----------



## Efren (1 Jun 2010)

Último Dif. Dif. % 
9.031,60 -327,80 -3,50


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> He ampliado Bankinter a 4,55€...
> 
> 
> esta noche ceno fiambre... :ouch: o me voy de copas... :Baile:
> ...



¿Qué está pasando, Jeronimo?

¿Por qué baja hoy así, si ayer estuvo más o menos tranquilo?

BKT está casi en mínimos históricos, pero parece que tiene recorrido a la baja hasta cerca de 3. ¿No le parece?


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2010)

Buenos Guanos ^__^!!

¿Operación frustrada? AIG rechaza la oferta rebajada de Prudential.

Esto en su día provocó un buen sentimiento alcista, ahora justo lo contrario...

Muldeerr xd ¿aún he de esperar a Noviembre? Quiero hacer algún trade... pero que no sea a lo loco, como ahora mismo.

Suerte a todos...

¿Alguien guardo la localización GPS de DP!? :fiufiu: Como no aparezca pronto... xD jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando, Jeronimo?
> 
> ¿Por qué baja hoy así, si ayer estuvo más o menos tranquilo?
> 
> BKT está casi en mínimos históricos, pero parece que tiene recorrido a la baja hasta cerca de 3. ¿No le parece?



si... yo no soy inversor... sabe usted... :no:



Saludos


----------



## Efren (1 Jun 2010)

Datos Alemania 



Total de parados bajan 45.000 mucho mejor que el -20.000 esperado


----------



## Taxidermista (1 Jun 2010)

Efren dijo:


> Datos Alemania
> Total de parados bajan 45.000 mucho mejor que el -20.000 esperado



Pues de momento no parece que rebote mucho el euro, acaba de romper el 1,2142 a lo bestia. 

Ha tocado *1,2120* otra vez a mínimos de abril de 2006.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jun 2010)

Buenos días
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto.
Aún pienso que estamos calcando la caída de Oct08.
Si perdemos los 9k tenemos una proyección a zona 7500
Cuadra con el objetivo de rbotic
S2


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenos días
> Quiero sangre.Sigo corto.
> Aún pienso que estamos calcando la caída de Oct08.
> Si perdemos los 9k tenemos una proyección a zona 7500
> ...




pero no será hoy... :no:





o éso espero... :ouch:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Largo en BKT a 4,52


----------



## psikoWOLF (1 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿Qué está pasando, Jeronimo?
> 
> ¿Por qué baja hoy así, si ayer estuvo más o menos tranquilo?
> 
> BKT está casi en mínimos históricos, pero parece que tiene recorrido a la baja hasta cerca de 3. ¿No le parece?



Porque el 60% del capital que se mueve en la bolsa española es extranjero y ayer fue festivo en américa. Hoy los extranjeros trabajan.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

psikoWOLF dijo:


> Porque el 60% del capital que se mueve en la bolsa española es extranjero y ayer fue festivo en américa. Hoy los extranjeros trabajan.



ya podrían haber trabajado ayer... menudos HDLGP... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## Dula (1 Jun 2010)

¿Sabéis lo que le ocurre a esta página? Hoy noo recoge el IBEX directo y siempre lo ha recogido.

Edito: no puse la página.

http://www.cfdspros.es/indices/spain-35-advanced-chart


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Largo en BKT a 4,52



Está en mínimos históricos del siglo XXI, pero tiene tendencia BAJISTA y el próximo soporte fiable está en el mítico 3,17, más o menos.

Saludos.


Ya apuntaron en el negro mayo de entrar pero AZKUNAVETEYA dijo que bajarían los bancos en general un 30% mínimo.

A mi por eso me da por seguir el valor, ya que hablan de él en todos los foros. Todo el mundo quiere entrar en BKT.

Hasta Jerónimo.


----------



## psikoWOLF (1 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Me da algo xD



"z"orry, por desgracia soy humano...


----------



## tplink888 (1 Jun 2010)

Una pregunta , que noticia ha salido a las 10:30 ???

Mirando las graficas del DAX , PSI y IBEX , parece que ha sentado mal :ouch:

-DAX 30 5.849,14 -1,93% -115,19 puntos 10:45:51







-IBEX 35 9.054,20 -3,26% -305,20 puntos 11:01:59







-PSI 20 6.987,42 -1,20% -84,59 puntos 10:48 :15


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> A mi por eso me da por seguir el valor, ya que hablan de él en todos los foros. Todo el mundo quiere entrar en BKT.




Si.... pues yo me quiero salir... sube bonito... sube... :X



*enséñame la pasta... *


Saludos )


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Está en mínimos históricos del siglo XXI, pero tiene tendencia BAJISTA y el próximo soporte fiable está en el mítico 3,17, más o menos.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



Pues por eso le he metido un SL como un piano en 4,49 y si lo toca a otra cosa mariposa, aunque preferiría que no llegara el caso.

Vamos a ver que pasa, es que ya me he aburrido del SAN.

Gracias.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues por eso le he metido un SL como un piano en 4,49 y si lo toca a otra cosa mariposa, aunque preferiría que no llegara el caso.
> 
> Vamos a ver que pasa, es que ya me he aburrido del SAN.
> 
> Gracias.




Quita el stop muyayo... hoy cenaremos en el cielo... si o si... )


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Quita el stop muyayo... hoy cenaremos en el cielo... si o si... )



Soy demasiado joven para morir.:´(


----------



## aksarben (1 Jun 2010)

twetter dijo:


> Tengo una duda desde siempre (si , si ya se la mas tetuda  ), ¿por que y a pesar de la que estan cayendo hace tiempo, los "analistos" siempre dicen que esto va p`rriba???.
> 
> Y no lo digo solo por mulder es que es general.



Porque viven de vender mierda, y si hablas mal del caballo malamente lo vendes.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Esto está sobrevendido, el soporte está funcionando y las mierdinoticias ya están descontadas, ahora solo queda patadón hacia arriba.

Que raro me siento defendiendo teorias alcistas.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (1 Jun 2010)

miGOZOenUNpozo Aquí está la información que he comentado. Aquí lo vi


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (1 Jun 2010)

Todos estos estaban locos por pillar el valor, pero ahora parece que se les ha pasado la fiebre, la gente está más con el tema del definitivo junio, camino de los místicos 7.700 miguelines.

Locos por pillar BKT

Yo también me lo estoy pensando, pero como me han dicho aquí que esto va a bajar muchísimo no me acabo de decidir.


----------



## Dula (1 Jun 2010)

11:32 Fitch recorta la calificación al FROB y a la SEPI desde 'triple A' hasta 'AA+'

Fitch ha recortado la calificación del Fondo de Reestructuración Ordenada Bancaria (FROB) y de la Sociedad Estatal de Participaciones Industriales (SEPI) en un escalón, desde 'triple A' hasta 'AA+', informó hoy la agencia de calificación crediticia. La firma explicó que este recorte de la calidad crediticia a ambos organismos responde al recorte de la calificación de la misma magnitud aplicado al rating del reino de España del pasado viernes 28 de mayo.

Expansin.com. Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, economica y poltica.


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Jun 2010)

*Mi previsión para Junio...*

Comienza Junio de 2010!!!!...un mes que yendo de más a menos será definitivo porque con él se deberá retomar la senda bajista hacia el místico 7.700... no sin antes amagar abandonarla.

Un mes dividido, dos partes un mismo mes... un inicio y un final o un engaño de engaños y una decisión y evidentemente separándolos un día D que resultará ser la clave del mes...

Con Junio llega el aburrimiento, este se instalará instaurando una falsa tranquilidad y una sensación de que lo peor ya ha pasado, soportados en los 9.000 y centrados en el místico 9.200... nos espera un aburrido lateral ... con máximo inferior a 9.600 y mínimo superior al 8.800... un lateral aburrido, interminable que hará largas y sudorosas las primeras jornadas de los que sigamos este hilo... una travesía en el desierto sin emoción alguna, un terreno yermo, de donde nada a medio plazo se puede obtener... el reino de los jugadores intradía.

Más tarde que pronto o más pronto que tarde, Junio nos ha de llevar al punto de cambio, la vuelta de las caidas y de los días negros... Pasado ese día la senda bajista continuará ,veremos el místico 8.100 saltar por los aires... pero que más da... la estación final ya estará cerca... pero eso será en un nuevo hilo el destinado al julio de capitulación...

Bienvenido al definitivo Junio de 2010

S2s 


ATENCIÓN: comienza el definitivo Junio de 2010 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA


----------



## Nico (1 Jun 2010)

Creo que usas mal las palabras. Seguramente quieres referirte a un *MITICO* 7000 y no a un _'MI*S*TICO'_.

En un caso tiene que ver con algo destacado, una verdadera leyenda, un hito y en el otro se trata de algo religioso.

Al menos a mi me suenan los dientes cuando te veo repetir una y otra vez lo de _"místico"_ porque queda y suena horrible.

Tú quieres decir *MITICO*.


----------



## chollero (1 Jun 2010)

que el euro se devalue es bueno ó malo para españa? pienso que es bueno pues costara menos devolver la deuda no?


----------



## Registrador (1 Jun 2010)

haced caso a Clemente, en Junio, PATAPUM PA'RRIBA!


----------



## Dula (1 Jun 2010)

¡Pues claro que es bueno! Los productos que exporta son más baratos y se favorece la exportación.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Todos estos estaban locos por pillar el valor, pero ahora parece que se les ha pasado la fiebre, la gente está más con el tema del definitivo junio, camino de los místicos 7.700 miguelines.
> 
> Locos por pillar BKT
> 
> Yo también me lo estoy pensando, pero como me han dicho aquí que esto va a bajar muchísimo no me acabo de decidir.




Yo de todos modos suelo hacer intradias, me he metido en BKT porque ya ando un poco aburrido del SAN, como toque los 4,60 salgo pitando con mis euros bajo el brazo y mañana será otro dia.

Uno que es impaciente.

Gracias por la información.


----------



## chollero (1 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Pues claro que es bueno! Los productos que exporta son más baratos y se favorece la exportación.



hombre y los productos que importa seran mas caros como el petroleo no?


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2010)

Nico, rbotic es una suerte de troll autospamable que construye su discurso sobre cuatro frases con gancho que, repetidas hasta la saciedad, terminan interiorizadas en el subconsciente del lector, conceptualizadas y todo con el sello del personaje en cuestión. Dicho esto, aclaro que no hay nada malo en querer vender una visión particular de la bolsa, lo que hace cansino a este señor, es que no se contenta con repetir sus estrategias de marketing en un mismo lugar, sino que en vez de concentrarlas en un solo hilo, se dedica a infectar foros enteros con su particular jerga y opiniones, como si él estuviera por encima de las normas más elementales de cortesía y sentido común. Si todos los usuarios hicieran lo que él, los foros serían un caos infumable. Por suerte en burbuja se comporta 

Aquí su discurso pasa desapercibido... joder, qué el Mad-Max es nuestro pan de cada día... ¿Qué son los 7.700 del ibex cuando sabes que a la vuelta de la esquina te espera el corralito, la quiebra de España y al menos una temporadita más de gobierno Zapatero?


----------



## fmc (1 Jun 2010)

Amigo especulador....



tonuel dijo:


> Así no funciona hamijo...
> 
> 
> ¿Acaso crees que CRI va a bajar ahora los 13 céntimos que se pagan mañana...?
> ...





tonuel dijo:


> Bueno... antes de irme he comprado unas criterias a 3,50... más que nada por curiosidad a ver mañana que pasa con el dividendo en CFDs...
> 
> 
> y ya sabeis para la otra... más vale estar largo que corto...
> ...


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

Los americanos si vienen con ganas de juerga despues de 3 días sin operar nos pueden hacer un traje xDDDD. 

Me parto con Tonuel, hace meses no tocaba un largo ni con un palo cuando la tendencia era alcista y ahora se pone largo en CRITERIA!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Jun 2010)

Guanas tardes hamijos,

No olvidéis votar el hilo con cinco estrellas


----------



## chollero (1 Jun 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Amigo especulador....



Tonuel ya no es el que era, las drogas de diseño valencianas es lo que tienen


----------



## bertok (1 Jun 2010)

*welcome to hell*


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Amigo especulador....



Yo creo que si es buena idea ponerse largo en CRI, pero me hubiera esperado a mañana al menos, aunque hoy ya podríamos haber hecho un mínimo importante.

Si aguanta tendrá plusvalías seguramente.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Los americanos si vienen con ganas de juerga despues de 3 días sin operar nos pueden hacer un traje xDDDD.



Las fiestas USA suelen ser premonitorias de cambios de tendencia de corto plazo en las bolsas y ahora mismo todo apunta a ello.


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (1 Jun 2010)

*robotico tiene mucho tiempo libre.*

ATENCIÓN: comienza el definitivo Junio de 2010 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

Lo que no quita que sea o no sea un troll.


----------



## fmc (1 Jun 2010)

joer, qué cansinos ya con el rbotic.... :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Amigo especulador....



Las he vendido a 3,40 céntimos a primera hora muyayo... 3 centimacos a la saca... y éso que el ibex se desplomaba... si hubiera abierto con gap al alza ahora mismo estaria nadando en plusvalias criterianas... :Baile:



gacela... 

Saludos


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder, cuando digo que nos pueden hacer un traje, no me refiero necesariamente a que vengan bajistas, nos lo pueden hacer de todas las maneras.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que si es buena idea ponerse largo en CRI, pero me hubiera esperado a mañana al menos, aunque hoy ya podríamos haber hecho un mínimo importante.
> 
> 
> Si aguanta tendrá plusvalías seguramente.




Aguantar criterias largo... ¿estamos locos o que...?

he cogido el dividendo y me he salido por patas... lástima no haber abierto al alza... :fiufiu:



tonuel dijo:


> Se están rifando hostias señorehs... y yo fuera y con el dividendo en la butxaca... jajaja... :XX:




Saludos 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Yo sigo largo en BKT.

Alea jacta est.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo sigo largo en BKT.
> 
> Alea jacta est.



NH está muy barata también, la veo más interesante que BKT


----------



## tonuel (1 Jun 2010)

chollero dijo:


> Tonuel ya no es el que era, las drogas de diseño valencianas es lo que tienen




las drogas son de perdedores... y tu lo eres...


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> NH está muy barata también, la veo más interesante que BKT



Te podias echar unos largos especuladores en BKT... nos la están metiendo hasta el fondo... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> las drogas son de perdedores... y tu lo eres...



un porrito pa los nervios?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Te podias echar unos largos especuladores en BKT... nos la están metiendo hasta el fondo... ::
> 
> 
> Saludos ::



Nop, yo ya tengo mis apuestas a muy l/p hasta navidades no cierro posiciones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, cuanto te paga calopez por ser multinick real time? xdddddddd


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Podria haberme metido ahora en BKT... ienso:



si lo hubiera sabido antes... :rolleye:


Saludos ::


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por cierto, cuanto te paga calopez por ser multinick real time? xdddddddd



tonuel sólo opera a corto tu sabes...



y yo me dedico a especular intradia...


especulo tanto p'arriba como p'abajo...







Saludos


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jun 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Nop, yo ya tengo mis apuestas a muy l/p hasta navidades no cierro posiciones.



Cuales son esas apuestas a tan l/p?


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> tonuel sólo opera a corto tu sabes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hamijo, vas a tener perdidas X2 .

Un saludo


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hamijo, vas a tener perdidas X2 .
> 
> Un saludo



de momento son virtuales... hasta el cierre todo es toro... ::


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder... el miedo está subiendo... y éso es malo para mis bankinteres... :ouch:


dime algo... dame fuerzas... ::


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Jun 2010)

Me ha gustado lo de:



Claca dijo:


> "una suerte de troll autospamable que construye su discurso sobre cuatro frases con gancho que, repetidas hasta la saciedad, terminan interiorizadas en el subconsciente del lector, conceptualizadas y todo con el sello del personaje en cuestión"...



Es curioso que se me llame troll en burbuja.info... tanto tiempo leyendoos para acabar siendo un troll...

En fin que cosas

S2s


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Me ha gustado lo de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿para cuando los 3000...? anda mójese... :fiufiu:


----------



## España1 (1 Jun 2010)

Acabo de dar orden para meterme en SAN, a ver si pillo 5000 acs. a 7,99 e.

Espero no quemarme.


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Jun 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Creo que usas mal las palabras. Seguramente quieres referirte a un *MITICO* 7000 y no a un _'MI*S*TICO'_.
> 
> En un caso tiene que ver con algo destacado, una verdadera leyenda, un hito y en el otro se trata de algo religioso.
> 
> ...



Yo me refiero al místico 7700, y entiendo que pueda sonar mal... que le vamos a hacer... pero me refiero a místico, por ser cuestión de Fé...

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿para cuando los 3000...? anda mójese... :fiufiu:



Nunca he dicho nada de los 3.000...
He hablado muchas veces de los místicos 7.700... y allí de tomar una importante decisión... pero de los 3.000 no he visto/dicho nada, lo siento...

S2s


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Mulder... el miedo está subiendo... y éso es malo para mis bankinteres... :ouch:
> 
> 
> dime algo... dame fuerzas... ::



Aguanta, esto muy a peor no puede cerrar hoy, en el intra le veo mas camino hacia arria que hacia abajo.


----------



## kemao2 (1 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Me ha gustado lo de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doy fe que Rbotic no es un troll, y pongo la mano en el fuego por el, le he seguido en otros foros durante muchos años y sabe mucho, ya solo falta que trasmita sus teorías para saber en que se basan los niveles misticos y como se calcilan los recorridos al alza y baja.

Yo espero que Rbotic participe mas en este hilo, y tambien espero mas intervenciones de Kujire.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Nunca he dicho nada de los 3.000...
> He hablado muchas veces de los místicos 7.700... y allí de tomar una importante decisión... pero de los 3.000 no he visto/dicho nada, lo siento...
> 
> S2s



Pues ya se lo digo yo... 


para finales de 2010 o principios 2011... 


Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Aguanta, *esto muy a peor no puede cerrar hoy*, en el intra le veo mas camino hacia arriba que hacia abajo.





usted animando a la gente no tiene precio.... ::


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> *Banco de Sabadell *
> 
> Fitch le rebaja el rating de A+ a A con perspectiva estable. Las *participaciones preferentes *baja de BBB+ a BBB...ojo con este producto que ha estado muy de moda, como ven su riesgo es considerable, y no me refiero a este banco en concreto.




jajaja... a más de uno hoy le da un jamacuco... :XX:



Por cierto...

estos de Fitch podrian esperarse a mañana para abrir la bocaza... ::


----------



## tarrito (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Pues ya se lo digo yo...
> 
> 
> para finales de 2010 o principios 2011...
> ...



Juanluuuuu ... se ha olvidado Ustec de cambiar de nick?? ienso:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> usted animando a la gente no tiene precio.... ::




Podría decirle que vamos a morir todos pero prefiero eso de que muy a peor no puede ir.

Por lo de la ley de atracción y eso.

Hoy cerramos en verde.


----------



## Claca (1 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Me ha gustado lo de:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En burbuja te comportas como es debido, pero en otros foros sí actuas como un troll. Ya lo he dicho, si todos los usuarios hicieran lo que tú, abriendo un hilo nuevo cada vez que se les ocurre un nuevo eslogan para su escenario, los foros no tendrían sentido por lo caóticos que serían. Prueba a concentrar tus previsiones en un único hilo y cuando salgas de él no te relaciones publicitando tu hilo con tu jerga o con links al escenario en cuestión, ya verás como ganarás simpatías, aunque sospecho que no es eso lo que deseas. Por mi parte aqui dejo el tema, que no tiene sentido tratarlo en burbuja.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Juanluuuuu ... se ha olvidado Ustec de cambiar de nick?? ienso:



no se de que me habla... por si no lo sabia soy un especulador...







genero plusvalias intradia...


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

De Cárpatos,me ha parecido un lectura interesantísima:



> Hoy me ha hecho un lector una pregunta, que ya me han hecho otras veces, y sobre la que creo hay que reflexionar.
> La pregunta era si con una cantidad muy baja como capital operativo y con un método milagro que había encontrado en sitios diferentes, le iba a ser posible sacarse un sueldo mensual considerable.
> 
> Pues bien, yo quiero que muchos de nosotros reflexionemos ahora y recuerdo algo que escribió el doctor Steenbarger hace tiempo.
> ...



Para los que gustan de hacer la cuenta de la vieja.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Podría decirle que vamos a morir todos pero prefiero eso de que muy a peor no puede ir.
> 
> Por lo de la ley de atracción y eso.
> 
> Hoy cerramos en verde.





*Verde esperanza...*




ya sabes lo que dicen... ::


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Yo quiero pensar que los americanos abrirán en verde, el Ibex se dará la vuelta y que Zapatero se hará monja de clausura y se retirará para siempre a reflexionar sobre sus pecados en el silencio de una lóbrega celda.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

he recuperado la perdida que tenia con mis cortos, ahora estoy ganando, tambien acerté el viernes con iberia..... pero sigo jodido con urbas....
El San americano viene bajando mucho, esto puede afectar al Ibex? realmente creei que esto cierra en verde?


----------



## carvil (1 Jun 2010)

Buenos medidodias 


Soporte en el E-Mini zona 1062 resistencia 1080

Crudo soporte actual 69.30 resistencia 73.2


Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

Buenas,

Visto el percal, no sé si cerrar mis cortos del botas, o si aguantarlos con un SP...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

H-P to Cut 9,000 Jobs, Spend $1 Billion in Restructuring - WSJ.com

HP recorta un 3% sus empleados..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Visto el percal, no sé si cerrar mis cortos del botas, o si aguantarlos con un SP...



déjalos hasta los místicos 7700


----------



## INTRUDER (1 Jun 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> H-P to Cut 9,000 Jobs, Spend $1 Billion in Restructuring - WSJ.com
> 
> HP recorta un 3% sus empleados..



¿Brote verde? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

Robotic por si lees esto, me gustan tus predicciones las veo bastante acertadas para el ibex aunque demasiados acertijos e indefiniciones... en el foro el compañero de los grafos ponía el patron que estaba siguiendo (una copia vamos) pero eso de vasco de "gannma" sudáfrica muldial españa campeona la india etc etc no lo veo óptimo ni práctico la verdad.

No es que no piense que vas a acertar pero las adivinanzas que dás no aclaran prácticamente nada.

Ten en cuenta que las fchas del mundial van a coincidir con el despido libre seguramente y eso no creo que mueva ni empuje el chulibex a la baja cuando sus empresas tienen la oportunidad de cepillarse a todas las vacas sagradas.

El EUR/USD hará una paradita en 1,15 más o menos en tus 7700. (sin adivinanzas ni historias)


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Mira que bien, ya estoy en verde, a ver lo que dura.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jun 2010)

CNBC live :
China PMI index fells "inesperadamente"


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> he recuperado la perdida que tenia con mis cortos, ahora estoy ganando, tambien acerté el viernes con iberia..... pero sigo jodido con urbas....
> El San americano viene bajando mucho, esto puede afectar al Ibex? realmente creeis que esto cierra en verde?




¿por qué te crees que he abierto largos...? ¿porque veo ochomiles hoy...? 




Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Mira que bien, ya estoy en verde, a ver lo que dura.




*yatelodeciayo...







hay que tener fe...*


Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

pero esta cayendo el San en USA.............. casi -3%


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero esta cayendo el San en USA.............. casi -3%



¿y...? ¿Aquí está en verde o qué...? ::


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

A las 16:00 hay dato:


*ISM DE MANUFACTURAS de mayo 

Dato previo: 60,4. Previsión: 59,0.*


A ver lo que hacen con él... ienso:


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder, sabes algo de cómo afectan los eclipses a los mercados?

Es la profecía de robotic.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Chup, chup, vayan abriendo largos que nos vamos.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Por un momento... :



por un momento se me pusieron de corbata... :S


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Por un momento... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, si me permites, los seguiré manteniendo de corbata un rato más.:8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2010)

Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance

Buenas a todos!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

Para el ibex:

Diciembre 2002 Eclipse total solar: 8700 puntos (inicia bajadas tras una recuperación)

Noviembre 2003 Eclipse total solar: 7250 puntos (marca un suelo hasta julio 2004 donde recupera fuertemente)

Marzo 2006 Eclipse total solar: 11800 puntos (cierra el año en 14.000)

Agosto 2008 Eclipse total solar: 11700 puntos (bajada hasta 8900)

Julio 2009 Eclipse total solar: 10500 puntos (subida muy fuerta hasta los 12.000 al acabar el año

11 de Julio 2010 ???


----------



## DeCafeina (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo, si me permites, los seguiré manteniendo de corbata un rato más.:8:



Por un momento parecía que los usanos abrían con ganas... pero ya se les está pasando.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

El DJI se pone feo


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jun 2010)

Ahora el € ante la resi de 1,22
Es el momento de la verdad


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Buenas a todos!



BTM - Brasil Telecom S.a.: Bruce Kovner, Steven Cohen, Jeremy Grantham, Manning & Napier Advisors, Inc Stock Picks , News -- GuruFocus.com

Me gusta mucho, sobre todo su P/B pero tiene pérdidas la empresa...

CZZ vuelve a estar para pillar uans pocas.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Sois unos cagaos... como dice Mulder... hoy cerramos en verde... 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Sois unos cagaos... como dice Mulder... hoy cerramos en verde... 8:



Yo por si acaso, he abierto largos...


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo por si acaso, he abierto largos...





tengo terras a buen precio... ¿quiere algunas...? 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> tengo terras a buen precio... ¿quiere algunas...? 8:



:no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> :no::no::no::no::no::no:




lástima... porque se han revalorizado con los años... como el cognac... 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> lástima... porque se han revalorizado con los años... como el cognac... 8:



Mejor compro cognac que luego puedo emitir pagarés de empresa con él como aval..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> BTM - Brasil Telecom S.a.: Bruce Kovner, Steven Cohen, Jeremy Grantham, Manning & Napier Advisors, Inc Stock Picks , News -- GuruFocus.com
> 
> Me gusta mucho, sobre todo su P/B pero tiene pérdidas la empresa...
> 
> CZZ vuelve a estar para pillar uans pocas.




A las buenas tardes Luca!

Fijate en el beneficio de operaciones, que es el cuenta, y su crecimiento.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

largo me he puesto, por lo tanto cerrar los largos que esto comenzará a caer.............


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

Para el que le interese el moon trading:

THE MOON AND THE S&P 500


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A las buenas tardes Luca!
> 
> Fijate en el beneficio de operaciones, que es el cuenta, y su crecimiento.



Jeje estoy dando clases de portugués en el trabajo "asín" que me lo miro detenidamente...XDD


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jun 2010)

Ojo con el DJI en 10100(again)
Quizás se le atragante


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> largo me he puesto, por lo tanto cerrar los largos que esto comenzará a caer.............



jur jur jur
Langaro, pon un SP y a vivir.


----------



## DeCafeina (1 Jun 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Por un momento parecía que los usanos abrían con ganas... pero ya se les está pasando.



::::::

A veces me siento bastante... contrario.inocho:


----------



## Dula (1 Jun 2010)

¡Qué leches pasa! Esto va para arriba como la espuma.


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

Hoy es uno de esos días para enmarcar.

Por cierto ¿alguien usa alguna herramienta de money management? Yo me he abierto una cuenta en <cite>Online Money Management Software/Free Personal Finance Accounting Tool .

Un saludo!
</cite>


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

Todavía nos falta el dato de las 16:00...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Todavía nos falta el dato de las 16:00...



Que dato???


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ojo con el DJI en 10100(again)
> Quizás se le atragante



hoy no hamijo.. hoy no...







Por cierto:

Se acercan las 4... :S

Saludos :S


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Que dato???




Pon Telecinco... en breve aparece la Esteban... 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Que dato???



ISM de manufacturas de mayo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Pon Telecinco... en breve aparece la Esteban... 8:




No me jodas, que todavía no tengo aprendida la fauna rosa española. Esa es hija de Paquirri, no?


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

ha sido bueno... :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

pecata, en que estas larga, yo voy con SAN e Iberia...............


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

SUBIDON. Ha debido de salir bueno...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pecata, en que estas larga, yo voy con SAN e Iberia...............



IBEX y SAN.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jun 2010)

Ha sido malo
Pero ha salido el dato de gasto en vivienda algo mejor


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Si alguien ve al Zetaperro o algún ministro que le diga que no abra la bocaza hasta el fin de semana... gracias... 8:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> IBEX y SAN.



Yo también entré largo en el botas a 7.99 por la mañana. A ver hasta donde llega..


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Americanos en rojo a la de YA


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

hasta donde puede llegar el SAN????????????


----------



## eruique (1 Jun 2010)

q pasa en t5 sabeis


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Americanos en rojo a la de YA



si estaban en rojo y se estan poniendo verde..............


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ha sido malo



ha sido mejor de lo esperado muyayo...

ISM 59,7 y se esperaba 59... 

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ha sido malo
> Pero ha salido el dato de gasto en vivienda algo mejor



De Cárpatos:


> ISM DE MANUFACTURAS de mayo: 59,7
> 
> Dato previo: 60,4. Previsión: 59,0.
> 
> ...


----------



## rbotic statistic (1 Jun 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Robotic por si lees esto, me gustan tus predicciones las veo bastante acertadas para el ibex aunque demasiados acertijos e indefiniciones... en el foro el compañero de los grafos ponía el patron que estaba siguiendo (una copia vamos) pero eso de vasco de "gannma" sudáfrica muldial españa campeona la india etc etc no lo veo óptimo ni práctico la verdad.
> 
> No es que no piense que vas a acertar pero las adivinanzas que dás no aclaran prácticamente nada.
> 
> ...



Lo de los acertijos es un condimento... el que quiera la sustancia que se quede con ella... entiendo que a algunos guste la sustancia... 

La idea para junio es un primer lateral... y el día 16 vuelta a las caidas...

S2s


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance

Se sale de la pelleja la reco de mix....


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> De Cárpatos:





Está claro que lo suyo no es el copy&paste... sin acritud... 


jur... jur... esas bankinteres... 


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Está claro que lo suyo no es el copy&paste... sin acritud...
> 
> 
> jur... jur... esas bankinteres...
> ...



Ni lo suyo la bolsa...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistic dijo:


> Lo de los acertijos es un condimento... el que quiera la sustancia que se quede con ella... entiendo que a algunos guste la sustancia...
> 
> La idea para junio es un primer lateral... y el día 16 vuelta a las caidas...
> 
> S2s



Gracias hamijo robotic.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistic dijo:


> Lo de los acertijos es un condimento... el que quiera la sustancia que se quede con ella... entiendo que a algunos guste la sustancia...
> 
> La idea para junio es un primer lateral... y el día 16 vuelta a las caidas...



hamijo... ¿no quedamos ayer que estábamos en un lateral aburridísimo...? ::



pues yo me lo paso teta... )

Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que alguien m hace la competencia con los eventos planetarios, aunque se la dejo toda para el, nunca me he fijado demasiado en eso


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ni lo suyo la bolsa...



 
esta noche dormiré con plusvalias...


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Y si hubieran esperado en el ISM 43 seguro que había salido mejor de lo previsto.
> wishful thinking en estado puro.




*ES LO QUE HAY...*


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## rbotic statistic (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> hamijo... ¿no quedamos ayer que estábamos en un lateral aburridísimo...? ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si

Soportados en el 9.000 y centrados en el 9.200... yo no aprovecho este tipo de movimientos... pero algunos os lo estareis pasando en grande seguro!

S2s


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> esta noche dormiré con plusvalias...



Yo también.
Le recuerdo a usted, que me puse larga y me ofreció unas Terras...
Y ya he obtenido pingües beneficios cerrando parcialmente mi posición.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistic dijo:


> Lo de los acertijos es un *condimento*... el que quiera la *sustancia *que se quede con ella... entiendo que a algunos guste la sustancia...
> 
> La idea para junio es un primer lateral... y el día 16 vuelta a las caidas...
> 
> S2s




Hamijo, en mi humilde opinión, "condimentos" y "sustancias" es lo que tú te fumas antes de postear... pero vamos, esto no pasa de ser una apreciación por mi parte, sin mayores consecuencias.

Peace,


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también.
> Le recuerdo a usted, que me puse larga y me ofreció unas Terras...
> Y ya he obtenido pingües beneficios cerrando parcialmente mi posición.



Pues SAN va para arriba como un misil.. ::


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jun 2010)

Disculpas por el dato
A veces el ticker dura poco tiempo.
me daré 100 latigazos


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Pues SAN va para arriba como un misil.. ::





las gacelas siempre cierran la posición en uno de estos supuestos:


1ª cuando ya han perdido la camisa y se quedan sin garantias
2ª cuando le sacan unos pocos céntimos




sin acritud para quien se sienta aludido... no va por nadie en especial... 

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

¿Es aquí dónde regalan las plusvalías?


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> las gacelas siempre cierran la posición en uno de estos supuestos:
> 
> 
> 1ª cuando ya han perdido la camisa y se quedan sin garantias
> ...




Out Out ! You, Demon of Poverty !! ::::


----------



## rbotic statistic (1 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijo, en mi humilde opinión, "condimentos" y "sustancias" es lo que tú te fumas antes de postear... pero vamos, esto no pasa de ser una apreciación por mi parte, sin mayores consecuencias.
> 
> Peace,



Apreciación fallida pues no fumo...

pero bueno, me interesa saber por que dice eso de mi...

S2s


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Es aquí dónde regalan las plusvalías?




el tren ya ha salido... pero puede subirse si quiere... :Baile:


Saludos )


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Pues yo ya voy pensando en poner a salvo mis 400e de plusvis.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistic dijo:


> Apreciación fallida pues no fumo...
> 
> pero bueno, me interesa saber por que dice eso de mi...
> 
> S2s



Déjaros de tonterias y analicen el movimiento... aquí venimos a ganar pastuki...


----------



## DeCafeina (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> las gacelas siempre cierran la posición en uno de estos supuestos:
> 
> 
> 1ª cuando ya han perdido la camisa y se quedan sin garantias
> ...



Qué gran verdad. Aún recuerdo mis acciones de SAN compradas a 4 leuros el año pasado. Y lo listo que me sentí por venderlas enseguida a 4,50. ::::::


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues yo ya voy pensando en poner a salvo mis 400e de plusvis.



:no:

hay que quedarse abierto... la luna nunca falla... :no:


----------



## rbotic statistic (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Déjaros de tonterias y analicen el movimiento... aquí venimos a ganar pastuki...



El movimiento es que vamos a estar unos cuantos días moviéndonos alrededor del 9.200... habrá tiempo para hablar de otras cosas...

S2s


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

especulador rey mio créme si te digo que hoy he pillado el tren, pero no sólo el tren de salida es que yo venía en el tren que llegó a buen puerto primero.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> especulador rey mio créme si te digo que hoy he pillado el tren, pero no sólo el tren de salida es que yo venía en el tren que llegó a buen puerto primero.




Aquí hay que cantar cuando se entra y cuando se sale... lo demás no cuenta... :no:


aquí cerca tengo un amigo que os quiere dar las gracias por vuestra participación...






Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

El EUR está enloqueciendo, lo he visto pasar de 1,2309 a 1,2340 en un pestañeo.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Aquí hay que cantar cuando se entra y cuando se sale... lo demás no cuenta... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Aquí no se puede decir nada, que nos espían...


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

Para mi lo que cuenta es ver el saldo de mi cuenta (válgame la redundancia).


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistic dijo:


> Apreciación fallida pues no fumo...
> 
> pero bueno, me interesa saber por que dice eso de mi...
> 
> S2s



Easy, hamijo. 
Pues le seré sincero.

La primera vez que posteó Ustec en este hilo _anunciando _(algunos dirían _spameando_... yo seré más benévolo con Ustec en esta ocasión) acerca de su foro, le confieso que lo visité, _out of curiosity_ como aquel que dice.

Por seguir siendole sincero, le diré que he leído algunos guiones originales de los Monty Python, los cuales eran más coherentes que sus argumentos bursátiles.

Considere Ustec que ya de por sí siento poco respeto por aquellos que mezclan astrología con los mercados (apreciará Ustec que no sienta especial pasión por Gann y sus patochadas).

Pero es que Ustec no sólo mete astrología, sino que introduce adivinanzas, profecías, acertijos y demás chanza propia de charlatanes, chamanes y hechiceros de tribus amazónicas que, caso de poder hacerse ricos realmente siguiendo sus propias diatribas, estarían ahora mismo disfrutando de sus plusvalías, más que escribiendo en un foro para que los demás las siguieran.

¿No lo cree Ustec así?

Pero vamos, máximo respeto a la forma que tiene Ustec de gastar su tiempo libre: a fin de cuentas, vivimos en democracia, Dios me libre.

saludos cordiales,


----------



## RNSX (1 Jun 2010)

pues al final acabaremos en verde, tengo que aprender a haceros caso de vez en cuando, que me he salido por la mañana y me he quedado viendolos desde la barrera


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> :no:
> 
> hay que quedarse abierto... la luna nunca falla... :no:



No, que esta noche tengo guardia y cuando tengo guardia me gusta dormir tranquilo.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Hostia puta... :8:


el euro quiere despegar... y que me dicen del DAX... jajaja :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> pues al final acabaremos en verde, tengo que aprender a haceros caso de vez en cuando, que me he salido por la mañana y me he quedado viendolos desde la barrera



Mira que lo avisé unas páginas más atras.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> No, que esta noche tengo guardia y cuando tengo guardia me gusta dormir tranquilo.



¿ein? ienso:

¿no será ud. funcionario?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

Lo del eur/usd es de flipar.. menudas velas verdes!!!!


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues sal ahora (yo tp me esperaba esto de ahora) o aguanta, *hoy terminaremos en verde a pesar de todo o rojo pálido*.



Me autocito mi post de las 9:36 de esta mañana para los tonueles, los esporculadores financieros y los que no hacen caso a Gann


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ein? ienso:
> 
> ¿no será ud. funcionario?




Como si usted no lo supiera, pero no se lo diga a Tonuel ni a mi amigo especulador ......


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ein? ienso:
> 
> ¿no será ud. funcionario?



Mulder ¿como lo ves...? ienso:


¿has pescado algo...? 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Como si usted no lo supiera, pero no se lo diga a Tonuel ni a mi amigo especulador ......




yalosabia... :fiufiu:


pero con usted estoy haciendo una excepción... espero que sea uno de los pocos que trabajan... 8:


----------



## Dula (1 Jun 2010)

A las cinco empezará a caer en picado.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> yalosabia... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> pero con usted estoy haciendo una excepción... espero que sea uno de los pocos que trabajan... 8:



Cuidado, no te calientes, a ver si van a banear ahora a juanlu...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> A las cinco empezará a caer en picado.



¿Pour quoi?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Aquí no se puede decir nada, que nos espían...



Fuera del SAN a 8,246. Mañana a pensar en shortearlo al Botas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Pour quoi?



Yo creo que puede cerrar un GAP en 10110, hoy no evidentemente, durante la semaña puede que sí.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuidado, no te calientes, a ver si van a banear ahora a juanlu...





acabo de vender a 4,66...

a ver que pasa ahora... per sigo con la caña... )

 
Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (1 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes a tod@s... 

Vaya forma de cerrar el gap en el Ibex... :8:

Saludos...

PD: Vivimos unos días, en que si se VA POCO APALANCADO y se tiene paciencia, se gana casi con todas las posiciones, se pasa una y otra vez por los mismos sitios, para los largos, miraría el 8818 del Ibex, de perderlo cerraría posiciones...


----------



## The Cool Spot (1 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Easy, hamijo.
> Pues le seré sincero.
> 
> La primera vez que posteó Ustec en este hilo _anunciando _(algunos dirían _spameando_... yo seré más benévolo con Ustec en esta ocasión) acerca de su foro, le confieso que lo visité, _out of curiosity_ como aquel que dice.
> ...



No tengo el ¿gusto? de haber leido las profecias de rbotic, asi que no se me tome mi exposicion como defensa a los argumentos de tal forero, pero una cosa la tengo clara: si un dia se pone de moda la idea de que los mercados son influidos por los astros, ten por seguro que se cumplira. Salvando las distancias, que no son despreciables, no hay mucha diferencia entre el analisis tecnico basado en figuras, en soportes, resistencias, en retrocesos de fibonacci y en ondas de elliot, que en creer que la fase lunar puede afectar a los mercados. Tu mejor que nadie sabes que el analisis tecnico funciona porque millones de personas siguen las mismas reglas, mas o menos arbitrarias, y que por ello los movimientos de una cotizacion son empujados en una direccion u otra por la creencia de esas personas en esas reglas. No es otra sino esa la razon por la que los no iniciados ven esto como una cosa de brujas (o de ludopatas, cosa en no pocos casos bastante cierta).


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

vendido a 4,656

420 leuritos de plusvis


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jun 2010)

Brasil Telecom SA (ADR) (Public, NYSE:BTM) 

19.31 
+1.04 (5.69%)


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes a tod@s...
> 
> Vaya forma de cerrar el gap en el Ibex... :8:
> 
> ...



Así es, esto se está convirtiendo en un puto chollo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

creeis que esto caerá ???????????


----------



## Dula (1 Jun 2010)

Sí...sobre las cinco.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Jun 2010)

vaya plufff de caida del 3% como dijo no se quien esto acaba en verde


----------



## RNSX (1 Jun 2010)

pues yo me la he llevado entera  a ver si sube bastante y vuelvo a abrir cortos


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

fuera de San 70% a 8.27, me quedo con un poco a ver que pasa


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jun 2010)

Ahora entiendo mi confusión con el ISM:
El dato de Mayo 59,7 es inferior al de Abril 60,4
Lo del consenso de analistas...
Me daré solo 99 latigazos


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Sí...sobre las cinco.



en que basas esa afirmación tan segura?????????


----------



## Dula (1 Jun 2010)

Tranquilo. Soy sólo aprendiz de brujo.
Me gusta leeros.
Saludos.-


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

Pues yo creo que acabaremos en máximos y luego tras el cierre si que bajarán un poco. Ultimamente no les gusta ir sobre lo previsto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

mulder, y mañana? me queda largo o corto????
Pollastre misma pregunta.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Salvando las distancias, que no son despreciables, no hay mucha diferencia entre el analisis tecnico basado en figuras, en soportes, resistencias, en retrocesos de fibonacci y en ondas de elliot, que en creer que la fase lunar puede afectar a los mercados. Tu mejor que nadie sabes que el analisis tecnico funciona porque millones de personas siguen las mismas reglas, mas o menos arbitrarias, y que por ello los movimientos de una cotizacion son empujados en una direccion u otra por la creencia de esas personas en esas reglas.



Ante una gran verdad como esa, no puedo por menos que asentir.

Sin embargo, como tú bien decías antes, "si un día llega en el que los traders se ponen de acuerdo en que los astros son los que influyen los índices..." (palabras aproximadas, disculpa que no cite tu frase textual ahora mismo).

Hoy, desde luego, no es ese día. No veo que en años pasados haya sido tampoco ese día. 
Y usar la astrología HOY para predecir los movimientos de los mercados, es un engañabobos de proporciones homéricas.

¿Mañana? Quién sabe lo que pasará mañana. Quizás millones de personas, como tú bien dices, muevan los índices influenciadas por los aleteos de las carpas doradas en un estanque Zen.

Pero, por lo que a hoy respecta, manda el técnico y el fundamental.... y antes de que alguien pregunte, no, de verdad que no: no considero el buen o mal humor de la casa de Acuario como un fundamental.

Por lo demás, un post impecable de Ustec, como otros anteriores que he tenido el placer de leer.


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

Pero Lángaro ¿no te cansas del sufrimiento que supone mantener una posición abierta de un día para otro si tu objetivo es liquidarla a corto plazo? Si operas intradía, no se porqué te empeñas en dejar posiciones abiertas, expuestas a todo tipo de tropelías. Cierra posición donde tú creas y mañana empiezas el partido de nuevo ¿no te es más fácil así?


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mulder, y mañana? me queda largo o corto????
> Pollastre misma pregunta.



Comparto la opinión de pyn.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Comparto la opinión de pyn.




Además si sale algún anuncio de Pajín después del cierre puede abrir con un GAP que te va a dejar el orto como el agujero ese de Guatemala..


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que acabaremos en máximos y luego tras el cierre si que bajarán un poco. Ultimamente no les gusta ir sobre lo previsto.





Largo en criteria a 3,376... 



Me gusta la marcha... para que lo voy a negar... 8:


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mulder, y mañana? me queda largo o corto????
> Pollastre misma pregunta.



Zíngaro/Lángaro... yo voy por el mismo camino que Pyn y Mulder. Huye del rollover, por cuanto no ha de traerte más que sustos.

Por otra parte, considera lo siguiente: si alguno de nosotros supiera a ciencia cierta como va a amanecer mañana el índice... a estas alturas ya seríamos ricos.

Incluso los mejores intentos matemático-estadísticos dentro de nuestras humildes posibilidades (sistema de Mulder, Indicador Susurrante de un servidor de Ustec) llegado un determinado momento, han proporcionado EPIC FAILS capaces de fundir la cuenta del más pintado.

te digo lo mismo que le dije a Zulomannnnnnn... cierra intradía, aunque sea a pérdidas limitando daños, y mañana será otro día.

Máxime como están las cosas en estas últimas semanas, que te pueden meter un gap de 500 puntos y dejarte en calzonas en cualquier momento.

cuéntanos qué decides hacer finalmente, hamijo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

vale cierro largos.....
aunque me fastidia cerrar iberia....


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> vale cierro largos.....
> aunque me fastidia cerrar iberia....





cagón... :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

bueno.... digamos que he dado unas ordenes de venta...........


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> vale cierro largos.....
> aunque me fastidia cerrar iberia....



Va bene, va bene....

cada vez que alguien se queda abierto en rollover, muere un gatito ::::


y lo tranquilo que vas a dormir esta noche?

Pues anda que no tienes días de sobra para volver a jugartela!


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

¿Me vais a dejar el gap al alza para mi solito...? :fiufiu:


Saludos )


Edito:


jostias... :8:


menudo paquetón han soltado en criteria en subasta... la han puesto a 3,17 del tirón... ::


mama tengo miedo... :S

esas cosas no se hacen... :no:


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Me vais a dejar el gap al alza para mi solito...? :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Saludos )
> ...




Está Ustec supurando miedo en estos momentos? :cook::::cook:

No me diga que después del triple sermón a Lángaro, ha tenido Ustec las santas pelotas de quedarse abierto y tal y tal?


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

Será 3,37 ... ¿no?


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Será 3,37 ... ¿no?





No... :no:

a 3,17 muyayo... :8:


me he quedado a cuadros con el paquetón de venta... pero luego la han subido poco a poco... 

como siempre... :ouch:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

yo no se para que cojones abre la bolsa... ::





si se lo trajinan todo fuera de mercado... )


Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> No... :no:
> 
> a 3,17 muyayo... :8:
> 
> ...



Ya le dije que era mejor esperar a mañana, si es que no me hace caso ud. ni por esas....

...señor esporculador!


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya le dije que era mejor esperar a mañana, si es que no me hace caso ud. ni por esas....
> 
> ...señor esporculador!



estar fuera es de pobres... 


mañana gap al alza y vuelta al ruedo... 


Saludos :X


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> estar fuera es de pobres...
> 
> mañana gap al alza y vuelta al ruedo...



Se le ha olvidado a ud. poner las caritas para darle el merecido sentido a su comentario:

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

...y porque no hay ninguna con las manos rezando que si no


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se le ha olvidado a ud. poner las caritas para darle el merecido sentido a su comentario:
> 
> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...y porque no hay ninguna con las manos rezando que si no





mañana hablamos... los americanos cerrarán a lo grande... ya lo verá...


ahora toca el típico asustagacelas... nos vemos... 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

mulder, que ha pasado en la subasta???????


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal el saldo diario ha quedado en positivo.

- Han vendido hasta las 15:30 aproximadamente.
- A partir de ahí han comprado casi todo el rato.
- En subasta han comprado.

Parece que esperan gap al alza para mañana y que en este momento no están soltando papel, más bien acumulando, aunque todas las cifras de hoy han quedado muy dentro de lo normal.


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Easy, hamijo.
> Pues le seré sincero.
> 
> La primera vez que posteó Ustec en este hilo _anunciando _(algunos dirían _spameando_... yo seré más benévolo con Ustec en esta ocasión) acerca de su foro, le confieso que lo visité, _out of curiosity_ como aquel que dice.
> ...



Estaré atento para ver que metodología/método utiliza Ud... para ver en que se basan los "coherentes argumentos bursátiles"... me tiene intrigado... 

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ...
> Pero, por lo que a hoy respecta, manda el técnico y el fundamental.... y antes de que alguien pregunte, no, de verdad que no: no considero el buen o mal humor de la casa de Acuario como un fundamental.
> 
> ...



Mete Ud unos chistes de Ibáñez dignos del caso del Bacalao...

S2s


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

o el "sulfato atómico", ustec es de mi quinta...........


----------



## rbotic statistics (1 Jun 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> No tengo el ¿gusto? de haber leido las profecias de rbotic, asi que no se me tome mi exposicion como defensa a los argumentos de tal forero, pero una cosa la tengo clara: si un dia se pone de moda la idea de que los mercados son influidos por los astros, ten por seguro que se cumplira. Salvando las distancias, que no son despreciables, no hay mucha diferencia entre el analisis tecnico basado en figuras, en soportes, resistencias, en retrocesos de fibonacci y en ondas de elliot, que en creer que la fase lunar puede afectar a los mercados. Tu mejor que nadie sabes que el analisis tecnico funciona porque millones de personas siguen las mismas reglas, mas o menos arbitrarias, y que por ello los movimientos de una cotizacion son empujados en una direccion u otra por la creencia de esas personas en esas reglas. No es otra sino esa la razon por la que los no iniciados ven esto como una cosa de brujas (o de ludopatas, cosa en no pocos casos bastante cierta).



Buenas tardes, the Cool Spot...

Totalmente cierto lo que dices... ni más ni menos... y serás bienvenido en cualquiera de mis hilos, incluso lo puedes pasar bien... 

S2s


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Jun 2010)

pollastre, se nota que zuloman está de vacances y no te mete prisa....... que te dice el "suspirador"..........?


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> o el "sulfato atómico", ustec es de mi quinta...........



Pues también es la mia


----------



## pollastre (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues también es la mia



Coño, y de la mía.

Al igual que el homérico "Seul '88"...

"O limpiada con bayeta,
o limpiada con estropajo,
relucirá su cazuela,
con detergente 'Cascajo' "


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño, y de la mía.
> 
> Al igual que el homérico "Seul '88"...
> 
> ...



De aquella época se entiende que uno haya terminado operando en bolsa, aun recuerdo aquella contraseña que decía: 'el kilo de palometa ha subido una peseta'.


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (1 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> o el "sulfato atómico", ustec es de mi quinta...........



Herunter Bruteztrausen!


----------



## tarrito (1 Jun 2010)

jojojo ... Ibánez y sus historietas a la larga siempre suben!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Que dura fue la batalla del Ebro, yo aunque ahora no lo parezca era una zagal muy apuesto, recuerdo una chica de Zaragoza que un dia me dijo..........


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jun 2010)

Usanos 50 arriba.


----------



## DeCafeina (1 Jun 2010)

Al final los sabios del foro tenían razón. Parece que los usanos despegan definitivamente. Me estoy planteando dejarme de estudiar análisis técnico ni gaitas e inventar un sistema a partir de sus comentarios. Seguro que sólo atendiendo al número de mensajes y a la frecuencia de aparición de las caritas :8::::Aplauso::abajo::abajo::abajo: ya se conseguía algo. )


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (1 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo quiero pensar que los americanos abrirán en verde, el Ibex se dará la vuelta y que Zapatero se hará monja de clausura y se retirará para siempre a reflexionar sobre sus pecados en el silencio de una lóbrega celda.



Acerté.....a veces pasa.


----------



## evidente (1 Jun 2010)

:´´´(
me perdi esta subida, me quede mirando en la barrera
:´´´(
:cook::cook::cook:


----------



## DeCafeina (1 Jun 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Al final los sabios del foro tenían razón. Parece que los usanos despegan definitivamente. Me estoy planteando dejarme de estudiar análisis técnico ni gaitas e inventar un sistema a partir de sus comentarios. Seguro que sólo atendiendo al número de mensajes y a la frecuencia de aparición de las caritas :8::::Aplauso::abajo::abajo::abajo: ya se conseguía algo. )



))))

Me descojono. Incluiré en el sistema mis propios comentarios como garantía de owned y sentimiento contrario. 2 de 2 llevo ya hoy. ::::::


----------



## pyn (1 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De aquella época se entiende que uno haya terminado operando en bolsa, aun recuerdo aquella contraseña que decía: 'el kilo de palometa ha subido una peseta'.




Debajo del rio amarillo, no hay quien se fume un pitillo.


----------



## hobbes (1 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Debajo del rio amarillo, no hay quien se fume un pitillo.



en albacete son casi las siete.


----------



## evidente (1 Jun 2010)

si en el fideo hay un gorgojo, seguro la bolsa me deja el culo rojo.

si en Caritas por comida en la cola hago mucho esfuerzo, es que el Santander se llevo mi almuerzo.


----------



## evidente (1 Jun 2010)

disculpen el off topic...pero es que estoy hasta los cojones con los videos de los israelies y de los salvavidas....que los israelies bajaron a sus soldados uno a uno (cuando en operaciones de asalto a un barco al menos debes de hacerlo en dos puntos y anteriormente haber desplegado una nube de gases dispersantes) como si de una operacion de rescate de un pequeñisimo bote se tratara...que fueron atacados...que ellos respondieron con armas automaticas...como si no existieran balas de goma...gases lacrimogenos....laques....osea me golpeas con una silla y te disparo con una automatica calibre 45....les bajaremos uno a uno y los filmaremos como los atacan para disculparnos de las muertes que causemos....es un abuso a todas luces...de nuevo disculpen el off topic...pero creo que es necesario verlo desde otro punto de vista.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jun 2010)

Yepale compadres, estan ustedes muy dormidoss 

Usanos -108 en estos momentos... guardan lo bueno para el final...::


----------



## @@strom (1 Jun 2010)

El sp500 empieza a llevar un buen guanazo encima.
Mañana vuelta a la montaña rusa.


----------



## especulador financiero (1 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yepale compadres, estan ustedes muy dormidoss
> 
> Usanos -108 en estos momentos... guardan lo bueno para el final...::





no hay de que preocuparse... mañana abrimos planos... inocho:


----------



## Kujire (1 Jun 2010)

*Sell sell sell sell sell sell*

pe ... pero ....¿Quién está al mando???? Cohones!!!!! Chanquete?????​

Menos mal que estamos por akí vigilando en mercado .... porque si no estos toritos :cook:

....por cierto Hannibal ya está de vuelta con entre nosotr@s :8:


----------



## aksarben (1 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Debajo del rio amarillo, no hay quien se fume un pitillo.



Los hombres con bigote tienen cara de Hotentote.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jun 2010)

Solo queda poner ::::.

No se si esto estaba en sus pronosticos amigos, pero oyendo por ahi que cerraban en verde...

El petroleo esta en baja de 2 dolares ahora.


----------



## Wbuffete (1 Jun 2010)

Tenía que decirlo...
Pooodeeemosss!!
Y mañana los 7700 porqueyolovalgo!!


----------



## Kujire (1 Jun 2010)

*por si no habúa quedado claro....*

Algun@s de uds. se me están volviendo "creyentes" .... a estas alturas ... ainsss


Dejen los rezos para el Fútbol!!!​
... la Fé alimenta el alma ... pero los jamones vienen de aplicar la tecla correspondiente:

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL​


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jun 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> El sp500 empieza a llevar un buen guanazo encima.
> Mañana vuelta a la montaña rusa.



No, eso ni de coña.

Es la montaña USA.


----------



## percebo (1 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño, y de la mía.
> 
> Al igual que el homérico "Seul '88"...
> 
> ...



Frase mitica donde las haya, ainsssssss que tiempos.......


----------



## evidente (1 Jun 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Algun@s de uds. se me están volviendo "creyentes" .... a estas alturas ... ainsss
> 
> 
> Dejen los rezos para el Fútbol!!!​
> ...



do you never buy?


----------



## Mulder (1 Jun 2010)

A las buenas noches!



Kujire dijo:


> Algun@s de uds. se me están volviendo "creyentes" .... a estas alturas ... ainsss
> 
> 
> Dejen los rezos para el Fútbol!!!​
> ...



Señorita Kujire, ud. sabe muy bien que ultimamente los leoncios juegan mucho al despiste dejándonos ver una cosa y haciendo otra, aunque es esperable algo de guano para mañana es muy probable que nos acabemos saliendo por arriba.

La verdad es que leyendo el hilo de SNB, uno tiende a pensar que todavía pueden pasar cosas mucho peores, aunque ya tengo claro que pasarán pero ahora no tocan.


----------



## @@strom (1 Jun 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> No, eso ni de coña.
> 
> Es la montaña USA.



Muy agudo jejej


----------



## Starkiller (1 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> do you never buy?



Si xD

Cuando cierra el corto xD


----------



## DeepChu (2 Jun 2010)

Weno, uno que se va a sobar. A estas horas llevamos 150 puntos de GAP a la baja para mañana.

A ver como abre.

Saludosssss


----------



## debianita (2 Jun 2010)

Guanas noches hamijos,

he secuestrado un pc este mediodia y he finiquitado los cortos de CRI, pese al dividendo he salido ganando , suerte que he podido operar sino tendria la cuenta a estas horas rojo pasión. Mañana también estaré fuera, pero que se preparen el jueves les voy a dar cera de la buena :XX:


----------



## chollero (2 Jun 2010)

mañana estacazo bueno en el ibex, minimo -3%, avisados estais


----------



## debianita (2 Jun 2010)

No se si está repe, aun no me he leido el hilo, estoy con el de juancarlosb 8:

Fitch le dio una tregua de tres días al Gobierno - 1/06/10 - 2191773 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pyn (2 Jun 2010)

Buenos días, europa empieza la mañana en rojo pasión tras perder en el nocturno las pocas ganancias que habíamos ganado en la jornada de ayer. La verdad que es un poco desconcertante las semanas que llevamos, eso sí, quien sepa surfear estas olas se estará haciendo de oro hamijos.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

A los buenos días!

21 páginas lleva el hilo desde que se abrió ayer, impresionante lo que generan los días de guano o semiguano 

Parece que estos días nos quieren dar unos cuantos sustos pero sin ninguna relevancia al final.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jun 2010)

entonces, apertura con gap a la baja, y vuelta al verde????????


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Guanas noches hamijos,
> 
> he secuestrado un pc este mediodia y he finiquitado los cortos de CRI, pese al dividendo he salido ganando , suerte que he podido operar sino tendria la cuenta a estas horas rojo pasión. Mañana también estaré fuera, pero que se preparen el jueves les voy a dar cera de la buena :XX:




Gracias por pagarme el dividendo muyayo... pero acuérdate de ingresármelo pronto... ¿OK?... 


Saludos


----------



## DeepChu (2 Jun 2010)

Tenemos 100 puntos de GAP a la baja señores. Algun indicio de para donde va a tirar esto en cuanto abramos?


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

habrá que ampliar posiciones... hoy despegamos... :fiufiu:



Saludos ::


----------



## jam14 (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> habrá que ampliar posiciones... hoy despegamos... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos ::




p´arriba o p´abajo?...


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2010)

que no. q gano la porra del 4junio los 8xxx. saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Fuera de criteria a 3,3763 en apertura con 0,0003 céntimos de plusvas... ::


osea que he palmado la comisión... pero podia haber sido peor... :fiufiu:

voy rastreando otros objetivos... aunque el miedo sigue subiendo... y éso no es bueno para los alcistas... :no:


Saludos


----------



## azkunaveteya (2 Jun 2010)

baja el paro n 70000


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Jun 2010)

Guanos días
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto
No me creo la cifra del paro,ni harto cazalla.
Al mercado tampoco le pone mucho...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

De momento toca indefinición así que paso, aunque si baja el SAN a 8 redondos le meto un largo....por pasar el rato.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Guanos días
> Quiero sangre.Sigo corto
> No me creo la cifra del paro,ni harto cazalla.
> Al mercado tampoco le pone mucho...



al mercado lo que le pone jachondo es nuestra reforma laboral... 8:





temporal... :XX:

Saludos :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jun 2010)

entonces por ahora la porra la gano yo que dije que no se bajaba de 8003.....


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2010)

¿A qué hora habla Zetaperro, Corbacho o la Salgado...? 8:


le voy a meter un cargador a lo primero que se mueva...


Saludos 8:


----------



## DeepChu (2 Jun 2010)

Esto no se decide a ir a ningun lao. Estoy por meterle unos cortos a Iberia a ver cuanto me despluman xDDD.


----------



## evidente (2 Jun 2010)

SAN a 8...FUEGOOOOOO


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Largo en Bankinter a 4,519.... 8:


Saludos :X


----------



## rafaxl (2 Jun 2010)

¿hasta donde hay que fiarse de que "baja" el paro? resulta que en el mes de las revisiones y el apriete de tuercas baja el paro mas que ningun mes...::


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> ¿hasta donde hay que fiarse de que "baja" el paro? resulta que en el mes de las revisiones y el apriete de tuercas baja el paro mas que ningun mes...::



El gobierno tiene ocasión de mentir los dos primeros meses de cada trimestre.
Luego llegan la EPA y Eurostat y los ponen en su sitio.Este més la mentira es más gorda por intentar lavarse la cara,y POR LO QUE YA ES INMINENTE.
Y,por supuesto,para intentar frenar la corrida bancaria que estamos viviendo ya mismo.

Ibex -2,28%.Hemoglobina...slurp!!
Parece que ya se decide.


----------



## rafaxl (2 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> El gobierno tiene ocasión de mentir los dos primeros meses de cada trimestre.
> Luego llegan la EPA y Eurostat y los ponen en su sitio.Este més la mentira es más gorda por intentar lavarse la cara,y POR LO QUE YA ES INMINENTE.
> Y,por supuesto,para intentar frenar la corrida bancaria que estamos viviendo ya mismo.



Gracias. Me parece una autentica aberracion en el mes donde paso lo que paso, mayor dificultad de financiacion, actividad industrial bajando, comercio minorista idem resulta que se crean esa cantidad de peustos... si hubieran puesto 15.000 aun podria pasar pero se han sobrado por todos sitios.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Largo en Bankinter a 4,519.... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos :X



Yo la espero con medio paquete a 4,47 y con el otro medio un poco más abajo por si se producen escaramuzas.

Suerte.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo la espero con medio paquete a 4,47 y con el otro medio un poco más abajo por si se producen escaramuzas.
> 
> Suerte.



sigue esperando... 8:


----------



## Wbuffete (2 Jun 2010)

Me voy a entrenar.
Y hoy ,como no,le toca a Corbacho.Por mentiroso.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> sigue esperando... 8:



Y si no siempre nos quedará el SAN, prefiero perder trenes que cogerlos en contra dirección.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Y si no siempre nos quedará el SAN, prefiero perder trenes que cogerlos en contra dirección.



Bye bye... nos vemos en los 9500... 


Saludos :X


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (2 Jun 2010)

Buenos días.

Llevamos desde el 19 de mayo todos los cierres en el Ibex en la horquilla de 9004-9426. TODOS los cierres. T-O-D-O-S.

Pecata Mintuta. Me parece que estamos en un lateral ¿Tú qué crees? ¿A ti qué te parece todos estos cierres en apenas 420 puntos?

Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> *Y si no siempre nos quedará el SAN*, prefiero perder trenes que cogerlos en contra dirección.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2010)

Hola, ya he comprado 2 cortos que abrí ayer... me queda otro...

Esta es la gráfica que sigo hoy:







SL muy claros y con "poco" riesgo...

Saludos...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Bye bye... nos vemos en los 9500...
> 
> 
> Saludos :X



Quita ya de una vez el tapón de los 4,50 y deja que esto vaya donde debe:XX:

Ya lo has quitado, gracias por obedecer, sigue así.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Quita ya de una vez el tapón de los 4,50 y deja que esto vaya donde debe:XX:
> 
> Ya lo has quitado, gracias por obedecer, sigue así.



tengo tapones de sobra...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2010)

Cerrado el último corto que traía, hemos tocado la base de la gráfica que he puesto antes, abro minilargo con SL por debajo de la línea inferior...

Saludos...


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

vamos p'arriba cojonesss.... 



quiero ver los 17.000... )

Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

Nos tienen varios días dando tumbos sin sentido, bueno con sentido si, las excusas oficiales de siempre.

No creo que tardemos mucho en terminar con esta farsa y encaminarnos hacia algún lado, aunque lo cierto es que los principios de junio suelen ser laterales.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Nos tienen varios días dando tumbos sin sentido, bueno con sentido si, las excusas oficiales de siempre.
> 
> No creo que tardemos mucho en terminar con esta farsa y encaminarnos hacia algún lado, aunque lo cierto es que los principios de junio suelen ser laterales.




¿Por qué apuesta usted...? 

¿está dentro...? ienso:


Saludos 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

volumen en criteria... 31 minolles... :8:


Algo gordo va a pasar... ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jun 2010)

largo en SAN....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 Jun 2010)

Futuros USA verdes.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Por qué apuesta usted...?
> 
> ¿está dentro...? ienso:



Por largos y si, estoy dentro.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por largos y si, estoy dentro.




Lo del sentimiento contrario pocas veces falla... )


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Lo del sentimiento contrario pocas veces falla... )



Este lunes pasado en la página de Cárpatos los bajistas eran los más numerosos y el grupo que más había subido, los alcistas habían bajado bastante y eran minoritarios.

Supongo que se referirá a eso.


----------



## Promotor alucinado (2 Jun 2010)

Buenos días.

¿Hay que poner las barbas a remojar? :




> Alemania generaliza prohibición de especulación al descubierto a corto plazo - Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> Alemania generaliza prohibición de especulación al descubierto a corto plazo
> 
> ...


----------



## Tacaño (2 Jun 2010)

He constatado que GAMESA está en los mínimos 7,75€ desde Marzo 2009 (ningún valor del IBEX salvo este ha recortado todo lo ganado) . Anteriormente estuvo en 7,75 en Octubre 2003, ¿es buen momento para comprar? ¿Esperamos como saldrá de esta resistencia? ¿alguna noticia buena/mala respecto a esta empresa o sector?

PD. Santiago niño Becerra apuesta por las energías renovables ¿es esta empresa el futuro?.

OTRA COSA ¿Qué significa tanto VOLUMEN en el S&P500 INDEX?

Lo normal de estos meses es 5-9K de volumen pero en los últimos 4 días aparecen volúmenes entre 19-16,5K en una resistencia de 1040, *¿QUE COÑO SE ESTA GESTANDO?.*

Saludos.

Saludos.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (2 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola, ya he comprado 2 cortos que abrí ayer... me queda otro...
> 
> Esta es la gráfica que sigo hoy:
> 
> ...




Vale, ha tocado la base y ha rebotado hacia arriba, pero ha quedado muy lejos de tocar techo. Y vuelven los o-S-O-S


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (2 Jun 2010)

Tacaño dijo:


> He constatado que GAMESA está en los mínimos 7,75€ desde Marzo 2009 (ningún valor del IBEX salvo este ha recortado todo lo ganado) . Anteriormente estuvo en 7,75 en Octubre 2003, ¿es buen momento para comprar? ¿Esperamos como saldrá de esta resistencia? ¿alguna noticia buena/mala respecto a esta empresa o sector?
> 
> PD. Santiago niño Becerra apuesta por las energías renovables ¿es esta empresa el futuro?.
> 
> ...








Pues me parece que has constatado mal.

Sino, por fa, constata SacyrVallermoso y Bankinter.

Bankinter está en mínimos históricos de este siglo, y están todos locos, como bien sabe *MiGozoEnUnPozo*, por comprarla para largos, a pesar de tener la próxima resistencia relevanten en el entorno de los 3,17.

SacyrVallermoso es otro caso, según algunos está en quiebra técnicas, según otros es un zombi.

Salu2.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

Jeje, loquisimo, pero ayer le saque una pasta y hoy ya le llevo unos euritos.

No nos equivoquemos, todo tiene su timing, depende de a que plazo se vaya una cosa puede ser buena o mala, yo acostumbro a dormir limpio de mercado.

Saludos.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (2 Jun 2010)

A visitar los 8850?

De carpatos:

Eso no le va a gustar al mercado. Se dice en prensa que el Banco Central de Itrán va a vender 45.000 millones de euros para comprar dólares y oro. Esta venta se realizará en tres fases, de las que está en marcha la primera. Ojos el soportte y la directriz alcista del RSI a días desde los mínimos de mes pasado.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> A visitar los 8850?
> 
> De carpatos:
> 
> Eso no le va a gustar al mercado. Se dice en prensa que el Banco Central de Itrán va a vender 45.000 millones de euros para comprar dólares y oro. Esta venta se realizará en tres fases, de las que está en marcha la primera. Ojos el soportte y la directriz alcista del RSI a días desde los mínimos de mes pasado.




Coño que miedo, que vienen los Itraníes.

¿Eso que es lo que es?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Coño que miedo, que vienen los Itraníes.
> 
> ¿Eso que es lo que es?



¿no será Irán?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Coño que miedo, que vienen los Itraníes.
> 
> ¿Eso que es lo que es?



Ah, no sé. Habla con Cárpatos que yo sólo hago el copy&paste.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> A visitar los 8850?
> 
> De carpatos:
> 
> Eso no le va a gustar al mercado. Se dice en prensa que el Banco Central de Itrán va a vender 45.000 millones de euros para comprar dólares y oro. Esta venta se realizará en tres fases, de las que está en marcha la primera. Ojos el soportte y la directriz alcista del RSI a días desde los mínimos de mes pasado. inocho:




No se lo que fumas.. pero déjatelo... 8:



te ha faltado añadir... 



*arriquitaun... que taun... *:XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> No se lo que fumas.. pero déjatelo... 8:
> te ha faltado añadir...
> 
> *arriquitaun... que taun... *:XX:
> ...



Umm, no sé, no sé.. Esto está un poco enrarecido por mas verdes que vengan los USA. Yo creo que voy a ir cerrando el largo que le he metido al Botas sacando lo justo para pipas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Vale, ha tocado la base y ha rebotado hacia arriba, pero ha quedado muy lejos de tocar techo. Y vuelven los o-S-O-S



Hola PD, al tocar la base he abierto largos, y ya los he cerrado, me siento muy inseguro del lado largo, he vuelto a abrir cortos en la zona 9140 del contado...

Saludos...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Ah, no sé. Habla con Cárpatos que yo sólo hago el copy&paste.



Y vendrán 13 millones de naves espaciales con forma de autobuz.


----------



## tarrito (2 Jun 2010)

Irán anuncia que va a vender 45.000 millones de euros en reservas - 2/06/10 - 2196238 - elEconomista.es

Por lo visto JLC también tiene los dedos regordetes


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Irán anuncia que va a vender 45.000 millones de euros en reservas - 2/06/10 - 2196238 - elEconomista.es
> 
> Por lo visto JLC también tiene los dedos regordetes



Ya estaba yo buscando Itran en el Atlas.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Ya estaba yo buscando Itran en el Atlas.



Macho, estaba claro desde el principio.  Lo que es raro es que el Ahmadineyad lo ande anunciando al mundo teniendo en cuenta que ha sido un férreo opositor de la malvada divisa usana. Lo que es la pasta..


----------



## Tacaño (2 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Pues me parece que has constatado mal.
> 
> Sino, por fa, constata SacyrVallermoso y Bankinter.
> 
> ...



Sacyr no la toco ni con un palo.

Bankinter mal camino lleva.

Vuelvo a insistir: Lo normal de estos meses es 5-9K de volumen pero en los últimos 4 días aparecen volúmenes entre 19-16,5K en una resistencia de 1040, ¿Tenemos movida alcista o bajista?.

Si es bajista despídete de BANKINTER que se mete en un agujero negro :abajo: más negro que la condena de Juana de Chaos.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Macho, estaba claro desde el principio.  Lo que es raro es que el Ahmadineyad lo ande anunciando al mundo teniendo en cuenta que ha sido un férreo opositor de la malvada divisa usana. Lo que es la pasta..



Ya sabes que el dinero no entiende de amigos.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

Tacaño dijo:


> Sacyr no la toco ni con un palo.
> 
> Bankinter mal camino lleva.
> 
> ...



Yo he pillado las BKT a 4,468 de media esta mañana y a 60 y 30 las tenemos en sobreventa y los americanos vienen verdes.

Así que de momento que hagan el teatro que quieran que las aguanto hasta que les saque unos euritos jugosos y si no SL.


----------



## Tacaño (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> los americanos vienen verdes.



please:

¿Donde miras los futuros americanos si vienen verdes o rojos? ¿es gratis ello?.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

Tacaño dijo:


> please:
> 
> ¿Donde miras los futuros americanos si vienen verdes o rojos? ¿es gratis ello?.



Yo en Renta 4 pero en Bolsamanía imagino que los tendrás gratis.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jun 2010)

yo en bolsamania, no encuetro donde ver los futuros...........


----------



## chollero (2 Jun 2010)

futuros en tiempo real

CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets

pd: hoy perdemos los 9000


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jun 2010)

hoy terminamos en verde.........


----------



## bertok (2 Jun 2010)

*wellcome to hell*


----------



## evidente (2 Jun 2010)

en media hora despegamos, favor ajustarse los cinturones y no olviden colocar sus SP en posicion vertical.

Al infinito Y MAS ALLA!...:Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jun 2010)

me conformo con llegar a los albores del 9300


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

Venga señores vayan abriendo sus largos que el rebote esta a punto de iniciarse.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

Vaya día más aburrido, creo que hasta las 16 seguiremos así.

Nothing to see here, go away.

Yo me voy a por un café o a por una almohada.


----------



## evidente (2 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya día más aburrido, creo que hasta las 16 seguiremos así.
> 
> Nothing to see here, go away.
> 
> Yo me voy a por un café o a por una almohada.



como dice Tonuel o EF el que pestañea se lo pierde..inocho:


----------



## DeepChu (2 Jun 2010)

Pues yo creo q se va a ostiar a ultima hora y que mañana abrira con 
GAP al alza.

Me voy a currar a las 4:15 asi q dejare una posicion larga abajo por si tengo razon, se cae y entra xD

Y mañana q abra al alza pq si no... la he hecho buena xDDDD


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (2 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pues yo creo q se va a ostiar a ultima hora y que mañana abrira con
> GAP al alza.
> 
> Me voy a currar a las 4:15 asi q dejare una posicion larga abajo por si tengo razon, se cae y entra xD
> ...



Mañana es festivo en la comunidad de Madrid. Mejor no dejar mucho abierto para no tener que madrugar..


----------



## carvil (2 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1061-62 resistencia 1077



Se están cerrando posiciones cortas con las trampas alcistas



Salu2


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jun 2010)

PENDING HOME SALES de abril: +6%

Dato previo: +5,3%. Previsión: +5%.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jun 2010)

y eso que significa????????


----------



## DeepChu (2 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Mañana es festivo en la comunidad de Madrid. Mejor no dejar mucho abierto para no tener que madrugar..



Yo soy murciano xDDDD y voy a madrugar igual, asi q... xD


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

Pues parece que seguimos en modo almohada tras el dato, apenas nos hemos movido un poco al alza.

edito: ya, por fin se mueven.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y eso que significa????????



El dato es bueno, mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## DeCafeina (2 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pues yo creo q se va a ostiar a ultima hora y que mañana abrira con
> GAP al alza.
> 
> Me voy a currar a las 4:15 asi q dejare una posicion larga abajo por si tengo razon, se cae y entra xD
> ...



Por cierto, ¿mañana hay mercado en España?. Por aquello de que es festivo y tal.

Edit: Vaaale. Ya me contesto yo. No es festivo nacional. El siguiente mensaje lo decía muy clarito.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

A pesar de los americanos los bancos no rebotan, como se nota que ya se han desentendido de ellos.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> A pesar de los americanos los bancos no rebotan, como se nota que ya se han desentendido de ellos.



No es por nada, pero ha sido poner el mensaje y los bancos para arriba...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jun 2010)

el San en USA estaba con un -1% en la PM y ahora +0.61%.......


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (2 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> PENDING HOME SALES de abril: +6%
> 
> Dato previo: +5,3%. Previsión: +5%.



Nos ha jodío mayo (bueno, abril)... El 30/04 acababan las desgravaciones.

Hay ganas de noticias positifas.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> No es por nada, pero ha sido poner el mensaje y los bancos para arriba...



Soy como un gafe pero al revés.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (2 Jun 2010)

Marchando una barrida de cortos... Hoy en la subasta se verán las verdaderas intenciones.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

Fuera de BKT 4,57 de media, otro dia para celebrar.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

Había pensado en apagar esto e irme a correr pero joder, se ha vuelto a dar la vuelta, estoy por volver a meterle un largo.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

Pues a mi me da la impresión de que hemos subido un escaloncito para quedarnos laterales de nuevo.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

yo aguanto BKT... hasta los 6€ no las suelto... 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me da la impresión de que hemos subido un escaloncito para quedarnos laterales de nuevo.



Por mi que siga así eternamente, soporte-resistencia y a sacarte el sueldecito.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> yo aguanto BKT... hasta los 6€ no las suelto... 8:



Así me gusta, esa es la actitud.:Aplauso:


Yo quizás lo haría si no me divirtiese tanto meterle intras.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Por mi que siga así eternamente, soporte-resistencia y a sacarte el sueldecito.





¿ya se ha salido gacelilla...? ienso:



Saludos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿ya se ha salido gacelilla...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Por supuesto, yo soy de ideas fijas:

Sobrecompra: Vendo

Sobreventa: Compro

Por cierto, ojito que a 15`esta a punto de ponerse colorao.

Si es que soy así de simple pero no me va mal.

Si eres de Valencia un dia te invito a unas cañas.

Saludos.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

cuando quieras...


por cierto... despegamos en 1,2,3... )


Saludos )


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me da la impresión de que hemos subido un escaloncito para quedarnos laterales de nuevo.




Mulder... las runas me indican que mañana toca gap al alza... ienso:



échame unas cartas a ver que te dicen...



Saludos 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> cuando quieras...
> 
> 
> por cierto... despegamos en 1,2,3... )
> ...



Me alegraría de que cerrara por encima de 4,60, por tí y por la sobreventa que marcará a 60.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Me alegraría de que cerrara por encima de 4,60, por tí y por la sobreventa que marcará a 60.




Deje de mirar numeritos y guíese por los astros... 8:


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Mulder... las runas me indican que mañana toca gap al alza... ienso:
> 
> échame unas cartas a ver que te dicen...



Ahora veremos que dice el volumen de los leoncios.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora veremos que dice el volumen de los leoncios.




ya te lo digo yo...







esperamos gap al alza...


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ya te lo digo yo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo he comprado unas SAN, y una de dos, o las saco a buen precio en robasta, o las vendo mañana... así que quiero gap al alza.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

yo me la voy a jugar...



total... sólo es dinero...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jun 2010)

estoy con Pecata....


----------



## Taxidermista (2 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola, ya he comprado 2 cortos que abrí ayer... me queda otro...
> 
> Esta es la gráfica que sigo hoy:
> 
> ...



Lo ha clavado usted, caballero.


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Jun 2010)

Ya estoy operando con Interdin.
Bueno, con Renta4 también, ando a caballo entre ambas, hasta que me acostumbre a Interdin, que de momento, su plataforma parece que me gusta un poco menos que R4.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (2 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy con Pecata....



Yo no es por ser malaleche, pero para mí que en la robasta la hunden.. Espero equivocarme.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

Confirmado, vendí en el momento y lugar justo, jejeje.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

De lujo... :Aplauso:


Bueno chavales... me voy un rato... quiero ver el sp en los 1125 cuando vuelva... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Confirmado, vendí en el momento y lugar justo, jejeje.




menudo owned te vas a llevar mañana muyayo... 


Saludos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

Para mañana no me extrañaria un pequeño gap al alza de 100p para luego tumbarla hasta las 16h.

Necesitamos sobrecompra YA.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> menudo owned te vas a llevar mañana muyayo...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sabes que yo voy de intradia, para mañana quizás se vea 10ctms arriba pero esos ctms no son mios, yo he cerrado el dia en el punto justo.

A eso me refiero.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario positivo. Hoy hemos tenido muy poca actividad y solo se han dignado a meter la mano en momentos muy puntuales del día.

- Han vendido hasta las 9:40 aproximadamente.
- A partir de ahí han comprado, iba a decir que durante todo el dia, pero realmente solo he visto 3 compras durante lo que quedaba de sesión, es decir, en 8 horas no han hecho casi nada de nada.
- En subasta han comprado.

La única conclusión que se puede sacar hoy de los datos es que esperan gap al alza para mañana y que no lo tienen nada claro porque no están haciendo operaciones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Lo ha clavado usted, caballero.



jajaja, si hubiera estado en casa, sí... )

En fin, le he sacado un pellizco esta mañana y me he quedado abierto con un corto en 9140 (contado), ya lo dije ayer, TODAS las posiciones son ganadoras en este lateral, es cuestión de tiempo que vuelvan a pasar por el mismo sitio, ahora eso sí, con MUY POCO APALANCAMIENTO, que no quiero sorpresas...

Saludos...

PD: A ver si mañana puedo estar más en el intradía...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> jajaja, si hubiera estado en casa, sí... )
> 
> En fin, le he sacado un pellizco esta mañana y me he quedado abierto con un corto en 9140 (contado), ya lo dije ayer, TODAS las posiciones son ganadoras en este lateral, es cuestión de tiempo que vuelvan a pasar por el mismo sitio, ahora eso sí, con MUY POCO APALANCAMIENTO, que no quiero sorpresas...
> 
> ...




Espero que sea un mini... porque si es uno de los gordos mañana con patatitas... ::


Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Espero que sea un mini... porque si es uno de los gordos mañana con patatitas... ::
> 
> Saludos :fiufiu:



Me encanta la fe que tiene en mis finanzas... :rolleye: si digo que voy con MUY POCO APALANCAMIENTO y duda si llevo un mini o un gordote... :cook:

Aprovecho el post: A mi el konkorde me canta venta de manos fuertes en el Ibex... ahí dejo el dato...

Aprovecho el post2: Como mañana "a lo peor" no puedo entrar, la tendencia bajista que se inició a mediados de abril, pasa mañana como máximo sobre el 932x, ahí dejo el dato2...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me encanta la fe que tiene en mis finanzas... :rolleye: si digo que voy con MUY POCO APALANCAMIENTO y duda si llevo un mini o un gordote... :cook:
> 
> Aprovecho el post: A mi el konkorde me canta venta de manos fuertes en el Ibex... ahí dejo el dato...
> 
> Aprovecho el post2: Como mañana "a lo peor" no puedo entrar, la tendencia bajista que se inició a mediados de abril, pasa mañana como máximo sobre el 932x, ahí dejo el dato2...




las manos fuertes están vendiando a paladas... lo que no quita que no nos podamos sacar unas plusvas intradia... :no:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jun 2010)

Una romería le montaba al que hizo las cuentas de ACS

Iberdrola acusa a ACS de declarar beneficios pese a incurrir en 405 millones de pérdidas - 2/06/10 - 2198087 - elEconomista.es

*IBERDROLA CREE QUE ACS LOGRÓ PÉRDIDAS DE 405 MILLONES PESE A DECLARAR GANANCIAS DE 988 MILLONES*


----------



## RNSX (2 Jun 2010)

si mañana hay gap al alza voy padentro, los largos me los prohibe mi religion, con los cortos se puede no tener ni puta idea y es solo cuestion de tiempo el que el peor punto de entrada se convierta en algo aceptable, Tonuel es mi pastor, nada me falta.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

Pepón es mi pastor, con el nada me falta...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pepón es mi pastor, con el nada me falta...




pepón vive ahora en una chabola.. si sigue usted junto a él ya sabe lo que le toca...


----------



## enric68 (2 Jun 2010)

Para todos los que no pueden (o no quieren) venir a la charla de Madrid ya esta disponible la entrevista a Santiago Niño Becerra.

En este hilo...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...8-entrevista-snb-la-de-todos.html#post2870599

Saludos


----------



## rafaxl (2 Jun 2010)

Peponianas noches compañeros, los usanos han tenido ganas de fiesta...


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

jur jur... esta noche no duermo pensando en las megaplusvas bankinterianas... )


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

Siyalodeciayo, que había que buscar donde ponerse largo.

Pero los tonueles con doble personalidad erre que erre...


----------



## bonoce (2 Jun 2010)

Menos mal. Con eso 2.1 de subida del SP, mañana amanece el chulibex en 9400...9500. Buen nivel para entrada a cortos.


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

bonoce dijo:


> Menos mal. Con eso 2.1 de subida del SP, mañana amanece el chulibex en 9400...9500. Buen nivel para entrada a cortos.




si te pones corto avisa... :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (2 Jun 2010)

Pues el Stoxx ha superado al cierre su directriz bajista desde mayo, como esto siga para arriba alguien se va a llevar una imperial además de un owned.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Siyalodeciayo, que había que buscar donde ponerse largo.
> 
> Pero los tonueles con doble personalidad erre que erre...



Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance
::

pd: Mulder tienes un mp


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jun 2010)

enric68 dijo:


> Para todos los que no pueden (o no quieren) venir a la charla de Madrid ya esta disponible la entrevista a Santiago Niño Becerra.
> 
> En este hilo...
> 
> ...



Pasao mañana tocan cañas castizas, lo sabeusted no?


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el Stoxx ha superado al cierre su directriz bajista desde mayo, como esto siga para arriba alguien se va a llevar una imperial además de un owned.



si veo bankinteres a 6... me puedo quedar chiribita... ::


Saludos )


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance




A principio de año estaban a 30... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Siyalodeciayo, que había que buscar donde ponerse largo.
> 
> Pero los tonueles con doble personalidad erre que erre...




si a mi no me sabe mal que suba... :no:


lo que pasará como bien sabemos... es que se subirá por la escalera y se bajará por el hueco del ascensor...



espero que no le pille desprevenido hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> A principio de año estaban a 30... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Yo no recomendé comprar a 30...


----------



## tonuel (2 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Yo no recomendé comprar a 30...





pronto estarán a 10... 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (2 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, hoy el VIX ha caido un 15%, 5 puntacos nada más y nada menos... todo apunta a que mañana romperemos por arriba...


a ver lo que dura la tranquilidad... ::


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder... ¿vendemos y recompramos más abajo o nos abrochamos los cinturones antes de despegar...? ¿cómo lo ves...? 8:


por cierto... 


hay un muyayo a quien le ha dado por soltar 50 minolles de papeles del SAN cada mañana... ayer igual... 


Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2010)

como va el SAN en PM.. Buenos dias a todos, es una putada tener que levantarse uno a estas horas un dia de fiesta..........


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!



especulador financiero dijo:


> Mulder... ¿vendemos y recompramos más abajo o nos abrochamos los cinturones antes de despegar...? ¿cómo lo ves...? 8:



Yo me abrocharía el cinturón. Mañana, probablemente, será buen momento para que suban los rezagados.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el Stoxx ha superado al cierre su directriz bajista desde mayo, como esto siga para arriba alguien se va a llevar una imperial además de un owned.



Los indices europedos llevan un tiempo siguiendo con timidez las alzas del SP y maximizando sus caidas.

La situacion es de extrema cautela.

Disfruten las plusvas a muy corto plazo and be careful.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2010)

entonces, es posible que subamos pero esto se gire e intentemos cerrar el gap de apertura??????????


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces, es posible que subamos pero esto se gire e intentemos cerrar el gap de apertura??????????





¿200 puntacos de gap quieres que cierren...? ienso:



Saludos )


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias a todos, hoy veo un dia que no me gusta un pelo, lo lógico sería esperar a que pase la subida una horita hasta que se ponga en sobrecompra y entonces meterle un corto, pero no me fio un pelo por muchas directrices bajistas que se rompan esto está hecho una mierda y los gordos siguen vendiendo a pesar de lo que dicen de que esto va parriba.

Me huelo que si hay rebote no va a durar muchos dias y lo van a utilizar para terminar de colocar su papel.

Debería mirar los toros desde la barrera, pero me conozco y sé que acabaré pillando algo.

Suerte y mucho ojito.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como va el SAN en PM.. Buenos dias a todos, es una putada tener que levantarse uno a estas horas un dia de fiesta..........



8,24€


Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2010)

de todas formas hasta donde podría subir hoy el SAN?

gracias, no lo habia visto... yo esperaba que subiera un poco mas......


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿200 puntacos de gap quieres que cierren...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos )



Y el Ibex a 17000ienso:

Pilla el gap y corre.

Saludos.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

Por cierto:


¿Alguno de vosotros vendrá a la reunión...?


El Club Bilderberg, de los hombres más poderosos del mundo, se reúne en Sitges - Cotizalia.com



Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> de todas formas hasta donde podría subir hoy el SAN?
> 
> gracias, no lo habia visto... yo esperaba que subiera un poco mas......



Hasta 8.70 probablemente.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> de todas formas hasta donde podría subir hoy el SAN?
> 
> gracias, no lo habia visto... yo esperaba que subiera un poco mas......




Tú tranquilo... está bailando como siempre 8,20, 8,10... hasta que no abra no hay nada en claro... :no:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Por cierto:
> 
> 
> ¿Alguno de vosotros vendrá a la reunión...?
> ...




Paso, si quieren verme que vengan a casa.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hasta 8.70 probablemente.



:8::8::8::8: es muy pronto para que me tomes el pelo, eso significa casi un 10%......
yo soy muy crédulo, no me hagais tener vanas esperanzas:S:S


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> :8::8::8::8: es muy pronto para que me tomes el pelo, eso significa casi un 10%......
> yo soy muy crédulo, no me hagais tener vanas esperanzas:S:S



hay que extremar el dolor... y éso significa romper muchos ojetes cortistas... :fiufiu:


Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

Bueno, no creo que hoy llegue hasta ahí, pero si en los próximos días.

O si....según lo fuertes que estemos...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Uffff el Bankinter a 4,47, no, si al final me tocara meterle un largo desde apertura.

Imagino que cambiara antes de la apertura, no me gusta operar tan pronto.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Uffff el Bankinter a 4,47, no, si al final me tocara meterle un largo desde apertura.
> 
> Imagino que cambiara antes de la apertura, no me gusta operar tan pronto.




No me seas gacela...







hoy abrimos por encima de los 4,60... :rolleye:



Saludos )


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> No me seas gacela...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si abre a menos me meto un largo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2010)

fuera del San en 8.24..... no voy a estar en casa, con lo cual prefiero pillar algo....


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fuera del San en 8.24..... no voy a estar en casa, con lo cual prefiero pillar algo....



ya te harás rico otro dia gacelilla...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Mucha sobrecompra estoy viendo, casi que voy a bajar mi stop de compra.


----------



## DeepChu (3 Jun 2010)

Corto en MAP a 2,295. A ver hasta donde me enculan xD


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Mucha sobrecompra estoy viendo, casi que voy a bajar mi stop de compra.



Por curiosidad, ¿que indicadores usas para detectar la sobrecompra y en que escalas temporales?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por curiosidad, ¿que indicadores usas para detectar la sobrecompra y en que escalas temporales?




Yo soy más de osciladores.

Estocastico lento k14 d3 con SMA3 a 30 y 15 principalmente y el de 60 como confirmación ante la duda y para el punto de disparo el de 3.

No sé si es lo mejor pero es de lo que me fio a dia de hoy.

Como dijo Groucho: "Estos son mis principios, pero si no le gustan puedo cambiarlos"

¿Cuales son los suyos?


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo soy más de osciladores.
> 
> Estocastico lento k14 d3 con SMA3 a 30 y 15 principalmente y el de 60 como confirmación ante la duda y para el punto de disparo el de 3.
> 
> ...



Yo por una parte hago análisis de largo, medio y corto plazo (timing y otras cosas) y por otro lado defino el punto de entrada.

Para esto último estoy eternamente en pruebas buscando algo que funcione bien siempre (JA!), pero de momento estoy tirando de BB + MACD + estocásticos en 10 y 60 minutos para futuros o 15 y 60 en CFDs de valores.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo por una parte hago análisis de largo, medio y corto plazo (timing y otras cosas) y por otro lado defino el punto de entrada.
> 
> Para esto último estoy eternamente en pruebas buscando algo que funcione bien siempre (JA!), pero de momento estoy tirando de BB + MACD + estocásticos en 10 y 60 minutos para futuros o 15 y 60 en CFDs de valores.



Sabemos que no existen piedras filosofales en esto, creo que una vez probado todo o casi todo al final te quedas con lo que más comodo te sientes, que en mi caso suele ser lo más sencillo.

Todo falla a veces y acierta a veces, lo que si que tengo cada vez más claro es que aunque nunca se tiene la seguridad de que algo va a salir bien siempre hay que operar cuando piensas que tienes la mayoría de las posibilidades de que lo haga.

Si no estás jodido.

Saludos, me parece que hoy me voy a quedar con las manos en los bolsillos:XX:


----------



## ddddd (3 Jun 2010)

Buenos días.

¿Qué os parece SOS a los precios actuales?

¿Puede hacer de fuerte resistencia los 1.70 o va camino de los famosos 1.50?

¿Y Solaria opináis que aún le queda mucho margen de bajada en estos momentos o estaríamos ante un rebote puntual?

Saludos.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Saludos, me parece que hoy me voy a quedar con las manos en los bolsillos:XX:



yatelodeciayo... este tren ya no vuelve... :no:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

En el intradia, los trenes pasan cada 5 minutos.

Más saludos.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> En el intradia, los trenes pasan cada 5 minutos.
> 
> Más saludos.





Si, yo me acabo de salir de BKT a 4,665... esta tarde o mañana más... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## DeepChu (3 Jun 2010)

Fuera de MAP a 2,275 lala. pequenyas plisvis pal bolsillo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Si, yo me acabo de salir de BKT a 4,665... esta tarde o mañana más...
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:




¿Pero no decías que hasta los 6 no te salías?

Me has defraudado, ala, ya no me meto largo.

Has hecho bien, hay que dejarla respirar, como al vino.

Saludos y enhorabuena por esas plusvis.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Un corto en 4,70 estaría rico, rico y con fundamento.


----------



## DeepChu (3 Jun 2010)

Esta el percal que no tiene ni puta idea de hacia donde tirar. Ahora mismo esta que lo mismo pega parriba y se va a 9,6k que se cae hasta los 9,2xk y cierra el GAP.

A ver quien es el majo que fundamenta hacia donde va a tirar xD


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Esta el percal que no tiene ni puta idea de hacia donde tirar. Ahora mismo esta que lo mismo pega parriba y se va a 9,6k que se cae hasta los 9,2xk y cierra el GAP.
> 
> A ver quien es el majo que fundamenta hacia donde va a tirar xD



Esperando a ver lo que dicen los señoritos a las 15:30.

Como se giren ellos un 1% nos mandan a soportes de nuevo.


----------



## kaxkamel (3 Jun 2010)

otro off-topic de los míos.

recordáis que comenté hace unas semanas que en las máquinas de apuestas reta que hay instaladas en euskadi, además de deportivas, eurovisión, etc... hay de economía: básicametne sobre cotización euro/dolar y sobre dónde acabará el ibex 35 el 31 de diciembre (+ 15.000... entre 14.000 y 14.999... entre 13.500 y 13.999. Y cómo comentaba qeu la más bajista (la de que acabará por debajo de los 9000) se pagaba a 15-1 (que es la que yo aposté el máximo que me permitió (50 euros). la máquina ya no posibilitaba más
semanas después... no sé si porque otros foreros apostaron o por qué... la apuesta volvió a estar operativa, pero 5 a 1 (volví a picar).
La semana pasada por curiosidad me acerqué a la máquina... y la apuesta ya no estaba disponible... ????
ayer picado volví a acercarme a la dichosa maquinita.
volvía a estar disponible. se paga 4 a 1. que acabe por encima de los 15.000 se paga 20 a 1.
el "know-how" de las maquinitas es inglés, Desconozco quién propone las cotizaciones (supongo que tendrán un programa informático que les cubra las apuestas y cambie las cotizaciones... según vayan entrando más apuestas).

me parece curioso y por eso dejo el comentario... aunque se salga un poco del principal


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

¿Hoy no abre la bocaza nadie del gobierno...? ienso:


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Dejo de tradear unos dias y esto se pone pepón pepón, a ver si miro a quien le puedo dar cera.... y tiramos esto para abajo. A final de mes tiene que perder los 8k, así ganaré la porra 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

TRE a 40,30 pide corto a voces.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> TRE a 40,30 pide corto a voces.



pues ale valiente...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> pues ale valiente...




Todo se andará si toca ser andado.

Por cierto aprovecha que las BKT se vuelven a poner baratitas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

SUPERVALU INC.: NYSE:SVU quotes & news - Google Finance

Valor recomendable a precios actuales.


----------



## DeepChu (3 Jun 2010)

Invertia.com - Pajín reconoce que el Gobierno estudia extender el contrato de 33 días

Aqui van a haber ondanadas de oxtias xDDDDD

Se pueden tocar muchas cosas en este pais, pero bajar de 45 a 33 el despido....

No es una de ellas xDD


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Invertia.com - Pajín reconoce que el Gobierno estudia extender el contrato de 33 días
> 
> Aqui van a haber ondanadas de oxtias xDDDDD
> 
> ...




cuando sea casi libre nos lo cuentas... 8:


----------



## pollastre (3 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Invertia.com - Pajín reconoce que el Gobierno estudia extender el contrato de 33 días
> 
> Aqui van a haber ondanadas de oxtias xDDDDD
> 
> ...



Pajín en sí misma es un insulto a la inteligencia.

Yo considero harto más ofensivo el hecho de que esa persona ocupe un cargo de cierta responsabilidad, que cualquier recorte de derechos de los trabajadores que quieran meter.


----------



## DeepChu (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> cuando sea casi libre nos lo cuentas... 8:



Te recuerdo que lo unico que ha resistido todas las reformas laborales que ha habido en la democracia, han sido los 45 dias de despido xDDDD

(Si hamijos si, los arrastramos desde franco...)

Asi que no creo que tenga que contarlo. En este pais de pandereta hay ciertas cosas que todo gobierno sabe que no puede tocar, y los 45 dias es una de ellas xD


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Te recuerdo que lo unico que ha resistido todas las reformas laborales que ha habido en la democracia, han sido los 45 dias de despido xDDDD
> 
> (Si hamijos si, los arrastramos desde franco...)
> 
> Asi que no creo que tenga que contarlo. En este pais de pandereta hay ciertas cosas que todo gobierno sabe que no puede tocar, y los 45 dias es una de ellas xD




¿Nos jugamos algo...? 8:


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Cortos cargados 8: pongo un stop ajustadito, que esto está como para no entrar


----------



## The Cool Spot (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> TRE a 40,30 pide corto a voces.



No se como andan ahora los fundamentales de la empresa, pero hace bastantes meses, hablar de que caeria a 40 euros era bastante hilarante (cuanto mas los menos de 20 que llego a estar). Ojito con los cortos que en algunas empresas los puede cargar el diablo... A ver quien tiene eggs para ponerse corto, por ejemplo, en CAF y aguantarlo dos meses seguidos...

Dedicaos a poneros cortos en bancos y constructoras, anda...

Corolario: La empresa que a estas alturas de la crisis, apenas ha caido, por algo sera...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Jun 2010)

algo pasa con el euro no sube , no les parece raro incluso baja un poco ::


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Nos jugamos algo...? 8:



Esta cantado que a Zparo le imponen rebajar los 45 dias por despido improcedente.

Lo que no tendra huevos a hacer, se lo impongan o no, es aplicar la retroactividad.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> algo pasa con el euro no sube , no les parece raro incluso baja un poco ::




Estoy por ponerlo un corto rapidito a BKT... ienso:



pero el caso es que ya he ganado suficiente pastuki por hoy... 


Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Esta cantado que a Zparo le imponen rebajar los 45 dias por despido improcedente.
> 
> Lo que no tendra huevos a hacer, se lo impongan o no, es aplicar la retroactividad.





No hay prisa por aplicar la reforma del mercado laboral al 100%... hay que meterla despacio... pero al final siempre le da por entrar... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Que aburrimiento de lateral estrecho  a ver si vienen los usanos y empieza la fiesta


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Dentro corto con medio cargador en BKT a 4,706, que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Me saltaron el stop del POP


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Dentro corto con medio cargador en BKT a 4,706, que sea lo que dios quiera.



ya somos 2... 


me han entrado a 4,701... que San Apapusio nos acompañe... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya somos 2...
> 
> 
> me han entrado a 4,701... que San Apapusio nos acompañe... :S
> ...



Invoco al poder de San Guano, no me termina de convencer la operación pero la veo tan sobrecomprada que no me he podido resistir.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

a las 16:00 hay dato... y me temo que será bueno... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Invoco al poder de San Guano, no me termina de convencer la operación pero la veo tan sobrecomprada que no me he podido resistir.




que nos quiten lo bailao... yo sólamente le he sacado 16 céntimos entre ayer y hoy... )


Saludos )


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Tonuel, ha vista las CRI? Han roto la directriz bajista que llevaban desde el máximo del mes de abril ienso: no tengo huevos de meter largos... Creo que le voy a meter otro cargador al POP


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, ha vista las CRI? Han roto la directriz bajista que llevaban desde el máximo del mes de abril ienso: no tengo huevos de meter largos... Creo que le voy a meter otro cargador al POP





yo creo que hoy subiremos...

pero he visto esas bankinteres a 4,70... :baba: y no me he podido resistir...


no se si mis dedos se deslizaron sobre la botonera o fue la botonera la que se acercó hacia mi...


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

BP plc (ADR): NYSE:BP quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> BP plc (ADR): NYSE:BP quotes & news - Google Finance



En abril estaban a 60... menuda jostia... jajaja :XX:


Saludos ::


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Me voy a estar quietecito, a ver para donde quieren ir los usanos 8:

Se sabe algo de Zuloman? Se ha quitado del vicio?

EDIT: No puedo estarme quieto, me he apuntado al club de los amigos de BKT :XX:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Me voy a estar quietecito, a ver para donde quieren ir los usanos 8:
> 
> Se sabe algo de Zuloman? Se ha quitado del vicio?
> 
> EDIT: No puedo estarme quieto, me he apuntado al club de los amigos de BKT :XX:



Te queremos rezando YA


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo creo que hoy subiremos...
> 
> pero he visto esas bankinteres a 4,70... :baba: y no me he podido resistir...
> 
> ...



Visualizalas a 4,46.


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Te queremos rezando YA




Estoy rezando en arameo, me parece que nos van a dar bien, pongo stop en 4.73 :cook:

Mi PO son 4.61 antes de final de sesión


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2010)

Yo sigo larga en SAN, me da pena venderlas mientras siga ganando.
Langaro que bien te has salido, casi en máximos del día...


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Estoy rezando en arameo, me parece que nos van a dar bien, pongo stop en 4.73 :cook:



yo estoy por ponerlo a 4,711...

mira si lo tengo claro... ::


Saludos


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Tonuel, los stops son de gacelas pobres, los leoncios como ustec van a pelo


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

En mi modesta opinión BKT está para largos ahora mismo y no tiene pinta de girar, solo le veo algo de resistencia si llega a 4.82 que es donde está la MM200 a 60 minutos, pero es que si pasa de buena forma los 4.72 y un poco de filtro ya doy cualquier corto en el valor abierto hoy dia como ruina segura


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Visualizalas a 4,46.



:baba:



debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, los stops son de gacelas pobres, los leoncios como ustec van a pelo



voy a pelo... stop mental... como siempre... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Zapaterooooo... di algo por diosssss.... ::


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> En mi modesta opinión BKT está para largos ahora mismo y no tiene pinta de girar, solo le veo algo de resistencia si llega a 4.82 que es donde está la MM200 a 60 minutos, pero es que si pasa de buena forma los 4.72 y un poco de filtro ya doy cualquier corto en el valor abierto hoy dia como ruina segura





que sabrá usted... :abajo:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Vamos a morir todos.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Vamos a morir todos.



ha hecho el amago... lo de siempre... 8:


Saludos ::


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2010)

Pecata mirate esto

El Gobierno vasco presenta una batería de medidas para ahorrar 100 millones - 3/06/10 - 2199877 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

el eurodolar en negativo... lo digo por animar y tal... ::


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> que sabrá usted... :abajo:



Eso, eso ¿que sabré yo? 



Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Vamos a morir todos.



Veinte veces...


----------



## Claca (3 Jun 2010)

USA de lleno contra la MM200. En mi opinión, día de playa.


PD: Recuerdo que el stop de cortos más arriesgado debería contemplar ejecutarse si se superan los 565 del ibex.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

*quiero sangreee.... * :´(


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2010)

El EUR/JPY esta interesantisimo. Ver en rango horario


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> PD: Recuerdo que el stop de cortos más arriesgado debería contemplar ejecutarse si se superan los 565 del ibex.



estas de coña... esta noche cenaremos gacela larguista mulderiana... )


Saludos )


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Aqui huele a owned


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Quiero ver rojos a los yankis.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

a las 16:00 he quedado con un colega... :S







Saludos )


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Los yankis se desinflan pero joder como aguanta el fucking BKT


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo sigo larga en SAN, me da pena venderlas mientras siga ganando.
> Langaro que bien te has salido, casi en máximos del día...



Estoy probando un nuevo sistema y según este, el San está en una buena zona de compra.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Estoy probando un nuevo sistema y según este, el San está en una buena zona de compra.





yo no toco un largo ni con un palo... 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

Necesito que algún guru me eche las cartas para bp.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

Odyssey Marine Exploration, Inc.: NASDAQ:OMEX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> Ayer las instituciones bajaron las ventas y subieron las compras, y el saldo neto vendedor se redujo bastante, pero aún sigue siendo claro. Siguen sin cambiar de postura.
> 
> En cuanto a los hedge que operan a corto, muchos pillados en el trading con tanto bandazo y mucha precaución.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Necesito que algún guru me eche las cartas para bp.



Supongo que te refieres a mi, ahora te digo algo.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

2 minutos.... :S


stop ajustado...


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

yepa yepa... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Es guano eso a lo que huele?


----------



## DeepChu (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Es guano eso a lo que huele?



San Guano te oiga hamijo...


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Necesito que algún guru me eche las cartas para bp.



Personalmente no me gusta nada para entrar, podría rebotar hasta los 45$ desde luego y además empiezo a ver acumulación, pero no veo nada que le impida irse hacia abajo de nuevo.

En mi modesta opinión es una acción para entrar si los acontecimientos lo aconsejan, pero técnicamente no la veo nada bien, al menos aun no de momento.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

Joooooder las BP 8% en dividendorrrs!!!


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

ese eurodolar... :fiufiu:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> San Guano te oiga hamijo...



Dios me ha dicho que ha abierto cortos en BKT.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Joooooder las BP 8% en dividendorrrs!!!



compra ahora... ya no puede bajar más...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pecata mirate esto
> 
> El Gobierno vasco presenta una batería de medidas para ahorrar 100 millones - 3/06/10 - 2199877 - elEconomista.es



Si, ya lo he visto...
pero a mi no me afecta. 
A mi me paga ZP...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Personalmente no me gusta nada para entrar, podría rebotar hasta los 45$ desde luego y además empiezo a ver acumulación, pero no veo nada que le impida irse hacia abajo de nuevo.
> 
> En mi modesta opinión es una acción para entrar si los acontecimientos lo aconsejan, pero técnicamente no la veo nada bien, al menos aun no de momento.



Okkk Mulder

El caso es que es el típico caso de Glitch de Fisher.

'The Glitch' - Ten Best Price-to-Sales Stocks -- Seeking Alpha

Esa empresa es una maquina de generar pasta


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Okkk Mulder
> 
> El caso es que es el típico caso de Glitch de Fisher.
> 
> ...





> If you’re going to understand why Fisher believed so strongly in using the PSR to identify undervalued stocks, y*ou need to understand what he called “the glitch.” Like some of the other gurus we’ve looked at, Fisher is a student of investor psychology, and one thing he believed investors did was raise expectations to unrealistic levels for companies that have periods of strong early growth*. When these darlings of Wall Street have a setback—maybe their earnings drop, or maybe they continue to grow but simply don’t keep pace with investors’ lofty expectations—t*heir stocks can then plummet as investors overreact and sell, thinking they’ve been led astray.*
> But while investors overreact, Fisher believed that these “glitches” *are often simply a part of a firm’s maturation*. Good companies with good management identify the problems, solve them, and move forward*. As they do, the firms’ earnings and stock prices begin to rise again. If you can buy a stock when it hits a glitch and its earnings and price are down, you can make a bundle by sticking with it until it rights the ship and other investors jump back on board.*
> The trick is thus trying to evaluate a company during those periods when Wall Street is down on it because its earnings are in flux, or even negative, so that you can find good candidates for a reboun*d (remember, you can’t use a P/E ratio to evaluate a company that is losing money, because it has no earnings)*. The answer, Fisher said, was to look at sales, and the PSR.




Cuando recomendé la brasileña era por más o menos lo mismo.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, ya lo he visto...
> pero a mi no me afecta.
> A mi me paga ZP...



Chica, no sé que es peor...


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2010)

Cuidado, que bajamos...


----------



## tarrito (3 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Joooooder las BP 8% en dividendorrrs!!!



A las buenas tardes,

¿Qué te/os parece DTE.DE para dividendos? ienso:


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

¿pero que dividendos ni que ocho cuartos...? ::


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

quien ha quitado el tapón? :XX:


Plusvis!!! venid con papi :XX: Felicidades hamijos de bankinter


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Y siguen aguantando a BKT, quiero mis plusvis.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> A las buenas tardes,
> 
> ¿Qué te/os parece DTE.DE para dividendos? ienso:



Yo las tuve hace años por el tema de los dividendos y termine cansado de ellas.

Si quieres la mejor telco, con crecimientos de la accion y con buenos dividendos, no hay duda: Tomofonica.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> quien ha quitado el tapón? :XX:
> 
> 
> Plusvis!!! venid con papi :XX: Felicidades hamijos de bankinter



Pues 3 ctms se me han poca cosa, aguentemos un poco mas, aunque a las 17,20 me tengo que pirar.

Suerte hamijos.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2010)

¿Qué coño pasa?


----------



## tarrito (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿pero que dividendos ni que ocho cuartos...? ::



Ustec siga atento la bajadita del índice patrio, no sea que se la pierda ... y no me tire de la lengua ... que nos ponemos a hablar de sus CRI :no: 

Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué coño pasa?



nos vamos a por los 7000...


¿llevas protección...? :Baile:


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Atentos hamijos...


Zapatero largando en directo en todas las cadenas... :8:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> A las buenas tardes,
> 
> ¿Qué te/os parece DTE.DE para dividendos? ienso:



Hola!

Supongo que te referiras a DEUTSCHE TELEKOM, no?

La verdad es que había leido por ahi algo de que daba buenos dividendos, pero cuando de dividendos se trata, creo que es importante fijarnos si la compañía va a poder seguir repartiendolos en el futuro.

Financial Statements for Deutsche Telekom AG (ADR) - Google Finance

Fijate en los márgenes, los tiene muy pequeños, y en descenso ( como la mayoría de las telecos)

Yo llevo esta teleco, pero porque el beneficio de operaciones ( lo puedes ver en financials lo ha multiplicado por 3 siendo más eficiente), es la más tocha de brasil.

Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance

Si compras compañías yo al menos procuro que sean las mejores. Que hagan lo que hagan lo hagan cojonudamente bien.

Por ejemplo:

Nokia Corporation (ADR): NYSE:NOK quotes & news - Google Finance

También te da diviendos guapos, aunque no tanto como DT, y tampoco tiene AHORA una situación mucho mejor que DT, sino más bien todo lo contrario.

Yo creo que con el tema de los moviles han sobresaturado el mercado, que los bajos márgenes harán que muchas compañías se centren en otros mercados, y sólo queden los más eficientes. 

Nokia creo que se encuetnra entre ellos.

No obstante, creo que sólo habrá dos sectores que lo hagan (verdaderamente) bien en los próximos años.

Energia.

Alimentación.


Basicamente una empresa gana lo que vende. El panadero vende pan, el de la tienda de moviles, moviles, y las petroleras petroleo.

Historicamente en periodos inflacionarios siempre han sido esos sectores los que han llevado la voz cantante en cuanto a subida de precios. Y a mi me gustaría estar ahi.


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Atentos hamijos...
> 
> 
> Zapatero largando en directo en todas las cadenas... :8:
> ...




Cuente cuente, que en el curre no tengo tele 8:

BKT, hacia mi po, aunque estando asi la cosa ... igual le meto un sp y a esperar más plusvis.

Mulder ... creo que se va a comer un owned  (sin acritud, desde el cariño y el respeto  )esperemos que no aparezca la mano de Dios


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué coño pasa?



Pues que el Chilibex es muy bajista y se ve por todos lados.

Las subidas del SP apenas las aprovecha o va remoloneando y a la minima señal de debilidad del SP pues toca magnificar la caida.

Salvos repuntes muy puntuales que solo es capaz de detectar la bola de Mulder, el camino es para abajo y creo que veremos perder los 8000 en Junio.

La debilidad es manifiesta.


----------



## tarrito (3 Jun 2010)

@Creditopropulsado
sí me refería a esa, también creo que lo tiene feo para seguir repartiendo ese dividendo y lo de crecer en un futuro ... como que no! Algo parecido le ocurre a TEF.MC ... pero para tenerla 1 - 2 años pues puede ser, depende de cada un@


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cuente cuente, que en el curre no tengo tele 8:




no se me ocurria otra explicación para la caida... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Quiero dedicarle este premio a la virgen de los desamaparados a la cual me encomende y San Guano.


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Cerrados cortos 8: plusvis a la butxaca

EDIT: eur/dollar perdiendo 1.22


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Pues que el Chilibex es muy bajista y se ve por todos lados.
> 
> Las subidas del SP apenas las aprovecha o va remoloneando y a la minima señal de debilidad del SP pues toca magnificar la caida.
> 
> ...



Precisamente porque la debilidad es muy manifiesta no hay mejor momento para abrir largos, en mi opinión lo que está ocurriendo ahora es un simple cierre de gap en el S&P, acaba de tocarlo, y se acabaron las bajadas, tampoco cuento mucho con ver los 7000 en junio, ahora no toca eso.

Tocará más adelante, aunque si es cierto que tendremos algún problema a mitad de mes, pero nada serio.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2010)

¿Sabéis si Cáritas abren todos los días?
Mulder, creo que tú me acompañas hoy... ¿o has cerrado los largos sin avisar, traidor?


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Me he salido sin querer a 4,597... :ouch:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## tarrito (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿200 puntacos de gap quieres que cierren...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos )



:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Me he salido sin querer a 4,597... :ouch:
> 
> 
> Saludos :ouch:



Me parece que ha elegido un buen momento para salirse, mejor que el mio 4.605, ahora lo subirán. Ya hemos hecho el dia, lastima de mi primera remesa de cortos del POP ... no me llega a saltar el stop y ahora estaria tomandome un buen malta


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si Cáritas abren todos los días?
> Mulder, creo que tú me acompañas hoy... ¿o has cerrado los largos sin avisar, traidor?



No me he salido, aunque he pasado un rato en el rojillo, pero ya está arreglado 

O casi.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:





Hoy le he sacado 37 céntimos a Bankinter...


¿y usted que tal...? 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No me he salido, aunque he pasado un rato en el rojillo, pero ya está arreglado
> 
> O casi.



Necesito una mano de dios A LA DE YA.
Malditas garantías de I4P... si es que este broker es para pobres.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Fuera de BKT a 4,593 de media, otro dia memorable.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Precisamente porque la debilidad es muy manifiesta no hay mejor momento para abrir largos, en mi opinión lo que está ocurriendo ahora es un simple cierre de gap en el S&P, acaba de tocarlo, y se acabaron las bajadas, tampoco cuento mucho con ver los 7000 en junio, ahora no toca eso.
> 
> Tocará más adelante, aunque si es cierto que tendremos algún problema a mitad de mes, pero nada serio.



Ese es el problema, para cerrar una mierda de GAP en el SP, el chulibex se pega un hostion bastante curioso.

Al SP le queda mucho por recortar y lo puede hacer en cualquier momento. Entonces el chulibex se desplomara.

Le veo mucho riesgo para jugar con tantas probabilidades en contra. Tambien es cierto que a este indice lo tengo cruzado por la gran manipulacion que sufre.

Suerte en el viaje


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Fuera de BKT a 4,593 de media, otro dia memorable.



¿unos largos? 8:


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Necesito una mano de dios A LA DE YA.
> Malditas garantías de I4P... si es que este broker es para pobres.




Hay que ir con cuidado los que venimos de 4Rich o puedes acabar desplumadito en un par de dias. Suerte que no me dá por pillar contratos gordos :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

Es posible que BP esté cerrando el gap


----------



## tarrito (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy le he sacado 37 céntimos a Bankinter...
> 
> 
> ¿y usted que tal...? 8:



palmando pasta ... : :: 
de momento :rolleye:


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿unos largos? 8:




:XX: A usted le va la marcha  llame a Juanlu para los largos


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hay que ir con cuidado los que venimos de 4Rich o puedes acabar desplumadito en un par de dias. Suerte que no me dá por pillar contratos gordos :XX:



Que me vas a contar... :fiufiu::fiufiu:
Con tanto apalancamiento voy a perder hasta la piel.
Soy una HL. snif, snif...


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Necesito una mano de dios A LA DE YA.
> Malditas garantías de I4P... si es que este broker es para pobres.



Mi consejo es que no te metas con todo lo gordo, porque luego pasan estas cosas, coge tu capital, multiplica por 10 y quedate con el 70% de esa cifra para meterte.

De esa forma sueles optimizar el meterte con la mayor parte pero aguantar a las 17 si la cosa se pone un poco fea.

A no ser que se ponga muy fea, pero en ese caso ya deberías haberte salido.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

Ya estoy aquí chavales... :fiufiu:


Largo en Bankinter a 4,597... 


Saludos


----------



## Urederra (3 Jun 2010)

*¿ Cierre en verde?*

o

*¿ Cierre en rojo?*


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿unos largos? 8:




Je, je , apetecer, apetece, pero mis pantallitas no me lo aconsejan y tengo que ir a por mi princesa a la guarde en un rato.

Mañana será un nuevo día, hoy ya nos hemos sacado el sueldecito.

No hay que ser avariciosos.


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Ese es el problema, para cerrar una mierda de GAP en el SP, el chulibex se pega un hostion bastante curioso.
> 
> Al SP le queda mucho por recortar y lo puede hacer en cualquier momento. Entonces el chulibex se desplomara.
> 
> ...



1.- Que el Ibex se pegue esos ostiazos es por su falta de liquidez.
2.- El S&P no tiene porqué desplomarse ahora.
3.- En mayo ya hemos bajado lo suficiente como para corregir un poco al alza.

No niego que la tendencia a medio plazo siga siendo bajista, pero ni las probabilidades son tantas ni ahora toca caer, por muy negativo que lo veas todo.

Ahora mismo es el mejor momento para abrir largos que vamos a tener en mucho tiempo, vamos a ver una tendencia tranquila al alza de unos días.

Y en ninguno de esos días dejaremos de ver lo feos y negativos que están los gráficos, solo es una pequeña circunstancia dentro de lo malo.


Por cierto, ya he vuelto al verde.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder... yo siempre confié en usted... inocho:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí chavales... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Largo en Bankinter a 4,597...
> ...



Mola el rollo este DR.Jekill & Mr.Hyde que te traes.

Saludos.:XX:


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> 1.- Que el Ibex se pegue esos ostiazos es por su falta de liquidez.
> 2.- El S&P no tiene porqué desplomarse ahora.
> 3.- En mayo ya hemos bajado lo suficiente como para corregir un poco al alza.
> 
> ...



Me alegro por el verde.

En la pequeña tendencia alcista que ves en el chulibex, ¿hasta donde crees que escalara?, ¿9830, 10500?


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2010)

Bueno, me retiro, dejo ahí mis SAN a ver si mañana siguen con los brotes verdes...


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Me alegro por el verde.
> 
> En la pequeña tendencia alcista que ves en el chulibex, ¿hasta donde crees que escalara?, ¿9830, 10500?



Pues voy a mirarlo bien y luego lo digo por aquí.


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2010)

Fijaos en el comportamiento del Chulibex, ha corregido al alza hasta el 2º fibo de la caida de esta tarde y vuelta a minimos del dia. Y lo ha hecho marcandose 13 velas rojas consecutivas.

Ahora se esta jugando un nivel importante.

Mientras tanto, el SP a su bola.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Mientras tanto, el SP a su bola.





el que va a su bola es el chulibex hamijo... 


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> el que va a su bola es el chulibex hamijo...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Como me motiva su avatar, es una pena que no lo grabaran en video.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

con lo bien que íbamos Mulder... podría haber comprado más abajo... :ouch:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Como me motiva su avatar, es una pena que no lo grabaran en video.




¿le gusto...? 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jun 2010)

Fijaros lo que he encontrado!

<object width="960" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5EjiX2PS6U&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G5EjiX2PS6U&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="960" height="745"></embed></object>

La Cartera de Juan Luis García, director de análisis y gestión de Inversis Banco - Expansión.com

uan Luis García Alejo, director de análisis y gestión de Inversis Banco, segura que "los inversores conservadores no deberían de estar hoy en bolsa" a la vez que indica que las valoraciones fundamentales de corto plazo aconsejan un posicionamiento cauto. Consulte todas sus recomendaciones en 'La Cartera de...'.


Juan Luis García Alejo, director de análisis y gestión de Inversis Banco
1. ¿Qué tendencia tiene el Ibex a corto plazo?
Los indicadores de momento se están debatiendo entre dos aguas. Existe un impulso de cortísimo plazo que invita a pensar que el Ibex, dependiendo de otros índices directores podría abordar niveles por encima de los actuales. Sin embargo, volúmenes, nivel de optimismo, velocidad de la subida y posibles sorpresas negativas en resultados de compañías no financieras nos hacen ser cautos. Las valoraciones fundamentales de corto plazo aconsejarían un posicionamiento más cauto.

2. ¿Cuáles serían las principales claves para determinar el rumbo de los mercados en las próximas semanas?
· Primera: los resultados empresariales; especialmente los de Estados Unidos. Se espera que en el trimestre las caídas superen el 36%. Los bancos ya han demostrado que no van a decepcionar, incluso que ofrecen desde niveles muy bajos cierta capacidad de sorpresa. Pero las empresas no financieras nos preocupan: ¿podrán cumplir? ¿Ofrecerán un 'guidance'? No son respuestas cerradas y esta segunda quincena de abril se convierte en zona de riesgo.
· Segunda: macro y coyuntura. Aunque los datos de marzo han resultado algo mejores que los de febrero (algo que no era difícil), esperamos que los de abril pongan freno a la sensación de que la crisis “ha terminado”. No es así; simplemente el deterioro acelerado ha cesado. No es poco, pero no es suficiente.
· Tercera: vigilar el riesgo sistémico, que hoy parece estar en franco retroceso, si bien los niveles aún son elevados en algunos indicadores (mercado hipotecario americano y contracción crediticia).

3. ¿Qué tres valores del Ibex tendría en cartera?
· Telefónica. Un gran valor de los que han sabido aguantar bien la tormenta y que aunque están expuestos al ciclo ofrecen visibilidad.
· Técnicas Reunidas. Una compañía con una cartera de obra a prueba de malas sensaciones y rumorología.
· Ferrovial. Un valor muy por debajo de sus fundamentales.

4. ¿Por qué tres valores de la bolsa española apostaría a largo plazo?
Además de los tres anteriores, creemos que en una cartera equilibrada y con la vista puesta en el largo plazo habríamos de añadir Repsol YPF y Santander.

5. ¿Una apuesta arriesgada para un perfil agresivo?
Dos valores de corte algo más especulativo y con volatilidades individuales notables: *Zeltia y Bolsas y Mercados (BME).*

6. ¿Un valor seguro para un inversor conservador?
Los inversores conservadores no deberían de estar hoy en bolsa. La mejor recomendación sería la de algún activo diferente de las acciones (demasiada volatilidad para un perfil conservador, incluso en el caso de las acciones más conservadoras), por ejemplo, un fondo de inversión. Le dejo un nombre, Carmignac Patrimoine, un mixto bastante conservador con gran calidad de gestión.

7. ¿Qué tres valores europeos le gustan más?
Fuera de los valores domésticos, tres valores por los que apostar serían *Total, KPN y Vivendi.*

8. ¿Qué valores elegiría para refugiarse de la incertidumbre bursátil?
Más que valores, como hemos dicho antes, es preferible tener niveles de riesgo mucho más bajos que los de años anteriores, carteras bien diversificadas que eviten la volatilidad del sector financiero, con grandes nombres, endeudamiento asumible y visibilidad sobre los resultados elevada.

9. ¿Qué sectores son sus preferidos?
Tamaño, visibilidad, endeudamiento bajo, exposición al ciclo limitada… No es una cuestión tanto de sectores como de nombres. Aún así, podríamos decir que algunos segmentos de farmacéuticas, algunos subsectores de la tecnología americana, las grandes petroleras, compañías de servicios castigadas, consumo no cíclico en distribución…

10. ¿Qué sectores podrían registrar mayores movimientos corporativos?
La estrella en este caso es el sector financiero donde vamos a seguir viendo movimientos derivados del gran cambio de negocio y expectativas a nivel mundial. Otro sector en el que se van a ver movimientos es el farmacéutico o el de tecnología.


Bollaín (Bankinter) y García Alejo (Inversis) entran en el top ten de gestores europeos - Expansión.com


A*C*O*J*O*N*A*N*T*E


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> con lo bien que íbamos Mulder... podría haber comprado más abajo... :ouch:



Creo que el gap de mañana no le va a dejar.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Fijaros lo que he encontrado!





Verdades como puños... 8:


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Habeis visto los CDS hispanistanis?


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Me alegro por el verde.
> 
> En la pequeña tendencia alcista que ves en el chulibex, ¿hasta donde crees que escalara?, ¿9830, 10500?



A cortísimo plazo lo veo en 9500, pero ese es un nivel para ser cauteloso y poner stops cercanos, sin embargo lo veo llegando a 9800 o incluso a los 10.300 como mucho.

Aunque estoy sesgando hacia lo negativo porque el Ibex tampoco está como para tirar cohetes.


----------



## especulador financiero (3 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Habeis visto los CDS hispanistanis?




A Zapatero se la están metiendo sin vaselina... y parece que le gusta... )


----------



## qpvlde (3 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> A Zapatero se la están metiendo sin vaselina... y parece que le gusta... )



ya le ha hecho callo...y ni se entera


----------



## bertok (3 Jun 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> ya le ha hecho callo...



Que vaya haciendo hueco porque le van a meter una tuneladora


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario ha quedado ha quedado negativo.

Hoy hemos tenido también muy poca actividad:

- Han vendido con alguna compra aislada hasta las 16:40 aproximadamente.
- A partir de ese momento han empezado a comprar, aunque los movimientos de ultimísima hora han sido ventas.
- En subasta han comprado, pero he tenido que filtrar mucho para poder verlo.

Estamos como ayer más o menos, muy poco movimiento y sin ganas de meterse, operaciones de volumen mayormente bajo y sin conclusiones efectivas, aunque parece que esperan gap al alza para mañana.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario ha quedado ha quedado negativo.
> 
> Hoy hemos tenido también muy poca actividad:
> 
> ...



Pues yo veo que a 60 no da todavia señal, así que aún le veo un poco de camino hacia abajo antes del nuevo rebote.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues yo veo que a 60 no da todavia señal, así que aún le veo un poco de camino hacia abajo antes del nuevo rebote.




las señales no se ven hamijo... :no:



se sienten...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (3 Jun 2010)

Pues cuando mañana las sienta en 8,47 me meteré a saco, hasta entonces haré lo mismo que hoy, esperar el momento, 21ctms en 2 operaciones, la de ayer y la de hoy.

Me da igual el sentimiento generalizado, es más, prefiero hacer lo contrario, hasta que mi oscilador no siente el rojo o el verde no hago nada.

Enhorabuena, ultimamente nuestras suertes van a la par.


----------



## tarrito (3 Jun 2010)

ESTA ES LA SEÑAL:

Zapatero defenderá ante Bilderberg la 'confianza' en la economía española - 3/06/10 - 2200493 - elEconomista.es

A ver esos cortos Señor@s!!!


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues cuando mañana las sienta en 8,47 me meteré a saco, hasta entonces haré lo mismo que hoy, esperar el momento, 21ctms en 2 operaciones, la de ayer y la de hoy.
> 
> Me da igual el sentimiento generalizado, es más, prefiero hacer lo contrario, hasta que mi oscilador no siente el rojo o el verde no hago nada.
> 
> Enhorabuena, ultimamente nuestras suertes van a la par.





Mañana se le volverá a escapar el tren...




otra vez... 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> ESTA ES LA SEÑAL:
> 
> Zapatero defenderá ante Bilderberg la 'confianza' en la economía española - 3/06/10 - 2200493 - elEconomista.es
> 
> A ver esos cortos Señor@s!!!



¿Tonuel , a ti te han invitado?


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> ESTA ES LA SEÑAL:
> 
> Zapatero defenderá ante Bilderberg la 'confianza' en la economía española - 3/06/10 - 2200493 - elEconomista.es
> 
> A ver esos cortos Señor@s!!!



Pues la única señal que veo ahí es que los del Bilderberg se han procurado la actuación de un bufón de altura, seguro que ZPésimo aparece con traje de payaso.

Y es que se van a reir de lo lindo, aunque si lo hace bien a lo mejor le dan una capa adicional de vaselina 

Las risas están aseguradas.

PD: El Stoxx lamiendo los niveles de las 17:30 en este momento.


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Tonuel , a ti te han invitado?




si... iré a reirme un rato...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> si... iré a reirme un rato...



el botas también va...no te digo más


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el botas también va...no te digo más





entonces tendremos doble festival del humor...


----------



## tonuel (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues la única señal que veo ahí es que los del Bilderberg se han procurado la actuación de un bufón de altura, seguro que ZPésimo aparece con traje de payaso.
> 
> Y es que se van a reir de lo lindo, aunque si lo hace bien a lo mejor le dan una capa adicional de vaselina
> 
> ...






Mulder... quédate vigilando la mano esta última media hora que yo me tengo que ir a cenar... :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues la única señal que veo ahí es que los del Bilderberg se han procurado la actuación de un bufón de altura, seguro que ZPésimo aparece con traje de payaso.
> 
> Y es que se van a reir de lo lindo, aunque si lo hace bien a lo mejor le dan *una capa adicional de vaselina *
> 
> ...



¿Es por eso que lo hacen en Sitges? ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Mulder (3 Jun 2010)

Pepón es mi pastor, con el nada me falta....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pepón es mi pastor, con el nada me falta....



Repítelo 33 veces y fustigate con un paquete de cortos ::


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Suerte que cerré mis cortos  las plusvis a la butxaca, mañana estudiaremos a quien dar cera da la buena. He de confesarme, padezco el sindrome HL, con los tiempos que corren no meto un largo ni con un palo, por mucha tendencia e indicadores que vea, me pondría cardíaco. Así que me toca estar agazapado esperando el momento de darle al botón rojo 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2010)

JODERRRRRRRRRRRRRR, pero que habeis hecho??????????? me voy por la mañana con un gap +2% y ahora vuelvo y me encuentro esto........
menos mal que vendí todas las SAN, lo que me jode es que puse una orden de venta en 7.98....... y el minimo ha sido 7.982 y no se ha ejecutado.

mañana creo que me meteré a primera hora......por acompañar a pecata.....Por cierto sigo con mis urbas y no hay forma de quitarmelas, a ver mañana....


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Extra , extra!! Juanlu cambiate el avatar, ya tienes un digno sucesor, el ibex en los 14k a finales de agosto. Ergo compren, compren que estan baratas:

Conozca el misterio del miserable rebote del Ibex 35 | Estupendo

PD: No me hago responsable de los sobresaltos, ahogos etc.. que pueda causar esta información

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## debianita (3 Jun 2010)

Guardenlo para futuros owned


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Suerte que cerré mis cortos  las plusvis a la butxaca, mañana estudiaremos a quien dar cera da la buena. He de confesarme, padezco el sindrome HL, con los tiempos que corren no meto un largo ni con un palo, por mucha tendencia e indicadores que vea, me pondría cardíaco. Así que me toca estar agazapado esperando el momento de darle al botón rojo 8:



A mi me pasa al revés pero con los cortos...


----------



## @@strom (3 Jun 2010)

El euro se va por el barranquillo chicos8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Jun 2010)

pecata.... sigues con SAN..... mañana te acompaño de nuevo y me gustaría entrar en GAS e Ibla, que os parece (largo)


----------



## random8429 (3 Jun 2010)

Solo quería comentar que después de las tres sesiones que llevamos los leoncios no han tenido que dejar una gacela viva.


----------



## RNSX (3 Jun 2010)

quiero entraaaar, me aburrroooo, pero no veo nada nada claro


----------



## chollero (4 Jun 2010)

YouTube - Attention FAIL


----------



## manstein (4 Jun 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> El euro se va por el barranquillo chicos8:



Sí, a pesar de todos los esfuerzos de los bancos centrales por un lado en FX y del PPT por levantar el ánimo de los mercados yankis el euro está más flojo que el pedo de un marica....vamos que está en zona de ruptura total...pero sin romperse a lo bestia

La correlación con el SP500 me tiene mosqueado...parece que el leuro no quiere levantarse más...por qué será?


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2010)

manstein dijo:


> Sí, a pesar de todos los esfuerzos de los bancos centrales por un lado en FX y del PPT por levantar el ánimo de los mercados yankis el euro está más flojo que el pedo de un marica....vamos que está en zona de ruptura total...pero sin romperse a lo bestia
> 
> La correlación con el SP500 me tiene mosqueado...parece que el leuro no quiere levantarse más...por qué será?




En mi opinión no tardaremos mucho en ver el Euro en 1.26


Salu2


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

carvil dijo:


> En mi opinión no tardaremos mucho en ver el Euro en 1.26




Yo opino igual... tanta propaganda y tanta paridad y tonterias... y pasará lo de siempre...


que unos pocos se quedarán con el dinero de muchos inversorehs incautos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2010)

buenos dias a todos. Como viene el mercado nacional????? alguna posible entrada a largo para salir hoy?


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2010)

preguenta para los analistas tecnicos, que significa una figura de "martillo invertido"? sé cual es la figura pero no sé que puede suceder.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> buenos dias a todos. Como viene el mercado nacional????? alguna posible entrada a largo para salir hoy?




plano.... 


pero dicen por ahí que hoy despegamos... o


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

A los buenos días!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> preguenta para los analistas tecnicos, que significa una figura de "martillo invertido"? sé cual es la figura pero no sé que puede suceder.



Normalmente un martillo anuncia un cambio de tendencia, en caso de ser invertido se supone que es al alza, aunque esto no se cumple el 100% de las veces.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> preguenta para los analistas tecnicos, que significa una figura de "martillo invertido"? sé cual es la figura pero no sé que puede suceder.




Pues ya hace años que me empollé el libro de los candlesticks pero sino recuerdo mal el martillo invertidoes una señal de cambio de alcista a bajista, digamos que el precio ha subido mucho dibujando una larga mecha superior pero no ha podido por lo que sea conservar ese precio al cierre y se ha ido hacia abajo, cerrando en mínimos.

De todos modos lo de las velas no me dice mucho, este mundillo es cada vez más anarquico.


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Mirar lo que pasa en grecia:

"Temo que caeremos en el caos" - 4/06/10 - 2201097 - elEconomista.es

:vomito:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Yo me huelo que en algún momento del dia caeremos alrededor del 1-2% para despegar desde ahí.

Mientras no haga eso me quedo haciendo trainspotting.

Saludos y suerte.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2010)

largo en las dos que decia y ha esperar.....pecata ya te hago compañia


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Corto en Bkt a 4,62


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

El PSOE aboga por gravar las transacciones financieras · ELPAÍS.com

Cágate lorito....


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

cerrado corto 4,545 de media


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El PSOE aboga por gravar las transacciones financieras · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> Cágate lorito....



No me lo creo. Una cosa es que *el partido* "abogue" de cara a la galería -hablar es gratis- y otra muy distinta que el gobierno vaya a ser capaz de aprobar alguna medida que vaya en contra de los intereses de sus amos. De hecho cuando gobierna, el P$O€ hace todo lo contrario en lo económico de lo que supuestamente debería hacer un partido *socialista* (de hecho no son socialistas, son "socialdemócratas" -que es algo muy distinto-)


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> No me lo creo. Una cosa es que "abogue" de cara a la galería (y lo haga el partido) y otra muy distinta que el gobierno vaya a ser capaz de aprobar alguna medida que vaya en contra de los intereses de sus amos.



Pues estos subnmormales integrales están insistiendo mucho con el tema, aunque yo no creo que el botas ni el FMI y ni la Merkel les deje hacerlo.

El hecho de que no prospere esta medida sería una buenísima noticia y pasarían a fijarse en otra víctima de su voracidad (mejor llamado canibalismo) recaudatoria.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

Vaya suerte la mia, las MAP en rojillo mientras casi todo lo demás en verde.

Menos mal que es de las que menos bajan.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

BME está para darle unos largos con todo lo gordo


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya suerte la mia, las MAP en rojillo mientras casi todo lo demás en verde.
> 
> Menos mal que es de las que menos bajan.



Yo hoy llevo la mañana un poquillo "atravesada" también, la verdad.

A ver si nos intervienen de una puta vez y los mercados vuelven a ser mercados (aunque sea en los místicos 3000 tonuelísticos), porque últimamente nos hacen sudar la gota gorda para sacar plusvies, vamos.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

venia escuchando a don Antonio en el coche y ha dicho que toca rebote...


pillen el valor que quieran y disparen... 8:


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Si ... nos vamos a los 10k inocho: yo corto en banco partrio como buen antipatriota


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Si ... nos vamos a los 10k inocho: yo corto en banco partrio como buen antipatriota




no se preocupe... conozco a alguien que le puede regalar alguna bandera de Japón de las que le puso el botas en su dia... 8:


----------



## TRaSHTu (4 Jun 2010)

recuperara los 8 el san hoy? ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2010)

Vamos TEF.... vuela!!! ya llevo unos pocos cientos de euros ganados.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vamos TEF.... vuela!!! ya llevo unos pocos cientos de euros ganados.





no se emocione demasiado... el rebote sólo durará unos dias... 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

No seáis impacientes, que hay para todos, hay que esperarlas un poquito más abajo o que se mantengan un par de horitas a estos niveles de precio.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Me bajo a la playa a ponerme morenote, ordenes de compra en BKT a 4,48 y a 4,46, SL en 4,44, posibilidad de perdida de 0,9%, posibilidad de ganancia intradia de 2% en esta operación.

Compensación con la operacion de primera hora a 1%.

Vamos a ver si pillo algo.

Saludos.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Me bajo a la playa a ponerme morenote, ordenes de compra en BKT a 4,48 y a 4,46, SL en 4,44, posibilidad de perdida de 0,9%, posibilidad de ganancia intradia de 2% en esta operación.
> 
> Compensación con la operacion de primera hora a 1%.
> 
> ...




Ten cuidado no pilles un resfriado... porque de bankinteres no vas a pillar ni una...


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2010)

Buenos días 
Vendido corto de ibex spot 9650 en 9275.+15,61%
Me gustaría haber aguantado más el corto,pero la pr´xima semana tengo mucho lío.
Sigan así,les veo más en forma que a los que casi no pudieron con Korea.
Me voy a entrenar.Buena caza
Ojo con el Doji en el DJI.Podemos ir a la parte baja de la bandera.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Ten cuidado no pilles un resfriado... porque de bankinteres no vas a pillar ni una...



Ya las pillé esta mañana, mi sueldecillo ya me lo he sacado por hoy, si pillo algo más lo consideraré un extra.

Suerte.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Ya las pillé esta mañana, mi sueldecillo ya me lo he sacado por hoy, si pillo algo más lo consideraré un extra.
> 
> Suerte.



nos vemos en los 4,7X... 8:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> no se emocione demasiado... el rebote sólo durará unos dias... 8:




De hecho vuelve para abajo... Casi para pagar comisiones y poco más. A ver si a la próxima intentona me las ventilo.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> De hecho vuelve para abajo... Casi para pagar comisiones y poco más. A ver si a la próxima intentona me las ventilo.



no hombre no... :no:


aguántela unos dias... 8:


----------



## Efren (4 Jun 2010)

El vídeo de don Antonio de hoy

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 4-Junio-2010.


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Hungria en defcon1


----------



## DeepChu (4 Jun 2010)

Estoy por meterle un largo a MAP... a ver si esto tira ya parriba de una vez...


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2010)

como veis Ibla, las mantengo o pueden subir un poco mas, le estoy sacando ahora un 2%
edito: la pregunta es si las vendo o no...... se ha visto mi sentimiento personal en la pregunta anterior......


----------



## DeCafeina (4 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hungria en defcon1



Y España de camino...


----------



## albelver (4 Jun 2010)

Efren dijo:


> El vídeo de don Antonio de hoy
> 
> El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 4-Junio-2010.



como siempre, ES-PEC-TA-CU-LAR el señor Sáenz del Castillo :Aplauso:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

albelver dijo:


> como siempre, ES-PEC-TA-CU-LAR el señor Sáenz del Castillo :Aplauso:




se llama Don Antonio Sáez del Castillo..., lo he escuchado esta mañana...


lo ha dicho clarito... 


*Manolete... si no sabes torear... pa que te metes... *:rolleye:


Saludos


----------



## BOYPER (4 Jun 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> De hecho vuelve para abajo... Casi para pagar comisiones y poco más. A ver si a la próxima intentona me las ventilo.



Aguanta hasta el lunes-martes...


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Por cierto...



mis bankinteres empiezan a despegar... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> Aguanta hasta el lunes-martes...



Tu primer Thanks por los ánimos y el optimismo... A cambio, si el lunes o martes están más bajas te paso mi número de cuenta.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tu primer Thanks por los ánimos y el optimismo... A cambio, si el lunes o martes están más bajas te paso mi número de cuenta.



y si están más arriba te paso yo el mio... 8:


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Juanlu, llame a Tonuel que se va a perder la fiesta 8:


----------



## BOYPER (4 Jun 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tu primer Thanks por los ánimos y el optimismo... A cambio, si el lunes o martes están más bajas te paso mi número de cuenta.



jejejeje... hecho!!


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Juanlu, llame a Tonuel que se va a perder la fiesta 8:




Tome... para que vaya usted empezando con los preparativos...


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Tome... para que vaya usted empezando con los preparativos...



No se equivoque :no:, estoy en verde y con SP .No puedo palmar pasta solo incrementar plusvis 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Jun 2010)

Wataruuuu!!!

ya estás tardando...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rece-trabajo-mil-electricistas-espanoles.html


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Mis cortos del POP en verde fosforito :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

SVY también está apetecible...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Wataruuuu!!!
> 
> ya estás tardando...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rece-trabajo-mil-electricistas-espanoles.html



Lucaaaar! has visto las BP?


Por cierto,alguien sabe algo de DP?, le ha pasado algo?


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

He ampliado Bankinter a 4,52... ya podemos despegar... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Lucaaaar! has visto las BP?
> 
> 
> Por cierto,alguien sabe algo de DP?, le ha pasado algo?



A DP lo verás cuando comience el nuevo ciclo alcista...

Ponme un enlace que no sé a qué BP´s te refieres...:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

BP plc (ADR): NYSE:BP quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> BP plc (ADR): NYSE:BP quotes & news - Google Finance




Con el rebote y el fin del vertido puede que suba... ienso:


¿no se anima a especular con ello...? 8:


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Lucaaaar! has visto las BP?
> 
> Por cierto,alguien sabe algo de DP?, le ha pasado algo?



Ayer apareció de vuelta por el blog de Kujire, parece que tenía trabajo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> BP plc (ADR): NYSE:BP quotes & news - Google Finance



Luca, es una máquina de hacer dinero, y repartirlo con los accionistas . xD


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder... empuja cojonessssss.... ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

carvil dijo:


> En mi opinión no tardaremos mucho en ver el Euro en 1.26
> 
> Salu2



Yo en unos meses lo veo aquí...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2838263-post5255.html

Saludos Carvil!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Luca, es una máquina de hacer dinero, y repartirlo con los accionistas . xD



Está a precios de 1997 la verdad que me interesa.. gracias por la reco...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

Mi gráfica para hoy...

Donde estará el Ibex más o menos a las 14:30??? ienso:







Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Jun 2010)

SObre BP:

P/E: (before NRI) 5.7 Lower P/E: 
Price/Book: 1.1 Lower P/B: E (1), MRO (1), GZPFY.PK (0.97), REP (0.6), 
Price/Sales: 0.5 Lower P/S: SNP (0.3), MRO (0.4), REP (0.2), 
Net Margin: 6.8% Higher Margin: EC (23.22%), BRGYY.PK (22.09%), ECA (17.1%), 
Yield: 8.5% Higher Yield: E (9.2%), 
Market Cap: $122.7 Bil EPS: (before NRI) $6.87 Shares Outstanding: 3124.06 Mil


----------



## aksarben (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Lucaaaar! has visto las BP?
> 
> 
> Por cierto,alguien sabe algo de DP?, le ha pasado algo?



Comentaba en casa de Kuji que había estado liado con una start-up nueva.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Donde estará el Ibex más o menos a las 14:30??? ienso:





¿en los 9500...? ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

el puto Zapatero... la que está liando... :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi gráfica para hoy...
> 
> Donde estará el Ibex más o menos a las 14:30??? ienso:
> 
> ...




Aun en diferentes timeframes, coincido plenamente con tu valoración, LCASC. Gracias por tus más que interesantes aportaciones.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> SObre BP:
> 
> P/E: (before NRI) 5.7 Lower P/E:
> Price/Book: 1.1 Lower P/B: E (1), MRO (1), GZPFY.PK (0.97), REP (0.6),
> ...




Un pepinaco de mucho cuidado!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

British American Tobacco (ADR): AMEX:BTI quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## DeepChu (4 Jun 2010)

Pues estoy palmando como un campeon... como esto no suba me voy a comer una de campeonato ::::::


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pues estoy palmando como un campeon... como esto no suba me voy a comer una de campeonato ::::::



Hoyga, y qué hace ustec que todavía no ha cerrado a pérdidas?

Conserve su cartera, por Dios... que hay más días que longanizas, y ya vendrán otras oportunidades.

pero si se queda Ustec fuera del mercado a las primeras de cambio, pues el asunto "no mola"....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

Hemos roto la base del canal que he dibujado antes, atentos a un posible pull-back... mucho cuidado a los largos...

Saludos...

PD: Si hacemos pull-back y seguimos bajando, aconsejo cerrar largos y abrir cortos...


----------



## twetter (4 Jun 2010)

veo dolor, mucho dolorrrrrr


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> venia escuchando a don antonio en el coche y ha dicho que toca rebote...
> 
> 
> Pillen el valor que quieran y disparen... 8:



*que grande don antonio* :xx::xx:


----------



## Claca (4 Jun 2010)

Jo, jo, jo

Buenos días

Lo que yo decía, estos son días de playa.


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2010)

Madre de Dios, el pollo diablo... qué hostión homérico, 200 puntos en 4 minutos.

Y yo que he cerrado cortos en 9,185


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hemos roto la base del canal que he dibujado antes, atentos a un posible pull-back... mucho cuidado a los largos...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Si hacemos pull-back y seguimos bajando, aconsejo cerrar largos y abrir cortos...



Y cuidado con el Doji
Lo sé,soy un cansino...


----------



## nOkia_XXI (4 Jun 2010)

Cayendo en picado ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

Joooooooder que coño ha pasado?


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

:XX: me estoy forrando :XX: si el POP pierde los 4 euros se va directo a los 3.5 :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

Como llevo diciendo estos días, solo hay una clave, POCO APALANCAMIENTO... el mercado lleva 3 semanas en que pasa por TODAS las posiciones de nuevo, es cuestión de paciencia...

Saludos...

pd: €/$ a nivel de abril2006, parece que tenemos un doble suelo en 1.2111, como pierda este soporte, puede ser de espanto...


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

SAN a 7,71...compren compren


----------



## DeCafeina (4 Jun 2010)

En ocasiones veo ochomiles...


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> En ocasiones veo ochomiles...



Y si estuviésemos calcando la caída de Oct08?


----------



## Jucari (4 Jun 2010)

euro dolar por debajo del 1,21

Mama mia....


----------



## twetter (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como llevo diciendo estos días, solo hay una clave, POCO APALANCAMIENTO... el mercado lleva 3 semanas en que pasa por TODAS las posiciones de nuevo, es cuestión de paciencia...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> pd: €/$ a nivel de abril2006, parece que tenemos un doble suelo en 1.2111, como pierda este soporte, puede ser de espanto...



tocado y Hundido


----------



## DeCafeina (4 Jun 2010)

Jucari dijo:


> euro dolar por debajo del 1,21
> 
> Mama mia....



:8::8::8::8::8:

¿Quién ha estado comprando dólares?. Se le ha ido la mano...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

Mama, tengo miedo

Cándido Méndez: "Estamos en cierta medida tutelados por el FMI" - 4/06/10 - 2201614 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2010)

Joooodooooo!!
Ni se han molestado en que parezca un accidente...por todos los guanos!!

Habrá vendido los leuros Irán?


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2010)

Los Itraníes...........


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2010)

Co*o Langaro,semos mentes sincronizadas,pardiez!!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Ostras Pedrín, subo de la playa y me encuentro comprado hasta las cejas y con 10seg para quitar el SL, vamos a aguantar a ver si se cumplen mis deseos y se gira.

Precio medio 4,47.

A rezar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> British American Tobacco (ADR): AMEX:BTI quotes & news - Google Finance



Esta es muy buena para valor refugio + div.


----------



## miles (4 Jun 2010)

*ahora Hungría*

Noticias Financieras | Finanzas .com

El Ibex se desploma un 2%: El impago de Hungría, nueva amenaza

El futuro del S&P 500 ha empezado a caer con fuerza poco antes de la una de la tarde, lo que ha forzado fuertes caídas del Ibex 35, que pierde los 9.100 puntos y se dja algo más del 2%. El movimiento ha sido muy violento. Según informa la agencia Bloomberg, un portavoz del primer ministro de Hungría ha dicho que hablar de 'impago' no es una exageración. Y es que el nuevo gobierno húngaro ha revisado del 3,8% al 7% su previsión de déficit.


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Cortos cerrados. Voy a contar las plusvis, menuda castaña el chulibex


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Jun 2010)

¿?

Precisamente eso provocó la devaluación...

Estaba intentando hacer un quote a Sleepwalk pero no puedo no sé...


----------



## eruique (4 Jun 2010)

Quien apreto el boton?
hacen lo que les da la gana


----------



## Tuerto (4 Jun 2010)

Hungria tiene la facilidad de devaluar su moneda, no le veo tanto peligro.

Saludos.


----------



## Claca (4 Jun 2010)

¿Habéis visto dónde ha parado el ibex estos días?:







Y tengo bastantes cosillas por la zona, por eso llevo diciendo que el stop natural de los cortos son los máximos del día 20 de mayo (565). Mientras, grandes oportunidades a la baja si se acerca discretamente como ha hecho estas últimas sesiones. Pese a todo, me reafirmo: ¡qué bien se está en la playa!


----------



## Urederra (4 Jun 2010)

*!! ALEGRÍA !!!*







*-8,65%*


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cortos cerrados. Voy a contar las plusvis, menuda castaña el chulibex



Lo de voy a contar las plusvis, lo leen los pomperos y creen que siempre ganamos...  inocho:

PD: Buena gráfica Claca...
PD2: El pull-back estaba en 911x, por ahora ha tocado el 9115 y vuelta abajo... de no superar esa línea, no recomendaría estar del lado largo...


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo de voy a contar las plusvis, lo leen los pomperos y creen que siempre ganamos...  inocho:
> 
> PD: Buena gráfica Claca...



Yo siempre gano inocho:


::


----------



## BOYPER (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo de voy a contar las plusvis, lo leen los pomperos y creen que siempre ganamos...  inocho:
> 
> PD: Buena gráfica Claca...
> PD2: El pull-back estaba en 911x, por ahora ha tocado el 9115 y vuelta abajo... de no superar esa línea, no recomendaría estar del lado largo...



tienes razón ,lo pensaba.. esto de ser pompero...
entonces no está bien pensado?


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2010)

Me voy al curro
Me pierdo el festival.Que disfruten.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Me voy al curro
> Me pierdo el festival.Que disfruten.



Joder tu vas y yo me voy de él ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2010)

Boyper, especulardor... Estense atentos a sus mensajes privados que pronto tendrán noticias mías.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> tienes razón ,lo pensaba.. esto de ser pompero...
> entonces no está bien pensado?



Si se dijeran TODAS las operaciones que se hacen, y no solo las ganadoras, POCA gente que participa en el hilo, daría beneficios anuales... 

Saludos...

PD: Cerraría Juanlu sus largos...? ienso: Me dijo que sobre las 14:30h estaríamos en el 9500... :


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> ¿Es una errata?8:



:XX: I love guano. Ahora le estoy dando cera a mi archienemiga


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si se dijeran TODAS las operaciones que se hacen, y no solo las ganadoras, POCA gente que participa en el hilo, daría beneficios anuales...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Cerraría Juanlu sus largos...? ienso: Me dijo que sobre las 14:30h estaríamos en el 9500... :




Yo la cuento todas, pero han sido sólo Repsol y TEF en lo que va de año. A la primera le saqué 300 eurillos (sobre 10.000 aprox.) Con TEF voy cuenta con paga, tras casi vender hoy cuando ha superado los 16 con lo que hubiera ganado otros 400 euros.

Pero es cierto que a la gente le cuesta comentar más lo que pierde que lo que gana.


----------



## BOYPER (4 Jun 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Boyper, especulardor... Estense atentos a sus mensajes privados que pronto tendrán noticias mías.



jejeje .. están asustando...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

No me creo nada de lo que veo, ahora toca rebote.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

Urederra dijo:


> *!! ALEGRÍA !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a mi no me alegra en absoluto, precisamente le estaba echando un ojo justo antes del gran guano que acabamos de tener y no había cortos disponibles.

Si no puedo ponerme corto me importa poco lo que baje


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> No me creo nada de lo que veo, ahora toca rebote.



Yo de ti no tentaría mucho a la suerte hoy tenía previsto que fuese un dia bastante tendencial, aunque no estaba seguro de la dirección.

Y como el paro USA salga bueno vamos a tener más guano todavía, aunque hasta ese momento puede que se recupere todo un poco.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Vamos a cerrar en verde.


----------



## BOYPER (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si se dijeran TODAS las operaciones que se hacen, y no solo las ganadoras, POCA gente que participa en el hilo, daría beneficios anuales...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Cerraría Juanlu sus largos...? ienso: Me dijo que sobre las 14:30h estaríamos en el 9500... :



muy ciertas tus palabras..


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Vamos a cerrar en verde.



Ten cuidado que la vas a liar....


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

La única forma de ganar en esto es hacer lo contrario de lo que te indica la lógica, creo que a 4,47 de media llevo una buena compra.

Y si fallo pues será una operación de esas con las que hay que contar, no vamos a ganar siempre.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Vamos a cerrar en verde.



El €/$ ha roto el soporte que representaba el fibo50% de toda la subida, desde el ataque a las torres gemelas hasta el 2008. A lo mejor se da la vuelta y vuelve a recuperarlo (ahora 1.205), pero lo único que significa esto, es que nos vamos a por el MEGASOPORTE 1.12...

Saludos...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Estamos moviendonos con la batuta de los futuros del s&p, ya llevamos descontada una bajada de este por debajo de los 1100.

No me creo nada de lo que veo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Mientras no vea guano en el DAX no me creo la bajada del Ibex.


----------



## Abner (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El €/$ ha roto el soporte que representaba el fibo50% de toda la subida, desde el ataque a las torres gemelas hasta el 2008. A lo mejor se da la vuelta y vuelve a recuperarlo (ahora 1.205), pero lo único que significa esto, es que nos vamos a por el MEGASOPORTE 1.12...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Lo que significa que alguien no da un duro por el euro? ¿Sabrán algo los leoncios que todos los demás ignoramos? ¿Va a decir ZP a los Bilderberg que se nos vamos del euro y a.t.p.c Ejpain y Uropa? Mira que no me extrañaría de él. Un tío que se cree un mesías del neo-comunismo, q ha estudiado economía en 2 tardes y que le acaban de decir que el resultado de todas las medidas anunciadas es aún más dolor y nula posibilidad de salir del hoyo. 

Voy a por latunes, fabadas litoral y a llenar el depósito.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Si algo de lo que se rumorea fuera cierto el DAX no estaría como está ahora mismo, aprovechan cualquier mierdinoticia para tirarnos abajo para mover el arbol.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2010)

con la que esta cayendo en el Ibex pero Iberia aguantando estoicamente..... si salgo de San me meto con mas en Ibla....


----------



## Abner (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Si algo de lo que se rumorea fuera cierto el DAX no estaría como está ahora mismo, aprovechan cualquier mierdinoticia para tirarnos abajo para mover el arbol.



CDS a 245, spread 196. 

No sé, ¿podría ser que la subida del viernes pasado donde se pilló a cantidad de gente a cortos (y que no siguió la tendencia de ningún otro índice) y ahora esto sea la maniobra final para que los leoncios se lleven las últimas perrillas y dejen esto por muerto y finiquitado?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> con la que esta cayendo en el Ibex pero Iberia aguantando estoicamente..... si salgo de San me meto con mas en Ibla....




IBLA a medio tiene un gráfico precioso, de cerrar por encima de 2,38 volaría.


----------



## rafaxl (4 Jun 2010)

Abner dijo:


> CDS a 245, spread 196.
> 
> No sé, ¿podría ser que la subida del viernes pasado donde se pilló a cantidad de gente a cortos (y que no siguió la tendencia de ningún otro índice) y ahora esto sea la maniobra final para que los leoncios se lleven las últimas perrillas y dejen esto por muerto y finiquitado?



El cds lo tenemos ya a 295 y segun expansion ha llegado a 320. Spread a 198 y el bono a 4,60%. Es record no??? 

Huele mal, muy mal.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2010)

el San empieza a recuperar en Usa..... de -4% en PM esta ahora en -3.49..... yo creo que cerramos en verde o planos.....


----------



## qpvlde (4 Jun 2010)

Huele mal, muy mal.[/QUOTE]

y como crees que huele el guano...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

2 minutos para el dato... hagan juego señores, no va más! 8:

La gráfica en 1' que va a marcar (arriba o abajo), será de las que hacen afición... ) Alejen sus SL...

Saludos...


----------



## SrMarrón (4 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el San empieza a recuperar en Usa..... de -4% en PM esta ahora en -3.49..... yo creo que cerramos en verde o planos.....



eso espero, yo acabo de comprar bbva. Eso sí, si no remonta las vendo al precio que sea, no pienso quedármelas hasta el lunes...

Edito: Menuda ostia, me podría haber esperado 10 minutos al dato del empleo americano


----------



## DeCafeina (4 Jun 2010)

Ay madre......


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 2 minutos para el dato... hagan juego señores, no va más! 8:
> 
> La gráfica en 1' que va a marcar (arriba o abajo), será de las que hacen afición... ) Alejen sus SL...
> 
> Saludos...



100 puntos en un segundo, jajajaja )


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

el guano puede ser maravilloso

don antonio, que jrande eres


----------



## rafaxl (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> 2 minutos para el dato... hagan juego señores, no va más! 8:
> 
> La gráfica en 1' que va a marcar (arriba o abajo), será de las que hacen afición... ) Alejen sus SL...
> 
> Saludos...



Perdona pero que dato teniamos que esperar? he estado fuera toda la mañana y me he perdido la juerga!!


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2010)

Jamás había visto perder 100 puntos en menos de un segundo. 

Ha sido un espectáculo maravilloso.

Dios mío, está lleno de estrellas....


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Madre esto es increible, menudos castañazos.

y yo corto :XX:

Espero que Juanlu llevará stops no mentales ....

EDIT: Que alguien ponga unos violines JODER!!! Esto no tiene fin -4% Chulibex


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

el que fuera largo ya no existe


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

Espero que no le haya pillado a mucha gente larga... :ouch: o al menos con poco apalancamiento... si hay algún pillado, que rece en el 8818, o que se deje de tonterías y abra cortos... ::

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

Uff, yo ya me salí hace rato al primer aviso, tenía bastante claro que esto hoy no iba a traer nada bueno.

¿unos cortos?


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el que fuera largo ya no existe




Le estás dando la extrema unción a Migozoenunpozo?


----------



## DeCafeina (4 Jun 2010)

¿Y el dolar?. Si el dato de empleo ha sido malo como para que las bolsas caigan, ¿no debería haber bajado el dolar?. Por aquello de la economía, y tal. Sin embargo, se acrecienta su subida frente al euro. ¿?


----------



## aitor33 (4 Jun 2010)

*URGENTE: el ibex pierde 150 puntos y cae 3.65%*

El ibex se desploma desde las 14:28 horas ahora un 4.09%


----------



## xeonpj (4 Jun 2010)

y eso por que? ha pasado algo?


----------



## rafaxl (4 Jun 2010)

Dato malo de empleo en EEUU.


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2010)

Diríase que esto ha sido un "aviso a navegantes" para Zperro, aprovechando que está en estos momentos intentando contarles una milonga a los Bidelberg.

Ahora ya sabe a lo que se expone si sigue haciendo el giliprogre.


----------



## moboncio (4 Jun 2010)

por que esa urgencia, pasa algo raro o que?, hace falta abrir un post por esa chorrada?


----------



## manstein (4 Jun 2010)

madre mía la que está cayendo.....tremendos handles de 5 minutos en el sp500....si saltan más chispas hoy vemos capitulación bufffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Tocqueville (4 Jun 2010)

aitor33 dijo:


> El ibex se desploma desde las 14:28 horas ahora un 4.09%



-3,89	

Mientras que no baje de los 8.800...


----------



## rafaxl (4 Jun 2010)

14:37 DATOS DE EMPLEO EEUU 
Detalles e impacto en los mercados
El empleo no agrícola estadounidense se incrementó en 431.000, aunque prácticamente todos vinieron motivados por trabajos temporales del Censo americano. Excluyendo los 411.000 empleos gubernamentales quedan 20.000 empleos en mayo.

El consenso de analistas esperaba un incremento total de 513.000 aunque las últimas cifras apuntaban a los 550.000.

Las ganancias horarias se elevaron un 0,3% vs 0,1% esperado. Las horas semanales promedio trabajadas se elevaron a 34,2 desde 34,1 del mes anterior, en línea con lo esperado.

El dato es muy negativo para el mercado de acciones, ya que, a pesar de la cifra tan elevada, todo el incremento viene del sector público y temporal y queda bien por debajo de lo esperado en su conjunto.

De capitalbolsa.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¿Y el dolar?. Si el dato de empleo ha sido malo como para que las bolsas caigan, ¿no debería haber bajado el dolar?. Por aquello de la economía, y tal. Sin embargo, se acrecienta su subida frente al euro. ¿?



Dato malo...??? 431.000 :: Dirás peor del esperado...

*Paro de EEUU: 9,7% una décima mejor de lo esperado desde el 9,9% anterior
*

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¿Y el dolar?. Si el dato de empleo ha sido malo como para que las bolsas caigan, ¿no debería haber bajado el dolar?. Por aquello de la economía, y tal. Sin embargo, se acrecienta su subida frente al euro. ¿?



No, no, el dato de empleo ha salido bueno, no confundamos los términos


----------



## Abner (4 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Jamás había visto perder 100 puntos en menos de un segundo.
> 
> Ha sido un espectáculo maravilloso.
> 
> Dios mío, está lleno de estrellas....



JAJAA, señor Bowman, que está muerto y no se ha enterado :XX:

Vamos a morir todos 2 millones de veces


----------



## Taxidermista (4 Jun 2010)

Y eso hace caer el EUR en picado? No serán más bien las noticias de Hungría?


----------



## Sylar (4 Jun 2010)




----------



## Cœur de Lion (4 Jun 2010)

Ya era hora, tiene que llegar a 2xxx para que la crisis sea creible, que menos que por debajo del nivel de 2002


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2010)

Extraño a Zuloman con sus 9 contratos en largo...


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Dato malo de empleo en EEUU.




El dato ha sido bueno, sólo que peor de lo esparado.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Le estás dando la extrema unción a Migozoenunpozo?



Si hizo bien los deberes y fue con SL no tuvo que pasar nada. 

De todas formas me huele que esta tarde va a ser peponiana con remontada épica y... gol de Señor ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Jun 2010)

Esto sí son fusiones frías y no lo del FROB...


----------



## pollastre (4 Jun 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Extraño a Zuloman con sus 9 contratos en largo...



No me jodas que se quedó abierto con 9 minis largos?

Jodeeeerrrr.....


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si hizo bien los deberes y fue con SL no tuvo que pasar nada.
> 
> De todas formas me huele que esta tarde va a ser peponiana con remontada épica y... gol de Señor ::



Pues a ver si es verdad...
¿a quién hay que rezar?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

Por si alguien no ha visto la caida en gráfico...







El pull-back a la tendencia perdida y la caidita de +200 puntos...

Saludos...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Le estás dando la extrema unción a Migozoenunpozo?



No me han sacado, más bien me han escupido, fuera de BKT a 4,40 ahora vamos a ver que hace la mierda esta.

Seguimos vivos.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues a ver si es verdad...
> ¿a quién hay que rezar?



Que yo sepa los bingueros no tenemos patrón...


----------



## azkunaveteya (4 Jun 2010)

la deuda hungara son francos, que parece que cae un poco 


*esto.... que he ganado la porra del 4 de junio a 8xxx en el ibex!!!!!!!*


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

Ya hemos bajado, ahora es cuando toca subir... ¿o no? ienso:ienso:

Juanlu no dice nada...
EDITO: Me pongo larga en IBEX.


----------



## Nico (4 Jun 2010)

4,40 en Bankinter es el precio al que entré !!

Cuando vi la bajada fui como desesperado a anular la orden pero, en un segundo, entro TODO entre 4,43 a 4,35.

Fue como un agujero negro tragándose todas las órdenes !!



Quiero rezar para salir dignamente (por las dudas puse SL en torno a los 4,30)


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que yo sepa los bingueros no tenemos patrón...



San Pancracio me sirve, creo yo.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si se dijeran TODAS las operaciones que se hacen, y no solo las ganadoras, POCA gente que participa en el hilo, daría beneficios anuales...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Cerraría Juanlu sus largos...? ienso: Me dijo que sobre las 14:30h estaríamos en el 9500... :





pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya hemos bajado, ahora es cuando toca subir... ¿o no? ienso:ienso:
> 
> Juanlu no dice nada...
> EDITO: Me pongo larga en IBEX.





Acabo de llegar a casa y me encuentro con ésto... 


pero que cojones has hecho Mulder....



no pasa nada... sigo largo... pero como caigamos más... todas mis plusvas semanales serán historia... :´(



de hecho... ya casi lo son... 



Saludos :´(


----------



## Sylar (4 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> San Pancracio me sirve, creo yo.



San Judas Tadeo, patrón de las causas perdidas?


----------



## aitor33 (4 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya hemos bajado, ahora es cuando toca subir... ¿o no? ienso:ienso:
> 
> Juanlu no dice nada...
> EDITO: Me pongo larga en IBEX.



Pues los futuros S&P -2.01% O suben estos o no lo creo


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Por cierto...



buen momento para pillar unos largos...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> 
> 
> buen momento para pillar unos largos...



Nos vemos en los 4,70:::XX:


----------



## Sylar (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Por cierto...
> 
> 
> 
> buen momento para pillar unos largos...



Yo esperaría a que abrieran los yankees y les dejaría media horita para hacer como que se hostian antes de entrar.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Mi lección del dia al módico precio de 400 leuros es:

NUNCA DEJES OPERACIONES DE COMPRA CONDICIONADAS PROGRAMADAS.

Segunda lección:

RESPETA LOS SL QUE PUSISTE EN UN PRINCIPIO.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que yo sepa los bingueros no tenemos patrón...



¿como que no? San Apapusio bendito!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

El que quiera entrar largo en Ibex, que se espere a ver que hace en el 8818, si se pierden con filtro, cortos con SL por encima del 8818, si se aguantan con filtro, pues largos con SL por debajo del 8818...

Ahora mismo, es el punto clave, ahora mismo estamos un poco en tierra de nadie...

Saludos...

PD: Hablo para el medio plazo... días y eso... ::


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Mi lección del dia al módico precio de 400 leuros es:
> 
> NUNCA DEJES OPERACIONES DE COMPRA CONDICIONADAS PROGRAMADAS.
> 
> ...



400 leuros... yo llevo gastados bastantes más, y no he aprendido nada, porque sigo palmando como una campeona...

Por cierto, al que preguntaba si siempre ganamos, la respuesta es NO, CASI SIEMPRE PERDEMOS.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> 400 leuros... yo llevo gastados bastantes más, y no he aprendido nada, porque sigo palmando como una campeona...
> 
> Por cierto, al que preguntaba si siempre ganamos, la respuesta es NO, CASI SIEMPRE PERDEMOS.




Yo llevaba 4 dias seguidos de operaciones ganadoras, a tomar por culo la estadística semanal.

Me hacía ilusión conseguir una semana seguida ganando.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

Nico dijo:


> 4,40 en Bankinter es el precio al que entré !!
> 
> Cuando vi la bajada fui como desesperado a anular la orden pero, en un segundo, entro TODO entre 4,43 a 4,35.
> 
> ...



La del mes pasado, la que hizo caer el chiringo más de un 10% esa si no dejó rastros de los que se quedaron largos, se desintengraron


----------



## judas iskariote (4 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> 400 leuros... yo llevo gastados bastantes más, y no he aprendido nada, porque sigo palmando como una campeona...
> 
> Por cierto, al que preguntaba si siempre ganamos, la respuesta es NO, CASI SIEMPRE PERDEMOS.



Siendo un completo ignorante en materia bursatil, decidi probar a seguir los consejos que se dan en este hilo.

Me abri una cuenta aqui Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir y empece a "operar" hara cosa de unos 3 meses.

Resultado hasta el momento:


Partías con 5000.000 € y ahora tendrías 4943.095 € si cerrases en este instante todas tus operaciones.

:ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Siendo un completo ignorante en materia bursatil, decidi probar a seguir los consejos que se dan en este hilo.
> 
> Me abri una cuenta aqui Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir y empece a "operar" hara cosa de unos 3 meses.
> 
> ...



Pues no nos haces mucho caso.... ienso:

Corto en mini-ibex 8950...

Saludos...

PD: Jodó, vaya bajón ha metido después de escribirlo...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

El sp está tonteando mucho con los 1080. Tal vez arranque desde aquí.


----------



## Urederra (4 Jun 2010)

¿ Hacemos record de caida anual hoy?  ::


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues no nos haces mucho caso.... ienso:
> 
> Corto en mini-ibex 8950...
> 
> ...



¿os queréis estar quietos con los malditos cortos?


----------



## amarillo.slim_borrado (4 Jun 2010)

El patrón de los bingueros es: *San Cucufato*


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Asi me gusta ! LCASC tiralo "pa bajo" me tengo que ir en breve voy a cerrar mis cortitos 8:


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Dato malo...??? 431.000 :: Dirás peor del esperado...
> 
> *Paro de EEUU: 9,7% una décima mejor de lo esperado desde el 9,9% anterior
> *
> ...




Ayer mismo dieron cifras de 574.000, y se esperaban como poco entre 520.000 y 550.000.

Han sido 431.000, de los que hay que quitar los 411.000 temporales que el Census Bureau contrata para hacer el censo y despide 1 mes o dos más tarde.

Por eso es mal dato, LCASC.

Bueno, por eso, y porque el mismo Census Bureau ha dicho que ha contratado a 418.000 (no a 411.000) con lo que la cifra real quizá sea 13.000 empleos netos. Lo que en EEUU es muy poco (deberían estar creando unos 150.000 al mes sólo para no retroceder y mantenerse estables).


----------



## Sylar (4 Jun 2010)

Lo de SocGen es la venganza del Jeronimo? (No Jerónimo el indio ni el santo patrón de los bibliotecarios, sino el "rogue trader" de hace un par de años, que les dejase un par de cargas de profundidad...)


----------



## Sylar (4 Jun 2010)

visillófilas pepitófagas dijo:


> Ayer mismo dieron cifras de 574.000, y se esperaban como poco entre 520.000 y 550.000.



¿Quien las dió? Ah, los analistos de siempre. 500.000+ "porqueyolovalgo". Quizá querían juerga este viernes para animar el finde.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo llevaba 4 dias seguidos de operaciones ganadoras, a tomar por culo la estadística semanal.
> 
> Me hacía ilusión conseguir una semana seguida ganando.




Yo en la semana todavia gano, pero joder hoy... menuda hostia me acaban de meter... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## moboncio (4 Jun 2010)

todo tiene una explicacion.... esta tarde habla Zetapeta en Sitges ante el Klub....:8:. eso en la actualidad tiene mas importancia que una comparecencia de bernanke y trinchet juntos :XX:


----------



## judas iskariote (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues no nos haces mucho caso.... ienso:
> 
> Corto en mini-ibex 8950...
> 
> ...



Obviamente no paso 8 horas al dia delante de la pantalla como vuestras mercedes, y entiendo que muchas veces mi cuenta se habra reducido o habra dejado de engordar por ese motivo... pero suelo seguir exclusivamente los consejos que se dan en este hilo. 

Y como tal, he empezado a ver que hay gente que acierta a menudo, hay gente que acierta depende de si sopla viento sur, y muchos otros negados con la diosa fortuna (50% de posibilidad de acertar-Sube o Baja- y no clavan ni media).


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

Entro largo en SAN a 7,57....espero no sea otra vez mi Viernes 13 ::...que recien he podido dormir tranquilo sin pesadillas de que me desvalijan la cuenta ::


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Hoygan... el lunes después de las palabras de Zetaperro tocará subidón seguro... inocho:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

judas iskariote dijo:


> Obviamente no paso 8 horas al dia delante de la pantalla como vuestras mercedes, y entiendo que muchas veces mi cuenta se habra reducido o habra dejado de engordar por ese motivo... pero suelo seguir exclusivamente los consejos que se dan en este hilo.
> 
> Y como tal, he empezado a ver que hay gente que acierta a menudo, hay gente que acierta depende de si sopla viento sur, y muchos otros negados con la diosa fortuna (50% de posibilidad de acertar-Sube o Baja- y no clavan ni media).



Pues a eso me refería, en la misma página (elige la que quieras), hay gente que se pone larga y otra corta, hay gente que entra a minutos, otros a horas, otros a días, otros a semanas o incluso a años vista... Es imposible operar siguiendo este hilo... si acaso a algún forero ::

Saludos...

PD: Yo solo opero los días que no tengo otra cosa mejor que hacer, así que lo de las 8h, en mi caso no...
PD2: Lo que decía Pepitoria antes, parece que vamos a comenzar sobre los 1077-1080...


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Aquí no pasa nada... circulen... circulen... que ya he terminado de recoger mis dientes... ::



21 céntimos voy palmando en Bankinter... y aquí estoy... largo como un campeón... 


Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2010)

sigo largo y como me tengo que ir....... me quedaré largo el fin de semana....................... Pecata subeme un poco el SAN.
Que tengais suerte los que vais cortos.


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (4 Jun 2010)

Sylar dijo:


> ¿Quien las dió? Ah, los analistos de siempre. 500.000+ "porqueyolovalgo". Quizá querían juerga este viernes para animar el finde.



Qué tocapelotas estamos...

Los dio el propio Census:


> According to weekly payroll data provided by the Census Bureau, temporary hiring climbed to 574,000 during the survey week in May



Fuente: Eye-popping payroll report due Economic Outlook - MarketWatch


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

pecata, sigues larga en SAN?


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

vamossss parriba juanluí... )


Saludos )


----------



## percebo (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pues a eso me refería, en la misma página (elige la que quieras), hay gente que se pone larga y otra corta, hay gente que entra a minutos, otros a horas, otros a días, otros a semanas o incluso a años vista... Es imposible operar siguiendo este hilo... si acaso a algún forero ::
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Un saludo, que aunque no escribo casi, de vez en cuando si os leo, pero sobre lo que dices, no puedo estar mas de acuerdo, yo intento en la medida de lo posible no leer el foro, si acaso a toro pasado, porque al final te da la impresion de que hay que estar operando siempre y de ese modo es la mejor manera de acabar metiendo la pata tarde o temprano, el caso, por si a alguien le sirve, lo que llevo haciendo desde un tiempo es solo operar cuando creo que hay una buena oportunidad a la vista, dejo la orden de mañanita y si entra bien y si no tambien, y salvo que existna movimientos importantes no operar durante el día, si acaso al cierre, la verdad es que lo llevo haciendo desde hace un tiempo y me va bastante bien y con menos sobresaltos, jajajajajajajaja, aunque se echa de menos chafardear por aqui.

Un saludo.


----------



## eruique (4 Jun 2010)

que pena penita pena me nombro supergacela del foro
no hay mal que cien años dure


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Aquí venimos a ganar pastuki... al final lo que importa es el saldo semanal y mensual... 8:


yo hoy me quedaré abierto... tengo fe ciega en Zetaperro... 8:


----------



## percebo (4 Jun 2010)

eruique dijo:


> que pena penita pena me nombro supergacela del foro
> no hay mal que cien años dure



No vayas tan rapido que aqui tenemos muchos, muchos mas meritos acumulados para este titulo.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> pecata, sigues larga en SAN?



Si. Yo soy como Juanlu.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

Me están jodiendo vivo


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2010)

por cierto, la porra no era para decir cuando el Ibex perdería los 8000?????????


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Hasta los 4,70 que no me entere que vendes ni una.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por cierto, la porra no era para decir cuando el Ibex perdería los 8000?????????



Yo también pensaba eso...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

Tonuel ¿qué dice ahora Don Antonio?

¿Ha ido a recoger ya su owned?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Ni yo que me he levantado bajiste me esperaba algo así.

Veo dolorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Juanlui sell


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

EL DJI se va hundiendo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Un saludo, que aunque no escribo casi, de vez en cuando si os leo, pero sobre lo que dices, no puedo estar mas de acuerdo, yo intento en la medida de lo posible no leer el foro, si acaso a toro pasado, porque al final te da la impresion de que hay que estar operando siempre y de ese modo es la mejor manera de acabar metiendo la pata tarde o temprano, el caso, por si a alguien le sirve, lo que llevo haciendo desde un tiempo es solo operar cuando creo que hay una buena oportunidad a la vista, dejo la orden de mañanita y si entra bien y si no tambien, y salvo que existna movimientos importantes no operar durante el día, si acaso al cierre, la verdad es que lo llevo haciendo desde hace un tiempo y me va bastante bien y con menos sobresaltos, jajajajajajajaja, aunque se echa de menos chafardear por aqui.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hola Percebo...  Se os echa en falta a muchos, del año pasado, Speculo, BenditaLiquidez, festivaldelhumor, etc... este hilo es muchas veces más de guardería que de principal, pero nos lo pasamos bien riéndonos un poco de todo... 

En el resto, totalmente de acuerdo, operando SOLO cuando puedes y cuando debes, y con poco apalancamiento, esto se vive mucho más tranquilo, pero tranquilos, si no se aprende por las buenas, se acaba aprendiendo por las malas... :fiufiu:

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> EL DJI se va hundiendo.



No te lo había dicho antes, pero... ¡qué poco me gusta tu firma!


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Hasta los 4,70 que no me entere que vendes ni una.




Seguramente no lo haga hasta entonces... 8:





Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿qué dice ahora Don Antonio?
> 
> ¿Ha ido a recoger ya su owned?





don Antonio la ha clavado, ha dicho que estábamos en un rebote y que la tendencia seguia siendo bajista... el resto es de mi cosecha... 


Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

El lunes subidón... que quede escrito...


lo de hoy del ibex es una colleja para Zetaperro... 8:


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2010)

Tone me echabas de menos?

SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL​
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mJ0ed0Q7TRw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mJ0ed0Q7TRw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> Tone me echabas de menos?




No sabes cuanto... :ouch:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No te lo había dicho antes, pero... ¡qué poco me gusta tu firma!



Pues por esos ojos yo hago lo que haga falta.

Toma pagafantas.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

> don Antonio la ha clavado, ha dicho que estábamos en un rebote y que la tendencia seguia siendo bajista... el resto es de mi cosecha...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Tocate los huevos . 

Es algo así a "espero que haga buen tiempo, pero nadie dude que puede llover". Menudo gambitero.


----------



## DeepChu (4 Jun 2010)

Ale out con el 90% de perdidas de los beneficios de las ultimas dos semanas

Al menos no me he kedado en rojo pero madre de dios, a buena hora se me ocurrio entrar....

Puta Hungria (si es que so le cree alguien, que bien que les vino de excusa....)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

Pecata, te pega mucho este libro.

Trading Diario en el Mercado de Divisas - - MCapital Editorial


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

Como no podría ser de otra manera aquí estoy porque es en dónde tengo que estar.

Respecto a subidón del lunes pues.... dependerá del G20 y de Sitges, y de BP y de Gaza y de Corea, en fin, muchos codos en la mesa que pueden tropezar el tintero.


----------



## percebo (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Percebo...  Se os echa en falta a muchos, del año pasado, Speculo, BenditaLiquidez, festivaldelhumor, etc... este hilo es muchas veces más de guardería que de principal, pero nos lo pasamos bien riéndonos un poco de todo...
> 
> En el resto, totalmente de acuerdo, operando SOLO cuando puedes y cuando debes, y con poco apalancamiento, esto se vive mucho más tranquilo, pero tranquilos, si no se aprende por las buenas, se acaba aprendiendo por las malas... :fiufiu:
> 
> Saludos...



Sip, totalmente de acuerdo en todo, yo creo que el punto es darse cuenta de que con esto no te vas a hacer rico (con el trabajo menos este año -7% ole), asi que una vez asumido esto, como entretenimiento y intentando trincar un poquito de vez en cuando sin ser avaricioso...... es menos adictivo, pero se pasa bien. La verdad es que tambien se echan en falta al resto de los del año pasado, en mi caso el trabajo, la pitufa y otro que viene en camino me tienen ultimamente muy pillado, pero bueno de vez en cuando asomare la cabeza, y que leches hoy cerramos por encima de los 9000 fijo.

Un saludo a todos que veo que esta mas animado,..... como nos gusta la sangre.... ajajajajajaja, pero seguro que siguen jugando con nosotros.... hoy no llega al rio.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

Enhorabuena, percebo!!!


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pecata, te pega mucho este libro.
> 
> Trading Diario en el Mercado de Divisas - - MCapital Editorial



Me encantan estos libros de 40 euros para hacerte millonario en 20 días.


----------



## percebo (4 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Enhorabuena, percebo!!!



Entiendo que es por el que viene, gracias, pero no tengo muy claro si es para felicitarme................... noooooooooooooo, me lo paso canica con mi enana, otro mas esta bien............pero solo otro mas.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Juanlo SELL que mal lo estoy pasando por ti.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2010)

Por cierto...


¿Habeis visto al SAN y al BBVA...? 


al Zetatonto ya le están pitando las orejas...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

Estaba pensando en meterle un largo al BKT en 4,30 pero casi que paso.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Estaba pensando en meterle un largo al BKT en 4,30 pero casi que paso.



¡Has quitado la firma!
Ahora leeremos con mucha más atención (y sin arcadas) tus evoluciones bursátiles.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

Tranquila Pecata, ya he cerrado el corto de hoy... el otro lo mantengo, me voy a comer...

Os leo por la noche...

Felicidades Percebo! 

Saludos...


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Estaba pensando en meterle un largo al BKT en 4,30 pero casi que paso.



ponlo si quieres... pero no te va a entrar...







hoy los americanos terminan en verde... 8:


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

Terminarán en verde? esto es que ganan los Celtics?


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

*Wellcome to hell*


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Terminarán en verde? esto es que ganan los Celtics?



usted póngase corto... ahora es el momento...


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

Si tomamos esto como un gran lateral está claro que ahora vamos hacia arriba, en el Stoxx hemos hecho mínimo hoy justo en el mínimo de la semana y del mes.

Como lo volvamos a pasar el lunes va a ser bonito por lo rojillo, aunque sigo pensando que no nos vamos a ir muy lejos hacia abajo de todas formas.


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

guanas tardes, ya ando por aqui de nuevo. Parece que el euro/dollar ha hecho el rebotillo del gato muerto ... ienso: a ver si visitaremos los 8800


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> *Mundo hedge Fund *
> 
> 
> Las instituciones a cierre de ayer habían reducido fuertemente el saldo vendedor, aunque se sigue manteniendo. No hay cambio de tendencia.
> ...





a surfear chavales...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Has quitado la firma!
> Ahora leeremos con mucha más atención (y sin arcadas) tus evoluciones bursátiles.



Sólo eran unas disertaciones sobre mi alma.8:


----------



## The Cool Spot (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Por si alguien no ha visto la caida en gráfico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Diriase que el objetivo minimo de esa rotura seria, a ojo de buen cubero, hacia los 8650 a mediados de la semana que viene... ¿Coincide su valoracion con la mia?

PD: Y algunos todavia largos, con dos cojones!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ponlo si quieres... pero no te va a entrar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy nos vamos a ganar un puesto de honor en el OWNED WALL OF FAME:XX:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> PD: Y algunos todavia largos, con dos cojones!




y los que haga falta... 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Hoy nos vamos a ganar un puesto de honor en el OWNED WALL OF FAME:XX:



si, pero el saldo semanal es positivo... que nos quiten lo bailao...


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

hay que tener fe...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> si, pero el saldo semanal es positivo... que nos quiten lo bailao...




Si, pero no es lo mismo acabar la semana ganando 5 que ganando 3.

Tengo en muy alta estima mi tiempo libre y si me paso aqui un montón de horas pretendo que no sea por mera diversión.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

¿Que cojones habrán hecho ZPedo y sus macarras para liarla así?


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Tengo en muy alta estima mi tiempo libre y si me paso aqui un montón de horas pretendo que no sea por mera diversión.



pues yo me lo paso teta... y eso que hoy voy palmando como un campeón... ::


Saludos


----------



## eruique (4 Jun 2010)

hoy nadie aprovecha las gangas 

tengo muy malas sensaciones


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> pues yo me lo paso teta... y eso que hoy voy palmando como un campeón... ::
> 
> 
> Saludos



Pues yo ni le cuento


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> y los que haga falta... 8:





especulador financiero dijo:


> si, pero el saldo semanal es positivo... que nos quiten lo bailao...





especulador financiero dijo:


> hay que tener fe...



Cuando uno empieza a autojustificarse de esa forma es momento de darse cuenta de la equivocación y cerrar


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuando uno empieza a autojustificarse de esa forma es momento de darse cuenta de la equivocación y cerrar





espere a que suba un poco más... 


hasta el lunes aguanto... éso seguro... tengo fe en Bilderberg...


----------



## explorador (4 Jun 2010)

el lunes puede ser peor cuando se certifique el default de Hungria, suerte y buen fin de semana


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

explorador dijo:


> el lunes puede ser peor cuando se certifique el default de Hungria, suerte y buen fin de semana



pues póngase corto... 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Rumores de que China compra euros




rumore... rumore...


----------



## bonoce (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> rumore... rumore...



De dónde narices sacara las infos el Cárpatos para tener acceso al gassoping antes que nadie?
Nadie se lo pregunta?


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> Agencias de noticias de EEUU están confirmando que el banco central de China estaría comprando euros




pues manos mal...


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

Lo que es indudable es que los indices tienen una mala pinta que te cagas por la pata abajo.

Cuidadin con el fin de semana, puede ser imprevisible.

Si perdemos los 8800 puntos del chulibex, el arreon no para hasta por debajo de los 8000. Es una etapa mas del crash que estamos viendo.


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> rumore... rumore...




Se esperarán a comprarlos a 1.11 hay que comprar barato para vender caro :XX:


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

Para cuando quieren que les diga que veremos los 7 eleven?

Los seven eleven (7miles) en la última semana de junio? puede ser


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

ésto tiene muy mala pinta...



por eso estoy largo... ienso:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ésto tiene muy mala pinta...
> 
> 
> 
> por eso estoy largo... ienso:




Arrepientete de tus pecados y encomienda tu alma a Dios.:8:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Arrepientete de tus pecados y encomienda tu alma a Dios.:8:



ya lo hago... pero la verdad es que me da igual... estar fuera es de pobres... 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ya lo hago... pero la verdad es que me da igual... estar fuera es de pobres... 8:



Mira, pues ya tenemos los 4,30.

Estoy seguro al 80% de que el lunes subirá, pero no me apetece estar todo el finde nervioso y el lunes y martes tengo guardia.

Creo que llegado este punto haces bien en aguantar.


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ya lo hago... *pero la verdad es que me da igual... estar fuera es de pobres*... 8:



No se crea, esto va de saber sobrevivir cuando vienen mal dadas y el mercado es tan agresivo.

En las etapas de las tendencias alcistas y consolidadas, todos ganan.

La diferencia del buen trader es saber no perder esas ganancias en etapas como la actual.

Suerte


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

Pues parece que vamos a tener un fin de fiesta algo guanístico. Salten ahora que pueden.

Yo tampoco me voy a quedar dentro para el finde y creo que el lunes aun haremos un nuevo mínimo, pero es intuición más que otra cosa.


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

a ver a ver esos 8899, bonito número


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

ave maria purísima... 



vamos p'arriba Pepeeeeeee....


----------



## cemento (4 Jun 2010)

*Estoy hecho un torete...*

...al menos hasta dentro de diez minutos!

Vayan en primer lugar mis thanks a los animadores del hilo. Prefiero leeros en silencio mientras opero, pero lo sigo cuidadosamente. El placer es doble!

Solo rompo el silencio para decir, a riesgo de comerme unos cuantos pequeños owneds (los stop loss los llevo bien ceñiditos) me parece que hay más osos que toros que en estas dos últimas horas están regalando dinero a corto plazo (aparte de mí, que se lo regalo a mi broker, claro!). 

La sobreventa en acciones importantes es tan bestial que he salido de mi letargo cagando leches y me he puesto como un toro. Hasta he jugado largo a una constructora! Me da morbo vivir desde dentro el cobro del dividendo de FCC!

Y ahora... a seguir viendo como se me activan los stops..

Saludos y seguid largando...


----------



## Tacaño (4 Jun 2010)

La carrera bajista continúa y este verano continuará hasta niveles de Marzo 2009 o más. Los poderes y sus medios están creando el ambiente de histeria y miedo para propiciar dicha tendencia, consiguiendo así justificar todos los atropellos vía impuestos al pueblo que poco tiene que ver con esto (ahora crearán el drama Húngaro, después el Español, etc...hasta que ellos quieran, ¿a caso ayer estaban bien? por favor todo esto no es nuevo).

Cuando el segundo hudimiento de la "W" se dé será un buen momento para pillar un ETF IBEX con dividendos bi-anuales y esperar tranquilamente su subida los años que hagan falta.


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

Ya les dije que si querían ver el gráfico subiendo lo pusieran al revés, y si quieren ver a una mujer vieja con las tetas paraditas hay que ponerla a pasar el mocho

Así están las cosas


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

cemento dijo:


> ...al menos hasta dentro de diez minutos!
> 
> Vayan en primer lugar mis thanks a los animadores del hilo. Prefiero leeros en silencio mientras opero, pero lo sigo cuidadosamente. El placer es doble!
> 
> ...



Con la volatilidad actual, es muy probable que estes / vayas a palmar a saco.

Be careful


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, alguien de por aqui va mañana a la charla?


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por cierto, alguien de por aqui va mañana a la charla?




yo no puedo..., pero estaremos al tanto... ienso:


----------



## telefrancisco (4 Jun 2010)

Lo de los euros, no se si se habra comentado por aqui, pero ha roto el soporte y nos vamos a los 1.16 a la voz de ya...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder tienes un mp.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> yo no puedo..., pero estaremos al tanto... ienso:



Venga hombre, acerquese, si 300 kilimetrillos no son nada...:X


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que vamos a tener un fin de fiesta algo guanístico. Salten ahora que pueden.
> 
> Yo tampoco me voy a quedar dentro para el finde y creo que el lunes aun haremos un nuevo mínimo, pero es intuición más que otra cosa.




es la hora Mulder... el lunes los Bilderberg premiarán a Zapatero por su sumisión... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Venga hombre, acerquese, si 300 kilimetrillos no son nada...:X



Ahora mismo voy con muletas... por eso últimamente estoy tan activo...


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Los leoncios están comprando... venga chavales animarse... 



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> es la hora Mulder... el lunes los Bilderberg premiarán a Zapatero por su sumisión... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Roma nunca pagó traidores


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Cárpatos Hungria:Ya tenemos Grecia II, están admitiendo como Grecia que falsearon datos y que su situación es muy grave.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos Hungria:Ya tenemos Grecia II, están admitiendo como Grecia que falsearon datos y que su situación es muy grave.




Hungría admite que falseó datos económicos y que su situación es 'muy grave'


por qué te crees que nos la hemos pegado...


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

a mamarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr que llegó tío rico


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Roma nunca pagó traidores



En este caso sera diferente, pero ZParo todavia no caera.

Queda mucho daño por hacer todavia.


----------



## Urederra (4 Jun 2010)

*Trio de ases*

*santander* *-5,65 *

*sacyr vall* *-6,99 *

*bbva* *-7,15 *


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Hungría admite que falseó datos económicos y que su situación es 'muy grave'
> 
> 
> por qué te crees que nos la hemos pegado...



Disculpe, se la está pegando ustec solito, yo he sacado buenas plusvis primero POP y despues CRI 8:


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Ahora mismo voy con muletas... por eso últimamente estoy tan activo...



¿a ud. también le untaron de vaselina en el Bilderberg?


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Disculpe, se la está pegando ustec solito, yo he sacado buenas plusvis primero POP y despues CRI 8:




¿y en la semana cuánto llevas...? :fiufiu:



Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿a ud. también le untaron de vaselina en el Bilderberg?




el lunes hablamos... yo estoy dentro con dos cojones...



y usted fuera... cagadete de miedo...



Saludos 8:


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿y en la semana cuánto llevas...? :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Mi otra jugada fue dar cera a BKT ayer, mi unica palmada fueron 1.5 cents en POP + comisiones ayer


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> el lunes hablamos... yo estoy dentro con dos cojones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De valientes esta lleno el cementerio de San Mercados.

*!!! Es la supervivencia !!!*

Espero que se cure rapido de su lesion


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Hasta que no aparezca aleph por aquí estoy la mar de tranquilo... 8:


esta noche dormiré a pierna suelta...


----------



## Jucari (4 Jun 2010)

Euro dolar...

1.2019 record desde 2006?


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> De valientes esta lleno el cementerio de San Mercados.
> 
> *!!! Es la supervivencia !!!*
> 
> Espero que se cure rapido de su lesion



Yo no, al enemigo alcista ni agua


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Yo no, al enemigo alcista ni agua




no se equivoque...

yo no soy alcista... soy un especulador... 8:


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Yo no, al enemigo alcista ni agua



Se ha ganado un thanks.

Asi es alerta como una hiena y la comida (plusvis) vienen de las migajas de los leones.

No hay mas secreto que ese.


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Parece que los chinos se han equivocado de botón :XX: :XX:


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

Financiero MESSSSSMOOOOO

Sin acritud, eres tu o yo


----------



## kemao2 (4 Jun 2010)

Urederra dijo:


> *Trio de ases*
> 
> *santander* *-5,65 *
> 
> ...





EL BLue está cogiendo un color un poco mas feo y lo veo mas bien morado :rolleye: 

Cae incluso mas que Sacyr que es el peor chicharro del ibex, que ya es decir, y lleva un bonito desplome anual. Menos liga adelante,anuncios blue, y que hagan mas recompra de acciones que su cotización da pena verla.


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Ahora el castañazo final, Tonuel haga el favor de certificar 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Aunque vaya palmando...



sólo con ver el careto del Zetaperro en el Bilderberg vale minolles...


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> no se equivoque...
> 
> yo no soy alcista... soy un especulador... 8:



Un especulador profesional reconoce su error y sale por patas. Crealo.


----------



## tplink888 (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Hasta que no aparezca aleph por aquí estoy la mar de tranquilo... 8:
> 
> 
> esta noche dormiré a pierna suelta...



Aleph ya dijo que el solo avisaba 1 vez :XX:


----------



## RNSX (4 Jun 2010)

La ludopatia me ha podido, largo en bbva, y eso que estoy completamente de acuerdo en que los largos ni con un palo


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Un especulador profesional reconoce su error y sale por patas. Crealo.





si estuviera fuera... antes del cierre hubiera entrado...


largo... 8:


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> La ludopatia me ha podido, largo en bbva, y eso que estoy completamente de acuerdo en que los largos ni con un palo



Que ganas de jugar con fuego.

Hay bolsa todos los dias y los trenes pasan de forma continua.

Suerte


----------



## Taxidermista (4 Jun 2010)

Jucari dijo:


> Euro dolar...
> 
> 1.2019 record desde 2006?



Ha bajado a 1,2001 y es el mínimo desde 29 de marzo de 2006 si no me equivoco.


----------



## xavigomis (4 Jun 2010)

Largo, largo, LARGUISIMO.

Menudos precios oyGa, póngame 2.


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Cortos cerrados 8: me voy a comprar oro 

Tonuel por misericordia, certifique


----------



## chollero (4 Jun 2010)

Iniciado por Cárpatos :

Agencias de noticias de EEUU están confirmando que el banco central de China estaría comprando euros

que cervatillos incautos, ustedes sigan haciendo caso de las agencias de noticias


----------



## carloszorro (4 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Un especulador profesional reconoce su error y sale por patas. Crealo.



Pero mira que llevas dias avisando y no hay manera con la mentalidad casisiemprealcista.


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cortos cerrados 8: me voy a comprar oro
> 
> Tonuel por misericordia, certifique




tonuel creo que está escalando el himalaya... 8:


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> tonuel creo que está escalando el himalaya... 8:



Juanlu, hable con él, a usted seguro que le hace caso


----------



## Asturiano (4 Jun 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Ha bajado a 1,2001 y es el mínimo desde 29 de marzo de 2006 si no me equivoco.



EURUSD a 1.19 :rolleye:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Asturiano dijo:


> EURUSD a 1.19 :rolleye:



yo lo veo a 1,2000... 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Buena robasta en bankinter... :Baile:


el que se haya quedado corto para el finde que rece todo lo que sepa... )


Saludos )


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

Señore@s...por favor despejen la zona, retirense que la fiesta se acabo por hoy...debemos limpiar la sangre del paquet, dientes y mechones de pelos.

Si busca a algun larguista desaparecido avise en porteria.


----------



## cemento (4 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Con la volatilidad actual, es muy probable que estes / vayas a palmar a saco.
> 
> Be careful



Gracias por el consejo!
Tienes razón, palmo... pero también gano! A todo lo llamamos SL pero para la volatilidad extrema también existe eso de los stop earnings, que es menos romántico pero que disciplina un huevo. 
El viejo dicho de "Corta las pérdidas, deja correr las ganacias" es muy guay pero si la tendencia cambia en minutos, te puede joder igualmente. 
Lo importante ahora es lo de "tacita a tacita...", salvo cuando le echas un par, como yo a FCC para cobrar el dividendo el lunes. Imagináis FCC bajo mínimos de marzo'09? Qué sería la vida sin alguna emoción?


----------



## Asturiano (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> yo lo veo a 1,2000... 8:



Divisas

volvería a recuperarlos pero ya vamos coqueteando con el 1.19


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

cemento dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo!
> Tienes razón, palmo... pero también gano! A todo lo llamamos SL pero para *la volatilidad extrema* también existe eso de los stop earnings, que es menos romántico pero que disciplina un huevo.
> El viejo dicho de "Corta las pérdidas, deja correr las ganacias" es muy guay pero si la tendencia cambia en minutos, te puede joder igualmente.
> Lo importante ahora es lo de "tacita a tacita...", salvo cuando le echas un par, como yo a FCC para cobrar el dividendo el lunes. Imagináis FCC bajo mínimos de marzo'09? Qué sería la vida sin alguna emoción?



Es ese escenario, que sean otros los que se despedacen. Precisamente aquellos profesionales que tienen la obligacion de estar dentro siempre.


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario negativo.

- Se han pasado todo dia vendiendo hasta casi el fin de sesión.
- Han acabado con una pocas compras.
- En subasta han comprado.

Hoy si que hemos tenido una actividad bastante normal pero ha sido sobre todo bajista, la estrategia ahora parece que es comprar durante la semana y vender el viernes a todo trapo, sin piedad y sin hacer prisioneros.

Los lunes suelen ser alcistas y tal vez por eso se han quedado comprados para este fin de semana.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Jun 2010)

la emoción es estar largo en SAN, IBLA y Urbas, todo el fin de semana...............


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la emoción es estar largo en SAN, IBLA y Urbas, todo el fin de semana...............



SAN::::::::

Fin de semana con la adrenalina a full ::::


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> - Se han pasado todo dia vendiendo hasta casi el fin de sesión.
> - Han acabado con una pocas compras.
> ...





yatelodeciayo...







métete al cierre... que luego no podrás...


----------



## atman (4 Jun 2010)

telefrancisco dijo:


> Lo de los euros, no se si se habra comentado por aqui, pero ha roto el soporte y nos vamos a los 1.16 a la voz de ya...



...pues a ver si es cierto... :fiufiu:


----------



## especulador financiero (4 Jun 2010)

atman dijo:


> ...pues a ver si es cierto... :fiufiu:




ya... )


Saludos )


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

Todos los valores que sigo están en soportes claves.

Como bajen los índices un 1% más se van a la mêrde.


----------



## Asturiano (4 Jun 2010)

Otra vez el € por debajo de 1.20


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

En esto momentos 1,1985


----------



## manstein (4 Jun 2010)

el ppt está a punto de entrar en modo desesperación...pero están haciendo todo lo posible...hay que reconocerlo


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo en unos meses lo veo aquí...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2838263-post5255.html
> 
> Saludos Carvil!




Un poco más abajo 1.10-11 


Salu2


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

manstein dijo:


> el ppt está a punto de entrar en modo desesperación...pero están haciendo todo lo posible...hay que reconocerlo



Que es el ppt?:


----------



## manstein (4 Jun 2010)

Plunge Protection Team...mito o realidad?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

Estrella de la noche en días.... Junto con la MM200 haciendo de techo...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

manstein dijo:


> Plunge Protection Team...mito o realidad?



Realidad realidad...:fiufiu:


----------



## Vokiabierto (4 Jun 2010)

> PPT= Plunge Protection Team. Un equipo dirigido desde la propia FED, con participación de los grandes bancos, que se encarga de que las cosas no se pongan realmente feas, comprando futuros en los momentos clave con la suficiente fuerza para darle la vuelta. Y de paso que sostienen los mercados, ganan un dineral con los futuros que han comprado en mínimos...
> 
> El dinero para estas compras procede de cuentas que la propia FED tiene en paraísos fiscales, desde las que opera anónimamente... pero hay veces en que sus movimientos son muuuy visibles, por mucho que se esconda. En 2003 estuvieron muy activos, cuando la tendencia alcista no se había consolidado todavía, pero ahora hace tiempo que no se les ve... no había motivo, claro!!



PPT= Plunge Protection Team. Un equipo dirigido desde la propia FED, con


----------



## manstein (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Realidad realidad...:fiufiu:



Me think so 

Pero de pronto cierro cortos now que ya está bueno....aunque como se hunda el mercado me voy a cagar en la puta ::

EStán raros los mercados yankis...bajando pero con volatilidad con tendencia a la baja...raro raro


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> PPT= Plunge Protection Team. Un equipo dirigido desde la propia FED, con



Yo al tio este le tenía en alta estima, pero después de ver el comentario completo... se me ha caido un mito.

A la que voy...



> PT= Plunge Protection Team. Un equipo dirigido desde la propia FED, con participación de los grandes bancos, que se encarga de que las cosas no se pongan realmente feas, comprando futuros en los momentos clave con la suficiente fuerza para darle la vuelta. Y de paso que sostienen los mercados, ganan un dineral con los futuros que han comprado en mínimos...
> 
> El dinero para estas compras procede de cuentas que la propia FED tiene en paraísos fiscales, desde las que opera anónimamente... pero hay veces en que sus movimientos son muuuy visibles, por mucho que se esconda. En 2003 estuvieron muy activos, cuando la tendencia alcista no se había consolidado todavía, pero ahora hace tiempo que no se les ve... no había motivo, claro!!
> 
> P*or cierto, para lo del sentimiento de bloggers, cambiame lo dicho: retiro mi Bajista fuerte y me paso a alcista moderado. Acaban de dar los datos que faltaban, han salido bastante malos... y aun así, con este ambiente, las caídas son moderadas!! Eso confirma que lo peor ha pasado.*



A principios de Marzo de 2007...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Jun 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Diriase que el objetivo minimo de esa rotura seria, a ojo de buen cubero, hacia los 8650 a mediados de la semana que viene... ¿Coincide su valoracion con la mia?
> 
> PD: Y algunos todavia largos, con dos cojones!



Yo me he quedado corto... creo que seguiremos bajando... la clave está en los 8818, ahí decidiré cerrarlos o aumentarlos... El objetivo de la figura es difícil, ahora mismo entre triángulos rotos, cuñas rotas y HCH, tenemos unos objetivos "complicados"... :fiufiu:



carvil dijo:


> Un poco más abajo 1.10-11
> 
> Salu2



Tiquismiquis... :cook:

Por cierto, para los amantes de los cortos en CRI, han cerrado en 3.30, su MM200 en diario... punto clave ahora mismo...


----------



## carvil (4 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo me he quedado corto... creo que seguiremos bajando... la clave está en los 8818, ahí decidiré cerrarlos o aumentarlos... El objetivo de la figura es difícil, ahora mismo entre triángulos rotos, cuñas rotas y HCH, tenemos unos objetivos "complicados"... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ese target es también para 2011 :8: 


Salu2


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2010)

*Unos largos?*

D. Antonio tenía razón

IMPOSICIÓN A PLAZO FIJO​
:XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

yo creo que nos vamos para los 1090


----------



## manstein (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Yo al tio este le tenía en alta estima, pero después de ver el comentario completo... se me ha caido un mito.
> 
> A la que voy...
> 
> ...



Bueno, a marzo del 2007 los mercados siguieron alcistas hasta el verano....habría que ver lo que decía por el verano el tipo este...

Es dependiendo del horizonte temporal de trading que tenga este hombre..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

manstein dijo:


> Bueno, a marzo del 2007 los mercados siguieron alcistas hasta el verano....habría que ver lo que decía por el verano el tipo este...
> 
> Es dependiendo del horizonte temporal de trading que tenga este hombre..



Nah... a mi lo que me ha matao ha sido eso de " lo peor ha pasado ya..." 


Justo después bajaba la bolsa un 5%...


----------



## Diegales (4 Jun 2010)

volvemos a tontear con los 10000 en el DJ


----------



## manstein (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Nah... a mi lo que me ha matao ha sido eso de " lo peor ha pasado ya..."
> 
> 
> Justo después bajaba la bolsa un 5%...



ok, cierto que marzo hasta mediados fue bastante malo

De todos modos la caída mayor creo que fue a finales de febrero en ese swing bajista que fue cuando empezaron a verse las orejas al lobo..

Tampoco sé quien es el hombre este del que hablas.

saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

manstein dijo:


> ok, cierto que marzo hasta mediados fue bastante malo
> 
> De todos modos la caída mayor creo que fue a finales de febrero en ese swing bajista que fue cuando empezaron a verse las orejas al lobo..
> 
> ...



La cita que está colgada algo más arriba es de Fernan2, uno de los blogueros de rankia, y que me parece(-ía) uno de los más interesantes.

Lo que pasa es que la última frase de lo peor ha pasado ya... pues deja bastante que desear....

También es conocido por lo la famosa recomendación de ING GROEP 2 semanas antes de que se desplomara a 7€.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

manstein dijo:


> ok, cierto que marzo hasta mediados fue bastante malo
> 
> De todos modos la caída mayor creo que fue a finales de febrero en ese swing bajista que fue cuando empezaron a verse las orejas al lobo..
> 
> ...



Manstein, he descubiero que no sólo las recomendaba entonces...

Y cito:



> Castigo excesivo a los bancos
> Dicen que nadie da duros a cuatro pesetas, y también dicen que los mercados son eficientes... ja!! Los mercados son, en ocasiones, terriblemente ineficientes, y los inversores largoplacistas tenemos la obligación de aprovechar esas grandes ineficiencias, cuando llegan... *como ahora es el caso de ING (entre otros bancos).*
> 
> Precisamente ese fue uno de los temas que más comenté con Enrique Gallego en las Bodegas Yllera durante la visita que organizó Rankia. Enrique y yo coindimos en que el tema de las subprime había generado mucho miedo y un castigo excesivo al sector bancario, metiendo en el mismo saco a justos y pecadores. Y aunque aún puede caer algún susto, con vistas al largo plazo es un sector a ir sobreponderando claramente en cartera, por una doble razón: Porque está claramente por debajo de su valor razonable, y porque además otros sectores se están poniendo cada vez más caros; caso de Telefónica, por ejemplo, y de las vacas lecheras en general, entre las que aclaro que no se deben incluir los bancos porque sus ingresos no son recurrentes y predecibles, sino variables y hasta muy variables, según entidades.
> ...



ING Groep: Duros a cuatro pesetas

En fin. A día de 11/11/2007.

Yo creo que lo que nos tiene que enseñar esto es que nunca se debe perder el respeto a los mercados... y que una cosa que se considere como compra segura, hay que replantearse, ya que siempre hay un escalón más allá.

Yo creo que el problema fundamental que tienen muchos bolseros con los bancos es que no conocen ( como conoces tú) de dónde vienen los beneficios de los bancos, ni la teoría del ciclo, ni la teoría del capital... 

Lo dicho, se me ha caido un mito.

*-75% de plusvalías.
*

Y yo, también he recomendado ciertos valores que ahora valen bastante menos de cuando yo hablaba de ellos ( y sigo hablando), GAS.MC, NHH.MC, (ninguno con activos volátiles), etc etc etc..., que aqui nadie es adivino, *y yo, el primero* pero recomendar bancos a inicios de 2008, eso si que no tiene precio.

PD: Genial tu firma.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> venia escuchando a don Antonio en el coche y ha dicho que toca rebote...
> 
> 
> pillen el valor que quieran y disparen... 8:



Don Antonio se las sabe todas... ¿Qué valor pillastes?


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (4 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> no se emocione demasiado... *el rebote sólo durará unos dias...* 8:



Si, unos días...

Me parece que hubo "cisne negro" (bueno para todos no, seguro que algunos sabían lo de Hungría) Esto para la mayoría es simplemente un casino.


----------



## Kujire (4 Jun 2010)

Tienen suerte los pepones... nos están frenando ... 



> ************Breaking News: NYSE*********
> 
> NYSE está retrasando la cotización de aquellas cotizaciones que caen más de un 10%, se suponía que lo iban a hacer ….. el 7 de Junio (les suena la fecha ::???)… pero han empezado hoy
> 
> *************************************



... y yo creía que eran uds. comprando : ...pero ahora veo que están en la playa :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

y espera que no suelten la mano de dios....el mundial ya está cerca


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

LCASC los tiene cuadrados  he tenido la tentación de quedarme corto en CRI, pero no he tenido gónadas, tal y como está la cosa se sacan un as de la manga y cortos a la parrila. Iba fuerte así que he preferido recojer plusvis y el lunes Dios dirá.

Saludos y ánimos a los larguistas :: no siempre se gana .... como bien recomiendan los foreros veteranos hay que ir con mucho cuidado estos días y no aguantar posis contra corriente a no ser que se vaya corto y poco apalancado. Estos días son buenos para conocerse uno mismo y cojer disciplina


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

Joder, el tio este es un maquina... no me jodas...


ING Direct: ¿Peligro de quiebra de ING Direct por la crisis subprime? Va a ser que no...



> *Pero veo tan tremendamente improbable una quiebra de ING Direct, que hoy he comprado acciones de ING a 14.40... un chollo!! *Y fijaos que las acciones tienen un riesgo infinitamente mayor que los depósitos: si hay nacionalización o fusión para evitar la quiebra de ING, al depositario le da igual, mientras que el accionista lo pierde todo. Y si hubiera una verdadera quiebra de ING, por supuesto el accionista lo pierde todo, pero el depositario tiene tanto la garantía del FGD holandés como el patrimonio de ING. Así que, si me parece que está buena para comprar acciones, fijaos lo que pienso del riesgo de tener el dinero depositado en ING Direct...



En sept de 2008.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (4 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> LCASC los tiene cuadrados  he tenido la tentación de quedarme corto en CRI, pero no he tenido gónadas, tal y como está la cosa se sacan un as de la manga y cortos a la parrila. Iba fuerte así que he preferido recojer plusvis y el lunes Dios dirá.
> 
> Saludos y ánimos a los larguistas :: no siempre se gana .... como bien recomiendan los foreros veteranos hay que ir con mucho cuidado estos días y no aguantar posis contra corriente a no ser que se vaya corto y poco apalancado. Estos días son buenos para conocerse uno mismo y cojer disciplina



Debi macho, hablas como un entreandor de fútbol. ::


----------



## debianita (4 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Debi macho, hablas como un entreandor de fútbol. ::




Me has :: los entrenadores de furgol son lo peor :´( Quiera dar animitos a los compis e intentar sacar algo positivo de momento... está visto que lo mio no son los discursitos 

Buen finde


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Jun 2010)

En Cáritas ya no me dan de cenar, me han dicho que no se puede más de cuatro días por semana.

Voy a ver que encuentro en el contenedor junto al LIDL... (igual a zuloman, porque está desaparecido hace días...)


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

Los mercados te quitan lo que te dan y nunca a la inversa.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En Cáritas ya no me dan de cenar, me han dicho que no se puede más de cuatro días por semana.
> 
> Voy a ver que encuentro en el contenedor junto al LIDL... (igual a zuloman, porque está desaparecido hace días...)



¿seguías larga?


----------



## Lladó (4 Jun 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> volvemos a tontear con los 10000 en el DJ



Cae en barrena. Ahora mismo:

9,917.84 -337.44 -3.29%


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Si, unos días...
> 
> Me parece que hubo "cisne negro" (bueno para todos no, seguro que algunos sabían lo de Hungría) Esto para la mayoría es simplemente un casino.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2848324-post5841.html


----------



## Wbuffete (4 Jun 2010)

Desde el curro
Esperando con ansia viva los certificados.
¿Aún existe el euro?
S2


----------



## Chupacabra (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder, ¿esperas rebotón y que el SAN llegue a los 8.70 que dijiste?

Un saludo.


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Desde el curro
> Esperando con ansia viva los certificados.
> ¿Aún existe el euro?
> S2



siip, por ello sigue España con vida )))


edito: habra que decir que nuevamente estaremos alineados con los alemanes...la tercera es la vencida??


----------



## Mulder (4 Jun 2010)

Chupacabra dijo:


> Mulder, ¿esperas rebotón y que el SAN llegue a los 8.70 que dijiste?
> 
> Un saludo.



Puede que si, pero este lunes habrá que esperar a que haga un nuevo mínimo. De todas formas ahora no tengo el gráfico delante y no puedo decirlo con seguridad, aunque espero una reacción.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Puede que si, pero este lunes habrá que esperar a que haga un nuevo mínimo. De todas formas ahora no tengo el gráfico delante y no puedo decirlo con seguridad, aunque espero una reacción.



si perdemos los 8800 con claridad uno que se tira por la borda... )


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Puede que si, pero este lunes habrá que esperar a que haga un nuevo mínimo. De todas formas ahora no tengo el gráfico delante y no puedo decirlo con seguridad, aunque espero una reacción.



MINIMO???? ::::::

a cuanto..vamos dime hasta donde debo de soportar el dolor?? ::::

Edito: Freddy Krueger para mi tiene nuevo nombre SANTANDER


----------



## Chupacabra (4 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Puede que si, pero este lunes habrá que esperar a que haga un nuevo mínimo. De todas formas ahora no tengo el gráfico delante y no puedo decirlo con seguridad, aunque espero una reacción.



Gracias.

Estoy intrigado por si se cumplirá la predicción de Citigroup de S&P500 a 300 puntos o seguirá que ni baja ni sube.


----------



## aksarben (4 Jun 2010)

Hythiam Inc.: OTC:HYTM quotes & news - Google Finance

Y DP perdiéndoselo...


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

si no entra en accion la mano de dios..me como una mas grande que la del "Negrito Valerio" y la verdad que eso duele....dadas mis escasas reservas eurianas


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> si no entra en accion la mano de dios..me como una mas grande que la del "Negrito Valerio" y la verdad que eso duele....dadas mis escasas reservas eurianas



No te preocupes, aunque cara si se aprende la leccion, merece la pena.


----------



## carloszorro (4 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Los mercados te quitan lo que te dan y nunca a la inversa.



Joder bertok, hoy estás inspirado con tus avatares :XX:


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2010)

El ibex está en soporte... menuda mierda... :ouch:



Mulder... si el ibex rompe el soporte... ¿le meto con todo lo gordo a la primera que pase...? ienso:



¿cómo lo ves...? 8:


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> No te preocupes, aunque cara si se aprende la leccion, merece la pena.



yaaa...crei haber aprendido y me encuentro con que estoy aprendiendo a vocalizar la "p" - de perdidas...:´(.....y la cuenta suma y sigue....empezare a pensar que el rojo es mi color...:´(


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2010)

Se va al guano :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Jun 2010)

se va a atrever a bajar mas ke el chulibex ::


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2010)

Bueno, voy a buscar los certificados y las imperiales... lo primero es lo primero... 


ahora vuelvo...


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Joder bertok, hoy estás inspirado con tus avatares :XX:



Son las plusvas del EUR/JPY las que me tienen especialmente expresivo 

Con el avatar queria compartir con el foro la experiencia ZPeriana de este fin de semana. Logicamente es el de la cara de lelo buscando la monetida.

El lunes volvere con el *No Job, No Food and No Clothes*.


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno, voy a buscar los certificados y las imperiales... lo primero es lo primero...
> 
> 
> ahora vuelvo...



El hilo no seria lo mismo sin esos momentos que usted nos da :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Hoy la mano de Dios parece que está rezando y no aparece....



En el último minuto parece que asome algo...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Jun 2010)

ni recorte ni nada 

guano a manos llenas


----------



## Diegales (4 Jun 2010)

Se acabo lo que se daba: 300 puntitos de nada. Un 3% para abajo.


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2010)

Sacyr -7,75%
BBVA -6,84%
Santander -5,78%
Bankinter -5,27%
Mapfre -5,20%
Banesto -5,11%






Saludos )


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

Tonuel, saque a pasear al colega con el que queda en estas ocasiones.

!!! Lo quiero ver bien jrande !!!

EDITO: joder hemos posteado al mismo tiempo oopppss


----------



## tonuel (4 Jun 2010)

Bueno chavales...


me voy a ver que nos cuenta zetaperro... )


les mantendré informados...


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Bueno chavales...
> 
> 
> me voy a ver que nos cuenta zetaperro... )
> ...



Dele recuerdos del foro.

Si le encuentra un poco doblao, no se preocupe porque se termina curando.


----------



## Condor (4 Jun 2010)

Vamos a ver, vamos a ver: euro lejos de los 1.20; DJ baja más de 3%; el texas se deja 4%; Hungría no tiene pan duro y en España no hay pan duro, ni blando tampoco.

Y la semana que viene rebote..... hum, mjjk, muju, mujuajajujajajajajaja, Mujujajajajajajajajajjajajjajaj


----------



## kokaine (4 Jun 2010)

Vengo de la playa y me encuentro esto jejej.

Los huevos no esta en meter cortos sino en quedarse largo.

Me parece que puede ser que todas las estimaciones de guano post-vacacional se van a adelantar, y el mundial de fútbol puede ser un GRAN momento para hacer daño.

A mi me da que el IBEX durante el mundial va a ver a perder los 8000, básicamente porque casi todos los valores del ibex estan muy cerca de los mínimos de marzo del 2009 y sin embargo el ibex anda lejos por tres razones: SAN, BBVA y TEF.

Cuando estos tres se equiparen al resto de valores, que lo haran, me parece que veremos nuevos mínimos y aunque todos pensábamos que seria para el otoño quizás nos estemos acercando ya al momento.

Mulder a tus variables "externas" tipo dia del mes, fase lunar, etc, deberías añadir Mundial de Futbol.

¿Alguien ha curioseado otros años de mundial que hizo la bolsa?


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Vengo de la playa y me encuentro esto jejej.
> 
> Los huevos no esta en meter cortos sino en quedarse largo.
> 
> ...



SAN anda muy pero muy lejos de los minimos de Marzo 09...se anoto un 3,9x como cotizacion minima


Edito: habra que ver sus resultados del 2T10 en Brasil que pesan mucho!!!


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

habra algun gobierno haciendo calculos para el GGOOE?

(Germany Gots Out Of Euro)


----------



## evidente (4 Jun 2010)

pecata...dime que esperas el lunes la resurreccion de SAN!


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

Sera la resureccion del SANoso, ¿no?


----------



## carloszorro (4 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Sera la resureccion del SANoso, ¿no?



Quieeeeetoooooo tooroooo!!!!::


----------



## bertok (4 Jun 2010)

El toro actual esta bastante esqueletico.

No son sus mejores dias


----------



## Antiparras (4 Jun 2010)

dia aciago, el ibex se va patasabajo, el euro pierde los 1,20$, vengo de una reunión aburridísima en sitges donde han dado fatal de comer, y para colmo me suben 25 centimos el paquete de marlboro...y encima mi camello con el movil apagado o fuera de cobertura 

me voy a veteranos un rato por que esto es insufrible


----------



## DeCafeina (5 Jun 2010)

Vengo de por ahí y me encuentro todo patas arriba. Madre del amor hermoso. ¿Qué les han hecho a ustedes los mercados para tratarlos así?. Pobriños...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> pecata...dime que esperas el lunes la resurreccion de SAN!



El lunes SAN +10%
:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Gotterdamerung (5 Jun 2010)

¿Hola muchachos, todavía jugando a la chatroulette bursatil?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El toro actual esta bastante esqueletico.
> 
> No son sus mejores dias



Debe ser catalan ......desde la prohibicion los ganaderos no les echan de comer 


Tras 3 dias en el mar vuelvo a aprovisionarme y aprovecho la ocasion para saludar .................. de paso aqui tenbeis comidilla......me he puesto largo para el Lunes con dos cojones a lo Tonuel, mejor dicho a lo especulador financiero 

Sobre vivi al guano con 3 minis largos abiertos abriendo otros 3 en minimos un par de veces y pillando las correciones, de forma que las perdidas de los minis largos eran parcialmente compensadas por los otros,, creo que ya me toca pillar la cosecha de mi capacidad testicular el Lunes ¿no? ::

Pofr ciewrto, existe vida mas alla del hilo y del casino  no me lo estoy pasando nada mal fondeado en mi isla paradisiaca :


----------



## debianita (5 Jun 2010)

Hombre Zulo, pensaba que te habias quitado del vicio. Me alegra verle por aqui, aunque me parece que el lunes van a dar cera de la buena a los larguistas, almenos en preapertura .....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hombre Zulo, pensaba que te habias quitado del vicio. Me alegra verle por aqui, aunque me parece que el lunes van a dar cera de la buena a los larguistas, almenos en preapertura .....



¿quitarme del vicio ? no, solo se trata de una desintoxicacion 

Me da igual la preapertura, estare en el barco y no la vere, ya sabes ojos que no ven corazon que no siente 

Lo importante sera cuando regrese a puerto y vea mi cuenta, si estoy arruinado o si tengo plusvis , en el fondo ganar o perder da igual, ,o importante es participar inocho:

3 dias sin ver telediarios ni leer la prensa ( excepto el Faro de Vigo que lo traen a las islas ) es una experiencia MUY gratificante ,


----------



## Taxidermista (5 Jun 2010)

Toma prensa:
*
BRUSELAS DICE QUE EL PAÍS SE ESTÁ RECUPERANDO

Hungría dice ahora que las declaraciones sobre su quiebra son 'exageradas'*

Un día después de que un portavoz del Gobierno húngaro dijera que el país se encontraba cerca de una situación de bancarrota como la de Grecia, ahora el Ejecutivo se desdice.

Hungría, que no pertenece a la zona euro, ha intentado enviar un mensaje de tranquilidad a los mercados financieros internacionales asegurando que *la situación económica del país está "consolidada"*.

El viernes, las Bolsas, especialmente la española, cayeron con fuerza tras las palabras del nuevo portavoz del Gobierno, que dijo que "la economía (del país) está en una situación muy grave" y que el Ejecutivo anterior "manipuló los datos, tal como lo había hecho Grecia".


:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## evidente (5 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El lunes SAN +10%
> :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:



Con un 5% estoy mas que contento :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## carloszorro (5 Jun 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Toma prensa:
> *
> BRUSELAS DICE QUE EL PAÍS SE ESTÁ RECUPERANDO
> 
> ...



A la prensa ni caso, los charts tienen la única información real en esta guerra, el resto son casi todo mentiras.


----------



## Samzer (5 Jun 2010)

Estamos en la champions mundial, ranking de bolsas en Mayo 2010: ::


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (5 Jun 2010)

Pole???

Si si!!!, estamos en la pole!!!

Y si España gana todos los partidos (ojo, que no el mundial) te regalamos la TV que hayas comprado


----------



## pollastre (5 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Debe ser catalan ......desde la prohibicion los ganaderos no les echan de comer
> 
> 
> Tras 3 dias en el mar vuelvo a aprovisionarme y aprovecho la ocasion para saludar .................. de paso aqui tenbeis comidilla......me he puesto largo para el Lunes con dos cojones a lo Tonuel, mejor dicho a lo especulador financiero
> ...




Zulomannnnnn, bien hallado de vuelta por ésta, nuestra comunidad 

Oye, no has pensado en agenciarte un modem 3g y un par de portátiles en el barco? al menos mientras estés fondeado o a una distancia prudente de la costa, podrías operar en el Ibex desde cubierta, mientras con la otra mano accionas las baterías de 155mm de proa y cañoneas a los nativos en la costa ::::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Jun 2010)

zuloman, por donde andas? islas cíes o isla de Ons, cerca del castro de baroña o por las dunas de corrubedo?????? que suerte tienes, pasao ben por alí ( no sé si lo he escrito bien).


----------



## carrerlepant (6 Jun 2010)

Buenas noches a todos,


Tengo una serie de preguntas:

- Me acabo de abrir una cuenta en interdin con 5.000 euros, ¿Es algo decente para empezar?

- Tengo pensado en contratar los informes de Murder, pero tengo varias dudas, aqui van las siguientes;

1. ¿Si en un informe me dice que el eurostoxx 50 se va hacia arriba por ejemplo en las próxima 24 horas, ¿Cual seria la forma mas adecuadas de invertir? ¿Y si fuera para abajo?

2. Se que existen futuros mini ibex 35, pero, ¿Existe futuros mini eurostoxx 50?

- Invertir en cfds. Había pensando en ponerme corto apalancado en algunos valores españoles (santander, bbva, etc..) y largo en algún otro (zeltia), ¿Que opinan de los mismos

- Teniendo en cuenta que el ibex en los proximos meses marcara mínimos anuales, ¿Cual seria la opción mas correcta de invertir?


Muchísimas gracias por contestar a mis dudas!


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> 
> Tengo una serie de preguntas:
> ...



Envia un mail a Mulder y habla con el.

Por las preguntas que haces y si esta es tu primera aproximacion en profundidad a los mercados, me parece que perderas el 80% de los 5K€ en menos de 6 meses.

Practica unos meses con lapiz y papel. Creeme que es muy sano.

Suerte y no tengas prisa por invertir porque tendras miles de oportunidades y veras a los indices en guarismos significativamente mas bajos que los actuales.


----------



## Mulder (6 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!



carrerlepant dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> 
> Tengo una serie de preguntas:
> ...



No hay minis del Eurostoxx (al menos no en Interdin, en algunos brokers de mercados paralelos si que los podría haber), así que como estás empezando y hay que acostumbrarse a la operativa (no me refiero a la mia sino a la del broker) una posibilidad es que esperes a una tendencia que dure lo suficiente y entres en dos o tres CFDs de acciones del Stoxx, cuanto más capitalzadas mejor, como Siemens, Santander, Deutsche Bank o Daimler, que son los que más siguen al índice. SAN es muy adecuado tanto si quieres seguir al Ibex como al Stoxx.

Ahora mismo, y según mis previsiones, no es muy adecuado entrar a largo ni medio plazo hasta que no salgamos del atasco monumental en el que estamos metidos, así que mientras esto no se aclare del todo solo te recomiendo hacer trading intradiario o swing trading, es decir, entrar para estar un rato o unos pocos dias dentro.

Los 5000 euros lo veo adecuado, con apalancamiento se pueden conseguir buenas tasas de retorno con esa cantidad, pero ten en cuenta que si no tienes un férreo control de stops y a ser posible money managment te pueden sacar pronto.

En fin creo que esto es todo.


----------



## Desencantado (6 Jun 2010)

Una pregunta... Es del todo necesario abrir la Bolsa mañana?

Buena gana de empezar la semana así, de sufriendo y de sufriendo...


----------



## pollastre (6 Jun 2010)

> me parece que perderas el 80% de los 5K€ *en menos de 6 meses*.



Largo me lo fiáis, caballero Bertok.

Con CFDs, y como tenga la más mínima grieta en su disciplina monetaria, el mercado la encontrará y la explotará en cuestión de días, que no de meses.


----------



## carrerlepant (6 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





¿Y puede usted decirnos que % es el adecuado de invertir tanto a corto como a largo por valor?

¿Que ventajas presentan los futuros sobre los cfds? ¿Y las opciones? ¿Cuales son las mas recomendadas?


No voy a invertir nada hasta que no tenga claro todos los conceptos necesarios, ahora mismo imagino que la bolsa estara en una tendencia bajista, por lo que veia bien ponerme a corto con algunos cfds en acciones tipo santander, bbva, telefonica, etc... ¿Que opinan?



Muchas gracias


----------



## chudire (6 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> 
> Tengo una serie de preguntas:
> ...




Por mi corta experiencia y larga observación puedo decirte que con la bolsa, más que saber donde operar etc, hay que tener en cuenta lo siguiente:
- tu mayor y unico enemigo eres tu, bueno, tu codicia y tus ganas de ganar el último centimo, de hacer una entrada poco meditada porque esto va parriba o pa abajo, etc.

- tus prisas son malas. piensa que para operar hay más días que pelos en la cabeza.

- y sobre todo, ¿para qué quieres ganar dinero con la bolsa? con 5000 euros tus márgenes con comisiones y demás no serán demasiado amplios. Si quieres pagarte las copas del finde puedes hacerlo pero tendrás que entrar y vender en la misma semana. Si lo haces como un juego, hazlo en alguna plataforma que no emplee dinero de verdad. Si lo haces para darle una alegria al cuerpo de vez en cuando supongo que está bien pero... recuerda el punto primero.

saludos y bienve


----------



## telefrancisco (6 Jun 2010)

Samzer dijo:


> Estamos en la champions mundial, ranking de bolsas en Mayo 2010: ::



Faltan Portugal, Grecia e Irlanda en esa lista para tener una comparativa más completa, ¿no?


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Largo me lo fiáis, caballero Bertok.
> 
> Con CFDs, y como tenga la más mínima grieta en su disciplina monetaria, el mercado la encontrará y la explotará en cuestión de días, que no de meses.



Hamijo, entrando en CFDs lo minimo que se le pudiera pedir es la rigurosidad en los Stop Loss. Si no es asi le durara pocas semanas.

Pero con los Stop Loss y la volatilidad actual, si no es un trader profesional terminara enriqueciendo al broker y con la cuenta a cero.

No es momento de estar haciendo el tolai en los mercados. La paciencia es una gran virtud en los manipulados mercados financieros.


----------



## carrerlepant (6 Jun 2010)

Alguien me puede explicar las ventajas de los futuros sobre los cfds?


----------



## gabacho (6 Jun 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Por mi corta experiencia y larga observación puedo decirte que con la bolsa, más que saber donde operar etc, hay que tener en cuenta lo siguiente:
> - tu mayor y unico enemigo eres tu, bueno, tu codicia y tus ganas de ganar el último centimo, de hacer una entrada poco meditada porque esto va parriba o pa abajo, etc.
> 
> - tus prisas son malas. piensa que para operar hay más días que pelos en la cabeza.
> ...



Falta la opción: "que mis ahorros ganen a la inflación".

Es evidente que las bolsas están manipuladas, volátiles, peligrosas y tal... pero no hay muchas más opciones para luchar contra la impresora. No hablo del intradía, claro... Puede que hoy todavía estén carillas, y de meterse, mejor cortos. Pero si finalmente tocamos suelo, no me gustaría quedarme muy líquido ante el humo que van a echar las impresoras de la FED y el BCE... Preferiré papelitos de empresas "too big to fail" que leuros o ladrillos.


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2010)

gabacho dijo:


> Falta la opción: "que mis ahorros ganen a la inflación".
> 
> Es evidente que las bolsas están manipuladas, volátiles, peligrosas y tal... pero no hay muchas más opciones para luchar contra la impresora. No hablo del intradía, claro... Puede que hoy todavía estén carillas, y de meterse, mejor cortos. Pero si finalmente tocamos suelo, *no me gustaría quedarme muy líquido ante el humo que van a echar las impresoras de la FED y el BCE... Preferiré papelitos de empresas "too big to fail" que leuros o ladrillos*.



Muy cierto pero todavia no ha llegado el momento.

Nos queda deflacion para un buen periodo. De hecho es muy posible que el BCE tenga que subir tipos y sigamos hundidos en la mierda.

Vamos, al menos por un tiempo, el paraiso para el abuelete ahorrador


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2010)

Esta semana vayan con mucho cuidado.


----------



## gabacho (6 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Muy cierto pero todavia no ha llegado el momento.
> 
> Nos queda deflacion para un buen periodo. De hecho es muy posible que el BCE tenga que subir tipos y sigamos hundidos en la mierda.
> 
> Vamos, al menos por un tiempo, el paraiso para el abuelete ahorrador



No sé, no sé. En el 29 eran otros tiempos y no le dieron a la impresora. La trampa de liquidez japonesa y su deflación fueron posibles al no ser un tema globalizado.

En esta ocasión tenemos al Bernanke haciendo honor sin complejos a su helicopterismo, y el Trichet en mayo ha capitulado.

Van a imprimir, quedan ya pocas dudas.


----------



## evidente (6 Jun 2010)

Mañana abrimos con gap a la baja de 1,5%, cerrando en tablas

Apuestas?


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2010)

Tambien lo creo.

En 2011 se comenzara a formar una inflacion de caballo.

¿que sera de los que tengan deudas ligadas a interes variable?. Que dios los pille confesados.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (6 Jun 2010)

Yo cada vez veo más clara la opción de ponerme largo en un par de meses con el 80% de mi capital en empresas grandes y con dividendos hermosos y con el 20% restante meterme corto y apalancado con CFD en esas mismas empresas.

Ergo, me dará igual si la bolsa sube o baja, tendré mi capital asegurado y los dividendos al 80% del interés total, teniendo en cuenta los PER actuales, se puede doblar sin riesgo la rentabilidad respecto al mejor de los depósitos.

Si dejan de dar esos dividendos se cierra toda la operátiva y a otra cosa mariposa.

O eso o me compro una tercera residencia. por que el ladrillo siempre sube y eso y ya tengo fichadas casitas que estaban a 560000e a 285000e.

¿Que opináis hamijos?


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo cada vez veo más clara la opción de ponerme largo en un par de meses con el 80% de mi capital en empresas grandes y con dividendos hermosos y con el 20% restante meterme corto y apalancado con CFD en esas mismas empresas.
> 
> Ergo, me dará igual si la bolsa sube o baja, tendré mi capital asegurado y los dividendos al 80% del interés total, teniendo en cuenta los PER actuales, se puede doblar sin riesgo la rentabilidad respecto al mejor de los depósitos.
> 
> ...



Es mejor esperar.

Por ejemplo, lo puedes hacer con Timofonica. Hasta Noviembre no vuelven a dar el dividendo y de aqui a Noviembre la van a pegar un buen mordisco en la cotizacion.

Hay que dejar pasar el verano. Tiene pinta de ser castastrofico para unos cuantos.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (6 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Mañana abrimos con gap a la baja de 1,5%, cerrando en tablas
> 
> Apuestas?



Por ahí van a ir los tiros, yo tengo guardia el lunes y el martes, así que hasta el miércoles estaré incomunicado con el mundo real, mi deseo sería que el lunes quedara en tablas después de bajar y el martes subiera un 2-3%, entonces el miercoles tocaria meterle corto with all the fat a las 9:30 después de que hubiera subido un 1%.

Seguro que mulder opina algo parecido.


----------



## evidente (6 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo cada vez veo más clara la opción de ponerme largo en un par de meses con el 80% de mi capital en empresas grandes y con dividendos hermosos y con el 20% restante meterme corto y apalancado con CFD en esas mismas empresas.
> 
> Ergo, me dará igual si la bolsa sube o baja, tendré mi capital asegurado y los dividendos al 80% del interés total, teniendo en cuenta los PER actuales, se puede doblar sin riesgo la rentabilidad respecto al mejor de los depósitos.
> 
> ...



En el tema de compra de ladrillos mantendria esa intencion en frio criogenico hasta el 2012 al 2013, la situacion aun no ha obligado a los bancos a sacar su verdadera cartera de ladrillos ...es enorme, yo mismo me tengo frenado en comprarme una vivienda.:cook:

si alguien piensa diferente, agradeceria exponga su opinion ya que en el tema de compra de vivienda estoy interesado...frenadisimo...pero interesado


----------



## evidente (6 Jun 2010)

"Crecimiento 'versus' déficit. "Las conversaciones se centraron en el crecimiento y la reforma financiera", aseguró el secretario del Tesoro de EE UU, Timothy Geithner, quien recalcó que cualquier plan de ajuste de gasto público debe ser "compatible con el crecimiento". No es el punto de vista europeo. "El equilibrio presupuestario es un prerrequisito del crecimiento", matizó Wolfgang Schaeuble." - El Pais.com

Claras diferencias entre el enfoque "alocado" de los EEUU y el enfoque "logico" del aleman.

Seguir recurriendo al financiamiento chino y arabe lo unico que logra es fortalecer su posicion.


----------



## evidente (6 Jun 2010)

"Hay acuerdo en que el sector financiero debe compensar por las intervenciones públicas", dice el comunicado, que asume que los impuestos a la banca "deberán ajustarse a las condiciones y opciones de cada país". :8::8::8:

Y la sociedad no debe compensar los enormes paquetes de ayuda financiera a los bancos? ::::::


----------



## carrerlepant (6 Jun 2010)

¿Esta semana bajaremos o subiremos? ¿ Algún valor en concreto? ¿Que indican los análisis técnicos?


----------



## pollastre (6 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo cada vez veo más clara la opción de ponerme largo en un par de meses con el 80% de mi capital en empresas grandes y con dividendos hermosos y con el 20% restante meterme corto y apalancado con CFD en esas mismas empresas.
> 
> Ergo, me dará igual si la bolsa sube o baja, tendré mi capital asegurado y los dividendos al 80% del interés total, teniendo en cuenta los PER actuales, se puede doblar sin riesgo la rentabilidad respecto al mejor de los depósitos.
> 
> ...



Hamijo,

la estrategia de "short covering" (que es, en esencia, lo que estás describiendo) sólo funciona para manos fuertes, aquellas con suficiente músculo financiero como para aguantar posiciones contrarias durante el tiempo que sea necesario.

Para el resto de los mortales, el short covering resulta en el mejor de los casos un juego de suma cero, y en el caso más habitual, un juego de suma sub-cero, debido al slippage, comisiones, etc. etc.

El tema es sencillo:

Supongamos que a las empresas de tu cartera comienza a irles bien. Tu 80% comienza a rentar. Al mismo tiempo tu 20% apalancado en short comienza a cancelar los beneficios de tu 80%. Tus plusvalías son cero, y eso sin contar comisiones y/o slippage. Tu posición está en este momento lo que se llama *squared* (cuadrada).

Tendrá que existir un momento en el que, apostando por una continuidad del trend alcista, cierres tus cortos y continúes con tus largos.

¿Cuál será ese momento? 

Ahora bien, si eres capaz de adivinar ese momento... no te habría salido más rentable abrir largos primero, cerrarlos, y después abrir cortos? Tu beneficio sería doble.

El short covering es muy popular entre el gacelerío porque proporciona una falsa sensación de seguridad (vaya hacia donde vaya el mercado, no pierdo dinero). Pero la estrategia de salida del short covering es lo que marca el éxito o el fracaso de esa técnica, por desgracia.

Y suele salir mal.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> O eso o me compro una tercera residencia. por que el ladrillo siempre sube y eso y ya tengo fichadas casitas que estaban a 560000e a 285000e.
> 
> ¿Que opináis hamijos?



no entiendo como puedes poner en la misma frase que el ladrillo siempre sube, y luego poner la comparativa de casas que valían 560.00 y ahora 285.000, no es incongruente????? por lo menos para el que compró en aquellas y ahora quiere vender......


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (6 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijo,
> 
> la estrategia de "short covering" (que es, en esencia, lo que estás describiendo) sólo funciona para manos fuertes, aquellas con suficiente músculo financiero como para aguantar posiciones contrarias durante el tiempo que sea necesario.
> 
> ...




Pues montaré un puticlub tipo short-price, tarifas de crisis, a 5 euros el completo, abuelas desdentadas y esas cosas.

Seguro que tiene éxito.

O eso o una panificadora, que en tiempos de crisis también triunfa.


----------



## carrerlepant (6 Jun 2010)

¿Esta semana bajaremos o subiremos? ¿ Algún valor en concreto? ¿Que indican los análisis técnicos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulomannnnnn, bien hallado de vuelta por ésta, nuestra comunidad
> 
> Oye, no has pensado en agenciarte un modem 3g y un par de portátiles en el barco? al menos mientras estés fondeado o a una distancia prudente de la costa, podrías operar en el Ibex desde cubierta, mientras con la otra mano accionas las baterías de 155mm de proa y cañoneas a los nativos en la costa ::::::



Calla, calla , que me pense pillar un modem y "echarle un vistazo" a la bolsa desde el barco, gracias a Dios impero la cordura y disfrute de lo lindo estos dias hacendo lo que me salia de los cojones en todo momento, sin horarios, sin responsabilidades, que gusto hoyga mire ustec.

Ya con el cerebro desintoxicado mañana ya estoy en condiciones de perder pasta en la bolsa 



LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman, por donde andas? islas cíes o isla de Ons, cerca del castro de baroña o por las dunas de corrubedo?????? que suerte tienes, pasao ben por alí ( no sé si lo he escrito bien).




en las cies, aunque me daba vueltas por barra y por la ria navegando sin rumbo fijo.... a puntita de gas disfrutando deo mar y de unas vistas paradisiacas.

Pensaba volver mañana pero levanto nortada y no me apetecia una aventura marinera :S

PD: Por cierto, cuando llevaba 3 dias en el barco y volvia a tierra a aprovisionarme justo en mitad de la ria cerro de niebla, no veia nada, ni de donde sali ni a donde iba, ciego en mitad del mar, tire de mis conocimientos mariñeiros de cuando saque el per y volvi guiado por la brujula, llegue a puerto, pero pase mas miedo que verguenza , que jodido es verse perdido y desorientado en mitad del mar .


Por si mi semana sabatica no fuera suficiente aliciente desde el movil he resuelto algunos temas pendientes y voy a cobrar alguna pasta que tenia por ahi pendiente  , la sensacion es increiblemente agradable, te pagan por tocarte los cojones y disfrutar 

Tantos años haciendo yo las cosas personalmente hasta que descubri las excelencias de delegar, una maravilla hoygan, si, cierto que uno pone mas interes y esas cosas, pero la vida puede ser maravillosa si alguien hace las cosas cuando descansas :no:


----------



## zyro (6 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> ¿Esta semana bajaremos o subiremos? ¿ Algún valor en concreto? ¿Que indican los análisis técnicos?



la clave está en el 8800.

Yo apostaría a que lo rompen mañana para levantar todos los stop y le dan la vuelta para arriba.

Si es así, sería un buen punto para ponerse largos.

Si lo rompen abajo, objetivo 7250, por el triángulo que ha estado formando.


----------



## bertok (6 Jun 2010)

zyro dijo:


> la clave está en el 8800.
> 
> *Yo apostaría a que lo rompen mañana para levantar todos los stop y le dan la vuelta para arriba.*
> 
> ...



Tambien lo creo, para limpiar y tal. El siguiente ataque al soporte sera el bueno.

Esta semana sera peligrosisima


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Jun 2010)

a barra...... ahí se va a otras cosas, ver garotas y demas......así yo tambien me lo paso bien...
zulo, eres textil??????


----------



## carrerlepant (6 Jun 2010)

zyro dijo:


> la clave está en el 8800.
> 
> Yo apostaría a que lo rompen mañana para levantar todos los stop y le dan la vuelta para arriba.
> 
> ...




¿Que lo rompen quiere decir que subirá la bolsa? ¿Por que el termino romper?


----------



## @@strom (6 Jun 2010)

Eurusd 1,1927 ahora mismito.
A mi me da la impresión de que mañana nos cargamos el 8800 e iniciamos una nueva onda a la baja.ienso:


----------



## Claca (6 Jun 2010)

De expanisvos va el tema:

En semanal:













El DAX, siendo el índice que mejor comportamiento registra, no termina de decidirse. El doji de esta semana da fe de ello. 

Como veis, todavía quedaría espacio para seguir cayendo sin que se rompiera nada importante.

IBEX:







Se ha hablado mucho de un paralelismo claro entre las caídas del 2008 y las actuales. Desde este punto de vista ahora estaríamos reproduciendo el lateral de julio-noviembre del 2008. Curiosamente, o no, frenamos en el mismo sitio. En semanal se aprecia mejor:







Si los índices deciden seguir cayendo el soporte más lógico para el ibex estaría sobre los 8.650. En mi opinión, desde ahí hasta los 8.480 podría aguantar bastante bien el tipo, yo no arriesgaría cortos y hasta me atrevería, tal vez, con algún largo, todo depende de cómo se aterriza hasta esos niveles y, especialmente, si los índices serios no rompen sus figuras.

La recomendación de Claca: no meter un duro en bolsa, que está el tema complicadísimo, en la playa se está mejor


----------



## Freeman (6 Jun 2010)

Offtopic: Claca, nunca me canso de leer tu firma, es jodidamente buena


----------



## especulador financiero (6 Jun 2010)

mañana subidón... los 10.000 cada dia más cerca... 8:


----------



## zyro (7 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> ¿Que lo rompen quiere decir que subirá la bolsa? ¿Por que el termino romper?



le llaman "*lavado de stops*", que viene a ser que lo rompen en falso para luego darse la vuelta. En este caso el nivel de referencia es el 8800.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jun 2010)

zyro dijo:


> le llaman "*lavado de stops*", que viene a ser que lo rompen en falso para luego darse la vuelta. En este caso el nivel de referencia es el 8800.



Buenos días... 

...Y cuidado que no lo hagan con gap, ahora mismo el €/$ 1.187, los futuros en IGMarkets marcan 8811 y han estado marcando 8780 de mínimo... 

A ver si os puedo leer algo hoy...

Saludos...


----------



## telefrancisco (7 Jun 2010)

Pufff, a estas horas Nikkei -3.57% y EUR/USD ha llegado a 1.1876 esta noche. No tiene buena pinta...


----------



## BURBUJISTA123 (7 Jun 2010)

Caidas gordas en Asia.


----------



## Samzer (7 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> ...Y cuidado que no lo hagan con gap, ahora mismo el €/$ 1.187, los futuros en IGMarkets marcan 8811 y han estado marcando 8780 de mínimo...
> 
> ...



Ya andamos por los 8750 y el Nikkei ha cerrado en -3,84%.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Jun 2010)

veo dolor... mucho dolor... :S


----------



## Pat Garrett (7 Jun 2010)

jodo que rojo está el tema
van a tener que cambiar el rojo por el negro ,que pega más


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Guanos días 
A ver si me marco una entradita.
S2


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jun 2010)

pecata, sigues aguantando?????????


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Jun 2010)

SACYR VALLEHERMOSO (SYV.MC) | Gráfico de cotización - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Abierto corto de ibex en 8762
venga que se anima!!


----------



## Mulder (7 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Parece que vamos a seguir bajando hoy, pero no espero que sea con tanta fuerza como el viernes pasado, aunque en cualquier momento nos dan una sorpresa.

¿no era hoy cuando el eurostat iba a desvelar las manipulaciones y falseaciones sistemáticas de datos de nuestra (gloriosa) economía?


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Parece que vamos a seguir bajando hoy, pero no espero que sea con tanta fuerza como el viernes pasado, aunque en cualquier momento nos dan una sorpresa.
> 
> ¿no era hoy cuando el eurostat iba a desvelar las manipulaciones y falseaciones sistemáticas de datos de nuestra (gloriosa) economía?



No sé si tendrán webos pa tanto,los del Eurostat.Por mi adelante...


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Jun 2010)

me voló el stop rápido... rápido... así duele menos... ::


----------



## psikoWOLF (7 Jun 2010)

jur, sólo 15min después de la apertura ya cae un 2% el ibex XD


----------



## pyn (7 Jun 2010)

¿Quién se ha quedado comprado este fin de semana esperando rebote hoy? Espero que os diera tiempo de salir, esto pinta fatal los 8800 como la mantequilla, encima en preapertura como les gusta a los leones.


----------



## especulador financiero (7 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Quién se ha quedado comprado este fin de semana esperando rebote hoy? Espero que os diera tiempo de salir, esto pinta fatal los 8800 como la mantequilla, encima en preapertura como les gusta a los leones.




aquí presente... el stop no me ha durado ni un minuto... ::


pensaba que de 4,25 no pasaba ni de coña... por cierto... aquí el amigo juanlu va a pillarse una buena cogorza para aguar las penas... nos vemos... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## chollero (7 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Calla, calla , que me pense pillar un modem y "echarle un vistazo" a la bolsa desde el barco, gracias a Dios impero la cordura y disfrute de lo lindo estos dias hacendo lo que me salia de los cojones en todo momento, sin horarios, sin responsabilidades, que gusto hoyga mire ustec.
> 
> Ya con el cerebro desintoxicado mañana ya estoy en condiciones de perder pasta en la bolsa
> 
> ...



usted no lleva GPS? en que cayuco va usted?


----------



## Mulder (7 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> me voló el stop rápido... rápido... así duele menos... ::



No, duele más pero dura menos :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jun 2010)

El fibo61,8% roto con gap, esto nos asegura volver a ver mínimos... (me refiero a mínimos de marzo09...)

Saludos....


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Dax y cac se han estabilizado.Sin embargo el Ibex..me está haciendo muy feliz.
Ojo,los fut usanos amplían rojo.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El fibo61,8% roto con gap, esto nos asegura volver a ver mínimos... (me refiero a mínimos de marzo09...)
> 
> Saludos....



tengo el dedo en el botón... le meto ya... o esperamos un rebotito... 8:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## RNSX (7 Jun 2010)

yo me quede comprado, poco por suerte, y he palmado 100 euritos, me sirve de vacuna anti largos para mucho tiempo


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Venga a ver si hacemos nuevo mínimo.
A cruzar los deditos de los pies...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jun 2010)

Cerrado corto 9095-8685

Abierto largo 8670 SL 8570

Saludos....


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Perdidos los 8700
Los 8k quizás en esta semana


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrado corto 9095-8685
> 
> Abierto largo 8670 SL 8570
> 
> Saludos....



¿Abierto largo...? :


¿Estamos locos o qué...? ::


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

Me parece que la reunión de ZP con los Bilderberg no fue demasiado bien... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Amon_Ra (7 Jun 2010)

8.684,30 -2,68% -239,10 
Suerte valientes.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (7 Jun 2010)

Un buen principio de semana, veo que la bolsa es un lodazal asentado en el crecimiento económico basado en deudas a todo trapo. Esto pasa por pedir papeles de colores y luego no tener para ofrecer nada más que barro mal cocido ::

Nos vemos en los infiernos


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2010)

Nos van a romper el orto con la Bilderberga.


----------



## BOYPER (7 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrado corto 9095-8685
> 
> Abierto largo 8670 SL 8570
> 
> Saludos....



Objetivo..?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

chollero dijo:


> usted no lleva GPS? en que cayuco va usted?



pues si que llevo un gps si, lo compre en la feria nautica de Barcelona hace unos años. Lo probe y la verdad es que no me aclaraba, menos mal que lo probe de dia y con buena visibilidad, si espero a necesitarlo de verdad me mato. La verdad es que este barco tengo intencion de cambiarlo , sino lo suyo es meterle un ploter, pero eso para el siguiente.

De todas maneras si que es un cayuco, aunque apropiado para la ria de Vigo, es una sea ray de 230 pies con motor volvo de 215 cv .

Mis planes eran cambiar a un 300 pies pero vi venir la crisis y gracias a Dios paralice mis planes , menos mal.


----------



## Desencantado (7 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> Objetivo..?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

chollero dijo:


> usted no lleva GPS? en que cayuco va usted?



Pues yo creo que hoy cerramos en verde o rojo palido y acabamos la semana en positivo, por encima de los 9000 ::


Largo con todo el cargador :no:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> Objetivo..?



He cambiado el SL a 8615, en cuanto pueda cambio el SL a 8675. En principio, dejarlo correr hasta el 8815(contado) y ver si intenta cerrar el gap. Los largos siempre con SL... 

Saludos...


----------



## Cœur de Lion (7 Jun 2010)

El IBEX está muy alto para el calibre de esta crisis, o se equivoca el mercado o la crisis no es tal.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 Jun 2010)

Hola a todos.. Acabo de llegar de mis vacaciones del puente.. A ver que tal mis largos en SAN?
Arrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

Tonuel vete a la playa a tomar el sol y deja que especulador financiero tome las riendas esta semana


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2010)

Hummm... cuando los cuervos, que no el conodor, vienen por aquí, el zombie resurge en breve.

Se está llegando a un punto importante de soporte en la mayoría de índices, las caídas podrían detenerse pronto y hacer algún amago de rebote. Creo que en este hilo muy pocos dudan de que el destino final del IBEX sea el infierno, pero estas cosas llevan su tiempo (la lección la aprendí a base de alguna torta en 2008 jeje).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Hummm... cuando los cuervos, que no el conodor, vienen por aquí, el zombie resurge en breve.
> 
> Se está llegando a un punto importante de soporte en la mayoría de índices, las caídas podrían detenerse pronto y hacer algún amago de rebote. Creo que en este hilo muy pocos dudan de que el destino final del IBEX sea el infierno, pero estas cosas llevan su tiempo (la lección la aprendí a base de alguna torta en 2008 jeje).



ahi las dau , me mantendre largo hasta los 9400-9500 , hay que tocar el techo antes de perforar el suelo 

EDITO: El cierre del gap a tiro de piedra ¿cuantas gacelillas cortas habran pillado hoy ?


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jun 2010)

yo sigo largo, aguantando con vaselina, pero aguantando.........


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Cerrado corto de ibex en 8758

A pachas.A ver si puedo reabrir máas arriba


----------



## DeepChu (7 Jun 2010)

Esto es la puta ostia, llevo queriendo meter un largo a MAP desde 2,073 y se me han ejecutado 130 titulos de 2400 desde ahi a 2,073, 2,077, 2,082 y 2,094

estoy por largarlo y palmar las comisiones y que le den pfffffff


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ahi las dau , me mantendre largo hasta los 9400-9500 , hay que tocar el techo antes de perforar el suelo



La idea de aguantar todo lo que me echen tampoco me parece del todo correcta. Precisamamente porque prácticamente estamos en zona de soporte los largos pueden intentarse siempre que los respete, si no lo hace, hay que cerrar la posición rápidamente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Cerrado corto de ibex en 8758
> 
> A pachas.A ver si puedo reabrir máas arriba



¿cortos? ¿donde ves cortos? deben estar debajo de la manada


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> La idea de aguantar todo lo que me echen tampoco me parece del todo correcta. Precisamamente porque prácticamente estamos en zona de soporte los largos pueden intentarse siempre que los respete, si no lo hace, hay que cerrar la posición rápidamente.



¿ a que soporte te refieres exactamente ? lo de intentar adivinar que va a hacer el ibex en el mismo dia me ha costado cerrar posiciones con perdidas y al cabo de un rato comprobar que lo podia haber hecho con beneficios :


No señor, esta vez todo o nada :fiufiu:


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿cortos? ¿donde ves cortos? deben estar debajo de la manada



Paciencia.Nos esperan días de largas velas rojas.Entrar justo tras el gap no me posiciona bien.El soporte de 8700 no es ninguna maravilla.
Paciencia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Paciencia.Nos esperan días de largas velas rojas.Entrar justo tras el gap no me posiciona bien.El soporte de 8700 no es ninguna maravilla.
> Paciencia



Juraria que hemos visto los minimos semanales........ como mucho podremos ver el 8500 ......por arriba veo el 9400-9500........ casi prefiero pillar el recorrido mas lejano :no:


EDITO: Ups, el gap casi es historia, si lo cierra y sigue subiendo yo de ti me pensaria que hacer


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Juraria que hemos visto los minimos semanales........ como mucho podremos ver el 8500 ......por arriba veo el 9400-9500........ casi prefiero pillar el recorrido mas lejano :no:



Acabamos de romper un triángulo con un soporte potente en 9k.No veo más subida que eso.
Paciencia.


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ a que soporte te refieres exactamente ? lo de intentar adivinar que va a hacer el ibex en el mismo dia me ha costado cerrar posiciones con perdidas y al cabo de un rato comprobar que lo podia haber hecho con beneficios :
> 
> 
> No señor, esta vez todo o nada :fiufiu:



Unas páginas antes he puesto sendos expansivos del SP500 y el DAX y he dado algún nivel para el ibex (8.650 - 480 aprox). Resulta muy difícil hablar de niveles concretos por la volatilidad, pero si me permites el atrevimiento, yo que tú limitaba el apalancamiento en favor a los stops. Puestos a arriesgar, está demostradísimo que las operaciones son más exitosas con un mayor margen de error, otra cosa exigiría precisión de cirujano para simplemente dejar de perder dinero en cantidades industriales.


----------



## twetter (7 Jun 2010)

asi que .... esto va p`rriba???? 9500 decis algunos, no, quizas algo mas abran largos 
que se me acaban.

Pues mira mi prevision, hoy guano del bueno -5% minimo.

El nikei cae un 4% y nosotros subimos, vamos hombre


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Acabamos de romper un triángulo con un soporte potente en 9k.No veo más subida que eso.
> Paciencia.



he leido 9000 :Baile: :Baile: y yo con la mitad de mis largos 300 y pico puntos mas abajo, dejeme, dejeme su pluma y digame donde tengo que firmar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Unas páginas antes he puesto sendos expansivos del SP500 y el DAX y he dado algún nivel para el ibex (8.650 - 480 aprox). Resulta muy difícil hablar de niveles concretos por la volatilidad, pero si me permites el atrevimiento, yo que tú limitaba el apalancamiento en favor a los stops. Puestos a arriesgar, está demostradísimo que las operaciones son más exitosas con un mayor margen de error, otra cosa exigiría precisión de cirujano para simplemente dejar de perder dinero en cantidades industriales.



estoy haciendo algo parecido a lo que dices, tengo la mitad de mis posiciones fijas, palmando y aguantando y la otra mitad abriendo y cerrando para aminorar perdidas, de momento con exito. Lo unico jodido es si me pillan en las dos a la vez : , de momento voy capeando el temporal.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> he leido 9000 :Baile: :Baile: y yo con la mitad de mis largos 300 y pico puntos mas abajo, dejeme, dejeme su pluma y digame donde tengo que firmar



9k como mucho,yo voto al rojo,a clavarlo entre 7700 y 8k


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

Hasta los 3000 no abro un largo ni con stop loss.... :no:



Saludos ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> 9k como mucho,yo voto al rojo,a clavarlo entre 7700 y 8k



Estamos en un momento decisivo, si cierra el gap y retrocede tenemos guano, si se mantiene o sube habemus recuperacion :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hasta los 3000 no abro un largo ni con stop loss.... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos ::



ya le he dicho que deje a especulador financiero tomar las riendas de sus finanzas 


EDITO: tERCER ATAQUE A MAXIMOS INTRADIA


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya le he dicho que deje a especulador financiero tomar las riendas de sus finanzas




a Juanlu lo tengo cara a la pared y con los brazos en cruz... 8:


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> estoy haciendo algo parecido a lo que dices, tengo la mitad de mis posiciones fijas, palmando y aguantando y la otra mitad abriendo y cerrando para aminorar perdidas, de momento con exito. Lo unico jodido es si me pillan en las dos a la vez : , de momento voy capeando el temporal.



Es que no sé si te habrás fijado, pero los usuarios que suelen ganar dinero lo hacen con un apalancamiento muy limitado y un stop claro. No es casual. 

A menudo sucede que recibimos un golpe fuerte en nuestros comienzos y desde entonces sólo pensamos en "recuperar". La bolsa se convierte entonces en una carrera por poner la cuenta a 0 y empezar a sumar en verde. Para ello hacemos las cuentas de la lechera con grandes dósis de apalancamiento, porque así se alcanza con celeridad el objetivo y se alivia la presión psicológica de saber que estás perdiendo. Si se traslada a la práctica, eso sólo amplia las pérdidas y nos obliga a plantear las operaciones con un apalancamiento todavía mayor para "compensar". El destino final que nos espera entonces se puede definir perfectamente con un escueto _HL_, con la cuenta echando humo o sin ganas de seguir en el mundillo, tocados de muerte.

Afortunadamente, también hay quien se da cuenta a tiempo y corrige el rumbo. Sin prisas ni traumas, sólo con voluntad de hacer bien las cosas y aprender, eventualmente la cuenta vuelve a 0 sin que nos demos cuenta, y es precisamente a partir de ese momento cuando empezamos a disfrutar del verde.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> a Juanlu lo tengo cara a la pared y con los brazos en cruz... 8:



sustituyalo antes de que sea tarde


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Es que no sé si te habrás fijado, pero los usuarios que suelen ganar dinero lo hacen con un apalancamiento muy limitado y un stop claro. No es casual.
> 
> A menudo sucede que recibimos un golpe fuerte en nuestros comienzos y desde entonces sólo pensamos en "recuperar". La bolsa se convierte entonces en una carrera por poner la cuenta a 0 y empezar a sumar en verde. Para ello hacemos las cuentas de la lechera con grandes dósis de apalancamiento, porque así se alcanza con celeridad el objetivo y se alivia la presión psicológica de saber que estás perdiendo. Si se traslada a la práctica, eso sólo amplia las pérdidas y nos obliga a plantear las operaciones con un apalancamiento todavía mayor para "compensar". El destino final que nos espera entonces se puede definir perfectamente con un escueto _HL_, con la cuenta echando humo o sin ganas de seguir en el mundillo, tocados de muerte.
> 
> Afortunadamente, también hay quien se da cuenta a tiempo y corrige el rumbo. Sin prisas ni traumas, sólo con voluntad de hacer bien las cosas y aprender, eventualmente la cuenta vuelve a 0 sin que nos demos cuenta, y es precisamente a partir de ese momento cuando empezamos a disfrutar del verde.



hablas sabiamente, aunque la bolsa no siempre es de sabios, a veces es de prudentes y otras de temerarios 


EDITO: Otra vez que no puede con los maximos y van 3


----------



## pyn (7 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Es que no sé si te habrás fijado, pero los usuarios que suelen ganar dinero lo hacen con un apalancamiento muy limitado y un stop claro. No es casual.
> 
> A menudo sucede que recibimos un golpe fuerte en nuestros comienzos y desde entonces sólo pensamos en "recuperar". La bolsa se convierte entonces en una carrera por poner la cuenta a 0 y empezar a sumar en verde. Para ello hacemos las cuentas de la lechera con grandes dósis de apalancamiento, porque así se alcanza con celeridad el objetivo y se alivia la presión psicológica de saber que estás perdiendo. Si se traslada a la práctica, eso sólo amplia las pérdidas y nos obliga a plantear las operaciones con un apalancamiento todavía mayor para "compensar". El destino final que nos espera entonces se puede definir perfectamente con un escueto _HL_, con la cuenta echando humo o sin ganas de seguir en el mundillo, tocados de muerte.
> 
> Afortunadamente, también hay quien se da cuenta a tiempo y corrige el rumbo. Sin prisas ni traumas, sólo con voluntad de hacer bien las cosas y aprender, eventualmente la cuenta vuelve a 0 sin que nos demos cuenta, y es precisamente a partir de ese momento cuando empezamos a disfrutar del verde.



Cómo se nota la experiencia, hay alguno de esos de la cuenta de la lechera que no se ha dado cuenta aún que nisiquiera los grandes hedge consiguen unos porcentajes de rentabilidad superiores al 50% durante mucho tiempo, ¿no se paran a pensar cómo es posible que ellos lo consigan cuando encima sus sistemas (si tienen alguno) carecen de sentido?

Yo no paro de preguntarme cómo pueden creese sus propias paranoias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jun 2010)

Vendido largo (saltó el SL 8725), abierto corto 8735...

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Me tiene mosca el dax no mueve ficha...
A ver si dice algo y reabro


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Abierto corto de Ibex 8787

A ver si de una p... vez!!


----------



## evidente (7 Jun 2010)

Carpatos

"Rusia, Está haciendo declaraciones de que ha invertido en deuda española un parte pequeña de sus reservas y que ve una posibilidad de default cercana a cero. Han comentado igualmente que no tienen deuda ni portuguesa ni griega."

Cerramos en tablas?


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

El € ha reaccionado fuerte.La bolsa no:8:


----------



## @@strom (7 Jun 2010)

En grafico de 10 minutos se ve perfectamente el banderote que se está marcando el euro. Posible objetivo 1,20.
Apuesto a que hoy las bolsas cierran en mínimos.


----------



## ErToxoNuncaBaha (7 Jun 2010)




----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

SP fut en verde


----------



## Mulder (7 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues yo creo que hoy aun nos toca bajar un poco, aunque sea de la mano de los gringos.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Pues yo creo que hoy aun nos toca bajar un poco, aunque sea de la mano de los gringos.



El fut SP 500 se la ha dado contra el 1065.Nivel clave.
Quiero sangre ya.....


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jun 2010)

Me parece ridiculo los movimientos que tiene el ibex, esta mañana cuando marcho estaba 200 abajo y ahora 30...

Y los demas indices colorados.


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jun 2010)

quien quería sangre?????? la estan teniendo los que entraron corto............


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Abierto corto de Ibex 8787
> 
> A ver si de una p... vez!!



uno que termina hoy con el culo como la bandera de Japón...


----------



## DeepChu (7 Jun 2010)

cerrados largos, recuperado la mitad de lo perdido el viernes. A ver como evoluciona en este entorno, pero yo creo q va a jostiarse otra vez y se va de cabeza a los 8750 again


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> quien quería sangre?????? la estan teniendo los que entraron corto............



La guanificación es un proceso complejo y tortuoso.
Disfrútelo


----------



## DeepChu (7 Jun 2010)

Juas GAP cerrado, a ver pa donde conyo tira esto ahora...


----------



## Dula (7 Jun 2010)

Coooojonesssss ¿Y este subidón, a qué responde?


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jun 2010)

no se que hacer con mis San..... estoy recuperando pero como estais tan convencidos de que esto se va a ir abajo a los infiernos...... igual vendo y asumo perdidas..... alguien está larga en SAN todavía.....?


----------



## xavigomis (7 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no se que hacer con mis San..... estoy recuperando pero como estais tan convencidos de que esto se va a ir abajo a los infiernos...... igual vendo y asumo perdidas..... alguien está larga en SAN todavía.....?



No se fie usted de los falsos gurús, actue con convicción y asuma y/o gane/pierda su propio dinero.

Consejos SI, sectarismos NO.

Hoy hay unas cuantas gacelas cortas muertas en la cuneta.


----------



## SrMarrón (7 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no se que hacer con mis San..... estoy recuperando pero como estais tan convencidos de que esto se va a ir abajo a los infiernos...... igual vendo y asumo perdidas..... alguien está larga en SAN todavía.....?



yo me quedé largo el viernes en bbva, estoy con la misma duda que tu :|


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 Jun 2010)

Corto en SAN a 7,6150. Vamos a ver si Cameron y sus cuentas trucadas ayudan..


----------



## evidente (7 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no se que hacer con mis San..... estoy recuperando pero como estais tan convencidos de que esto se va a ir abajo a los infiernos...... igual vendo y asumo perdidas..... alguien está larga en SAN todavía.....?



siip, mis amigdalas han dejado de compartir espacio con mis huev...jejeje...por lo pronto deja correr las ganacias y ponle un SP...se feliz mientras dure 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jun 2010)

en el PM americano el SAN +2.58%. Creo que mantendré hasta que abran los americanos...


----------



## Deudor (7 Jun 2010)

¿Como se llama a la volatilidad de la volatilidad?


----------



## DeepChu (7 Jun 2010)

Corto abierto y dejo stop ajustado. A ver que me encuentro a la welta...


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jun 2010)

+3.48 PM SAN usa


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

pero qué cojones haceis... ¿os dejo un momento y os vais p'arriba...? :no:



Saludos ::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> +3.48 PM SAN usa



Joder, que bien he empezado hoy. Que coño pasa con el SAN?

Edito: Ah, vale, es el Botas. De Kostarof:
"En linea con lo comentado esta mañana, de manera que bien, subidas ya del 1.6% recordando que esta semana tiene junta y que el Tio Botín estaba a la compra de manera clara. "

Pero me la juego a que el resto de leones irán a por el león mayor todos juntos..


----------



## carrerlepant (7 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias, ¿Como se puede cerrar un cfds en interdin una vez comprado?


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

¿unos cortos mulder...? 8:


----------



## evidente (7 Jun 2010)

tonuel, deja el p... boton tranquilo...8:


----------



## carrerlepant (7 Jun 2010)

ya esta, jeje 50 € del SAN


----------



## Dula (7 Jun 2010)

Vamos que nos vamos pá bajooooooo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Jun 2010)

Otro corto en mini-ibex 8865...

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (7 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> Buenos dias, ¿Como se puede cerrar un cfds en interdin una vez comprado?



Vendiendo las mismas acciones que hayas comprado.


----------



## BOYPER (7 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Otro corto en mini-ibex 8865...
> 
> Saludos...



También me he puesto corto en en 8855 del fut grande, pero me da pánico..


----------



## carrerlepant (7 Jun 2010)

En interdin si compro 1000 cfds de una empresa, ¿ME cobran obligatoriamente la finanziacion de las 1000?

Es decir, si ofrezco garantías del 50 %, ¿La financiación solo me la cobran de el 50 % de las acciones?


Gracias por responder mi duda


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jun 2010)

Estamos en verde pradera... what a wonderful lie. ::


----------



## gabacho (7 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> En interdin si compro 1000 cfds de una empresa, ¿ME cobran obligatoriamente la finanziacion de las 1000?
> 
> Es decir, si ofrezco garantías del 50 %, ¿La financiación solo me la cobran de el 50 % de las acciones?
> 
> ...




Uyuyuyuy, jugando con la plataforma sin leerse antes el libro de instrucciones??? ::

Cuidadito, hamijo, que ésto no es un DVD...


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2010)

Buenas,

Sigo larga en SAN (Langaro es que acabo de llegar a casa, yo no puedo postear por las mañanas...), me tengo que ir en un rato así que pongo un SL y ya está, si sube, bien, si baja, me salta el stop, no quiero sufrir más.


----------



## carrerlepant (7 Jun 2010)

gabacho dijo:


> Uyuyuyuy, jugando con la plataforma sin leerse antes el libro de instrucciones??? ::
> 
> Cuidadito, hamijo, que ésto no es un DVD...



Pero, ¿Me puedes contestar porfavor?


----------



## sopelmar (7 Jun 2010)

que cabronazos hacen saltar el soporte del 8800 mientras todos los pequeños accionistas estan trabajando y ahora subidon a la tarde con todo malvendido


----------



## gabacho (7 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> Pero, ¿Me puedes contestar porfavor?



Estos temas dependen del "market maker".

- Léete muy bien *todo* antes de operar.
- Opera antes en modo simulación.

Cuidadito, hamijo. Si las acciones las carga el diablo, los CFDs ni te cuento...


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Jun 2010)

como viene el PM americano????


----------



## DeepChu (7 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como viene el PM americano????



Casi plano +20 ahora mismo


----------



## debianita (7 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> Pero, ¿Me puedes contestar porfavor?



Manolete si no sabes torear pa que te metes ...

Esta semana estaré retirado del trading, me dan unas tentaciones muy gordas de meterme ... estar fuera es de pobres :XX: pero no tengo tiempo para seguir el mercado. Saludos y suerte 

EDIT: OMG http://finance.yahoo.com/q/ecn?s=TLCR+Real-Time


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Manolete si no sabes torear pa que te metes ...
> 
> Esta semana estaré retirado del trading, me dan unas tentaciones muy gordas de meterme ... *estar fuera es de pobres* :XX: pero no tengo tiempo para seguir el mercado. Saludos y suerte



Dentro te haces más pobre aún... :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## carrerlepant (7 Jun 2010)

Solo quiero saber si cuando compras cfds se financia el 100 % de la compra o solo la inversión - las garatias


----------



## debianita (7 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dentro te haces más pobre aún... :rolleye::rolleye:



Sólo si vas siempre largo


----------



## Wataru_ (7 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> Solo quiero saber si cuando compras cfds se financia el 100 % de la compra o solo la inversión - las garatias



Buenas tardes ^__^!

Lo lógico, es que sea el 100%. No trabajo con Interdín, de todas formas.

Ten en cuenta que 1 cdfs, es a efectos, una acción. 

Un saludo


----------



## debianita (7 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> Solo quiero saber si cuando compras cfds se financia el 100 % de la compra o solo la inversión - las garatias




No entiendo lo que preguntas ienso: 

Cuando pillas un contrato de CFDs pones cuantas acciones quieres comprar o vender y pones como garantia el tanto por ciento que te exije el broker, en caso de I4Poors un 10%, en caso de 4Rich lo que les da la gana desde 15% hasta un 50%

EDIT: Mirate bien el tema de los stops, sino en 1 semana no tendrás plata para jugar a la ruleta


----------



## Lladó (7 Jun 2010)

¿Cómo va esto?

Si Hungría (país al que el 99% de la población mundial no sabría ubicar en el mapa) dice que está mal, la bolsa p'abajo.

Si UK (una de las grandes potencias) dice que está mucho peor de lo esperado, la bolsa p'arriba.


----------



## gabacho (7 Jun 2010)

Lladó dijo:


> ¿Cómo va esto?
> 
> Si Hungría (país al que el 99% de la población mundial no sabría ubicar en el mapa) dice que está mal, la bolsa p'abajo.
> 
> Si UK (una de las grandes potencias) dice que está mucho peor de lo esperado, la bolsa p'arriba.




Las bolsas las mueven 10 bancos, la mayoría anglosajones.

Ej lo que hay, es su escatergoris, y se lo llevan )


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

creo que voy a meterme de perfil... a ver si saco unos centimillos... ienso:


----------



## Mulder (7 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> creo que voy a meterme de perfil... a ver si saco unos centimillos... ienso:



Está claro que estos días la cosa no está ni para cortos ni para largos, el mercado anda muy enloquecido estos días y la tendencia es bajista pero entrando a cortos no siempre se acierta.

Por cierto, ponerse de perfil es hacer hedging, corto y largo a la vez, pero como dijo alguien de este hilo hace poco eso es una estrategia para los grandes.


----------



## carrerlepant (7 Jun 2010)

Solo me he apalancado un 50 % en cfds y en acciones bastante solidas del eurostoxx 50, paso de arriesgar por ahora


----------



## Sleepwalk (7 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, ponerse de perfil es hacer hedging, corto y largo a la vez, pero como dijo alguien de este hilo hace poco eso es una estrategia para los grandes.



Tonuel y su amigo especulador financiero, son INMENSOS.


----------



## ddddd (7 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes.

¿Alguna página donde ver en directo el mercado OTC?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (7 Jun 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Alguna página donde ver en directo el mercado OTC?
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo.



The counter


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Corto en SAN a 7,6150. Vamos a ver si Cameron y sus cuentas trucadas ayudan..




Fuera a 7,513 (por eso de no quedarme con la posi abierta). Mañana espero gap al alza en SAN porque los cuidadores aprovecharán el menor volumen de la apertura para subirla como habrá ordenado el Botas.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (7 Jun 2010)

mulder dijo:


> a las buenas tardes!
> 
> Pues yo creo que hoy aun nos toca bajar un poco, aunque sea de la mano de los gringos.




señores. Me lo dijo mulder que estuvo en mallorca...

...la-la-la-la....


----------



## Nico (7 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues si que llevo un gps si, lo compre en la feria nautica de Barcelona hace unos años. Lo probe y la verdad es que no me aclaraba, menos mal que lo probe de dia y con buena visibilidad, si espero a necesitarlo de verdad me mato. La verdad es que este barco tengo intencion de cambiarlo , sino lo suyo es meterle un ploter, pero eso para el siguiente.
> 
> De todas maneras si que es un cayuco, aunque apropiado para la ria de Vigo, es una sea ray de 230 pies con motor volvo de 215 cv .
> 
> Mis planes eran cambiar a un 300 pies pero vi venir la crisis y gracias a Dios paralice mis planes , menos mal.




*Zuloman:* Perdón por el off topic y por retomar este asunto luego de pasadas bastantes horas pero recién lo he visto ahora.

Su bote -sin restarle ningún mérito- no tiene 230 pies !! (estaría llevando carga trasatlántica en ese caso ya que tendría unos 70 mts de eslora) ::

Usted se quiso referir al modelo *Sea Ray 230* -cualquiera sea la versión del mismo que tenga- que tiene 23 pies de largo (unos *7 mts*).

2010 Sea Ray 230 Select | Sea Ray Boats and Yachts

Si estoy equivocado y su nave tiene 70 metros (230 pies) mi propuesta es que organice una fiesta para TODOS los participantes habituales de este hilo (sobrará lugar para ello) :Baile:


----------



## Naruto (7 Jun 2010)

No entiendo nada de barcos, pero vamos que seguramente tengas razon, mover un monstruo de 70 metros con un motor de 215 cv, se me antoja un pelin justito .




Nico dijo:


> *Zuloman:* Perdón por el off topic y por retomar este asunto luego de pasadas bastantes horas pero recién lo he visto ahora.
> 
> Su bote -sin restarle ningún mérito- no tiene 230 pies !! (estaría llevando carga trasatlántica en ese caso ya que tendría unos 70 mts de eslora) ::
> 
> ...


----------



## kemao2 (7 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Estamos en niveles de hace un año:
> 
> 28-abr-09 ....8.656,30
> 27-abr-09 ... 8.777,00
> 24-abr-09 ... 8.888,20




O como hace 12 años según se vea. Este ciclo bajista ya supera al .com del 2000 y ya compite directamente con el 29. Mas de 3 años de ciclo bajista.


----------



## AGM (7 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Estamos en niveles de hace un año:
> 
> 28-abr-09 ....8.656,30
> 27-abr-09 ... 8.777,00
> 24-abr-09 ... 8.888,20



El foro, como la crisis, cada vez está peor. 



Permíteme que te corrija, la crisis cada vez está mejor.8:


----------



## Mulder (7 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario positivo.

- Han vendido toda la mañana hasta las 9:30 aproximadamente.
- A partir de ahí han empezado a comprar hasta el final de sesión.
- En subasta han comprado.

Parece que no están muy de acuerdo con la bajada de hoy y además llama mucho la atención que durante la tarde se hayan dedicado a comprar mientras el precio bajaba, sospechoso, aunque esta tarde hemos tenido poca actividad. Hay cierta desidia pero no parecen estar por la labor de tirarlo abajo en este momento.


----------



## random8429 (7 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, ponerse de perfil es hacer hedging, corto y largo a la vez, pero como dijo alguien de este hilo hace poco eso es una estrategia para los grandes.



¿Es que todavía no te has dado cuenta de que tonuel es quien mueve los hilos de los leoncios?


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jun 2010)

Que nos traeran los usanos hoy?? kakita o vicks vaporub?

De momento 30 arriba.

Un saludo compis, ha estado interesante el dia.


----------



## rafaxl (7 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que nos traeran los usanos hoy?? kakita o vicks vaporub?
> 
> De momento 30 arriba.
> 
> Un saludo compis, ha estado interesante el dia.



Me autocito, rojo palido y el euro bajando.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 Jun 2010)

Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Sleepwalk (7 Jun 2010)

*EL CLUB DE LOS VALORES MUERTOS. SUPONEN YA CASI EL 20% DEL TOTAL DEL MERCADO CONTINUO*
Antonio A. García Rivero – Bolsacanaria soluciones bursátiles 

Hoy les voy a elaborar una tabla Réquiem, y digo bien, Réquiem ya que quiero emular en Bolsa lo que la Iglesia hace a los difuntos justo antes de su entierro o en conmemoración a su recuerdo, por favor les ruego respeto en la lectura y tras cada nombre de empresa que voy a citar bajad la vista en honor a los inversores que ven hoy su inversión realizada rumbo o cercana a CERO ABSOLUTO con carácter irremisible, si no la han liquidado ya presas obviamente de la ruina. Si no tenéis en cartera ninguna empresa citada enhorabuena, y se os advierte que no tratéis de invertir en ninguna de ellas bajo ningún concepto a ningún tipo de plazo, ello no es óbice para que sobre alguna entidad citada se “obre el milagro” y de pronto como Lázaro se levante y ande, pero eso sería la excepción que confirma la regla. Muy probablemente estas empresas acaben saliendo del mercado de una forma u otra (ojalá que bien) , o cayendo en concurso de acreedores porque ya terminarán por desinvertir hasta sus propietarios.







El porcentaje de estos valores muertos es casi del 20% sobre el total del Continuo Español cantidad que nos pone en alerta porque si el giro o cambio de tendencia del mercado no se produce y por un casual nos fuésemos a mínimos de Marzo 2009 esta lista aumentaría porque ahora mismo para no engordarla hemos sido magnánimos con alguna que otra empresa y no le hemos permitido “aún” la entrada a este funesto Club. 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## evidente (7 Jun 2010)

*El Eurogrupo advierte a España de que necesitará hacer 'más esfuerzos' después de 2011*

...pero no hay dudas de que, para más allá de 2011, habrá necesidad de nuevas medidas con reformas estructurales", ha apuntado Juncker, quien presidirá esta semana la reunión en la que se examinará el plan de ajuste español.

elmundo.es


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2010)

Estamos caminando por el borde del precipicio.


----------



## DeCafeina (7 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos caminando por el borde del precipicio.



...y haciendo monerías a la pata coja


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

Desde el curro

Imagino que ya he me han degollado los leoncios...oh wait!!
Una velita roja!!
Mañana más
S2


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Desde el curro
> 
> Imagino que ya he me han degollado los leoncios...oh wait!!
> Una velita roja!!
> ...



nos pegamos la hostia... y yo fuera..., esta mañana apuntito de ponerme corto en máximos pero... :S


ésto no volverá a pasar... :no:


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> nos pegamos la hostia... y yo fuera... ésto no me volverá a pasar... :no:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Nos quedan más días rojos,que cuando mataron al Zar.No sufra.
S2


----------



## DeCafeina (7 Jun 2010)

¿Veremos caer los 1050?. Tendría mala pinta, ¿no?.


----------



## Diegales (7 Jun 2010)

Los usanos le pillan el gusto a lo de ir cuesta abajo.


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Nos quedan más días rojos,que cuando mataron al Zar.No sufra.
> S2



¿Dónde estaba el próximo soporte en el ibex...? ¿alguien lo sabe...? :fiufiu:


----------



## @@strom (7 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Dónde estaba el próximo soporte en el ibex...? ¿alguien lo sabe...? :fiufiu:



En el 3000 creo


----------



## España1 (7 Jun 2010)

Apá, mis botines, snif.


----------



## Sleepwalk (7 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Dónde estaba el próximo soporte en el ibex...? ¿alguien lo sabe...? :fiufiu:



Soporte Relevante del IBEX 7.760-7.930
Aún queda.


----------



## bertok (7 Jun 2010)

¿lo veremos en Junio?


----------



## @@strom (7 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿lo veremos en Junio?



¿Los 3000?


----------



## DeCafeina (7 Jun 2010)

Parece que quiere cerrar en mínimos


----------



## DeepChu (7 Jun 2010)

Muahaha, GAP de -100 para mañana de momento y yo me he kedado corto  a ver si aguanta la tendencia y saboreo sabrosas plusvis mañaneras xD


----------



## Wbuffete (7 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Dónde estaba el próximo soporte en el ibex...? ¿alguien lo sabe...? :fiufiu:



Si estamos replicando la caída de Oct08,como me temo,el primer amarradero son 8k.
Por proyección del triángulo 7,7k
Elija usted.
Suyo afectísimo.
Wbu


----------



## Claca (7 Jun 2010)

Seguimos en soportes, no nos emocionemos. Si se pierden continuará la fiesta, eso seguro, pero, mientras no sea así, es muy peligroso buscar cortos en esta zona. El DOW, que el otro día no lo puse:







Varios días tonteando con el soporte, pero sin perderlo, puede dar alas a un rebote. Lo mismo sucedió con las resistencias. El sentimiento entonces era muy alcista, parecía que en cualquier momento superaríamos los 11.500 y volveríamos a máximos, fueron tres sesiones tocando el cielo ¿el resultado? Los 8.600. ¡Esperar es gratis!


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

Mañana me pongo corto y aguanto aunque vuelva a los 12000... con dos cojones...


----------



## tonuel (7 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Seguimos en soportes, no nos emocionemos. Si se pierden continuará la fiesta, eso seguro, pero, mientras no sea así, es muy peligroso buscar cortos en esta zona. El DOW, que el otro día no lo puse:
> 
> Varios días tonteando con el soporte, pero sin perderlo, puede dar alas a un rebote. Lo mismo sucedió con las resistencias. El sentimiento entonces era muy alcista, parecía que en cualquier momento superaríamos los 11.500 y volveríamos a máximos, fueron tres sesiones tocando el cielo ¿el resultado? Los 8.600. ¡Esperar es gratis!




El ibex siempre se adelanta... sabe usted... 



además... yo confio en que ZP tomará pronto las medidas que calmarán a los mercados... 8:


----------



## kokaine (7 Jun 2010)

Lo de los valores difuntos esta bien, pero hay uno que tiene toda la pinta de ser el primero. 
URBAS, ha perdido el 0.09 y aunque seguramente le metan un reboton un dia de estos va camino del "mistico" 0.01... y eso seria una novedad en el mercado continuo


----------



## Kaoska_p (8 Jun 2010)

Hola, soy nuevo en este tema de la Bolsa

La verdad es que ante la avalancha de acontecimientos económicos y teniendo en cuenta que mi padre, sin conocimientos económicos, me ha pedido que le asesore un poco sobre como "invertir/protegerse" en estos momentos, y como cuentas en Suiza, lingotes de oro y tal me parece que no va a ser posible... he pensado en Bolsa.
La cuestión es que tiene unos ahorros que no piensa usar a corto ni medio plazo. No importaría tanto la rentabilidad como que no se esfumen.

Había pensado en proponerle comprar a partes iguales en acciones de Telefonica, Santander, Repsol... empresas fuertes que además den dividendos. También sería planteable comprar acciones extranjeras, aunque supongo que las comisiones son bastante mayores y además hay que ampliar mucho más el horizonte de información.

No sé qué os parece.... por lo que he leído por aqui creo que algunos pensáis que el IBEX en poco se va a ir a cotas bajísimas, en plan 3000 o 5000...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Kaoska_p dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en este tema de la Bolsa
> 
> La verdad es que ante la avalancha de acontecimientos económicos y teniendo en cuenta que mi padre, sin conocimientos económicos, me ha pedido que le asesore un poco sobre como "invertir/protegerse" en estos momentos, y como cuentas en Suiza, lingotes de oro y tal me parece que no va a ser posible... he pensado en Bolsa.
> La cuestión es que tiene unos ahorros que no piensa usar a corto ni medio plazo. No importaría tanto la rentabilidad como que no se esfumen.
> ...




Exacto, espérate a noviembre como poco... 8:


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

A las buenas noches!



Kaoska_p dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en este tema de la Bolsa
> 
> La verdad es que ante la avalancha de acontecimientos económicos y teniendo en cuenta que mi padre, sin conocimientos económicos, me ha pedido que le asesore un poco sobre como "invertir/protegerse" en estos momentos, y como cuentas en Suiza, lingotes de oro y tal me parece que no va a ser posible... he pensado en Bolsa.
> La cuestión es que tiene unos ahorros que no piensa usar a corto ni medio plazo. No importaría tanto la rentabilidad como que no se esfumen.
> ...



¿y porque no le dices que invierta en bonos alemanes? creo que es lo más adecuado ahora mismo. Meterse en bolsa solo por los dividendos es un error, pero hacerlo con la tendencia bajista que tenemos ahora mismo es un doble error y un suicidio financiero.

Las bajadas de la bolsa solo anuncian deflación y es probable que duren hasta casi final de año, en un entorno de deflación lo mejor es la renta fija o incluso mantener el dinero en algún sitio sin más, comprar oro en monedas también es buena opción en este momento.

Por cierto la diferencia de comisiones entre acciones europeas y españolas no es tan grande, sale prácticamente igual.


----------



## Kaoska_p (8 Jun 2010)

hola, a corto plazo está claro que veremos deflación, pero no tengo tan claro que a medio plazo no les de por imprimir billetes y veamos alta inflación. Es una forma de poder pagar deudas. 

El problema de invertir en bonos alemanes es que imagino que habrá que hacerse cuenta en banco alemán, o al menos comprarlos a través del Tesoro alemán, no?
Otra posible opción que había pensado es la de invertir en fondos de inversión en renta fija.

En cuanto al oro, ya digo que en este caso lo veo complicado, sin conocimientos y con riesgo de que te timen en Ebay o cualquier otro lado, estando el oro además a un precio muy alto y no sé si algo "burbujeado".. no es una opción que me agrade.


----------



## xavigomis (8 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Muahaha, GAP de -100 para mañana de momento y yo me he kedado corto  a ver si aguanta la tendencia y saboreo sabrosas plusvis mañaneras xD



Vayan recogiendo los OWNEDS...


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Vayan recogiendo los OWNEDS...



como está el PM?????:


----------



## tarrito (8 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como está el PM?????:



aprox 35 puntos arriba


----------



## xavigomis (8 Jun 2010)

+43 y subiendo... TODO en verde, apunta a apertura alcista.


----------



## DeepChu (8 Jun 2010)

Ya veo que me los voy a comer ::::::

A ver como de trasquilado salgo...


----------



## Condor (8 Jun 2010)

"I feeling in my finger, I feeling in my toes"..... agarrense lo machos que los siete miles se muestran en el horizonte y para allá vamos.

La bolsa esta en una realidad, no en una tendencia, el mercado poniendo a cada quien en su sitio!!! Alemania, Merkel (esta chica no era comunista?), allá vamos.

Mujuajajajajajajaja, Mujuajajajajajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!



DeepChu dijo:


> Ya veo que me los voy a comer ::::::
> 
> A ver como de trasquilado salgo...



Yo creo que si aguantas un poco saldrás bien parado, aunque podrías sufrir un poco antes.

PD: hago el telnet de tu firma y no sale nada


----------



## DeepChu (8 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No me he fiado y he salido sacandole unas pequenyas plusvis, que ayer las pille cuando mas alto estaba.

Y sip, no sale nada pq el servidor lleva caido una semana y tengo un compañero que se encarga de ello que es una joyita y deberia descuartizarlo... A ver si lo puedo volver a tener up en breve...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Hemos abierto en el sitio previsto...

Cuelgo una gráfica y me piro... nos leemos luego! 







Saludos...

PD: Yo me quedé vendido con 2 minis...


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2010)

Buenos días 
Se me han pegado las sábanas.Tampoco hay mucho que ver...
CNBC live:
IPC Suiza -0,1% intermensual
Dax rojo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Ya he comprado uno de los minis (ha tocado la base del canal y ha rebotado... pero sin mucha convicción así que me quedo el otro por si acaso...)

Ayer no pude ponerlo... el Konkorde marcaba venta "a saco" de manos fuertes en el Ibex...

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2010)

Buenos días,

Una preguntita que dejo en el aire... ¿Si vosotros tuvieráis el poder de dar un golpe de efecto, cuándo lo usaríais? 

_Esas_ gentes tal vez no puedan solucionar la crisis, pero sí que pueden jugar todas las cartas que tienen en la mano antes de aceptar que han perdido la partida. Cuando hablamos del mad-max inminente creo que olvidamos que estas cosas llevan su tiempo, que suele ser mucho más del que parecería razonable esperar, porque primero se agotan todas las posibilidades. Por ejemplo, planteando la quiebra estatal, antes creo que pondrían en juego la carta de los 750.000 millones que en su momento mostraron al público. En bolsa sucede lo mismo, aunque a un ritmo mucho más frenético. A corto plazo el mercado puede sobrereaccionar ante las declaraciones interesadas y medidas quirúrgicas de los cuidadores de la economía mundial, de ahí mi pregunta. ¿Si estuviesemos en su piel, cuándo intentaríamos dar un empujón al alza a los mercados?

Evidentemente cuando Hannibal Lecter vaya corto ¿y luego?

Una reflexión sin más que puede tener más o menos sentido en un futuro próximo.


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2010)

Yuro tiene tembleque.Tiene pinta de proyectar a zona mínimos.
¿Donde están los 750 megatones?
Existen?


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2010)

LCASC
Me temo que hemos roto la cuña por abajo.
Felices plusvis.


----------



## Condor (8 Jun 2010)

Los mercados estuvieron desde siempre al borde del precipicio y desde el 2008 han dado un paso al frente.

Muajuajajajajajaja, mujujajajajajaja


----------



## pollastre (8 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya he comprado uno de los minis (ha tocado la base del canal y ha rebotado... pero sin mucha convicción así que me quedo el otro por si acaso...)
> 
> Ayer no pude ponerlo... el Konkorde marcaba venta "a saco" de manos fuertes en el Ibex...
> 
> Saludos...



Débil, sí, pero suficiente para sacarle una operación de +30 puntos en el rebote. En mi caso, de 8810-8840. 

bien visto.


----------



## pollastre (8 Jun 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Los mercados estuvieron desde siempre al borde del precipicio y desde el 2008 han dado un paso al frente.
> 
> Muajuajajajajajaja, mujujajajajajaja



Condor,

me permito la licencia de sugerirle que pruebe con un:

*bwuhuhUHUHAUAHHAHAHAH *!!!

Note el sonido nasal "BW....h", que aporta un tono algo más trágico y draculíneo que su ya clásico:

*Mujujujuajajajajajaj *!!!

en fin, sólo unos ligeros apuntes carpetovetónicos, nada más.


----------



## evidente (8 Jun 2010)

43 millones de titulos comerciados del SAN en menos de 45 minutos?

Es normal?

Sabe alguien si los leoncios estan vendiendo o comprando?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (8 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> 43 millones de titulos comerciados del SAN en menos de 45 minutos?
> 
> Es normal?
> 
> Sabe alguien si los leoncios estan vendiendo o comprando?




Yo veo 8 millones..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2010)

in hoc signo vinces


Mulder, anda, dinos algo...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Corto en Bankinter... 


que hay de lo mio... )


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Mulder... yo no queria... se me fue la mano... :´(


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Buffete quiero sangreeee..... :´(




cojonesssss...... :´(


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Buffete quiero sangreeee..... :´(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues el Ibex lleva lo suyo...-1,12%

Me tengo que ir de compras.Tengo la despensa vacía...salvo los latunes
Los latus son sagraos
S2


PD:Menos de 1k para 7700 Maaareeeeannnnteeeeee

Saludos para Condor y un beso a Patricia Conde


----------



## pollastre (8 Jun 2010)

jojojo... madre mía, estos días no valen ni canales, ni soportes, ni resistencias, ni hostias en vinagre... menudos bandazos pegamos, hamijos


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Condor,
> 
> me permito la licencia de sugerirle que pruebe con un:
> 
> ...



A mi me gusta más como suena: *MWHAHAHAHA* 

Le da un toque más malvado, a lo thriller de Michael Jackson.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

estoy corto... :Baile:



ergo...



quiero ver los 3000... ahora...


----------



## tarrito (8 Jun 2010)

YouTube - Guillaume Nery base jumping at Dean's Blue Hole, filmed on breath hold by Julie Gautier

qué les parece el salto!?? ... trato de encontrar algún símil ó metáfora pero ahora mismo no caigo


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

cuando hace POP...


:Baile:


----------



## pollastre (8 Jun 2010)

No, si verás tú... al final, los místicos 3000 tonuelísticos van a ser más realidad que leyenda urbana foreril.


----------



## Misterio (8 Jun 2010)

Me parece exagerada la bajada de hoy no?.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Me he salido sin querer a 4,137... :´(




vamos bonito... vuelve con papá... )

Saludos :XX:


----------



## Condor (8 Jun 2010)

En vez de ajustar la onomatopeya de mi risa tendré que ajustar para cuando los siete miles....

mwhahahahahah, mujajajajajaj, bwhehajijajajajaj (risas para todos los gustos)


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (8 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hemos abierto en el sitio previsto...
> 
> Cuelgo una gráfica y me piro... nos leemos luego!
> 
> ...



LAS COSAS a SU CAUCE, oye, has visto????

El ibex ha roto por debajo del gráfico :8: , está por la pared, vaya. jAJAJAJAJA


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Condor dijo:


> En vez de ajustar la onomatopeya de mi risa tendré que ajustar para cuando los siete miles....
> 
> mwhahahahahah, mujajajajajaj, bwhehajijajajajaj (risas para todos los gustos)





nos la están subiendo para que le volvamos a meter.... jajajajaja :XX:



Saludos )


----------



## pollastre (8 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Me parece exagerada la bajada de hoy no?.



El riesgo país en máximos (217pb)...

600.000 millones de deuda que debemos refinanciar en los próximos 12 meses a los precios cada vez más altos que nos pone el mercado.... es un número que hay que decir despacito y al menos dos veces, para tomar verdadera conciencia de su magnitud.

El mercado ha tomado plena conciencia de que no hay plan capaz de evitar el default de España...

Pero es que además el plan presentado por Zparo es irrisorio, y el mercado lo sabe....

No me parece exagerada la bajada para un país del cual sabemos a ciencia cierta que va a suspender pagos.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (8 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Me parece exagerada la bajada de hoy no?.



Según RBOTIC los 8.000 se pasan rápidos, lo único que debía romper con claridad en los 8.818 y de ahí se va rápido a los místicos 8.100. 

Todo ello para llegar a los misticísimos 7.700sssssssssss, y empezar la verdadera recuperación en W


Otros van más allá y hablan de 7.000s este año y probablemente 5.000s en 2011 ó 2012.

Otros irían hasta los 3.000

Y por último está PEPÓN y los peponistas.


----------



## Condor (8 Jun 2010)

El superávit comercial alemán creció en abril el 38,14% y aplicando ajustes draconianos en su economía.... estos tíos que sabrán que los demás no logran ver?

La avaricia rompe el saco amigos teutones


----------



## Misterio (8 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> El riesgo país en máximos (217pb)...
> 
> 600.000 millones de deuda que debemos refinanciar en los próximos 12 meses a los precios cada vez más altos que nos pone el mercado.... es un número que hay que decir despacito y al menos dos veces, para tomar verdadera conciencia de su magnitud.
> 
> ...




Si y han tomado conciencia de ello esta semana claro..


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> El riesgo país en máximos (217pb)...
> 
> 600.000 millones de deuda que debemos refinanciar en los próximos 12 meses a los precios cada vez más altos que nos pone el mercado.... es un número que hay que decir despacito y al menos dos veces, para tomar verdadera conciencia de su magnitud.
> 
> ...



Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,72% (última actualización 11:17 )
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,52% (última actualización 11:17 )
Spread de nuestra deuda: 220 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, Monday, 7 June 2010 08:30: 280.04
La probabilidad de quiebra del Reino de España es 21.0%

Estamos en Defcon 2 (índice Defcon 250.02)


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Otra vez corto en BKT a 4,19... :Baile:


----------



## tplink888 (8 Jun 2010)

ha habido alguna noticia nueva , o el Ibex 35 esta arrastrando a otros indices ??? :

-DAX 5.825,00 -1,35% -79,95 puntos 10:59:41





-PSI 20 6.853,97 -1,34% -93,18 puntos 11:00:45





-IBEX 35 8.623,60 -1,95% -171,70 puntos 11:14:57


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

no preguntes... nos vamos por el barranco y punto... 




quiero mis plusvas... )


----------



## The Cool Spot (8 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Condor,
> 
> me permito la licencia de sugerirle que pruebe con un:
> 
> ...





Mulder dijo:


> A mi me gusta más como suena: *MWHAHAHAHA*
> 
> Le da un toque más malvado, a lo thriller de Michael Jackson.



Pues yo soy mas partidario de mostrar una brevisima sonrisa, de como 0,5 segundos de duracion para, a continuacion, poner cara seria y decir, con voz calmada "Por favor, bajese los pantalones y la ropa interior, que le voy a hacer una traqueotomia por via anal". La risa de malo maloso esta pasada de moda.



Misterio dijo:


> Me parece exagerada la bajada de hoy no?.



Anda, di que es un chiste eso que afirmas. ¿No querras que pensemos mal de ti?


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

Lo que más me molesta de todo este asunto es que no nos estamos enterando de la misa ni la mitad, sabemos que estamos mal, pero ocurren las cosas sin una justificación y la tendrán a toro pasado, pero aquí NADIE está explicando nada de nada.

Y cuando digo NADIE quiero decir realmente que se lo tienen todo extremadamente calladito entre los politicuchos y unas pocas manos fuertes, antes normalmente nos enterábamos de algo por Cárpatos, pero en este momento la opacidad de lo que está pasando entre bastidores es brutal.

Lo único que explica algo es el gráfico.


----------



## The Cool Spot (8 Jun 2010)

tplink888 dijo:


> ha habido alguna noticia nueva , o el Ibex 35 esta arrastrando a otros indices ??? :
> 
> -DAX 5.825,00 -1,35% -79,95 puntos 10:59:41
> 
> ...



No, no es asi. España es la que esta arrastrando al resto de indices. El IBEX no es mas que el termometro de la quiebra española.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo único que explica algo es el gráfico.




saque su dinero de hispanistán a la de ya... 8:


----------



## pollastre (8 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Si y han tomado conciencia de ello esta semana claro..




Desde luego que no, ya lo sabes bien...

Pero conforme se suceden (y se acumulan) los acontecimientos, se acelera la bajada. O al menos yo lo veo así.

Todavía tenemos el marrón húngaro fresco, del Viernes pasado.

Tenemos tres "exámenes" europeos este mes de Junio.

Ninguno de esos eventos es un "be all, end all" per se, pero si vas sumando pequeñas estupideces, pues vas desangrándote un 1%-2% diario... y así vamos.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (8 Jun 2010)

Si tienes una bolsa sobrevalorada pasas estas cosas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Jun 2010)

La bolsa y ,los pisos siempre suben, ademas siempre se puede refinanciar o alquilar LARGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :no:

Quiero estar dentro y largo con el superreboton tras DIEZ jornadas consecutivas bajando, esta vez no me lo pierdo ¿ que sera lo que lo provoque ? se admiten apuestas ienso:


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> La bolsa y ,los pisos siempre suben, ademas siempre se puede refinanciar o alquilar LARGOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :no:
> 
> Quiero estar dentro y largo con el superreboton tras DIEZ jornadas consecutivas bajando, esta vez no me lo pierdo ¿ que sera lo que lo provoque ? se admiten apuestas ienso:





¿aún le aguanta el ojete...? 8:


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Pues yo soy mas partidario de mostrar una brevisima sonrisa, de como 0,5 segundos de duracion para, a continuacion, poner cara seria y decir, con voz calmada "Por favor, bajese los pantalones y la ropa interior, que le voy a hacer una traqueotomia por via anal". La risa de malo maloso esta pasada de moda.



No me negarás que una risa siniestra tras soltar tu frase quedaría que ni pintada ¿eh?


----------



## The Cool Spot (8 Jun 2010)

Brutal:



> Grecia [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Si IPC interanual de mayo queda en el 5,4%.



No se que lectura hacer, pero un ipc del 5,4 con la que esta cayendo, no me parece muy normal y si muy preocupante.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Brutal:
> 
> 
> 
> No se que lectura hacer, pero un ipc del 5,4 con la que esta cayendo, no me parece muy normal y si muy preocupante.



Yo creo que cualquier lectura que se haga es mala, y si lo lees con mas detenimiento aun, peor. Espero que no llegue eso aqui porque nos pueden joder vivos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿aún le aguanta el ojete...? 8:



recuerde joven que ayer predije cuando bajaba mucho que veriamos el verde o el rojo palido, ocasion que aproveche para cerrar la mitad de la posicion y volver ponerme largo ahora con todo el cargador, tengo el ojete limpito y suave como el de un bebe 


Si llega a dejar usted a Juanlu como le dije mejor le hubiera ido :no:

JUANLU dile a Tonuel que te libere, a los 17000 directos inocho:


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Jun 2010)

último off-topic sobre las apuestas de donde acabará el ibex 35 en 2010 en reta.

sabéis que hace unos meses pude apostar 15 a 1 hasta 100 euros que acababa por debajo de 9000 (la más madmaxista que había)
que un colega había hecho la misma apuesta en febrero 8 a 1
que hace un mes se pagaba 5 a 1 pero que casi nunca estaba disponible (y cuando lo estaba sólo permitía apostar un máximo de 3 euros)
que desde hace 10 días la apuesta simplemente no aparecía en el terminal (ni disponible ni pollas...)
ayer probé... y tachán... disponible... se paga 3,5 a 1.
le doy (no recuerdo la cantidad... y me dice que esa cantidad no es posible). Le doy 10 euros... y nones.
le doy al máximo disponible... y me da...
un máximo de 1,90...

supongo que esa apuesta ya no volverá a estar disponible... y si lo hace será como el ascenso a primera de la real sociedad (creo que tiene un 99,86% de posibilidades de ascender) que se pagará calculo 1 a 1,01.

PD para juanlu:
acabar por encima de 15.000 se paga 31 a 1 (eso sí que es rentabilidad, cohone)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (8 Jun 2010)

Bueno, inicio mi viaje de vuelta a Madrid, todo lo bueno es CORTO  :

Con un par de huevos Tonuelisticos dejo abiertos largos con todo el cargador y no los mirare hasta mañana :fiufiu:

Espero que os pongais largos y ganemos todos juntos, Zapatero es un gran estadista y nos llevara a la champion league de nuevo, vamos a superar a Francia e Italia........ y por que no a EEUU :ouch:

Una buena noticia como que las encuentas den ganador a nuestro estimado presidente con mayoria absoluta haria que la confianza en España reinara en los mercados y seriamos refugio de los capitales mundiales, nuestros grandes amigos y aliados planetarios lo celebrarian por todo lo alto y la alianza de civilizaciones llegaria a su maximo explendor :no:


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> último off-topic sobre las apuestas de donde acabará el ibex 35 en 2010 en reta.
> 
> sabéis que hace unos meses pude apostar 15 a 1 hasta 100 euros que acababa por debajo de 9000 (la más madmaxista que había)
> que un colega había hecho la misma apuesta en febrero 8 a 1
> ...



Al principio no hice mucho caso de estos comentarios de las apuestas, pero cada dia los veo más interesantes, no dejes de postearlos, por favor.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Una buena noticia como que las encuentas den ganador a nuestro estimado presidente con mayoria absoluta haria que la confianza en España reinara en los mercados y seriamos refugio de los capitales mundiales, nuestros grandes amigos y aliados planetarios lo celebrarian por todo lo alto y la alianza de civilizaciones llegaria a su maximo explendor :no:



Yo creo que si las encuestas dicen eso, nos vamos al 5000 de golpe


----------



## evidente (8 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Yo veo 8 millones..



en Renta 4 en la casilla que indica VOLUMEN, es correcto o es qaue yo interpreto mal el dato...es volumen bruto o neto real trasnsaccionado?

::


----------



## BOYPER (8 Jun 2010)

Carpatos...
"Si miramos un gráfico del futuro a 15 minutos veremos que en el mínimo del día se ha creado casi una libélula con volumen muy alto que ha supuesto una parada en la bajada. Esto se podría utilizar como punto de entrada para buscar la rotura de la directriz bajista en el RSI desde los máximos de ayer, lo que pasa es que el euro está muy peligroso y por lo tanto la operació es de alto riesgo, cosa que se debe contabilizar en la posición."


----------



## BOYPER (8 Jun 2010)

Y más Cárpatos...
"La rotura de la directriz bajista en el RSI se ha producido pero hemos impactado contra el mínimo de ayer en precio, por lo que aparece una parada en el rebote desde mínimos. Aquí está el punto peligroso porque es buen sitio para la entrada de cortos, por lo que ya cada uno tiene que tener estrategia de salida, es decir, sacar todo, dejar un poco para probar suerte, etc. Lo cierto es que nos ha hehco una lápida con volumen alto y eso es interés vededor fuerte y es salida completa."


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Cárpatos dijo:


> * Ibex 35*
> 
> 
> La rotura de la directriz bajista en el RSI se ha producido pero hemos impactado contra el mínimo de ayer en precio, por lo que aparece una parada en el rebote desde mínimos. Aquí está el punto peligroso porque es buen sitio para la entrada de cortos, por lo que ya cada uno tiene que tener estrategia de salida, es decir, sacar todo, dejar un poco para probar suerte, etc. Lo cierto es que nos ha hehco una lápida con volumen alto y eso es interés vendedor fuerte y es salida completa





Mulder... ¿qué le parece? ¿descorchamos la botella...? )


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> Y más Cárpatos...




Hoyga Pompero... :no:

al señor Cárpatos hay que quotearle con un poco de respeto... 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2010)

Por favor que aparezca ya el rebote mulderiano.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2010)

> 11:17:28 h.
> Grecia [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Price stability.


----------



## kaxkamel (8 Jun 2010)

Miguel Freijo
Ciclo 'Dónde Invertir' - Analista de IG Markets

Martes, 08 de Junio de 2010


La Bolsa española atraviesa un momento de turbulencias. Sin embargo, siempre existen oportunidades de inversión. Miguel Freijó, analista de IG Markets, ha respondido a las dudas de los lectores sobre la futura tendencia de la renta variable.

Los internautas preguntan a Miguel Freijo


Jorge

1. 08/06/2010 - 10:03h.


Buenos dias. ¿Cree que, por el momento, ha tocado fondo BBVA y nos encaminamos hacia una recuperación o seguirá la tendencia negativa algún tiempo? Gracias.


Buenos días Jorge. Pienso que no podemos considerar que nuestro sector financiero haya tocado fondo. Más aún cuando vemos día tras día fuertes posiciones bajistas en muchos de nuestros bancos. Eso sí, considero que nuestros dos grandes no van a retroceder más. POr lo que considero que tanto BBVA como SAN son 2 buenas opciones en estos momentos siempre que mantengamos la posición al menos 12 meses

Carlos

2. 08/06/2010 - 10:07h.


Buenos dias. Respecto a Ferrovial y Acciona, ¿qué expectativas esperan en medio-largo plazo? ¿En que cota las podríamos ver a final de año? Gracias.


Buenos días Carlos. Veo más potencial a Acciona. Es una compañía cuya cotización aún no refleja su buen posicionamiento y perspectivas. A pesar de la caída que arrastra desde comienzos de año soy optimista de cara al corto/medio plazo y estimo que cerrará el año en positivo. Respecto a FER creo que es un valor que a estas alturas está muy castigado

Antonio

3. 08/06/2010 - 10:12h.


Buenos dias Miguel, Dispongo de un capital de 30000 euros que no voy a necesitar a corto-medio plazo. ¿donde lo invertiría usted para obtener mayor rentabilidad en un plazo de 2-3 años? Muchas gracias


Buenos días Antonio. En estos momentos destinaría gran parte de mi cartera a la Renta Fija. Deuda pública alemana a corto plazo, y deuda corporativa de grandes empresas que en estos momentos con los actuales tipos tan bajos están dando rentabilidades muy interesantes. También incluiría renta variable norteamericana y de países emergentes.

piñon

4. 08/06/2010 - 10:15h.


Necesito dolares USA para viajar en octubre ¿es previsible una recuperación del euro antes de esa fecha o mejor compro ya los dólares?


La caída del euro ha sido muy fuerte y en período de tiempo muy corto. Me atrevería a decir que en el corto plazo recuperará algo de terreno frente al US dólar, y es que el BCE tratará desde la reunión de mañana de devolver cierta estabilidad a la moneda. Volviendo a su pregunta, creo que de aquí a octubre no veremos muchos cambios en el eur/usd por lo que estaremos en los mismos niveles que ahora.

jameson

5. 08/06/2010 - 10:18h.


¿Qué opinión tiene de SOS a medio y largo plazo?, ¿y de otras alimentarias tales como EVA, PVA, VIS? Muchas gracias, un saludo


Es un sector muy castigado y no vemos que las perspectivas puedan cambiar en el corto plazo. La opción que más nos gusta es Viscofan. Si se fija en su cotización permanece al margen del resto del mercado. Para el largo plazo me fijaría más en el sector eléctrico o de renovables

José Luis

6. 08/06/2010 - 10:22h.


Buenos días.¿Qué opinión le merece Telefónica para entrar en éstos momentos considerando su rentabilidad por dividendo y sus perspectivas en los próximos años? Muchas gracias


Buenos días José Luis. Seguimos apostando por un Ibex que cierre el año en positivo, y si se cumplen nuestros pronósticos será porque TEF cerrará el ejercicio por encima de los 19 euros. Pocas compañías han sabido establecer una política de diversificación tan interesante como Telefónica. El problema es que su cotización se ha visto arrastrada por el sentimiento negativo del mercado.

Hernando

7. 08/06/2010 - 10:25h.


Por favor quisiera que me explicarta cuáles son las razones para que Sacyr esté tan hundido y cuáles son sus perspectivas para el resto del año. Gracias


Son varias. Cuando el mercado es bajista es muy difícil "escapar" de esta tendencia. Además el sector de la construcción ha sido uno de los más castigados en nuestro país. Tanto que ha contagiado a otros sectores tan importantes como el financiero. Las perspectivas para lo que queda de año me temo que no son muy positivas y menos con la actual situación del país: alta tasa de paro, recortes en el gasto público, subida de impuestos, etc... que hacen muy difícil una reactivación del sector.

Elena

8. 08/06/2010 - 10:29h.


¿Cree que Gamesa volverá a los 14 o que seguirá en caida libre? Gracias por la respuesta


Hola Elena. Creo que es una situación muy similar a la de Acciona. Y en este caso también considero que ya hemos visto lo peor. Es otra compañía cuya cotización no recoge su alto potencial de crecimiento y ha sido otra de las grandes perjudicadas de esta oleada bajista. Creo que no puede caer más de los niveles actuales

levi

9. 08/06/2010 - 10:34h.


Buenos días Miguel, ¿cuál crees que será la evolución de INDRA a corto/medio plazo? Gracias


Buenos días Levi. La cotizacón de Indra ha sufrido una fuerte volatilidad durante los últimos meses. Estamos hablando de una compañía con un balance saneado y que se ha adjudicado importantes contratos en los que va de año por lo que podemos esperar que tenga un buen comportamiento en el corto/medio plazo. Nuestro precio objetivo es de 16 euros.

Maria

10. 08/06/2010 - 10:37h.


Buenos días ¿que opinión tiene de Zeltia?. ¿Espera una recuparación del valor a lo largo de este año? gracias


BUenos días María. Demasiada volatilidad. Nos gusta la compañía pero sigue siendo muy sensible a su Yondelis. Esperamos un movimiento muy lateral en lo que queda de año

Eduardo

11. 08/06/2010 - 10:39h.


Buenos dias Miguel, me gustaría conocer tu opinión sobre las acciones del Banco de Valencia.


Buenos días Eduardo. Seguimos siendo muy pesimistas con nuestro sector financiero y nuestra recomendación es mantener los bancos fuera de nuestra cartera en estos momentos.

Juan de Hita

12. 08/06/2010 - 10:43h.


Buenos días, ¿qué aconseja respecto a Jazztel? ¿No le parece que el valor de la acción no refleja os buenos datos que arroja la compañía en cuanto a resultados, reducción de la deuda y captación de clientes?


Totalmente de acuerdo con su análisis. JAzztel es una compañía que ha experimentado un "lavado de cara" durante los últimos 12 meses. Los tres aspectos que me comenta deberían ser motivo suficiente para entrar en el valor pero volvemos a lo mismo, el problema es la actual tendencia bajista de nuestro mercado que arrastra a todas las cotizaciones.

SANTANDERINUS

13. 08/06/2010 - 10:44h.


¿Cómo ve entrar ahora, con un horizonte de tres años, en el Santander?


Bien. Es un banco que ha mantenido el tipo en los momentos más duros de la crisis actual por lo que podemos esperar que sea también de los que suban con más fuerza una vez dejemos atrás la situación actual.

iago viudez

14. 08/06/2010 - 10:48h.


Me gustaría conocer la evolución de Ferrovial a medio plazo, con la politica de desinversiones que esta realizando.


BUenos días. Hay que tener en cuenta que fue un valor que se "calentó" mucho durante el año pasado debido al tema de CIntra y las grandes perspectivas que reflejaba en esos momentos. Esas perspectivas se han ido enfriando por la situación de los mercados globales por lo que me temo que no podemos esperar mucho en el medio plazo.

Joan

15. 08/06/2010 - 10:52h.


Buenos días; ¿Cuando cree que los mercados europeos recuperarán la estabilidad?


Buenos días Joan. Cuando nuestras instituciones como la UE, BCE y por supuesto los gobiernos de cada país vuelvan a dar síntomas de unidad y pongan en marcha políticas efectivas, concretas y coordinadas. Hasta ahora vemos como da la sensación de que cada país "hace la guerra" por su lado. Alemania: prohíbe los cortos de forma unilateral, Francia comenta que le viene muy bien la actual situación del euro. Y además incluso nos afecta la crisis de países que ni siquiera forman parte de nuestra moneda como es el caso de Hungría. Por contra, países como EEUU o el Reino Unido están siendo capaces de poner en marcha medidas concretas para hacer frente a la crisis actual incluso con gobiernos de coalición.

Trasgu

16. 08/06/2010 - 10:55h.


Hola Miguel, para un perfil conservador, ¿que mercado financiero te merece más confianza?, ¿Luxemburg, USA, ...?. Gracias.


Más que un mercado en concreto apostaría por activos que nos ofrezcan mucha seguridad aunque las rentabilidades no sean muy altas. Deuda alemana, deuda corporativa de grandes empresas, fondos monetarios. Dicho esto, en estos momentos el mercado de EEUU presenta grandes oportunidades a unos niveles de riesgo relativamente bajos.

pelu

17. 08/06/2010 - 10:56h.


Me gustaría saber si Mapfre puede ser una buena inversión de aquí a final de año. Tengo algunas y no sé si ampliar o vender.


Ninguna de las dos opciones. Mantenga. Es un buen valor dentro de un sector muy complicado en estos momentos. Vemos que a largo plazo la inversión será rentable

ALBERT

18. 08/06/2010 - 10:58h.


Hola, Miguel, ¿cómo ves Albertis para entrar ahora? Saludos


Hola Albert. Me esperaría un poco, ya que es muy factible que toque niveles de 10 euros en el corto plazo. En esos momentos entraría. Nos gusta mucho la presencia que tiene la compañía en el mercado norteamericano

Andrés

19. 08/06/2010 - 10:59h.


Buenos días Miguel, tengo Grifols compradas a 11,52. ¿Qué me recomiendas?. Muchas gracias de antemano por tu consejo.


Mi recomendación es que no se ponga nervioso. Es un valor muy conservador que no debería caer más de los niveles actuales.

Entrevistas Digitales en ELPAÍS.com

muy bueno lo de:

Seguimos apostando por un Ibex que cierre el año en positivo, y si se cumplen nuestros pronósticos será porque TEF cerrará el ejercicio por encima de los 19 euros.


----------



## BOYPER (8 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoyga Pompero... :no:
> 
> al señor Cárpatos hay que quotearle con un poco de respeto... 8:



Posiblemente tenga ud razón..
Pero desde que puso a SERSAN (un comentarista en su despacho que sólo comentaba los futuros) y perdieron hasta la camisa, él y SERSAN, el amigo Cárpatos tiene gran valor comentando las noticias únicamente. Es más, a SERSAN le dio carta de libertad a los dos meses..


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por favor que aparezca ya el rebote mulderiano.



¿al final compró papelitos...?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> Miguel Freijo
> Ciclo 'Dónde Invertir' - Analista de IG Markets
> 
> Martes, 08 de Junio de 2010
> ...




A mi lo que me parece acojonante es que los analistos hablen como si fueran entrenadores de fútbol

El partido ha sido duro.

Son once contra once.

El valor ha sido muy castigado.

Tiene politicas de diverisficación interesante.

Ha dado el do de pecho en lo más duro de la crisis...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> al final compró papelitos...



No, no!.

Vendi papelitos y compré empresas.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No, no!.
> 
> Vendí papelitos y compré empresas.




pues que le vaya bonito...


nos vamos al hoyo... y sus participaciones empresariales con usted...


----------



## Gotterdamerung (8 Jun 2010)

No hagaís caso de los astrólogos conspiranoicos...


----------



## carvil (8 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias 8:


Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1045-46 resistencia zona de 1055-56

Oro resistencia 1256-60 soporte 1229


Salu2


----------



## burbujito1982 (8 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que si las encuestas dicen eso, nos vamos al 5000 de golpe



Mulder, yo fuí uno de los que habló de las apuestas. Veo que ahora cambia la percepción. Me alegro.

El caso es que hay apuesta diaria (antes de las 14:30) por como terminará el IBEX cada dia.

Los intervalos varían, pero suelen ser de entre 0.5% y 1.5%. Luego están los de más de 2-3% arriba o abajo.

Estaría bien una predicción suya para los que no invertimos en bolsa pero sí nos jugamos los cuartos al rojo.

Muchas gracias de antemano y perdón por el pequeño "off topic"


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2010)

2 sesiones rozando el borde del abismo, con muy poco volumen, y el miedo empieza a ser profundo. Sigo pensando que los cortos pueden ser muy peligrosos en este punto, porque aunque el ibex marca nuevos mínimos (en realidad se ha apoyado en el soporte propuesto, rebotando de inmediato), los demás índices aguantan dónde tienen que aguantar, y son los que mandan. 

El volumen es bajísimo, ojo cuando reaparezca, que en semanal por norma después de que haya una secuencia de barras decrecientes, cuando empieza a volver el movimiento suele producirse un movimiento con continuidad durante algunas semanas.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

quiero guano para comer... gracias por escucharme... 8:


----------



## percebo (8 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> 2 sesiones rozando el borde del abismo, con muy poco volumen, y el miedo empieza a ser profundo. Sigo pensando que los cortos pueden ser muy peligrosos en este punto, porque aunque el ibex marca nuevos mínimos (en realidad se ha apoyado en el soporte propuesto, rebotando de inmediato), los demás índices aguantan dónde tienen que aguantar, y son los que mandan.
> 
> El volumen es bajísimo, ojo cuando reaparezca, que en semanal por norma después de que haya una secuencia de barras decrecientes, cuando empieza a volver el movimiento suele producirse un movimiento con continuidad durante algunas semanas.



Estoy de acuerdo, ademas no se si tendra mucha validez, pero en un par de ocasiones me he fijado y suele dar resultado, en la grafica del s&p de los dos ultimos dias lo han dejado caer pero lentamente con picos muy pequeños, y creo que esa es la mejor manera de poder ir acumulando papel a lo largo de las dos sesiones , luego si los bichos estan acumulando papel...., yo por si acaso en 8600 he cerrado casi todos los cortos de acciones (menos acs que me da en la nariz que mucho no van a rebotar) y he comprado un par de minis.... a ver que pasa.... dicho lo cual vendra el desplome fijo....

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (8 Jun 2010)

El perder el 81,9% de Finobacci; es decir, cerrar por debajo de los 8.818 ¿a dónde nos llevaría? ¿A buscar los mínimos de marzo-09?


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

sois unas gacelas...



hoy cenaremos en el infierno...


----------



## errozate (8 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> sois unas gacelas...
> 
> 
> 
> hoy cenaremos en el infierno...





Tortuga perezosa con alma de *gacela,*
me convirtió la vida, en su dura carrera, 
los tobillos lastrados del roce de cadenas,
y arrastrando la bola, cumplo la condena.


¿El hipotecón o la bolsa?


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> sois unas gacelas...
> 
> 
> 
> hoy cenaremos en el infierno...



Ponen caldero en el menú,verdad?


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, ademas no se si tendra mucha validez, pero en un par de ocasiones me he fijado y suele dar resultado, en la grafica del s&p de los dos ultimos dias lo han dejado caer pero lentamente con picos muy pequeños, y creo que esa es la mejor manera de poder ir acumulando papel a lo largo de las dos sesiones , luego si los bichos estan acumulando papel...., yo por si acaso en 8600 he cerrado casi todos los cortos de acciones (menos acs que me da en la nariz que mucho no van a rebotar) y he comprado un par de minis.... a ver que pasa.... dicho lo cual vendra el desplome fijo....
> 
> Un saludo y suerte.



Me alegra leerte, percebo. Se me pasó por alto en su momento, así que ahí va: enhorabuena por las próximas noches en vela, cambiando pañales, limpiando vómitos y esas cosas tan majas que hacen los padres 

Sobre el tema que nos ocupa, yo también creo que estos niveles pueden ser una buena oportunidad de compra, lo dije el domingo y lo mantengo mientras el guión siga así de teatrero sin romper nada. Hasta el momento, todo ha parado dónde tocaba.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

He cerrado el corto en tablas... a ver que hacen los americanos... 8:


----------



## percebo (8 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Me alegra leerte, percebo. Se me pasó por alto en su momento, así que ahí va: enhorabuena por las próximas noches en vela, cambiando pañales, limpiando vómitos y esas cosas tan majas que hacen los padres
> 
> Sobre el tema que nos ocupa, yo también creo que estos niveles pueden ser una buena oportunidad de compra, lo dije el domingo y lo mantengo mientras el guión siga así de teatrero sin romper nada. Hasta el momento, todo ha parado dónde tocaba.



jajajajajajaja gracias por tu "enhorabuena", la verdad es que la cosa esta como para fiarse de nada, pero bueno, la verdad es que yo tenia la misma sensación que tu de teatro....., ahora solo queda descubrir si es una comedia o un drama (para nosotros) jajajajajajajaja, en fin, como llevaba un tramo trincado bastante majo corto, me pedia el cuerpo emociones fuertes, a ver como termina la cosa.


----------



## errozate (8 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> De expanisvos va el tema:
> 
> En semanal:
> 
> ...





Sï, más o menos, donde hemos parado y que es recomendable ir a la playa ¿No es eso?

Saludos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2010)

> 13:11:22 h.
> Enlace interesante [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Aparecemos en Cárpatos chicos!


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

lo iba a postear... )


Saludos :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Ya estoy por aquí... vengo de jugar a ten... digo de la huelga! inocho:



Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> El perder el 81,9% de Finobacci; es decir, cerrar por debajo de los 8.818 ¿a dónde nos llevaría? ¿A buscar los mínimos de marzo-09?



Has acertado el 1... ) fibo6*1*,8%!

Sí, lo que nos dice haberlo roto, es que tenemos muchas posibilidades de visitar mínimos de marzo'09...

Ahora mismo la directriz superior que he dibujado esta mañana es la que manda...

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2010)

errozate dijo:


> Sï, más o menos, donde hemos parado y que es recomendable ir a la playa ¿No es eso?
> 
> Saludos.



Hasta ahora cumple... y sí, lo mejor es irse a la playa, no me cansaré de recomendarlo, se acierta casi siempre a menos que el día esté nublado, como es hoy (grrrr), pero para los masoquistas, también doy mi opinión 

Hoy el ibex ha frenado en esa línea bajista, ha sido al tick.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

El spread está bajando chavales... ésto va p'arriba... :ouch:


----------



## Wbuffete (8 Jun 2010)

Hablando de directrices....
El Yuro afrontará la directriz bajista de 5 días aproximadamente sobre las 15 ó 15,30.
Va a ser divertido.


----------



## The Cool Spot (8 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Me alegra leerte, percebo. Se me pasó por alto en su momento, así que ahí va: enhorabuena por las próximas noches en vela, cambiando pañales, limpiando vómitos y esas cosas tan majas que hacen los padres
> 
> Sobre el tema que nos ocupa, yo también creo que estos niveles pueden ser una buena oportunidad de compra, lo dije el domingo y lo mantengo mientras el guión siga así de teatrero sin romper nada. Hasta el momento, todo ha parado dónde tocaba.



Pues yo digo que todavia quedan unos 450 puntos de bajada sobre los minimos de hoy, nada que no solucionen dos o tres sesiones mas de caidas, y luego reboton, aun en contra de los fundamentales.

Pero vamos, que nadie me tome de ejemplo, yo no estoy ni comprado ni vendido...


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Pues yo digo que todavia quedan unos 450 puntos de bajada sobre los minimos de hoy, nada que no solucionen dos o tres sesiones mas de caidas, y luego reboton, aun en contra de los fundamentales.
> 
> Pero vamos, que nadie me tome de ejemplo, yo no estoy ni comprado ni vendido...



Podría ser... en realidad lo interesante será ver qué sucede a nivel semanal, un amago de pérdida de soportes sería especialmente cruel por parte de los leoncios, con cierre por encima, pero contra ese tipo de cosas no podemos luchar. Se ejecuta el stop y listos.


----------



## percebo (8 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Podría ser... en realidad lo interesante será ver qué sucede a nivel semanal, un amago de pérdida de soportes sería especialmente cruel por parte de los leoncios, con cierre por encima, pero contra ese tipo de cosas no podemos luchar. Se ejecuta el stop y listos.



Bueno, si hay una forma, no poner el stop o ponerlo donde ya sea un disparate, eso sí, no metiendo mucha carne en el asador, la verdad es que tal y como esta la volatilidad lo de los stops es una autentica merienda de negros, yo no voy a decir donde tengo los de los dos minis porque me da verguenza hasta escribirlo pero tal y como esta la cosa es la unica manera de poder trincar algo de tramo, eso si con poco dinero y sin la intencion de cerrarlo a las dos horas.


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes calamardos ¿cómo van esas plusvalías? veo poco movimiento en el hilo, una de dos, o alguien esta ganando mucho o alguien está palmando mucho. No creo que esteis fuera de los mercados porque sois unos viciados y algunos os ganais la vida con esto.

Acabamos en verde.


----------



## Condor (8 Jun 2010)

rojo es lo que luce, verde nace donde quiera


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Veamos como progresa la sesión... ienso: Me encanta tirar líneas... )







Los SL están clarísimos...

Saludos...


----------



## Condor (8 Jun 2010)

SL? sociedad limitada? second life? semos lelos?


----------



## percebo (8 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Veamos como progresa la sesión... ienso: Me encanta tirar líneas... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ufffffffffffff, que mala baba de grafico, bueno from lost to the river.

Un saludo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Condor dijo:


> SL? sociedad limitada? second life? semos lelos?



Semos lelos, obviamente... :|



percebo dijo:


> Ufffffffffffff, que mala baba de grafico, bueno from lost to the river.
> 
> Un saludo.



Mala baba si vas largo... )
Me acabo de bajar de un corto 8710-8630, me queda abierto otro en 8670... con SL 8665, no quiero sorpresitas... :fiufiu:

Por cierto, estoy con lo que has dicho antes, yo en los últimos días, he fallado 2 operaciones de 12. Pues las 2 estaban en la buena dirección pero con SL muy ajustados... 
HAY QUE ENTRAR CON POCO APALANCAMIENTO Y CON SL LEJANOS...

Saludos...


----------



## Dula (8 Jun 2010)

Esto se despeña hoy por debajo de los 8.500.


----------



## Condor (8 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Semos lelos, obviamente... :|
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos...



Ya te digo!! que aquí pocos pierden.... y casi _T_odos _P_ueden


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jun 2010)

Dale, pepón, daleeeeeeeee


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2010)

Peeeeeeeepooooooon!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Peeeeeeeepooooooon!





Pepitoria dijo:


> Dale, pepón, daleeeeeeeee



Tenemos a pepón.... )







Dale Tonuel!!!!! :XX:

PD: Me saltó el SL en 8665 y me volví a poner corto en 8660 SL 8655...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Nuevo Rating Telefónica A- con perspectiva negativa... donde estará el rico heredero...? ienso:

El S&P rompe los 1050...

Saludos...


----------



## Nakamura (8 Jun 2010)

Madre mia -1,80 pero ayer no era mínimo ya?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2010)

Cada vez me gusta más la postura de Claca, están mareando la perdiz para acumular e ir solantando durante el proximo mes.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que aun nos queda un pequeño resquicio para caer algo más, el S&P ha de llegar a 1040 y el Ibex le sigue bastante estos días.


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2010)

Es verdad... ¿dónde andará Pepón? El muy gacela nos habló de los 13.000 cuando el IBEX andaba por los 12.000. Todavía me acuerdo de alguna de sus frases "La crisis es mentira, esto se va muy arriba". Lo ha clavado, sí )

Sobre el debate SL o no, yo siempre he sido partidario de poco apalancamiento a costa de ganar margen con el stop. A zulo se lo dije ayer, creo. Con la volatilidad actual, uno o dos minis ya es suficiente y consigues un recorrido grande en pocas sesiones.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

veo hostias volar... :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

He aprovechado para sacarme otro mini 8660-8600... pero he abierto otro en 8615... este no se si lo salvaré... :X

Saludos...

PD: Por ahora, todos los ataques a la directriz bajista han servido para abrir cortos... cuando la supere (con filtro) será buen momento para entrar largo...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

yo hoy ya paso de meterme no sea que me caiga alguna... ::


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Es verdad... ¿dónde andará Pepón? El muy gacela nos habló de los 13.000 cuando el IBEX andaba por los 12.000. Todavía me acuerdo de alguna de sus frases "La crisis es mentira, esto se va muy arriba". Lo ha clavado, sí )
> 
> Sobre el debate SL o no, yo siempre he sido partidario de poco apalancamiento a costa de ganar margen con el stop. A zulo se lo dije ayer, creo. Con la volatilidad actual, uno o dos minis ya es suficiente y consigues un recorrido grande en pocas sesiones.



Lo curioso es que cuando habló al principio si tuvo algo de razón, pero luego la cagó a más no poder, aun recuerdo las conspiranoias de esos días con saber quien era el.

Lleva tiempo desaparecido de la escena y creo que aun tardará en volver


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lleva tiempo desaparecido de la escena y creo que aun tardará en volver




creo que hundió su barco en la bahia pata no regalárselo al banco... )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Abróchense los cinturones, nos vamos a probar mínimos... :Baile:

Saludos...


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2010)

Corta en 8615, como LCASC...


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2010)

Me acuerdo cuando la robasta se acercaba que solían usarlo como excusa para subir el índice, ahora pasa al revés. A medida que se aproxima la hora de cierre lo bajan mas jajaja.


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

SP 1045... ienso:


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Abróchense los cinturones, nos vamos a probar mínimos... :Baile:
> 
> Saludos...



no me jodas... que estoy fuera... :ouch:


Saludos :S


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

Creo que al Ibex ya no lo llevarán mucho más abajo de 8535, cuidado los cortos.


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que al Ibex ya no lo llevarán mucho más abajo de 8535, cuidado los cortos.



Éso iba a decir yo... tengo el botón de compra preparado... )


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2010)

8535 ¿hablas del contado o del futuro?


----------



## FlaubertSt (8 Jun 2010)




----------



## Dula (8 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que al Ibex ya no lo llevarán mucho más abajo de 8535, cuidado los cortos.



Se planta por debajo de los 8.500.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Corta en 8615, como LCASC...



Fuera en 8540... cuidado pecata. Estoy con Mulder, ahora los cortos comienzan a ser peligrosos... además mañana por la mañana no podré mirarlo hasta las 15:00h...

Os leo luego...

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Jun 2010)

La verdad es que están tumbando al ibex... para que nos vamos engañar...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

FlaubertSt dijo:


>



No me jodas que son bomberos... :ouch:

Qué dilema!!!! ::


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Fuera en 8540... cuidado pecata. Estoy con Mulder, ahora los cortos comienzan a ser peligrosos... además mañana por la mañana no podré mirarlo hasta las 15:00h...
> 
> Os leo luego...
> 
> Saludos y suerte!



Fuera en 8535...


----------



## chudire (8 Jun 2010)

oooohh...chicos, veo muchas acciones baratas! 

Una pregunta al foro, si pongo dinero en bolsa gano siempre? oooohhh

[modo gorki OFF]

un saludo gua-gua-guano apes


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Jun 2010)

Largo en Bankinter a 4,133... mis hijos ya tienen herencia... ::


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me jodas que son bomberos... :ouch:
> 
> Qué dilema!!!! ::



Evidentemente son bomberos pirómanos


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2010)

De momento sigue en el rango de lo esperable, ni filtro ni gaitas, pero claro, con USA rozando el soporte, el rebote ya no es al tick jejeje


----------



## psikoWOLF (8 Jun 2010)

FlaubertSt dijo:


>



para mi la foto del día. 

Ni los bomberos pueden apagar este fuego


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me jodas que son bomberos... :ouch:
> 
> Qué dilema!!!! ::



Dicen que los bomberos especuladores son los peores. ¿Tú sabes algo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera en 8535...



Enhorabuena pecata...  Además le has perdido el miedo a los cortos... 

Si superamos la bajista que he dibujado por la mañana, creo que sería buen momento para entrar larga, el doble suelo es muy evidente... (te lo digo porque te gusta más entrar del lado largo...)

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, has hecho huelga...?


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Jun 2010)

¿ninguno se ha metido largo...? ¿estais cagaos...? :fiufiu:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Dicen que los bomberos especuladores son los peores. ¿Tú sabes algo?



Yo..... nada.... :

Saludos... y por cierto no me bajo a la playa, pero me bajo a la piscina... hasta lugo!


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Dicen que los bomberos especuladores son los peores. ¿Tú sabes algo?



y además van cortos de manguera... )


----------



## pyn (8 Jun 2010)

zulomán va largo con todo el equipo dijo.


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿ninguno se ha metido largo...? ¿estais cagaos...? :fiufiu:



Con esto volando sobre nuestras cabezas a ver quien es el valiente...

De Cárpatos:



> Mundo hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Muchos rumores de grandes hedge funds a los que se les podrían activar sistemas automáticos de ventas ante un cierre por debajo de 1.045 del S&P contado



quita bichoooo


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Jun 2010)

he cerrado el largo a 4,149... creo que me he cagado encima... :o


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

otra vez SP a 1043... :S



Saludos )


----------



## evidente (8 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿ninguno se ha metido largo...? ¿estais cagaos...? :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Yo, con todo el cargador al Botas, largo en 7,23 :baba:
> ...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

ve poniendo el culo... 8:


----------



## xavigomis (8 Jun 2010)

Yo tb voy largo hasta las trancas...

Veremos 

^^;


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

No he podido evitarlo y he entrado largo en 8540... :ouch:

A ver si lo puedo cerrar hoy, que quedarme abierto y largo me da yuyu... :cook:

Saludos...

PD: He visto posiciones de compra superiores a las de venta... ::


----------



## eruique (8 Jun 2010)

hasta el infierno y yo pillaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Claca (8 Jun 2010)

Pues el euro se está poniendo las pilas. Qué teatreros jajajaja


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Pues el euro se está poniendo las pilas. Qué teatreros jajajaja



veo mucha presión bajista... ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Estamos contra la directriz bajista... momento de máxima tensión... 8:

Fuera del largo en 8620... se acabó por hoy...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (8 Jun 2010)

los americanos están relajando el esfinter... a ver quien es el chulo que se queda abierto... :fiufiu:


----------



## evidente (8 Jun 2010)

SAN vendidas a 7.38 8: ) :XX: :baba: ::

no la puedo creer...jejeje...hoy brindo por este foro )


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario ha sido ligeramente negativo.

- Han vendido hasta las 11 aproximadamente.
- A partir de ahí se han puesto a comprar hasta las 15:20 más o menos.
- Han vuelto a vender hasta el final de la sesión.
- En subasta han vendido.

Parece que no se fian de lo que pase con el S&P, aunque de todas formas la tarde ha sido muy poco activa con poquísimas operaciones, parece que duden o tengan miedo de lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## debianita (8 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes guanistas, lástima que estos dias no puedo seguir el mercado, solo he tenido tiempo para meterle un cortito a mi banco favorito (POP) y sacarle 5 miseros centimillos en 30 minutillos que he tenido disponibles.

Juanlu ata a Tonuel unos dias que me quedaré sin mi guano 

a este paso vemos los 7k antes de final de mes, ienso: en la porra dije que seria el dia 30 .... Pecata preparame la chinita de la caja por si gano :XX:


----------



## pollastre (8 Jun 2010)

chudire dijo:


> oooohh...chicos, veo muchas acciones baratas!
> 
> Una pregunta al foro, si pongo dinero en bolsa gano siempre? oooohhh
> 
> [modo gorki OFF]



No gorki, no....

Gorki malo... dinero bueno.

gorki malo!

[SLOT mode off]


----------



## spheratu (8 Jun 2010)

Si se ven los 7k este verano habrá algún tipo de rebotillo....supongo......antes del gran guanazo invernal.


----------



## chudire (8 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No gorki, no....
> 
> Gorki malo... dinero bueno.
> 
> ...



SLOT bueno... bueno.

Excelente...

[MODO Mr. BURNS OFF]


----------



## atman (8 Jun 2010)

psikoWOLF dijo:


> para mi la foto del día.
> 
> Ni los bomberos pueden apagar este fuego



Si os fijais la foto no puede ser mejor... debajo los bomberos y encima el panel... al rojo vivo... :cook:


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2010)

Tenemos rebotillo de los usanos. trampa o no? ha habido alguna noticia?


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2010)

70 arriba y el Sp sube de 1050, estaba a 1047.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 Jun 2010)

Hola gente... 

Os dejo un análisis a medio plazo del Ibex, en ondas coincidiría bastante con el final de la 3 de C...







El konkorde sigue diciendo venta de manos fuertes, el viernes de la semana que viene es el vencimiento mundial....

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente...
> 
> Os dejo un análisis a medio plazo del Ibex, en ondas coincidiría bastante con el final de la 3 de C...
> 
> ...



Buenas las cosas!

Te importaria decir cual es el filtro que utilizas? Del que has hablado antes.

Un saludo!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 Jun 2010)

Mulderrrr sigues manteniendo tu junio/julio rebotedelgatomuerto??


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jun 2010)

el sp hoy es lo más parecido a un bingo

cuantas gacelillas muertas en la cuneta habrá dejado...


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el sp hoy es lo más parecido a un bingo
> 
> cuantas gacelillas muertas en la cuneta habrá dejado...



Y que lo digas, bandazos por doquier.

Por cierto esta el ecofin ahora no?


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el sp hoy es lo más parecido a un bingo
> 
> *cuantas gacelillas muertas en la cuneta habrá dejado*...




De eso se trata ....


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2010)

Los del SP son un poco golfetes.

Mañana toca tobogan pero la tendencia es clara e inapelable.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Los del SP son un poco golfetes.
> 
> Mañana toca tobogan pero la tendencia es clara e inapelable.



Vaamos que en proximas toca un rebotillo no? como ves el tema? seguimos en crash?


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Vaamos que en proximas toca un rebotillo no? como ves el tema? *seguimos en crash*?



creo que esta claro.

Es bastante probable que limpien un poquito con una subida y vuelta para abajo con fuerza. Creo que los 8000 se pierden este mes.

En mi opinion, el chulibex esta para dejarlo solo viendo como se despeña. Habra tiempo de sobra para cogerlo mucho mas abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Jun 2010)

yo creo que el rebote está cercano


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Enhorabuena pecata...  Además le has perdido el miedo a los cortos...
> 
> Si superamos la bajista que he dibujado por la mañana, creo que sería buen momento para entrar larga, el doble suelo es muy evidente... (te lo digo porque te gusta más entrar del lado largo...)
> 
> ...



Güenas,

He cerrado el corto y me he ido, ya no quería saber nada más, que seguro que tenía tentaciones de volver a entrar, con posibilidades de cagarla.

Mañana me voy de vacaciones por unos días, no quiero dejar ninguna posición abierta, que igual vuelvo y estamos en los 3000.

Y no, no he hecho huelga, a mi me tocaba de servicios mínimos... :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2010)

110 arriba los usanos. Se lo montan bien.


----------



## evidente (8 Jun 2010)

mañana...supergap al alza...Dow en verde retoño cegador...s&p en verde...euro dolar en superverde....dia de rebote??? mañana creo que lo veo desde la barrera.....muchas dudas pero del gap al alza nadie nos lo quita...mi opinion.


----------



## especulador financiero (8 Jun 2010)

y pensar que me habia puesto largo en Bankinter a 4,133... en mínimos del dia... :ouch:


porca miseria...







Saludos


----------



## carloszorro (8 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> creo que esta claro.
> 
> Es bastante probable que limpien un poquito con una subida y vuelta para abajo con fuerza. Creo que los 8000 se pierden este mes.
> 
> En mi opinion, el chulibex esta para dejarlo solo viendo como se despeña. Habra tiempo de sobra para cogerlo mucho mas abajo.



Para pillar los mercados cerca del fondo y hacerse una cartera interesante a largo plazo me estoy planteando entrar en algunas empresas chinas con buenos fundamentos y dejar los mercados de aqui un poco de lado.


----------



## rafaxl (8 Jun 2010)

Buenas noches compañeros. Que tengan suerte mañana y mucho cuidado.

Para animar un poco el tema:

[YOUTUBE]Iq6os6KiVgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulderrrr sigues manteniendo tu junio/julio rebotedelgatomuerto??



Creo que estos días veremos algo, pero no mucho, la semana que viene podría ser bajista pero la siguiente empezaría el rebote, aunque yo contaba con que fuese algo antes, de todas formas el Ibex es el único que está hciando nuevos mínimos desde mayo, los demás índices están haciendo una especie de lateral-bajista sin ir más allá.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que estos días veremos algo, pero no mucho, la semana que viene podría ser bajista pero la siguiente empezaría el rebote, aunque yo contaba con que fuese algo antes, de todas formas el Ibex es el único que está hciando nuevos mínimos desde mayo, los demás índices están haciendo una especie de lateral-bajista sin ir más allá.



Ya sabes que el ibex es el chulibex. !!! vaya castaña de mierda-indice !!!


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Para pillar los mercados cerca del fondo y hacerse una cartera interesante a largo plazo me estoy planteando entrar en algunas empresas chinas con buenos fundamentos y dejar los mercados de aqui un poco de lado.



Joder que webos tienes macho, ¿y el riesgo divisa?


----------



## carloszorro (8 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que webos tienes macho, ¿y el riesgo divisa?



¿A que te refieres al euro?::
Ahora en serio, estoy empezando a estudiar el tema, sin prisas que esto va para largo, os mantendré informados.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2010)

En cartera con posiciones importantes estoy 

- Grandes empresas patrias muy capitalizadas, con alto dividendo y precio de derribo (lo vamos a ver).
- Cargamento de alforjas del cruce Euro / Yen. Seguramente esto lo tenga que cargar antes que el punto anterior.

Hay que generar plusvas para poder sobrellevar el chute inflacionario que nos van a cascar.


----------



## aksarben (8 Jun 2010)

Según el Konkorde, los leoncios están saliendo por patas de casi todos los valores del IBEX :S :


----------



## Mulder (8 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> En cartera con posiciones importantes estoy
> 
> - Grandes empresas patrias muy capitalizadas, con alto dividendo y precio de derribo (lo vamos a ver).
> - Cargamento de alforjas del cruce Euro / Yen. Seguramente esto lo tenga que cargar antes que el punto anterior.
> ...



Cuando haya inflación será el momento de meterse en esas empresas gordas y supercapitalizadas, ahora mismo veo muy bien la idea de Carlos Zorro, a mi se me está ocurriendo invertir en Perú, un pais que es de los que más crece en América Latina ahora mismo, con un grandioso desarrollo (esto lo se de primera mano, además) y con una moneda que está reevaluándose desde hace tiempo contra el euro mientras se mantiene estable frente al dólar.

Obama felicita a Alan García por el buen rumbo de la economía peruana - Diariocrítico de la economía


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2010)

Yo voy a esperar y mientras tanto trading con cautela.

Lo de Peru es muy cierto, gran desarrollo y parece que muy buen futuro. Pero cuidadin, que sean inversiones muy liquidas por si hay que salir por patas.


----------



## bertok (8 Jun 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Según el Konkorde, los leoncios están saliendo por patas de casi todos los valores del IBEX :S :



Que salgan, que salgan ....

Les esperamos bastante mas abajo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder, toma PEPON! Peruano...

Compania de Minas Buenaventura SA (ADR): NYSE:BVN quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> y pensar que me habia puesto largo en Bankinter a 4,133... en mínimos del dia... :ouch:
> 
> 
> porca miseria...
> ...



Dile al pesimista ese de Tonuel que te deje venir conmigo mano a mano hasta los 170000 

Tu y yo sabemos que la bolsa siempre sube 

Llevo la cuenta de los dias SEGUIDOS que la bolsa baja, ayer fue el octavo dia, se ha pasado por el forro el cristiano " y al septimo dia descanso" :S .

Sangre sudor y lagrimas con mis largos : .............. en cuanto me rinda, si me rindo, viene el reboton del siglo  , esta vez no , estoy disuesto a arruinarme esperando el rebote :no:


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Dile al pesimista ese de Tonuel que te deje venir conmigo mano a mano hasta los 170000
> 
> Tu y yo sabemos que la bolsa siempre sube
> 
> ...




usted siga esperando el rebote sentado...


nos vemos en los 7000...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

Vamonos de compras con el botas

Santander compra el 24,9% que BoA tenía en Santander México - 9/06/10 - 2213735 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Buenas las cosas!
> 
> Te importaria decir cual es el filtro que utilizas? Del que has hablado antes.
> 
> Un saludo!



Depende de la situación en la que entre. No es lo mismo entrar para 10' que para 1 mes, me refiero a cuando tiras una directriz y parece que la pasa y luego se da la vuelta, siempre hay que contar con un "ruido", a veces son 10 puntos, a veces son 30...

Saludos... os leo por la tarde!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Jun 2010)

Saludos a todos, recién llegado de mis servicios mínimos, eramos más de servicios mínimos que los que estamos en un dia normal, así cualquier gobierno puede permitirse huelgas.

Vamos a ver si tradeamos un poco y nos sacamos el 5%.

Suerte.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Hoy toca cortos chavales.... :Baile:


----------



## DeepChu (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hoy toca cortos chavales.... :Baile:



Pues de momento parece que va parriba xD


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

A los buenos días!



Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Saludos a todos, recién llegado de mis servicios mínimos, eramos más de servicios mínimos que los que estamos en un dia normal, así cualquier gobierno puede permitirse huelgas.
> 
> Vamos a ver si tradeamos un poco y nos sacamos el 5%.
> 
> Suerte.



Será que como solo había un dia de huelga a todo el mundo le tocaba cumplir su parte de 'servicios mínimos' a la vez 

Tengo la sensación de que esta huelga de funcionarios ha sido el enésimo paripé de los sindicatos para demostrar que 'hacen algo' de cara a la galería cuando la realidad es que no quieren hacer absolutamente nada.

Y también una especie de globo-sonda para saber como están los ánimos del personal.


----------



## Lomendil (9 Jun 2010)

De eso se trata, el primer corto en la puntita, jeje


----------



## @@strom (9 Jun 2010)

El euro lleva un par de dias completando una plana de continuación a la baja.
El bananero no llegará muy lejos en este rebote.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

yo de momento sigo fuera... cuanto más suba mejor...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así ha sido, de hecho los dias anteriores por lo menos en mi curro los delegados ya daban por hecho que la peña iría a currar, basicamente porque en otras ocasiones la plantilla de servicions mínimos había sido del doble que la de un dia normal.

Que si traer cacerolas, que si utilizar el transporte de la "empresa" y no vayáis con vuestros vehiculos particulares para colapsarlo..

Chorradas, aquí solo vale una huelga como la de hace 18 años que la peña paso de los servicios mínimos y se tuvo que hacer cargo la GC de la situación.

Mierda de pais.

Saludos.


----------



## GasGas (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo de momento sigo fuera... cuanto más suba mejor...



Podrias aclararme algo? Hace un rato has dicho que hoy toca cortos, y ahora que cuanto mas suba mejor. Eso es porque esperas que hoy acabe cayendo o es simple incoherencia?


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

Buenos días
Otra vez se me han pegado las sábanas.
Sigo corto en 8787
Sigo en profits,aunque veo que el Ibex me ha estado ninguneando un rato
Paciencia,yuro se va amansando.

CNBC breaking news:Finlandia vuelve a la recesión,PIB -0,4 intertrimestral.Al menos los fineses no mienten.
S2


----------



## pollastre (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo de momento sigo fuera... cuanto más suba mejor...



Es Ustec un Tardador ::... servidor de Ustec ya ha cerrado la tienda de ultramarinos hace cinco minutos, habiendo rebasado el objetivo diario.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es Ustec un Tardador ::... servidor de Ustec ya ha cerrado la tienda de ultramarinos hace cinco minutos, habiendo rebasado el objetivo diario.



Corto en Bankinter a 4,282...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

queremos marcha marcha... queremos... marcha... )


----------



## kaxkamel (9 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Así ha sido, de hecho los dias anteriores por lo menos en mi curro los delegados ya daban por hecho que la peña iría a currar, basicamente porque en otras ocasiones la plantilla de servicions mínimos había sido del doble que la de un dia normal.
> 
> Que si traer cacerolas, que si utilizar el transporte de la "empresa" y no vayáis con vuestros vehiculos particulares para colapsarlo..
> 
> ...



que yo sepa hace 18 años se hizo huelga general de *UN PUTO DIA* por una reforma laboral aprobada por el 94% de los diputados.
al día siguiente todo el mundo volvió a currar... *y a tomar por culo*.
Nada cambió a consecuencia de aquella huelga. 
bueno, sí. el sobre de findemes que menguó.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

FUT DJI en rojo
Slurp!!


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

stop profit y a dormir... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## GasGas (9 Jun 2010)

GasGas dijo:


> Podrias aclararme algo? Hace un rato has dicho que hoy toca cortos, y ahora que cuanto mas suba mejor. Eso es porque esperas que hoy acabe cayendo o es simple incoherencia?



Venga Tonuel, contestame y asi me ilustras con tu sabiduria.

Nos vemos.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Jun 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> que yo sepa hace 18 años se hizo huelga general de *UN PUTO DIA* por una reforma laboral aprobada por el 94% de los diputados.
> al día siguiente todo el mundo volvió a currar... *y a tomar por culo*.
> Nada cambió a consecuencia de aquella huelga.
> bueno, sí. el sobre de findemes que menguó.



Según cuentan los antiguos del lugar lo que cambió fue una subida de sueldo del 15% entre unas cosas y otras.

Yo creo que esto se tenía que haber evitado en su momento no votando a la escoria que nos gobierna, ahora ya hay poco que hacer.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

fut SP rojo
Que viene...que viene...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

GasGas dijo:


> Venga Tonuel, contestame y asi me ilustras con tu sabiduria.
> 
> Nos vemos.





ya sabia que usted era un poco corto... pero me sigue sorprendiendo cada dia... 8:



Cuanto más suba más alto meteré cortos... y éso es lo que he hecho... 

BKT corto a 4,282
stop protege plusvis a 4,271



me piro... cuiden de lo mio... y...



Saludos


----------



## GasGas (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya sabia que usted era un poco corto... pero me sigue sorprendiendo cada dia... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A) Yo a usted no le he faltado.

B) No debo ser tan corto cuando ya habia comentado yo que si era esto mismo lo que estaba usted esperando.

C) Sigue usted demostrando ser el personaje mas casposo del foro cuyo unico cometido (a parte de mantener sus multiples empresas e inversiones en bolsa) es ser el bufon del foro.

D) Que me ponga usted datos que pueden ser consultados en internet y decir que usted realizo dicha operacion como que me sirve de poco. Espere que cojo unas graficas EUR-USD y te digo si me he puesto corto o largo para que me beneficie.


----------



## Lomendil (9 Jun 2010)

Estas son las caiditas que le alegran a uno un corto...


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

Cataplof
Se veía de venir.
Otra degollada masiva de gacelas.

Edit:
Londres en rojo


----------



## rafaxl (9 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Cataplof
> Se veía de venir.
> Otra degollada masiva de gacelas.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias, a ver por donde tira esto con los futuros usanos rojos. El euro sigue su tendencia.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

GasGas dijo:


> A) Yo a usted no le he faltado.
> 
> B) No debo ser tan corto cuando ya habia comentado yo que si era esto mismo lo que estaba usted esperando.
> 
> ...





usted no sabe ni donde tiene la mano derecha... 

como para coger una gráfica...







y... suerte con la hipoteca...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Cataplof
> Se veía de venir.
> Otra degollada masiva de gacelas.
> 
> ...





yalosabia... yalosabia...


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2010)




----------



## GasGas (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> usted no sabe ni donde tiene la mano derecha...
> 
> como para coger una gráfica...
> 
> ...



Con esto se demuestra tu nivel de argumentacion. Tu no te preocupes por mi hipoteca que de eso ya me ocupo yo.... ah no, que no siquiera me tengo que preocupar porque pago una miseria de intereses.

Lo que no llego a entender es como una persona con tantas empresas como tu, tantas inversiones, etc, etc, encuentra tanto tiempo para ser el bufon de un foro.

Nos vemos.

P.D: en realidad si que lo entiendo, no eres mas que un triste crio que quiere darse importancia en un foro de internet ya que en la vida real pinta menos que un cero a la izquierda.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Buenos dias, a ver por donde tira esto con los futuros usanos rojos. El euro sigue su tendencia.



Ayer los usanos creo subieron hasta el primer fibo del último tramo de caída.Hoy ya flaquean.

Fut SP -2,80p

Y como tú apuntas,Yuro tiene pinta de irse al fondo del lateral.A ver si pierde pie y...


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

GasGas dijo:


> Con esto se demuestra tu nivel de argumentacion. Tu no te preocupes por mi hipoteca que de eso ya me ocupo yo.... ah no, que no siquiera me tengo que preocupar porque pago una miseria de intereses.
> 
> Lo que no llego a entender es como una persona con tantas empresas como tu, tantas inversiones, etc, etc, encuentra tanto tiempo para ser el bufon de un foro.
> 
> ...




yo sólo tengo una minipyme pedazo de gilipollas... a ver si te crees que todo el mundo es tan muerto de hambre como tu...


si tu vida es tan miserable como aparenta lo mejor es que vayas al psicólogo... allí seguro que te ayudan con lo tuyo...



Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

CNBC live 
PIB Grecia 1T revisado a la baja de -0,8% a -1%
A perro flaco...

Co*o que tarde es...me voy a entrenar.
No toqueis nada


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> CNBC live
> PIB Grecia 1T revisado a la baja de -0,8% a -1%
> A perro flaco...




he subido el stop protege plusvas a 4,251... )


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2010)

Cuidado con las veleidades alcistas. Trend is your friend


----------



## GasGas (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo sólo tengo una minipyme pedazo de gilipollas... a ver si te crees que todo el mundo es tan muerto de hambre como tu...
> 
> 
> si tu vida es tan miserable como aparenta lo mejor es que vayas al psicólogo... allí seguro que te ayudan con lo tuyo...
> ...



Pero tu que vas a tener si lo unico que sabes es insultar. Pero bueno ya sabes lo que dicen no? Que cuando a uno le dicen la verdad y no le gusta se pica... pues lo dicho, me reafirmo en lo dicho.

Vida miserable la mia? No, simplemente normal, no necesito ir fardando de lo que no soy en un foro como otros. Ademas, sinceramente, no creo que ir al psicologo sea motivo para avergonzarse, pero el que tu pienses eso deja entrever tu potencial intelectual.

Nos vemos.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2010)

grecia va a peor , esto va a alimentar mas el panico ::


----------



## Lomendil (9 Jun 2010)

¡Juas!, estaba cerrando un corto y me he llevado 30 puntos de ibex de regalo en lo que mi dedo ha llegado al ratón


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con las veleidades alcistas. Trend is your friend



La niña de la foto no tiene nada que temer.Se agarra fuertemente al oso.Es una "bearish"convencida.
Chao

PD ¿Acabamos de caer 50 puntos?El que parapadea se lo pierde!!


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (9 Jun 2010)

GasGas y Tonuel a pelear a la puta calle.. Que se ensucia el hilo coño!


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

Chicos ,estamos cogiendo velocidad

Juraría haber visto el ticker en 865X.Que raro!!


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (9 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Chicos ,estamos cogiendo velocidad
> 
> Juraría haber visto el ticker en 865X.Que raro!!



Futuro del IBEX ya en negativo (-0,21%)


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

Al gimnasio ya,que se pasa la morning
Taluego


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

GasGas dijo:


> Pero tu que vas a tener si lo unico que sabes es insultar. Pero bueno ya sabes lo que dicen no? Que cuando a uno le dicen la verdad y no le gusta se pica... pues lo dicho, me reafirmo en lo dicho.
> 
> Vida miserable la mia? No, simplemente normal, no necesito ir fardando de lo que no soy en un foro como otros. Ademas, sinceramente, no creo que ir al psicologo sea motivo para avergonzarse, pero el que tu pienses eso deja entrever tu potencial intelectual.
> 
> Nos vemos.





eres un payaso y un fracasado... y tu lo sabes... 8:




Lomendil dijo:


> ¡Juas!, estaba cerrando un corto y me he llevado 30 puntos de ibex de regalo en lo que mi dedo ha llegado al ratón




yo también... saltó el stop y ha cerrado el corto a 4,207... plusvas a la saca y a otra cosa... 


Saludos


----------



## GasGas (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> eres un payaso y un fracasado... y tu lo sabes... 8:
> 
> Saludos



Y tu un poeta... ala, sigue con tus super inversiones.

P.D: tal y como han pedido voy a dejar de contestarte, porque a raiz de una pregunta normal tu lo unico que has sabido hacer es insultar o sea que no vale la pena.


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

Pues era verdad ha llegado a 8649 según Yahoo fin


----------



## pollastre (9 Jun 2010)

Caballeros, caballeros... si van a pelear, háganlo con las reglas del Marqués de Queensberry... recuerden que a pesar de ser traders, también somos civilizados ::::::


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

GasGas dijo:


> Y tu un poeta... ala, sigue con tus super inversiones.
> 
> P.D: tal y como han pedido voy a dejar de contestarte, porque a raiz de una pregunta normal tu lo unico que has sabido hacer es insultar o sea que no vale la pena.




a pepitos porqueyolovalguistas como tu se les responde como os mereceis... ahora que te den... y disfruta de lo votado y de lo invertidoh... 8:




Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues era verdad ha llegado a 8649 según Yahoo fin





la madre que me parió... ¡para que cojones pongo stops...! :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

Vaya mierda de ibex, no se sostiene ni sujetandolo :: :: ::

Vayan reservandome un buen sitio en caritas ::


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Vaya mierda de ibex, no se sostiene ni sujetandolo :: :: ::
> 
> Vayan reservandome un buen sitio en caritas ::




Largo en Bankinter a 4,16... stop mental pegado al culo of course...


----------



## psikoWOLF (9 Jun 2010)

el ibex es como un borracho que anda por un puente sin barandillas haciendo "s". Algún día se caerá por el precipicio


----------



## Lomendil (9 Jun 2010)

Viendo la gráfica de hoy, me imagino al Ibex como un elefante al que está empujando un indio cuesta arriba con arduo trabajo y cada rato barrita y se revuelve bajando todo lo remontado...


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Viendo la gráfica de hoy, me imagino al Ibex como un elefante al que está empujando un indio cuesta arriba con arduo trabajo y cada rato barrita y se revuelve bajando todo lo remontado...



yo veo los 10000... ¿y usted...? 8:


----------



## pollastre (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Vaya mierda de ibex, no se sostiene ni sujetandolo :: :: ::
> 
> Vayan reservandome un buen sitio en caritas ::




Pug cuá no aprovechó Ustec para cerrar en el 8K8 de hoy, zulomannnnn???

Hubiera sido una digna salida...


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pug cuá no aprovechó Ustec para cerrar en el 8K8 de hoy, zulomannnnn???
> 
> Hubiera sido una digna salida...



nos estamos recuperando... en pocos dias la bolsa dará fe de ello... 8:


además... con un sentimiento tan bajista no podemos caernos...


----------



## pollastre (9 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> nos estamos recuperando... en pocos dias la bolsa dará fe de ello... 8:




Se apostaría Ustec un margin call en ello? :no:


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Se apostaría Ustec un margin call en ello? :no:



yo lo único que se es que pongo un stop protege plusvas a 4,179 y a dormir... 8:

otra vez...


----------



## BOYPER (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Vaya mierda de ibex, no se sostiene ni sujetandolo :: :: ::
> 
> Vayan reservandome un buen sitio en caritas ::



ten fe!!!!
acabaremos subiendo.. o eso espero!!


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (9 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> ten fe!!!!
> acabaremos subiendo.. o eso espero!!




Pues según Cárpatos Portugal empieza a tener problemas serios para colocar la deuda:

11:59 Portugal
"Ha colocado hoy papel a 3 años por valor de 701 millones de euros y a 10 años por valor de 816 millones. Las rentabilidades han sido 3,597% y 5,225% cuando en las últimas fueron de 1.715% y 4,523%.

*Como vemos la confianza baja pidiendo más dinero por prestarle dinero a Portugal y el problema es que ha colocado más o menos la mitad de lo que tenía pensado en ambas que era ente 1.000 y 1.500 millones.*

Esto es muy malo para la confianza en el país. Si se toma esto de forma aislada, es soporte para la deuda de Alemania."


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pug cuá no aprovechó Ustec para cerrar en el 8K8 de hoy, zulomannnnn???
> 
> Hubiera sido una digna salida...



y por que no lo dijo ustec antes 8:


Viendo el grafico a toro pasado hasta yo sabria donde ponerme corto y largo xd ::

De todas formas estoy convencido de 1que hoy cerramos por encima de los 9000 inocho:


----------



## BOYPER (9 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Pues según Cárpatos Portugal empieza a tener problemas serios para colocar la deuda:
> 
> 11:59 Portugal
> "Ha colocado hoy papel a 3 años por valor de 701 millones de euros y a 10 años por valor de 816 millones. Las rentabilidades han sido 3,597% y 5,225% cuando en las últimas fueron de 1.715% y 4,523%.
> ...



Demasiada Fe hay que tener hoy no? jeje... bueno para eso tenemos los SL. 
me acabo de poner largo en SAN a 7.33 (SL 7.19). A ver...


----------



## Dula (9 Jun 2010)

¿Cuándo es el primer lote de vencimiento de deuda pública española?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (9 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> Demasiada Fe hay que tener hoy no? jeje... bueno para eso tenemos los SL.
> me acabo de poner largo en SAN a 7.33 (SL 7.19). A ver...



Con dos cojones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

veo los 9500 entre hoy y mañana , mi corazon me habla :bla: :bla: :bla:


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

SP BKT 4,239...


me encanta oler a pastuki por las mañanas... :baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> SP BKT 4,239...
> 
> 
> me encanta oler a pastuki por las mañanas... :baba:



Vamos Juanlu, que hoy vemos esto por encima de 9000 y la semana que viene derechitos al 17000 


Ata bien a Tonuel, que no te joda tus pluvis


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

Esto..... ejem......Pollastre........ ¿es muy fuerte la resitencia de los 8800 ? ¿ves posibilidades de romperla hoy ? mojate ahora o calla para siempre


----------



## devest (9 Jun 2010)

El rollete corto de Tonuel y largo de especulador financiero es de lo mejorcito de este hilo. Falta que un día den órdenes contrarias justo en el mismo momento...


----------



## evidente (9 Jun 2010)

Corto en SAN a 7,42 :cook:

La espero a 7,35 :baba:

:cook::cook::cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

¿hoy hablaba o comentaba algo el barbas?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿hoy hablaba o comentaba algo el barbas?



Hoy habla Trinchete , los largos son plusvis seguras inocho:

Pollastre, te callas como una puta


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Vamos Juanlu, que hoy vemos esto por encima de 9000 y la semana que viene derechitos al 17000
> 
> 
> Ata bien a Tonuel, que no te joda tus pluvis




SP BKT 2,259... estoy esperando a que me salte y el cabrón no se deja... )



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoy habla Trinchete , los largos son plusvis seguras inocho:
> 
> Pollastre, te callas como una puta



El barbas lo es aún más.


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

Me acabo de salir a 4,273... a la saca y a otra cosa.... )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> SP BKT 2,259... estoy esperando a que me salte y el cabrón no se deja... )
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Juanlu ¿ desde cuando te has vuelto tan mariconcete ? los stop son de pobres 



Pepitoria dijo:


> El barbas lo es aún más.



¿ quien es el barbas? ¿candido Mendez? :XX: 

Por cierto escuchando ayer al Candido tenia la sensacion de oir a un marciano ¿ en que planeta vivira esta gente ? se ve que el exceso de acido urico del marisco les ha dejado el tarro muy tocado :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

¿qué no conoces al barbas? llevas ya un tiempecito en este hilo

Admíralo, rezando por todas nuestras plusvis


----------



## pollastre (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Esto..... ejem......Pollastre........ ¿es muy fuerte la resitencia de los 8800 ? ¿ves posibilidades de romperla hoy ? mojate ahora o calla para siempre



esto... cómo era... ah, sí:

bwuhuhuahahaHAHAHAHHA !!! 

Me encanta el olor a miedo de Zulomannnn por las mañanas, hijo... algún día acabará este trend bearish 


Vamos a ver, Zulomannnn... lo de cerrar en 8K8 era por cerrar a pérdidas limitando daños, ya sabes que siempre te recomiendo lo mismo... porque en mi opinión, es la única salida razonable cuando alguien, contra toda lógica y desoyendo todo consejo amigo, *se empeña de forma contumaz en quedarse abierto overnight con la que está cayendo*, digamos, alguien como tú.

Respondiendo a tu pregunta, los 8K8 no son un nivel especialmente relevante. Más habrías de temerles a los 9K, y muy en particular a los 9K5.

Por lo demás, la próxima vez que vuelvas a pasar un sólo pip por encima del 8K8, más te valdría cerrar a pérdidas si quieres hacerme caso de una puta vez... porque como entremos en los místico-tonuelísticos 7Kx, entonces te has jugado la integridad de tu cuenta por lo militar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿qué no conoces al barbas? llevas ya un tiempecito en este hilo
> 
> Admíralo, rezando por todas nuestras plusvis



el bienvenidobernanke  ydices que cuando habla sube la bolsa 



pollastre dijo:


> esto... cómo era... ah, sí:
> 
> bwuhuhuahahaHAHAHAHHA !!!
> 
> ...



Hoyga que aqui se decide mi futuro hinbersorh :no: , igual que los negros cazan un leon para demostrar su valia a mi me toca lidiar con una manada de leones abierto contra viento y marea ............ eso si en los 8900 y pico cierro la mitad de la posicion :cook: :X a ser posible lo mas pegadito a los 9000 y con plusvis de esa mitad, la otra mitad ya se que me la juego :bla: :bla:

Ademas Tonuel no tiene ni puta idea, el que sabe de bolsa es especulador financiero 

Yo tambien me pienso poner un par de nicks, subeman y cortoman


----------



## Wbuffete (9 Jun 2010)

Hola otra vez.
Creo que la mejor solución para colocar la deuda de Portugal,es pedir el dinero a los suizos.


----------



## Nico (9 Jun 2010)

devest dijo:


> El rollete corto de Tonuel y largo de especulador financiero es de lo mejorcito de este hilo. Falta que un día den órdenes contrarias justo en el mismo momento...




No quiero garantizarlo pero creo haberlos visto cortos y largos en BKT al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

Verde que te quiero verde viene el día


----------



## rafaxl (9 Jun 2010)

Verde y fresco pasto para el tierno ganado. ¿se sabe algo del tema del ecofin o algo? a que hora habla santa-claus?

145 arriba.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

voy preparando la escopeta...


----------



## Sleepwalk (9 Jun 2010)

Pues por los datos en USA no será.
De Carpatos:

*Datos de EEUU, refinanciaciones *

Índice de refinanciaciones baja -14,3% desde la semana pasada.

Índice de compras baja -16,3% desde la semana pasada.

Como vemos, *los compradores no vuelven al mercado y mientras no lo hagan no hay recuperación que valga*. *Las refinanciaciones se han parado por primera vez en un mes, y es que hay mcuhos que ya lo han hecho y siguen con una estabilidad que nos les permite consumir.*

Tipo de interés medio a 30 años baja a 4,81% dese 4,83% la semana pasada.

Índice de peticiones de préstamos baja -12,2% desde la semana pasada. Se incluye ajuste por el Memorial Day.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Sleepwalk (9 Jun 2010)

Y por esta noticia no creo que tampoco estemos subiendo.....

Reuters
9/06/2010 - 14:18

El mercado interbancario está completamente cerrado para los bancos españoles más pequeños. en parte debido al miedo a que España se esté dirigiendo hacia una crisis de deuda similar a la de Grecia, según publica Reuters citando a fuentes financieras internacionales.

Sgún la agencia británica, las restricciones no irían dirigidas contra instituciones específicas si no más bien hacia el conjunto del paíes, según la fuente, que añade que si el Gobierno decide tomar más medidas de austeridad la tensión en el mercado se relajará.

Sin embargo, según el diario Cinco Días, los bancos más grandes sí que estarían accediendo a financiación, aunque tendrían que estar aportando como garantías bonos de otros países como Alemania.

En las últimas semanas los bancos españoles han tenido que pagar primas cada vez más elevadas para financiarse después de que el incremento de la percepción del riesgo crediticio en la Eurozona aumentara las dudas sobre la liquidez de las entidades.

Sin embargo, un analista consultado por Reuters explicó que el problema actual no es de liquidez, ya que los bancos pueden dirigirse al BCE, tanto como que en el actual entorno los bancos más pequeños están siendo condenados al ostrcismo.

"Los mercados están prácticamente cerrados para España", resumió la fuente.

"The markets are almost shut for Spain," the international banking source said.

Los mercados están prácticamente cerrados para España - 9/06/10 - 2215061 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Estos americanos son unos cabrones... es levantarse y empezar a darnos de hostias... ienso:




y yo fuera... :´(


----------



## carvil (9 Jun 2010)

Buenos mediodias 

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1068-69 soporte 1057-58

Crudo resistencia zona 73.2$ soporte 72.4


Salu2


----------



## rafaxl (9 Jun 2010)

El euro recupera el 1,20 y el chulibex 150 arriba... hay caceria? o farol?


----------



## pollastre (9 Jun 2010)

Zulomannnn, cerraste algo en los 882x finalmente, o sigues en defcon 1?


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



pollastre dijo:


> Zulomannnn, cerraste algo en los 882x finalmente, o sigues en defcon 1?



El futuro del Ibex ha hecho máximo hoy en 8789, no puede ser que cerrara ahí, tu debes referirte al contado.


----------



## pyn (9 Jun 2010)

Buenas peponianas tardes, al final zuloman a base de arriesgar hasta la camisa va a terminar en verde y todo, ver para creer .


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

Largo en criteria... a 3,2012... 8:


Con SL a 3,187...

Saludos :S


----------



## pyn (9 Jun 2010)

¿Cómo veis MTS para largos? Se encuentra en la zona de soporte del Octubre de 2009.


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

a por los 17.000.... )


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis MTS para largos? Se encuentra en la zona de soporte del Octubre de 2009.




yo sólo veo guano... pero me pongo largo por amor al arte... 8:


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> a por los 17.000.... )



A veces me pregunto que haría ud. en caso de operar con opciones

...supongo que generar muchos mensajes de error en el broker


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> yo sólo veo guano... pero me pongo largo por amor al arte... 8:



Tu primo Tonuel te está contagiando, juanlu.


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A veces me pregunto que haría ud. en caso de operar con opciones
> 
> ...supongo que generar muchos mensajes de error en el broker




que alguien le quite el tapón al ibex cojonessssss.... ::


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tu primo Tonuel te está contagiando, juanlu.



ha sido un error tipográfico... queria decir que veo prados verdes hasta donde me alcanza la vista...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2010)

Hola chic@s, acabo de llegar... 

Corto en 8765... 

Saludos...


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola chic@s, acabo de llegar...
> 
> Corto en 8765...
> 
> Saludos...





los ameriquens y los alemens no lo permitirán... :no:


----------



## lokeno100 (9 Jun 2010)

Hola, yo no entiendo mucho de bolsa, pero ¿Podría llegar el ibex-35 llegar a los 0 puntos?
¿sería eso un crash de la bolsa o como se llama?, ¿es eso lo que pasó en 1929?


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> los ameriquens y los alemens no lo permitirán... :no:



:XX::XX::XX:
El mejor chiste del mes


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola chic@s, acabo de llegar...
> 
> Corto en 8765...
> 
> Saludos...



Yo en 8755... ¿objetivo? ¿8700?


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

Cuidado que a las 16 hay dato, tanto cortos como largos.


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Hola, yo no entiendo mucho de bolsa, pero ¿Podría llegar el ibex-35 llegar a los 0 puntos?
> ¿sería eso un crash de la bolsa o como se llama?, ¿es eso lo que pasó en 1929?



O a -2.500 
Todo depende de hasta donde lleguen los pufos 

Ahora en serio, no creo que la carnicería sea para tanto.


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado que a las 16 hay dato, tanto cortos como largos.




ese dato es de pobres... vamos parriba joderrrrrrr....... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

Hoy debe ser un Pepon's Day


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

A la mierda... 2 centimacos de pérdida... ::

Saludos ::


----------



## albelver (9 Jun 2010)

hoygan, a mí avísenme cuando el SAN llegue a 3 euros de cotización, que estoy dispuesto a entrar con algo de dinerillo y hacerme con una cartera de valores interesante :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

puto chulibex... sube un poquito que te voy a dar pal pelo... 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (9 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo en 8755... ¿objetivo? ¿8700?



Objetivo..? que no me salte el SL 8795... :cook:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> A la mierda... 2 centimacos de pérdida... ::
> 
> Saludos ::




Estoy planteandome desarrollar un sistema consistente en hacer lo contrario de lo que hagas, jeje.

Sin acritud, yo sigo corto, perdiendo y ganando por doquier:XX:

Un saludo.


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

Buenas!

corto en POP desde hace unas horas, he aguantado como un jabato hasta 7 pipos en contra. A ver si toma esto la buena dirección y nos vamos a los 3k de cabeza.

EDIT: Quiero SANGRE!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Objetivo..? que no me salte el SL 8795... :cook:



Hombre de poca fe... ya estamos en 8700.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 Jun 2010)

albelver dijo:


> hoygan, a mí avísenme cuando el SAN llegue a 3 euros de cotización, que estoy dispuesto a entrar con algo de dinerillo y hacerme con una cartera de valores interesante :rolleye:



Le oi el otro dia al señor BOLINCHES que 3,5 es precio de quiebra. Pero que el panico lo llevara a esos niveles.

¿oiste al señor Eduardo Bolinches?


----------



## especulador financiero (9 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Estoy planteandome desarrollar un sistema consistente en hacer lo contrario de lo que hagas, jeje.
> 
> Sin acritud, yo sigo corto, perdiendo y ganando por doquier:XX:
> 
> Un saludo.





pues hoy habrías palmado 18 centimacos en Bankinter... 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> pues hoy habrías palmado 18 centimacos en Bankinter... 8:



Depende de los puntos de entrada y salida, hoy mi cuenta anda verde, no mucho, pero verde, me ando con cautela.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Jun 2010)

En 4,25 si los osciladores acompañan le meto otro corto.


----------



## itaka (9 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Le oi el otro dia al señor BOLINCHES que 3,5 es precio de quiebra. Pero que el panico lo llevara a esos niveles.
> 
> ¿oiste al señor Eduardo Bolinches?



en que emisora y a que hora, para buscar en internette


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

veo papel... mucho papel...


----------



## The Cool Spot (9 Jun 2010)

lokeno100 dijo:


> Hola, yo no entiendo mucho de bolsa, pero ¿Podría llegar el ibex-35 llegar a los 0 puntos?
> ¿sería eso un crash de la bolsa o como se llama?, ¿es eso lo que pasó en 1929?



Eso significaria que irias tu con tu moneda de un centimo encontrada en la calle y te quedarias con todas las empresas del ibex para ti solito... y sus deudas. Suponiendo que todas acumularan deudas muy por encima de su patrimonio y que su futuro inmediato seria no ganar ni un euro en años, pues si, se podria llegar al cero, pero como comprenderas, salvo mad-max extremo, ese supuesto es tremendamente improbable, y en el caso de que ocurriera, quien fuera que tuviera ese centimo tendria cosas mas importantes de que preocuparse, como que voy a comer mañana y si anda o no anda cerca la cuadrilla de los holmistas.

Lo que paso en 1929 es que la bolsa subia por que subia la bolsa, es decir, una burbuja. Las valoraciones de las empresas no eran, ni mucho menos, representativas de la suma de su valor contable mas sus expectativas de negocio futuro, y eso, tarde o temprano, siempre se corrige.


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

Yo veo que me va a saltar el stop :cook:


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> En 4,25 si los osciladores acompañan le meto otro corto.



olvídate... cuando se ponen en marcha las maquinitas usanas ya no levanta cabeza... :no:


mañana más... 8:


----------



## The Cool Spot (9 Jun 2010)

itaka dijo:


> en que emisora y a que hora, para buscar en internette



¿Sera 3,5 euros la accion su supuesto valor contable? Tal vez vayan por ahi los tiros. *Bajar** de esa valoracion supondria realmente que la empresa esta quebrada (patrimonio negativo) y que su posibilidades de hacer negocio en el futuro inmediato son escasas. Es posible que se llegue a ese valor a causa del panico, de hecho algunas empresas del continuo ya andan tonteando con el valor contable+espectativas.

*Me refiero a bajar durante mucho tiempo, no a situaciones temporales. De hecho acabo de ver el grafico del SAN y anduvo cerca en la primavera del año pasado, pero en cinco meses despues ya estaba al doble.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 Jun 2010)

itaka dijo:


> en que emisora y a que hora, para buscar en internette




Exactamente en el minuto 3' 45 "

Santander 3,5 €. BBVA 5 €

Santander 3,5 € es un precio de quiebra. ¿Volvera? SI. SI VUELVE EL PANICO.

Desde el minuto 1 va de SAN y BBVA.

A partir de 3'45'' sobre SAN.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ji_O1JuWjj0&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ji_O1JuWjj0&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

Barbas habló

Bernanke : la recuperación es sólida para aguantar el ajuste fiscal - 9/06/10 - 2215683 - elEconomista.es

El presidente de la Reserva Federal estadounidense (Fed), Ben Bernake, ha comparecido de nuevo ante los medios hoy, después de su intervención ayer durante una cena organizada por el Centro Woodrow Wilson. Según indicó, la recuperación de la economía de EEUU es lo suficientemente "sólida" como para soportar el ajuste fiscal que se llevará a cabo en un futuro. "Los datos sugieren que el aumento de la demanda privada sostendrá la reactivación de la actividad económica", señaló ante el Comité de presupuesto de la cámara baja del Congreso.
También se refirió a los "modestos" avances de los que ha dado muestras el mercado laboral, a través de las últimas cifras de empleo, horas trabajadas e ingresos, así como de las perspectivas de contratación, pero advirtió de que llevará "un periodo de tiempo significativo" recuperar los puestos de trabajo perdidos.
Por otra parte, Bernanke afirmó que la Fed se mantendrá "extremadamente atenta a la evolución de la situación en el exterior y a sus eventuales efectos sobre la economía estadounidense". "Si los mercados siguen estabilizándose, los efectos de la crisis (de la deuda en Europa) sobre el crecimiento económico en Estados Unidos deberían ser modestos", agregó.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Jun 2010)

Fuera del corto en 8680... es que me tengo que ir...
Nos leemos el 21 de junio de nuevo.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 Jun 2010)

Por cierto en la parte 1, les da la razon a MULDER, LAS COSAS A SU CAUCE, CLACA, etc.

La parte 2 a mi me cargaba mal y va de los bancos.

La parte 1 va del lado general del Ibex y coincide con LCASC, MULDER, Claca, etc...


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oUW1hUc9i40&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oUW1hUc9i40&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera del corto en 8680... es que me tengo que ir...
> Nos leemos el 21 de junio de nuevo.



Felices vacaciones, Pecata.


----------



## Sleepwalk (9 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera del corto en 8680... es que me tengo que ir...
> Nos leemos el 21 de junio de nuevo.



Que disfrutes de las vacaciones.


----------



## The Cool Spot (9 Jun 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> quien fuera que tuviera ese centimo tendria cosas mas importantes de que preocuparse, como que voy a comer mañana y si anda o no anda cerca la cuadrilla de los holmistas.



Juerrr, me ha dado por buscar "holmistas en google" para recordar aquel libro "el cartero" y su secuela filmada "mensajero del futuro" y...

holmistas - Buscar con Google

Fijaos en el tercer resultado...

Si es que google nos tiene controladitos...


----------



## The Cool Spot (9 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera del corto en 8680... es que me tengo que ir...
> Nos leemos el 21 de junio de nuevo.



Te digo como los demas.

A mi todavia me falta...


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

P'arriba, p'abajo, p'arriba, 'pabajo, ni chicha, ni limoná...vaya dias....


----------



## aksarben (9 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera del corto en 8680... es que me tengo que ir...
> Nos leemos el 21 de junio de nuevo.



¡Tráenos algo bonito!


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera del corto en 8680... es que me tengo que ir...
> Nos leemos el 21 de junio de nuevo.



Te echaremos en falta, sin duda.


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

Buena suerte Pecata y que te lo pases bién! L siento por ti pero te perderás el guano :XX:

A la mierda, me saltó el stop


----------



## The Cool Spot (9 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Por cierto en la parte 1, les da la razon a MULDER, LAS COSAS A SU CAUCE, CLACA, etc.
> 
> La parte 2 a mi me cargaba mal y va de los bancos.
> 
> La parte 1 va del lado general del Ibex y coincide con LCASC, MULDER, Claca, etc...



Pues habra que verselo...


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

DJI superando los 10000


----------



## rafaxl (9 Jun 2010)

Esto se pone interesante. El euro remonta bien tambien. Pepon!!!


----------



## Misterio (9 Jun 2010)

Coño 300 puntos desde que ayer me parecía exagerada la bajada hasta ahora y seguimos igual de jodidos digo yo, estaba claro que ayer muchos compraron "baratito" y hoy estan ganando pasta gansa.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

Ahora de aquí al cierre a bajar de nuevo, seguro...::


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

están soltando papelón del bueno... no me pongo largo ni harto de grifa... 8:


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder... ¿nos ponemos cortos al cierre...? ¿cómo lo ves...? ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

vamos a por los 1080


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ¿nos ponemos cortos al cierre...? ¿cómo lo ves...? ienso:



Yo le acabo de dar cera al POP en 3.95 con dos cojones 8:


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... ¿nos ponemos cortos al cierre...? ¿cómo lo ves...? ienso:



Yo no lo haría...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Jun 2010)

En el BKT estan soltanto papel que da gusto, si estos sueltan de esta forma es que tienen claro que el guano seguirá.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

Que nadie subestime al poder del barbas jamás

Máximos del día para el Ibex 35, que sube más del 1,5% en la recta final de la sesión - 9/06/10 - 2213822 - elEconomista.es

El selectivo enfila la recta final de la sesión en máximos del día, ya que sube cerca del 2% y supera los 8.800 tras haber tocado mínimos esta mañana en 8.610,6 puntos. El panorama sigue siendo complicado, pero a los alcistas aún les queda una última oportunidad. *y parece que de momento la están aprovechando porque Wall Street cotiza con subidas tras decir Ben Bernanke que EEUU crecerá un 3,5% esta año.*


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no lo haría...



Entonces te pondrias largo al cierre??????


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no lo haría...



pues nada... pero es que esas bankinteres a 4,25... ese papelón... :baba:




en fin... a ver si mañana siguen estando arriba... :rolleye:


Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Entonces te pondrias largo al cierre??????



Ahora mismo todos los índices tienen recorrido al alza, pero creo que mañana por la mañana ya llegarán a objetivos, aunque habrá que verlo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

- Han comprado hasta las 10.
- Han vendido hasta las 11.
- Han comprado de nuevo hasta las 17.
- A partir de ahí se han puesto a vender.
- En subasta también han vendido.

Parece que no esperan nada bueno para mañana, con el final de sesión que hemos tenido me parece lógico. Aunque las ventas de última hora no han sido tan importantes como las compras del resto del dia.


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

Mañana cerraré mis cortos de POP en 3.70 :XX: Menudos meneos le meten estos días, es una puta loteria .. en fin sigo mi tendencia :abajo: con cargadores pequeños no se pasa mal. Eso si, no toco un largo ni muerto.


----------



## evidente (9 Jun 2010)

Bruselas investigará si Bulgaria falsificó sus estadísticas de déficit Cotizalia.com


----------



## Claca (9 Jun 2010)

Como comenté estos días, a pesar del teatro, ningún índice se ha salido del guión, han cumplido al milímetro y el rebote no se ha hecho esperar. Los más conservadores podrían haber salido ya o deberían colocar un profit para mañana, porque el ibex se encuentra ahora frente a una resistencia que podría ser difícil de superar:







Momento intereseante que debería resolverse pronto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> pues nada... pero es que esas bankinteres a 4,25... ese papelón... :baba:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





especulador financiero dijo:


> ese dato es de pobres... vamos parriba joderrrrrrr....... ::





especulador financiero dijo:


> A la mierda... 2 centimacos de pérdida... ::
> 
> Saludos ::




Juanlu, dile a Tonuel que te deje tranquilo, ese pajaro de mal aguero no te deja ganar pasta gansa 

Tonuel deja a mi amigo Juanlu que me acompañe con mis largos, estoy seguro de que tuviste algo que ver con que cerrara posiciones antes del gran subidon final  , he dicho que hoy "beriamos" el 8900 y lo tenemos a vista de pajaro, mañana nos costara romper los 9000, una vez rotos vamos al 9500 directos y de ahi al cielo.

Recordad que la bolsa siempre sube  ( subeman dixit :no: )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder, aunque ultimamente con tantas noticias sorpresa pareces una escopeta de feria ( sin acritud  ) sigues teniendo mi confianza........ dices que mañana por la mañana veremos los maximos semanales ....... de que cifra estamos hablando 9000 ? 8900 ?? 9400 ?? 

Aunque en este momento parece que tendremos gap a la baja ( los futuros bajan en este momento ) yo sigo con kis largos, pero mañana en principio cerrare al menos la mitad de la posicion y quizas todos si sube bastante.

¿ te atreves a anticipar si la semana que viene sera bajista o alcista ?... mas dificil todavia, te atreverias a poner numeros de maximos y minimos para la semana que viene.

vale, vale, esta bien, me conformo con esta semana


----------



## Doomsday (9 Jun 2010)

Los bomberos en la bolsa llenos de razon

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aQJguWKh9Pk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aQJguWKh9Pk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>​


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder, aunque ultimamente con tantas noticias sorpresa pareces una escopeta de feria ( sin acritud  ) sigues teniendo mi confianza........ dices que mañana por la mañana veremos los maximos semanales ....... de que cifra estamos hablando 9000 ? 8900 ?? 9400 ??
> 
> Aunque en este momento parece que tendremos gap a la baja ( los futuros bajan en este momento ) yo sigo con kis largos, pero mañana en principio cerrare al menos la mitad de la posicion y quizas todos si sube bastante.
> 
> ...



Pues hasta ahora pensaba que sería bajista, pero estaba analizando el mercado y ahora mismo lo veo todo muy pepón, para la semana que viene más, de todas formas el final de esta semana lo veo tintado de rojillo, pero sin gravedad.

Los dias 21-23, especialmente el 22 ocurrirá algo gordo y no doy más pistas.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

Doomsday dijo:


> Los bomberos en la bolsa llenos de razon



Ahora le tocaba el turno al bombillo de las 19:10

Que asco de pais y de gente abducida.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora le tocaba el turno al bombillo de las 19:10
> 
> Que asco de pais y de gente abducida.




la crizi... que la pagen los ricos...


----------



## carloszorro (9 Jun 2010)

El lavado de cerebro de la clase política a las clases ignorantes es descomunal.
De pena.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

si el bombillo supiera que su paro se lo pagan esos especuladores con sus impuestos y no el ZParo que se dedica a dilapidarlo otro gallo cantaria 


Mulder dejate de misterios, que la ultima vez me costo un pastizal , o al menos a ver si atinas la direccion, te tengo panico con los movimientos fuertes, siempre aciertas que va a haberlos pero casi nunca aciertas la direccion, ya van 2 veces, DOS , que estoy casi en verde y me hundo en la miseria siguiendo la direccion equivocada lleno de fe y vacia mi cuenta ::

Esta vez, la TERCERA hare lo contrario de lo que digas y acertaras :vomito:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora le tocaba el turno al bombillo de las 19:10
> 
> Que asco de pais y de gente abducida.




Eso de "que asco de pais" es mío.

Buscaré en mi carpeta de copyrights, prepara unas plusvis para mi cuenta.


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

Guano usuano!!! Que bien me viene para los cortos del POP :XX:

Alguien sabe que pasa?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Guano usuano!!! Que bien me viene para los cortos del POP :XX:
> 
> Alguien sabe que pasa?



no pasa nada, estan cazando gacelas bajistas igual que hizo el ibex 8:


No veo resistencias significativas hasta los 17000 inocho:

En serio, la cosa esta volatil, aqui ni cortos ni largos lo tienen facil, amor en tiempos revueltos 

Eso si, hoy todos los analistos que hablaron en intereconomia decian que es un rebote tecnico, que vamos a bajar etc etc, asi que probablemente subamos, cuando todo el mundo opina igual sucede exactamente lo contrario.


----------



## Condor (9 Jun 2010)

Si necesitan una ayuda para que esto baje me paso por aquí y arreglado.

Después de tantos días a la baja hasta yo veo normal esta subida.

De todas maneras siguen las buenas noticias para la tendencia bajista (excepto Inditex y Abengoa)

Si no nos hacen trampas como en marzo del 2009 veo más los siete miles que los nueve miles, palabra de Cóndor.

El guano usano no lo veo en ninguna parte


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si el bombillo supiera que su paro se lo pagan esos especuladores con sus impuestos y no el ZParo que se dedica a dilapidarlo otro gallo cantaria
> 
> Mulder dejate de misterios, que la ultima vez me costo un pastizal , o al menos a ver si atinas la direccion, te tengo panico con los movimientos fuertes, siempre aciertas que va a haberlos pero casi nunca aciertas la direccion, ya van 2 veces, DOS , que estoy casi en verde y me hundo en la miseria siguiendo la direccion equivocada lleno de fe y vacia mi cuenta ::
> 
> Esta vez, la TERCERA hare lo contrario de lo que digas y acertaras :vomito:



Pues mira que es fácil acertar, si ves que va en tu contra salte con pérdidas y entra en la dirección contraria, si el movimiento es fuerte vas a tener recorrido para compensar pérdidas y ganar una buena pasta. Empieza con poco apalancamiento, testea al mercado, y cuando se decidan le metes con todo lo gordo.

De todas formas estoy intentando mejorar ese punto, pero estos días lo están poniendo todo muy dificil, hoy por ejemplo se han pasado lo técnico por aquel sitio donde se esconde el escroto.


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Eso de "que asco de pais" es mío.
> 
> Buscaré en mi carpeta de copyrights, prepara unas plusvis para mi cuenta.



Si ya decía yo que esa frase no estaba en mi repertorio particular.

Mándeme el número de cuenta para que proceda a la ejecución de su 'impuesto electrónico' sobre derechos de pernada


----------



## evidente (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mira que es fácil acertar, si ves que va en tu contra salte con pérdidas y entra en la dirección contraria, si el movimiento es fuerte vas a tener recorrido para compensar pérdidas y ganar una buena pasta. Empieza con poco apalancamiento, testea al mercado, y cuando se decidan le metes con todo lo gordo.
> 
> De todas formas estoy intentando mejorar ese punto, pero estos días lo están poniendo todo muy dificil, hoy por ejemplo se han pasado lo técnico por aquel sitio donde se esconde el escroto.



Se pasaron el tecnico, el logico y mi wishfullthinking por donde no llega el sol, mañana es otro dia y si mis gonadas acompañan le meto el cargador completo a Don Botin...alguien tiene que cubrir a Pecata Minuta mientras se broncea deliciosamente en la playa....:baba:


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

Los usanos se tiñen de rojo, ya huelo las plusvis de mañana :baba:


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2010)

creo que esto es subidon , estan limpiando el mercado de bajistas ::


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

esperen... 




parece que remonta...


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2010)

impresionante el volumen que esta entrando en los futuros 

El Blog de WallStreet: Grafico Interactivo del Futuro Mini SP 500, en Tiempo Real, gratis.


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mira que es fácil acertar, si ves que va en tu contra salte con pérdidas y entra en la dirección contraria, si el movimiento es fuerte vas a tener recorrido para compensar pérdidas y ganar una buena pasta. Empieza con poco apalancamiento, testea al mercado, y cuando se decidan le metes con todo lo gordo.
> 
> De todas formas estoy intentando mejorar ese punto, pero estos días lo están poniendo todo muy dificil, hoy por ejemplo se han pasado lo técnico por aquel sitio donde se esconde el escroto.



El ratio de aciertos de Mulder esta mas que demostrado y reconocido en el foro.

Joder, si acertara SIEMPRE, estaria tocandose los webos en su isla paradisiaca.

Zuloman, respeta SL y te ira mejor hamijo.


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Jun 2010)

en estos momentos hay una lucha terrible con un volumen altisimo :8:


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

Habeis visto la propuesta de reforma laboral de ZPerro? Madre mia que pais de pandereta y chirigota. Mañana van a dar bien a las gacelas larguistas :XX:

En resumen cafe para todos y paga FOGASA :XX:


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Habeis visto la propuesta de reforma laboral de ZPerro? Madre mia que pais de pandereta y chirigota. Mañana van a dar bien a las gacelas larguistas :XX:
> 
> En resumen cafe para todos y paga FOGASA :XX:



¿donde lo has visto?, me interesa bastante


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> ¿donde lo has visto?, me interesa bastante



En la caja tonta CNN+

EDIT: Intento buscar un link ... si antes no me lee la cartilla la mujer


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

La que está liando el cejas... :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

yalodeciayo que habia que ponerse corto al cierre...







Saludos


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

El Gobierno plantea abaratar el despido a los empresarios pero no para los trabajadores en Noticias - Cuatro.com


----------



## rafaxl (9 Jun 2010)

What is happening????!! me voy con pepones y vuelvo con la mierda pegada en los calzones.

Por cierto ando buscando tambien lo de Zparo a ver si encuentro lo de la propuesta.

Edit: gracias debianita.


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yalodeciayo que habia que ponerse corto al cierre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menos yalodeciayoismo y más cojones Tonuel, sino lo conociera ... pensaria que es una gacela 

Corto en POP a 3.95 :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (9 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El Gobierno plantea abaratar el despido a los empresarios pero no para los trabajadores en Noticias - Cuatro.com



Joder pero el pavo este esta como una jaula ::. Vamos todos al puto paro en fila.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El Gobierno plantea abaratar el despido a los empresarios pero no para los trabajadores en Noticias - Cuatro.com



Zapatero en estado pùro. Pero no os preocupeis, es un globo sonda, mañana o pasado rectifica y si no lo hace ya vendra la Merkel a explicarle como lo tiene que hacer.

El tio es incansable intentando la cuadratura del circulo


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

El Fogasa este quien es? El marido de Merkel? :XX:


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Menos yalodeciayoismo y más cojones Tonuel, sino lo conociera ... pensaria que es una gacela
> 
> Corto en POP a 3.95 :XX:




éso me pasa por comprar los informes de Mulder... :ouch:




Saludos


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> éso me pasa por comprar los informes de Mulder... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En esto tiempos no hay informes que valgan... hay que esperar a que suba y meter cortos como un loco. Lástima no haber metido cortos a Abenjoda, mañana puede pegarse una buena castaña 8:

EDIT: Los usanos se estan pegando un tortazo... espero que no aparezca la mano de Dios ... ZP va acabar con el mundo


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Jun 2010)

Malo, malo el cierre del sp


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

Joder, me acabo de leer la noticia del link, es mucho peor de lo que me esperaba.

Menos mal que al final lo que diga este payaso vale cero patatero, bendita intervencion europea :vomito:


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El Fogasa este quien es? El marido de Merkel? :XX:



creo que es un fondo... seguramente de renta fija... 



caemos 170 puntacos.... mecagüentodoloquesemea...


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Joder, me acabo de leer la noticia del link, es mucho peor de lo que me esperaba.
> 
> Menos mal que al final lo que diga este payaso vale cero patatero, bendita intervencion europea :vomito:



Pues a mi me parece que me va a valer, ya le contaré como aumenta mi cuenta mañana :XX:


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que me va a valer, ya le contaré como aumenta mi cuenta mañana :XX:



y ésa noticia no estaba descontada... :no:


mañana nos vamos a los 7000 del tirón... )


Saludos )


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> y ésa noticia no estaba descontada... :no:
> 
> 
> mañana nos vamos a los 7000 del tirón... )
> ...



Ni los mercados pueden descontar la supina estupidez de nuestro amado lider. Por favor que alguien pague a un francotirador... como dijo algun forero a Kenedy lo matarón por menos.

Saludos y guanas noches


----------



## Mulder (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> éso me pasa por comprar los informes de Mulder... :ouch:



Menos lobos, que ud. a mi no me ha comprado ni chupachups :XX:

Rácano


----------



## Libertaria (9 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El Fogasa este quien es? El marido de Merkel? :XX:




FOndo GArantía SAlarial 8:

Donde intentan cobrar todos aquellos despedidos improcedentemente, de empresas sin liquidez.
O sea cobrar de todos, unos cuantos, mal y tarde


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Menos lobos, que ud. a mi no me ha comprado ni chupachups :XX:
> 
> Rácano




entonces es que me he equivocado de número de cuenta... :ouch:


----------



## rafaxl (9 Jun 2010)

Ya tenemos a la mano de dios en su salsa hamijoss.


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

Libertaria dijo:


> FOndo GArantía SAlarial 8:









Saludos ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que me va a valer, ya le contaré como aumenta mi cuenta mañana :XX:



No venda la piel del oso antes de matarlo, que Zparo es una desgracia para los españoles pero gracias a Dios el gobierno economico no esta en Madrid sino en Alemania 

Lastima que la democracia formal en la que vivimos no nos permita votar a lideres europeos sino creo que la Merkel ganaba por mayoria absoluta en España 

Y recuerde Debianita que la bolsa nunca baja, al menos mientras yo no cierre mis largos :no:


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

Libertaria dijo:


> FOndo GArantía SAlarial 8:
> 
> Donde intentan cobrar todos aquellos despedidos improcedentemente, de empresas sin liquidez.
> O sea cobrar de todos, unos cuantos, mal y tarde




Grácias, pero estaba siendo cínico


----------



## debianita (9 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos ienso:




Tonuel, me estoy muriendo de risa :XX:. Es usted un crack


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, me estoy muriendo de risa :XX:. Es usted un crack



Ese Tonuel no es mas que un fantasma, el que realmente sabe aqui de bolsa es Juanlu ehhh


----------



## aksarben (9 Jun 2010)

Vaya galleta se ha dado BP...


----------



## Libertaria (9 Jun 2010)

*uops*



debianita dijo:


> Grácias, pero estaba siendo cínico



uops! 
Mil perdones :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (9 Jun 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Vaya galleta se ha dado BP...



Espectacular.

La van a bajar hasta lo infiernos para comprarla a precio de ganga


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Espectacular.
> 
> La van a bajar hasta lo infiernos para comprarla a precio de ganga





y aún hay foreros pensando en comprar papeles... :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (9 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ese Tonuel no es mas que un fantasma, el que realmente sabe aqui de bolsa es Juanlu ehhh




juanlu se ha tomado unas largas vacaciones... no se si en el Tibet tendrá cobertura de iphone... 8:


----------



## carrerlepant (10 Jun 2010)

¿Alguien me puede decir la fórmula exacta para calcular las garantías en un contrato de cfds? Es decir, para saber cuando te liquidan las posiciones, gracias!


----------



## The Cool Spot (10 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Por cierto en la parte 1, les da la razon a MULDER, LAS COSAS A SU CAUCE, CLACA, etc.
> 
> La parte 2 a mi me cargaba mal y va de los bancos.
> 
> La parte 1 va del lado general del Ibex y coincide con LCASC, MULDER, Claca, etc...



No le he visto yo mojarse mucho en el tema de bancos, preferia el fulano decir que probablemente... bueno, aqui nadie esta en posesion de la razon absoluta, y yo el que menos, pero si que creo que se volveran a ver los minimos, y que estos seran sensiblemente perforados. ¿Que seran precios de quiebra? Pues si, pero el panico es asi y esos precios no se mantendran durante mucho tiempo. Ademas, todos sabemos que en realidad, con la logica en la mano, los bancos, sin excepcion, estan todos quebrados  solo que tienen a las leyes de su parte, todo sea dicho, lo que le permite estar eternamente quebrados y ser un negocio estupendo.

Lo demas, lo de la primera parte y lo que ha dicho tambien de los dividendos, mas razon que un santo, no hemos visto minimos en los indices, esos minimos que estan por venir seran bastante inferiores a los vistos y no es dividendo todo lo que reluce... aqui viene muy bien aquello de rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras: los insiders no son tontos y si pueden ganar un 8-10% con sus acciones ¿para que venderlas? el venderlas solo puede querer decir una cosa, el dividendo va a bajar. Aun asi se veran momentos excelentes para comprar, pero que nadie se haga el cuento de la lechera con rentabilidades extratosfericas. Contaran mas las espectativas de la empresa.

Añado: Todo lo que ha dicho, ciertamente, es de perogrullo, como bien saben lcasc, claca, mulder y alguno mas, pero no esta de mas que nos lo recuerden, no vayamos a hacer el indio...


----------



## carrerlepant (10 Jun 2010)

Ya he deducido la fórmula para saber que % de bajada me liquidaria las posiciones, muchas gracias!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Reflexiones mañaneras_tempraneras :


Llevo un tiempecito largo sufriendo de lo lindo y a sabiendas de que estamos en un ciclo bajista. Ayer me dieron un pequeño respiro y eso me ha permitido reflexionar sobre las posibilidades de salir bien parado de esta.

Pues si, veo posibilidades de una remontada antes del guano final, ¿ en que me baso ? pues en que gracias a Dios que España esta intervenida en materia economica es un hecho, ZParo siempre me parecio un payaso pero ahora ya no, ahora se parece mas a una marioneta movida por un ventrilocuo que lo mueve a su antojo y habla por el.

Esta claro que el plazo para la reforma laboral se agota, que de aqui a unos dias veremos un espectaculo similar al que ya vimos cuando ZParo dijo por su boca las palabras de Merkel y anuncio los recortes del decertazo.

Recordad que ese dia el rebote fue , en dos palabras, IM - PRESIONANTE ....... no creo que en esta ocasion lo hagan de la misma forma ya que tienen que aprovechar la ocasion para cazar al mayor numero de gacelas posibles, cada vez la desconfianza es mayor y el teatro tiene que estar muy bien organizado.

Apostaria a que esta vez lo haran de la siguiente forma :


Tras 9 dias, NUEVE , DE BAJADAS SEGUIDOS , probablemente empiecen a acumular poco a poco, con volitilidad para que las gacelas no estorben el proceso, un lateral alcista con alta volatilidad.

Justo cuando Merkel habla por boca de ZParo haran la escena final en la que pafrecera que todo se va a resolver, que la economia española sufrira pero que vamos por el buen camino y bla bla bla ......

Una vez metidas todas las gacelas en el corral los leones se quitaran las mascaras y les daran de comer papel hasta empacharlas, ahi estara el magaguano esperado.

Mulder, Pollastre, Claca y otros tecnicos podrian hacer un analisis tecnico partiendo de la base de este supuesto teorico que he expuesto a fin de determinar cuanto tiempo podria durar este proceso.

Mi apuesta es que durara todo Junio y probablemente la mitad de Julio el proceso de hacer creer que la bolsa subira y luego durante agosto vendria un lateral bajista por eso de las vacaciones, en Septiembre comenzaria la suelta de papel y en Octubre o Noviembre los minimos, el megaguano.

Evidentemente no es un razonamiento basado en mis conocimientos de bolsa, practicamente nulos, sino en mi capacidad para crear un escenario logico partiendo de la UNICA PREMISA que tengo muy clara en la bolsa: los leones necesitan dinero, mucho dinero y los politicos ( españoles, europeos y usanos ) tendran que facilitarle la tarea de expoliar a las gacelas , para algo mandan los bancos y no los politicos.

Veo este escenario tan posible que me voy a jugar mi permanencia en bolsa a que se cumpla, hasta ahora me defendia aguantando media posicion larga y abriendo la otra mitad cuando bajaba, de modo que reducia las perdidas de la primera mitad, aun asi me han dado de lo lindo :

Si acierto un par de dias seguidos le voy a echar huevos y dejare el remanente de mis aciertos como colchon para mantenerme dentro con todo lo gordo.

Por si acaso me despido de todos ustedes  y les aseguro que se alegraran de que me salga mal :no: ..... mas que nada por que si me sale bien pienso abrasarles sin piedad con un yalodeciayo muy muy muy machacon 


ala, ya podeis descuartizarme y echar mis restos a los leones :


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman, que desayunas?


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman, que desayunas?



Devastador comentario :XX:


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!



zuloman dijo:


> Mi apuesta es que durara todo Junio y probablemente la mitad de Julio el proceso de hacer creer que la bolsa subira y luego durante agosto vendria un lateral bajista por eso de las vacaciones, en Septiembre comenzaria la suelta de papel y en Octubre o Noviembre los minimos, el megaguano.



Ese planteamiento coincide plenamente con el mio, tanto que creo que me has copiado las ideas


----------



## pyn (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman no serás el primero ni el último en arruinarte por aplicar la "lógica" a la bolsa. Pregunta por tu primo Hanibal Lecter y alguno más, que sus entradas en bolsa carecían de nigún fundamento más allá del porqueyolovalguismo.

De todos modos, cuando te desplumen sigue entrando en el hilo para saber el sentimiento gacelístico, de hecho, hace tiempo alguien usaba las entradas de HL para posicionarse en contra xDDD.


----------



## debianita (10 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman, que desayunas?



Creo que le han metido droja en el colacao .... ienso: De verdad admiro a Subeman... con la que nos ha caido y pensando en largos ...

Tonuel, has hecho bién de enviar de viaje a Juanlu, estos días son para oseznos convencidos, solo hay una opción y esa es dar al botón rojo, eso si a su debido momento 8:

Guanos días :baba:


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Lo demas, lo de la primera parte y lo que ha dicho tambien de los dividendos, mas razon que un santo, no hemos visto minimos en los indices, esos minimos que estan por venir seran bastante inferiores a los vistos y no es dividendo todo lo que reluce... aqui viene muy bien aquello de rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras: los insiders no son tontos y si pueden ganar un 8-10% con sus acciones ¿para que venderlas? el venderlas solo puede querer decir una cosa, el dividendo va a bajar. Aun asi se veran momentos excelentes para comprar, pero que nadie se haga el cuento de la lechera con rentabilidades extratosfericas. Contaran mas las espectativas de la empresa.



Cuando las acciones bajan los dividendos tienden a subir para hacer la compra atractiva para los 'inversores', por lo tanto no creo que veas bajar los dividendos durante toda esta tendencia bajista.

Aun existe mucho engañado por el mundo creyendo que es adecuado entrar a cualquier cosa solo por el dividendo aunque su valoración se vaya por la barranquilla.

¡¡La bolsa a largo plazo siempre sube!!  y mientras tanto vamos cobrando el 'sueldito' en forma de dividendo (mientras la valoración convierte en humo más del 50% del dinero invertido) :XX:


----------



## debianita (10 Jun 2010)

Al loro! Que hoy tendremos alineación astral:

España se la juega tras el recorte de Fitch: emite 3.000 millones de euros en bonos - Expansión.com


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

Zuloman, 2 cosas 2 :

1) Tu análisis/previsión es, sencillamente, demasiado complicado. Demasiadas variables fuera de control. Los mercados se mueven más por la teoría de la navaja de Occam, antes que por complejas conspiraciones judeomasónicas como la que has elaborado esta mañana.

2) a mi humilde entender, escribir una página y media teorizando sobre por qué piensas que el ibex va a subir (que luego será o serón, ya veremos) tal vez te ayude a auto-justificarte mentalmente, pero no erradica el problema principal: que te estás jugando tu permanencia en bolsa a una ruleta de casino, y a una sóla tirada.

En definitiva, estás incumpliendo la práctica totalidad de las reglas básicas de trading (posiciones potencialmente devastadoras... wishful thinking... retroalimentación y auto-justificación de tus propias posiciones... counter-trending... ).

Pero presumo que al menos te lo estás pasando bien


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2010)

Buenos días
Vaya ambientazo para día de subasta.
Quiero sangre .Sigo corto.
Zulo:
En la bolsa y en la política,la única lógica es meterte la mano en la cartera.
S2 Buena caza


----------



## Lomendil (10 Jun 2010)

¿Alguno ha entrado a jugar con esa volatilidad? Parece un sismógrafo...


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> ¿Alguno ha entrado a jugar con esa volatilidad? Parece un sismógrafo...



Eso es que están viendo a Nicole Lapin en CNBC.A mí también me da tembleque.Casi tiro el café.


----------



## debianita (10 Jun 2010)

Guanizado de limón :XX:


----------



## Lomendil (10 Jun 2010)

Jop, no me atreví con el corto por como oscilaba y ahora menos por si decide cambiar. A esperar pacientemente...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2010)

Os dejo la gráfica que sigo hoy...







Como dice pollastre, por esta mañana cierro la tienda de ultramarinos... 

Nos leemos por la tarde...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Mulder, no te he copiado nada, de hecho no he visto que hayas escrito en ningun lado la relacion entre la reforma laboral y la bolsa, otra cosa que se me olvido mencionar es la reforma de las pensiones, cuenten con una elevacion de la edad de jubilacion, eso sera en verano y sera otro rebote.

A los criticos :

Desayune pulsvalias de 208 puntos de ayer, eso es una droga que eleva el espiritu tras la administracion forzosa de sufrimiento 

Pollastre, siempre tan sensato en tus comentarios, si, me la juego a una carta, soy consciente. Ya comento que no descarto que me pongan en la puta calle si me equivoco :

Pero ya estoy hasta los webs de acojonarme una y otra vez dejando correr perdidas y cortando beneficios, esta vez hasta el final...... si me recupero ya volvera la sensatez :no:


Tonuel, no hagas caso y pidele de rodillas a Juanlu que vuelva, hoy acabamos en verde de nuevo y te van a meter los cortos por el orto, atento a que lo digo cuando todo pinta mal..... el riesgo de owned es tan elevado como el riesgo de arruinarme ::


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder, no te he copiado nada, de hecho no he visto que hayas escrito en ningun lado la relacion entre la reforma laboral y la bolsa, *otra cosa que se me olvido mencionar es la reforma de las pensiones, cuenten con una elevacion de la edad de jubilacion*, eso sera en verano y sera otro rebote.
> 
> A los criticos :
> 
> ...



Los ppcc-s barajamos otras opciones, como bien sabe STARKILLER, que por cierto sabe un webo y también es de los que en la línea de Bolintxes apuesta por que nos vamos a los 5.000s.

Pues, los ppcc-s barajamos un cambio en el sistema. Intentar pasar del sistema de reparto al de "capitalización" que dicen ellos, a la txilena.

Ya me di cuenta que alguno de este hilo no conoce la doctrina de los ppcc-s y es una pena.

Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2010)

Ya habrá comenzado la subasta
Me quedo por la página de Cárpatos por si...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Los ppcc-s barajamos otras opciones, como bien sabe STARKILLER, que por cierto sabe un webo y también es de los que en la línea de Bolintxes apuesta por que nos vamos a los 5.000s.
> 
> Pues, los ppcc-s barajamos un cambio en el sistema. Intentar pasar del sistema de reparto al de "capitalización" que dicen ellos, a la txilena.
> 
> ...



si es una doctrina no me interesa mucho la verdad :no: pero por si has utilizado el termino equivocadamente ¿ que coño es el ppcc-s ?


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si es una doctrina no me interesa mucho la verdad :no: pero por si has utilizado el termino equivocadamente ¿ que coño es el ppcc-s ?



ppcc-s = Pisitofilos Creditofagos' 

Dícese de los seguidores de la doctrina de PPCC....

Yendo largo, Zuloman, creo que es una doctrina que no te gustará conocer... mejor que ni la leas siquiera, por el momento ignora que existe ::


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si es una doctrina no me interesa mucho la verdad :no: pero por si has utilizado el termino equivocadamente ¿ que coño es el ppcc-s ?



BICHOS


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ya habrá comenzado la subasta
> Me quedo por la página de Cárpatos por si...



Subidón de los bancos, seguro que ha salido bien.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ppcc-s = Pisitofilos Creditofagos'
> 
> Dícese de los seguidores de la doctrina de PPCC....
> 
> Yendo largo, Zuloman, creo que es una doctrina que no te gustará conocer... mejor que ni la leas siquiera, por el momento ignora que existe ::





Mulder dijo:


> BICHOS



ah, si, los conozco :no: son como los tapayoguristas en version canibal 

Pollastre, subeman no es un alcista sino un pillarebotes que en su momento dara paso a cortoman por una larga temporada , eso si no se arruina antes :


EDITO: Vaya parece que subeman pude acetar hoy otra vez , en muy poco tiempo el rojo pasion es un rojo palido que puede tornarse en verdes praderas


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Subidón de los bancos, seguro que ha salido bien.



Si esto es siempre lo mismo, tres semanas dando la caca con que va a ser complicado, mas que otras veces etc. que si no quiere nadie deuda que si patatin total... siempre en el limite haciendo ver que son buenos.

Mas madera para las bolsas, es todo un puto montaje.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

clink, clink, clink ¿ que es ese ruido ? anda son moneditas que estan cayendo en mi cuenta con mis largos 

espero que ese ruido se torne mas susurrante al cambiar las monedas por billetes :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


Juanluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu vuelve pardillo que ese aguafiestas de Tonuel te va a dejar la cuenta a cero patatero


EDITO: Ya no son moneditas son billetitos, solo falta cambiar ese color marron por el verde o coloraus, a los 9000 directos y sin paradas hoygan


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> clink, clink, clink ¿ que es ese ruido ? anda son moneditas que estan cayendo en mi cuenta con mis largos
> 
> espero que ese ruido se torne mas susurrante al cambiar las monedas por billetes :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:
> 
> ...




juanlu ha hablado esta mañana en intereconomia... 

tenia una voz débil... seguramente aún le duelan los puntos de suturo que lleva en el orto... 8:


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Por cierto...


estoy cargando cortos para Bankinter... )


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Juanluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu vuelve pardillo que ese aguafiestas de Tonuel te va a dejar la cuenta a cero patatero



Siyalodeciayo ayer, que tenemos recorrido al alza.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Vaya bombazo dios mio! hasta donde va a llegar esta puta farsa...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Siyalodeciayo ayer, que tenemos recorrido al alza.





cuando empiecen los usanos a trabajar nos van a dar por el orto... y yo con ellos... )


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 Jun 2010)

Que desesperación!!! No sé donde poner los cortos de tantas opciones que tengooooo!!!!!


----------



## DeepChu (10 Jun 2010)

Preparando cortos en MAP...


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

jojojojojooooo cierra y sal corriendo ahora, Zulomannnn, que por esta vez has librado el pellejo!! :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

cerrados largos en 9000  , 400 pipos en 2 dias con todo el cargador, no esta mal :Baile: :Baile:


ahora a esperar un poco para recomprar un poco mas abajo :no:


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Jun 2010)

mierda... y pensar que no me entraron largos en Bankinter a 4,19... por unos miserables milieuros... :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

ah, se me olvidaba, a los criticos, acusadores de drogadiccion etc etc pasen y repartanse los owends como mejor convengan 

Juanlu ata *en CORTO* a Tonuel tronco, vaya pastizal que te has perdido por hacerle caso y no a mi


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 Jun 2010)

Quedó claro que la subida arriba de 9000 fué un cierre de posiciones de cortos. Ahora empieza el goteo a la baja..

Edito: al menos en BBVA. Adivinen quien es la agencia que mas está vendiendo en los últimos minutos? Sip, BBVA..


----------



## Misterio (10 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Quedó claro que la subida arriba de 9000 fué un cierre de posiciones de cortos. Ahora empieza el goteo a la baja..



Espera a ver que todavía queda Trichet...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Quedó claro que la subida arriba de 9000 fué un cierre de posiciones de cortos. Ahora empieza el goteo a la baja..



exacto, y cuando baje 100 pipos dentro largo de nuevo  que hoy rompemos los 9000 lo sabe hasta el papa ...... y la semana que viene tanteamos el 9500 : 


Juanlu, ya te aviso yo para abrir esos largos , manten a Tonuel atado y bien atado ::


----------



## especulador financiero (10 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Quedó claro que la subida arriba de 9000 fué un cierre de posiciones de cortos. Ahora empieza el goteo a la baja..
> 
> Edito: al menos en BBVA. Adivinen quien es la agencia que mas está vendiendo en los últimos minutos? Sip, BBVA..




¿papelón...? ienso:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 Jun 2010)

Breaking news:
La emisión se cerró sin problema y la demanda duplicó la oferta. Se pagó 2,5% (la última fué a 2%)
Si esto va chupao...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿papelón...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Juanlu prepara el dedo para largos en cuanto nos estemos cerca del 8900 del contado, no ajustes demasiado que se te escapa el tren :bla: :bla: :bla:


vamos que me los quitan de las manos


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

corto en Bankinter a 4,36... 


yo no queria... inocho:



Saludos )


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿papelón...? ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:





Pos yo creo que están aprovechando para deshacerse de lo que acumularon los últimos días para evitar los 8.000. Lo del cierre de cortos confirmado, después del subidón el volumen cayó en picada.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Corto en bkt, medio cargador a 4,39


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Joder, tendremos otro pepinazo como ayer?? el ibex no se anda en hostias no acepta subidas o bajadas de menos del 2%


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias hamijos bingueros


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

venga meterle cortos malditos que quiero entrar largo baratito ::


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2010)

Buenos días,

Parece que el rebote sigue, por este tipo de cosas no puedes obsesionarte con los cortos tan cerca de soportes, no será que no lo dije. Si se superan con holgura los máximos diarios la siguiente zona de resistencia a considerar estaría en los 300-350, luego ya hablaríamos de la bajista que nos ha frenado desde el 20 de mayo, que son palabras mayores.

Leo en algún otro foro que, para variar, hay muchas gacelas pilladas cortas.

Por cierto, la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado en España nos muestra un incremento de bajistas respecto la semana pasada:

Alcista 24.1% (29.4%)
Neutral 10.1% (26.5%)
Bajista 65.8% (65.8%)


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Corto en bkt, medio cargador a 4,39



a ver si empiezan las maquinitas usanas a funcionar que tengo hambre... )


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Parece que el rebote sigue, por este tipo de cosas no puedes obsesionarte con los cortos tan cerca de soportes, no será que no lo dije. Si se superan con holgura los máximos diarios la siguiente zona de resistencia a considerar estaría en los 300-350, luego ya hablaríamos de la bajista que nos ha frenado desde el 20 de mayo, que son palabras mayores.
> 
> Leo en algún otro foro que, para variar, hay muchas gacelas pilladas cortas.





hay que tener fe hamijo... hay que tener fe... )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> a ver si empiezan las maquinitas usanas a funcionar que tengo hambre... )



Juanlu explicale a este ignorante que cuando abran los usanos nos vamos a 9200 :no:

que se jubile hasta la semana que viene hoyga, que hoy han utilizado la excusa de que colocamos la deuda, aun queda la excusa de la reforma laboral


----------



## Starkiller (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ah, si, los conozco :no: son como los tapayoguristas en version canibal
> 
> Pollastre, subeman no es un alcista sino un pillarebotes que en su momento dara paso a cortoman por una larga temporada , eso si no se arruina antes :



Hombre, el tio acertó en 2007 con eventos de este año (Las provisiones de MAFO) con solo dos dáis de fallo (Del 30 Sept al 2 Oct).

No es que sea un mago, es que el tio tiene (o al menos, tenía) info privilegiada, y lo ha demostrado.

Pero volviendo al tema: no es simple tapayogurismo (que también). tiene unos cuantos pilares estructurales de su dialéctica que son soberbios para centrar las ideas. Y que se van demostrando más y más reales según pasa el tiempo.

Luego tiene otras tonterías, pero bueno...

El caso es que cara a la bolsa, auguraba un subidón debido al MFBH-p (Básicamente, la capitalización de las pensiones).

El caso es que ahora ya no lo ve, y en sus últimos comentarios ha cambiado mucho este discurso, o lo ha aligerado bastante. Dicho de otra forma: hasta ppcc se ha puesto bajista (él, que siempre esperó que dieran un pelotazo con las pensiones, bolsa mediante).

EDIT: Bajista, a largo plazo, claro. Que con la volatilidad que hay, hoy podemos estar en 8000, la semana que viene en 10000, y la siguiente en 7000... el caso es que a largo plazo, tocarán el entorno de los 5000... y para quedarse.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Juanlu explicale a este ignorante que cuando abran los usanos nos vamos a 9200 :no:
> 
> que se jubile hasta la semana que viene hoyga, que hoy han utilizado la excusa de que colocamos la deuda, aun queda la excusa de la reforma laboral




algún cabronazo me ha puesto un stop loss... habrá sido el jodido del juanlu... ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Hombre, el tio acertó en 2007 con eventos de este año (Las provisiones de MAFO) con solo dos dáis de fallo (Del 30 Sept al 2 Oct).
> 
> No es que sea un mago, es que el tio tiene (o al menos, tenía) info privilegiada, y lo ha demostrado.
> 
> ...



de momento con mi teoria me he abrochado 400 pipos con todo el cargador entre ayer y hoy, eso no es teoria, es dinero 

en serio, yo tambien soy bajista, como no podria ser de otro modo, pero eso no quiere decir que los leoncios intenten engañarnos con rebotes aparentemente solidos para luego dejar pillados a las gacelillas :


Tonuel, los stops son de pobres


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Pues a mi no me extrañaria ver algun latigazo hacia abajo en cualquier momento para luego recuperar rápido, hay mucho miedo y saben que los sp de los largos estan cerca.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues a mi no me extrañaria ver algun latigazo hacia abajo en cualquier momento para luego recuperar rápido, hay mucho miedo y saben que los sp de los largos estan cerca.



a eso estoy yo esperando como agua de Mayo, aunque estemos en Junio


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2010)

Tenemos un Vix superior a 33


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> algún cabronazo me ha puesto un stop loss... habrá sido el jodido del juanlu... ienso:



Debe ud. tomar más pócima, que el Mr. Hyde se le ha salido sin querer


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2010)

A ver si ahora que afloja el Yuro se calman un poquito


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jun 2010)

parece que los americanos vienen fuerte, el SAN subiendo casi un 6%.
por cierto, que significa un VIX superior a 33????????


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que los americanos vienen fuerte, el SAN subiendo casi un 6%.
> por cierto, que significa un VIX superior a 33????????




que te van a meter los largos por donde te nace la espalda... 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jun 2010)

estoy viendo una grafica del ibex y parece que la linea MM20 en un grafico de 5 min, va a cortar de abajo arriba la grafica del ibex..... eso significa algo??????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman, que desayunas?





pollastre dijo:


> Devastador comentario :XX:





pyn dijo:


> zuloman no serás el primero ni el último en arruinarte por aplicar la "lógica" a la bolsa. Pregunta por tu primo Hanibal Lecter y alguno más, que sus entradas en bolsa carecían de nigún fundamento más allá del porqueyolovalguismo.
> 
> De todos modos, cuando te desplumen sigue entrando en el hilo para saber el sentimiento gacelístico, de hecho, hace tiempo alguien usaba las entradas de HL para posicionarse en contra xDDD.





debianita dijo:


> Creo que le han metido droja en el colacao .... ienso: De verdad admiro a Subeman... con la que nos ha caido y pensando en largos ...
> 
> Tonuel, has hecho bién de enviar de viaje a Juanlu, estos días son para oseznos convencidos, solo hay una opción y esa es dar al botón rojo, eso si a su debido momento 8:
> 
> Guanos días :baba:



al final como ha quedado el reparto de owends ??


----------



## Starkiller (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> de momento con mi teoria me he abrochado 400 pipos con todo el cargador entre ayer y hoy, eso no es teoria, es dinero
> 
> en serio, yo tambien soy bajista, como no podria ser de otro modo, pero eso no quiere decir que los leoncios intenten engañarnos con rebotes aparentemente solidos para luego dejar pillados a las gacelillas :
> 
> ...



Hombre, es que ser cuestabajista es una tontería en todo, y en bolsa, más. Nada baja del tirón. Todo lo hace con correcciones, a veces, enormes.

No tengo ningún problema con quien gane a largo o a corto: para mi las repercusiones morales de las ganancias de las gacelillas son las mismas que las de comer pipas: ninguna.

Yo, hasta el momento, me ciño totalmente a los análisis de Las Cosas a su Cauce, que lo va clavando, el tío. Y teniendo en cuenta que yo de análisis técnico, ni papa, me limito a tomar las previsiones de alguien que ha demostrado acertar y que sabe de lo que habla; aparte de que otros muchos (LUCA, por ejemplo) coinciden con él.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> que te van a meter los largos por donde te nace la espalda... 8:



he metido todo en un etf inverso.....


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que los americanos vienen fuerte, el SAN subiendo casi un 6%.
> por cierto, que significa un VIX superior a 33????????



Volatility Index.Va dopadillo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> he metido todo en un etf inverso.....









Juanlu ¿ tu tambien sabes hacer certificados??


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 Jun 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Hombre, es que ser cuestabajista es una tontería en todo, y en bolsa, más. Nada baja del tirón. Todo lo hace con correcciones, a veces, enormes.
> 
> No tengo ningún problema con quien gane a largo o a corto: para mi las repercusiones morales de las ganancias de las gacelillas son las mismas que las de comer pipas: ninguna.
> 
> Yo, hasta el momento, me ciño totalmente a los análisis de Las Cosas a su Cauce, que lo va clavando, el tío. Y teniendo en cuenta que yo de análisis técnico, ni papa, me limito a tomar las previsiones de alguien que ha demostrado acertar y que sabe de lo que habla; aparte de que otros muchos (LUCA, por ejemplo) coinciden con él.





Eso dice el señor BOLINCHES, que el análisis técnico siempre acierta.



Esta mañana eso comentaba ZULOMAN, que estabamos a punto de iniciar la 4 de C y que luego en otoño vendría la 5 de C.

Salu2


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Juanlu ¿ tu tambien sabes hacer certificados??




Pues es lo justo. Zuloman, te has ganado la creación de un certificado al estilo tonuel.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jun 2010)

vuelvo a preguntar: que indicación da el hecho que la MM20 corte a la grafica del ibex de abajo hacia arriba, pero el MM50 siga muy por debajo de la grafica????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

soy cortoman.... en un momento de despiste he atado a subeman y he abierto unos cortos en 9005 el muy cabron de subeman me ha obligado a poner un stop de pobres ::


----------



## Lomendil (10 Jun 2010)

Que cariño le ha cogido a los 9040 el ibex,así no es divertido.


----------



## @@strom (10 Jun 2010)

Bandera del euro en horario, terminada esta las bolsas deberian volver a su senda bajista.


----------



## Misterio (10 Jun 2010)

> Rumores	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Rumores fuertes de que lo visto hoy son cierres de cortos y casi ninguna compra nueva



Rumore rumore..


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

¿puede todo esto tener algo que ver con lo que se espera de China mañana? ¿lo estan descontando?

Un saludo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

A ver si esto peta ya hacia algún sitio, que tengo ganas de comerrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

Yo creo que el nombre de Cortoman no tiene tanta "fuerza sonora" como Subeman. Subeman suena a... no sé, suena bien.

Pero Cortoman... incluso cuando gane dinero, no conseguiría rehabilitarse ante nuestros ojos.


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2010)

Decision de tipos de interes BoEng
En dos minutos


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2010)

Sin cambios....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo creo que el nombre de Cortoman no tiene tanta "fuerza sonora" como Subeman. Subeman suena a... no sé, suena bien.
> 
> Pero Cortoman... incluso cuando gane dinero, no conseguiría rehabilitarse ante nuestros ojos.



No me hables de ese idiota, esta a punto de costarme 30 pipos de mis beneficios


----------



## percebo (10 Jun 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Bandera del euro en horario, terminada esta las bolsas deberian volver a su senda bajista.



Yo creo que tras hacer una banderita lo que vendria seria un tramo de subida identico al mastil anterior...... no?, de todas maneras esta la cosa como para fiarse mucho del tecnico.


----------



## Starkiller (10 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Sin cambios....



Tampoco se esperaban, no?

Aunque tal y como esta UK con nuevo gobierno, nunca se sabe, claro... xD


----------



## @@strom (10 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Yo creo que tras hacer una banderita lo que vendria seria un tramo de subida identico al mastil anterior...... no?, de todas maneras esta la cosa como para fiarse mucho del tecnico.



Me refiero a una bandera con implicaciones bajistas. En horario se ve perfecto como canaliza el precio.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Rumore rumore..



Eso creo que es mas que un rumor. Desde el rebote sigo al BBVA:

Agencias que mas compran:
RT4 MA
BYM BA
SGE VL
BRC (compró un volumen alto al empezar el rebote)

Agencias gaceriles por excelencia.

Agencia que mas vende de lejos (dobla el número de títulos de la que mas compra):
BBVA

Para mí es una empapelada en toda regla.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> A ver si esto peta ya hacia algún sitio, que tengo ganas de comerrrrrrrrrrrrr.



voy sin stops... y apretando el culo... ::


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Yo creo que tras hacer una banderita lo que vendria seria un tramo de subida identico al mastil anterior...... no?, de todas maneras esta la cosa como para fiarse mucho del tecnico.



Bandera y gallardete,no son lo mismo.Algunos le dicen banderín al gallardete.
Tambien si no es pronunciada,convergente o cuña.
Creo que lo he complicado,en vez de solucionarlo
S2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

a ver si puedo arreglar el desaguisado de cortoman y consigo que intenten volarle los stops a los largos, asi cierro los cortos de ese inutil y abrio mis largos...... para que esto suceda tiene que tocar el 8980 ahi cierro cortos y ya veremos si ahi mismo abro los largos o espero unos pipos mas 8:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Eso creo que es mas que un rumor. Desde el rebote sigo al BBVA:
> 
> Agencias que mas compran:
> RT4 MA
> ...




Estos, entonces, como diría don Antonio Sáez del Castillo, están limpiando por arriba 
¿no es eso?


----------



## Wbuffete (10 Jun 2010)

€1'20333
Ese yuro...ese yuro....eh...eh


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

a ver si los americanos enchufan las maquinitas de una vez... ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaa un empojoncito mas y ya sale el bebe


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Estos, entonces, como diría don Antonio Sáez del Castillo, están limpiando por arriba
> ¿no es eso?




soltando papelón... )


----------



## Lomendil (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vengaaaaaaaaaaaaaa un empojoncito mas y ya sale el bebe



El bebe viene distócico. Tengo unas ganas de vaciar de cortos también...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Quiero ganarme el 5% de hoy que me ha robado Zepedo.

Quiero guanooooooooooooo.


----------



## DeepChu (10 Jun 2010)

Esto no sabe a donde va, creo q voy a abrir un corto y que le den al asunto, pq si no cae hoy, caera mañana xD


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Esto no sabe a donde va, creo q voy a abrir un corto y que le den al asunto, pq si no cae hoy, caera mañana xD



Eso he hecho yo, veo sobrecompra a saco y soltada de papelitos, es solo cuestión de tiempo.

Además los futuros americanos se están desinflando.

Quiero ver rios de guano y los cadáveres de mis enemigos alcistas flotando boca abajo (todo esto en sentido figurado)


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Eso he hecho yo, veo sobrecompra a saco y soltada de papelitos, es solo cuestión de tiempo.




que viene... que viene... :Baile:


----------



## Misterio (10 Jun 2010)

BCE mantiene tipos al 1%, me da que algún banquero esperaba una rebajadita.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Quiero ver la gráfica del dia 3.


----------



## Starkiller (10 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> BCE mantiene tipos al 1%, me da que algún banquero esperaba una rebajadita.



Para eso aun falta. Seguramente, hasta la primera mitad del 2011.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

ha sido un bebe precioso aunque algo prematuro, solo ha pesado 25 pipos , arreglado el enorme riesgo en que me puso cortoman.... preparado para abrir largos si baja un poco mas 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Y el dolar se desinfla, uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

Momento Bolso! 

digo... momento 9K !


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

abiertos largos en 8955 8:

suban al tren que salimos en menos de 5 minutos, proxima parada 9200 :no:


----------



## Lomendil (10 Jun 2010)

A ver si al perder los 9000 ya se mueve con mas alegría...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> abiertos largos en 8955 8:
> 
> suban al tren que salimos en menos de 5 minutos, proxima parada 9200 :no:



estás como una regadera...


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> abiertos largos en 8955 8:
> 
> suban al tren que salimos en menos de 5 minutos, proxima parada 9200 :no:



Corto en 9K, objetivo 8965... 

Zulomannnn en lucha fraticida conmigo!

Qué emoción... quién saldrá escaldado cual gato calenturiento?

Próximo episodio en tu casa!

edito: recuerdo al respetable que yo opero con el contado, así que mis valores pueden no ser aproximados a los que uds. vean en sus pantallas. Este ejercicio ha sido llevado a cabo por profesionales en un entorno controlado. ¡ No intenten desafiar a Zuloman en sus casas o sin la supervisión de un profesional !


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> estás como una regadera...



callese ignorante y llame a Juanlu 

abandone el timon antes de que sea tarde, Juanlu saca a este torpe del volante y toma las riendas que se te vuelve a ir el tren como ayer.


----------



## debianita (10 Jun 2010)

Tonuel , quite el tapón! Pongo un SL y me voy a comer. Quiero sangre roja!!!!

Subeman.... vaya preparando la vaselina :XX:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Juanlu, manifiestate!!!!


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> callese ignorante y llame a Juanlu
> 
> abandone el timon antes de que sea tarde, Juanlu saca a este torpe del volante y toma las riendas que se te vuelve a ir el tren como ayer.





debianita dijo:


> Tonuel , quite el tapón! Pongo un SL y me voy a comer. Quiero sangre roja!!!!





Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Juanlu, manifiestate!!!!




a Juanlu le he quitado la conexión a internet hasta nuevo aviso... 8:


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

Vamos, Cortomannnn... contado en 8975... dame -15 más y me follo a Zuloman, que sé que no te cayó nunca del todo bien ::::::


----------



## Lomendil (10 Jun 2010)

Bendito stop profit...


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, Cortomannnn... contado en 8975... dame -15 más y me follo a Zuloman, que sé que no te cayó nunca del todo bien ::::::



¿no queda mejor bajaman? 

Creo que el Ibex ahora tiene que corregir al 8900-850 aproximadamente antes de volver a subir.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel , quite el tapón! Pongo un SL y me voy a comer. Quiero sangre roja!!!!
> 
> Subeman.... vaya preparando la vaselina :XX:





tonuel dijo:


> a Juanlu le he quitado la conexión a internet hasta nuevo aviso... 8:





pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, Cortomannnn... contado en 8975... dame -15 más y me follo a Zuloman, que sé que no te cayó nunca del todo bien ::::::



os voy a meter 2 owneds el mismo dia, historico


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

clink, clink,clink vaya otra vez las moneditas  en breve ya me meten los billetes 8:


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no queda mejor bajaman?
> 
> Creo que el Ibex ahora tiene que corregir al 8900-850 aproximadamente antes de volver a subir.



A mí desde luego me suena mejor "bajaman", estoy contigo.

Aunque el muy condenado se ha vuelto a enrocar en los 9K y no quiere moverse de ahí ni con agua caliente.

Este Subeman tiene más vidas que un gato, el tío suertudo 

De todas formas Mulder, si tú dices que rompe a la baja antes de volver a remontar, a lo mejor le acabas de dar un pequeño disgusto a Subeman ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> A mí desde luego me suena mejor "bajaman", estoy contigo.
> 
> Aunque el muy condenado se ha vuelto a enrocar en los 9K y no quiere moverse de ahí ni con agua caliente.
> 
> ...



si, es probable que mulder este en .o cierto, por eso me gane unos pipos a modo de garantia, pero tampoco me la quiero jugar a que se me escape el tren, 50 pipos abajo es de pobres yo voy a por pasta gansa :no:


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si, es probable que mulder este en .o cierto, por eso me gane unos pipos a modo de garantia, pero tampoco me la quiero jugar a que se me escape el tren, 50 pipos abajo es de pobres yo voy a por pasta gansa :no:



Jejeje... tradea como los hombres (con un número de minis que tiene dos cifras, y no, no es "10") y aprenderás a darle importancia a 50 pips. 

y a 30 también ::


----------



## debianita (10 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Jejeje... tradea como los hombres (con un número de minis que tiene dos cifras, y no, no es "10") y aprenderás a darle importancia a 50 pips.
> 
> y a 30 también ::



Lo le des ideas que me lo arruinas :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Jejeje... tradea como los hombres (con un número de minis que tiene dos cifras, y no, no es "10") y aprenderás a darle importancia a 50 pips.
> 
> y a 30 también ::



Ay pollastre pollastre, casi me dan ganas de cerrar mis largos ahora para que puedas salir bien parado, se que te metes con todo lo gordo y no se que me da ver como te enculan :no:

Lo siento pero me parece que has perdido el tren y me temo que te abran saltado los stops, sino es asi dimelo y cerrare largos a ver si recuperas y yo los compro mas baratitos, para que veas que soy solidario 8:


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

zulo... pon un SP que estamos cogiendo carrerilla... )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

señoras y señores mientras recojen sus SEGUNDOS OWNEDS del dia yo voy poniendo un stop para afianzar mis SEGUNDAS GANANCIAS , en realidad las terceras, las de bajaman no las voy a tener en cuenta 

Juanlu, dile a Tonuel que te enseñe a emitir certificados, hoy vas a tener mucho trabajo 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Vaya bandazos, joder lo que me va a costar hoy sacarme mi salario.


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ay pollastre pollastre, casi me dan ganas de cerrar mis largos ahora para que puedas salir bien parado, se que te metes con todo lo gordo y no se que me da ver como te enculan :no:
> 
> Lo siento pero me parece que has perdido el tren y me temo que te abran saltado los stops, sino es asi dimelo y cerrare largos a ver si recuperas y yo los compro mas baratitos, para que veas que soy solidario 8:



Aún estoy vivo, desalmao 

Pero no por mucho tiempo si esto no cambia, ya sabes que mis SL son inquebrantables.

Seguiremos informando :cook:


edito: aquí estamos otra vez, en la pelea de los 9K. Las espadas siguen en alto.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

vamos que nos vamos... )


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

Fin de la historia, me he salido prematuramente con +10pips.

Los osciladores se estaban desacelerando, y no lo he visto nada claro.

Eceptuando el peak ése a 9040 (un tumba-gacelas en toda regla) no he visto clara la tendencia, así que... mejor fuera con pocas plusvies, que dentro con el culete roto (eh zulomannnn?? :::::: )


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

en ocasiones veo culos rotos... )


----------



## Lomendil (10 Jun 2010)

+45 puntos de ibex de corto. Ha estado curioso.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Fin de la historia, me he salido prematuramente con +10pips.
> 
> Los osciladores se estaban desacelerando, y no lo he visto nada claro.
> 
> Eceptuando el peak ése a 9040 (un tumba-gacelas en toda regla) no he visto clara la tendencia, así que... mejor fuera con pocas plusvies, que dentro con el culete roto (eh zulomannnn?? :::::: )



que sepas que para que pudieras salir airoso tuve que cerrar mis largos  ganandome solo 45 pipos mas, ahora mismo los vuelvo a abrir 60 pipos mas baratitos que donde cerre :no:


No me lies mas eh, que ya me he arriesgado bastante por ti 

EDITO: Abiertos largos de nuevo en 8945

REEDITO: clink, clink clink otra vez las moneditas , esta vez voy a por pasta de verdad , fuera stops de pobres::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2010)

demasiada volatilidad , esto creo que esta claro que se va al guano


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> demasiada volatilidad , esto creo que esta claro que se va al guano



esto se va hoy a los 9200 joven y tras un breve descanso a los 9500 8:

subeman nunca falla, es como el tito botas :no: :


----------



## pollastre (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que sepas que para que pudieras salir airoso tuve que cerrar mis largos  ganandome solo 45 pipos mas, ahora mismo los vuelvo a abrir 60 pipos mas baratitos que donde cerre :no:
> 
> 
> No me lies mas eh, que ya me he arriesgado bastante por ti
> ...




Me llama la atención las enormes diferencias con el contado... yo lo menos que he llegado a ver ha sido 8,978 si mal no recuerdo.

Y mira que ponerte largo... cuán gacelérrimo eres ::


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

me estoy cagando encima... hay una maquinita comprando BKT... :S



espero que sea española... )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me llama la atención las enormes diferencias con el contado... yo lo menos que he llegado a ver ha sido 8,978 si mal no recuerdo.
> 
> Y mira que ponerte largo... cuán gacelérrimo eres ::



No le engaño hoyga, vera que desde hace un par de dias digo que sube cuando va bajando bastante 8:

si eso es ser gacela, me gusta, me gustaaaaaaa  , a lo tonto son ya casi 500 pipos con todo el cargador, mis pauperrimas finanzas lo han notado bastante :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

era tal mi de3sesperacion que opte por correr riesgos y de esta parece que salgo con vida, a partir de hoy stops y esas cosas :


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> me estoy cagando encima... hay una maquinita comprando BKT... :S
> 
> 
> 
> espero que sea española... )



Está muy manipulada, la están aguantando cada vez que el IBEX cae, sin embargo cuando sube no compra ni Dios, no quieren que caiga para poder seguir colocando sus papelillos a buen precio.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Y el DAX ya en rojo.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Y el DAX ya en rojo.




¿en rojo...?


yo sólo veo imperiales... ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

lo siento, se han acabado las oportunidades para los cortos, me lo ha dicho el de la foto, me ha comentado que va a tener mucho trabajo hoy, tiene varias visitas pendientes........... vayan preparando sus vaselinas 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

cerrados largos en 9000 , otros 55 pipos a la saca :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


pero no me conformo, voy a por mas, un pequeño recorte y dentro 8:


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Me he salido palmando 2 céntimos... que os sea leve... ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Me he salido palmando 2 céntimos... que os sea leve... ::



avise a Juanlu, aun llega a la fiesta  :no:


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Peponnn!! estos nos suben hasta el cielo. Hasta donde llegara el pepinazo esta semana??


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Peponnn!! estos nos suben hasta el cielo. Hasta donde llegara el pepinazo esta semana??



esta semana a 9200 la proxima 9500 8:

disculpen , pero estoy tan ocupado pillando plusvis que apenas me da tiempo a comentarlas, otra de 50 pipos mas al coleto 

A ver si me hago una con cortos para variar, supongo que en 9100 de futuros se tomara un descanso para atacar los 9200 ::


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

voy preparando el cargador... :fiufiu:

nos vemos en los 9200...


----------



## Claca (10 Jun 2010)

Aquí viene el momento de la verdad. Si se superan los 9.100 con claridad, el recorrido más probable nos llevaría sobre los 9.300-350, que es dónde empezaría la siguiente zona de resistencias.

Desde los 8.600 no se puede negar que ha pegado un buen rebotón. Han cumplido el guión a la perfección, metiendo miedo en el soporte para salir luego disparados hacia arriba.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

soy bajaman , me he vuelto a colar sin que se diera cuenta subeman, corto a 9075 esta vez sin stop, objetivo 9045 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes, ya ando por aquí de nuevo...

El fibo38,2% de la bajada 9490-8567 está en 9137... yo me he puesto corto justo antes del subidón... :ouch: 8995

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

en Bankinter las maquinitas tienen hambre... :S


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Corto en BKT a 4,432... y me estoy haciendo popó... :S


----------



## percebo (10 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes, ya ando por aquí de nuevo...
> 
> El fibo38,2% de la bajada 9490-8567 está en 9137... yo me he puesto corto justo antes del subidón... :ouch: 8995
> 
> Saludos...



Ufffffffff, yo no se pero me da en la nariz que los americanos se van arriba y estaran al menos un par de dias colocando el papel que estubieron trincando durante la anterior bajada, a ver si llega a los 9400 y me desago del largo que me queda y me pongo corto de una vez que esto de ir en contra de tendencia me pone malisimo, con lo tranquilo que andaba yo corto.

Un saludo, por cierto estos comentarios no estan basado en nada serio... avisado queda....

Y suerte a todos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

este cabron de bajaman ya me esta poniendo en riesgo mis plusvis de nuevo, a ver si lo arreglo por segunda vez antes de ponerme largo de nuevo, no se le puede dejar solo ni un minuto, es mas rebelde que el Juanlu el muy cabron 8: ::


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

vaya tela... :ouch: tonuel... no juegues contra las maquinitas... :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

no lo pude arreglar, el cabron de cortoman/bajaman me ha costado 45 pipos  el stop por los aires, menos mal que lo pille a tiempo y le meti un stop, el tio pretendia ir a pecho descubierto 8:

ahora ya no se que hacer::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> vaya tela... :ouch: tonuel... no juegues contra las maquinitas... :no:



mire que le avise que usted aqui no pintaba nada, que llamara a Juanlu, yalodeciayo yalodeciayo yalodeciayo..... 

EDITO: El contado en 9200 es hora de dejar paso a bajaman y a Tonuel


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

El Ibex se va a dar la vuelta para abajo en 9.195
Por lo tanto es momento de ponerse corto a saco.


----------



## DeepChu (10 Jun 2010)

A ver quien es el majo que se queda corto para mañana... (y que conste que me lo estoy pensando, pero creo q no tengo eggs :cook


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

A partir de ahora nos vamos a ir muy para abajo,y mañana creo que va a ser un dia superbajista, espero que no os pillen en la trampa alcista.
Ahora nos vamos camino de los minimos.


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

Yo me acabo de poner corto,con 2 cojones, y estoy muy tranquilo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> El Ibex se va a dar la vuelta para abajo en 9.195
> Por lo tanto es momento de ponerse corto a saco.



si te referias al contado te equivocas, si te referias al futuro ahi mismo tengo yo la orden de cortos


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

Parece que lo supera, pues entonces se irá a 9.265 pero de ahí no pasará seguro, si supera el 9.265 entonces si que va a estar la cosa muy alcista.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Bankinter 4,50... hay que tener fe... ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

corto a 9195 :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:

Tonuel metele con todo lo gordo que de aqui al final de sesion tenemos 150 pipos para abajo como minimo


----------



## debianita (10 Jun 2010)

Benditos stops :vomito: me he salvado de una buena.

Cargados nuevos cortos de pop en 4.20


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

Tengo clarísimo que estan empapelando, mañana tendremos viernes negro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Bankinter 4,50... hay que tener fe... ::



a como las pillo ustec alma candida?? :: si le es suficiente con una bajada del ibex de 100 pipos no se preocupe ustec, los bajara hoy mismo 8:


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

Corto en Ferrovial en 5,55 a ver si tengo suerte


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

La caída va a ser a plomo,preparad los cortos, vamos a ver mucha sangre,esto bajará con mucha fuerza.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Tengo clarísimo que estan *empapelando*, mañana tendremos viernes negro.



Dentro de mi recopilacion de terminos bursatiles, este se me ha escapado. ¿cuando hablais de empapelar os referis a..?


----------



## Misterio (10 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> La caída va a ser a plomo,preparad los cortos, vamos a ver mucha sangre,esto bajará con mucha fuerza.




Ten cuidado que los owneds por aquí estan baratitos.


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

Me refiero a que estan distribuyendo, colocando papel, vendiendo, poniendose cortos, en definitiva que van a hacer que esto se vaya para abajo.


----------



## debianita (10 Jun 2010)

Ui .... si andamos todos cortos ... me parece que nos van a dar para el pelo, por eso del sentimiento contrario... Pongo SL medio cerca


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

Soy consciente de que me puedo ganar un owned, pero creo que estoy en lo cierto, mi recuento me dice que tiene que caer mucho el mercado, y en USA tambien se van a ir muy para abajo, bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Me refiero a que estan distribuyendo, colocando papel, vendiendo, poniendose cortos, en definitiva que van a hacer que esto se vaya para abajo.



Apuntado queda, en nada tengo la primera edicion de mi diccionario bursatil "Habeis visto el Ibex 35".


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Ya no sé si voy corto o largo si pierdo o si gano, me voy a tener que pasar al medio plazo.


----------



## Karmele Goatsante (10 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Dentro de mi recopilacion de terminos bursatiles, este se me ha escapado. ¿cuando hablais de empapelar os referis a..?



Imaginate un león afilándose el "ramal" con una piedra pomez mientras mira una manada de antílopes...


----------



## DeepChu (10 Jun 2010)

Corto en MAP a 2,27, orden de salida a 2,20. Me voy a currar, a ver que me encuentro cuando welva xD


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

En ferrovial ya le estoy ganando un dinerillo majo, me puse corto en 5,55


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a como las pillo ustec alma candida?? :: si le es suficiente con una bajada del ibex de 100 pipos no se preocupe ustec, los bajara hoy mismo 8:



4,432... ::


----------



## debianita (10 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Ya no sé si voy corto o largo si pierdo o si gano, me voy a tener que pasar al medio plazo.




Otro con doble personalidad, si al final esto va a estar lleno de bipolares 8:


----------



## tarrito (10 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Dentro de mi recopilacion de terminos bursatiles, este se me ha escapado. ¿cuando hablais de empapelar os referis a..?



que alguien le ponga un link a las explicaciones de D. Antonio Saez Del Castillo ... ahora no los tengo a mano


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> que alguien le ponga un link a las explicaciones de D. Antonio Saez Del Castillo ... ahora no los tengo a mano



Grande el ultimo video que he visto de este hombre si si...


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, ¿haberis visto como Berlusconi ha dejado plantado a Zapatero?


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿haberis visto como Berlusconi ha dejado plantado a Zapatero?




cuenta... cuenta... :XX:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Otro con doble personalidad, si al final esto va a estar lleno de bipolares 8:




El bingo en asín.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿haberis visto como Berlusconi ha dejado plantado a Zapatero?



Grandisimo, que mofa ZP se queda con una cara de candado que no puede.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMM6az_EnOU&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

Corto otra vez en BKT, no sé si quedarme pa mañana, me da que hoy nos van a dejar con ganas de ver guano.


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

Voy a ver si encuentro el video, parece ser que a Berlusconi le ha sentado mal que Zapatero se salte el protocolo del Vaticano.

Berlusconi deja plantado a Zapatero en plena rueda de prensa en Roma - Libertad Digital


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> 4,432... ::



Tranquilicese joven acabo de cerrar mis cortos pillados a 9195 en 9135 , ahora un pequeño rebote, le vuelvo a meter cortos y ustec no saldra mal parado del todo 8:

el proximo dia haga caso a subeman cuando le diga que llame a Juanlu ::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 Jun 2010)

Bueno, menudo owned me he comido por quedarme corto despues de los USA. Menos mal que tenia stops pegados al culo y así y todo he perdido algunas pelillas. Ojo mañana para los que esten tentados a quedarse cortos. No se yo que pasara con el gap.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tranquilicese joven acabo de cerrar mis cortos pillados a 9195 en 9135 , ahora un pequeño rebote, le vuelvo a meter cortos y ustec no saldra mal parado del todo 8:
> 
> el proximo dia haga caso a subeman cuando le diga que llame a Juanlu ::




yo los dejo abiertos... mañana será otro dia... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Corto otra vez en BKT, no sé si quedarme pa mañana, me da que hoy nos van a dejar con ganas de ver guano.



solo si tienes plusvis o cartera para aguantar algo de dolor, tendran que recortar antes del inexorable camino hacia los 9500 , pero pueden darle una sorpresa e irse directos , si suben hoy otra vez cerca de maximos prontito yo tambien le metere cortos de nuevo :no:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> solo si tienes plusvis o cartera para aguantar algo de dolor, tendran que recortar antes del inexorable camino hacia los 9500 , pero pueden darle una sorpresa e irse directos , si suben hoy otra vez cerca de maximos prontito yo tambien le metere cortos de nuevo :no:



Plusvis tengo, pero les tengo mucho cariño, casi que me los quitaré de encima antes del cierre.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Por si es de interes:

Trichet anuncia barra libre de liquidez para los bancos en subastas a 3 meses - Cotizalia.com


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Plusvis tengo, pero les tengo mucho cariño, casi que me los quitaré de encima antes del cierre.



¿que pasó con aquellos cortos en 4,39...? ienso:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## BOYPER (10 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿haberis visto como Berlusconi ha dejado plantado a Zapatero?



Ha sido impresionante.. que vergüenza!!!


----------



## Depeche (10 Jun 2010)

¿Hacemos una porra para el cierre del ibex de hoy?

Yo digo que cerrará en 9.022


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿que pasó con aquellos cortos en 3,39...? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos :ouch:



El SL en 4,41 hizo su trabajo. No siempre se gana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> ¿Hacemos una porra para el cierre del ibex de hoy?
> 
> Yo digo que cerrará en 9.022



Supongo que querrás decir 9*1*22... no? :8:::


----------



## zyro (10 Jun 2010)

Semana movidita para el ibex y semana de vuelta si confirma finalmente mañana viernes.

De vuelta con volumen importante y rompiendo en falso 8800, fibo del 61,8 que muchos daban como perdidos y allanaba el camino a los mínimos de marzo/2009.

Muy alcista se pondría si finalmente supera los *9200* +-, lugar por donde pasa la directriz y que supondría además romper una cuña alcista con primer objetivo en *10700* +-

Si le unimos el ambiente cuasi apocalíptico que se huele por todos lados, tenemos el cultivo ideal para que los leones se hayan quedado con una buena cantidad de papel de las gacelas que huyen despavoridas.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Stop Loss en 3,521... se lo van comer los muy HDP... ::


menos mal que era mental... que cabrones...


----------



## Misterio (10 Jun 2010)

Encima Cárpatos diciendo que en USA los hedge poco a poco se estan volviendo compradores, creo que el superguano tendrá que esperar lo que no se es donde llegará el rebote este.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Encima Cárpatos diciendo que en USA los hedge poco a poco se estan volviendo compradores, creo que el superguano tendrá que esperar lo que no se es donde llegará el rebote este.



Si al final no se si habra superguano o que... hay una frase que dice: pierde la fe si quieres pero nunca pierdas la esperanza. estos nos van a llevar alto, de momento lo estan haciendo a la perfeccion.


----------



## Misterio (10 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Si al final no se si habra superguano o que... hay una frase que dice: pierde la fe si quieres pero nunca pierdas la esperanza.



El problema es el ibex, que ahora dices bueno me pongo largo que esto tira una semana para sacarte unas plusvalías y de repente te viene un fitch y te rebaja la calificación del país y la has jodido.

Por cierto donde estarán los que dudaban de mi inteligencia antes de ayer cuando el índice andaba por 8530 y yo me extrañaba de tal bajada sin que pasase algo concreto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2010)

Corto 9205... Lo cierro antes del cierre seguro... ::

El mercado está como menos me gusta, sobrevendido en diario, sobrecomprado en horario...

Saludos...

PD: Es de risa, el DAX alemán subiendo un +1,3% y nosotros un +4,1% ::


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Menuda follada me están pegando... 


dentro... corto... y sin stops... con dos cojones... :ouch:


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jun 2010)

a este paso voy a ganar la porra de que el ibex no bajaba de 8000 en junio.........


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto 9205... Lo cierro antes del cierre seguro... ::




maña recogida de beneficios... no hay que preocuparse... ::


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, habeis leido lo de la barra libre del BCE? dinero fresquito para el verano.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: Es de risa, el DAX alemán subiendo un +1,3% y nosotros un +4,1% ::




No veas la gracia que me hace... ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jun 2010)

alguien guardó la porra????


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien guardó la porra????




la tengo metida en el culo... ::


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

Mañana es probable que bajemos porque es víspera de luna llena, pero suban o bajen se siguen pasando lo técnico por aquel lugar que no nombraré.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 Jun 2010)

Lo siento.

No lo entiendo. Rep perdia a primeras horas los 16 €. Y va a cerrar como que se va a 17 €.

No lo entiendo.

Al final me acuerdo de lo que dice don Antonio. Son los precios. Los suben y los bajan. los suben es alcista, los bajan y es bajista. Asi lo dice don Antonio. Y es lo mismo un indice que otro, cambia la proporcion pero los giros, las tendencias, etc.


Aun asi y todo un rebote es un rebote, dentro de una fase bajista, y se puede agotar no sabemos donde. Luego, puede seguir bajando.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Mañana guano del bueno... hay que estar dentro... :cook:


----------



## kemao2 (10 Jun 2010)

NO se si lo habéis puesto antes, pero los 8800 probablemente sean suelo de mercado a corto y medio plazo,, un HCH invertido, las medidas del BCE, en fin, a corto y medio plazo y con la oprox semana vencimientos, la cosa se deberá clamar y seguir laterales desd eel 8800 hasta el 9400 como hasta ahora que son niveles mas que ajustados,


sacado de Carpatos



**************************************************
Estoy viendo en las últimas horas que las manos fuertes están dando mucha importancia al indicador ARMS del que les hablaba ayer. Por ello lo vuelvo a recordar.

Las ventas del viernes fueron muy agresivas. Tan agresivas que dieron el tercer mayor spike en el indicador ARMS de los últimos 40 años. Es una lectura totalmente anormal y que sólo se vio antes en contadas ocasiones en el entorno de los crash. Este indicador ARMS se obtiene al dividir el ratio de valores que suben y bajan por el Advance/Decline Volume Ratio con lo cual suele ser un indicador muy fiable de la presión bajista que sufrió el mercado ese día. Por lo tanto según UBS el indicador nos hablaría de que el viernes hubo algo cercano a una capitulación una venta muy agresiva y muy violenta, que podría indicar, en su opinión, más un suelo en formación que una continuación de la tendencia.
Veo a muchos hedge tomando en serio este comentario de UBS, y que es cierto es un indicador muy claro de que la presión bajista está bajando. También nuestro indicador principal que es el que refleja lo que hacen las instituciones muestra sin lugar a dudas una disminución muy clara de la presión bajista. Todo parece coincidir.

Esto no quiere decir nada de momento, cuidado con esto. Son sólo indicios. No significan un cambio de tendencia ni que haya que entrar buscando el rebote. De ninguna manera. Pero desde luego sí que significa lo dicho antes, la presión bajista ha bajado mucho, lo que hace difícil caídas muy fuertes cercanas, aunque no olvidemos que la volatilidad está altísima y aquí puede pasar de todo. Pero en un entorno así, sí que podría haber algún rebote, que siempre siempre debe verse confirmado en el gráfico, y de momento no lo ha hecho, más bien nos estamos metiendo en un enredado lateral. ¿O quizá no tan lateral?

Vean este gráfico del futuro del eurostoxx en 30 que me manda Jvier M. Esteban Quebrada.

http://www.serenitymarkets.com/upload/comentarios/1062010121373_HCHEurostoxx_grande.gif
Parece un claro H-C-H invertido, si se termina de confirmar, junto con todos estos datos que nos hablan de menor presión bajista podríamos tener muchas más posibilidades de rebote, de cara además a la semana que viene que es semana de vencimiento de futuros.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (10 Jun 2010)

Hola hamijos
Solo entro para recordarles que no toquen un largo ni con un palo!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

pollastre ¿ que te dice la gap machine ? a mi me huele a gap al alza y luego bajadas 8:

y a ti ?? ::

que la suerte decida por mi, puesta orden de cortos en 9245 si lo toca estoy dentro si no me espero a mañana


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> la tengo metida en el culo... ::



)))) creo que como todos......


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> maña recogida de beneficios... no hay que preocuparse... ::



Cierro en 9175... :cook:


----------



## burbujasplot (10 Jun 2010)

siguen diciendo, que va hacia abajo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

pues me he quedado liquido, despues de las plusvis de hoy no me apetece verlas recortadas nada mas abrir.

aunque apostaria a que mañana o como mucho la semana que viene vemos los 9400/ 9500 8:


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues me he quedado liquido, despues de las plusvis de hoy no me apetece verlas recortadas nada mas abrir.
> 
> aunque apostaria a que mañana o como mucho la semana que viene vemos los 9400/ 9500 8:





Mañana abrimos en los 8000... 8:


----------



## evidente (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastre ¿ que te dice la gap machine ? a mi me huele a gap al alza y luego bajadas 8:
> 
> y a ti ?? ::
> 
> que la suerte decida por mi, puesta orden de cortos en 9245 si lo toca estoy dentro si no me espero a mañana



Estimado, debo agradecerle porque gracias a sus arengas bolsisticas he podido coger el tren y ganarme unas pelas, que en definitiva vienen a reducir drasticamente las perdidas sufridas ayer.

Nuevamente, acepte usted mis humildes GRACIAS. 8::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Estimado, debo agradecerle porque gracias a sus arengas bolsisticas he podido coger el tren y ganarme unas pelas, que en definitiva vienen a reducir drasticamente las perdidas sufridas ayer.
> 
> Nuevamente, acepte usted mis humildes GRACIAS. 8::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



fiese usted mucho de mis pronosticos y se vera arruinado en breve, hoy fue el tipico dia clarividente que todo el mundo tiene alguna vez...... lo mas probable es que en los proximos dias no de ni una 


La verdad es que tuve huevos y puse sobre la mesa mi pasta y un riesgo de megaowned brutal, con todo el foro bajista y yo alcista ..................................... eso de meter 2 owneds en el mismo dia a tanta gente es ........ como diria yo........ tan gratificante 

PD: Por cierto si me hubiera hecho ustec caso ayer tambien, serian 2 dias de beneficios, casi 500 pipos he pillado hoyga, bueno sin casi si contamos los cortos acertados tambien.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2010)

no an visto que la ultima media hora an estao quietecitos y el volumen seco completamente , estaban sosteniendo a los europedos y en cuanto cerraron ventas a saco con altisimo volumen 

El Blog de WallStreet: Grafico Interactivo del Futuro Mini SP 500, en Tiempo Real, gratis.

ahi pueden verlo señores


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Jun 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no an visto que la ultima media hora an estao quietecitos y el volumen seco completamente , estaban sosteniendo a los europedos y en cuanto cerraron ventas a saco con altisimo volumen
> 
> El Blog de WallStreet: Grafico Interactivo del Futuro Mini SP 500, en Tiempo Real, gratis.
> 
> ahi pueden verlo señores



No te gustan las haches...? : 

Por cierto, el konkorde me dice venta de manos fuertes en Ibex, BBVA y SAN... ienso: 

Saludos...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 Jun 2010)

Congratulations nuevamente a zuloman. Hay que reconocer que a pesar de que ha recibido ayuda de Trichete y su liquidez ilimitada (abuelete inflacionista...) se ha mantenido largo a pesar de que todo estaba en contra.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido muy bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

- Han comprado hasta las 16, con pequeñas ventas muy al principio de la mañana.
- A partir de las 16 se han puesto a vender como locos, casi acaban con el saldo diario en negativo.
- En subasta han vendido.

Parece estar claro lo de hoy, han aprovechado las alturas para soltar el gran papelón, no hay mucho más que decir, mañana desde primera hora nos quieren llevar abajo.


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece estar claro lo de hoy, han aprovechado las alturas para soltar el gran papelón, no hay mucho más que decir, mañana desde primera hora nos quieren llevar abajo.





dios te hoyga... :S


----------



## carrerlepant (10 Jun 2010)

Me he quedado corto en SAN a 8.04 mañana SAN baja mínimo un 2 - 3 %.

Largo en mis valores eurostoxx 50, con un muy buen comportamiento

Plusvalias de Ferrovial. (Corto-Largo)

Mañana -3 %


----------



## zyro (10 Jun 2010)

Mi apuesta es que mañana nos tendrán laterales entre el 9000 y el 9200, para romperlo en algún momento, quizás con las noticia USA mañana y llevarlo al 9500.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Jun 2010)

han sostenido europa pa ponerse cortos , acto seguido venden a saco y se quedan con las plusvalias y mañana ganaran mas con los cortos no saben ni na .


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

Pulsando el ambiente que se respira aquí tengo la sensación de que mañana tendremos gap a la baja y nos iremos de nuevo para arriba.

Pero es solo una curiosa sensación...bah, no me hagan caso...


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pulsando el ambiente que se respira aquí tengo la sensación de que mañana tendremos gap a la baja y nos iremos de nuevo para arriba.
> 
> Pero es solo una curiosa sensación...bah, no me hagan caso...



::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pulsando el ambiente que se respira aquí tengo la sensación de que mañana tendremos gap a la baja y nos iremos de nuevo para arriba.
> 
> Pero es solo una curiosa sensación...bah, no me hagan caso...



si empiezan con gap a la baja como parece y ademas siguen bajando un poco al principio...... mi estrategia va a ser muy clarita..... lo mas cerca posible de los 9000 ... LARGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Los 9500 los vemos la semana que viene o me gano un owned en toda regla pasando por debajo de la mesa 8:


Si por el contrario suben, los espero en el entorno de los 9350 - 9400 para meterles cortos, tampoco van a subir de forma tan lineal como bajaron :no:



ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Congratulations nuevamente a zuloman. Hay que reconocer que a pesar de que ha recibido ayuda de Trichete y su liquidez ilimitada (abuelete inflacionista...) se ha mantenido largo a pesar de que todo estaba en contra.



No tenia todo en contra, solo los analisis tecnicos, que por cierto ultimamente sirven para limpiarse el ojete con ellos y quedarse escocido 

Lo del Trinchete ya lo dije ayer, revisa mis post y veras que contaba con su inestimable ayuda...... pero lo que mas clarito vi fue cuando el ZParo hablada del fogasa y tal y cual, sabia que no tardaria mucho en dar marcha atras, tenia muy claro que la Merkel le iba a llamar y explicarle que no tiene dinero  ..... asi fue, hoy ya cambio el discurso una amnesia le ha hecho olvidar eso de subvencionar con dinero publico el despido.

Insisto, España no decide nada en materia economica ahora mismo, esa suerte tenemos, sino el ZParo sigue tirando de chequera ad infinitum :

Ya podeis contar con un despido barato y sin subvenciones, con una reforma de las jubilaciones que suba a los 67 tacos la edad y ya veremos si ademas los jefes nos piden algo mas :bla: :bla: , cada vez que se toque un tema de estos ya hablados antes tocara rebote y cuando salgan con un tema nuevo tocaran bajadas...... sino al tiempo 8: . Lo malo es que lo hablado tiene plazo y es previsible...no asi lo que nos mandaran nuevo.

ah, se me olvidaba otro dato que mencione tambien a mi favor... todos los analistos de intereconomia bajistas a tope.....cuando todos coinciden ocurre lo contrario normalmente. Cuando vi que los del foro tambien iban cortos en su mayoria me jure a mi mismo aguantar largos pasara lo que pasara.


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jun 2010)

Ya volvemos a estar eufóricos?
Una subidita al *místico 9.200 *y la maquinaria del engaño alcista se pone en marcha... ay, nunca aprenderemos...

La subida al *místico 9.200 *no es casual, está más que prevista... y solo nos queda esperar al *día D*... día en que volverán los días negros y nuestra bolsa temblará... porque nos iremos directos a buscar a los *místicos 8.100*...

El día D va a coincidir con importantes eventos... pero eso será la próxima semana, supongo que os vais preparando para ello?

S2s


----------



## evidente (10 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Ya volvemos a estar eufóricos?
> Una subidita al *místico 9.200 *y la maquinaria del engaño alcista se pone en marcha... ay, nunca aprenderemos...
> 
> La subida al *místico 9.200 *no es casual, está más que prevista... y solo nos queda esperar al *día D*... día en que volverán los días negros y nuestra bolsa temblará... porque nos iremos directos a buscar a los *místicos 8.100*...
> ...



y cuales son los misticos eventos que gatillaran los acontecimientos de la bolsa?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> y cuales son los misticos eventos que gatillaran los acontecimientos de la bolsa?



Una bajada de 1.100 puntos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Ya volvemos a estar eufóricos?
> Una subidita al *místico 9.200 *y la maquinaria del engaño alcista se pone en marcha... ay, nunca aprenderemos...
> 
> La subida al *místico 9.200 *no es casual, está más que prevista... y solo nos queda esperar al *día D*... día en que volverán los días negros y nuestra bolsa temblará... porque nos iremos directos a buscar a los *místicos 8.100*...
> ...



de euforicos nada caballero :no: , creo que todos en este foro somos bajistas.

Pero comprendera usted que los leones no les gusta poner las cosas faciles.... ahota tienen que vender que esto no es un rebote ....tienen que hacer que pensemos que es un cambio de tendencia.....una vez pilladas las gacelas los 6000 son seguros y los 3000 toneluanos probables.

se queda usted bastante corto en eso de los 8100 yo creo que en la siguiente tirada hacia abajo no paramos hasta los 7700, otro rebote y a los misticos 6000 .


Pero..................... de momento toca pillar gacelas, la gente ha perdido mucha pasta seguida en 8 dias de bajadas consecutivas y hay que pillar gacelas nuevas........yo diria que a los 9500 vamos seguro y a partir de ahi ya veremos.


----------



## evidente (10 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Una bajada de 1.100 puntos.



noop, pregunto por los eventos subyacentes no por el producto ienso:


----------



## tarrito (10 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> noop, pregunto por los eventos subyacentes no por el producto ienso:



que España no pase de la primera fase en el furmbol??? ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> noop, pregunto por los eventos subyacentes no por el producto ienso:



yo creo que seran la reforma laboral y de pensiones :no:



Monlovi dijo:


> que España no pase de la primera fase en el furmbol??? ienso:



eso si que seria una tragedia nacional, los 3000 directos sin descanso, la dimision de ZParo y el gobierno en pleno, la huelga general y con un poco de suerte las guillotinas a maximo rendimiento  :XX: 

EDITO: Por cierto Mulder, no tengo tan claro como tu eso del gap a la baja, vete pensando estrategias para ambas posibilidades, las mias ya estan posteadas.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> y cuales son los misticos eventos que gatillaran los acontecimientos de la bolsa?



Pues si fueras vasco como yo, no mejor aun, si fueras VASCO DE GAMA y supieras donde creaste tu segunda patria (lugar de nacimiento) o sea la COSTA DE NATAL (navidad-nacimiento) etc....

Te lo voy a buscar pero creo que es LA ELIMINACION DE LA ROJA EN SUDAFRICA y tal vez lo de la reforma para pagar menos a los asalariados.

Esto dijo RBOTIC:

"Buenas Tardes...

Mañana comienza Junio de 2010!!!!...un mes que yendo de más a menos será definitivo porque con él se deberá retomar la senda bajista hacia el místico 7.700... no sin antes amagar abandonarla.

Un mes dividido, dos partes un mismo mes... un inicio y un final o un engaño de engaños y una decisión y evidentemente separándolos un día D que resultará ser la clave del mes...

Con Junio llega el aburrimiento, este se instalará instaurando una falsa tranquilidad y una sensación de que lo peor ya ha pasado, soportados en los 9.000 y centrados en el místico 9.200... nos espera un aburrido lateral ... con máximo inferior a 9.600 y mínimo superior al 8.800... un lateral aburrido, interminable que hará largas y sudorosas las primeras jornadas de los que sigamos este hilo... una travesía en el desierto sin emoción alguna, un terreno yermo, de donde nada a medio plazo se puede obtener... el reino de los jugadores intradía.

Más tarde que pronto o más pronto que tarde, Junio nos ha de llevar al punto de cambio, el día D, la vuelta de las caidas y de los días negros... para saber cuando tendremos que recurrir a Miguelín (el protagonista del negro mayo de 2010 y testigo en la lejanía de esta nueva predicción)...

"Cuando el "celebrar" sea golpeado... allá donde Vasco de Gama estableció su otra tierra natal... cuando el toro hispano se despiste, en ese mismo momento, se hará la oscuridad."

Pasado ese día la senda bajista continuará ,veremos el místico 8.100 saltar por los aires... pero que más da... la estación final ya estará cerca... pero eso será en un nuevo hilo el destinado al julio de capitulación...

Bienvenido al definitivo Junio de 2010, estas preparado para decidir?

S2s 



Este RBOTIC tiene muchos seguidores pues acerto de pleno lo del 6.800 de marzo-09.


----------



## evidente (10 Jun 2010)

Creo que la dimision de ZP y la llamada a elecciones anticipadas provocaria inicialmente un movimiento a la baja pero despues esta medida seria tomada con alivio por el mercado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Creo que la dimision de ZP y la llamada a elecciones anticipadas provocaria inicialmente un movimiento a la baja pero despues esta medida seria tomada con alivio por el mercado.



en que pais vive ustec joven ??? no en hispanistan, ya he dicho que dimision y politicos son como agua y aceite, a este *lo echaran *cuando acabe de hacer todas las reformas que nos manden desde fuera, ni un minuto antes.

Lo de dimitir es como decir que los leones se haran vegetarianos 

si el tipo fuera listo, que no lo es, haria como el ingles, un suicidio politico para salvar al partido dejandoles el marronazo a los peperos, pero este iluminado esta convencido de que todo se va a arreglar y que la gente lo va a aclamar por las calles justo antes de las siguientes elecciones.


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Eso si que seria una tragedia nacional, los 3000 directos sin descanso, la dimision de ZParo y el gobierno en pleno, la huelga general y con un poco de suerte las guillotinas a maximo rendimiento  :XX:



La verdad es que poca gente sabe que ZPésimo también es ministro de deportes, pero que pais de pandereta tenemos, por dios!




zuloman dijo:


> EDITO: Por cierto Mulder, no tengo tan claro como tu eso del gap a la baja, vete pensando estrategias para ambas posibilidades, las mias ya estan posteadas.



Pues yo no lo veo tan claro, hemos acabado cerca de máximos, el Stoxx sigue por debajo de su nivel de las 17:30 y el S&P ya llegó a su nivel clave de hoy un poco por encima de 1080, en fin tampoco se han ido muy lejos, pero no les veo ganas de subir ahora mismo, aunque me puedo equivocar, claro.


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ... se queda usted bastante corto en eso de los 8100 yo creo que en la siguiente tirada hacia abajo no paramos hasta los 7700, otro rebote y a los misticos 6000 ...



Tiene gracia porque los místicos 7.700 están en mi firma, los llevo pronosticando desde hace tiempo... no me los heches en cara! 

Yo solo digo que estamos en un engaño alcista... que cada uno lo aproveche como quiera, yo no lo voy a hacer... estoy líquido a la espera de que en julio lleguemos al verdadero punto desde el que pueda empezar una recuperación verdadera en W.

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jun 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Este RBOTIC tiene muchos seguidores pues acerto de pleno lo del 6.800 de marzo-09.



Cierto, y con mucha antelación... luego en la subida el pronóstico se cumplieró pero se quedó corto...

Pero bueno... ahi teneis el *místico 7.700 *y para cuando lo veremos: *Julio 2010*

En el pronóstico de Junio el día clave, el día D... la llegada de los días negros... es el * miércoles 16/06*. Estamos todos avisados, no caigais en las trampas alcistas!

S2s


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La verdad es que poca gente sabe que ZPésimo también es ministro de deportes, pero que pais de pandereta tenemos, por dios!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, si claro yo no lo veo, me parecio que tu si que veias claro el gap a la baja, yo estoy fitti fitti ... y mas bien con moderado gap al alza.



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Tiene gracia porque los místicos 7.700 están en mi firma, los llevo pronosticando desde hace tiempo... no me los heches en cara!
> 
> Yo solo digo que estamos en un engaño alcista... que cada uno lo aproveche como quiera, yo no lo voy a hacer... estoy líquido a la espera de que en julio lleguemos al verdadero punto desde el que pueda empezar una recuperación verdadera en W.
> 
> S2s




Querido amigo, si piensas ponerte largo en Julio vete preparandote para un megaowned y un enculamiento brutal .


En Julio no pasara nada que lleve al ibex por debajo de los 7700 como mucho, eso creo yo, de hechp apostaria por un lateral..... si quieres que afine mas.....por un lateral alcista desde los niveles de finales de Junio.

De Bolsa y de analisis tecnico no tengo ni idea, pero si tengo intuicion para acertar ciclos economicos y jugadas sucias de los politicos, por ejemplo apostaria a que justo antes de las vacaciones nos meten un decretazo con las jubilaciones, cosa que sin duda la bolsa aplaudira fervientemente 8: .......... aunque a lo mejor son mas cabrones aun de lo que pienso y lo hacen en agosto para que todos estemos de vacaciones, siempre y cuando los jefes europeos y los bancos le permitan retrasarlo.


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ... De Bolsa y de analisis tecnico no tengo ni idea, pero si tengo intuicion para acertar ciclos economicos y jugadas sucias de los politicos, por ejemplo apostaria a que justo antes de las vacaciones nos meten un decretazo con las jubilaciones, cosa que sin duda la bolsa aplaudira fervientemente 8:



Eso es lo que estamos descontando ahora...
Por cierto que la Bolsa no tiene que ver mucho con la economía... sólo cuando interesa... por lo que el pronóstico es hacer en julio 2010 lo que hicimos en marzo 2009... y piense que soy el mismo que en mayo de 2007 sobre los 15.000 del IBEX dijo que venían los días negros...
Mas pesimismo que el mio sobre la evolución de la Bolsa no la ha habido nunca en este Foro..
S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Querido amigo, si piensas ponerte largo en Julio vete preparandote para un megaowned y un enculamiento brutal.



Eso duele?
Como tratais a los asiduos de este Foro desde 2003...

S2s


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Eso es lo que estamos descontando ahora...
> Por cierto que la Bolsa no tiene que ver mucho con la economía... sólo cuando interesa... por lo que el pronóstico es hacer en julio 2010 lo que hicimos en marzo 2009... y piense que soy el mismo que en mayo de 2007 sobre los 15.000 del IBEX dijo que venían los días negros...
> Mas pesimismo que el mio sobre la evolución de la Bolsa no la ha habido nunca en este Foro..
> S2s





rbotic statistics dijo:


> Eso duele?
> Como tratais a los asiduos de este Foro desde 2003...
> 
> S2s



aplaudo fuertemente y sin complejos tus aciertos, si cuando estaba en 15000 avisaste del desastre te mereces una medalla :no:

Lo del megaowned y el enculamiento no se lo tome ustec como un insulto, es un lenguaje "cariñoso" que utilizamos en este hilo para hacerlo mas ameno..... aunque la verdad es que nos solemos alegrar de los aciertos de los foreros y a mi particularmente hasta me jode cuando pieden los demas


----------



## Misterio (10 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Eso duele?
> Como tratais a los asiduos de este Foro desde 2003...
> 
> S2s



No vaya usted a abandonar el comentar en este foro aunque sea solo de pasada ya que yo por lo menos estoy abierto a escuchar sus comentarios.

Felicidades por sus éxitos pasados.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no, si claro yo no lo veo, me parecio que tu si que veias claro el gap a la baja, yo estoy fitti fitti ... y mas bien con moderado gap al alza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo sabes tu bien. Jajaja.

¡Que bueno!

CABO CAÑAVERAL.

Acuerdate de este post porque hara historia.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> *No vaya usted a abandonar el comentar en este foro aunque sea solo de pasada ya que yo por lo menos estoy abierto a escuchar sus comentarios.*
> 
> Felicidades por sus éxitos pasados.



por supuesto yo tambien, solo soy una pobre gacelilla que hoy ha tenido un buen dia 

Mulder, los futuros del ibex planos, muy planos, en realidad casi prefiero que aciertes tu con un gap a la baja y meterle largos :: , yo no me atrevo a pronosticar nada pero me da en la nariz que pequeño gap al alza para joder al personal .

EDITO: No le capto ssñor dudagoitia ¿ se refiere a que me ganare un owned o a lo contrario ?


----------



## DeCafeina (10 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> A partir de ahora nos vamos a ir muy para abajo,y mañana creo que va a ser un dia superbajista, espero que no os pillen en la trampa alcista.
> Ahora nos vamos camino de los minimos.



Este Ibex nuestro algunos días tiene una forma muy rara de ir para abajo. Baja, pero con mucho disimulo; haciendo como que sube


----------



## evidente (10 Jun 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Este Ibex nuestro algunos días tiene una forma muy rara de ir para abajo. Baja, pero con mucho disimulo; haciendo como que sube



))

yo tuve una forma muy curiosa de ponerme corto hoy, siguiendo el consejo del viento del Norte Subeman....))


----------



## RNSX (10 Jun 2010)

ouch ouch, estoy corto desde hace varios dias, no se si asumir perdidas o esperar a ver si estas se reducen con una ligera correccion


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Joder vaya festin que se estan pegando los usanos, 250 arriba ::


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder vaya festin que se estan pegando los usanos, 250 arriba ::





tengo miedo... :S


----------



## Mulder (10 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder vaya festin que se estan pegando los usanos, 250 arriba ::



Lo de la bolsa ultimamente es insano, bajar tanto durante dos meses para hacer esto ahora no tiene sentido, pero precisamente por eso lo hacen.

Y no han dado ni el más mínimo respiro....


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

BP sube un 12%.... 8:


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

¿que podemos esperar de estos rebotes ultimos? yo no se que pensar, entre esto y lo del trichetin y su incontinencia de leuros...


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> ¿que podemos esperar de estos rebotes ultimos? yo no se que pensar, entre esto y lo del trichetin y su incontinencia de leuros...



a poner un stop y si lo rompe irte a la playa a tomar el aire y unas cañas... ::


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> a poner un stop y si lo rompe irte a la playa a tomar el aire y unas cañas... ::



Lo jodido es que no acompaña el tiempo tonuel. Ayer me fui a echar unas carreras a la playa y me pillo el monzon.:´(


----------



## tonuel (10 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Lo jodido es que no acompaña el tiempo tonuel. Ayer me fui a echar unas carreras a la playa y me pillo el monzon.:´(





vente para acá... y tendrás solecito... playita... chavalitas...


y lo que haga falta... )


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> vente para acá... y tendrás solecito... playita... chavalitas...
> 
> 
> y lo que haga falta... )



Los veranos suelo bajar a Torrevieja, este año no se como me pillará con los examenes de la uni y el curro que ando haciendo. Desde luego que lo que ve uno por alli... eso si a las 12 de la noche que no falte mi vodka naranja bien fresco :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

ups, esto tiene pinta de gap al alza mañana......yalodeciayo, yalodeciayo 8:


Pues vaya putada haberme bajado del tren en marcha, tonto, tonto, tonto, si sabia que se iba a los 9500 sin escalas xd :no:

Bueno, pues mañana me tocara llamar a cortoman una vez que haga maximos ::

Los cortos van a tener visita :


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jun 2010)

Mulder!, sigues manteniendo tu maximo en julio?


----------



## Condor (10 Jun 2010)

Se está haciendo lo mismo de marzo de 2009....

Me gustará ver como contendrán la inflación.... o está esta ya autocontenida?

Es lo que tiene la economía, que la cobija alcanza hasta dónde alcanza


----------



## Creditopropulsado (10 Jun 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Se está haciendo lo mismo de marzo de 2009....
> 
> Me gustará ver como contendrán la inflación.... o está esta ya autocontenida?
> 
> Es lo que tiene la economía, que la cobija alcanza hasta dónde alcanza



Condor la inflación la controlan con dos métodos.

a) Burocratas haciendo estadísticas no relevantes y manipuladas.

b) Comunicadores que dicen la " verdad " de su inflación en mass media.

c) borregos que se lo creen.


Si quieres ver la inflación, pregunta a cuanto te cobran el café con leche en tu cafetería. Y calcula el % que ha subido en 8 años.


----------



## rafaxl (10 Jun 2010)

Condor dijo:


> *Se está haciendo lo mismo de marzo de 2009....*
> 
> Me gustará ver como contendrán la inflación.... o está esta ya autocontenida?
> 
> Es lo que tiene la economía, que la cobija alcanza hasta dónde alcanza



¿a que te refieres?


----------



## percebo (10 Jun 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Se está haciendo lo mismo de marzo de 2009....
> 
> Me gustará ver como contendrán la inflación.... o está esta ya autocontenida?
> 
> Es lo que tiene la economía, que la cobija alcanza hasta dónde alcanza



No hace falta que hagan nada para contener la inflaccion, porque el dinero disponible en el mercado depende de dos cosas, una de la cantidad de billetitos que haya en la calle y dos la velocidad con la que estos cambian de mano, y ahora mismo la gente no esta por la labor de gastar un duro y los bancos mucho menos de prestarlos, ni a otros bancos, ni a empresas, ni mucho menos a ciudadanos (a saber en que se lo gastarian), otra cosa es como se reactive la economia, a saber lo que pasaria, pero como de momento no tiene pinta de ello.....

Por cierto, en cuanto a la bolsa, yo apuesto a que minimo se tiran un par de dias subiendo y soltando todo el papel del mundo, ya lo comente el miercoles, me gusto la grafica del viernes del sp casi una diagonal descendiente, perfecta para ir acumulando papel, el lunes tres cuartos de lo mismo, para despues de marear la perdiz martes y sobre todo el miercoles (que ese dia casi me salgo), para despues subirlo hoy y colocar el papel comprado baratito unos cuantos puntos por encima, y yo diria que les queda por colocar.... porque aparte del que trincaron viernes y lunes, seguro que tenian almacenado una buena tralla comprado mucho mas barato. Si alguien tiene curiosidad, entrando en la grafica del S&P en el google finance y pulsando en cinco dias, se ve bastante bien la jugada ( o eso me parece a mi).

Un saludo.


----------



## bertok (10 Jun 2010)

Vaya, vaya estan empeñados en dar patada a seguir con la subasta de liquidez y la deuda.

El ostion sera mayor todavia.

Disfruten lo que puedan que sera poco de subida.


----------



## evidente (10 Jun 2010)

Menuda remontada del Euro - Dolar, dudas del gap al alza? futuros del Ibex 35 ahora en +35.....mañana comienza el mundial, la mitad del mundo mundial esta euforico con las cuasi 7 u 8 horas de "Circo" diario


----------



## evidente (10 Jun 2010)

Por si acaso, me quedo quietecito mañana...tengo mas dudas que preguntas


----------



## evidente (10 Jun 2010)

Off-topic
Sabado son las 24 horas de Lemans?

gracias and excuse for the off topic

Pregunto porque estoy viendo a Jean Alessi (de la Formula 1 de hace algunos años) con el equipo Ferrari en entrevista, joder menuda cantidad de gente que tiene ese equipo...es asi con todos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Por si acaso, me quedo quietecito mañana...tengo mas dudas que preguntas



He estado pensando en cual puede ser la estrategia de los leones para que el numero de gacelas sea el mayor posible, pillando tanto a alcistas como a bajistas en el corralito......


..... primero se tiraron 8 dias seguidos bajando para desesperacion y ruina de los alcistas :no: cuando ya desesperados vendieron fueron a por los bajistas con dos dias seguidos de subidas, el primero un aparente rebote logico tras las caidas que hizo pensar a la mayoria de los bajistas que al dia siguiente habria guano otra vez........entonces zas en toda la boca con una subida que ya hizo pupa........


en este momento tienen al personal entre Pinto y Valdemoro, vamos que la mayoria no tenemos ni puta idea de que puede pasar, campo ideal para la caza.......


....... poniendome en su piel razono de la siguiente manera para intentar adivinar que coño pueden hacer hoy :

- Ayer hicieron ver que hoy tendriamos gap a la baja, aun que yo cuando efectivamente bajaba ya intui que era una trampa la mayoria no lo vio.

- En conclusion, me parece que van a pillar a los cortos primero desplumandolos un poco mas , una vez asustados y asumidas las perdidas por los saltos de los stops es muy probable que enseñen su cara mas oscura y se den la vuelta para acojonar a los largos, momento que aprovecharan para recomprar los papelitos que colocaron estos dias arriba......


Si mi teoria de que a corto plazo debe haber un rebote como minimo hasta 9500 es correcta, no creo que lo pongan tan facil como ayer, ayer lo hicieron a cara descubierta por que la mayoria era bajista, hoy ya empiezan los analistos a pensar que el 9500 es seguro y que si lo rompemos entramos en un nuevo tramo alcista y bla, bla, bla.....

Por lo tanto, ahi va mi apuesta para hoy :

Gap al alza moderado ( a esta hora 26 pipos, probablemente en la apertura un poco mas ) ....... si ven que los cortos se acojonan suficientemente y saltan los stops no lo llevaran mucho mas arriba, si ven que aguantan seguiran subiendo hasta acojonar a los cortos......


.... una vez los cortos hayan tirado la toalla a soltar papelitos y a bajar, esta vez para que los alcistas no les molesten mientras acumulan papel para subir la semana que viene.


Mi estrategia para hoy sera esperar a ver hasta donde lo suben y meterme corto con todo lo gordo a la primera señal de que tocan techo, me bastara con que se den la vuelta en un punto que huela a resistencia ( los 9300 o 9350 que apunta claca probablemente ) .


Con un par de huevos hacia el final de sesion cerrare cortos y dejare abiertos largos para el lunes.

Estrategia MUY arriesgada desde luego, pero ya me di cuenta de que acojonandose te van limando la cuenta poco a poco y al final ves que te han limpiado...... si me tienen que limpìar que me limpien del tiron o que pueda estar en condiciones de defenderme si acierto........... ya no me vale ganar 1000 un dia y perder 15000 5 dias, de eso ya me dieron bastante :no:

ala ya podeis despedazarme hoy otra vez, aunque tras sendos owneds de ayer espero que seais mas prudentes  , no espereis a que me arruine eh, las criticas antes de que abra la bolsa 8:

EDITO: Dada mi ignorancia supina en temas de bolsa y analisis tecnico no estaria nada mal que los tecnicos del foro comprobaran si lo que digo coincide o no con sus analisis.

Si Mulder nos dice el timing casi podriamos saber con exactitud las horas en que subira y bajara si mi apuesta es correcta, y si no lo es sabriamos cuando sucedera exactamente lo contrario a lo que digo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jun 2010)

dame tus vitaminas mañaneras,porque me asombras tu capacidad de deducción a estas horas.
Te felicito sinceramente. Tambien espero solo tengas razón en parte..... no digo que parte para que los que nos leen no tengan ideas.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> dame tus vitaminas mañaneras,porque me asombras tu capacidad de deducción a estas horas.
> Te felicito sinceramente. Tambien espero solo tengas razón en parte..... no digo que parte para que los que nos leen no tengan ideas.....



sospecho que sigues corto 

De momento no empiezo mal, los futuros ya suben mas 83 pipos ahora mismo tal como intuia que pasaria, supongo que lo llevaran hasta los 9300/9350 o incluso si ven que los cortos aguantais hasta los 9400 o mas, vamos hasta que tireis la toalla :: , si finalmente el gap no es muy abultado igual intento aprovechar un poco la subida con medio cargador ( riesgo muy alto ) aunque lo mas seguro creo que seria esperar a que se de la vuelta 8:

ah, no es el desayuno, una semana en un barco carga las pilas mucho


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias, hamijos bingueros, mi predicción para hoy es de subida inicial, recorte posterior, vuelta hacia arriba y desplome a última hora cerrando en rojo.

La puta montaña rusa.


----------



## Abner (11 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Buenos dias, hamijos bingueros, mi predicción para hoy es de subida inicia, recorte posterior, vuelta hacia arriba y desplome a última hora cerrando en rojo.
> 
> La puta montaña rusa.



¿Has usado algún método analítico para la predicción o has usado el método más científico de destripar un cuervo? 

Yo viendo la conifiguración de Urano con Saturno intuyo subida seguida de un lateral asqueroso, (por apostar que no quede).


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder!, sigues manteniendo tu maximo en julio?



Pues si, lo sigo manteniendo y ahora más que nunca, no me cabe la menor duda.

Hay gente diciendo lo contrario pero eso es lo que le dirán sus análisis, cada maestrillo tiene su librillo como suele decirse.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Jun 2010)

Abner dijo:


> ¿Has usado algún método analítico para la predicción o has usado el método más científico de destripar un cuervo?
> 
> Yo viendo la conifiguración de Urano con Saturno intuyo subida seguida de un lateral asqueroso, (por apostar que no quede).




No, mis métodos son siempre técnicos, combino los posos del café con las runas y la distribución de los derrapes de mis gayumbos)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

largo con miedo y stop :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues maestro, las cosas como son.

En compañías que veo que están saneadas, y tu dices que es el momento rentabilidades del 15% en días veo.

http://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE:BTM


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

ala, mas 40 pipos en 1 minutillo 

ahora esperar y ver 8:

hoy si me enculan ya me enculan 40 pipos menos ::


----------



## pyn (11 Jun 2010)

¿He leído bien? ¿Máximos en JULIO? ¿En todos los índices o sólo en el ibex? No es que me parezca raro, es que me parece practicamente imposible que en la situación internacional que vivimos, podamos subir un ¿cuánto un 35% en 1 mes?


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿He leído bien? ¿Máximos en JULIO? ¿En todos los índices o sólo en el ibex? No es que me parezca raro, es que me parece practicamente imposible que en la situación internacional que vivimos, podamos subir un ¿cuánto un 35% en 1 mes?



En todos los índices.

Es algo que llevo diciendo desde hace una buena temporada, en la entrevista que me hizo Kujire (se hizo en febrero pero se publicó a principios de abril) creo que ya lo comenté.

Por supuesto me puedo equivocar, pero así es como lo interpreto yo en mis análisis (no, no miro posos de cafe ni derrapes )


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

joder... enchufo R4 y me veo BKT en 4,70... olé mis huevos... :ouch:



Saludo ::


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> joder... enchufo R4 y me veo BKT en 4,70... olé mis huevos... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludo ::



Es lo que tiene ir sin stop .... yo estoy pillado con POP, buscando el momento de salir dignamente


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> joder... enchufo R4 y me veo BKT en 4,70... olé mis huevos... :ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludo ::



Cuente usted con mi más sentido pésame, estoy esperando para meter cortos pero no me fio ya un pelo, estos cabrones son capaces de subirla un 10% o de ponerla en rojo con 4 duros.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Cuente usted con mi más sentido pésame, estoy esperando para meter cortos pero no me fio ya un pelo, estos cabrones son capaces de subirla un 10% o de ponerla en rojo con 4 duros.




sigo dentro y corto... que les den por el culo... 8:


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Jun 2010)

Buenos días 
Apretando esfínteres.
S2


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> sigo dentro y corto... que les den por el culo... 8:




Ole tus huevos, campeón.:Aplauso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> sigo dentro y corto... que les den por el culo... 8:



Cuando termine nuestro amigo avisa para abrir yo cortos


----------



## Starkiller (11 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿He leído bien? ¿Máximos en JULIO? ¿En todos los índices o sólo en el ibex? No es que me parezca raro, es que me parece practicamente imposible que en la situación internacional que vivimos, podamos subir un ¿cuánto un 35% en 1 mes?



Tener, tiene sentido para mi. Tal y como lo veo, al EURUSD le espera aun una caída gorda, y luego subidón (Mitad-final de julio). Seguramente, un agosto plano, y en septiembre, comienza el marrón en el otro lado del atlántico (Y del canal de la mancha).

Como últimamente la bolsa va con el EURUSD, tiene sentido que sea como dice Mulder. Pero a saber, claro, que estas correlaciones funcionan mientras interesa.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Jun 2010)

Abriendo corto de ibex 9290
Fut usa rojos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Abriendo corto de ibex 9290
> Fut usa rojos



este no va a dar abasto hoy, poneros en cola coño que lo vais a matar ::







Tonuel cuando acabe contigo y con los demas le dais mi direccion que yo estoy esperando para ponerme corto tambien 8:


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

Vaya viagra que le han dado al Ibex, y ese gap del 1% al alza no lo quitan ni con lejía.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> este no va a dar abasto hoy, poneros en cola coño que lo vais a matar ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Saludos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Jun 2010)

Al grano, que es lo que interesa, que para mi lo que haga esto en el año 2023 me la trae al pairo.

La pregunta es:

¿cerraremos hoy en rojo?


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

mejor no me hable de rojo... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Al grano, que es lo que interesa, que para mi lo que haga esto en el año 2023 me la trae al pairo.
> 
> La pregunta es:
> 
> ¿cerraremos hoy en rojo?



yo diria que rojo palido o verde suave ....pero antes tenemos que ver hasta donde lo suben, paciencia, que no sabemos si lo van a llevar a 9350, 9400 o incluso 9500.............dependera de cuanto aguanten los cortos y sus stops :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

el ibex está dopado

el resto de los índices rozando la bajada y nuestro churribex por las nubes


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

bueno, en el siguiente rebotillo le meto cortos, orden puesta a 9345 que casi coincide con los 9400 del contado , un poco menos por eso de que no se me escape el tren 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Jun 2010)

Da por culo ver como todo tu sistema te dice que te metas corto pero el dolor de operaciones anteriores idénticas no te deja hacerlo.

Necesito algo en lo que creer, Juanlu, manifiéstate.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

ya vienen derechitos a mis cortos en 9345  señores subanse ya al tren en este rebote, si no es el ultimo es el penultimo , ya lo veo claro ...lo suben hasta el 9350/9400 en el contado y nos damos la vuelta :

mi corazon me habla y me susurra :bla: :bla: :bla:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Los futuros yankies siguen en rojo.


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Los futuros yankies siguen en rojo.



Da igual así llevan desde que cerran ayer y ayer cuando me fui a la cama el Ibex andaba por 9220, me he levantado el Dow ha empeorado y el Ibex ha subido 150 points.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Da por culo ver como todo tu sistema te dice que te metas corto pero el dolor de operaciones anteriores idénticas no te deja hacerlo.
> 
> *Necesito algo en lo que creer, Juanlu, manifiéstate.*



Vamos a convertirlo en una marca de whisky ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Da igual así llevan desde que cerran ayer y ayer cuando me fui a la cama el Ibex andaba por 9220, me he levantado el Dow ha empeorado y el Ibex ha subido 150 points.



Eso suena a papelón

Los bancos son los que están aupando al índice patrio


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

joder, calcule tan bien el punto maximo que de una orden de 7 minis solo me han entrado 2 8:

bueno, quizas quede aun un ultimo tiron, me la voy a jugar a cerrar esos cortos si les gano 50 pipos y esperar a otro rebote, lastima no entraran los 7 ::


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

hijos de puta... me han volado el stop cual fina mantequilla... :ouch:



me voy a urgencias chavales... a ver si me arreglan el roto... ::



Saludos ::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Eso suena a papelón
> 
> Los bancos son los que están aupando al índice patrio





Ayer empapelaron a todo el mundo y la pasta siguió entrando. Me extranó ver comprando a UBS, DBS y MOR como posesos..


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2010)

Creo que estos días, en que lo que 'suele funcionar' no funciona, estamos viendo una batalla entre grandes y medianos leoncios donde los particulares lo único que podemos hacer es seguir la tendencia con stop, sin ponerse nunca a la contra.

Se ven ventas de leoncios por todas partes ¿y esto sigue subiendo con turbo? no hay otra explicación, los de las maquinitas están metiendo gas sin que se note lo más mínimo en nuestros indicadores.

Al menos es así como lo veo yo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

El SAN se va a hacia el +4%. Eso con junta o sin junta del Botas no es ni medio normal.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

pulidos los 2 cortos en 9305 y orden de cortos en 9365 8:

Tonuel ¿ te han saltado los stops ? en cuanto le salten al resto : orden de cortos clara :: .... una vez arruinados los cortos vienen a por los largos, estan muy hambientos de nuestra pasta 

ups habia puesto orden de compra donde queria decir orden de cortos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

Mira, mira

España asegura que no ha solicitado ninguna ayuda a la UE - 11/06/10 - 2220966 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Jun 2010)

Más que nunca el IBEX es un bingo, ya no vale nada, ni técnico ni ostias.

Así no me da la gana de operar.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Más que nunca el IBEX es un bingo, ya no vale nada, ni técnico ni ostias.
> 
> Así no me da la gana de operar.




Lección de ayer y de hoy... no ir en contra de las maquinitas... :no:

si no a favor... 


y pensar que ayer al mamonazo de juanlu no le entró la compra de BKT a 4,19 por pelitos... se hubiera forrado el muy cabrón... ienso:



Saludos ::


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> El SAN se va a hacia el +4%. Eso con junta o sin junta del Botas no es ni medio normal.




Me he enterado esta mañana que habia junta del SAN... :ouch:



si lo se no entro... 


Saludos ::


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Lección de ayer y de hoy... no ir en contra de las maquinitas... :no:
> 
> si no a favor...
> 
> ...




Claro y si ahora nos ponemos a favor de las maquinitas nos mandan a 4,15 en un parpadeo.

Yo tengo que estar convencido de que mi sistema me va a procurar mas ganancias que perdidas y en estos momentos no lo estoy.

Así que paso.

Saludos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Lección de ayer y de hoy... no ir en contra de las maquinitas... :no:
> 
> si no a favor...
> 
> ...



lo peor sera cuando vuelva de vacaciones y tengas un cara a cara con el para explicarle por que la cuenta esta como esta 

De todas formas Tonuel me decepcionas, oniendo stops de pobres y saliendo a toda pastilla en cuanto las cosas se ponen feas, se un hombre coño y abre esos cortos de nuevo que en menos de una horea tenemos guano del bueno :no:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

El dax sigue en rojo. Esto no puede continuar mucho tiempo.


----------



## Sleepwalk (11 Jun 2010)

*LOS PEQUEÑOS INVERSORES SALEN DE LA BOLSA *
Este movimiento podría sugerir la cercanía de un suelo de mercado 







Según los últimos datos de colocación de activos, los inversores individuales están reduciendo su posicionamiento a la renta variable en favor de los mercados de deuda y de la liquidez. 

La exposición de los pequeños inversores a bolsa se sitúa ahora en el 50,9% de sus carteras, casi un 10% menos que los informes del último mes. La media histórica se sitúa en el 60%.

La exposición a bonos a los fondos de renta fija sube al 25,5% que es el mayor nivel desde noviembre de 1990, subiendo un 5,1% desde la lectura de abril. La media histórica se sitúa en el 15%.

La liquidez se ha elevado 4,4% al 23,6% de las carteras, frente a una media histórica del 25%.

Estos datos van en el mismo sentido que las últimas encuestas de sentimiento con un pesimismo en los niveles más altos desde noviembre de 2009. 

Históricamente los movimientos de los pequeños inversores van retardados con el comportamiento del mercado, y un sentimiento bajista y reducción de su exposición en bolsa corresponde con suelos de mercado. Los últimos dos suelos de mercados bajistas mayores se alcanzaron con una ponderación de la renta variable en las carteras de los pequeños inversores del 42%. De alcanzarse estos niveles en los próximos meses sería una señal clara de compra.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

señores este rebotillo q1ue viene es el ultimo subanse al tren de los cortos que se va 8:

si no me entra la orden a 9365 en menos de 15 minutos la meto a mercado ::

Los bajistas se han rendido, ahora van a por los alcistas :no:


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> lo peor sera cuando vuelva de vacaciones y tengas un cara a cara con el para explicarle por que la cuenta esta como esta
> 
> De todas formas Tonuel me decepcionas, oniendo stops de pobres y saliendo a toda pastilla en cuanto las cosas se ponen feas, se un hombre coño y abre esos cortos de nuevo que en menos de una horea tenemos guano del bueno :no:




La verdad es que pensé que era imposible que saltara... pero ya ves... ::


dejémosle que suba... más dura será la caida... 8:


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

Hoy el chulibex está que se sale... enhorabuena por la liquidez infinita cabrones... :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


Saludos :Aplauso:


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

9400 superados, que estará diciendo Botín


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Ah bueno, está pudiendo con el 9.400. Cierro el chiringuito y nos vemos el lunes..


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

A alguien le sobra vaselina? 

::

EDIT: Estos son capaces de subirlo hasta los 10k, el único consulo que nos queda es que podremos vender caro :baba:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A alguien le sobra vaselina?
> 
> ::




La rotura de ojetes hoy va a ser apoteósica..

Habrá renunciado ZP y no nos enteramos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

corto a 9370  

a ver si tienen cojones de llevarlo hasta los 9500 en contado del tiron o si le dan la vuelta en unos minutos :no:

lo que es seguro que ahora los cortos han salido por patas y el dinero lo tienen los largos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2010)

cortooooooooooooooooooooooo en 9460


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A alguien le sobra vaselina?
> 
> ::




me la he puesto toda... lo siento... 8:





zuloman dijo:


> corto a 9370
> 
> a ver si tienen cojones de llevarlo hasta los 9500 en contado del tiron o si le dan la vuelta en unos minutos :no:
> 
> lo que es seguro que ahora los cortos han salido por patas y el dinero lo tienen los largos ::





que vienen los 9500... ¿Cómo lo llevas...? 


Saludos


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

Dónde estan las rebajas de rating cuando se las necesita?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

como se ha notado la claudicacion de cortos 

ya me froto las manos pensando en las plusvis y eso que ahora mismo palmo 50 pipos ::

y cuando el contado toque los 9200 cierro cortos y abro largos, tengo una vision


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> corto a 9370
> lo que es seguro que ahora los cortos han salido por patas y el dinero lo tienen los largos ::



Mi plata no la tienen antes prefiero un margin call :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2010)

casi clavo el maximo :rolleye:


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

muertoviviente dijo:


> casi clavo el maximo :rolleye:





casi... pásate por la farmacia...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2010)

ahora el maximo me va a clavar a mi me parece ::


----------



## Dula (11 Jun 2010)

¿Y estas subidas son normales o hay algo que se esconde detrás de ellas?

Hoy el Mundo.es lanza la noticia recogida en el FTD de que la UE se prepara para intervenir a España por la deuda de las entidades financieras. Era para que hubiera frenado el IBEX, aún negándolo el departamento de Salgado.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Hoy las agencias que se mueven son las grandes, creo que va a tener razón Mulder y esto es cosa de que han puesto a las máquinas a trabajar a todo vapor..


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mi plata no la tienen antes prefiero un margin call :rolleye:



pues date prisa en meter cortos, creo que ya hemos visto los maximos de hoy, como mucho los 9500 en contado, poco riesgo y muchas plusvis ::


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Hoy las agencias que se mueven son las grandes, creo que va a tener razón Mulder y esto es cosa de que han puesto a las máquinas a trabajar a todo vapor..





desde ayer a primera hora... al menos en Bankinter lo vi claro...



manda huevos que me pusiera corto en 4,43... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

BOTAS:Comenta que la economía española está pasando por serios problemas que se ven reflejados en problemas de acceso a la financiación. Cree imprescindible reforma del sistema financiero y del mercado laboral. Estima que las medidas para reducir el déficit van por el buen camino

by Carpatos


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

> Botín	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Comenta que la economía española está pasando por serios problemas que se ven reflejados en problemas de acceso a la financiación. Cree imprescindible reforma del sistema financiero y del mercado laboral. Estima que las medidas para reducir el déficit van por el buen camino



San subiendo +5%


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Pues en 9.500 le voy a meter unos cortos con todo lo gordo. Como los pase me la corto.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> San subiendo +5%




por el culo te la hinco... )


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

Poco a poco los americanos ganando terreno así que si les por ponerse en verde ni te cuento donde nos vamos.


----------



## qpvlde (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Pues en 9.500 le voy a meter unos cortos con todo lo gordo. Como los pase me la corto.



toma, ¿te sirven estas?

sólo espero que NO tengas que mancharlas de sangre...


----------



## Deudor (11 Jun 2010)

Siendo viernes, y con lo de ayer. Esto no es ni medio normal.
Pase lo que pase por la mañana y con los americanos, por la tarde recogida de beneficios y miedo al fin de semana.


----------



## Dula (11 Jun 2010)

¿Por qué los post van con dos horas de retraso?
En el último figura esto:"Hoy, 09:04" y son las 11:15.


----------



## twetter (11 Jun 2010)

una pregunta tonta, no tendran preparada la intervencion inmediata y de ahi esta subida¿¿¿¿


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

twetter dijo:


> una pregunta tonta, no tendran preparada la intervencion inmediata y de ahi esta subida¿¿¿¿



Sal de mi cabeza!!! ... estoy pensando lo mismo, algo gordo va a pasar. Espero que este puto país de mierda quiebre de una puta vez


----------



## crisis? (11 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Sal de mi cabeza!!! ... estoy pensando lo mismo, algo gordo va a pasar. Espero que este puto país de mierda quiebre de una puta vez



Pues no estaba yo pensando en eso, pero me habéis metido la duda, joder... :8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

No os rompais mucho la cabeza, la cosa esta bastante clara, los leones necesitan dinero y van a despellejar vivas a las gacelas, la semana pasada quemaron vivos a los largos, esta semana a los cortos.

Si leeis lo que escribi ayer por la tarde cuando habia gap a la baja y lo que escribi hoy a las 7 am vereis que hasta el momento han sido matematicas.


A partir de ahora, toca bajar, si me equivoco al menos antesdeayer y ayer pille a manos llenas y hoy algo mas poniendome largo al principio.

Si pasan los 9500 yo ya aguanto corto hasta la muerte 8:


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

Tonuel, seguro que le quitastes internec al Juanlu? Me parece que es el quien la esta liando. Ibex 9.5K


----------



## Ghell (11 Jun 2010)

Pasados los 9500


----------



## twetter (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No os rompais mucho la cabeza, la cosa esta bastante clara, los leones necesitan dinero y van a despellejar vivas a las gacelas, la semana pasada quemaron vivos a los largos, esta semana a los cortos.
> 
> Si leeis lo que escribi ayer por la tarde cuando habia gap a la baja y lo que escribi hoy a las 7 am vereis que hasta el momento han sido matematicas.
> 
> ...



me parece mucha subida para unicamente hacer "limpia" (ahora +323) esto es algo mas gordo , sino no tiene sentido


----------



## percebo (11 Jun 2010)

Ni noticias ni nada, cada dia estoy mas convencido que la unica manera de sacar algo de esto es estar en una burbuja y solo hacer caso a la grafica, estan repartiendo papel y me creo que lo van ha estar haciendo todo el día, un dia fantastico para hacer trading, yo ya le he comido dos tramos al eurostoxx de 12 puntitos, y me creo que no sean los unicos del día, han subido los indices hasta las resistencias para que resulten atractivos y a partir de ahi, me creo que se tiren todo el día lanzando papel cada vez que entren nuevos compradores en esas zonas....

Un saludo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> toma, ¿te sirven estas?
> 
> sólo espero que NO tengas que mancharlas de sangre...





Te paso mi dirección y me las envías por mensajero. El muy guarro se está comiendo los 9.500 de un bocado.. 

Aquí pasa algo muy raro.


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si pasan los 9500 yo ya aguanto corto hasta la muerte 8:



Que quiere tener el culo roto como los oseznos del hilo? ::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Y es que ahora empieza otro cierre masivo de cortos. Nos vamos a los 9.600 por lo menos..


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, seguro que le quitastes internec al Juanlu? Me parece que es el quien la esta liando. Ibex 9.5K



no lo queria decir pero le pase a Juanlu a escondidas un bichito de esos que te puedes conectar a internete desde un portatil 

yo creo que lo que esta pasando hoy es que lo han subido hasta los 9400 del contado y a partir de ahi el cierre de cortos a la carrera ha hecho el resto :


----------



## crisis? (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Te paso mi dirección y me las envías por mensajero. El muy guarro se está comiendo los 9.500 de un bocado..
> 
> Aquí pasa algo muy raro.



Este movimiento no es normal. No tiene lógica si no hay algo subyacente.


----------



## Dula (11 Jun 2010)

*
ECONOMÍA Salgado también lo ha negado
La UE desmiente que
se prepare para una intervención en España *

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Que quiere tener el culo roto como los oseznos del hilo? ::



Puedo prometer y prometo que cerrare mis cortos con plusvalias :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Buen truco eso de sobrepasar los 9500 para acojonar al personal, pero a mi no me engañan :no:

ala, ya vienen los recortes esperados en breve :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

joder con las maquinitas... ::


cuando se pongan a funcionar pero p'abajo no me lo pienso... :cook:


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

Y yo que creí que no volveríamos a ver los 10.000 en un siglo


----------



## BOYPER (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Buen truco eso de sobrepasar los 9500 para acojonar al personal, pero a mi no me engañan :no:
> 
> ala, ya vienen los recortes esperados en breve :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:



que lleguen yaaa que me están dando!!!
Estoy corto en 9482!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)




----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2010)

Hoy empieza el mundial ¿no? pues bien hoy las bolsas deben estar descontando esto, inflación en forma de todo tipo de gadgets mundialeros que suben de precio solo porque llevan una inscripción diciendo que son los oficiales del mundial.

Y España es favorita ¿no? pues yo he apostado por unos amigos holandeses, dicen que les llamaban la 'naranja mecánica' 

(yo de futbol ni papa pero bueno, esto lo explica definitivamente) ::

Ni Salgados, ni botines ni defaults ni zapaostias...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Bankinter a 4,9. Y cada vez que entro a meterle un corto el precio sube y paro la orden. Mejor me ato las manos macho.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> que lleguen yaaa que me están dando!!!
> Estoy corto en 9482!!




Corto en BKT a 4,90... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> que lleguen yaaa que me están dando!!!
> Estoy corto en 9482!!



sois de mantequilla pura coño  yo estoy corto en 9370 y mas tranquilo que nada hoyga 8:

No pensaria que iban a subir el ibex a 9500 y no aprovechar para vender los papelitos que pillaron a 8800, deles tiempo a los leones, encuanto se llenen la panza de dinero ya vera como las cosas vuelven a la normalidad ::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en BKT a 4,90... 8:




Mis condolencias.. 

Me imagino que ya estarán pensando en suspenderla de cotización como cuando bajan un 10%, no?


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Mis condolencias..
> 
> Me imagino que ya estarán pensando en suspenderla de cotización como cuando bajan un 10%, no?



¿Por...?


hoy Bankinter cierra en rojo... 8:


----------



## BOYPER (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en BKT a 4,90... 8:



espero que rompa el 5!!


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> espero que rompa el 5!!



espera sentado... de 4,95 no pasa... 8:


----------



## Ghell (11 Jun 2010)

Objetivo que parece muy factible 9600, y luego... 
quizás lateral hasta los yankies?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

me empiezo a acojonar :cook:

Juanlu devuelveme el aparatico de internete cabron


----------



## ghkghk (11 Jun 2010)

Acabo de entrar por primera vez en el día y ¡¡coño!!

Vendidas mis TEF con unos 400 eurillos de plusvalías tras comisiones y mierdas.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

Ghell dijo:


> Objetivo que parece muy factible 9600, y luego...
> quizás lateral hasta los yankies?



no me han levantado el stop en 4,951 de milagro... :ouch:


vaya dos dias que llevo... ::


Edito...

a tomar por el culo...


otra vez... ::


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

Ghell dijo:


> Objetivo que parece muy factible 9600, y luego...
> quizás lateral hasta los yankies?



Desde ayer he leído que si gap a la baja, que si de 9400 no pasa, que si 9500 es el final y ya vamos por 9600, como los datos americanos salgan buenos y tengan una sesión medio normal hasta el infinito y más allá.


----------



## rafaxl (11 Jun 2010)

9600 power!! en tres dias apenas 1000 puntos que se ha cepillado el casino español. Vaya ruleta rusa. Los usanos en rojillo, alemanes casi a 0 y nosotros los mas chulos.


----------



## BOYPER (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> sois de mantequilla pura coño  yo estoy corto en 9370 y mas tranquilo que nada hoyga 8:
> 
> No pensaria que iban a subir el ibex a 9500 y no aprovechar para vender los papelitos que pillaron a 8800, deles tiempo a los leones, encuanto se llenen la panza de dinero ya vera como las cosas vuelven a la normalidad ::



ya, la verdad es que yo tampoco me esperaba que lo subieran tanto.. 
Siempre opero con sl, y me ha tirado! esperaremos a la siguiente operación a ver ...


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> ya, la verdad es que yo tampoco me esperaba que lo subieran tanto..
> Siempre opero con sl, y me ha tirado! esperaremos a la siguiente operación a ver ...




me parece que voy a guardar la botonera hasta la semana que viene... ::


----------



## Nico (11 Jun 2010)

En Bankinter (vendí parte ayer a 4,46 ) y otra parte hoy a 4,85 (comprados antes del guanazo en 4,43 y sostenidos por unos cuantos días rezando para que no llegara el megaguano) vi hoy una cosa curiosa.

A las 11.36 entró una compra de más de 100.000 titulos que se comió TODO lo que estaba a la venta y purgó el precio entre 4,84 y 4,80 en un segundo. Luego de eso retomó el volumen normal y subiendo.

Qué pena que vendí una parte ayer  pero, no quería quedarme pillado con todo si esto se daba vuelta).

En fin... la bolsa da oportunidades todos los días... pero la compra de las 11:36 fue impresionante (para los volúmenes que maneja BKT).

Hay algo raro sin duda... nos enteraremos a toro pasado como ocurre con las gacelillas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 Jun 2010)

U.S. stock futures edge up before economic reports Indications - MarketWatch


----------



## BOYPER (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> espera sentado... de 4,95 no pasa... 8:



Coño!!! quería decir que espero que no lo rompa!!! 
sorry..


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> 9600 power!! en tres dias apenas 1000 puntos que se ha cepillado el casino español. Vaya ruleta rusa. Los usanos en rojillo, alemanes casi a 0 y nosotros los mas chulos.



Yo pocas veces he visto eso. Algo gordo va a pasar.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Nico dijo:


> A las 11.36 entró una compra de más de 100.000 titulos que se comió TODO lo que estaba a la venta y purgó el precio entre 4,84 y 4,80 en un segundo. Luego de eso retomó el volumen normal y subiendo.




Pues por lo que veo la que está comprando es Morgan. Cierre de cortos quizás?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> Coño!!! quería decir que espero que no lo rompa!!!
> sorry..




Yo estaba por decir: que joputa! Pero pensé: bueno, como a tonuel todo el mundo le dá cera..


----------



## Nico (11 Jun 2010)

Y pensar que no puse un stop dinámico (7 centavos abajo) para no perderme la diferencia si bajaba. A 4,85 no le tenía mucha fe de que pudiera seguir subiendo.

Va en 4,96 y no tuvo grandes retrocesos... esto se llama ::::

Pero, convendrán conmigo que un 10% de subida en la cotización -más de BKT que es bastante planchado para las subidas- no es lo normal. Ya saldrán las noticias (algún banco le ha regalado dinero o algo así :rolleye


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2010)

Buenas

Espero que estos días esté muy claro porque no hay que obsesionarse con los cortos cuando rebotamos en el soporte. Ha sido una follada de cortos similar a la que ya hicieron el febrero, cuando muchas gacelas, como ahora, decidieron aguantar el pulso a los leoncios manteniendo las posis abiertas "por mis huevos".

Analizando lo que hace el IBEX, creo que si sigue alcista podría llegar hasta los 9.900 o los 10.000 pocos, el punto más relevante por arriba serían los 10.350 en estos momentos, que quedan muy lejos. Lo que tenía en mente estos días siempre que no perdiese el soporte propuesto:







Será o no será, lo que está claro es que los cortos, salvo a nivel intradiario, no tenían sentido (ni tienen todavía).


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Pero, convendrán conmigo que un 10% de subida en la cotización -más de BKT que es bastante planchado para las subidas- no es lo normal. Ya saldrán las noticias (algún banco le ha regalado dinero o algo así :rolleye




yo creo que anunciarán la fusión de los bancos españoles con el BCE... ienso:


----------



## BOYPER (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> me parece que voy a guardar la botonera hasta la semana que viene... ::



BANKINTER (MERCADO CONTINUO) - ES0113679I37 - Tiempo Real
Broker	Op	Pm	Títulos	Efectivo	%
MST Mad	445	4,7849	572.983	2.741.680	21,24
SCH Bil	254	4,7326	363.483	1.720.206	13,33
SGV Val	97	4,7931	185.536	889.290	6,89
MRV Val	40	4,8047	178.586	858.060	6,65
ESI Bar	106	4,8417	166.900	808.083	6,26
ML. Mad	90	4,7741	137.425	656.074	5,08
ESI Mad	103	4,6953	130.081	610.771	4,73
MRV Mad	88	4,7627	126.752	603.687	4,68
CSF Mad	51	4,7959	104.119	499.346	3,87
DBS Mad	61	4,7889	91.445	437.919	3,39
CSS Bar	63	4,8027	84.019	403.518	3,13

Morgan Stanley está comprando como loco


----------



## eruique (11 Jun 2010)

o fusion bankinter santander


----------



## Ghell (11 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> BANKINTER (MERCADO CONTINUO) - ES0113679I37 - Tiempo Real
> Broker	Op	Pm	Títulos	Efectivo	%
> MST Mad	445	4,7849	572.983	2.741.680	21,24
> SCH Bil	254	4,7326	363.483	1.720.206	13,33
> ...



Pues entonces a esperar un poco más antes de vender, si los Morgan estan comprando no es para arruinarse XD


----------



## BOYPER (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Yo estaba por decir: que joputa! Pero pensé: bueno, como a tonuel todo el mundo le dá cera..



jajaja.. lo he visto cuando ya lo había enviado!! Yo quiero que todos ganen.. aunque sea casi imposible


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yo creo que anunciarán la fusión de los bancos españoles con el BCE... ienso:



Pero por otro lado el IBEX también se había llevado muchos más palos, yo no veo para nada extraño que ahora se ponga un poco las pilas, así como creo que cuando vuelvan las caídas, si continua el IBEX rezagado, se comportará mejor que los demás índices que todavía tienen dolor por asumir. Nuestro chicharro ha descontado ya muchas cosas.


----------



## rafaxl (11 Jun 2010)

Por cierto tanto decian que iba a hacer a los mercados el aumento de las exportaciones chinas y apenas he leido noticias por ahi.

Segun algunos diarios suben un 48,5% en mayo respecto al mismo mes de 2009.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

me he dado cuenta de un error garragal en mi analisis de situacion mañanero, no tuve la prevision de contar con que cuando los leoncios subieran el ibex los cortos iban a salir en desbandada en la resistencia, eso es lo que ha provocado la sobrereaccion.

Lastima, solo aproveche una pequeña parte con los largos hoy y abri los cortos demasiado pronto, aun asi espero poder tener una retirada digna :fiufiu:


----------



## Ghell (11 Jun 2010)

Y ale! ya tenemos los 9600 en el ibex.
Y el SAN superando el 8%


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

los 9600 :8: :8: :8:

¿ que coño pasa? :


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Pues yo descarto cualquier acontecimiento planetario del que no sepamos nada. Para mí es combinación de máquinas mas cierre de cortos. En BBVA los que mas venden por segundo día consecutivo y muy lejos del resto es la propia agencia de BBVA.


----------



## rafaxl (11 Jun 2010)

Asombroso hoygan, no me cuadra nada hoy es un dia para estar con la churri y pasar de esta mierda.


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> los 9600 :8: :8: :8:
> 
> ¿ que coño pasa? :



El SAN se ha follado resistencias, luego el IBEX también. La sobrecompra podría mantenerse todavía unas buenas sesiones. ¡Los cortos deben ir con stop obligado!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

¿ hay alguno que lleve corto los 3 ultimos dias ? si hay alguno que se haga una foto del ojete y la postee..... quiero ver como lo voy a tener yo dentro de 3 dias :: :vomito:


----------



## Deudor (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Lastima, solo aproveche una pequeña parte con los largos hoy y abri los cortos demasiado pronto, aun asi espero poder tener una retirada digna :fiufiu:



Me acabo de meter corto, para salirme hoy, y no las tengo todas conmigo.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> El SAN se ha follado resistencias, luego el IBEX también. La sobrecompra podría mantenerse todavía unas buenas sesiones. ¡Los cortos deben ir con stop obligado!




ésto hoy no tiene pinta de cortos... :no:



Mulder... cuando tengas reparada la máquina de los informes avisa... estoy esperando el último como agua de mayo... 8:



Saludos


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

9650, venga que con un empujón nos hacemos los 10.000 hoy mismo.


----------



## percebo (11 Jun 2010)

Yo estoy tranquilo, va a subir mas, pero creo que no mucho mas, estan soltando papeles en el futuro del eurostoxx a mansalva, por desgracia no han hecho ni un triste rebotito para meterle algun tranding mas, de todas maneras, creo que hoy los 2650 los vemos y puede que un pequeño arreon mas para arriba, pero no creo que vaya mucho mas para arriba, el s&p esta ya pegado a los 1100, hay un monton de valores que creo que estan a punto de llegar a unos valores que ummmmmmmmmm, a ver si hay suerte, de momento solo me ha entrado un corto, de las 9 ordenes que metí hoy, pero es que cuando las meti esta mañana no pensaba que entrara ninguna y de momento abe ya esta en la saca y las demas a canto de un pelo......

Esta de lo mas entretenido.....


----------



## Desencantado (11 Jun 2010)

Esto del Ibex es un lío de trader y muy señor mío...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

venga, que el ibex se va a cagar en los pantalones


----------



## Deudor (11 Jun 2010)

Yo sólo confio en el fin de semana, despues de una subida de un 8 %.


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

El Botas como se las monta... seguro que ahora mismo le están aplaudiendo con las orejas... jajaja :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Claca (11 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ésto hoy no tiene pinta de cortos... :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Hoy? ¡Desde que rebotó en el soporte que no tiene pinta de cortos! No será que no llevo toda la semana dando la matraca con ello...

La última encuesta de sentimiento que colgué daba un aumento de gacelas bajista bestial cuando el índice ya había empezado a rebotar. La sentencia estaba firmada por Don Peponne.


----------



## BOYPER (11 Jun 2010)

corto en 9577..


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

me voy a echar la siesta del carnero, esa de antes de comer,a ver si cuando despierte han puesto al ibex en su sitio 8:


me basta con ver pequeñas plusvalias :Baile:


----------



## Ghell (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me voy a echar la siesta del carnero, esa de antes de comer,a ver si cuando despierte han puesto al ibex en su sitio 8:
> 
> 
> me basta con ver pequeñas plusvalias :Baile:



Más vale pájaro en mano que 100 volando


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

Ahora que esta rectificando un poco dan ganas de meterse largo..., menos mal que aprendí a no jugar


----------



## tonuel (11 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Hoy? ¡Desde que rebotó en el soporte que no tiene pinta de cortos! No será que no llevo toda la semana dando la matraca con ello...
> 
> La última encuesta de sentimiento que colgué daba un aumento de gacelas bajista bestial cuando el índice ya había empezado a rebotar. La sentencia estaba firmada por Don Peponne.




Bankinter empezó el rebote ayer... y ya he comentado que juanlu no lo ha pillado por los pelos... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

Que no, que toca popo

Pepon os tiene absorbidos


----------



## Deudor (11 Jun 2010)

¿Posible H-C-H?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> ¿Posible H-C-H?




Yo veo un M-C-R 

(Mi culo roto)


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Jun 2010)

sentimiento gacelistico:

he cerrado parte de mi etf inverso y me he puesto largo.........


----------



## carvil (11 Jun 2010)

Buenos mediodias 

Soporte en ESU10 zona de 1070 resistencia 1083


Ayer teníamos Rollover 8: El rango de trading continua siendo 1102-1036


Salu2


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Eco, eco, eco...


----------



## Deudor (11 Jun 2010)

Ahora toca la primera bajadita de la gente que se marcha a casa a comer.
Recordad que es Viernes.


----------



## Dula (11 Jun 2010)

Sigo sin entender este subidón. ¿Tiene alguien idea de lo que ha pasado?


----------



## Dula (11 Jun 2010)

Esto es lo mismo que preguntar a piedras.


----------



## BOYPER (11 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Sigo sin entender este subidón. ¿Tiene alguien idea de lo que ha pasado?



el casino este, que es asi..


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

Dato malo en USA.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

Popo
......


----------



## Nico (11 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Sigo sin entender este subidón. ¿Tiene alguien idea de lo que ha pasado?



Se comenta en los burladeros que Tonuel cerró varios cortos al mismo tiempo y, en un sentido inverso al mega-derrumbe del Dow de días atrás, ocasionó que el IBEX se disparara como un cohete.

Es que el que tiene "la mano fuerte", la tiene. :


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

Ya me olía que algo gordo iba a pasar

Lo del ibex no era normal


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

> Ventas al por menor	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> -1,2 % mucho peor de lo esperado



Y todavía quedan unos cuantos más hoy.


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

Venga JODER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Abajo :XX:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Cayó 100 puntos en 1 minuto. Joder como están las máquinas hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Cayó 100 puntos en 1 minuto. Joder como están las máquinas hoy.



Mega pillada para los que compraron en el ibex en los 9600

Tonuel los saluda con la mano


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

Aun acabaré en verde :XX: malditos incredulos San Guano es mi pastor 8:


----------



## Desencantado (11 Jun 2010)

Hoy acaba a cero...

Para entender el comportamiento del IBEX los viernes hay que acudir a esos grandes traders que eran Pimpinela:
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X6wZlCXA5CQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X6wZlCXA5CQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2010)

a sido un milagro ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2010)

que vienen los usanos guanos


----------



## Gin-Co (11 Jun 2010)

Ventas al por menor de mayo en EEUU dan una gran sorpresa negativa al bajar el 1,2 % cuando se esperaba una subida de 0,2 %. Eso sí el dato del mes anterior se revisa al alza de subida de 0,4 a subida de 0,6 %. 

Si quitamos coches que es el dato en que más se fijan los operadores, tenemos igualmente un muy mal dato con bajada de 1,1 % cuando se esperaba subida de 0,1 %. Este es el peor dato desde marzo de 2.009. 

Dato realmente malo e inquietante para esta economía, donde el consumo lo es todo y que no coincide para nada con las optimistas declaraciones de muchos miembros de la FED. Más bien indica que la doble recesión está muy cerca. 

Muy mal dato para bolsas y muy bueno para bonos.
Señores, primer post que edito y saludos a todos los miembros que haceís posible este foro.
Wall Street parece que va abrir a la baja.
Un pequeño respiro para los que aún mantengan sus cortos (me incluyo)


----------



## tplink888 (11 Jun 2010)

Zuloman hoy puede pegar un buen pelotazo ,no ???


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

Falta el dato del consumidor que es a las 16h. Pero vamos que ha bajado pero sigue subiendo una barbaridad, que sigue por encima de los 9500.


----------



## Depeche (11 Jun 2010)

Acabo de conectarme ahora desde ayer, y veo esta pedazo de subida del ibex, vaya owned me he ganado, mi previsión de caída no se ha producido. De todos sigo pensando que la semana que viene veremos caídas importantes, mientras mis Ferrovial me estan jodiendo un poco, pero creo que no pasaran de 5,75 o por lo menos eso espero.
En fin, a ver si habren rojos los usanos y esto se va para abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Acabo de conectarme ahora desde ayer, y veo esta pedazo de subida del ibex, vaya owned me he ganado, mi previsión de caída no se ha producido. De todos sigo pensando que la semana que viene veremos caídas importantes, mientras mis Ferrovial me estan jodiendo un poco, pero creo que no pasaran de 5,75 o por lo menos eso espero.
> En fin, a ver si habren rojos los usanos y esto se va para abajo.



mi prediccion es que veras las bajadas ya mismo , aunque estos son capaces de subir aun mas :8:


----------



## Gin-Co (11 Jun 2010)

A las 15:55 sale el dato, con el IBEX cerrado.
En mi humilde opinión, el Down hoy se la pega, sino baja hoy el IBEX, el lunes será mortal de necesidad.
Preparen sus cortos, bajadas hasta el miércoles.
El jueves España subasta a 10 y 30 años. Ya veremos si lo coloca también como los últimos 3.900 (por lo que se oye había demanda hasta 8.000).
Creo que va a costar muchooooooooo!
¿Posible Guano?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2010)

el ibex cierra a las 17:35


----------



## Depeche (11 Jun 2010)

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, yo espero un gran guano, lo que no pensaba es que subiríamos tanto antes,pero estoy tranquilo,creo que la semana será buena para los que estamos bajistas.


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

Gin-Co dijo:


> A las 15:55 sale el dato, con el IBEX cerrado.
> En mi humilde opinión, el Down hoy se la pega, sino baja hoy el IBEX, el lunes será mortal de necesidad.
> Preparen sus cortos, bajadas hasta el miércoles.
> El jueves España subasta a 10 y 30 años. Ya veremos si lo coloca también como los últimos 3.900 (por lo que se oye había demanda hasta 8.000).
> ...



Con el Ibex abierto dirás.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

Como se quede en negativo hoy el ibex, de verdad, empiecen a pensar en acaparar latunes


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

Gin-Co dijo:


> A las 15:55 sale el dato, con el IBEX cerrado.



WTF? 8: Deberia mirar los horarios el Ibex no hace jornada intensiva los viernes  

Venga!!! a ver si pierde los 9k4


----------



## Gin-Co (11 Jun 2010)

Señores, creo que no bajará de los 9.300 para trincar gacelas alcistas de última hora. El lunes creo que vamos a ver mucha sangre, siempre y cuando los yankis vayan cuesta abajo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

tplink888 dijo:


> Zuloman hoy puede pegar un buen pelotazo ,no ???



¿ a que se refiere joven ? a mi cuenta ?  por desgracia parece que acerte todo ...... sin embargo, entre corto algo precipitado al no tener en cuenta la pasada de frenada de las gacelas cortas, por eso solo pille un tramo de la subida pequeñito a primera hora de la mañana y en este momento estoy a punto de escuchar el famoso clink, clink, clink de las primeras moneditas en mi cuenta :no:

Y si, creo lo que dije en mi razonamiento mañanero ......el ibex tocara el verde palido o rojillo ::


pero ojo, para la semana que viene podria haber rebote del bueno.......aunque este subidon de hoy me ha despistado, tendre que pensar ienso: quizas la prisa de los leones por pillar toda nuestra pasta haya sido satisfecha hoy, lo cierto es que no me esperaba llegar a los 9600 y pico, pensaba como mucho en los 9500 8:

Probablemente a ultima hora cierre cortos y abra largos, pero tendre que pensarmelo :Baile:


----------



## Gin-Co (11 Jun 2010)

"Con el Ibex abierto dirás."
¡Eso es mil perdones!


----------



## percebo (11 Jun 2010)

Esto vuelve a subir, yo por si acaso he metido un larguito al eurostoxx para pillar el rebote y cubrir los cortos.

Un saludo, hoy se van a hinchar de colocar papel.....


----------



## Gin-Co (11 Jun 2010)

17:35 17:35 17:35, perdón por el lapsus.
Los nervios de los principiantes.


----------



## eruique (11 Jun 2010)

francamente no creo que halla muchas gacelas comprando, estan llenas de miedo con tantos bandazos, algunas que estaban pilladas han aprovechado para vender con la subida despues de sospechar el guano, otras no meten ni un duro esperando la bajada o estan esperando cortos - esto lo mueven otros ello se lo guisan y se lo comen


----------



## Dula (11 Jun 2010)

Todas las bolsas europeas en negativo. Esto tiene una pinta muyyy mala.


----------



## Gin-Co (11 Jun 2010)

> quizas la prisa de los leones por pillar toda nuestra pasta haya sido satisfecha hoy



Dios te oiga, y pueda minimizar pérdidas e ir suturando..... ya sabeís ¿no?


----------



## debianita (11 Jun 2010)

Sinceramente... me gustaria saber a que se ha debido este subidón de hoy ienso: ... Zperro no habrá regalado dinerito para que compren papelitos? :XX: Ahora la hora de la verdad, cuando abrán los usanos esto se desmoronará (I hope  )


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2010)

hacen como si no pasara nada  en 10 minutos se abriran las puertas del hell :XX:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

Así me gusta. DAX -1% y Chulibex +2,6%.

Si en cualquier momento pasamos a Alemania en PIB..


----------



## RNSX (11 Jun 2010)

yo me estoy poniendo vaselina a capazos


----------



## pyn (11 Jun 2010)

Jode mucho poner un SL en un punto y que a veces justo se dé la vuelta ahí, pero claro, cuando no lo toca por 1-2 puntos y se gira pues la verdad que te haces sentir el rey del mambo.

Coloco el SP y que corran las plusvalías, ya podéis hacer lo que queráis.


----------



## BOYPER (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Así me gusta. DAX -1% y Chulibex +2,6%.
> 
> Si en cualquier momento pasamos a Alemania en PIB..



muy bueno!!


----------



## Vokiabierto (11 Jun 2010)

Que le habéis dao al ibex so joiosss???


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

caramba que hambre tenian, han rebañado el plato hasta el final 


Un par de minutos antes de que ws les mande al infierno provocan un minirebote para colocar mas cromos 8:

Vya jarta se han dau ::


----------



## Urederra (11 Jun 2010)

¿ Descendemos a los infiernos ? :: :8: :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Urederra dijo:


> ¿ Descendemos a los infiernos ? :: :8: :rolleye:



no, no tanto solo acojonaran a los que entraron en 9500/9600 para quedarse con su dinero....claro que si se resisten y lo hacen todos a la vez como paso con los cortos se les puede ir la mano :fiufiu:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> caramba que hambre tenian, han rebañado el plato hasta el final
> 
> 
> Un par de minutos antes de que ws les mande al infierno provocan un minirebote para colocar mas cromos 8:
> ...




Los que están trabajando ahora son los cuidadores, que empapelaron ayer y hoy y tienen resto para mantener cotizaciones, ya que a esta hora hay poco movimiendo. Yo apuesto a un cierre en estos niveles.

Edit: El volumen en este momento es de risa.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Los que están trabajando ahora son los cuidadores, que empapelaron ayer y hoy y tienen resto para mantener cotizaciones, ya que a esta hora hay poco movimiendo. Yo apuesto a un cierre en estos niveles.
> 
> Edit: El volumen en este momento es de risa.



Es igual que un departamento de reclamaciones. Llamar a las 3 de la tarde un viernes por la tarde ya no sirve de nada.


----------



## percebo (11 Jun 2010)

De verdad, creo que es mucho mas simple, han demostrado hasta donde pueden llegar los valores, ahora tocaba bajon para dar oportunidad a los pardill.. perdon inversores de entrar y unirse a la nueva fiesta alcista y con el impulso de los primos colocar todo el papel que quieran en todo lo alto.....

Me encanta este juego.


----------



## Gin-Co (11 Jun 2010)

Calma chicha. 
Los leoncios tienen que recoger, sino todo, parte de sus plusvalías.
Al menos eso es lo que espero.


----------



## carrerlepant (11 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> De verdad, creo que es mucho mas simple, han demostrado hasta donde pueden llegar los valores, ahora tocaba bajon para dar oportunidad a los pardill.. perdon inversores de entrar y unirse a la nueva fiesta alcista y con el impulso de los primos colocar todo el papel que quieran en todo lo alto.....
> 
> Me encanta este juego.





Por lo tanto, ¿A partir de ahora bajistas, verdad?


----------



## Misterio (11 Jun 2010)

Atentos que viene el dato del consumidor americano.



> Universidad de Michigan	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> 75,5 mejor que el 74,5 esperado


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Jun 2010)

ahora tendra mas valor una encuesta que los hechos constatados :8:


----------



## Gin-Co (11 Jun 2010)

Uff, mal dato para los cortos. WS responde positivamente, por ende también el IBEX


----------



## Gin-Co (11 Jun 2010)

Volvemos al umbral de los 9.600. Como diría un amijo mío, "Esto es de Traca"


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2010)

Prevision a un mes vista.



2 techo en todos los índices en comparación con el máximo de abril de 2010.

Fuente: Previsiones mulderianas.


----------



## percebo (11 Jun 2010)

carrerlepant dijo:


> Por lo tanto, ¿A partir de ahora bajistas, verdad?



Yo lo estoy, pero creo que vamos a superar los maximos de hoy, y seguramente estemos un tiempo mareando la perdiz (el viernes que viene vencimiento de futuros mundial), pero calculando, no creo que pase pero yo por lo menos no me metere en nada que no pueda soportar hasta los 10.500, aunque no lleguemos ahi ni de coña.

Otra opcion es coger pequeños tramos, en la subida, de un futuro para compensar los cortos y afianzar la posicion, sigo pensando que los 2650 en eurostoxx los vemos.... y ahi sera entretenido ver la cantidad de papel que soltaran, depues puede que lo suban un poco mas.. para despues......

Que pelicula me he montado, pero me gusta el guion.

Suerte.


----------



## zyro (11 Jun 2010)

La semana que viene podemos ver los *10700*, después ya veremos.



zyro dijo:


> Semana movidita para el ibex y semana de vuelta si confirma finalmente mañana viernes.
> 
> De vuelta con volumen importante y rompiendo en falso 8800, fibo del 61,8 que muchos daban como perdidos y allanaba el camino a los mínimos de marzo/2009.
> 
> ...


----------



## percebo (11 Jun 2010)

Ole ole ole, tramo de eurostox de 35 para la buchaca, dentro corto del bbva a 8.576... objetivo 4. 

Jajajajajajajaja. Que dia. Coloco otra orden para el eurostoxx largo a 2630 a ver si entra, obejetivo 2649.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Como nos están mareando hoy con tanto subir y bajar, saben muy bien lo que se hacen para despistarnos, pero ojo que podríamos subir más aunque no creo que eso ocurra este próximo lunes.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Jun 2010)

¿No tendrán narices a cerrar el gap de ayer del sp?


----------



## Wbuffete (11 Jun 2010)

Buenas noticias
Os comenté hace unos días que estaba de juicio con mi empresa.
La empresa ha firmado la conciliación judicial por la pasta que me debían.
Im a güiner
1,5k a la buchacaaa


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2010)

Mulder, que probabilidad crees que hay que el SP haga un doble techo en julio como preveiste?...

Yo creo que este impulso chocará contra la MM200 semanas, o se quedara como poco un 20% por abajo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Tuve ocasion de cerrar mis cortos palmando solo 15 pipos, ahora he vuelto a poder cerrarlos palmando 100 pipos..... pero no me sale de los cojones ::

Mas de 800 puntos arriba en 3 dias y se quedan en resistencias, por huevos tendran que recortar en algun momento y salirme con plusvalias inocho:

Me hubiera encantado cerrar los cortos y abrir largos, pero no con perdidas :no:

asi que a joderse y aguantar hasta el lunes abierto :

Bueno, tienen 5 minutos CINCO , para bajarlo 100 pipos y que me quede cerrado :fiufiu:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas noticias
> Os comenté hace unos días que estaba de juicio con mi empresa.
> La empresa ha firmado la conciliación judicial por la pasta que me debían.
> Im a güiner
> 1,5k a la buchacaaa



Felicidades Wbuffete!


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> asi que a joderse y aguantar hasta el lunes abierto :
> 
> Bueno, tienen 5 minutos CINCO , para bajarlo 100 pipos y que me quede cerrado :fiufiu:



Yo también me quedo corto con 2 cojones. El lunes gap de -4%.


----------



## Gin-Co (11 Jun 2010)

+1. A ver que hacen los yankis de aquí al cierre.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Yo también me quedo corto con 2 cojones. El lunes gap de -4%.





Gin-Co dijo:


> +1. A ver que hacen los yankis de aquí al cierre.



huummmmm ya somos muchos......me huele a gacela 8:

A ver que dice Mulder de los leoncios y a ver que dice la gap machine de pollastre :

Estoy jodido por que tenia claro que no me moveria hasta que el ibex tocara los 9500... de haberlo hecho mis plusvalias serian mag-nificas e incluso hoy habria podido hacer un par de mete sacas exitosos con cortos desde los 9500 hacia abajo


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> huummmmm ya somos muchos......me huele a gacela 8:
> 
> A ver que dice Mulder de los leoncios y a ver que dice la gap machine de pollastre :
> 
> Estoy jodido por que tenia claro que no me moveria hasta que el ibex tocara los 9500... de haberlo hecho mis plusvalias serian mag-nificas e incluso hoy habria podido hacer un par de mete sacas exitosos con cortos desde los 9500 hacia abajo



No creo que tuvieran mucho en cuenta a las gacelas hoy. Lo que sí veo es que no me perdonaría no meterle un corto a los 9.500 después del viaje que le han dado en 2 días. Iría contra mis principios morales..


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder, que probabilidad crees que hay que el SP haga un doble techo en julio como preveiste?...
> 
> Yo creo que este impulso chocará contra la MM200 semanas, o se quedara como poco un 20% por abajo.



Dudo mucho que hagamos un doble techo, muchísimo, lo previsto es que quede algo por abajo.

A ver si tanto decir y decir y al final no pasa...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Dudo mucho que hagamos un doble techo, muchísimo, lo previsto es que quede algo por abajo.
> 
> A ver si tanto decir y decir y al final no pasa...



y ese doble techo del que hablais por donde anda , no seran los 11200 ¡no? :cook:

no te olvides de poner que han hecho los leoncios mulder , gracias


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario positivo.

- Han comprado hasta las 12:30
- A partir de ahí se han puesto a vender.
- En subasta han hecho dos ventas y una compra.

Indecisión total, a la hora de vender no han metido tanto volumen como a la compra, así que aunque podríamos tener alguna bajada el próximo dia no parece que estén dispuestos a soltarlo todo o a lo mejor lo sueltan el lunes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> - Han comprado hasta las 12:30
> - A partir de ahí se han puesto a vender.
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Dudo mucho que hagamos un doble techo, muchísimo, lo previsto es que quede algo por abajo.
> 
> A ver si tanto decir y decir y al final no pasa...



Doble techo, o algo por debajo es lo que yo contemplo... es poco más o menos lo que paso en el verano de 2008 y desde enero de 2008.

Por cierto zulo, has dado ya tus primeros pasos en el mercado americano?


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y ese doble techo del que hablais por donde anda , no seran los 11200 ¡no? :cook:
> 
> no te olvides de poner que han hecho los leoncios mulder , gracias



De momento no lo veo mucho más allá del 10200, algo menos de 10500 como mucho.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Doble techo, o algo por debajo es lo que yo contemplo... es poco más o menos lo que paso en el verano de 2008 y desde enero de 2008.
> 
> Por cierto zulo, *has dado ya tus primeros pasos en el mercado americano?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder dijo:
> 
> 
> > El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario positivo.
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> zuloman dijo:
> 
> 
> > Quise decir que o esperan más subidas y por eso no sueltan o *esperan al lunes para soltar de lo lindo*.
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2010)

NYSE Euronext: NYSE:NYX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> NYSE Euronext: NYSE:NYX quotes & news - Google Finance



Zulo, eso no quiebra en la vida!... puede ser tu primeza vez. xD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2010)

Visa Inc.: NYSE:V quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Zulo, eso no quiebra en la vida!... puede ser tu primeza vez. xD



deje, deje, yo con el botas me llevo de maravilla, si he de arruinarme que mi dinero se quede en Hispanistan, hay mucho marisco que comprar a los sindicatos, muchas peliculas de eses que no ve nadie que subvencionar, y mucho politico que mantener... y que decir de nuestfro pobres y sacrificados banqueros


----------



## Independentista_vasco (11 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes: un servidor se limita a leeros y la verdad que me entretengo un montón, a la vez que voy aprendiendo.

Después de llevar meses leyendo a Niño Becerra y su anunciado declive a partir de mitad de año (además la situación macroeconómica descrita en otros hilos avalan ese escenario) me fastidia estar fuera del mercado; no obstante, dados los vaivenes, me he pasado del Ibex al Eurostokk, que se vive mucho más tranquilo. Evidentemente, estoy corto! Creo recordar que para la semana que viene alguien pronosticaba días negros a partir del 16 y Mulder comentó algo sobre el día 18... por favor ¡que acierten! Jaja, en caso contrario me consolaré con los lamentos tan imaginativos que se leen por aquí (mal de muchos...).

Seguir así! Gracias!


----------



## bertok (11 Jun 2010)

Sera dificil encontrar ocasiones como la actual para descargar las posiciones alcistas.

Cuidado con el proximo arreon a la baja porque promete bastante daño.


----------



## Mulder (11 Jun 2010)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Buenas tardes: un servidor se limita a leeros y la verdad que me entretengo un montón, a la vez que voy aprendiendo.
> 
> Después de llevar meses leyendo a Niño Becerra y su anunciado declive a partir de mitad de año (además la situación macroeconómica descrita en otros hilos avalan ese escenario) me fastidia estar fuera del mercado; no obstante, dados los vaivenes, me he pasado del Ibex al Eurostokk, que se vive mucho más tranquilo. Evidentemente, estoy corto! Creo recordar que para la semana que viene alguien pronosticaba días negros a partir del 16 y Mulder comentó algo sobre el día 18... por favor ¡que acierten! Jaja, en caso contrario me consolaré con los lamentos tan imaginativos que se leen por aquí (mal de muchos...).
> 
> Seguir así! Gracias!



Ponerse corto para la semana de triples vencimientos y con lo pepones que estamos no lo veo muy recomendable.

La verdad.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 Jun 2010)

Independentista_vasco dijo:


> Buenas tardes: un servidor se limita a leeros y la verdad que me entretengo un montón, a la vez que voy aprendiendo.
> 
> Después de llevar meses leyendo a Niño Becerra y su anunciado declive a partir de mitad de año (además la situación macroeconómica descrita en otros hilos avalan ese escenario) me fastidia estar fuera del mercado; no obstante, dados los vaivenes, me he pasado del Ibex al Eurostokk, que se vive mucho más tranquilo. Evidentemente, estoy corto! Creo recordar que para la semana que viene alguien pronosticaba días negros a partir del 16 y Mulder comentó algo sobre el día 18... por favor ¡que acierten! Jaja, en caso contrario me consolaré con los lamentos tan imaginativos que se leen por aquí (mal de muchos...).
> 
> Seguir así! Gracias!



Teniendo a Huerta y leyendo a niño becerra....

Pero si dijo que habia que utilizar el bancolchon con cromos...


----------



## Independentista_vasco (11 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ponerse corto para la semana de triples vencimientos y con lo pepones que estamos no lo veo muy recomendable.
> 
> La verdad.



Muchas gracias, lo tendré en cuenta. Siempre trabajo con SL, así que de ir malas no me despluman del todo.


----------



## Depeche (11 Jun 2010)

En mi gráfica del nasdaq me sale una resistencia importante en 2.242
Espero que no la pase, si la supera al alza creo que el lunes va a seguir la fiesta alcista y mis ferroviales me van a fastidiar a base de bien.


----------



## Depeche (11 Jun 2010)

No se vosotros pero yo veo un HCH en los indices americanos,tanto en SP500,como en dow, como en nasdaq. Encima parece que se va a parar el nasdaq en 2242,justo el nivel que apuntaba yo antes.
Esto me hace pensar que quizá durante este fin de semana pasará algo que haga que las bolsas se desplomen el lunes con gap al alza.
Lo malo es que la otra teoría sería que sea un cierre con fuerza y la semana que viene las bolsas sigan abriendo con mucha fuerza y continúe la tendencia alcista.
Veremos que pasa.
Buen fin de semana a todos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Mas nos vale que durante el fin de semana salga a relucir alguna noticia sobre ZParo y la eco omia española sino los cortos nos vamos a comer un marron de cuidado :: :: ::

La culpa es de Tonuel y de cortoman, con lo bien que le iba a Juanlu y a Subeman , vaya par de inutiles xd 

Parece mentira que sabiendo que la bolsa siempre sube le haya dejado al tonto del`pijo de3 cortoman ponerse al mando al final de la sesion de hoy .


Juanlu vamos a tomar las riendas de esto antes de que nos vapuleen la cuenta 8:

Mulder, ardo en deseos de que me digas que habra un recorte por pequeño que sea antes de seguir subiendo, me refiero al lunes eh , que ya me comi la mitad de las bajadas largo contra tendencia y aguantando y nlo pase muy mal, en la parte alcista quiero ir con la tendencia hasta el final......

...... vamos que tengo que cerrar esos cortos a la menor oportunidad ¿ la tendre el lunes ? :bla: :bla: :bla:

y tu pollastre ¿ que me dices? y no me hables de mi ojete ni del negro eh :no: ese tiene mucho trabajo atrasado con tonueles y cortistas varios que llevan cortos toda la semana


----------



## percebo (11 Jun 2010)

Ufffffffffffffff, todo el dia fuera y cuando he vuelto lo que me he encontrado, jajajajajaja, futuro del eurostoxx se me ha cerrado largo del 2630 a 2648, y no me he podido resistir y he dejado un corto abierto en 2651, puede que me equivoque pero me da en la nariz que el lunes van a abrir por debajo o bajarlo pronto para despues repetir la jugada de hoy, subir el indice y en la resistencia echar todo el papel que puedan. JODER hoy ha sido perfecto.

Un saludo a todos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 Jun 2010)

Ojito a Johnson & Johnson...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ojito a Johnson & Johnson...



¿ que les pasa ? ¿ se van a hacer ricos comercializando el Yondelis de Zeltia ? :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Jun 2010)

Juanlu, segun el doctor Mulder voy a tener ocasion de cerrar mis cortos el Lunes, en cuanto los cierre te reenvio el aparatito ese para que te conectes a internete :no:

Vete preparando unas buenas cuerdas para atar a Tonuel 

Nos vamos a forrar largos toda la semana 8: el ibex a 17000 sin escalas inocho:


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jun 2010)

como va el PM?
habrá posibilidad de salir los cortos un poco dignamente a lo largo del dia?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como va el PM?
> habrá posibilidad de salir los cortos un poco dignamente a lo largo del dia?



de momento los cortos :::::::::::

Dios quiera que den una oportunidad de cerrar a lo largo ede la mañana :fiufiu:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias bingueros.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

Cuando estoy corto no puedo evitar pillarle un cariño enorme a ZParo y echar muchisimo de menos unas declaraciones hablando de economia 

Se le va a acabar la presidencia europea, seria muy conveniente que diera una conferencia hablando de la alianza de civilizaciones y de como arreglar la economia alemana :no:


----------



## EL FARAON (14 Jun 2010)

Vuelve la roja...

9531.50

-30.20

(-0.32%)


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jun 2010)

hasta donde podría caer antes de darse la vuelta???????


----------



## tonuel (14 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hasta donde podría caer antes de darse la vuelta???????




hasta los 3000...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2010)

Recién salido del horno

Trichet se muestra preocupado por la situación de los bancos españoles - 14/06/10 - 2227009 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Mientras tengamos un volumen tan birrioso todo intento de bajada se convertirá en lateral, no espero que hoy bajemos mucho más, aunque será conveniente estar agazapado para coger cortos en buen sitio, creo que a paesar de todo caeremos dentro de no mucho pero lo harán largo para desmotivar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Mientras tengamos un volumen tan birrioso todo intento de bajada se convertirá en lateral, no espero que hoy bajemos mucho más, aunque será conveniente estar agazapado para coger cortos en buen sitio, creo que a paesar de todo caeremos dentro de no mucho pero lo harán largo para desmotivar.



pero, tambien se harán máximos esta semana????????


----------



## Gin-Co (14 Jun 2010)

En la página de Carpatos, dan mucha importancia al dato de la ECRI, a pesar de ello el viernes WS cerró en positivo. Esto en parte creo que ha beneficiado el gap al alza de hoy lunes.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero, tambien se harán máximos esta semana????????



Es lo más probable.


----------



## percebo (14 Jun 2010)

La semana se presenta curiosa, yo creo que hay dos cosas que hay que tener en cuenta, con los dos sustos que han pegado durante este trimestre y el miedo de esos momentos por lo visto han debido vender puts para cubrir acciones a triscapellejo, luego aunque el negocio de ellos no es especular sino ganar con la volatilidad, estoy convencido que a ellos no les amarga un dulce y si la semana cierra entre 2700 y2750 en el eurostoxx se ahorrarían un monton de pasta dejando la mayoria de los puts "out of money", luego creo que el viernes andemos por esos andurriales, que en el ibex sería el 9900, y en 9700, y será ahí donde intentarán colocar todo el papel del mundo. 

Por otra parte me parece que han subido demasiado y quizas hagan una pequeña bajada para animar a que nuevos pardillos se unan al "rally", no me estrañaría ver a lo largo de hoy o mañana el ibex en 9300-200 y el eurostoxx en 2600, para luego volver a subirlo y colocar papel en las resistencias que antes he comentado.

De todas maneras con lo volatil que esta esto lo mejor es no tomar ninguna posición muy fuerte y que te permita aguantar un poco en caso de que realicen algun movimiento exagerado para hacer saltar los stops, porque seguro que de esos vamos a tener unos cuantos.

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> De todas maneras con lo volatil que esta esto lo mejor es no tomar ninguna posición muy fuerte y que te permita aguantar un poco en caso de que realicen algun movimiento exagerado para hacer saltar los stops, porque seguro que de esos vamos a tener unos cuantos.
> 
> Un saludo y suerte




O sea, ni blanco ni negro ni todo lo contrario...


----------



## percebo (14 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> O sea, ni blanco ni negro ni todo lo contrario...



tu lo crees? pues a mi me parece que me mojo bastante..., a lo que me refiero es que esta semana en mi opinion va a haber bastantes oportunidades de tradear y que la mejor manera de hacerlo es poco a poco, con poca cantidad para evitar quedarse fuera a la primera de cambio ya que me parece que van a haber muchas oportunidades de coger pequeños tramos sin necesidad de jugarsela a cara o cruz cada vez.


----------



## Gin-Co (14 Jun 2010)

Este jueves se subastan 4.000 millones a 10 y 30 años, si los colocan subidón de ibex.
El caso es que dijeron que la semana pasada colocoron 3.900 y que había mucha más desmanda (¿Si había tanta demanda por qué no colocaron los 4.000?).
Y hoy por la mañana en la radio (punto radio) he oído a un economista que eran 5.000 (entonces quedaron 1.100 en colocar). ¿En que quedamos? Me da a mí que estos intentan sostener lo insostenible.


----------



## evidente (14 Jun 2010)

Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

Bajan el precio objetivo de san y bbva y sin embargo suben :8:

Quiero guano, mucho guano y lo quiero ya :no:


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jun 2010)

11:14 SECTOR BANCARIO ESPAÑOL 
La deuda con el BCE es la más alta de la historia

La deuda de las entidades financieras españolas con el BCE alcanza el mayor nivel de la historia a 85.618 millones de euros en mayo frente los 74.603 millones en abril.

Fuente: - CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jun 2010)

no entiendo esta ayuda, a donde iría a los bancos???????, es decir como ellos no pueden pagar paga la unión europea???? me lo podría explicar alguien....


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Jun 2010)

Yo creo que la cosa está jodida para el gacelerío patrío y cuanto menos hagamos hasta que esto no se aclare pues mejor, mucha sobrecompra pero tendencia alcista, por trincar unos ctmos podemos vernos muy jodidos.

Si ajustamos stops no duran 5 minutos y si los estiramos corremos el riesgo de vernos pillados, así que pienso que es mejor que tradee su puta madre, con perdon de la Sra.Botas.

Panem et binguerum.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

pues me temo que esto no cae :: ::::

espero que lo esten sujetando con alfileres y cuando se caiga lo haga con todo el equipo...... a tomar por culo, yo me quedo corto y aguanto lo que me echen 8:


----------



## pyn (14 Jun 2010)

No entiendo este volumen paupérrimo a qué se debe, o están esperando algún acontecimiento o algo pasa con las tragaperras hoy.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> No entiendo este volumen paupérrimo a qué se debe, o están esperando algún acontecimiento o algo pasa con las tragaperras hoy.



subidas con bajo volumen ¿no significa pepones dentro y manos fuertes fuera? por lo tanto cuando entren los leoncios sera para tirarlo abajo ¿no? ienso:

EDITO: Todos los tecnicos del hilo callados como putas, mijaros coño, que solo decis algo cuando hay una tendencia clara


----------



## pyn (14 Jun 2010)

zuloman no es que no haya tendencia, es que la tendencia es estar plano. A ti que te gustan los laterales estarás pasándolo en grande.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> zuloman no es que no haya tendencia, es que la tendencia es estar plano. A ti que te gustan los laterales estarás pasándolo en grande.



me gustan los laterales cuando no estoy pillado corto como ahora :: :: :: 

ahora quiero guano.

en cualquier caso, la cosa esta en saber si va a romper al alza o a la baja, no va a estar plano eternamente ::

Venga moaros un poco xd .

Mulder se han pasado tu timing por el forro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2010)

Buenos días a tod@s... 

A mi estas ventas de manos fuertes de los últimos días no me hacen mucha gracia... Hay que recordar que el fibo38,2% de esta Onda3 está sobre los 9700 puntos...







Saludos...

PD: Entro corto en 9595


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me gustan los laterales cuando no estoy pillado corto como ahora :: :: ::
> 
> ahora quiero guano.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que veo es que no hay interés vendedor para tirarlo. Los cuidadores con cuatro duros están sosteniendo los precios, aunque tampoco hay interés comprador. 
Yo me juego a un 70% probabilidades de romper a la baja entre hoy y manaña.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

asi me gusta las cosas a su cauce, por fin un tecnico no solo se moja diciendo lo que piensa, sino que ademas pone la pasta encima de la mesa :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

si por encima aciertas y salgo bien parado de esta es para mear y no echar gota 

EDITO : bien heroe, otro que se moja...... ¿ tambien pones pasta a tu 70 % de posibilidades o no ?


----------



## DST (14 Jun 2010)

Buenos días LCASC, si me permites una pregunta..¿ la onda 3 la das por concluida o queda todavia otro tramo a la baja ? Por anteriores mensajes tuyos entiendo que aún seguimos en esta onda 3, no se si estoy en lo correcto.

Y otra pregunta..¿ que valor del IBEX tendriamos que sobrepasar para dar por concluida la Onda 3 y considerar que ya estamos en la Onda 4 ?.

Gracias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

Bueno, ahi va mi opinion :

Si rompemos el 9500 vemos guano del bueno :no: si rompemos el 9700 como minimo nos vamos a 9800 y quizas a 10100 .

no es fruto de ningun analisis eh, ya sabeis que no tengo ni idea, pero por apostar que no quede.

Logicamente espero y deseo que rompa el 9500 mas que nada por que a partir de ahi me libro de una buena ::


----------



## Gin-Co (14 Jun 2010)

Yo espero que también rompa hacia abajo, entré con un ETF inverso, y me está jodiendo las plusvalías del mes.
Si rompe hacia abajo podrían verse los 9.200?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Jun 2010)

Por técnico deberíamos irnos a tomar por culo y por fundamentales ni te cuento

Todo lo demás es manipulación.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> EDITO : bien heroe, otro que se moja...... ¿ tambien pones pasta a tu 70 % de posibilidades o no ?



Of course, vengo corto desde el viernes, pero por si acaso le metí un largo al SAN al ver que el chulibex no cedía y acabo de cerrarlo sin ganancias porque está claro que para arriba esto no tiene ganas de ir.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2010)

DST dijo:


> Buenos días LCASC, si me permites una pregunta..¿ la onda 3 la das por concluida o queda todavia otro tramo a la baja ? Por anteriores mensajes tuyos entiendo que aún seguimos en esta onda 3, no se si estoy en lo correcto.
> 
> Y otra pregunta..¿ que valor del IBEX tendriamos que sobrepasar para dar por concluida la Onda 3 y considerar que ya estamos en la Onda 4 ?.
> 
> Gracias.



Hola DST. Tu pregunta, es la madre de todas las preguntas...  En el recuento que sigo, pensaba que la onda3 se iría entre los 7800-8100 puntos, pero este subidón me ha dejado un poco descolocado.

Las posibilidades que barajo ahora mismo son:
-El 8563, ha sido el final de la onda 3, con lo cual estamos en la 4 y no deberíamos pasar el 9916, para no solapar onda1 y onda4. Este es un recuento "alcista" dentro de lo bajista. No me acaba de gustar porque la Onda3 queda un poco "corta"...

-El 8563, ha sido el final de la onda1 de 3, y ahora estamos inmersos en la 2. Este es un recuento "muy bajista", significaría que quedaría bajada para rato para acabar la Onda3 de C

Cuando tenga más claro el recuento subiré una gráfica...

Saludos...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Jun 2010)

Señores pasajeros, abróchense sus cinturones que el IBEX comenzará el descenso en breves instantes.


----------



## especulador financiero (14 Jun 2010)

Vamos camino de los máximos anuales...








Buenos tardes y buena suerte...


----------



## cemento (14 Jun 2010)

Pero qué coño de técnico, o fundamental, o se puede usar cuando todos los días te cambian las reglas de juego a mitad de partida. Entiendo que los cortitos del foro estén con el culo apretado pese a que lo sensato, visto como anda el patio, sería esperar los 7000 del IBEX e ir cogiendo tramitos entre medias. 

Lo del técnico, las ondas de Elliott, las flores de bach y los retrocesos de Fibonacci sirven para lo mismo. pero si encima ya hasta se prostituye el concepto de tendencia, lo del casino es lo más científico que podemos encontrar.

De verdad, tengo sensación de ser jugador de casino, pero del que solo se queda una partida en cada mesa!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2010)

Lo compro en 9535... +60 me voy a comer os leo luego...

Saludos...


----------



## percebo (14 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola DST. Tu pregunta, es la madre de todas las preguntas...  En el recuento que sigo, pensaba que la onda3 se iría entre los 7800-8100 puntos, pero este subidón me ha dejado un poco descolocado.
> 
> 
> Saludos...



Ya te comente la semana pasada que me daba la impresion que estaban acumulando papel durante la bajada, coincido contigo en que el nivel clave en el ibex esta por donde dices, pero no creo que sea hoy, apuesto porque dejen caer el eurostoxx al menos hasta los 2650 durante la mañana, para con los americanos dar otro tiron para arriba y colocar papel en los niveles entre 2680-2700, esto lo digo porque ve visto colocar bastante en ese entorno esa mañana y cuando andaba cerca de los 2655 habían colocado una barrera de dinero, luego aunque dejen caer el eurostoxx un poco por debajo de 2650 la intención es volverlo a subir o bien hoy o mañana....

Un saludo, por cierto corto en eurostoxx en 2672 objetivo 2655, corto en 2 ibex 9475 una la cierro si llega a 9400, y corto en acciones.....

Por cierto Las cosas.... ya es oficial, ya estoy enganchado.... otra vez....
Un saludo.


----------



## DST (14 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola DST. Tu pregunta, es la madre de todas las preguntas...  En el recuento que sigo, pensaba que la onda3 se iría entre los 7800-8100 puntos, pero este subidón me ha dejado un poco descolocado.
> 
> Las posibilidades que barajo ahora mismo son:
> -El 8563, ha sido el final de la onda 3, con lo cual estamos en la 4 y no deberíamos pasar el 9916, para no solapar onda1 y onda4. Este es un recuento "alcista" dentro de lo bajista. No me acaba de gustar porque la Onda3 queda un poco "corta"...
> ...




Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.. yo veo mas factible la segunda opción dada la situación económica de España y que la subida de los últimos días ha sido una subida de nuestro índice, ya que el resto de los índices tanto europeos como americanos han subido pero mucho menos.

Bueno, veremos lo que pasa...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Jun 2010)

No puede con el 9.530. O lo rompe en los próximos minutos o estaría bien para jugarle unos largos.


----------



## Gin-Co (14 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> No puede con el 9.530. O lo rompe en los próximos minutos o estaría bien para jugarle unos largos.



Pués acaba de poder....:Aplauso:


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jun 2010)

Otra vez arriba, que bien se ve desde fuera todo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Vamos camino de los máximos anuales...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo más bien veo que vamos camino de los máximos ANALES.

Ahora están hinchando el artilugio para que luego duela mas.


----------



## Gin-Co (14 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Otra vez arriba, que bien se ve desde fuera todo.



Ya te digo, en un momento parriba otra vez.
¿Cómo acabará el día?ienso:ienso:


----------



## BOYPER (14 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> No puede con el 9.530. O lo rompe en los próximos minutos o estaría bien para jugarle unos largos.



que ojo has tenido.. yo no he entrado!! no me fiaba..


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jun 2010)

Os habeis fijado en el Euro/dolar?? vaya subidita, menos mal que los germanos quieren devaluarlo que si no...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Un saludo, por cierto corto en eurostoxx en 2672 objetivo 2655, corto en 2 ibex 9475 una la cierro si llega a 9400, y corto en acciones.....
> 
> Por cierto Las cosas.... ya es oficial, *ya estoy enganchado.... otra vez....*
> Un saludo.



Ya lo veo... )... tendremos que "ganar" aquí ese 5-7% que nos quitan... ::

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Yo también estoy viendo los toros desde la barrera porque no me fio ni un pelo de lo que están haciendo, aunque hay que decir que esta subidita ya la tenía prevista.


----------



## percebo (14 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ya lo veo... )... tendremos que "ganar" aquí ese 5-7% que nos quitan... ::
> 
> Saludos...



Ya te digo, aunque llevaba una racha buena para cubrir el 5-7% durante una temporadita... hoy me estoy luciendo... jajajajajajaja, a ver si en 2690 lo paran porque como roma los 2700 me levantan lo del viernes.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2010)

El S&P ahora arrancaría desde los 1098-1099 más o menos...

Por cierto, el único gap que tenemos abierto en el Ibex de los últimos días está en: 9198-9266

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

Pues yo insisto en que si rompe el 9500 tenemos guano fuerte y rapido, vaya parada en seco hizo en los 9510...... ahora creo que los vuelve a atacar.

Mantengo mis cortos contra viento y marea :no:

¿ que pensais que hara el ibex cuando abran los gringos? ¿guano guay ? o rebota el muy cabronazo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Jun 2010)

Todos en verde muy verde y el ibex en rojo, que pinta mas chunga tiene esto en cualquier momento le meten una patada para arriba, aquí ya ni técnico ni fundamenta, bingo y puro bingo.

Lo miro como quién ve una peli.

Paso de entrar.


----------



## percebo (14 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues yo insisto en que si rompe el 9500 tenemos guano fuerte y rapido, vaya parada en seco hizo en los 9510...... ahora creo que los vuelve a atacar.
> 
> Mantengo mis cortos contra viento y marea :no:
> 
> ¿ que pensais que hara el ibex cuando abran los gringos? ¿guano guay ? o rebota el muy cabronazo



Yo personalmente no veo guano, si acaso que el ibex caiga a la zona de 9300-200 a lo sumo, aunque hoy esta especialmente debil en comparacion con el eurostoxx, ha subido menos durante la sesión y en el ultimo arranque del eurostoxx apenas le ha acompañado......,


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jun 2010)

yo creo que con los americanos tira para arriba y cuando la gente se confie, se da la vuelta.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Yo personalmente no veo guano, si acaso que el ibex caiga a la zona de 9300-200 a lo sumo, aunque hoy esta especialmente debil en comparacion con el eurostoxx, ha subido menos durante la sesión y en el ultimo arranque del eurostoxx apenas le ha acompañado......,



¿ donde hay que firmar esos 9300/9200 ? eso serian plusvis en el peor de los casos, y en el mejor buenas plusvis ::::


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo creo que con los americanos tira para arriba y cuando la gente se confie, se da la vuelta.




Compartimos la misma idea.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Compartimos la misma idea.



lo que decias antes de que todos en verde menos el ibex, teniendo en cuenta el miedo que hay...... veo mas probable que el ibex arrastre al resto de europa que lo contrario :no:

Lo de los yankys ya si que no me atrevo a opinar :fiufiu:


----------



## percebo (14 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ donde hay que firmar esos 9300/9200 ? eso serian plusvis en el peor de los casos, y en el mejor buenas plusvis ::::



*Si acaso... * Ojo, yo tambien lo firmaba, pero no lo veo nada claro....


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> lo que decias antes de que todos en verde menos el ibex, teniendo en cuenta el miedo que hay...... veo mas probable que el ibex arrastre al resto de europa que lo contrario :no:
> 
> Lo de los yankys ya si que no me atrevo a opinar :fiufiu:



El mismo sinsentido que lo de la emana pasada con el DAX en rojo y España en verde.

Aquí ya no hay reglas ni referencias a seguir.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

pues me la voy a jugar y os voy a hacer caso con lo de los yankys ...... cerrados cortos y abiertos largos ::

Juanlu utiliza el aparatito de internete que para eso te lo he enviado


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jun 2010)

zuloman, ahora veremos si eres el nuevo indicar de contratendencia.......


----------



## rbotic statistic (14 Jun 2010)

Los días negros vuelven el miércoles 16 con caidas que harán temblar el parquet... 

Mientras tanto, solo queda esperar un goteo a la baja hacia el místico 9.200

S2s


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2010)

rbotic statistic dijo:


> Los días negros vuelven el miércoles 16 con caidas que harán temblar el parquet...
> 
> Mientras tanto, solo queda esperar un goteo a la baja hacia el místico 9.200
> 
> S2s



Ya que me haces un poco la competencia en el aspecto del timing he de decir que yo no espero nada especial para el dia 16, pero si para el dia 22.

Alguno de los dos acertará 

edito: de todos modos tengo previsto que el 16 caigamos, pero será algo aislado y no espero que caigamos fuerte.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman, ahora veremos si eres el nuevo indicar de contratendencia.......



tengo una apuesta segura, un stop justo por debajo de los 9500 :no:


----------



## rbotic statistics (14 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya que me haces un poco la competencia en el aspecto del timing he de decir que yo no espero nada especial para el dia 16, pero si para el dia 22.
> 
> Alguno de los dos acertará



Hombre, yo veo que las ostias se empiezan a repartir el día 16... y lo que espero son días negros de los pata negra... con caídas cercanas al 6%.

S2s


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

debi quedarme quietecito con mis cortos  a punto de volar el stop ::


----------



## pyn (14 Jun 2010)

rbotic, caídas del 6%?

En cuanto la UE diga la verdad sobre la intervención de España veremos caídas de 2 dígitos, y eso va a pasar pronto, más pronto de lo que nos parece.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2010)

Ya entiendo bien porque ahora se empeñan en poner un impuesto para 'ricos', los ricos ya han sacado su pasta del pais o están a punto de sacarla del todo.

Los alemanes han removido un poco la mierda para que huela, pero cuando deje de oler, esto es cuando se acabe la presidencia española de la UE, entonces destaparán el estercolero, al menos es así como lo tengo previsto, aunque esta es la explicación por fundamentales.


----------



## carvil (14 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Resistencia en el E-Mini 1104-5 soporte 1072


Salu2


----------



## rosonero (14 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya que me haces un poco la competencia en el aspecto del timing he de decir que yo no espero nada especial para el dia 16, pero si para el dia 22.
> 
> Alguno de los dos acertará
> 
> edito: de todos modos tengo previsto que el 16 caigamos, pero será algo aislado y no espero que caigamos fuerte.





rbotic statistic dijo:


> Los días negros vuelven el miércoles 16 con caidas que harán temblar el parquet...
> 
> Mientras tanto, solo queda esperar un goteo a la baja hacia el místico 9.200
> 
> S2s





rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hombre, yo veo que las ostias se empiezan a repartir el día 16... y lo que espero son días negros de los pata negra... con caídas cercanas al 6%.
> 
> S2s



Toma!!!!!! duelo en las alturas Muder vs robotic. Es que el día 16 es para enmarcar, decretazo de reforma laboral, España se estrena en el mundial ...


----------



## Sleepwalk (14 Jun 2010)

Lo que si es sintomático es que todos los índices están en verde menos el IBEX.
Es como si se estuviera fraguando la tragedia. Y perdón por el símil, damos la sensación del cornudo, que es el último en enterarse y hasta el final hace su vida normal mientras lo miran de reojo.


----------



## Misterio (14 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Lo que si es sintomático es que todos los índices están en verde menos el IBEX.
> Es como si se estuviera fraguando la tragedia. Y perdón por el símil, damos la sensación del cornudo, que es el último en enterarse y hasta el final hace su vida normal mientras lo miran de reojo.



Es que el Spread se ha ido de 188 a 208 y el interés en bonos a 10 años esta en 4.71% o lo que es lo mismo en máximos.


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2010)

Es escandaloso el poco volumen que hay hoy en los bancos europeos, eso es lo que nos mantiene arriba y a la vez laterales.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Es escandaloso el poco volumen que hay hoy en los bancos europeos, eso es lo que nos mantiene arriba y a la vez laterales.



Mulder aclarate xd, que me tienes cambiando de cortos a largos cada 2 minutos 

nos vamos pabajo o parriba xd ::


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder aclarate xd, que me tienes cambiando de cortos a largos cada 2 minutos
> 
> nos vamos pabajo o parriba xd ::



Mira lo que dice mi informe y lo tendrás claro


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2010)

Corto en mini-ibex 9560... SL 9590

Saludos...


----------



## Gin-Co (14 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder aclarate xd, que me tienes cambiando de cortos a largos cada 2 minutos
> 
> nos vamos pabajo o parriba xd ::



Paarribajo está claro ¿No?)


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Jun 2010)

Mañana lloverá en algunos puntos del planeta y en otros hará sol.

5 de cada 10 dentistas opinan que son la mitad.

Esto bajar, algún dia bajará. pero tambien es seguro que algún dia subirá, unos dias lo hará más que otros.


----------



## rafaxl (14 Jun 2010)

Pardiez los usanos se lo toman bien, con buena subida...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Jun 2010)

Se empieza a percibir interés vendedor. 
La marmota huele el miedo y me dice que mañana 80% de posibilidades de gap a la baja.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

Tipico dia que me salta el stop y se gira 

bueno, al menos cerre los cortos sin dejarme la camisa en 9530 .... estaba acojonado cuando toco el 9690 :cook:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (14 Jun 2010)

Dentro de un mes me piro a New York de vacaciones, que suba el euro, que suba, sin tener un dolar encima me siento como si estuviera corto en el Forex dolar-euro.

Que cosas.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jun 2010)

mulder, que han hecho los manos fuertes????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

Dia tonto donde los haya, mas me valia quedarme quietecito, al final el resultado seria el mismo pero me hubiera ahorrado comisiones 

A ver si mañana tengo un dia mejor 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mulder, que han hecho los manos fuertes????????



¿ te has quedado corto? ienso:

Mulder no te olvides de decir que hicieron los leoncios , gracias


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Jun 2010)

50% 50%.....


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> 50% 50%.....




Yo sigo corto. Esos movimientos al alza asustaviejas no me afectan. El chulibex tiene que volver a los 9.200 antes de definirse para cualquier lado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 Jun 2010)

Parece que Mulder tiene dificultades hoy para ver que han hecho los leoncios...... supongo que con el poco volumen que ha habido no se habran movido mucho ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2010)

Yo también me he quedado corto... :cook:

El konkorde sigue dando venta de manos fuertes para el Ibex...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2010)

Jo jo

El Congreso debate mañana subir impuestos a la banca y cotizadas - 14/06/10 - 2229087 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (14 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido algo más alto de lo normal y el saldo ha sido positivo.

Se han pasado el dia comprando, aunque han vendido aisladamente durante el dia, el momento en que más han vendido ha sido de 11:30 a 13 pero luego han seguido comprando y aumentando el saldo positivo del día.

En subasta han comprado también. 

Me llama la atención el volumen ligeramente más alto de lo normal cuando el volumen general del día ha sido bastante bajo. No parece que esperen ninguna bajada de momento, al menos hasta la apertura de mañana.


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo también me he quedado corto... :cook:
> 
> El konkorde sigue dando venta de manos fuertes para el Ibex...
> 
> Saludos...



Aprovecho que estás por aqui... ¿En el recuento que sigues dónde se emplazan los máximos de abril? ¿Si fueran un fallo de 5a la cosa cambiaría mucho? 

Ya sabes que yo del tema ni idea, si hasta se me pasan las palomitas en el microondas.

Por otro lado, como he propuesto en la casa de campo, una opción alcista podría ser buscar los 10.150-300 más o menos antes de girar y meterse el hostión padre.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Aprovecho que estás por aqui... ¿En el recuento que sigues dónde se emplazan los máximos de abril? ¿Si fueran un fallo de 5a la cosa cambiaría mucho?
> 
> Ya sabes que yo del tema ni idea, si hasta se me pasan las palomitas en el microondas.
> 
> Por otro lado, como he propuesto en la casa de campo, una opción alcista podría ser buscar los 10.150-300 más o menos antes de girar y meterse el hostión padre.



Vamos lo que dure el mundial de fumgol, con toda la alegria por haber ganado:fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Aprovecho que estás por aqui... ¿En el recuento que sigues dónde se emplazan los máximos de abril? ¿Si fueran un fallo de 5a la cosa cambiaría mucho?
> 
> Ya sabes que yo del tema ni idea, si hasta se me pasan las palomitas en el microondas.
> 
> Por otro lado, como he propuesto en la casa de campo, una opción alcista podría ser buscar los 10.150-300 más o menos antes de girar y meterse el hostión padre.



Hola Claca, para mi los máximos de abril (11566) son claramente el final de la onda2 de C. Esta mañana he escrito un post con las dos posibilidades que barajo... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2920610-post2201.html

Por poder, podríamos llegar a 1042x que es el fibo61,8% y seguiríamos respectando el HCH que dibuje aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2897219-post1397.html

Saludos...


----------



## rbotic statistics (14 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> rbotic, caídas del 6%?
> 
> En cuanto la UE diga la verdad sobre la intervención de España veremos caídas de 2 dígitos, y eso va a pasar pronto, más pronto de lo que nos parece.



Eso justamente es lo que se espera con la llegada de los días negros a partir del 16/06..

S2s


----------



## Claca (14 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Claca, para mi los máximos de abril (11566) son claramente el final de la onda2 de C. Esta mañana he escrito un post con las dos posibilidades que barajo... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2920610-post2201.html
> 
> Por poder, podríamos llegar a 1042x que es el fibo61,8% y seguiríamos respectando el HCH que dibuje aquí: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2897219-post1397.html
> 
> Saludos...



¿Entonces descartas que esos máximos sean un fallo de 5a? Yo lo decía para mantener la coherencia con el resto de índices, aunque la posibilidad de que el Ibex se haya adelantado está allí y si tenemos en cuenta su comportamiento sería lo lógico y explicaría el por qué va a su bola.

Gracias en cualquier caso.

El escenario "alcista" que mencionaba antes sería algo así:







Pero me gusta demasiado : (


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 Jun 2010)

segun carpatos Moodys le ha rebajado el rating a Grecia a poco mas que guano. Mañana quiero idem en el ibex!


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Jun 2010)

Esto es una buena hostia...

*Moody's rebaja cuatro escalones la calificación de los bonos griegos*
19:43
La agencia de riesgo Moody's rebajó hoy de golpe cuatro escalones -de A3 a Ba1- la calificación crediticia de los bonos del Estado griego para el pago de la deuda.
Moody's explicó en un comunicado que la decisión es consecuencia de la revisión que inició el pasado 22 de abril de la economía griega y añadió que los techos establecidos para Grecia en el caso de los bonos y depósitos bancarios se mantienen sin cambios en el nivel Aaa, en la línea de la calificación del resto de la eurozona.


----------



## qpvlde (14 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> segun carpatos Moodys le ha rebajado el rating a Grecia a poco mas que guano. Mañana quiero idem en el ibex!



de hecho creo que al nivel de guano de marca blanca :XX:

creo que de hecho a Wall Street le ha gustado más bien poco, al menos por el momento...


----------



## Gin-Co (14 Jun 2010)

Los yankis parece que van pa bajo.
Si continua así un respiro para los cortos mañana en el IBEX


----------



## Gin-Co (14 Jun 2010)

"Cuando las barbas de tu vecino veas cortar, pon las tuyas a......"
Mañana mini-guano del IBEX.
Si no coloca los 4.000 millones de bonos el jueves, esto va pabajo.


----------



## evidente (14 Jun 2010)

Ley del sentimiento contrario

no lo tengo muy claro aun...pero bueno....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Jun 2010)

Mullllderrrrr dime que aun quedan dias para el tu máximo juliano!

Que voy aglo pillado en algunas...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 Jun 2010)

Cemex SAB de CV (ADR): NYSE:CX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## percebo (14 Jun 2010)

Vaya porqueria de día, me precipité con los cortos y he tenido que aguantarlos hasta el final para volver al mismo sitio y es una pena, pense que darían un respiro antes del ataque en serio y no me dió tiempo a cambiar de paso, en fin, podía ser peor.

Mañana parece que bajaremos, evidentemente, pero no será por el cambio de calificación de los bonos griegos, ni mucho menos, esta tarde la noticia ya se sabía y el S&P y el eurostoxx ni se inmutaron durante cerca de una hora, el mercado hace caso a las noticias cuando interesa y en ese momento no interesaba porque estaban vendiendo papel como locos en maximos y hasta que no colocaron el que tenían pensado no dejaron caer otra vez los indices.

Mañana caeremos, pero no veo guano, caeremos porque les interesa, les interesa poner los indices a unos niveles que resulten atractivos para volver a entrar largos, despues de las subidas del ibex del jueves y el viernes pocas gacelas se meterían largas, ya que había poco que ganar y mucho que perder, por eso había hoy tan poco volumen en el Ibex y no subía a la par que el resto de indices eurospeos, sin embargo si lo bajan a 9200 y de ahí le dan un arreón de 200 puntos resultará mas atractivo y dará la impresión de ser menos arriesgado, poniendo a las gacelas la zanahoria de los maximos de hoy y la posibilidad de nuevos tramos de subida y de este modo repetir la subida de hoy en el eurostoxx para colocar papel, seguramente por el camino harán unos cuantos movimientos brucos para quitarse de encima a los especuladores, pero tienen cuatro dias para montar el circo y sigo pensando que el cierre de vencimientos sera entre 2690 y 2750.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2010)

como viene el PM? nos vamos a los infiernosssss?


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

Buenos días,

he pasado 4 días fuera, y veo que habéis tenido una buena fiesta. 9K7, nada menos... pero que nada mal, vamos. ¿Dónde quedó nuestra tradicional correlación al a inversa entre el riesgo país y el Ibex? ::


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

A los buenos días!

Parece que vamos a tener una leve corrección de las subidas de estos días, a pesar de esto creo que Pepón aun seguirá entre nosotros algunos días más.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2010)

alguien me puede decir porque bajando el ibex, iberia esta subiendo????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

¿veremos el 9200 antes de rebotar o ya hemos visto minimos de hoy ? ::


Tu que dices Mulder ienso:


----------



## qpvlde (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿veremos el 9200 antes de rebotar o ya hemos visto minimos de hoy ? ::



Si esto tuviera alguna lógica e hicieramos caso de lo que acaban de colgar en la web de cárpatos, seguramente veríamos los 3.000::


_Credit default swap de España suben 18 puntos básicos a 250.:vomito:

Los de Portugal suben suben 30 a 330 puntos básicos.:vomito::vomito:

Los griegos suben 25 puntos a 785 puntos básicos._:vomito::vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿veremos el 9200 antes de rebotar o ya hemos visto minimos de hoy ? ::
> 
> Tu que dices Mulder ienso:



Yo creo que no, pero si hacen algo me parece que lo harán rapidito

edito: lo que está claro es que lo van a hacer del modo más ilógico posible, eso por supuesto...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Jun 2010)

Bueno, al fin cerrados mis cortos abiertos el viernes con unos buenos puntos. 

Sabéis a que hora es la subasta del tesoro?


----------



## pyn (15 Jun 2010)

¿Es el Jueves no?


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Es el Jueves no?




Creo haber escuchado que hoy había a 12 y 18 meses.

Es que hay tantas que uno se pierde...


*Edito: * Efectivamente, hoy hay subasta pero no sé a que hora:

El rendimiento del bono español a 10 años experimentó ayer su segunda mayor subida de 2010, de 21,8 puntos básicos, hasta el 4,68%. El Tesoro emitirá hoy letras a 12 y 18 meses por entre 5.000 y 6.000 millones.

http://www.cincodias.com/articulo/m...-bono-anos-acerca/20100615cdscdimer_2/cdsmer/


----------



## BOYPER (15 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Creo haber escuchado que hoy había a 12 y 18 meses.
> 
> Es que hay tantas que uno se pierde...



Ha sido a las 10:30.. 
Ahora a las 11 el ZEW


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Jun 2010)

Aquí el resultado de las subastas.


Letras a 12 meses solicitadas 6.261 millones de euros y adjudicadas 4.180 millones, al tipo de 2,45 % frente al 1.699% de la subasta anterior. 

En letras a 18 meses solicitado 3.468 millones y adjudicadas 987 millones al tipo del 2.9% cuando en la anterior subasta fue de 2.050%


Para variar han salido con buena demanda y tipos acojonantes.


----------



## @@strom (15 Jun 2010)

Resultados subastas España	[Imprimir]	


Letras a 12 meses solicitadas 6.261 millones de euros y adjudicadas 4.180 millones, al tipo de 2,45 % frente al 1.699% de la subasta anterior. 

En letras a 18 meses solicitado 3.468 millones y adjudicadas 987 millones al tipo del 2.9% cuando en la anterior subasta fue de 2.050%

By Cárpatos.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Jun 2010)

Bueno, la subasta no ha salido tan mal. Sólo en letras a 12 meses se han pagado 31 millones de euros adicionales de intereses, lo que equivale a un subsidio de desempleo mileurista durante un año para 2.583 parados.
Como dice la Pajín, la economía española va bien..


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

bueno cerrados cortos y abiertos largos.

Mulder ¿hasta donde crees que puede subir ? 9800 quizas ienso:


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> bueno cerrados cortos y abiertos largos.
> 
> Mulder ¿hasta donde crees que puede subir ? 9800 quizas ienso:



No estoy muy seguro de que sigamos subiendo con los datos tan malos malosos que acaban de salir.

Peor no podían salir, por ejemplo el ZEW ha salido casi la mitad de lo previsto, casi nada...

Aunque estos dias la lógica no es lo que se cumple en bolsa.


----------



## pyn (15 Jun 2010)

jajajaja con los datos que han salido y el stoxxx rompe máximos diarios


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Jun 2010)

Bueno, bueno, el dato del ZEW una mierda y rompemos de nuevo el 9.600. Esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza.
Que tal va el volumen, es normal?


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> jajajaja con los datos que han salido y el stoxxx rompe máximos diarios



Desde luego ultimamente esto es de chiste, no creo que haya nada a toro pasado que explique tamaño despropósito.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

cerrados largos a 9600 ::

EDITO: Abiertos cortos a 9615


----------



## Dula (15 Jun 2010)

Esto no tiene pinta de parar. Sube como la espuma.


----------



## pyn (15 Jun 2010)

Mulder yo llevo muchos días mirando un punto de entrada, primero "mental" y luego ver si se confirma, tenía en mente los 2700 del stoxx para abrir cortos pero visto lo visto voy a ver si se desinflan antes de la apertura usana o por el contrario aprovechan esta para irse aún más arriba.

Abrir un largo ahora me da pánico, porque la noticia de la intervención de España está ahí y estoy absolutamente seguro que muy pronto se hará afectiva y no quiero que me pille dentro. Pero tampoco veo que los cortos tengan suficiente recorrido para sacar buen provecho.


----------



## percebo (15 Jun 2010)

Cerre los cortos aunque no tan abajo como esperaba, me comi un poco de rebote pero mejor eso que llegar a donde nos han traido, yo ahora estoy fuera, no tengo claro si se conformarán con los 2700 para colocar papel o iran del tiron hoy a por los 2750, yo paso, espero fuera, o tienen mucha prisa por colocar el papel o van a liarla... mejor verlo desde fuera.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Jun 2010)

Ojito con el comentario de cárpatos:

*Las bolsas están "pasando" de la lluvia de malas noticias que se suceden en el día, mucho me temo que el efecto manipulación por el vencimiento trimestral de derivados es cada vez más claro...*


El vencimiento es el viernes a las 12. Como esto siga así una horita antes voy a meter cortos a todo lo que se mueva.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

Pues a mi me da que lo van a subir a 9800 , solo cerrar largos en 9600 se fue a 9660 y por encima abri cortos en 9615 ::

No se si me voy a comer un marroncete...... bueno al menos voy ganando 160 pipos hoy asi que podre aguantar dolor 8:


----------



## DeepChu (15 Jun 2010)

Esto es totalmente ilogico. Cada vez esta mas claro que hacen lo que les da la gana y que mueven los mercados como quieren. Si llega a 9800 meto un corto. Si no me voy a estar quietecito, que con la pillada del viernes pasado tengo bastante xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No estoy muy seguro de que sigamos subiendo con los datos tan malos malosos que acaban de salir.
> 
> Peor no podían salir, por ejemplo el ZEW ha salido casi la mitad de lo previsto, casi nada...
> 
> Aunque estos dias la lógica no es lo que se cumple en bolsa.





zuloman dijo:


> cerrados largos a 9600 ::
> 
> EDITO: Abiertos cortos a 9615





zuloman dijo:


> Pues a mi me da que lo van a subir a 9800 , solo cerrar largos en 9600 se fue a 9660 y por encima abri cortos en 9615 ::
> 
> No se si me voy a comer un marroncete...... bueno al menos voy ganando 160 pipos hoy asi que podre aguantar dolor 8:



Cuando las cosas van saliendo bien es mejor no hacer caso a nadie, ni siquiera a los que saben  

Culpa mia por no seguir mis intuiciones :no:


----------



## pyn (15 Jun 2010)

Lo peor que le puede pasar a una gacela, a parte de no cortar las pérdidas en el momento oportuno, es no dejar correr las plusvalías.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Cuando las cosas van saliendo bien es mejor no hacer caso a nadie, ni siquiera a los que saben
> 
> Culpa mia por no seguir mis intuiciones :no:



Precisamente andamos comentando todos, hasta el propio Cárpatos, que lo que está sucediendo ahora mismo no tiene sentido y lo cierto es que no tiene ninguno.

La única explicación, esta si que es buena, es una tremenda manipulación para vencimientos, pero eso no quita para que sea ilógico.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2010)

como viene el PM americano?????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

Lo sujetan en 9650 con uñas y dientes 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

tienen 300 contratos en 9640 y los van pasando gota a gota a 9645.......se los comen y reponen mas , lo estan sujetando de lo lindo 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

Vaya dineral se estan dejando en sujetarlo, cada vez les van quedando menos...... si no consiguen frenarlo en los 9630 tenemos un buen tramo para abajo :fiufiu:


----------



## BOYPER (15 Jun 2010)

como veis meter un corto ahora?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> como veis meter un corto ahora?



pues si consehuimos que caiga el 9630 yo creo que acabamos con las defensas y tenemos un buentramo hacia abajo :no:


----------



## Gin-Co (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues si consehuimos que caiga el 9630 yo creo que acabamos con las defensas y tenemos un buentramo hacia abajo :no:



¿Hasta los mínimos de hoy?


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2010)

Yo creo que con los americanos esta sube.....


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> como veis meter un corto ahora?



El Ibex ha de volver al 9500, pero cuando llegue ahí va a ponerse un rato lateral, aunque potencial de bajada más tarde tiene mucho.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

Gin-Co dijo:


> ¿Hasta los mínimos de hoy?



hombre.........


espera.......








....... pues creo que no, pero no lo veo demasiado claro.......

......mejor que opinen los que saben 

No hubo cojones de tirar el 9630 de esta atacada...... a ver si hay otra oportunidad y cae.


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2010)

El San usano va un +3%


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Ibex ha de volver al 9500, pero cuando llegue ahí va a ponerse un rato lateral, aunque potencial de bajada más tarde tiene mucho.



¿ donde firmo ese 9500 ??? :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

Me place y me complace esa foto de la pitonisa, Zulomannnn... veo que te vas refinando ::


----------



## BOYPER (15 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Ibex ha de volver al 9500, pero cuando llegue ahí va a ponerse un rato lateral, aunque potencial de bajada más tarde tiene mucho.



corto en 9651... a ver que pasa..
thank u


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me place y me complace esa foto de la pitonisa, Zulomannnn... veo que te vas refinando ::



Bastante mas eficaz en el dia de hoy que los analisis tecnicos y fundamentales 8:

Ya estamos otra vez en la zona donde lo sujetan con uñas y dientes, a ver si poco a poco se comen la resistencia......perdemos los 9600....y derechitos a los 9500 sin escalas.

Pollastre ¿ tu como lo ves ? ¿van a ser capaces de sujetarlo ?


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Bastante mas eficaz en el dia de hoy que los analisis tecnicos y fundamentales 8:
> 
> Ya estamos otra vez en la zona donde lo sujetan con uñas y dientes, a ver si poco a poco se comen la resistencia......perdemos los 9600....y derechitos a los 9500 sin escalas.
> 
> Pollastre ¿ tu como lo ves ? ¿van a ser capaces de sujetarlo ?




Los vencimientos trimestrales son "mucho vencimiento". 

Pero si damos un paso atrás y cogemos un chart de 24h para tomar perspectiva con varios indicadores, se ve claramente que desde que hicimos cumbre en los 9K7 en el rebote anterior, los oseznos están ganando inercia, mientras que los toribios están no sólo perdiendo fuelle, sino retrocediendo.

No veo divergencias entre los precios y los osciladores, así que no creo que el desplome sea violento ni mucho menos (el rebotón hasta 9K7 parece haber sido bastante "sano", esto es), pero para mí está más que claro que los 9K6 tienen las horas contadas.

Como mucho, hasta después de vencimientos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

Pues defienden los 9600 a dentelledas hoyga, no caen por mas papel que le meten 8:

eso si, como caiga va a ser con todo el equipo hasta los 9500 como minimo ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

ya empiezo a dudar que lo tiren....... no se si cerrar mis cortos con -10 pipos y esperar a ver que coño hacen ienso:

bueno, ahora seria con +5 pipos...pero es una lucha cuerpor a cuerpo y pipo a pipo hoygan ........Mulder a que hora se acelera esto xd .......supongo que una vez que pierda los 9600 ¡no?


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya empiezo a dudar que lo tiren....... no se si cerrar mis cortos con -10 pipos y esperar a ver que coño hacen ienso:



Problema no hay ninguno: a 72 horas aún de vencimientos, pueden tirarlo y volverlo a subir sin prisa ninguna.

Otra cosa es que estuviéramos a Jueves. Pero siendo Martes.... hay tiempo para todas las maniobras que quieras.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

Mulder supongo que ahora a las 2 se va a mover en un sentido o en otro ¿no? ienso:

Quizas sea hora de poner un stop y que sea lo que Dios quiera ::


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder supongo que ahora a las 2 se va a mover en un sentido o en otro ¿no? ienso:
> 
> Quizas sea hora de poner un stop y que sea lo que Dios quiera ::



Yo estoy seguro de que nos tendremos que caer en algún momento, pero con tanta manipulación ese momento lo dejarán para cuando les pique el trasero.

A ver si los gringos ponen algo de lógica en el mercado.

edito: Datos USA dos malos y otro aparentemente malo, ahora veremos si se actúa en consecuencia.


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Mulder se debe haber movido.:fiufiu:
> Lo que no sé es en qué sentido.::



Si, a las 14 me he movido al sofá para hacer mi mini-siesta diaria


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> S,i a las 14 me he movido al sofá para hacer mi mini-siesta diaria



Como te cuidas...::


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como te cuidas...::



Hay que estar suelto y descansado para enfrentarse a los leoncios, cualquier cosa que se haga es buena y una pequeña siesta a mediodía es de las mejores cosas que puede hacerse.

Aunque eso ya depende de cada uno, a mi me sienta bien.


----------



## pyn (15 Jun 2010)

Está claro que quieren los índices arriba ¿por qué? Pues no lo tengo claro, pero algo se avecina y querrán vender todo lo caro que puedan ahora.

El famoso 16 de Junio.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que estar suelto y descansado para enfrentarse a los leoncios, cualquier cosa que se haga es buena y una pequeña siesta a mediodía es de las mejores cosas que puede hacerse.
> 
> Aunque eso ya depende de cada uno, a mi me sienta bien.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Cierra una, o dos operaciones en verde, y date un respiro (si es una siesta, pues cojonudo).


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2010)

En el PM los americanos vienen con fuerza en bancos. Eso puede hacer que tire un último estirón el Ibex antes de caer??????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

acabo de cerrar largos con +30 pipos....vamos a ver a donde lo llevan para meterle cortos :no:


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

Deutsche Bank confiesa su apuesta contra España: 1.600 millones € en bolsa y deuda - Cotizalia.com

...y la Merkel prohibiendo cortos y lanzando soflamas contra España, algo huele a podrido en Alemania.


----------



## todos_mienten (15 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Deutsche Bank confiesa su apuesta contra España: 1.600 millones € en bolsa y deuda - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...y la Merkel prohibiendo cortos y lanzando soflamas contra España, algo huele a podrido en Alemania.



¿Megapillada de DB en posiciones bajistas a 3 dias del vencimiento? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Deutsche Bank confiesa su apuesta contra España: 1.600 millones € en bolsa y deuda - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...y la Merkel prohibiendo cortos y lanzando soflamas contra España, algo huele a podrido en Alemania.




Nada que destacar... lo único que "huele" es que ellos saben (como el 90% de los operadores de mercado ahora mismo) que el default/reestructuración de España es inevitable.

Si yo fuera ellos, y tuviera €1,600M, haría lo mismo.
¿Acaso alguno de vosotros renunciaría a ganar un dinero fácil y seguro?

Y luego, cuando haya recogido plusvies, que la Merkel prohiba lo que quiera.

Si es que el tema está clarito, clarito....


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Nada que destacar... lo único que "huele" es que ellos saben (como el 90% de los operadores de mercado ahora mismo) que el default/reestructuración de España es inevitable.
> 
> Si yo fuera ellos, y tuviera €1,600M, haría lo mismo.
> ¿Acaso alguno de vosotros renunciaría a ganar un dinero fácil y seguro?
> ...



A mi lo que me huele a podrido es que la presidenta de una nación esté colaborando con todo esto , si lo hiciera el DBK el solito casi hasta les aplaudiría, pero las noticias que salen en la prensa alemana y una señora política de altos vuelos metidos todos en el mismo ajo apesta a corruptela.


----------



## percebo (15 Jun 2010)

Sujeaos los cinturones que arrancamos, a ver si tienen las narices de plantarnos en el 2750


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

yo creo que nos vamos al 9800 voy preparando los cortos a granel 8:


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi lo que me huele a podrido es que la presidenta de una nación esté colaborando con todo esto , si lo hiciera el DBK el solito casi hasta les aplaudiría, pero las noticias que salen en la prensa alemana y una señora política de altos vuelos metidos todos en el mismo ajo apesta a corruptela.



Si te fijas tiene bastante coherencia con la hoja de ruta de PPCC, en concreto el punto en el que empezaba a cotizarse el "sálvese el que pueda" una vez que el personal tomase conciencia de que la situación era irreversible.

Incluso creo que Aleph, en alguna ocasión, dijo también algo parecido en su propia hoja de ruta. 

Merkel colaborando para que un banco nacional gane un buen dinerito y de paso se cubran (aún más) sus espaldas? Por qué no....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

Pollastre ¿ tan fuerte es la resistencia del 9700 ? no parece capaz de romperla ienso:


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre ¿ tan fuerte es la resistencia del 9700 ? no parece capaz de romperla ienso:



No me consta resistencia ninguna ahí. La más cercana está en 9,720 , y sólo es intermedia, nada serio a considerar.

Lo único que tenemos en 9K7 es una BB+ intradía en este mismo momento, pero la mayoría de traders no atienden a la BB, así que me inclino a pensar que es el típico soporte/resistencia "de paso" que ocurre cada +-100 puntos.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Jun 2010)

todos_mienten dijo:


> ¿Megapillada de DB en posiciones bajistas a 3 dias del vencimiento? ienso:




Puede ser perfectamente. Otro pillado sería Credit Suisse, que ha estado comprando BBVA y SAN desde el 10/06.

Ojo que estos leones pillados pueden ser los reponsables de la caída en picada del IBEX en las últimas semanas.

Edito: Si esto es así, no está para ponerse muy corto en el IBEX de cara a la próxima semana.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

¿ que te parecen unos cortos si toca 9715 ? ienso:


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ que te parecen unos cortos si toca 9715 ? ienso:



Yo le metería a cualquier cosa que pasase de 9,750 antes del Jueves. Para variar y contra mi propia constumbre, lo aguantaría en rollover hasta vencimientos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

dejo puesta una orden de cortos en 9715 y me piro..... que la suerte decida si entra o no.

pero........... pollastre ¿que te dice tu gap machine ? si te da gap al alza claramente compro antes de irme :no:


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo le metería a cualquier cosa que pasase de 9,750 antes del Jueves. Para variar y contra mi propia constumbre, lo aguantaría en rollover hasta vencimientos.



Se puede operar con el siguiente vencimiento, en cuanto el de ahora toque el 9750, ponerse corto en el otro.

edito: veo demasiado aguante en niveles importantes...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

venga pollastre agita el indicador susurrante que me tengo que ir y ahora mismo esta en maximos xd ::


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> dejo puesta una orden de cortos en 9715 y me piro..... que la suerte decida si entra o no.
> 
> pero........... pollastre ¿que te dice tu gap machine ? si te da gap al alza claramente compro antes de irme :no:




Impossamole.... estoy fuera de casa ahora mismo, no puedo consultar al indicador susurrante.

Un día de estos debería hacerle un interfaz web por PHP y abrir una regla NAT inversa en mi router, para poder consultarlo desde un navegador en cualquier parte ::


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

Ojo Zulomannnnnn....... rotos los 9K7, un mundo mejor es posible!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

demasiado tarde..... corto en 9715 :fiufiu: como me digas ahora que te da gap a la baja te corto tu nick en cachitos


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2010)

no te entiendo... te has puesto corto y te molesta que haya gapa a la baja????????


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

Te dije 9,750, so zulópata  

si es que eres de gatillo rápido...


----------



## terraenxebre (15 Jun 2010)

Huelo sangre....
Invertia.com - La renta variable ofrece un punto de entrada irrepetible, según Santander

La renta variable ofrece un punto de entrada irrepetible, según Santander

Hora: 08:24 Fuente : Invertia imprimir Enviar noticia a un amigo disminuir el tamaño de la fuente aumentar el tamaño de la fuente
María Martínez
Invertia.com

La rentabilidad por dividendo y por beneficios de los mercados de renta variable europea es, en estos momentos, superior a la de los bonos a 10 años. Una razón de peso que ha llevado a los analistas de Santander Investment Bolsa a asegurar que, después de la corrección, la valoración absoluta de las Bolsas es muy atractiva y ofrece un punto de entrada irrepetible.

Los mercados europeos cotizan ahora a un múltiplo PER 2011 medio estimado de 11,3 veces, con algunos como el español o el italiano por debajo del doble dígito. Esto también sucede en determinados sectores como bancos, materiales básicos y telecomunicaciones, cuyo ratio oscila entre 8,8 veces del primero y 9,9 veces del segundo, según los cálculos de Santander Investment Bolsa.

“De hecho, la rentabilidad por dividendo de los principales mercados europeos se encuentra por encima de la de sus bonos a 10 años en la actualidad. En nuestra opinión, la atractiva valoración absoluta ofrece un punto de entrada irrepetible en la renta variable europea”, aseguran los analistas de la firma.

Sin embargo, este atractivo también se observa en términos relativos. Así, destacan que el mercado europeo de acciones ofrece una rentabilidad por beneficios (earnings yield) muy superior a la del mercado de bonos (bond yield).

“Este diferencial se encuentra en la actualidad en el 6,7%, que es el nivel más elevado de los pasados 14 meses, aunque aún por debajo del extremo de cerca del 10% alcanzado en marzo de 2009”, aclaran.

Por otro lado, señalan que la rentabilidad del activo sin riesgo es inferior a la rentabilidad por dividendo. Un hecho que se lleva produciendo desde finales de 2008 después de que Lehman Brothers quebrara y que pone de manifiesto que la aversión al riesgo sigue siendo elevada en exceso.

“En nuestra opinión, las rebajas de dividendos ya se han realizado y mientras que los bonos no ofrecen protección contra la inflación ni el crecimiento, los dividendos sí lo hacen, justificando una rentabilidad por dividendo más baja en los activos sin riesgo”, explican estos expertos.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no te entiendo... te has puesto corto y te molesta que haya gapa a la baja????????



Claro... ponerse corto y que el precio baje inmediatamente es de tiesos... Zuloman necesita tensión, que el precio suba primero 100 pips más o menos, para luego bajar 130 y darle la razón con emoción e intriga de por medio


----------



## Claca (15 Jun 2010)

Pues yo sigo con mi peponismo, aunque ya no practicante, hasta que se demuestre lo contrario.







Yo no veo indicios bajistas por ninguna parte, más bien lo contrario. Dejo aqui nuevamente mis dos propuestas pepónicas:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

cerrados cortos con + 25 pipos 

Puesta otra orden de cortos en 9765 ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2010)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Huelo sangre....
> Invertia.com - La renta variable ofrece un punto de entrada irrepetible, según Santander
> 
> La renta variable ofrece un punto de entrada irrepetible, según Santander
> ...


----------



## terraenxebre (15 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


>



Coño...es batman.


a los 8000 de cabeza.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no te entiendo... te has puesto corto y te molesta que haya gapa a la baja????????





pollastre dijo:


> Te dije 9,750, so zulópata
> 
> si es que eres de gatillo rápido...





pollastre dijo:


> Claro... ponerse corto y que el precio baje inmediatamente es de tiesos... Zuloman necesita tensión, que el precio suba primero 100 pips más o menos, para luego bajar 130 y darle la razón con emoción e intriga de por medio



estais a la que salta  no puede uno cometer un error al expresarse :no:

Bueno pues ahora a ver si entra esa orden en 9765 y ya me quedo ahi a vivir hasta los 7700 ::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Jun 2010)

De ZP ya no quedan cortos...

Bovap: surge un nuevo mercado de bolsa para valores políticos - 15/06/10 - 2232176 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Jun 2010)

Perforó los 9.750.. Esto se va a los 17.000


----------



## rafaxl (15 Jun 2010)

Estos hijos de la gran puta a donde lo quieren llevar?? esto es una burla, una pantomima tremenda vamos. Y los usanos que no estan para tirar cohetes idem.

A este paso se me acaban las palomitas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Estos hijos de la gran puta a donde lo quieren llevar?? esto es una burla, una pantomima tremenda vamos. Y los usanos que no estan para tirar cohetes idem.
> 
> A este paso se me acaban las palomitas.



Tu deja que lo suban cuanto mas arriba le metamos los cortos mas recorrido hasto los 3000 tonuelisticos 8:


----------



## rafaxl (15 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tu deja que lo suban cuanto mas arriba le metamos los cortos mas recorrido hasto los 3000 tonuelisticos 8:



Tengo claro que esto tiene que zumbar pero me molaria saber hasta donde lo pueden llevar. Solo hay que oir la sarta de subnormaladas que sueltan en las borregueras (tv) para minar la mente de la gente disuadiendola de todo concepto relacionado conla crisis. Solo es necesario ver el corte del capullo ese de las cajas de ahorros.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## pollastre (15 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Estos hijos de la gran puta a donde lo quieren llevar?? esto es una burla, una pantomima tremenda vamos. Y los usanos que no estan para tirar cohetes idem.
> 
> A este paso se me acaban las palomitas.




Es tiempo de vencimientos, caballero... operar ahora requiere grandes dosis de paciencia, y alta tolerancia al dolor. 

La recompensa, empero, es pingüe si se sabe aguantar hasta el momento oportuno.


edito: lo de "alta *dolerancia* al dolor" me hace daño incluso a mí...


----------



## rafaxl (15 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> *Es tiempo de vencimientos*, caballero... operar ahora requiere grandes dosis de paciencia, y alta dolerancia al dolor.
> 
> La recompensa, empero, es pingüe si se sabe aguantar hasta el momento oportuno.



Cierto, lo habre leido mil veces pero me encabrono y pierdo los estribos.::


----------



## Claca (15 Jun 2010)

A ver, recordad que en febrero sucedió algo muy similar. Parecía que la economía implosionaría con lo de Grecia y todo el mundo se puso corto con intención de aguantar "lo que fuera". De los 9.900 lo llevaron en poco tiempo a los 11.000, destrozando a muchos pequeños inversores. 

Desde los 8.600 hemos subido ya más de mil puntos, y casi todos, como no, buscando cortos. Está claro que lo tumbaran, pero en un rebote como este no puedes obsesionarte con los cortos porque pasa esto, que los índices no caen y siguen para arriba como un cohete sin dar tregua a nadie. Encima los que pensamos en largos no los mantenemos porque sabemos que esto tiene fecha de caducidad, con lo que la mayoría de los peques o se pierden la subida o les cae la del pulpo con sus posis bajistas.

Es ley de bolsa, hamijos.

PD: Los USA están ya frente a resistencias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Cierto, lo habre leido mil veces pero me encabrono y pierdo los estribos.::



¿desde donde vas corto? 8: yo los mios los cerre hoy con +70 pipos tras quedarme ayer abierto con 2 huevos :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2010)

el tema es como abrirá mañana el Ibex.
Alguien se va a quedar corto esperando gap a la baja, o todavía puede subir un poco mas y caer mañana a media mañana???????

edito: yo creo que los americanos tiran esto cuando cierre europa.....


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

Pues para mi que esto se cae mañana, van a descontar todo lo que no han descontado hoy de golpe.

Porque para muestra un botón:



> 16:39:05 h.
> Moodys [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



De Cárpatos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Jun 2010)

entonces mulder, mejor no quedarse largo hoy?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

Ni idea de que haran mañana pero en estos niveles se piden cortos a gritos.............


...... creo que hoy aun le van a dar un ultimo tironcillo de ultima hora y lo dejaran muy cerca del 9800 8:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Jun 2010)

Me suena que UBS es un tercer corto pillado en el IBEX. Que manera de comprar SAN!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

manda cojones me he quedado fuera en 9740 se vendieron todos los contratos en ese precio menos los mios 

bueno, si hay gap al alza mañana lo celebrare


----------



## Mulder (15 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo positivo.

- Han vendido hasta casi las 10.
- A partir de ahí han mareado la perdiz con compras y ventas hasta las 12, pero el saldo a esa hora era el mismo que a las 10.
- En ese momento se han puesto a comprar hasta las 17.
- A partir de ahí han vendido hasta el final.
- En subasta han vendido y comprado pero hay más ventas que compras.

Según los datos se han puesto a comprar casi todo el dia para soltarlo al final, tampoco han soltado mucho en la última media hora así que parece que apuesten por más subidas para mañana, pero en ese caso no entiendo las ventas finales, en fin, que se han vuelto locos...::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2010)

peeeeeponnnnnn!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 Jun 2010)

Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance


Fundamentales + Mulder = +22.35%


----------



## rafaxl (15 Jun 2010)

Ya habreis leido la noticia de los 250 kilotones para españa no?

que pinta le veis?


----------



## rafaxl (15 Jun 2010)

Donde os meteis compis??? pepon esta todo feliz en usa, el euro euforico (ahora que tengo que pedir material a usa me viene hasta bien) y para todo lo demas mastercard.


----------



## rafaxl (15 Jun 2010)

Lo he puesto en el otro hilo pero puede ser un globo para seguir devaluando el euro o son pajas mentales mias?

De todas formas no le hace favor ninguno a los cds esta puya.


----------



## evidente (15 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya habreis leido la noticia de los 250 kilotones para españa no?
> 
> que pinta le veis?



disculpa mi ignorancia y desconocimiento, a que te refieres con los 250 kilotones?

estoy en bucarest y con tanta rumana suelta y por ser verano sin sosten (le incomoda) estoy un "poco" perdido de la bolsa...perdon el off topic :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Sleepwalk (15 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> disculpa mi ignorancia y desconocimiento, a que te refieres con los 250 kilotones?
> 
> estoy en bucarest y con tanta rumana suelta y por ser verano sin sosten (le incomoda) estoy un "poco" perdido de la bolsa...perdon el off topic :no: :no: :no:



Aquí:
Mañana en elEconomista: La UE y el FMI diseñan para España un plan de liquidez de 250.000 millones - 15/06/10 - 2233101 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 Jun 2010)

que razon tenia el caudillo cuando dijo eso de " no hay mal que por bien no venga" ......... estaba cabreado por que tenia una orden de cortos en 9740....... en ese precio se cerraron muchas y las mias no se ejecutaron......


.....acabo de llegar y veo los futuros del ibex con +75 pipos ......mañana le voy a poder metrer en todo lo alto


----------



## evidente (15 Jun 2010)

ojala, los americanos clamaran con tanta vehemencia transparencia sobre sus propias desgracias...lo que no hemos terminado de entender es que estamos en una guerra, hecha y derecha, sobre un nuevo campo, el financiero, sin menospreciar los grandes errores del euro y sus efectos sobre economias poco disciplinadas del sur de europa; USA y UK estan estrategicamente posicionadas contra el euro....si cayese el interes sobre la eurozona...sus propias miserias acabarian con sus economias...son zombies..al menos en europa estamos sumergidos en un proceso de "edificacion" o "construccion" mientras que ellos en la fase final de un discurso deficitario en credibilidad y sostenibilidad


----------



## evidente (15 Jun 2010)

bien por Bruselas de ponerle nombre y apellido al pais donde sus medios de comunicacion (en manos de que socios?) quieren sembrar la desunion, el campo de batalla es mental y las batallas en estos momentos se efectuan en los medios - los parquets de los mercados - la confianza del propio europeo en el proyecto europa.....alemania es vital que mantenga su confianza en este proyecto...y españa que haga sus deberes!!!!


----------



## evidente (16 Jun 2010)

- entre sus deberes españa deberia de reducir drasticamente el valor del precio de venta de las viviendas promovidas por el estado / comunidad / ayuntamiento en un 50% sobre maximos de 2008,

- compensar perdidas a los compradores del periodo 2002 - 20008 via IRPFen medida de a 10 euros perdidos 2 euros compensados. No se puede asimilar toda la perdida.
- incrementar subvenciones en el sector renovables a aquellas empresas que demuestren inicio de proyetos en el exterior.
- recortar en un 50% la carga impositiva a los beneficios generados en el exterior y hasta un (75% a las pymes de beneficios generados en el exterior).
- Ligar el derecho a este beneficio a la contratacion de un % minimo de personal expatriado (se promueve la movilidad geografica y la promocion del idioma español - la creacion y/o consolidacion de colegios hispanoparlantes en el extranjero y se abren posibilidades a la exportacion de bienes /servicios españoles).
- liberar de carga impositiva a los beneficios del sector financiero en el exterior, promoviendo su internacionalizacion.
- Germanizar nuestra oficina de Comercio exterior...asumir e interiorizar su forma de pensar y vivir el contexto exterior....españa no puede sobrevivir sin pensar en el exterior y latinoamerica es un campo ampliamente favorable...solo un puñado de empresas hacen un Profit de esto..un real y buen Profit...diversificando riesgos y fuentes de beneficios.


----------



## evidente (16 Jun 2010)

me canse....


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!



evidente dijo:


> - entre sus deberes españa deberia de reducir drasticamente el valor del precio de venta de las viviendas promovidas por el estado / comunidad / ayuntamiento en un 50% sobre maximos de 2008,
> 
> - compensar perdidas a los compradores del periodo 2002 - 20008 via IRPFen medida de a 10 euros perdidos 2 euros compensados. No se puede asimilar toda la perdida.
> - incrementar subvenciones en el sector renovables a aquellas empresas que demuestren inicio de proyetos en el exterior.
> ...



Con lo de bajar precios estoy de acuerdo, con lo de compensar a los compradores no ¿o es que a mi también me van a compensar todas las pérdidas que tuve en bolsa durante ese periodo? ¿y a los de los sellos los compensamos también? aparte de pagar justos por pecadores, si lo llego a saber yo también me hubiera endeudado hasta las trancas en comprarme un pisito de mierda ultramegasobrevalorado, es totalmente injusto.

Por lo demás, veo bien germanizar no solo la oficina de comercio exterior sino TODA la administración, eso debería ser imperativo y por último lo que deberían hacer los TARADOS de nuestros gobernantes es dejar de meter mano en la economía y quitar todas las subvenciones a la industria, eliminar montones de leyes que IMPIDEN y OBSTACULIZAN el desarrollo empresarial (no entiendo como se habla tanto de reformas laborales y tan poco de esto) y 'dejar hacer' a la economía por si misma.

Y por supuesto nada de competencias de suelo en ayuntamientos ni comunidades autónomas y eliminar todo aliciente a la compra de vivienda, como mucho fomentar alquiler público barato (es decir, tiradísimo, menos de 100 euros/mes por un piso de 100 m2), también de suelo industrial.

Con estas medidas nos quitamos de encima la mitad de la crisis de un plumazo y encima podríamos hasta obviar la maldita reforma laboral y de pensiones (son necesarias pero no de la forma como se están planteando) aunque está claro que a nadie le interesa hablar de esto y mucho menos a los políticos INEPTOS que tenemos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

veo 50 pipos de gap al alza :8: 

espero que sea una buena ocasion para meterle cortos ::

La opinion de Mulder ya la se

pollastre y demas tecnicos.... AHORA .... ES EL MOMENTO DE MOJARSE 8:

Juanlu se debe estar forrando en su exilio forzoso..... y Tonuel desaparecido en conbate


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> veo 50 pipos de gap al alza :8:
> 
> espero que sea una buena ocasion para meterle cortos ::
> 
> ...



Zulo! cuando acabe exámenes me subo a galicia lo más seguro así que ya sabe:X

Buen día a todos


----------



## pollastre (16 Jun 2010)

> Con lo de bajar precios estoy de acuerdo, con lo de compensar a los compradores no ¿o es que a mi también me van a compensar todas las pérdidas que tuve en bolsa durante ese periodo? ¿y a los de los sellos los compensamos también? aparte de pagar justos por pecadores, si lo llego a saber yo también me hubiera endeudado hasta las trancas en comprarme un pisito de mierda ultramegasobrevalorado, es totalmente injusto.



Amén...

Si somos mayorcitos para contraer una deuda de €300K, también lo somos entonces para analizar sus consecuencias presentes y futuras.

Al carajo.


----------



## pollastre (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> veo 50 pipos de gap al alza :8:
> 
> espero que sea una buena ocasion para meterle cortos ::
> 
> ...



Ya conoces mi análisis, Zulomannnnn... es el que te hice ayer, y me reafirmo en él. Corto en el entorno de 9K8, aguantar en rollover hasta vencimientos.

Ojo con el tema de los cortos en 9K8, que nadie garantiza que quieran cobrar vencimientos en ese nivel. 
Dicho en román paladino, hay que estar con un ojo en los 9K8, y con otro vigilando los 10K "just in case".


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Zulo! cuando acabe exámenes me subo a galicia lo más seguro así que ya sabe:X
> 
> Buen día a todos



si estoy alli sera usted convenientemente agasajado......puede traerse a sus compañer*A*s de universidad tambien 

Pollastre y Mulder van en linea......... pues yo le metere cortos en cuanto haga el mas minimo gesto de cerrar el gap


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

ya empezamos mal .... he metido cortos y pillado ya ::


----------



## pollastre (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya empezamos mal .... he metido cortos y pillado ya ::




La paciencia... esa virtud en ocasiones tan denostada


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> La paciencia... esa virtud en ocasiones tan denostada



se refiere usted para entrar o para salir ?


----------



## Gin-Co (16 Jun 2010)

Pues a mi me da que esto va para arriba. Esto en principio para los mercado es positivo, que el desgobierno que reinaba sea tomado ahora por el FMI, que es quien marca las directrices ¿no?


----------



## percebo (16 Jun 2010)

Plan del dia para hoy, al final, nos llevaron a los 2750 ayer, bueno, ya nos tienen en todo lo alto, asi que no van a perder la oportunidad de colocar todo el papel que puedan durante la mañana, en mi opinión, estaran buena tarde de la mañana subiendo poco a poco desde 9800 a 9900, con una caida y vuelta a empezar desde 9800, cuando consideren que no queda mas papel que colocar a los pringa.. perdon inversores, lo dejaran caer... ignoro hasta donde pero podria ser 9600-9500, para despues vuelta a empezar mañana..

Un saludo y suerte, es una pena, ha salido todo como habia visto, pero ha sido mucho mas rapido de lo que esperaba y no he podido trincar a penas cacho.. en fin, paciencia hay muchos dias y es mejor quedarse sin ganar que palmar pasta por precipitarse......


----------



## pollastre (16 Jun 2010)

Gin-Co dijo:


> Pues a mi me da que esto va para arriba. Esto en principio para los mercado es positivo, que el desgobierno que reinaba sea tomado ahora por el FMI, que es quien marca las directrices ¿no?



Depende. 
O tal vez el rescate/ayuda/intervención puede ser el inicio de una reacción en cadena de pánico en los mercados, con consecuencias imprevisibles.

Nadie lo sabe a ciencia cierta.


----------



## pyn (16 Jun 2010)

Acordaros que hoy es el día del -6% según el gurú spammer...


----------



## pollastre (16 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Acordaros que hoy es el día del -6% según el gurú spammer...



Te refieres al Malvado Robotnik, el robot autónomo que habita en una gatera situada en el cinturón de Orión?

Bien podría atinar hoy en esa predicción, aunque por motivos muy distintos - y mucho más prosaicos - de los que a él le gustaría (nada de alineamientos entre Neptuno y la casa de Acuario, quiero decir): teniendo para el Viernes los vencimientos trimestrales, un swing rompe-gacelas estilo -5% hoy, +8% Jueves , vencimientos en todo lo alto de la cima el Viernes y vuelta para abajo, lo veo como un escenario plausible.


----------



## pyn (16 Jun 2010)

Algo se masca en el ambiente ¿no tenéis vosotros la misma sensación?


----------



## bonoce (16 Jun 2010)

Ojo, ojo, que no saben como aguantar el chiringuito.
EURUSD se nos van 100 pipos en un par de horas.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Jun 2010)

Yo hoy me declaro en festivo de operativa por el partido de España y porque se masca la tensión en el ambiente. 
Me dá que lo mismo superamos los que 10.000 que nos vamos a los 9.500...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

ya estamos como ayer...... lo sujetan con uñas y dientes en el 9700.......................... en este momento tengo 100 pipos de plusvalias.......................... no se si pillar o esperar a ver si lo tiran a 9600 ienso:

se me quedaria cara de gilipollas si vendo y lo tiran, pero mas aun si me salta el sot y me gano una kk ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

cerrados cortos con + 150 pipos 

mas vale pajaro en mano que ciento volando ::

si rebota 50 o 100 puntacos le vuelvo a meter con todo lo gordo y sino pues a disfrutar de las plusvis 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

Pues me he acojonado de perderme el guano y he abierto cortos otra vez 25 pipos mas arriba de donde cerre ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

que poca actividad en el foro ¿ estais todos pillados o que ? ::


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

Guano precipitating....

Parece que vamos a corregir un poco el exceso de ayer, pero yo también quiero que venga aquí rbotik a contarnos más sobre el tema


----------



## Gin-Co (16 Jun 2010)

Venga que no se diga, que se mojen los técnicos, un poquito.....
Cinco días de subidas consecutivas, pues otros cinco de bajadas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

Gin-Co dijo:


> Venga que no se diga, que se mojen los técnicos, un poquito.....
> Cinco días de subidas consecutivas, pues otros cinco de bajadas.



No olvides que el viernes hay vencimientos......los bancos no lo permitiran..........pero el lunes.....negro va a ser poco :no:

Mulder perderemos los 9600 y nos vamos a 9500 o es demasiada correcion para hoy .


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No olvides que el viernes hay vencimientos......los bancos no lo permitiran..........pero el lunes.....negro va a ser poco :no:
> 
> Mulder perderemos los 9600 y nos vamos a 9500 o es demasiada correcion para hoy .




Yo creo que me voy a poner corto el jueves por la noche por si se agotan los CFDs el viernes por la mañana..


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Yo creo que me voy a poner corto el jueves por la noche por si se agotan los CFDs el viernes por la mañana..



arriesgado de cojones, el dia de vencimientos estar posicionado en uno u otro lado, en todo caso viendo como estamos el jueves habria que ver si ponerse corto o largo.

Si esta por debajo de 9800 largo y si esta por encima corto 8:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> arriesgado de cojones, el dia de vencimientos estar posicionado en uno u otro lado, en todo caso viendo como estamos el jueves habria que ver si ponerse corto o largo.
> 
> Si esta por debajo de 9800 largo y si esta por encima corto 8:




Ahora mismo lo que veo es que las gacelas se están poniendo largas, pero los leones nacionales siguen distribuyendo papel. Sigo pensando que lo que sostiene la subida es el cierre de cortos que están haciendo los bancos extranjeros pillados en el vencimiento.


----------



## Fran200 (16 Jun 2010)

En mi modesta opinión un cierre hoy por encima de 9.600 nos lleva directamente a niveles de 10.500, en pocos días.

Si perdemos esos 9.600, se deberían de buscar los 9.055-8.700 y por debajo carajazo hasta los 8.200.

Aunque de momento sigo apostando por el primer escenario.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

¿ que ha pasado ? ha salido alguna noticia buena ?? vaya reboton ::


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2010)

Esta semana veo los 8000... )


----------



## tonuel (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ que ha pasado ? *ha salido alguna noticia buena ?? *vaya reboton ::





Tomar café hervido reduce el riesgo de desarrollar cáncer de mama - 20minutos.es


----------



## @@strom (16 Jun 2010)

Esto no hace más que subir:


Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,91% (última actualización 11:42 )
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,67% (última actualización 11:42 )
Spread de nuestra deuda: 224 pb

Se ve que el ibex lo está celebrando por todo lo alto.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Jun 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Esto no hace más que subir:
> 
> 
> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,91% (última actualización 11:42 )
> ...




Pos eso, que después del vencimiento al IBEX le van a dar 2 tazas de realidad..


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Jun 2010)

me podiais explicar porque se supone que cuando hay vencimiento de futuros cae la bolsa, o sube?????? es decir, que se espera que pase el viernes y el lunes siguiente, suponiendo un escenario normal en una economia normalizada????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

pillado corto con todo el equipo ::

por ambicioso y no cerrar ganando +40 pipos 

Tengo aun superhavit hoy para ya lo veo todo negro 8:


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

Pues en mi opinión tenemos tendencia a la baja pero no llegamos a objetivos por debajo y cuando sucede eso, aunque lo vuelvan a subir, es señal que de un momento a otro no solo llegarán a objetivos sino que además los pasarán hacia abajo con fuerza.

No es lo que veo ahora mismo en futuros, pero si en algunos valores.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión tenemos tendencia a la baja pero no llegamos a objetivos por debajo y cuando sucede eso, aunque lo vuelvan a subir, es señal que de un momento a otro no solo llegarán a objetivos sino que además los pasarán hacia abajo con fuerza.
> 
> No es lo que veo ahora mismo en futuros, pero si en algunos valores.



y cuales son esos objetivos a la baja ?? :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pillado corto con todo el equipo ::
> 
> por ambicioso y no cerrar ganando +40 pipos
> 
> Tengo aun *superhabit* hoy para ya lo veo todo negro 8:



MEEEC! el delegado de la talivana hortojrafica le avisa de que se escribe superávit y que de la otra forma produce un profundo dolor de ojos.

Gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y cuales son esos objetivos a la baja ?? :fiufiu:



Cierres de gap de ayer, por ejemplo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> MEEEC! el delegado de la talivana hortojrafica le avisa de que se escribe superávit y que de la otra forma produce un profundo dolor de ojos.
> 
> Gracias por su colaboración.





Mulder dijo:


> Cierres de gap de ayer, por ejemplo.



ups vaya desliz, los nervios del subidon me han puesto nervioso xd :no:

No me acuerdo del gap de ayer..... si no me equivoco hablamos de los 9500 mas o menos ¿no? ienso:

ah, acentos no pongo en internet nunca, son un coñazo, cuando escribo a mano si por la costumbre.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ups vaya desliz, los nervios del subidon me han puesto nervioso xd :no:
> 
> No me acuerdo del gap de ayer..... si no me equivoco hablamos de los 9500 mas o menos ¿no? ienso:



Ya dije que hablaba de algunos valores, por poner un ejemplo, BBVA tiene uno tremendo de hace un par de dias, pero también lo veo en valores europeos.


----------



## pollastre (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pillado corto con todo el equipo ::
> 
> por ambicioso y no cerrar ganando +40 pipos
> 
> Tengo aun superhavit hoy para ya lo veo todo negro 8:



hmmmm.... el menú de los leones para hoy es... costillar de Zulomannnnn a la brasa ::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hmmmm.... el menú de los leones para hoy es... costillar de Zulomannnnn a la brasa ::::::



pero tu no estabas corto cabroncete 8:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Jun 2010)

El futuro del DOW viene rojo, lo que puede ser un alivio temporal para los cortos en la apertura. Pero al cierre seguro que el chulibex vuelve a subir.


----------



## pollastre (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pero tu no estabas corto cabroncete 8:




Por supuesto que lo *estaba*.

Sabes, una cosa que me fascina de la gente: pasan horas y horas eligiendo, estudiando sus puntos de entrada. Sesudos estudios carpetovetónicos, y tal.

Y, sin embargo... lo que me parece sorprendente, por cierto.... muy pocos de ellos - casi ninguno - piensa en sus estrategias de salida.

Fascinante, no crees ::


----------



## pyn (16 Jun 2010)

Esa es una de las primeras reglas del money management que hay que aprender pollastre. De nada sirve hacer una entrada cojonuda si no se sabe recoger beneficios.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Por supuesto que lo *estaba*.
> 
> Sabes, una cosa que me fascina de la gente: pasan horas y horas eligiendo, estudiando sus puntos de entrada. Sesudos estudios carpetovetónicos, y tal.
> 
> ...



Hombre yo me sali con +150 pipos  pero esos ya los considero mios.

Luego meti mitad de cargador cuando recupero +25 pipos y la otra mitad cuando recupero +90 pipos ........................ ahora palmo en esa segunda operacion y me jode mucho ver como mis plusvis decrecen a pasos agigantados ::

espero que Mulder acierte y pueda salir por patas sin grandes destrozos 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

ay pollatrin , cerrada una mitad de la posicion con plusvalias de +25 , eso supone que la otra mitad queda en paz 

menos riesgo y ocasion de meterle mas arriba si sube :no:

ves como algunos si que tambien pensamos en donde salir 8:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Jun 2010)

OJO, BBVA ha comenzado a vender agresivamente SAN (de a paquetes de 100K). A ver que se cuecen estos..


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jun 2010)

Si esto cae lo van a mandar a los infiernos de una


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

Mulde3r entro en beneficios........... vamos a romper los minimos hechos hasta ahora o liquido 8:


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulde3r entro en beneficios........... vamos a romper los minimos hechos hasta ahora o liquido 8:



En este momento vamos a hacer el lateral de mediodía, puede que subamos un poco más y empiezo a tener la sensación de que lo tirarán a última hora del dia.

Si es que lo tiran...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

cerrados cortos con - 10 pipos que me da mucho miedo y consolido beneficios de primera hora de la mañana :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jun 2010)

vamonos un rato al guano


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

mierda pinchada en un palo, solo cerrar mis cortos con -10 pipos baja y los podia cerrar con +20 

Bueno, despues de ir palmando mas de 100 pipos en esta segunda entrada casi me voy a dar por satisfecho 8:

y ahora a esperar a ver si hay rebote para meterle otra vez cortos o quedarme quietecito hasta mañana.

Claro que si baja al 9500 le meto largos ::


----------



## BOYPER (16 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En este momento vamos a hacer el lateral de mediodía, puede que subamos un poco más y empiezo a tener la sensación de que lo tirarán a última hora del dia.
> 
> Si es que lo tiran...



hasta el 9500 del futuro del Ibex?


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jun 2010)

guano, por fin


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

estoy por ponerme largo 8:

EDITO: +35 pipos largo


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (16 Jun 2010)

Vaya barrido de largos macho...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

esta dificil de cojones, solo cabe jugarse 30 pipos como mucho, a ganar o perder :no:

por un lado el guano esta mas que justificado y por otro el vencimiento del viernes acojona bastante ::

yo quietecito y si veo que rebota en algun lado largo y si veo que se frena corto, pero no duro mas de 30 pipos gane o pierda :cook:


----------



## pollastre (16 Jun 2010)

Navegamos en rápidos ahora mismo... absténganse piragüistas no experimentados!! ::


----------



## Independentista_vasco (16 Jun 2010)

_"Cuando el "celebrar" sea golpeado... allá donde Vasco de Gama estableció su otra tierra natal... cuando el toro hispano se despiste, en ese mismo momento, se hará la oscuridad."_

Jeje, lo anterior dijo el usuario Rbotic. ¿Charlatán o visionario? Ha llegado el día D, en pocas horas lo vemos...

Yo ando corto en el Eurostokk...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2010)

Cemex SAB de CV (ADR): NYSE:CX quotes & news - Google Finance

Recomiendo comprar CX agresivamente.


AAA+


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



zuloman dijo:


> esta dificil de cojones, solo cabe jugarse 30 pipos como mucho, a ganar o perder :no:
> 
> por un lado el guano esta mas que justificado y por otro el vencimiento del viernes acojona bastante ::
> 
> yo quietecito y si veo que rebota en algun lado largo y si veo que se frena corto, pero no duro mas de 30 pipos gane o pierda :cook:



En mi opinión el vencimiento de verdad ya lo hicieron ayer, el 'oficial' lo harán el viernes.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Cemex SAB de CV (ADR): NYSE:CX quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Recomiendo comprar CX agresivamente.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no tan agresivamente, pero seguirla muy de cerca.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> En mi opinión el vencimiento de verdad ya lo hicieron ayer, el 'oficial' lo harán el viernes.



¡¡Ouh, yeah!!


----------



## Fran200 (16 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión un cierre hoy por encima de 9.600 nos lleva directamente a niveles de 10.500, en pocos días.
> 
> Si perdemos esos 9.600, se deberían de buscar los 9.055-8.700 y por debajo carajazo hasta los 8.200.
> 
> Aunque de momento sigo apostando por el primer escenario.




Los 9.600 aguantan bien....
Saquemos la bola....apertura ligeramente roja en USA...nos bajan a 9580 y luego arriba hasta los 9.850.

Estoy preparado para todos los owned que querais.....


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

Pues estoy bastante seguro de que el Ibex hoy acabará en rojo, lo que no sé es si será rojo pálido o rojo fuerte, pero en verde no acabará prácticamente seguro.

Así que está tarde lo máximo que podemos tener es un lateral y a las 16:00 hay datos.

Personalmente ya me he puesto delante de la TV con el portatil para seguir el partido como dios manda. Ojo, no me gusta el futbol y no lo veo nunca, solo hago excepciones con los partidos de la selección en eurocopas y mundiales


----------



## tarrito (16 Jun 2010)

Mulder, no nos oculte info ... usted sabe que cada gol de ese partido son mínimo 50 pipos del Ibex, arriba o abajo dependiendo de quien marque el gol 
por eso está Usted tan pendiente jojojojo

Saludos a Tod@s


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> En mi opinión el vencimiento de verdad ya lo hicieron ayer, el 'oficial' lo harán el viernes.



deduzco que apuestas por megaguano entonces ¿n0?

de todas formas , no se a que datos te refieres, pero seria muy de agradecer comentarlos nada mas salir, estare muy atento a las 4pm..... en funcion de los datos largo/corto.

me gusta mas corto la verdad, pero sigo sin fiarme mucho a estos niveles.......eso si como le de por rebotar otra vez cerca del 9800 le meto y me quedo a vivir ahi hasta los 3000 toneluanos


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> deduzco que apuestas por megaguano entonces ¿n0?
> 
> de todas formas , no se a que datos te refieres, pero seria muy de agradecer comentarlos nada mas salir, estare muy atento a las 4pm..... en funcion de los datos largo/corto.
> 
> me gusta mas corto la verdad, pero sigo sin fiarme mucho a estos niveles.......eso si como le de por rebotar otra vez cerca del 9800 le meto y me quedo a vivir ahi hasta los 3000 toneluanos



No, aun no toca el megaguano, respecto a los datos de las 16 me he liado, solo quedan datos de reservas de petroleo a las 16:30, siento el desliz.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

pollastre ¿ y tu que dices pillin ? que siempre comentas a toro pasado :no:

asi tambien acierto yo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 Jun 2010)

Mulder cuantos días estimas quedan para el máximo?


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder cuantos días estimas quedan para el máximo?



Unas tres semanas, más o menos.


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

Por la escasez de comentarios en el hilo deduzco que no soy el único que está viendo el partido


----------



## Fran200 (16 Jun 2010)

De momento la cosa tranquila....a ver si rompe esto y se rompe el partido


----------



## kaxkamel (16 Jun 2010)

mulder... offtopic de reta al canto.

hoy se pagaba 4,50 a 1 que el ibex-35 acaba por debajo de 9000 en 2010 (hace una semana se pagaba 2,5 a 1).

lástima que sólo admitía UNA APUESTA DE MAX 1 euro!!!!


----------



## Fran200 (16 Jun 2010)

Han tardado demasiado los USA en darse la vuelta y nos han dejado a medias....Importante este cierre por encima de 9.600.

Me quedo largo para mañana...solo falta que España no remonte y la ruina para mañana....


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

Hale, a la mierda España!

Vaya decepción de equipo, y al final el Ibex ha terminado en rojo pálido.

Ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jun 2010)

Se lo merece. La defensa hoy estaba de risa


----------



## rafaxl (16 Jun 2010)

Que os parece esto compis??

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: *4,95%* (última actualización 18 :07 )
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,68% (última actualización 18 :07 )
Spread de nuestra deuda: 227 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, Wednesday, 16 June 2010 16:30: 258.18
La probabilidad de quiebra del Reino de España es 19.5%

Estamos en Defcon 2 (índice Defcon 242.59)

Ha subido bastante hoy, casi llegamos esta semana al 5% en el bono a 10 años.


----------



## tarrito (16 Jun 2010)

el fumgrol es asín...no hay enemigo pequeño...nos faltó la suerte, y bla bla bla...


----------



## itaka (16 Jun 2010)

Mulder

pregunta de superpardillo, ¿como obtienes el volumen de los leoncios ??, si es complicado la explicación no te moleste es por curiosidad.


----------



## pollastre (16 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que os parece esto compis??
> 
> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: *4,95%* (última actualización 18 :07 )
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,68% (última actualización 18 :07 )
> ...



La subasta de mañana a 10/30 años va a ser homérica.

Nunca tantos pagaron tanto por colocar tan poco


----------



## pollastre (16 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hale, a la mierda España!
> 
> Vaya decepción de equipo, y al final el Ibex ha terminado en rojo pálido.
> 
> Ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios.



Joder, ni esto siquiera le sale bien al Zperro.... contaba el tío con distraer a la gente con el pan y circo, y van y nos follan a las primeras de cambio.

No se puede negar que el tío tiene la negra...


----------



## rafaxl (16 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> La subasta de mañana a 10/30 años va a ser homérica.
> 
> Nunca tantos pagaron tanto por colocar tan poco



Mira mira pollastre, cada 10 minutos sube y sube...

Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: 4,97% (última actualización 18:22 )
Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,69% (última actualización 18:22 )
Spread de nuestra deuda: 228 pb

Último dato CDS deuda española a 5 años, Wednesday, 16 June 2010 16:30: 258.18
La probabilidad de quiebra del Reino de España es 19.5%

Estamos en Defcon 2 (índice Defcon 243.09)


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha sido positivo.

- Nos han mareado hasta las 11 con subidas y bajadas, pero han estado realmente comprando.
- En ese momento se han puesto vendedores hasta las 13.
- Se han puesto a vender hasta las 16:30.
- A partir de ahí parece han comprado porque el saldo ha ido subiendo, pero han hecho una suelta de un par de lotes de unos 700 contratos durante estos momentos, el último de ellos casi en el último minuto.
- En subasta han comprado.

No tengo muy claro hacia donde van y si no lo tengo claro yo es que ellos tampoco. Han terminado comprando en subasta pero han soltado muchísimo lastre hacia el final pero sin que se notara en el saldo, tanto que las compras en subasta no han sido suficientes compensar, sospechoso.

Parece como si algunos de ellos ya esperen un cambio de rumbo a pesar de estar en semana de vencimiento o tal vez están haciendo roll-overs, lo cual sería bastante lógico en estos momentos.


----------



## Clavo Oxidado (16 Jun 2010)

Tenemos que fichar a este...

<div align="center"><object width="720" height="433"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gsMj5y-nD-M&start=127&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gsMj5y-nD-M&&start=127&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="720" height="433"></embed></object></div>


(se llama "Espacio háptico complejo", y por eso no me dejaban jugar al baloncesto en el cole. Puedes poner de los nervios a la gente. Que se lo pregunten a mis ex)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2010)

Hola gente...  y Stuyvesant... :: (pero que te han hecho con el nick :ouch

En fin, lo prometido es deuda, subo los dos gráficos que manejo como más posibles en estos momentos... 

Posibilidad1: Hemos visto el final de la Onda3 de C y estamos de pleno en la 4, solo quedaría un tramo a la baja "fuerte"...







Posibilidad2: Estamos en la 4 pero de 3 de C, o lo que es lo mismo, falta un tramo a la baja, para acabar la Onda3 de C, luego un rebotón y luego a romper mínimos...







Saludos...

PD: Yo me he quedado corto para mañana...
PD2: El otro día comenté que el 85xx podía ser el final de la Onda1 de 3 de C, pero sinceramente lo veo "demasiado bajista"... ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

tan aburrida estaba la bolsa y el partido que en el descanso me he quedado sopa, deje una orden de largos en 9535 y otra de cortos en 9815........................................


..... ya veo que no me he perdido nada ni en la bolsa ni en el frumbol


----------



## Clavo Oxidado (16 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola gente...  y Stuyvesant... :: (pero que te han hecho con el nick :ouch



Ssshhhh , ¡que no se dé cuenta el gilipollas!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (16 Jun 2010)

Clavo Oxidado dijo:


> Ssshhhh , ¡que no se dé cuenta el gilipollas!



Yo no he dicho nada... :fiufiu: pero ponernos un video de un tio que hace malabares en el hilo del Ibex... es dar muchas pistas... ::

Mulder si andas por ahí me podrías interpretar este gráfico... es que he estado tirando unas líneas y ya sabes que yo de Gann ni papa... ienso: A lo máximo que he llegado es que en el Ibex ya hemos visto máximos... 







Saludos...


----------



## Clavo Oxidado (16 Jun 2010)

..........


----------



## percebo (16 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no he dicho nada... :fiufiu: pero ponernos un video de un tio que hace malabares en el hilo del Ibex... es dar muchas pistas... ::
> 
> Mulder si andas por ahí me podrías interpretar este gráfico... es que he estado tirando unas líneas y ya sabes que yo de Gann ni papa... ienso: A lo máximo que he llegado es que en el Ibex ya hemos visto máximos...
> 
> ...



Quien ha hecho ese Grafico? spiderman?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

veo los futuros del ibex subiendo....... asi mañana le puedo meter cortos en todo lo alto como hoy 

da gusto cuando corto ganas el doble de lo que baja el ibex gracias a los gap al alza 8:

Otra cosa, si telahinco pago mucho por el mundial mañana le van a dar cera de cojones


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Jun 2010)

A ver si hace un picado el sp


----------



## Mulder (16 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo no he dicho nada... :fiufiu: pero ponernos un video de un tio que hace malabares en el hilo del Ibex... es dar muchas pistas... ::
> 
> Mulder si andas por ahí me podrías interpretar este gráfico... es que he estado tirando unas líneas y ya sabes que yo de Gann ni papa... ienso: A lo máximo que he llegado es que en el Ibex ya hemos visto máximos...
> 
> ...



Es la tercera vez que escribo este post, aunque parezca mentira.

Bien, la línea que sube (de las que se inician desde el gran rebote de 2009) justo debajo del círculo más alto es la de 45º y marca la diferencia entre estar alcistas y bajistas, al pasarla al inicio de 2010, nos pusimos definitivamente bajistas en el Ibex.

Ahora mismo tenemos como límite un ángulo, aun bajista, en 10200-300, lo cual quiere decir que aunque subamos hasta ahí aun seguiríamos bajistas, para ponernos alcistas de nuevo deberíamos llegar a los 13500!!

Lo más probable es que rebotemos hacia abajo en el entorno de 10xxx, aunque si te fijas respecto a la bajada de 2007 aun estamos alcistas y hasta un punto que se pierde en el gráfico (¿3000?) no estaremos tan bajistas como en la bajada de 2007, claro que esos angulos ya son antiguos, pero si perdemos los ochomiles, tendríamos que volver a usarlos.

Espero que haya quedado claro, aunque a mi tampoco me convence la explicación.


----------



## Wbuffete (16 Jun 2010)

Hola burbus 
Sigo corto y tal.Con mucho curro
Os dedico la "afoto" del día
Mirad el cartel de arriba
No way out | El blog de Santiago González | Blogs | elmundo.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Hola burbus
> Sigo corto y tal.Con mucho curro
> Os dedico la "afoto" del día
> Mirad el cartel de arriba
> No way out | El blog de Santiago González | Blogs | elmundo.es



publicidad subliminal, son como el grafico que marca Zparo con la ceja y el que marca la marcha de la economia española, lenguaje de signos que no miente.

Como diria un indio : tu boca decir una cosa y tu cuerpo otra 

por cierto pongo la afoto con el mensaje sindical :


----------



## Deudor (17 Jun 2010)

A la vista del rebote, del vencimiento de mañana y de la gran retirada de liquidez que comienza la próxima semana (ver mi firma), ¿me puede decir alguien como es posible que no nos descalabremos?


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Parece que hay ganas de ir hacia abajo de nuevo, pero con moderación, llevamos unos dias que solo suceden cosas por arriba y muy pocas por abajo.

En el Stoxx llevamos 3 toques a la MM200 en 10 mins., no habrá cuarta vez.


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

A que hora empieza y termina la subasta de bonos para hoy?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

No se para donde tirar, Mulder predice movimiento fuerte, y siempre que lo predice pasa.......pero acertar la direccion es harina de otro costal.

Pollastre ¿ tu que dices?

Yo veo que los vencimientos de mañana pueden tirar al alza, pero por otro lado la situacion ni invita a largos :fiufiu:

mar de dudas hoygan 8:


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

Pues mire por donde mire lo único que veo es que este chiringuito ya está aguantado con alfileres y con bandazos al alza para salvar un rato más los trastos.

Aunque es mi opinión, que ya se sabe que es como los culos 

De todas formas si el Stoxx pierde de forma clara el 2710 el guano está más que asegurado y estamos a escasos 8 puntos de ese nivel.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues mire por donde mire lo único que veo es que este chiringuito ya está aguantado con alfileres y con bandazos al alza para salvar un rato más los trastos.
> 
> Aunque es mi opinión, que ya se sabe que es como los culos
> 
> De todas formas si el Stoxx pierde de forma clara el 2710 el guano está más que asegurado y estamos a escasos 8 puntos de ese nivel.



pues avisa si los pierde que yo no lo veo en tiempo real


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2010)

Llevamos 3 días insufribles, en los que los análisis dicen 1 cosa y luego ves los libros de órdenes decir otra, es muy frustrante ver cómo llegan paquetes de 1000-2000 futuros que no dejan caer la cotización, por algún extraño motivo no quieren que caiga estos días, no sé cómo están las opciones para mañana ratio call/puts.


----------



## Dula (17 Jun 2010)

*El bono español a 10 años cotiza cerca del 5% antes de la subasta*

El bono español a 10 años cotiza cerca del 5% antes de la subasta - 17/06/10 - 2237360 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Deudor (17 Jun 2010)

Triangulo con vertice en la subasta del tesoro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Triangulo con vertice en la subasta del tesoro.



a que hora es la subasta ????? creo que eso va a marcar lo que va a pasar hoy, de momento mirar y esperar 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

corto a 9725 8:


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

Creo que a las 10:30 horas, y por probabilidades venderán todo a precio de cojón de pato y esto subirá (para después bajar), pq en las anteriores ventas de letras asi ha sido, independientemente del tipo de interés que fijaron.
Pero vamos, o me hagas mucho caso que fallo más que una escopeta de feria.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 Jun 2010)

¿Es hoy cuando vamos a morir todos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder hasta ahora lo habias clavado en tu primer analisis, creo que la has cagado en la actualizacion :no:

De todas formas espero que a los niveles que he entrado corto no tenga que sufrir mucho 8:


----------



## rafaxl (17 Jun 2010)

> Rendimiento bono español a 10 años: *5,02% *(última actualización 10:25 )
> Rendimiento bono alemán a 10 años: 2,68% (última actualización 10:25 )
> Spread de nuestra deuda: *234 pb*
> 
> ...



Flipando estoy.


----------



## todos_mienten (17 Jun 2010)

Que suspense


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

las 10:30 ¿ donde se puede ver en tiempo real que pasa en la subasta ?


----------



## rafaxl (17 Jun 2010)

Que hpd, ahora bajan el boño. Esta al 5% clavado.

Edito: 4.99%


----------



## rafaxl (17 Jun 2010)

Ya lo van bajando al 4,97%.


----------



## Deudor (17 Jun 2010)

Pareece que vamos a salir para arriba.
Voy a meter un corto por si acaso.
Así o gano dinero o yalodijeyo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya lo van bajando al 4,97%.



sigue siendo altisimo :8:

¿ ya estan en la subasta ?


----------



## rafaxl (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> sigue siendo altisimo :8:
> 
> ¿ ya estan en la subasta ?



Ni idea. Por cierto en lo de 59 segundos de ayer decian que si se alcanza la cota del 5% a diez años se necesita una "ayuda".


----------



## cdsap (17 Jun 2010)

venga... un link please...


----------



## Dula (17 Jun 2010)

España consigue 3.479 millones en la subasta de bonos a 10 y 30 años

España consigue 3.479 millones en la subasta de bonos a 10 y 30 años - 17/06/10 - 2237498 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> las 10:30 ¿ donde se puede ver en tiempo real que pasa en la subasta ?



No lo se, la hora la ponían en la página de Cárpatos


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (17 Jun 2010)

Hoy, 10:48 #46 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Deuda España[Imprimir] 
Obligaciones a 10 años, solicitados 5.656 millones y adjudicados 3.000 millones, al 4,911% frente al anterior 4,074%

A 30 años solicitados 1.173 millones, y adjudicados 479 millones al 5,937% frente al 4,768% anterior :8::8::8:


----------



## rafaxl (17 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Hoy, 10:48 #46
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Tremendisimo madre de dios. Cuanto acabaran pagando estos retrasados...::


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

Está claro que no les va a dar la gana tirar esto hasta que lleguemos o pase el dia de mañana.

Hacen lo que les da la realísima gana estos días, sin más...manipulación pura y dura, aunque haya quien no lo vea así lo es.


----------



## Dula (17 Jun 2010)

España consigue 3.479 millones en la subasta de bonos a 10 y 30 años

El Tesoro ha logrado cumplir con sus objetivos en la subasta de hoy de bonos a 10 y 30 años, y ha obtenido 3.479 millones, cuando tenía previsto obtener entre 2.500 y 3.500 millones.

En concreto, ha colocado 3.000 millones en bonos a 10 años y ha tenido que pagar un interés medio del 4,864%, mientras que a 30 años ha colocado 479 millones, pagando un 5,908%.

En ambos casos, la demanda ha sido bastante fuerte: en los bonos a 10 años la demanda ha superado a la oferta 1,89 veces y en la de 30 lo ha hecho 2,45 veces.

España consigue 3.479 millones en la subasta de bonos a 10 y 30 años - 17/06/10 - 2237498 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

segun la noticia ha habido mucha demanda de los bonos...... claro que los de 30 años ha sido casi al 6 % ( 5,99 % ).... habra que ver que lectura hace el mercado de esto.......

..... es una ruina en toda regla, pero el caso es si los mercados hacen el titular asi :

" La demanda de bonos españoles se dispara " 

o asi :

" Se dispara el interes que tiene que pagar la deuda española"

La segunda es la correcta desde mi punto de vista, a ver que opinan los mercados ::::


----------



## Dula (17 Jun 2010)

Creo que es lógico que haya demanda, es interés es alto y detrás está el fondo de rescate de la UE.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> La segunda es la correcta desde mi punto de vista, a ver que opinan los mercados ::::





Los mercados están frotándose las manos con la de intereses que les vamos a tener que pagar... 8:


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Está claro que no les va a dar la gana tirar esto hasta que lleguemos o pase el dia de mañana.
> 
> Hacen lo que les da la realísima gana estos días, sin más...manipulación pura y dura, aunque haya quien no lo vea así lo es.





Yo no lo veo así... oferta y demanda... si la bolsa sube es porque hay demanda... ienso:


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

No se ha visto reflejado la buena venta de bonos en el ibex, creo que la subida ya estaba más que aplicada porque sabían que la iban a colocar.
Hoy creo que cerrará el ibex rojo pálido, en espera del vencimiento de mañana.
Mi corazón me dice que vamos pabajo, mi cabeza no me dice na de na.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así... oferta y demanda... si la bolsa sube es porque hay demanda... ienso:



Te estas Juanlizando 

Mulder no te hagas mala sangre, esta semana has estado bastante acertado, exceptuando tus actualizaciones...... esta bastante claro que la cosa esta muy dificil y que los vencimientos de mañana iban a distorsionar la realidad 8:


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> segun la noticia ha habido mucha demanda de los bonos...... claro que los de 30 años ha sido casi al 6 % ( 5,99 % ).... habra que ver que lectura hace el mercado de esto.......
> 
> ..... es una ruina en toda regla, pero el caso es si los mercados hacen el titular asi :
> 
> ...



Yo pondría un titular que muestre el verdadero espíritu de lo pedigüeños y a la vez tontos que somos representándolo con una hermosa paradoja de la siguiente forma:

*"Cada vez que España pide dinero se arruina"*

¡Queda estupendo!


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Te estas Juanlizando





La bolsa refleja fielmente la actualidad económica... si sube es que vamos bien... ienso:


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Te estas Juanlizando
> 
> Mulder no te hagas mala sangre, esta semana has estado bastante acertado, exceptuando tus actualizaciones...... esta bastante claro que la cosa esta muy dificil y que los vencimientos de mañana iban a distorsionar la realidad 8:



Al menos en las actualizaciones he añadido algunas pistas sobre el medio plazo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> La bolsa refleja fielmente la actualidad económica... si sube es que vamos bien... ienso:



Vas a confundir al personal, utiliza el nick apropiado para segun que afirmaciones xd .... al final vas a conseguir que subeman y cortoman se hagan un lio con Juanlu y Tonuel


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al menos en las actualizaciones he añadido algunas pistas sobre el medio plazo.



esa parte es la buena, por eso no estoy preocupado por mis cortos a pesar de ir perdiendo unos pipos 8:

Otra cosa seria que rompieramos con claridad los 9800 :cook: ... emn ese caso me replantearia todo y asumiria perdidas :fiufiu:


----------



## Samzer (17 Jun 2010)

Gin-Co dijo:


> No se ha visto reflejado *la buena venta de bonos* en el ibex, creo que la subida ya estaba más que aplicada porque sabían que la iban a colocar.
> Hoy creo que cerrará el ibex rojo pálido, en espera del vencimiento de mañana.
> Mi corazón me dice que vamos pabajo, mi cabeza no me dice na de na.



Pues menos mal que ha sido buena...para la próxima subasta será más rentable invertir en bonos del Reino a 30 años que en Nueva Rumasa... ::


----------



## Ghell (17 Jun 2010)

Vaya subidon en 5 minutos... iba a entrar cuando el ibex estaba ganando un 0.9% antes de realizar la operación se coloca en 1,4%.... ¿máximos diarios? y mejor esperar a la baja o esto seguirá hacia arriba?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Samzer dijo:


> Pues menos mal que ha sido buena...para la próxima subasta será más rentable invertir en bonos del Reino a 30 años que en Nueva Rumasa... ::



Si mañana no hubiera vencimientos el megaguano seria de impresion por el interes que hemos tenido que pagar :no:


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> esa parte es la buena, por eso no estoy preocupado por mis cortos a pesar de ir perdiendo unos pipos 8:
> 
> Otra cosa seria que rompieramos con claridad los 9800 :cook: ... emn ese caso me replantearia todo y asumiria perdidas :fiufiu:



Superados, pero yo hasta mañana no asumo nada de nada.

Los leoncios están afilando sus uñas para comer gacelas alcistas o bajistas, mañana lo veremos.


----------



## Ghell (17 Jun 2010)

Ghell dijo:


> Vaya subidon en 5 minutos... iba a entrar cuando el ibex estaba ganando un 0.9% antes de realizar la operación se coloca en 1,4%.... ¿máximos diarios? y mejor esperar a la baja o esto seguirá hacia arriba?



Me auto cito... parece que maximos de momento y que todo lo que sube rápido baja rapido XD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Gin-Co dijo:


> Superados, pero yo hasta mañana no asumo nada de nada.
> 
> Los leoncios están afilando sus uñas para comer gacelas alcistas o bajistas, mañana lo veremos.



Pues como tenga una oportunidad de cerrar mis cortos sin grandes traumas los cierro :no:

Demasiado riesgo para poco beneficio, mejor esperar a que se aclaren las cosas un poco, creo que el momento ideal sera mañana a ultima hora de la tarde para ponerse corto ienso:


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

Ya lo decía yo antes, que esto solo lo aguantan con bandazos, la subida está empezando a derivar en colección de bandazos alcistas, puede que sigan subiendo, pero está empezando a oler a muerto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder ¿ hemos visto los maximos de hoy o todavia lo pueden subir ? 8:

ellos huelen a muerto y mis cortos a quemado


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder ¿ hemos visto los maximos de hoy o todavia lo pueden subir ? 8:
> 
> ellos huelen a muerto y mis cortos a quemado



Con la manipulación que hay te puedo asegurar rotandamente, y sin ningún temor a equivocarme, que harán lo que les salga de los hue....!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Con la manipulación que hay te puedo asegurar rotandamente, y sin ningún temor a equivocarme, que harán lo que les salga de los hue....!



Hombre, eso es aplicable a todos los dias 

esta bien, reformulare la pregunta :

¿ que crees que le saldra de los huevos a los manipuladores ? ienso:


----------



## Ghell (17 Jun 2010)

Pues ya hemos vuelto a superar los maximos de antes y gracias a los bancos otra vez...


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre, eso es aplicable a todos los dias
> 
> esta bien, reformulare la pregunta :
> 
> ¿ que crees que le saldra de los huevos a los manipuladores ? ienso:



En teoría el Ibex no debería superar los máximos de estos días y el Stoxx tampoco, otra cosa es lo que ocurra.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En teoría el Ibex no debería superar los máximos de estos días y el Stoxx tampoco, otra cosa es lo que ocurra.



ya te contesta el ibex:

la teoria se la acaban de pasar por la entrepierna, nuevos maximos, y yo nuevos cortos :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Bueno pues he cerrado los nuevos cortos con +20 pipos asi los malos pierden menos


----------



## Sir Nigga (17 Jun 2010)

hombre llevaba unos días sin consultar el foro y me encuentro la sorpresa de que zuloman sigue económicamente vivo, enhorabuena hombre, quien lo iba a decir


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2010)

Qué hablas de nuevos máximos? el futuro del ibex se ha quedado a 1 punto del máximo 9841. Lo único bueno para los cortos es que no se sobrepase ese nivel, porque de hacer y pasar los 9850...


----------



## Fran200 (17 Jun 2010)

Da señales de querer pasar los 9850.....pero esperemos un poquitin


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> hombre llevaba unos días sin consultar el foro y me encuentro la sorpresa de que zuloman sigue económicamente vivo, enhorabuena hombre, quien lo iba a decir



ha sido alicando la teoria de que soldado herido sirve para otra batalla 

Bueno con las plusvis de los ultimos cortos he aprovechado para cerrar un mini de los cortos malos sin perdidas, menos riesgo y mas pecho para aguantar el dolor 8:

y ahora aprovechando la bajadita he cerrado otro mini con perdidas asumibles, ahora si que puedo aguantar lo que me echen .


----------



## Fran200 (17 Jun 2010)

Ahora tiene pinta..aunque no debería haber grandes movimientos hasta la apertura.


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

Cómo se agarra a los 9.800, lo que le cuesta.... tirar pabajo


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

Diferencial deuda a 10 años se reduce de 237 de máximo del día y máximo histórico a 212, debido a los resultados de la subasta de esta mañana. Muy buenas noticias para el Ibex

Sacado de carpatos a las 12:02.
Pués cuando éste índice aumentaba también eran buenas noticias, porque madre mia como ha subido el IBEX con el spread al alza.


----------



## Sir Nigga (17 Jun 2010)

se diría, si fuera uno malintencionado, que alguien está usando la situación de España para obtener easy money


----------



## Fran200 (17 Jun 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> se diría, si fuera uno malintencionado, que alguien está usando la situación de España para obtener easy money



Hay alguna duda? Las tensiones en el mercado dan más dinero.

Aprechemos la marejada


----------



## Fran200 (17 Jun 2010)

Media hora de lateral en futuros USA....aburrimiento garantizado

Y esto dice que amplie posiciones largas si vuelve a tocar los Nuevo nivel (edito)9765....que miedo


----------



## carvil (17 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini zona de 1120 soporte 1100


Salu2


----------



## Claca (17 Jun 2010)

Buenos días

Como siempre, cuelgo aqui la encuesta semanal de sentimiento en el mercado español (Bienvenidos a la portada):

Alcista 35.8% 
Neutral 14.8% 
Bajista 49.4% 

La semana pasada estaba así:

Alcista 24.1% 
Neutral 10.1% 
Bajista 65.8% 

Los bajistas siguen siendo mayoría, pero se han moderado.


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2010)

¿Alguna razón para este lateral? No esperamos datos, el tema de la colocación de deuda está más que asumida, no veo razón para estar así de aburridos.


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

Pués o que algo gordo se barrunta, o que aquí hasta los vencimientos de mañana no se mueve ni el tato.


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2010)

Ellos ya ha puesto el índice en objetivos, y ahora esperan que el resto nos comamos las migajas? 9841 el máximo semanal? No me fio un puto pelo de esta gentuza.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Jun 2010)

Igual no tiene que ver con esto pero a mi me mosquea bastante la dichosa publicacion de los stress test de los bancos. Muy confiados estan en que saldran bien (manipulados claro)...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2010)

Que es eso de las actualizaciones, que me he perdido?


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Igual no tiene que ver con esto pero a mi me mosquea bastante la dichosa publicacion de los stress test de los bancos. Muy confiados estan en que saldran bien (manipulados claro)...



A mi también me da eso en el hocico. Hasta Zetaperro (con perdón a todos los perros del planeta) le ha dado bola a la publicación de esos datos.
Van a estar más maquillados que la Carmen de Mairena.)


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

Bueno, me voy a trastear un poco con el Mac BookPro que me ha llegado a ver si stá todo Ok. (Perdón por el off-topic) :?


----------



## tarrito (17 Jun 2010)

ahora mismo http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ...os/europeos/elpepueco/20100617elpepueco_8/Tes
el SAN el más mejor ... si esto es así ¿cómo está lo demás?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2010)

ya asoma algo de guano


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



Pepitoria dijo:


> ya asoma algo de guano



Ahora mismo el nivel importante del Stoxx es el 2722, de pasarlo claramente tendremos guano del bueno, más que bueno buenísimo.

Pero a las 16 hay datos y me da que lo bajan para volverlo a subir.


----------



## Fran200 (17 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Media hora de lateral en futuros USA....aburrimiento garantizado
> 
> Y esto dice que amplie posiciones largas si vuelve a tocar los Nuevo nivel (edito)9765....que miedo



Aqui estan....


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2010)

Los datos de las 4 no creo que inmuten al chiringuito, joder que llevamos 3 días con noticias, que de hacerles caso, estaríamos en los 6000.


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2010)

alaaaaaaa si antes hablo xDDD


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

Aun no veo claramente pasados los 2722 del Stoxx pero parece que vamos por buen camino, si no recuperan en este momento vamos a terminar el dia en rojillo.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2010)

¡Ahora!, agarrad a Pepon y encerradlo de nuevo


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Los datos de las 4 no creo que inmuten al chiringuito, joder que llevamos 3 días con noticias, que de hacerles caso, estaríamos en los 6000.



Eso es lo que no me gusta nada de nada. Parece que aquí esto sube o baja a su antojo. 

Por cierto cerré cortos con más 50 pipos. No me fío ni un pelo.


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

Esto lo están aguantando como pueden, lo quieren arriba a toda costa, cueste lo que les cueste, no les da la gana que hayan correcciones, vaya gentuza.

Pero poco a poco se van perdiendo niveles y cuanto más tiempo estemos por debajo más posibilidades de que acabe como ha de acabar.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2010)

Parece que lo están petando a gusto


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

Que vergüenza, como están aguantando al stoxx mientras el S&P se va a los infiernos, es tan descarado que dan asco, los leoncios europeos nos están mostrando su verdadera cara ahora mismo.

Una cara muy dura, por cierto.

edito: ahora se han decidido a bajarlo, quiero decir a dejar de aguantarlo.


----------



## tonuel (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Que vergüenza...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

jejjejeje, me he tenido que ir y cuando vuelvo veo la ocasion de cerrar mis cortos con miniplusvis, ni que decir tiene que la he aprovechado 

Al final casi a pelo, pierdo las comisiones y poco mas :fiufiu: , no esta mal teniendo en cuenta que llegue a ir perdiendo mas de 100 pipos de vellon ::

Y ya van 2 dias seguidos que me libro por la campana, la campana de ws 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2010)

Vamos, vamos

que hoy liquidamos bragas y calzoncillos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Cambio y corto de nuevo 8: :: :fiufiu:


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


>



¡Que dos verguenzas!:


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

¿Qué os dice vuestro olfato para los vencimientos de mañana, teniendo en cuenta que el S&P, no ha llegado a los 1.125?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

vaya por Dios que poco dura la alegria en casa del pobre 

Es meterle cortos de nuevo y subir hoygan ienso:

A ver si lo bajan de nuevo y esta vez pierde los 9700, eso creo que acojonaria a los largos ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esto lo están aguantando como pueden, lo quieren arriba a toda costa, cueste lo que les cueste, no les da la gana que hayan correcciones, vaya gentuza.
> 
> Pero poco a poco se van perdiendo niveles y cuanto más tiempo estemos por debajo más posibilidades de que acabe como ha de acabar.



Mulder adelantas tu calendario de wano, o es solo una correción?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2010)

Como aguantan los índices europeos,madre mía


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder adelantas tu calendario de wano, o es solo una correción?



Esto es solo una corrección sin más, aunque peude que mañana sigamos teniendo corrección, pero la verdad es que esto no lo quieren tirar ni para corregir sanamente.

Teóricamente es un buen momento para abrir largos, aunque ahora les puede pasar por la entrepierna tirarlo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

se defienden con uñas y dientes


----------



## Tacaño (17 Jun 2010)

Por técnico huele que mañana bajada GORDA junto con el LUNES. Otra cosa es la excusa noticiera que le quieran dar porque la tendencia bajista parece elegida por los elegidos, valga la redundancia.

Tacaño ha dicho.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

he cerrado cortos de nuevo con +10 pipos, hay que recuperar lo gastado en comisiones


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

¿Os acordaís de los silogismos que se daban en filosofía de 3º d B.U.P. creo recordar?
Los yankees suben, el ibex sube.
Los yankees bajan, el ibex sube.
Entonces si el IBEX baja, ¿ande andarán los yankees?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

otra vez abro cortos 40 pipos mas arriba de donde los cerre, esta vez quiero algo mas de pasta


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

Gin-Co dijo:


> ¿Os acordaís de los silogismos que se daban en filosofía de 3º d B.U.P. creo recordar?
> Los yankees suben, el ibex sube.
> Los yankees bajan, el ibex sube.
> Entonces si el IBEX baja, ¿ande andarán los yankees?



Si solo lo hiciera el Ibex lo vería normal, pero es que el Stoxx también está haciendo lo mismo, ya hace rato que debía haber tocado el 2700 y ahí sigue 20 puntos más arriba como si no hubiera pasado nada.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (17 Jun 2010)

Otra noticia a la línea de flotación de los bancos:

Sarkozy afirma que la UE apoya el impuesto a los bancos y va a proponer un impuesto sobre transacciones financieras en el G20


Todas estas noticias que se están acumulando tienen que explotar en algún momento.


----------



## Fran200 (17 Jun 2010)

Vaya dia...hasta el ultimo minuto para minimizar los daños...Porque cualquiera se queda largo para mañana


----------



## Fran200 (17 Jun 2010)

El 1110 del sp...atragantadito


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

Última hora en el economista.

Los líderes de la Unión Europea han acordado hoy en la cumbre de Bruselas imponer tasas a los bancos de sus países y promover la idea de un gravamen mundial en las transacciones financieras en la cumbre del G20 de fines de junio, han indicado fuentes diplomáticas a AFP.


----------



## Fran200 (17 Jun 2010)

Alguien se quedaria largo para mañana???


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si solo lo hiciera el Ibex lo vería normal, pero es que el Stoxx también está haciendo lo mismo, ya hace rato que debía haber tocado el 2700 y ahí sigue 20 puntos más arriba como si no hubiera pasado nada.



Según analista de Cárpatos, los yankees también están haciendo caso omiso de los datos económicos que les afectan, y comentando que no tiene ningún sentido las subidas que están teniendo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (17 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Alguien se quedaria largo para mañana???




Yo ni jarto de patxarrán.


----------



## BOYPER (17 Jun 2010)

Tacaño dijo:


> Por técnico huele que mañana bajada GORDA junto con el LUNES. Otra cosa es la excusa noticiera que le quieran dar porque la tendencia bajista parece elegida por los elegidos, valga la redundancia.
> 
> Tacaño ha dicho.



yo pienso lo mismo, pero esta es un casino.. hacen lo que quieren


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

bueno pues cerrados cortos otra vez con + 20 pipos 

Increible hoygan, todo el dia sufriendo con perdidas y al final me hago 3 mete saca seguiditos ... ahora dejo orden de cortos 20 pipos mas arriba y si quieren que entren, y sino a dormir tranquilito


----------



## BOYPER (17 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Yo ni jarto de patxarrán.



tampoco me quedaría corto... posiciones cerradas y los toros desde la barrera


----------



## Gin-Co (17 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Yo ni jarto de patxarrán.



+1 :no:


----------



## Fran200 (17 Jun 2010)

Ayer tenia la misma pinta y salio bien quedarse largo (aunque cada subida que da esto se pone más peligroso y el ostiazo será mayor)
Ya no hay vuelta atrás...me falta un 9850 que no se ha tocado y debería ser mañana.
Si no kaput hasta la siguiente nómina...jjjjjj

Suerte a todos.


----------



## pyn (17 Jun 2010)

Sólo hay que ver lo que ha hecho el stoxx nada más cerrar el churribex, tironcito al alza.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> tampoco me quedaría corto... posiciones cerradas y los toros desde la barrera



Pues si, al final no entro la orden asi que a mirar desde la barrera  , que a gustito me he quedado al final, como si me hubieran quitado un peso de encima :fiufiu:


----------



## Fran200 (17 Jun 2010)

La pinta de los americanos es de cierre verde...subida sostenida desde el suelo de 1105 en SP. Lo veremos con el sustito en el cuerpo


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

Hoy no pondré el volumen de los leoncios por ser víspera de vencimiento y tener aun los datos del actual, a partir de mañana ya me pongo con el siguiente y volveré a comentar el volumen.

Lo siento.


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> 17:16:06 h.
> UE [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



Traducción: nos van a subir los impuestos para cobrarnos más comisiones, como si no hubiera suficiente riesgo ya...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy no pondré el volumen de los leoncios por ser víspera de vencimiento y tener aun los datos del actual, a partir de mañana ya me pongo con el siguiente y volveré a comentar el volumen.
> 
> Lo siento.




Mulder holgazán. Mañana es el día mas importante del mes! Que me voy a poner corto con tó lo gordoooo...!


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Mulder holgazán. Mañana es el día mas importante del mes! Que me voy a poner corto con tó lo gordoooo...!



No es holgazanería, es que si hay un cambio de contrato, aunque los datos sean buenísimos y los interprete de la mejor manera posible, tienen muy poco, o nulo, valor predictivo.


----------



## percebo (17 Jun 2010)

Esto esta divertidisimo, me encanta cuando se ve tan claro el juego, desde mi punto de vista hoy lo que han hecho es colocar el caramelo, y esta claro cual es el juguete que les quema en las manos y del que se quieren deshacer o antes posible, los bankitos (se les acaba el tiempo), pero en esta primera subida a maximos no podian colocar papel porque la subida es tan vertical que pocos se atreverían a hacerlo por el miedo a la correción, creo que han estado haciendo el paripé, comprando y vendiendo ellos mismos para subir la cotización y dejar la señal de a donde pueden lleguar a valer para que las gacelitas se cieguen con lapromesa de un nuevo rally alcista que se perderían si no cogen el tren mañana, por eso tenian tanto interes hoy y mañana en que el eurostoxx no se fuera muy lejos de los 2750, pero estaba claro que no iban a romperlos porque no encontrarían primos suficientes para colocar los papelitos que les quedan.

Yo me he cerrado ligeramente largo, mañana espero un ataque e incluso que rompan el maximo de estos días para en ese momento sí dejar que las cotizaciones suban pero muy lentamente, echando todo el papel que tengan, si mañana entramos en un momento de euforia y sera el punto para esperar tranquilamente y despues de dejar que suban un par de tramos colocar los cortos sin precipitarse, lo malo es que seguramente exigiran que el que quiera peces se moje el culo, y quedarse cerrado en corto todo el fin de semana...., ummmmmmmm, no es una recomendación, pero yo lo voy a hacer si pasa....., porque hasta ahora es lo que faltaba para el guano... un arranque con euforia alcista y hasta que eso no llegue no creo que nos arrastren abajo. 

Hoy me he quedado cerrado ligermaente largo, pero estoy convencido de qu emañana pasaremos los niveles de hoy sin problema, y ya a descansar que no me quedan garantias ni para un triste futuro del eurostox....

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2010)

AstraZeneca plc (ADR): NYSE:AZN quotes & news - Google Finance

DP! yo te invoco!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> AstraZeneca plc (ADR): NYSE:AZN quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> DP! yo te invoco!



Recomiendo comprar más que agresivamente.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Jun 2010)

Habeis visto los "resultados" del stress test dichoso?? segun se lee por ahi el mejor Santander y el segundo mejor BBVA ¿que casualidad eh? cada vez se cortan menos estos hijos de puta.


----------



## percebo (17 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Habeis visto los "resultados" del stress test dichoso?? segun se lee por ahi el mejor Santander y el segundo mejor BBVA ¿que casualidad eh? cada vez se cortan menos estos hijos de puta.



Solo son rumores.....

El Santander y el BBVA los bancos más solventes de la UE Persiguiendo a Zapatero

Vienen que ni pintados para mañana hacer la jugada.........., aunque lo hacen bien los cabr..., hasta me estoy acojonando de lo que me encontrare mañana, pero como lo vea claro les doy con lo mas gordo....

Ahora solo hace falta que en los tres ultimos cuartos de hora llegue la mano de Dios y cierre el SP en positivo y ala juerga para mañana.....


----------



## bertok (17 Jun 2010)

Hoooooola, pasaba a saludar.

Por cierto, huele a sangre a muy corto plazo.

Be careful


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2010)

los futuros del stoxx ya empiezan a hacer un poco de sangre...


----------



## Sleepwalk (17 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Habeis visto los "resultados" del stress test dichoso?? segun se lee por ahi el mejor Santander y el segundo mejor BBVA ¿que casualidad eh? cada vez se cortan menos estos hijos de puta.



Pues a mi no me cuadra que con tanta solvencia el "mejor" se lanzara a una campaña de captar fondos hace poco tiempo.
Y hablo en primera persona.....nunca he tenido cuenta con ellos....y hace casi un año mi mujer fue a informarse sobre las imposiciones de plazos fijos....y me llamaron hace poco (cuando la campaña) que les llevara cualquier cantidad superior a 10K.
No me creo "na de na".

Edito: si hubieran sido "malos" no se hubieran dado tanta prisa en salir a decirlo.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pues a mi no me cuadra que con tanta solvencia el "mejor" se lanzara a una campaña de captar fondos hace poco tiempo.
> Y hablo en primera persona.....nunca he tenido cuenta con ellos....y hace casi un año mi mujer fue a informarse sobre las imposiciones de plazos fijos....y me llamaron hace poco (cuando la campaña) que les llevara cualquier cantidad superior a 10K.
> No me creo "na de na".



No no si yo tampoco me creo nada, y menos de esta gente y de esas fuentes. Con el tema de vencimientos querran dan buena imagen mañana pero...

Leyendo el hilo sobre los depositos de esta gente se pueden sacar conclusiones interesantes y nada buenas. De todas formas haran lo que se les ponga en la chorra para variar.

Cuando quieren españa es la puta peor, y cuando no la puta mejor.


----------



## rafaxl (17 Jun 2010)

Yeeeeah!! DJ rules si señor. Verde palido, como no.

Edito: la mano de dios no falla nunca.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Me parece sorprendente no haber perdido hasta la camisa, dos dias seguidos que estando corto gano dinero, ayer bastante, hoy una ridiculez pero no he perdido.

Mañana creo que pepon estara con nosotros de nuevo con gap al alza ..... y no me extrañaria que incluso lo suban algo mas, hasta los 9840.

Pero luego vendran las rebajas y le voy a meter cortos con todo lo gordo y durante dias seguidos


----------



## percebo (17 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yeeeeah!! DJ rules si señor. Verde palido, como no.
> 
> Edito: la mano de dios no falla nunca.



Me encanta que los planes salgan bien...







POr cierto mientras cenaba escuche en onda cero el programa de economia de la brujula y oh sorpresa, han repetido cinco o seis veces que el bs y el bbva son los que mejor nota han sacado en el estres tess, que si los mas solventes, que si han subido mucho mas que el ibex hoy, que si los dos primeros enlas notas de todos los bancos europeos... y yo solo oía gacelitas mirad que chollo de bancos para forrarse y a precio de saldo oiga que me los quitan de las manos y vosotras gacelitas pilladas en bs y bbva a precios de mas de dos digitos... ni se os ocurra vender mañana aunque los veais a precios que ni soñabais ya volver a ver.....

Capaces son de llevar al Santander a los 9.5, que sitio para vender....ufffffffffff, mejor no sigo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Me encanta que los planes salgan bien...
> 
> POr cierto mientras cenaba escuche en onda cero el programa de economia de la brujula y oh sorpresa, han repetido cinco o seis veces que el bs y el bbva son los que mejor nota han sacado en el estres tess, que si los mas solventes, que si han subido mucho mas que el ibex hoy, que si los dos primeros enlas notas de todos los bancos europeos... y yo solo oía gacelitas mirad que chollo de bancos para forrarse y a precio de saldo oiga que me los quitan de las manos y vosotras gacelitas pilladas en bs y bbva a precios de mas de dos digitos... ni se os ocurra vender mañana aunque los veais a precios que ni soñabais ya volver a ver.....
> 
> Capaces son de llevar al Santander a los 9.5, que sitio para vender....ufffffffffff, mejor no sigo...



Pues yo diria que con la cantidad de papel que han colocado estos ultimos 7 dias, mañana aprovecharan para dar la campanada final y quedarse con la pasta de las gacelas antes de tirarlo.

Claro que si rompen el 9850 igual lo llevan hasta el 10.000 o 10100, de ahi no pasan fijo.

Con un poco de prudencia creo que mañana habra oportunidades de quedarse corto con medio cargador con bastantes garantias.

No obstante, mi estrategia sera jugarmela a cara o cruz durante toda la sesion entrando y saliendo para aprovechar la mas que previsible volatilidad......... al final de sesion y en funcion de donde estemos o me quedare corto para el lunes con todo el cargador o con medio, poco me importara si tengo que asumir perdidas de medio cargador ( bueno , me jodera pero las asumire ), el otro medio como si lo tengo que aguantar hasta Noviembre pero no lo cierro sin beneficios pase lo que pase :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yeeeeah!! DJ rules si señor. Verde palido, como no.
> 
> Edito: la mano de dios no falla nunca.



si es que ya empezaba a guanear el stoxx y asociados...y eso no puede ser


----------



## aksarben (17 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Recomiendo comprar más que agresivamente.



¿Un par de apuntes sobre las razones? Aunque sea en el Club, que está decaído...


----------



## percebo (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues yo diria que con la cantidad de papel que han colocado estos ultimos 7 dias, mañana aprovecharan para dar la campanada final y quedarse con la pasta de las gacelas antes de tirarlo.
> 
> Claro que si rompen el 9850 igual lo llevan hasta el 10.000 o 10100, de ahi no pasan fijo.
> 
> ...



Yo me andaria con cuidadito mañana con los cortos, arrancamos justo en maximos en el eurostoxx, donde ya hemos tocado en tres ocasiones antes, el sp ha tenido el mejor cierre desde que empezo este rebote, las noticias del santander y bbva...., pueden hacer mañana lo que quieran, tienen a los osos totalmente desorientados con los tejemanejes de toda la semana, si mañana salimos como un tiro para arriba yo no correria a poner cortos, seguramente querran colocar papel y para hacerlo en cantidad necesitan tiempo y mantener una tendendencia alcista continua una vez superada una resistencia, incluso podrían cerrarnos en maximos si el sp abre por encima de donde ha cerrado hoy ya que no tendría ninguna resistencia significativa..., yo no me precipitaria y aun viendolo claro no metería más de lo que pudiera resistir sin mucho dolor, cuando se empieza en positivo es mas facil echar un poco de leña al fuego a toro pasado que si se empieza en negativo.

Suerte.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Yo me andaria con cuidadito mañana con los cortos, arrancamos justo en maximos en el eurostoxx, donde ya hemos tocado en tres ocasiones antes, el sp ha tenido el mejor cierre desde que empezo este rebote, las noticias del santander y bbva...., pueden hacer mañana lo que quieran, tienen a los osos totalmente desorientados con los tejemanejes de toda la semana, si mañana salimos como un tiro para arriba yo no correria a poner cortos, seguramente querran colocar papel y para hacerlo en cantidad necesitan tiempo y mantener una tendendencia alcista continua una vez superada una resistencia, incluso podrían cerrarnos en maximos si el sp abre por encima de donde ha cerrado hoy ya que no tendría ninguna resistencia significativa..., yo no me precipitaria y aun viendolo claro no metería más de lo que pudiera resistir sin mucho dolor, cuando se empieza en positivo es mas facil echar un poco de leña al fuego a toro pasado que si se empieza en negativo.
> 
> Suerte.



si, asi es, ya digo que antes intentare pillar cacho con la tendencia y que al final de sesion en funcion de lo que hagan durante el dia me quedare con media o con todo el cargador corto... tambien influira el resultado de los mete saca que me haga durante la jornada.

Por cierto, yo de ti me cambiaria el nick, ultimamente pululan por el foro algunos sindicalistas........ es muy arriesgado ese nick, podrias acabar devorado si uno de ellos tiene un mono de marisco :XX:


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

Pues yo creo que mañana seguiremos con el lateral manipulado de hoy, como se nota en el Stoxx cuando hace una vela alcista pero más abajo que ayer y cerrando justo en el mismo sitio que ayer, se vio algo parecido el lunes y el dia 3 de junio, en el S&P lo han tapado un poco mejor.

Mañana el guano en el Stoxx vendrá por el cambio de contrato, eso por si mismo ya hará que bajemos un poco pero solo hay 8 puntos de diferencia con el contrato siguiente, creo que por la tarde iniciaremos la sesión guanística, han manipulado para el vencimiento y se ha visto en las velas que han ido dejando estos dias.

La semana que viene la veo bastante rojilla pero aun no será el guano definitivo, yo creo que podríamos corregir un 50% de la subida de esta semana, como mínimo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo creo que mañana seguiremos con el lateral manipulado de hoy, como se nota en el Stoxx cuando hace una vela alcista pero más abajo que ayer y cerrando justo en el mismo sitio que ayer, se vio algo parecido el lunes y el dia 3 de junio, en el S&P lo han tapado un poco mejor.
> 
> Mañana el guano en el Stoxx vendrá por el cambio de contrato, eso por si mismo ya hará que bajemos un poco pero solo hay 8 puntos de diferencia con el contrato siguiente, creo que por la tarde iniciaremos la sesión guanística, han manipulado para el vencimiento y se ha visto en las velas que han ido dejando estos dias.
> 
> La semana que viene la veo bastante rojilla pero aun no será el guano definitivo, yo creo que podríamos corregir un 50% de la subida de esta semana, como mínimo.



Dos preguntas de ignorante :

1.- a que hora se supone que cambian los contratos

2.- ¿ sera mejor empezar el dia en el nuevo contrato, el de Julio, o cambiar justo antes del vencimiento. Supongo que mejor en el nuevo por si te equivocas que no te cierren la posicion, pero por otro lado si la diferencia es de bastantes pipos ( hoy la habia ) te comes una perdida adicional si te equivocas ¡no?


----------



## Mulder (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Dos preguntas de ignorante :
> 
> 1.- a que hora se supone que cambian los contratos
> 
> 2.- ¿ sera mejor empezar el dia en el nuevo contrato, el de Julio, o cambiar justo antes del vencimiento. Supongo que mejor en el nuevo por si te equivocas que no te cierren la posicion, pero por otro lado si la diferencia es de bastantes pipos ( hoy la habia ) te comes una perdida adicional si te equivocas ¡no?



1.- Eso te pasa por usar brokers para ricos 

En Interdin son tan cucos que te mandan mails como estos:



> Mañana viernes día 18 de Junio es vencimiento de futuros sobre índices y acciones. Las horas de vencimiento son las siguientes:
> 
> * Futuros sobre el EuroStoxx: 12:00
> * Futuros sobre el Dax: 13:00
> ...



2.- Si, yo creo que mañana lo mejor es olvidarse directamente del vencimiento actual.


----------



## percebo (17 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Dos preguntas de ignorante :
> 
> 1.- a que hora se supone que cambian los contratos
> 
> 2.- ¿ sera mejor empezar el dia en el nuevo contrato, el de Julio, o cambiar justo antes del vencimiento. Supongo que mejor en el nuevo por si te equivocas que no te cierren la posicion, pero por otro lado si la diferencia es de bastantes pipos ( hoy la habia ) te comes una perdida adicional si te equivocas ¡no?



Da igual en que contrato operes porque aunque este varios puntos por debajo tambien lo estara cuando trates de salir de la posición, no hay diferencia en ese sentido, esta mas bajo ahora por la diferencia en intereses y sobre todo dividendos con respecto a vencimiento pero eso a ti no te afecta a la hora de operar a corto-medio plazo. Yo operaría ya en el de julio mas que nada porque sera mas liquido y porque como dices tu si te despistas te lo cerrrarn si o si a la hora de vencimiento.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Jun 2010)

Mulder he estado mirando ese broker de pobres que utilizas, interdin 

Veo que permite un apalancamiento para intradias im-presionante :8:, con menos de 500 pavos te dejan operar con un mini y con menos de 5000 con un gordo .

Puede ser una ocasion de oro cuando las cosas vuelvan a su cauce y sea mas predecible la bolsa ienso: , no debiste comentarme nada de interdin xd ¿ no sabes que los ludopatas tenemos una insaciable aficion al riesgo ? :ouch:

Si supiera que la ambicion no me cegaria, cosa que seguramente no sea asi, me cambiaria por si en un momento dado me tengo que jugar todo a cara o cruz.......lo malo es que si me sale bien pillare vicio y acabare arruinado, y si me sale mal me arruinare sin vicio ::

claro que si me sale bien y voy retirando beneficios y siempre tengo el mismo disponible......... ienso: ienso: ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Un par de apuntes sobre las razones? Aunque sea en el Club, que está decaído...



Cuando acabe exámenes, volveré con lo mejor de mí.

Pero básicamente fijate en los financials de google, aunque bueno, tampoco me mola mucho comprar a precios burbujeados.

Es como subirte al tren en marcha, en otras como esta hay que esperar un poco...

Cemex SAB de CV (ADR): NYSE:CX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Cuando acabe exámenes, volveré con lo mejor de mí.
> 
> Pero básicamente fijate en los financials de google, aunque bueno, tampoco me mola mucho comprar a precios burbujeados.
> 
> ...



y que opinas de apple, yo entré en 253 y me esta jodiendo el euro. a ver si baja un poco y me salgo con buenas plusvis....


----------



## aksarben (18 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y que opinas de apple, yo entré en 253 y me esta jodiendo el euro. a ver si baja un poco y me salgo con buenas plusvis....



Gran empresa, aunque muy cara actualmente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

buenos dias gacelillas del ibex 

Parece que tenemos gap al alza como pensaba , asi que preparar los cargadores para poder meter cortos en todo lo alto 8:

Si hoy pensamos como un leon y corremos como una gacela tendremos un dia maravillosos para aprovechar la volatilidad , pero ojo, no penseis como una gacela y corraris como un leon :no:

Deseando que poco despues de abrir toque entre los 9800 y los 9840 para meterle con todo lo gordo :: , espero pillar mas de un mete saca con +100 pipos :ouch:


----------



## percebo (18 Jun 2010)

Parece que BBVA y SAN abren en maximos de ayer... cuidado con los cortos precoces.........


----------



## SrMarrón (18 Jun 2010)

Buenos días,

Que se espera que pase a las 12? Yo tendía a pensar que la cosa iba a ir para abajo, pero con lo maravillosos que han salido los stress tests ya no se que pensar )


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2010)

Yo no creo que con el vencimiento nos vengamos abajo, creo que van a seguir subiendo, la manera de aguantar el índice es por algo.


----------



## percebo (18 Jun 2010)

Uyuyuy, que despegamos, cuidado con los cortos, aunque el eurostoxx de momento no nos acompaña en el lanzamiento, cuidadito hoy con los cortos tempraneros.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

de momento acabo de cerrar largos con media posicion con + 40 pipos 

abiertos cortos con todo el cargador en maximos 8:


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2010)

¿Alguien opera con contratos grandes del Ibex? Yo nunca opero con ese tipo de contrato porque el apalancamiento me parece excesivo, es para tener una cuenta con 6 cifras. Pero lo suelo mirar de reojo y muchas veces te encuentras cosas como:

Posiciones de compra:
9843
9839 <----------¿dónde están las órdenes de compra por 9840...?

No entiendo cómo puede haber esos saltos en las cotizaciones, en el stoxx y en el s&p hay órdenes en TODOS los niveles.


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2010)

El ibex haciendo mucho daño a los cortos, os lo dije, estos no van a bajar el chiringuito hoy, hoy acabamos verdes muy verdes.


----------



## percebo (18 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Alguien opera con contratos grandes del Ibex? Yo nunca opero con ese tipo de contrato porque el apalancamiento me parece excesivo, es para tener una cuenta con 6 cifras. Pero lo suelo mirar de reojo y muchas veces te encuentras cosas como:
> 
> Posiciones de compra:
> 9843
> ...



Por eso yo nunca entaría ahí, con un solo contrato no tiene liquidez, tienes que tener una maquina para poder complementarlo con el miniibex, o eso creo yo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Jun 2010)

Buenos días a todos y a Claudia en particular.

Ojete con los vencimientos que el del EuroStoxx es al mediodía pero el del IBEX a las 16:45.


----------



## percebo (18 Jun 2010)

Me autocito, queda un poco mal pero creo que es de interes... lo unico que me falla es que eurostoxx no nos acompaña demasiado de momento, pero como rompa los 2750, andaria con mucho ojito hoy. De momento... redondo.



percebo dijo:


> Esto esta divertidisimo, me encanta cuando se ve tan claro el juego, desde mi punto de vista hoy lo que han hecho es colocar el caramelo, y esta claro cual es el juguete que les quema en las manos y del que se quieren deshacer o antes posible, los bankitos (se les acaba el tiempo), pero en esta primera subida a maximos no podian colocar papel porque la subida es tan vertical que pocos se atreverían a hacerlo por el miedo a la correción, creo que han estado haciendo el paripé, comprando y vendiendo ellos mismos para subir la cotización y dejar la señal de a donde pueden lleguar a valer para que las gacelitas se cieguen con lapromesa de un nuevo rally alcista que se perderían si no cogen el tren mañana, por eso tenian tanto interes hoy y mañana en que el eurostoxx no se fuera muy lejos de los 2750, pero estaba claro que no iban a romperlos porque no encontrarían primos suficientes para colocar los papelitos que les quedan.
> 
> Yo me he cerrado ligeramente largo, mañana espero un ataque e incluso que rompan el maximo de estos días para en ese momento sí dejar que las cotizaciones suban pero muy lentamente, echando todo el papel que tengan, si mañana entramos en un momento de euforia y sera el punto para esperar tranquilamente y despues de dejar que suban un par de tramos colocar los cortos sin precipitarse, lo malo es que seguramente exigiran que el que quiera peces se moje el culo, y quedarse cerrado en corto todo el fin de semana...., ummmmmmmm, no es una recomendación, pero yo lo voy a hacer si pasa....., porque hasta ahora es lo que faltaba para el guano... un arranque con euforia alcista y hasta que eso no llegue no creo que nos arrastren abajo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!



pyn dijo:


> ¿Alguien opera con contratos grandes del Ibex? Yo nunca opero con ese tipo de contrato porque el apalancamiento me parece excesivo, es para tener una cuenta con 6 cifras. Pero lo suelo mirar de reojo y muchas veces te encuentras cosas como:
> 
> Posiciones de compra:
> 9843
> ...



Vaya alguien que ha descubierto lo que es el Ibex en realidad, un queso gruyere en el libro de órdenes donde la liquidez brilla por su ausencia 

A mi me parece que los stress tests esos han consistido en ver si los presidentes de esos bancos reaccionaron cuando una mosca se posó en su mano, como los españoles están en la inopia la mayor parte del tiempo ni se enteraron y eso fue buena reacción 

Me gustaba la bolsa cuando se basaba menos en politiqueos perroflautas y más en los datos económicos puros, al menos en las excusas, por otra parte me resulta dificil imaginar y altamente sospechoso que subamos por los stress test y hagamos caso omiso de la subida de impuestos a la banca.

Vamos que esto sigue apestando.


----------



## eruique (18 Jun 2010)

mientras tanto Botin vendiendo como loco todo lo que compro hace 1 semana a 7 y pico , el tito Botin es listo nadie lo puede dudar


----------



## SrMarrón (18 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> por otra parte me resulta dificil imaginar y altamente sospechoso que subamos por los stress test y hagamos caso omiso de la subida de impuestos a la banca.
> 
> Vamos que esto sigue apestando.



lo de los stress tests lo he dicho en la linea de lo que comentas: todo indica hacia un lado :abajo: pero al final, no se sabe ni como, igual acabamos en el otro.

Vaya, que he dicho lo del stress test como podría haber dicho que españa va ganando el mundial (upsss que parece ser que no :XX


----------



## pyn (18 Jun 2010)

Sí sí, por tendríamso que estar en rojo y todo el mundo lo sabe (y se han puesto cortos) pues ellos te suben el índice un 2% y se quedan con tu dinero.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Sí sí, por tendríamso que estar en rojo y todo el mundo lo sabe (y se han puesto cortos) pues ellos te suben el índice un 2% y se quedan con tu dinero.



Con el mio de momento no, pense como un leon y corri como una gacela 

Pille largos a la apertura con medio cargador y saque + 40 pipos y abri cortos en todo lo alto, por cierto acabo de cerrar media posicion de cortos con + 15 pipos por si lo vuelven a llevar a las alturas meterle de nuevo.

La media posicion de cortos abierta primero va en perdidas , eso si, pero compensadas por los beneficios de las otras, una bonita forma de esperar el guano 8:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Jun 2010)

Bueno, empiezo a preparar los cortos. Voy a por el botas y por los bilbainos.
Fijaros como marean con el volumen. Se están comprando y vendiendo entre ellos.


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ayer tenia la misma pinta y salio bien quedarse largo (aunque cada subida que da esto se pone más peligroso y el ostiazo será mayor)
> Ya no hay vuelta atrás...me falta un 9850 que no se ha tocado y debería ser mañana.
> 
> Suerte a todos.



Buenos dias. Ayer se durmió mas tranquilo tras comprobar el cierre USA.

Buena jugada para los largos que deje abiertos ayer.

Las cifras me siguen diciendo que el 10.500 no esta lejano en el tiempo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenos dias. Ayer se durmió mas tranquilo tras comprobar el cierre USA.
> 
> Buena jugada para los largos que deje abiertos ayer.
> 
> Las cifras me siguen diciendo que el 10.500 no esta lejano en el tiempo.



yo tambien veo los 500 pero con el 9 delante 

Mulder ¿ tu como estas posicionado ?


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo tambien veo los 500 pero con el 9 delante
> 
> Mulder ¿ tu como estas posicionado ?



Resistencia muy fuerte en los 9.600. Si vemos los 9.500 a continuación los 200

No estaría mal verlos, cuanto más arriba esté mas arriesgada la entrada en largo.

Suerte.

P.D. Si toca los 9850...puede que entre largo de nuevo !!NO HAY MIEDO!


----------



## eruique (18 Jun 2010)

muchos cortos pero lo que se estan es poniendo las botas con los largos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

eruique dijo:


> muchos cortos pero lo que se estan es poniendo las botas con los largos



mas bien diria que el botas se va a quedar con toda la pasta de los largos 

atentos a las 12 que hay vencimiento del eurotoxx, ahi vamos a ver que pasa 8:


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Nos vamos a maximos


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Aqui vienen a por los 9850....ojito.
No espero mas...dentro


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

Quedan 2 horas para el vencimiento del Stoxx y no logran pasar el máximo de estos días, otra cosa es el Ibex que lo llevan donde quieren con dos duros.

Yo creo que se empieza mascar la tragedia, tras el vencimiento ya no hay excusas para seguir subiendo y, como ya dije antes, lo de los stress tests esos es una trola como una casa para aprovechar los minutos finales del partido.


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Quedan 2 horas para el vencimiento del Stoxx y no logran pasar el máximo de estos días, otra cosa es el Ibex que lo llevan donde quieren con dos duros.
> 
> Yo creo que se empieza mascar la tragedia, tras el vencimiento ya no hay excusas para seguir subiendo y, como ya dije antes, lo de los stress tests esos es una trola como una casa para aprovechar los minutos finales del partido.




Perdona Mulder...¿En que nivel Ibex contado ves ese máximo?


----------



## Nico (18 Jun 2010)

[ MODE IRONIC ON ]

Yo creo y confio en nuestras autoridades. Creo que el stress test es importante y legítimo porque así lo han dicho.

Tenemos el mejor sistema bancario del mundo, el más sólido y el más eficiente.

La cotización de nuestros bancos está obviamente subvalorizada y sólo puede subir y subir.

[ MODE IRONIC OFF ]


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Perdona Mulder...¿En que nivel Ibex contado ves ese máximo?



Relee bien mi comentario, hablo del Stoxx.


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Relee bien mi comentario, hablo del Stoxx.



Disculpa no me habia dado cuenta...ya sabes la tensión de los mercados


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

como lo vuelvan a subir a maximos le meto el otro medio cargador :no:

vaya compensaciones que estoy haciendo con los medio mete saca, vamos que si me pillan me va a salir gratis total 

En cuanto caiga el 9850 del contado viene guano del bueno


----------



## pollastre (18 Jun 2010)

El objetivo técnico para vencimiento a mí me salía en en 995x... de momento van cumpliendo como un reloj. Veremos si no se desmandan luego.


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Son arenas movedizas...fueraaaa


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Media hora para una migajas...
Agarraremos por debajo de 9850....veamos.


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Esto es una locura...de nuevo largo

Vamossss a esos máximos....tienen que llegar


----------



## xavigomis (18 Jun 2010)

ALL - IN Corto


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Jun 2010)

Ahí van 4 cargadores a la línea de flotación de Bankinter... Vamos pequeña, a visitar los 4 euros..


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Aguanto algo mas....queda algo más de tiron arriba


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2010)

cargador a fondo al san....guanoooooo  :baba:


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Fuera...nuevos soportes y resistencias


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Hasta la tarde....no hay que ser avaricioso

Suerte a todos


----------



## Deudor (18 Jun 2010)

Empieza el show de las 11:30 en dia de vencimiento.
Ojo al volumen del tirón.


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2010)

se esta negociando muy poco volumen?


----------



## pollastre (18 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> se esta negociando muy poco volumen?



Eso resulta evidente, Evidente


----------



## Deudor (18 Jun 2010)

Increible, podemos ver los 10K.


----------



## pollastre (18 Jun 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Increible, podemos ver los 10K.





A mí me sale "de que no". Contaba con el 995x como máximo pre-vencimiento para hoy, pero se ha quedado 20 puntos por debajo en el 9930, confirmado por un doble techo claramente visible en chart a 1m.

Si se confirma la figura, no creo que volvamos a tirar mucho más para arriba... ahora bien, todo puede pasar en un día de brujas-vencimientos.


----------



## xavigomis (18 Jun 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Increible, podemos ver los 10K.



déjame dudarlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2010)

Es la ostia lo del ibex


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2010)

Para los vencimientos del ibex: una vez pasado el del eurstoxx guano? o es de esperar que lo suban mas para el del ibex?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

dentro de 5 minutos vencimiento del eurotoxx y guano para el ibex 8:

Mis cortos cerca de donde esta el indice 

Pollastre te veia tan poco por aqui que pensaba que estabas arruinado y tus clientes buscandote


----------



## pollastre (18 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> dentro de 5 minutos vencimiento del eurotoxx y guano para el ibex 8:
> 
> Mis cortos cerca de donde esta el indice
> 
> Pollastre te veia tan poco por aqui que pensaba que estabas arruinado y tus clientes buscandote




jejejeje... Zulomannnnnn... te observo desde las sombras, aunque muchas veces no tenga tiempo para escribir en el foro ::::

Ya sabes, ayer andaba ocupado generando plusvies de +5,9% diarias para mis customers


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

empiezan a salirle granitos rojos al ibex.....parece sarampion


----------



## Sir Nigga (18 Jun 2010)

hoygan ha salido un señor antes en Intereconomía (nosequien Del Castillo) comentando que los vencimientos solo influyen -como mucho- hasta el día anterior al mismo (en este caso hasta ayer), porque ya no se hacen operaciones con ese vencimiento 
ha comentado que conceptos como "hora bruja, triple vencimiento,etc." son erroneos y propios de novatos

¿es cierto eso? 

ah, en su opinión están vendiendo papel desde el miércoles


----------



## Creditopropulsado (18 Jun 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> hoygan ha salido un señor antes en Intereconomía (nosequien Del Castillo) comentando que los vencimientos solo influyen -como mucho- hasta el día anterior al mismo (en este caso hasta ayer), porque ya no se hacen operaciones con ese vencimiento
> ha comentado que conceptos como "hora bruja, triple vencimiento,etc." son erroneos y propios de novatos
> 
> ¿es cierto eso?
> ...



Un tal señor castillo....ienso:


----------



## pollastre (18 Jun 2010)

Joder, es que ni trazado con escuadra y cartabón, vamos: minuto +1 después de vencimiento del STOXX, cruce del MACDH30, cambio de trend principal, overbought en el RSI.... y el guano, obediente aunque algo lento, comienza.

Para que luego digan que esto es un casino de azar... por los cojones, vamos.


----------



## Deudor (18 Jun 2010)

Volumen en la subida.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, es que ni trazado con escuadra y cartabón, vamos: minuto +1 después de vencimiento del STOXX, cruce del MACDH30, cambio de trend principal, overbought en el RSI.... y el guano, obediente aunque algo lento, comienza.
> 
> Para que luego digan que esto es un casino de azar... por los cojones, vamos.



clavadito a donde tenia yo la orden de cerrar la mitad de mis cortos hoyga 

otros 75 pipos a la saca 8:

La otra mitad no la cierro ni por todo el oro del mundo :no:


----------



## xavigomis (18 Jun 2010)

Stop loss salva plusvaluas en 9.800.
Ahora para abajoooooo!!!
Me encanta que los planes salgan bien.


----------



## Gin-Co (18 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, es que ni trazado con escuadra y cartabón, vamos: minuto +1 después de vencimiento del STOXX, cruce del MACDH30, cambio de trend principal, overbought en el RSI.... y el guano, obediente aunque algo lento, comienza.
> 
> Para que luego digan que esto es un casino de azar... por los cojones, vamos.



Esto es un trabajo como otro cualquiera, en el que hay que emplear tiempo y dinero.
Creeís que se ha adelantado el megaguano en España para antes del verano, o está va a ser la primera oleada para dar la puntilla en septiembre?

Como viene el IBEX, Rojo Rojo FERRARI


----------



## Sir Nigga (18 Jun 2010)

... Sanz del Castillo puede ser?

insisto, por ej. pollastre que parece que controla, ¿es cierto que en el último día, e incluso en el anterior según el tipo aquel, apenas se hacen ya operaciones a ese vencimiento?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

pues al final me he animado a cerrar todos los cortos pero ya he vuelto a abrir la mitad 20 pipos mas arriba de los originales  , plusvis pa la saca y mas recorrido para pillar guano 8:


----------



## Deudor (18 Jun 2010)

Gin-Co dijo:


> Esto es un trabajo como otro cualquiera, en el que hay que emplear tiempo y dinero.




déjame dudarlo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

me cago en todo lo cagable, he abierto la otra mitad de cortos y me equivocado, los abri en el vencimiento de Junio 

Bueno a ver si los cierro con miniplusvis y reparo el error :fiufiu:


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Toda Europa en rojo menos el IBEX.::
> ¿Qué sabrán los mercados de esta economía tan potente?:8:
> ¡¡¡Somos la locomotora!!!inocho:



Yo tampoco lo entiendo, todo el mundo esperamos guano y no llega, y encima sube.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo entiendo, todo el mundo esperamos guano y no llega, y encima sube.



un tal pollastre me dijo una vez :

" La paciencia, esa virtud a veces tan denostada"


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2010)

despues de la reunion strauss - zapatero, habra rueda de prensa? a que hora? lo sabe alguien?


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> un tal pollastre me dijo una vez :
> 
> " La paciencia, esa virtud a veces tan denostada"



Pero una virtud muy jrande eh? llevo esperando mucho tiempo y el annsia puede


----------



## Gin-Co (18 Jun 2010)

Poquito a poco, poquito a poco,.... para que las gacelillas no se percaten. Tienen que vender tanto, que lo tienen que ir colocando despacito, sin prisa.


----------



## pollastre (18 Jun 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> ... Sanz del Castillo puede ser?
> 
> insisto, por ej. pollastre que parece que controla, ¿es cierto que en el último día, e incluso en el anterior según el tipo aquel, apenas se hacen ya operaciones a ese vencimiento?




No puedo asegurarselo con certeza, Sr. Nigga.. lo que sí puedo decirle con seguridad (aunque suene a obviedad) es que el vencimiento es "cuando es", es decir, los contratos de futuros se hacen líquidos a la hora indicada, el día indicado... con lo cual suele ser costumbre que lleven los índices a máximos semanales (cuando no mensuales) por cuanto a las manos fuertes les conviene.

Ahora bien, si me pregunta por la operativa exacta de los contratos de futuros y sus respectivos vencimientos, la verdad es que la desconozco (máxime a esos niveles, donde sólo juegan unos pocos elegidos).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Yo parezco Karate Kid, abre cortos, cierra cortos, y recompro en el mismo sitio, siempre con plusvis 

e3n este momento he cerrado todos y ya estoy a puntito de abrir donde estaban originalmente , espero que en una de estas no se me escape el tren del guano :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

abiertos cortos con la mitad del cargador, que miedo he pasado, pense que se desguanaba y perdia el tren, como suba un poco mas le meto el otro medio 8:


----------



## crisis? (18 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> abiertos cortos con la mitad del cargador, que miedo he pasado, pense que se desguanaba y perdia el tren, como suba un poco mas le meto el otro medio 8:



Vete metiéndoselo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

crisis? dijo:


> Vete metiéndoselo...



que preciosa virtud la paciencia, los acabo de meter, pero algo mas arriba de lo que meti la primera vez 

plusvis en la cuenta y cortos bien pillados 8:

edito: ahora vencimiento del dax .....guano a la vista


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Parece que ahora nos quieren hacer sufrir un poquito, con plusvis en el coleto el dolor se aguanta mucho mejor 

aun tengo un ultimo cartucho de 2 minis que no me gustaria utilizar ( para dejarlos y aguantar la posicion si llega el caso ) pero como se vayan a maximos se los meto :no:


----------



## jcfdez (18 Jun 2010)

...yo me guardaría esos cartuchos para cuando empiece a caer...que aunque pierdas unos puntillos te aseguras no cagarla si le da por irse arriba.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

¿a que hora caduca el DAX?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

jcfdez dijo:


> ...yo me guardaría esos cartuchos para cuando empiece a caer...que aunque pierdas unos puntillos te aseguras no cagarla si le da por irse arriba.



esa es la idea si, tener un buen remanente por si hay que aguantar las posiciones, en principio no los utilizo nunca, salvo casos de extrema necesidad.



rafaxl dijo:


> ¿a que hora caduca el DAX?



ya caduco.

bueno ya estamos en donde abri la segunda mitad de cortos, en breve mas plusvis


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> esa es la idea si
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okis, a ver que nos depara la tarde.:baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Okis, a ver que nos depara la tarde.:baba:



a las 15:30 vencimientos gringos, a partir de ahi arriesgadisimo cerrar cortos, el tren puede volverse japones de ultima generacion y acelerar las caidas a 50 pipos el minuto


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

Por cierto no se si es de interes de este hilo pero pongo esto: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-dispara-un-28-4-en-el-primer-trimestre.html


----------



## Independentista_vasco (18 Jun 2010)

Antonio Saez del Castillo hoy en Intereconomía Business TV:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 18-Junio-2010.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (18 Jun 2010)

Por curiosidad, y dada la resistencia de los índices a bajar, próximamente nos acercamos a fin de mes y trimestre... ¿son también fechas propicias para que "sujeten" los índices? Bueno, de momento sigo corto en el Euro Stokk.


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes....
Unos Larguitos????
con vista a maximos de nuevo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

cerrada mitad cortos con + 20 pipos 

que jarta a pillar plusvis en este lateral 8: , muchos pocos hacen un mucho


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrada mitad cortos con + 20 pipos
> 
> que jarta a pillar plusvis en este lateral 8: , muchos pocos hacen un mucho



Los laterales lo mejor...a ver cuanto lo mantienen


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> *Los laterales lo mejor*...a ver cuanto lo mantienen



eso lo dije yo una vez y casi me linchan 

los laterales solo son lo mejor si ya tienes plusvis y te dedicas a incrementarlas a poquitos, pero si estas pillado por debajo o por encima del lateral son de lo peor .


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2010)

Buenas...

Ya volvi de las vacaciones... ¿alguna novedad relevante? Estoy vaga, es por no leerme las más de 50 páginas de hilo que habéis escrito en mi ausencia...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas...
> 
> Ya volvi de las vacaciones... ¿alguna novedad relevante? Estoy vaga, es por no leerme las más de 50 páginas de hilo que habéis escrito en mi ausencia...



España perdió con Suiza


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas...
> 
> Ya volvi de las vacaciones... ¿alguna novedad relevante? Estoy vaga, es por no leerme las más de 50 páginas de hilo que habéis escrito en mi ausencia...




Se han filtrado los test de stress de la banca y Santander es el mas mejor de todos, con liquidez suficiente para comprar la Tierra, Marte y un par de los gigantes gaseosos.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas...
> 
> Ya volvi de las vacaciones... ¿alguna novedad relevante? Estoy vaga, es por no leerme las más de 50 páginas de hilo que habéis escrito en mi ausencia...



Rebienvenida! ¿donde fuiste?

La única novedad es que pepón salió del armario.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Hola Pecata, otra novedad:

que Tonuel y Juanlu estan desaparecidos, las malas lenguas dicen que los han visto peleandose a grito pelado por un aparatito para conectarse a internete


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Jun 2010)

Pues he estado en el norte de Italia: Bergamo, Milan, lago de Garda, Verona, Venecia, Florencia, Pisa... de lo de que España perdió es lo único de lo que me he enterado, tenían teles con futbol en todos los restaurantes, terrazas, etc.

¿A qué se debe el subidón bursátil? :8::8::8:


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

Mas leña al fuego: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-bases-para-dos-decadas-de-crecimiento.html


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues he estado en el norte de Italia: Bergamo, Milan, lago de Garda, Verona, Venecia, Florencia, Pisa... de lo de que España perdió es lo único de lo que me he enterado, tenían teles con futbol en todos los restaurantes, terrazas, etc.
> 
> *¿A qué se debe el subidón bursátil? *:8::8::8:



te lo hemos subido para que tengas un mejor recorrido a la baja con tus cortos, da las gracias 

ahora mismo se acaba el chollo del lateral, ahora ni es lateral, sencillamente no se mueve nada, que bonito era cuando hacia lateral de 60 pipos mas o menos, que jarta a pillar hoygan 8:


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mas leña al fuego: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...as-bases-para-dos-decadas-de-crecimiento.html



¿creci...que? jajaja pero que chistosos son estos políticos...

No tendrían que morirse nunca, siempre enfermos!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

10 minutos para vencimientos yankys, ahora un pequeño rebotillo y guano de nuevo.

Ya tengo la orden de la otra mitad de cortos un poco mas arriba 8:


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

DJ en el limbo, quedan 4 minutillos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

segunda mitad de cortos abierta, yalodeciayo que justo a la hora me lo subian :no:

en breve viene el guano, lo malo es que si despues hace otra vez lateral hasta el vencimiento del ibex no creo que sea en estos mismos niveles, probablemente un poco mas abajo, ahora no hay que precipitarse cerrando los cortos, a riesgo de perderme 3 o 4 mete sacas mas en el lateral o peor aun perderme el guano .


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

Pues yo sigo viendo aguante artificial en el Stoxx, estos perroflautas aun lo quieren aguantar más, claro que muchos valores españoles también forman parte del Stoxx.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

Manda coj****es, estan como perrunos. Todavia llegamos a los 9900...

Pasiensia Daniel San.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

Ibex y Stoxx en verde mientras los gringos están en un rojo que ya empieza a ser brillante, si esto no es manipular que venga dios y lo vea.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ibex y Stoxx en verde mientras los gringos están en un rojo que ya empieza a ser brillante, si esto no es manipular que venga dios y lo vea.



tranquilo Mulder, todo llegara.

A mi se me ha olvidado que antes de los recortes de los vencimientos meten un poco de miedo y meti la segunda mitad al mismo nivel que las otras veces, tenia que haber esperado un poquito para meterle en todo lo alto, asi en vez de 20 o 30 pipos llevarme 50 o 60.... bueno para la siguiente tirada 

ah Mulder, por cierto, hasta ahora estaba seguro de quedarme corto para el lunes, pero me he puesto el disfraz de leon y he pensado lo siguiente :

Estos dias se han hinchado a meter papel y subir los indices, supongo que acompañados de gacelillas. En caso de que los leoncios se retiren, cosa muy probable, es posible que las gacelillas tiren ellas solitas de los indices hasta los 10.000 y sea ahi donde los leoncios se la metan enterita.

Por eso, quizas el lunes haya gap al alza e incluso suban al principio, aunque toda esta teoria dependera mucho de como cereemos hoy.

¿ te parece razonable ?


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Sigo viendo maximos...mantengo largos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sigo viendo maximos...mantengo largos



es logico queda poco mas de media hora para el vencimiento de los futuros del ibex , echale un ojo a la correspondencia con los demas indices que ya han hecho vencimientos :no:

y sobre todo si vas a aguantar para pillar las ultimas migajas pon un stop bien ceñidito por si acaso 8:


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes....
> Unos Larguitos????
> con vista a maximos de nuevo



Intentaremos apurar al máximo, vengo desde 9845


----------



## Gin-Co (18 Jun 2010)

"Las instituciones están neutrales, pero rozando el pasar a compradores, ojo con este dato. Puede que esté influenciado por el vencimiento de derivados, pero si pasara el vencimiento y su saldo pasara a claramente comprador el mercado podría tener un tramo de subida sorpresa por arriba. 

Justo en esta línea están empezando a cambiar los comentarios de los boletines especializados que circulan entre los hedge y lo que se oye en el mundillo.

Empieza a pensarse ya que el 1.125 pueda verse superado, ya no se ve el gran consenso vendedor que había antes. 

Si se piensa que en primer toque va a retroceder si es que llega, pero se cree en intentos posteriores podría pasar. 

La zona de compra preferida está ahora en el entorno 1.085 con stop loss por debajo de 1.075.

Como vemos un ambiente que está mejorando rápidamente.

No obstante entre los hedge circula una estadística que no gusta a nadie...

Ya la comenté hace unos días, en los últimos 15 años solo el 29% de las ocasiones la semana posterior al vencimiento ha sido alcista. Nunca fue alcista desde 2001."

Leído ahora mismo en la página de carpatos


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Vistos señores...


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Vuelvo a mi agujero...un placer y recuerden.
Los soportes y resistencias se reprograman cada media hora por los sistemas automáticos, y aleatoriamente se va contra tendencia.

Asi de fácil y así de complicado.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tranquilo Mulder, todo llegara.
> 
> A mi se me ha olvidado que antes de los recortes de los vencimientos meten un poco de miedo y meti la segunda mitad al mismo nivel que las otras veces, tenia que haber esperado un poquito para meterle en todo lo alto, asi en vez de 20 o 30 pipos llevarme 50 o 60.... bueno para la siguiente tirada
> 
> ...



No, no me parece razonable, el martes de la semana que viene, dia 22, ya dije que iba a ocurrir algo gordo y estoy prácticamente seguro de que el lunes también, van a ser dos días donde veremos arder Troya y no espero mejores perspectivas para el resto de la semana, como mucho podríamos volver a levantar el vuelo el viernes que viene. Otra cosa es el gap del lunes, pero eso ya entra en el apartado de fenómenos aislados.


----------



## Misterio (18 Jun 2010)

Impresionante al final acabamos en 10.000 a este paso.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

creo que el ibex acaba de resolver mis dudas, los leones no han querido dejar nada a las gacelas y ellos mismos lo han subido al 10.000 :ouch:

por lo tanto si tras el vencimiento recorta esta claro que me quedo corto para el lunes 

ups Mulder, no me habia leido tu respuesta, veo que coincide con lo que pienso yo una vez visto el ibex ahora mismo.

lo van a llevar hasta los 10.000 justitos en el vencimiento


----------



## tplink888 (18 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, no me parece razonable, el martes de la semana que viene, dia 22, ya dije que iba a ocurrir algo gordo y estoy prácticamente seguro de que el lunes también, van a ser dos días donde veremos arder Troya y no espero mejores perspectivas para el resto de la semana, como mucho podríamos volver a levantar el vuelo el viernes que viene. Otra cosa es el gap del lunes, pero eso ya entra en el apartado de fenómenos aislados.



Porque Mulder ve que sea precisamente este lunes y este martes ????

Por que no pueden posponerlo mas o hacer algun truquillo mas los que mandan en el chulibex ????

Les leo con atencion , y por que espera que ya empiecen las grandes manos a vender , y ademas usted no dice a vender en pequeño , dice que va a arder Troya


----------



## jcfdez (18 Jun 2010)

al final se ha disparado para arriba...quizás sea hora de meter un corto ...


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

tplink888 dijo:


> Porque Mulder ve que sea precisamente este lunes y este martes ????
> 
> Por que no pueden posponerlo mas o hacer algun truquillo mas los que mandan en el chulibex ????
> 
> Les leo con atencion , y por que espera que ya empiecen las grandes manos a vender , y ademas usted no dice a vender en pequeño , dice que va a arder Troya



El lunes y martes lo confirmaremos 

No tengo más información que esa que doy, tampoco digo que los leoncios vayan a vender ni nada parecido, solo digo que esos dos días caeremos con fuerza.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El lunes y martes lo confirmaremos
> 
> No tengo más información que esa que doy, tampoco digo que los leoncios vayan a vender ni nada parecido, solo digo que esos dos días caeremos con fuerza.



panico me das cuando predices movimiento con fuerza, eso lo aciertas siempre, no asi la direccion ::

No obstante como yo tambien espero que caiga tras tocar los 10.000 y 8 dias seguidos de subidas pues me quedare corto, ya veremos si con todo el cargador o con medio.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

Aun así eso no quiere decir que no sigamos subiendo más tarde, la semana que viene es la posterior al cuádruple vencimiento y estadísticamente bajista, aunque yo tengo otras razones añadidas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

pues le he metido los dos cartuchos de reserva que nunca utilizo en maximos, supongo que ahora lo tiraran una vez hecho el vencimiento.

Por si acaso no esperare mucho para cerrar esos 2 minis si baja y si sube tambien 8:


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun así eso no quiere decir que no sigamos subiendo más tarde, la semana que viene es la posterior al cuádruple vencimiento y estadísticamente bajista, aunque yo tengo otras razones añadidas.



Mulder, sabes cuando entrega España la presidencia europea?:bla:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Jun 2010)

Sostienen los 10.000 los muy joputas. Caeeee, caeeee.......


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Mira que habia decidido dejarlo hoy...aun queda chicha


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Se ha creado un nivel en 10.090....
No creo que quieran tocarlo hoy mismo...pero todo puede ser


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

Esto es una puta locura, en serio. ¿cuanto hace que dejo de tener sentido el ibex?::

Me voy media hora y me lo poneis en los 10k.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Este ultimo tiron no estaba en el guion de mi pelicula, si acaso estaba en el peor d los escenarios en el que lo llevan directo al 10100 .

Menos mal que hice caja el resto del dia, pero ahora mismo se ha volatilizado :fiufiu:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Jun 2010)

A los cortos nos están dejando el culo como un morrón. 
Bankinter +12% después de 8 días de subida. Habrán encontrado petróleo en alguna de las sucursales?


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

Esto no tiene criterio alguno dios mio!!!


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Esto no tiene criterio alguno dios mio!!!



Hamijo, si que lo tiene: estan preparando el proximo festin.


----------



## percebo (18 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Este ultimo tiron no estaba en el guion de mi pelicula, si acaso estaba en el peor d los escenarios en el que lo llevan directo al 10100 .
> 
> Menos mal que hice caja el resto del dia, pero ahora mismo se ha volatilizado :fiufiu:



La verdad es que el diía esta siendo jodido, a mi tampoco me ha salido exactamente como pensaba, de hecho ahor amismo no se que hacer si cerrar en corto o no.... pero no sera porque no te avisea ayer.....


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, si que lo tiene: estan preparando el proximo festin.



Yo entiendo vuestras explicaciones bertok, pero esque me parece exageradisimo pegar esas subidas cuando el resto van mas moderados. Me explico? porque pega un cantazo que de aqui a la luna esto.


----------



## Deudor (18 Jun 2010)

corto en bankinter a 5,34


----------



## evidente (18 Jun 2010)

alguien tiene algun anestesico en aerosol? Me duele hasta el alma...han pulverizado mis dos dias de ganacias...

voy a aguantar mis cortos hasta el proximo jueves...aunque se lleven hasta mi camisa


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2010)

En esa exageracion esta el caramelo envenenado que ponen a la venta.

Con la manipulacion del chulibex yo tambien me quedo asi:




Cuidadin.


----------



## Depeche (18 Jun 2010)

Creo que el Ibex lo van a subir hasta 10.077, a partir de ahí debería irse para abajo, dudo que supere el 10.077-10.080
Veremos que sucede, a mi me estan dando con BBVA en corto desde 8,61


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> A los cortos nos están dejando el culo como un morrón.
> Bankinter +12% después de 8 días de subida. Habrán encontrado petróleo en alguna de las sucursales?





percebo dijo:


> La verdad es que el diía esta siendo jodido, a mi tampoco me ha salido exactamente como pensaba, de hecho ahor amismo no se que hacer si cerrar en corto o no.... pero no sera porque no te avisea ayer.....



ya os contesto a los dos a la vez .

A los cortos desde ayer o incluso de hoy los han machacado.

En mi caso, empece largo, pille plusvis largo, lo deje subir mas y meti corto, en los recortes pille de nuevo plusvis y en el lateral mas ..


Con todo y con eso ahora mismo con este estiron creo que debo ir perdiendo, aunque si recorta 100 pipos ya cierro los 2 minis de ultimo recurso y quedo en paz mas o menos .

En el peor de los casos para estar contra tendencia saldre dignamente de esta por hoy.


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Se ha creado un nivel en 10.090....
> No creo que quieran tocarlo hoy mismo...pero todo puede ser



Demasiado cerca del cierre...fuera con nuevo pellizco.
Si se deja ese nivel, el lunes debería tocarlo...aunque luego caiga a los infiernos (que todavía no se sabe...se marcarán los niveles en las primeras horas del lunes)


----------



## Misterio (18 Jun 2010)

Lo estan llevando al límite igual que llevaron al límite la bajada en 8500, así que como siempre cuando todo parezca indicar una tendencia alcista imparable a medio-largo plazo se daran la vuelta, lo que me pregunto es que noticia van a sacar para ello .


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Un cierre por debajo de 9990...y perfecto


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Lo estan llevando al límite igual que llevaron al límite la bajada en 8500, así que como siempre cuando todo parezca indicar una tendencia alcista imparable a medio-largo plazo se daran la vuelta, lo que *me pregunto es que noticia van a sacar para ello *.



es muy probable que este relacionada con la valoracion de los activos inmobiliarios en los test de stress a los bancos.

Desde luego si hacen los test con el valor de tasacion de cuando dieron la hipoteca se los pueden meter por el orto, son mas falsos que una moneda de 3 euros.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Creo que el Ibex lo van a subir hasta 10.077, a partir de ahí debería irse para abajo, dudo que supere el 10.077-10.080
> Veremos que sucede, a mi me estan dando con BBVA en corto desde 8,61



Yo lo veo un poco mas arriba: 10300 - 10350.

La verdad es que clama al cielo tanta manipulacion, pero *casi siempre es asi* y nunca lo pondran facil.


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Los test se hacen con distintos valores de tasación de inmuebles, morosidad etc....

Es como una prueba de esfuerzo....le meten diferentes cargas y ven la viabilidad. Son más o menos fiables...


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

Esperen que aun lo van a tirar al final de todo, solo lo han subido para dejar sin garantías al gacelerío de a pie.

Llevan varios dias haciendo lo mismo y se les ve a la legua sus intenciones. Este lunes va a arder Troya.


----------



## Deudor (18 Jun 2010)

me quedo corto en bkt el fds.
Nada que perder.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esperen que aun lo van a tirar al final de todo, solo lo han subido para dejar sin garantías al gacelerío de a pie.
> 
> Llevan varios dias haciendo lo mismo y se les ve a la legua sus intenciones. Este lunes va a arder Troya.



Por timing, ¿lo ves bajista a partir de la proxima semana?.

Despues de un tiempo, tenga la escopeta cargada y con ganas de soltar plomo.


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-fijaros-la-subida-en-el-chfusd-y-chfeur.html

Este dato sigue tu teoria bertok, con el tema de las divisas.


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Por timing, ¿lo ves bajista a partir de la proxima semana?.
> 
> Despues de un tiempo, tenga la escopeta cargada y con ganas de soltar plomo.



Hasta el fin de semana no se analizarán las posiciones para maximizar beneficios. Ahora mismo nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, pero una táctica factible para la semana que viene sería, y antes de que analicemos datos :

Dos dias de bajadas, pisando los primeros stop y luego busqueda de los 10.500 en una semana o comienzos de la siguiente. (Con ese 10090...que se ha quedado por tocar)


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Por timing, ¿lo ves bajista a partir de la proxima semana?.
> 
> Despues de un tiempo, tenga la escopeta cargada y con ganas de soltar plomo.



Pues si, eso dice mi timing, creo que la semana que viene te van a faltar balas para meterle.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hasta el fin de semana no se analizarán las posiciones para maximizar beneficios. Ahora mismo nadie sabe lo que va a pasar, pero una táctica factible para la semana que viene sería, y antes de que analicemos datos :
> 
> Dos dias de bajadas, pisando los primeros stop y luego busqueda de los 10.500 en una semana o comienzos de la siguiente. (Con ese 10090...que se ha quedado por tocar)



La bajada de la semana que viene durará hasta el jueves como mínimo.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues si, eso dice mi timing, creo que la semana que viene te van a faltar balas para meterle.



Me cuesta verlo bajando desde el mismo lunes. Si miras el grafico del chulibex en diario, si lo dan la vuelta ya mismo seria para enviarlos a carcel una vez mas ....

Pero si estoy de acuerdo que estan a puntito de terminarse la alegrias larguistas.


----------



## bertok (18 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-fijaros-la-subida-en-el-chfusd-y-chfeur.html
> 
> Este dato sigue tu teoria bertok, con el tema de las divisas.



La reaccion del oro es extremadamente significativa.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Me cuesta verlo bajando desde el mismo lunes. Si miras el grafico del chulibex en diario, si lo dan la vuelta ya mismo seria para enviarlos a carcel una vez mas ....
> 
> Pero si estoy de acuerdo que estan a puntito de terminarse la alegrias larguistas.



A la cárcel tendrían que haber ido por las tonterías que han hecho esta semana, no por lo que ocurra después.

De todas formas habrá que seguir al SAN en gringolandia a ver que hace hasta que se acabe la sesión USA.


----------



## Fran200 (18 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Un cierre por debajo de 9990...y perfecto



Sigue la hoja de ruta.

La semana que viene más y mejor.

Mulder tendré en cuenta tu análisis.
Suerte a todos.


----------



## Mulder (18 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex (ya con el contrato de julio) ha sido normal y el saldo ha quedado positivo.

- Han estado mareando hasta casi las 13:00 comprando y vendiendo pero al final estaban vendiendo.
- A partir de ahí han comprado hasta las 16:30 más o menos.
- A partir de ahí han estado vendiendo sin que se notara demasiado pero han ido a más y a más a medida que se terminaba la sesión.
- En subasta han vendido.

Pues parece que pasado el vencimiento han empezado a soltar papelitos, pero lo han hecho de forma que no se notara mucho, sin apenas volumen pero prácticamente sin parar, la guinda ha sido la subasta.

Creo que con esto quedan claras cuales son las intenciones de cara al lunes.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Jun 2010)

Bueno gente, muchas gracias por participar. Voy saliendo de casa a por un hemorroidal y por supuesto, corto el fin de semana, con lo poco que me gusta dejar abiertas posis.


----------



## Desencantado (18 Jun 2010)

No entiendo mucho de bolsa, pero creo que han dejado caer un poco al IBEX al final de la sesión porque les daba vergüenza...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2010)

Va a arder de cortos por los cuatro costados


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Va a arder de cortos por los cuatro costados



no se si interpretar que vamos a arder los cortos o que vamos a meterle fuego al ibex


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (18 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Va a arder de cortos por los cuatro costados



Pues yo no creo que queden tantos abiertos porque con los meneos que le metieron después de las 16 se tienen que haber pulido hasta los stops mas conservadores, sobre todo cuando lo llevaron a los 10.050.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Pues yo no creo que queden tantos abiertos porque con los meneos que le metieron después de las 16 se tienen que haber pulido hasta los stops mas conservadores, sobre todo cuando lo llevaron a los 10.050.



Esperate que empiecen a coger confianza...


----------



## Samzer (18 Jun 2010)

Volatilidad del S&P500 desde 1950:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Pues yo no creo que queden tantos abiertos porque con los meneos que le metieron después de las 16 se tienen que haber pulido hasta los stops mas conservadores, sobre todo cuando lo llevaron a los 10.050.



Yo me quede abierto corto , no todos han apostado a cortos de principio a fin de sesion :no:

De todos modos apostaria a que la semana que viene vemos los 9500 como minimo y pelillos a la mar 

el que cree que han dejado caer el ibex al final por que les daba verguenza, no puede estar mas equivocado, estos no tienen verguenza ni la han conocido nunca, lo han dejado caer por que estaban vendiendo tal y como dice Mulder que han hecho los leoncios.

Pillando a las ultimas gacelillas .


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

El DJ se esta poniendo palote hamijos. De paso hago un up que andais dormidos.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Jun 2010)

El lunes va a ser un festival de cortos.

El guarribex esta vez no se escapa

p.d. coño, ya soy un ilustrisimo


----------



## rafaxl (18 Jun 2010)

DJ cierra casi plano.

Enhorabuena por tu 5k pepitoria.


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2010)

No es mi intención inquietar a nadie, pero mi _Hähnchen Kollisionswarnsystem_ (tm) indica que subiremos hasta los 10K3 en los próximos días antes de volver a caer violentamente al entorno de los 8K2 - 8K3.

La otra posibilidad que contemplaba es techo en 10K y para abajo, pero le doy menos crédito que a la anterior, y sus señales técnicas son más débiles.

Y con esto me mojo con previsiones, como le gusta a Zulomannnnn.

Veremos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> No es mi intención inquietar a nadie, pero mi _Hähnchen Kollisionswarnsystem_ (tm) indica que subiremos hasta los 10K3 en los próximos días antes de volver a caer violentamente al entorno de los 8K2 - 8K3.
> 
> La otra posibilidad que contemplaba es techo en 10K y para abajo, pero le doy menos crédito que a la anterior, y sus señales técnicas son más débiles.
> 
> ...



:8: :8: :8: no me jodas xd que me he quedado corto con todo lo gordo, para una vez que te mojas es para fastidiarme el fin de semana 

Digo yo que aunque sea cierto lo que dices tendremos que tener un recorte antes ¿no? o vamos a subir 2000 pipos desde minimos sin un descanso...............llevamos 8 dias subiendo en vertical, tenemos/necesitamos un recorte.

Y ese recorte sera el lunes y el martes para gloria de mi cuenta


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2010)

Es posible que se tome un pequeño respiro a la baja antes de seguir, no llego a precisar tanto. Pero sinceramente, yo no apostaría un margin call en ello. 

El Lunes será un día muy interesante desde el punto de vista técnico, estoy deseando que llegue, aunque sólo sea para ver si tenía razón o no.

Pero insisto, el _Hähnchen Kollisionswarnsystem _ ha hablado claramente, y dice que primero 10K3, y luego 8K2 - 8K3.

Tú hazme caso o no, ya sabes, esto es un país libre ::

Además, el HK también se equivoca.
De vez en cuando...






zuloman dijo:


> :8: :8: :8: no me jodas xd que me he quedado corto con todo lo gordo, para una vez que te mojas es para fastidiarme el fin de semana
> 
> Digo yo que aunque sea cierto lo que dices tendremos que tener un recorte antes ¿no? o vamos a subir 2000 pipos desde minimos sin un descanso...............llevamos 8 dias subiendo en vertical, tenemos/necesitamos un recorte.
> 
> Y ese recorte sera el lunes y el martes para gloria de mi cuenta


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2010)

He revisado el cálculo ajustando unas tuercas allí y unos tornillos acá, y me sale que quizás (y subrayo lo de _quizás_) hagamos techo en 10,240 en vez de hacerlo en los 10K3.

Bueno, algo es algo Zulomannnn... te ahorro 60 pips de dolor culero, si acaso llegase a tener razón ::::

Entonces, has sacado a Bajaman a pasear para este Lunes?
How interesting...




zuloman dijo:


> :8: :8: :8: no me jodas xd que me he quedado corto con todo lo gordo, para una vez que te mojas es para fastidiarme el fin de semana
> 
> Digo yo que aunque sea cierto lo que dices tendremos que tener un recorte antes ¿no? o vamos a subir 2000 pipos desde minimos sin un descanso...............llevamos 8 dias subiendo en vertical, tenemos/necesitamos un recorte.
> 
> Y ese recorte sera el lunes y el martes para gloria de mi cuenta


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> He revisado el cálculo ajustando unas tuercas allí y unos tornillos acá, y me sale que quizás (y subrayo lo de _quizás_) hagamos techo en 10,240 en vez de hacerlo en los 10K3.
> 
> Bueno, algo es algo Zulomannnn... te ahorro 60 pips de dolor culero, si acaso llegase a tener razón ::::
> 
> ...



Bajaman estara al mando toda la semana que viene probablemente........ seguro el lunes y el martes :no:

¿ no ha leido usted las predicciones apocalipticas del doctor Mulder ? ¿ no sabe usted que segun el doctor el martes habra un misterioso acontecimiento planetario que no ha desvelado y que nos enviara al infierno los indices y a la gloria a los bajistas ?

Se merece usted arder en la hoguera por infiel, apostata y hereje


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2010)

Bueno, como sabes, el técnico siempre está sujeto a que venga un fundamental de los gordos y lo mande todo al carajo, qué se yo.... que el Lunes Hungría haga default? cualquier cosa podría bastar para que el técnico saltara por los aires.

Así que por supuesto, si pasara "algo gordo" la semana que viene, olvídate de cualquier AT.

Yo sólo hago humildes analisis técnicos con la información disponible en cada momento, caballero, no vaticino eventos futuros 




zuloman dijo:


> Bajaman estara al mando toda la semana que viene probablemente........ seguro el lunes y el martes :no:
> 
> ¿ no ha leido usted las predicciones apocalipticas del doctor Mulder ? ¿ no sabe usted que segun el doctor el martes habra un misterioso acontecimiento planetario que no ha desvelado y que nos enviara al infierno los indices y a la gloria a los bajistas ?
> 
> Se merece usted arder en la hoguera por infiel, apostata y hereje


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, como sabes, *el técnico siempre está sujeto a que venga un fundamental de los gordos *y lo mande todo al carajo, qué se yo.... que el Lunes Hungría haga default? cualquier cosa podría bastar para que el técnico saltara por los aires.
> 
> Así que por supuesto, si pasara "algo gordo" la semana que viene, olvídate de cualquier AT.
> 
> Yo sólo hago humildes analisis técnicos con la información disponible en cada momento, caballero, no vaticino eventos futuros



Teniendo por presidente a ZParo esa posibilidad es exponencial en el ibex 

De todas maneras es curioso que el analisis tecnico de Mulder diga todo lo contrario ¿ quien de los dos lo esta haciendo mal ?


----------



## pollastre (19 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Teniendo por presidente a ZParo esa posibilidad es exponencial en el ibex
> 
> De todas maneras es curioso que el analisis tecnico de Mulder diga todo lo contrario ¿ *quien de los dos lo esta haciendo mal *?



Coño, muy fácil: espérate al Lunes copón 

Si nos vamos p'arriba, pollastre for president.

Si nos vamos p'abajo, pollastre a la parrilla.

Anda que la solución es muy complicada!


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jun 2010)

Hay una notica por el foro que no se que tal sentara a las bolsas el lunes, me imagino que ya lo habreis leido. :fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hay una notica por el foro que no se que tal sentara a las bolsas el lunes, me imagino que ya lo habreis leido. :fiufiu:



Los barcos de guerra rumbo al mar rojo?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Coño, muy fácil: espérate al Lunes copón
> 
> Si nos vamos p'arriba, pollastre for president.
> 
> ...



¿ te has quedado largo el viernes? :

Espero que no, asi no tendre remordimientos si acierto 8:


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jun 2010)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Los barcos de guerra rumbo al mar rojo?



Meck! agua. Aunque tambien puede influir mis tiros van mas hacia el este y sus revaluaciones monetarias, no se hasta que cierto punto es cierto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hay una notica por el foro que no se que tal sentara a las bolsas el lunes, me imagino que ya lo habreis leido. :fiufiu:



si es la de que Ana Belen dice que hemos vivido como nuevos ricos o la de que España perdio ante Suiza, creo que ya estan descontadas por el mercado 

¿ a que noticia te refieres hombre?


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jun 2010)

Ni hasta el fin de semana se puede descansar . Lo confieso leo burbuja hasta los sabados :S


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si es la de que Ana Belen dice que hemos vivido como nuevos ricos o la de que España perdio ante Suiza, creo que ya estan descontadas por el mercado
> 
> ¿ a que noticia te refieres hombre?



Te he puesto justo antes pero como hemos posteado a la vez se pisan .

China da paso a que el yuan flote por decirlo asi, por eso digo que no se hasta donde puede afectar.


----------



## rafaxl (19 Jun 2010)

China Geithner afirma que ahora habrá que ver 'cuán lejos y rápido' permite Pekín que se aprecie el yuan | Economía


----------



## evidente (20 Jun 2010)

Al parecer en China tambien tienen a un Zapatero

China says no major changes in exchange rate - Yahoo! Finance

Pues si lo primero iba a mover mercado, imaginate esto segundo


----------



## Efren (20 Jun 2010)

<object width="640" height="524"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/BNIX07MX3fb713091a76af7e192a52706f8a12df"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/BNIX07MX3fb713091a76af7e192a52706f8a12df" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="524"></embed></object>

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 18-Junio-2010.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Jun 2010)

Venga, vamos a animar un poco el hilo con una porra :rolleye:

Apostemos a cuanto y a donde se va el ibex la semana que viene, el premio para el que mas se aproxime sera el nombramiento de tochobolsita oficial y los thanks unanimes de los participantes habituales del hilo.

Pero los que mas se equivoquen tampoco se iran de vacio, propongo un certificado Toneluanico ( contamos con tu colaboracion Tonuel ) de obligada inclusion en la firma del afectado durante todo el mes de Junio y un megaowend a pagina completa 

De momento ya tenemos dos apuestas ( si pollastre no se acojona :cook: ) :

1.- Zuloman : veremos los 9500

2.- Pollastre : veremos los 10250 

Hagan juego señores, es muy facil, se trata de adivinar el maximo o minimo semanal que veremos, solo DOS seran los elegidos de entre todos los apostantes, el que mas se aproxime y el que mas lejos se quede .... el resto podra seguir disfrutando de una vida sin complicaciones en el hilo , supongo que nadie se va a asustar teniendo en cuenta que un zuloman cualquiera se moja ::


----------



## rafaxl (20 Jun 2010)

Yo no pongo nada porque con el tema de los chinos a saber por donde puede salir escopetao el ibex (y los demas). No se si al final se rajaran o no los chinorris pero le estan haciendo un favor a unos cuantos.


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Venga, vamos a animar un poco el hilo con una porra :rolleye:
> 
> Apostemos a cuanto y a donde se va el ibex la semana que viene, el premio para el que mas se aproxime sera el nombramiento de tochobolsita oficial y los thanks unanimes de los participantes habituales del hilo.
> 
> ...



Que insensatos


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Que insensatos




El peor de los análisis técnicos no tiene problemas para sobrevivir cuando va de la mano de la más férrea disciplina monetaria, no lo olvide Ud.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yo no pongo nada porque con el tema de los chinos a saber por donde puede salir escopetao el ibex (y los demas). No se si al final se rajaran o no los chinorris pero le estan haciendo un favor a unos cuantos.





bertok dijo:


> Que insensatos



hay que mojarse o no vale eh :no:

A ver si pollastre y yo vamos a ser los tontos del higo del hilo, el que no apueste que se abstenga luego de hacer comentarios ...... con lo bonito que es tener alguien con quien poder meterse con su consentimiento ¿ os la vais a perder ?


----------



## bertok (20 Jun 2010)

1.- Zuloman : veremos los 9500

2.- Pollastre : veremos los 10250

3.- Bertok : veremos los 8800


----------



## @@strom (20 Jun 2010)

@@strom : Veremos los 9000


----------



## Fran200 (20 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> 1.- Zuloman : veremos los 9500
> 
> 2.- Pollastre : veremos los 10250
> 
> 3.- Bertok : veremos los 8800



Mañana tocaremos 10.090 (aunque cerremos en rojo)
El máximo estará en los 10.425 (afinando a tope)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Jun 2010)

@@strom;2945673[/QUOTE dijo:


> 1.- Zuloman : veremos los 9500
> 
> 2.- Pollastre : veremos los 10250
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2010)

.- Zuloman : veremos los 9500

2.- Pollastre : veremos los 10250

3.- Bertok : veremos los 8800 

4.-@@strom : Veremos los 9000

5.- Fran200 : veremos los 10.425

6.- ghkghk: veremos los 7.000 el martes tras la derrota de España.


----------



## percebo (20 Jun 2010)

1.- Zuloman : veremos los 9500

2.- Pollastre : veremos los 10250

3.- Bertok : veremos los 8800 

4.-@@strom : Veremos los 9000

5.- Fran200 : veremos los 10.425

6.- ghkghk: veremos los 7.000 el martes tras la derrota de España.


7.- Percebo: Veremos los 9600 primero y luego los 10250.

En cuanto a los niveles no tengo ni idea, si seran esos u otros, la verdad, iran donde tengan que ir (o más bien tengan pensado llevarlos), pero creo que si han puesto tanta pasta en los bancos para subirlos hasta donde estan no es para colocar la birria de papel que pudieron endiñar el viernes (movimientos muy bruscos sin apenas resistencia y fases en las que la cotizacion no se movia apenas al medidia), no se si lo llevarán a 10250 o 10500, pero creo que antes lo van a bajar puede que a 9800 o 9600 para poner los precios mas atractivos... y entonces si, comenzar con una subida fuerte de inicio que atraiga nuevos inversores y entonces colocar su papel, dejando que suba la cotizacion muy lentamente, así no se donde nos llevarán, pero creo que los 10.000 se los funden y no creo que dejen que se desplome rapido, necesitarán tiempo para colocar sus papelitos (dias o incluso semanas), en mi opinion para ver el wano, habra que estar atento a dos cosas, una a ver movimientos sostenidos de crecimiento pero muy lentamente que dejen en la grafica intradia una linea creciente poco inclinada y llena de pequeños dientes (que indicaria que estan colocando el papel ya en serio) y dos un día de salida en euforia (auque este ultimo no es imprescindible, pueden dar el hachazo de cualquier manera una vez que coloquen el papel, pero yo andaría con ojo en la proxima apertura que dejase un gap importante seguido de una subida fuerte). De todas maneras creo que lo mejor es no salir al mercado con una idea preconcebida de niveles, ya que esa es la mejor manera de darse contra una roca cuando descubramos que simplemente los que mandan tenian otra idea para ese día y aqui mas importante que ganar pasta es no perderla.


----------



## pollastre (20 Jun 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> .- Zuloman : veremos los 9500
> 
> 2.- Pollastre : veremos los 10250
> 
> ...




Eso es un fundamental, y lo demás son tonterías


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 Jun 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> .-
> 
> 6.- ghkghk: veremos los 7.000 el martes tras la derrota de España.



Recuerde que se rifa un megaowned y llevar en su firma el certificado Toneluano todo el mes, se lo digo por si quiere reflexionar , aun esta a tiempo de modificar su prediccion


----------



## ghkghk (20 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Recuerde que se rifa un megaowned y llevar en su firma el certificado Toneluano todo el mes, se lo digo por si quiere reflexionar , aun esta a tiempo de modificar su prediccion



Me reafirmo porque el empate también nos llevaría a los 7.000. Son dos resultados de tres posibles. Me siento muy cómodo con mi apuesta.


----------



## aksarben (20 Jun 2010)

1.- Zuloman : veremos los 9500
2.- Pollastre : veremos los 10250
3.- Bertok : veremos los 8800 
4.-@@strom : Veremos los 9000
5.- Fran200 : veremos los 10.425
6.- ghkghk: veremos los 7.000 el martes tras la derrota de España.
7.- Percebo: Veremos los 9600 primero y luego los 10250.

8.- aksarben: Veremos los 10100 y luego los 9800.


----------



## rafaxl (20 Jun 2010)

De momento el eur/usd viene con subidas ya. Veremos si se cumplen las predicciones de Mulder o no.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Jun 2010)

1.- Zuloman : veremos los 9500
2.- Pollastre : veremos los 10250
3.- Bertok : veremos los 8800 
4.-@@strom : Veremos los 9000
5.- Fran200 : veremos los 10.425
6.- ghkghk: veremos los 7.000 el martes tras la derrota de España.
7.- Percebo: Veremos los 9600 primero y luego los 10250.
8.- aksarben: Veremos los 10100 y luego los 9800.

9.- Pepitoria: Veremos los 9500 y después rebote


----------



## rafaxl (20 Jun 2010)

No si al final habra tela...

China Un senador estadounidense acusa a China de 'echarse atrás' en la flexibilización de la cotización de su moneda | Economía


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

Velon verde de los futuros del sp...6 puntos. Apertura con Gap alcista de 4 puntos, lo que lo sitúa en 1127.
Ibex futuro cerca de 10.100

P.D. Ha llegado a tocar niveles de 1130 en la apertura. Empiezan a dejar señales y niveles.


----------



## @@strom (21 Jun 2010)

Mañana será un buen dia para abrir cortos.
1,25 nivel clave en el euro.


----------



## xavigomis (21 Jun 2010)

Dolor, veo mucho dolor...


----------



## Misterio (21 Jun 2010)

10150 en el Ibex.


----------



## Deudor (21 Jun 2010)

El papelón se retrasa.


----------



## percebo (21 Jun 2010)

Jejejejejejeje, segun igmarkets 10180, no me creo na, hasta que no abra el eurostoxx....


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2010)

El futuro en el sp en 1031


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

Buenos días, aviso a los cortos, el stoxxx rozando los 2800!!! con mega gap al alza. Mal dia para estar cortos, espero que nadie dejase posiciones abiertas.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Vaya con la noticia de los chinos, parece que le ha sentado muy bien al mercado, pero creo que el Stoxx no pasa hoy de 2810.


----------



## evidente (21 Jun 2010)

Yo deje posiciones abiertas, creo que tendre que ir al proctologo para que me planifiquen una operacion de reconstruccion


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

Yo ya no les veo techo a los mercados, ya no veo rebote, si no quizás un cambio de tendencia, desde los 8700-8800 del ibex no ha dejado de subir y el stoxxx desde los 2500.


----------



## percebo (21 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Yo deje posiciones abiertas, creo que tendre que ir al proctologo para que me planifiquen una operacion de reconstruccion



Pues si eso, me coges hora, creo que me han avisado los de interdin que todo lo que levante el viernes se lo tengo que devolver en un solo plazo



pyn dijo:


> Yo ya no les veo techo a los mercados, ya no veo rebote, si no quizás un cambio de tendencia, desde los 8700-8800 del ibex no ha dejado de subir y el stoxxx desde los 2500.



De eso se trata el juego, cuando todos piensen que ya no es un rebote, es el momento de colocar papel.


----------



## qpvlde (21 Jun 2010)

Demasiado sentimiento negativo en los mercados nunca ha sido la mejor receta para bajar, al contrario siempre es el momento de alcanzar subidas históricas, que precederán a bajadas homéricas, eso sí, cuando ya nadie las espere


----------



## Nico (21 Jun 2010)

Alguien vio a rbotic ?

Me dicen que lo están buscando de un largo hilo de inverforos o bolsamanía o algo así para felicitarlo.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Alguien vio a rbotic ?
> 
> Me dicen que lo están buscando de un largo hilo de inverforos o bolsamanía o algo así para felicitarlo.




Supongo que habrá proyectado su psique al plano astral para huir y evitar que lo corran a gorrazos. Se rumorea también que ha pedido asilo político en la Casa de Acuario


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

Si teniamos que hacer nuevos maximos, mejor que sea asi, en el gap.

Lo malo es que despues del gap siga subiendo , en ese caso el moreno visitante no va a dar abasto 8:

Las previsiones tecnicas de Pollastre ya me parecen una bendicion de Dios en este momento 

Y van 9 dias sin descanso hacia arriba ( con la excepcion del - o,60 % de 1 dia ) :cook:


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si teniamos que hacer nuevos maximos, mejor que sea asi, en el gap.
> 
> Lo malo es que despues del gap siga subiendo , en ese caso el moreno visitante no va a dar abasto 8:
> 
> ...




Si te fijas, de momento se ha parado en pre exactamente en la zona que te dije. Pero te recomiendo que no te fíes: el asunto del yuán ha desvirtuado bastante todos los técnicos de la semana pasada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Si te fijas, de momento se ha parado en pre exactamente en la zona que te dije. Pero te recomiendo que no te fíes: el asunto del yuán ha desvirtuado bastante todos los técnicos de la semana pasada.



No me fio, pero de momento aguanto por si se cumple ¿no? ienso: , ¿ que esta haciendo el eurotxx ? baja algo desde el gap o sigue tirando palcielo ?

Mulder , con los movimientos fuertes eres como una pistola de duelo xd, nunca se sabe para donde va a salir el tiro.....y van 4 , ajusta tu play para estas ocasiones.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No me fio, pero de momento aguanto por si se cumple ¿no? ienso: , ¿ que esta haciendo el eurotxx ? baja algo desde el gap o sigue tirando palcielo ?



Plano tras apertura. Espectacular el gap en los gráficos, por cierto.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No me fio, pero de momento aguanto por si se cumple ¿no? ienso: , ¿ que esta haciendo el eurotxx ? baja algo desde el gap o sigue tirando palcielo ?
> 
> Mulder , con los movimientos fuertes eres como una pistola de duelo xd, nunca se sabe para donde va a salir el tiro.....y van 4 , ajusta tu play para estas ocasiones.



Hállome en ello, de lo que estoy bastante seguro y así vengo anunciándolo desde hace tiempo es que mañana, dia 22, nos vamos al infierno, para hoy tenía alguna duda, pero con los niveles alcanzados el viernes nada estaba anunciando esto.

edito: aun creo que hoy nos podemos ir al infierno también, pero deberíamos iniciar ese movimiento a la baja dentro de no mucho tiempo.

edito2: veo a la mayoría de valores en niveles sospechosamente redondos, al menos los importantes.


----------



## evidente (21 Jun 2010)

Percebo, tienes hora, mañana a las 16:00, mientras tanto toma aire y....trata de disfrutar....::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hállome en ello, de lo que estoy bastante seguro y así vengo anunciándolo desde hace tiempo es que mañana, dia 22, nos vamos al infierno, para hoy tenía alguna duda,* pero con los niveles alcanzados el viernes nada estaba anunciando esto.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> si, si que habia algo que lo anunciaba, el analisis tecnico de Pollastre


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias,que digo, buenisimos días señores


----------



## percebo (21 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Percebo, tienes hora, mañana a las 16:00, mientras tanto toma aire y....trata de disfrutar....::::::



Gracias, yo ya estaba con mis ejercicios de relajación, de todas maneras, vamos a ver que pasa, no creo que nuestro gap sea tan grande como el del resto de indices.


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión un cierre hoy por encima de 9.600 nos lleva directamente a niveles de 10.500, en pocos días.
> 
> Si perdemos esos 9.600, se deberían de buscar los 9.055-8.700 y por debajo carajazo hasta los 8.200.
> 
> Aunque de momento sigo apostando por el primer escenario.




Esta nota es de la mañana del 16 de junio....lo que no esperaba es que lo prepararan para el mismo lunes.

Los niveles de hoy están marcados y va a ser un día de ganar mucha pasta.
Suerte a todos


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

Os recuerdo ese nivel de 10090...debe de tocarlo


----------



## percebo (21 Jun 2010)

Yo ya tome medidas, asumidos -500, ahora qu hagan lo que quieran, pero yo creo que va a estar subiendo, lento pero subiendo.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Os recuerdo ese nivel de 10090...debe de tocarlo



Ya lo ha tocado.


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Yo ya tome medidas, asumidos -500, ahora qu hagan lo que quieran, pero yo creo que va a estar subiendo, lento pero subiendo.



Por mi encantado, si hoy llegamos al objetivo planteado para fin de semana, me puedo pegar hasta el lunes que viene de relax con los deberes hechos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

yo por si acaso he cerrado media posicion ahora mismo en minimos para poder aguantar mis cortos sin problemas varios dias............o para meterle de nuevo con todo lo gordo si sube hoy :no:

A mi no me pillan otra vez en un acto de fe 8:


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya lo ha tocado.



El mínimo me aparece en 10109....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

Con un par de cojones he cerrado todos los cortos en 10050 y he vuelto a abrir la mitad en 10100 , minimizando perdidas .

La otra mitad preparada por si sube


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> La que nos está liando "especulador financiero" que esta missing estos días.



Dicen las malas leguas que esta en el caribe rodeado de mulatas y con un aparatito en la mano que no suelta en todo el dia 

Tambien dicen las malas lenguas que Tonuel esta viviendo un romance interracial atado boca abajo en una cama redonda


----------



## Deudor (21 Jun 2010)

Broken ojals presents: 

¡El guano clarísimo que nunca llega!


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

Deudor, el guano clarísimo nunca llegará si el sentimiento en este foro es de guano claro xDDD.


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2010)

Buenos días,

Con esta fuerza alcista, se podrían ver los siguientes niveles durante las próximas semanas (si recorta, pero la sangre no llega al río):

DOW: 10.800

SP500: 1.175

En USA llegaríamos a ese objetivo aproximado por el doble suelo que han dejado los índices.

IBEX: 10.400

En el ibex no me atrevería a ser muy preciso, pues en realidad entre los 10.200 y los 10.400 me sale una zona que debería servir para desacelerar y empezar, según mi opinión, a preparar el giro, algo parecido a esto que planteaba estas semanas:







El escenario, por supuesto, siguiría siendo el mismo: un rebote más o menos espectacular dentro de la tendencia bajista. Por cierto, del 8 de junio:



> 2 sesiones rozando el borde del abismo, con muy poco volumen, y el miedo empieza a ser profundo. Sigo pensando que los cortos pueden ser muy peligrosos en este punto, porque aunque el ibex marca nuevos mínimos (en realidad se ha apoyado en el soporte propuesto, rebotando de inmediato), los demás índices aguantan dónde tienen que aguantar, y son los que mandan.
> 
> El volumen es bajísimo, ojo cuando reaparezca, que en semanal por norma después de que haya una secuencia de barras decrecientes, cuando empieza a volver el volumen suele producirse un movimiento con continuidad durante algunas semanas.



Creo que por el momento cumple bastante bien. 

No sé si alguien se ha quedado pillado con algún corto, espero que no, me sabría mal después de haber estado estos últimos días advirtiendo de la posibilidad de un rebote fuerte como el de febrero, en unas circunstancias muy parecidas, de hecho. Estaría bien volver a debatir nuestras posiciones y no usar el hilo solamente para declarar que va a llover guano por nuestros cojones, así podríamos aprovechar para contemplar otras posibilidades y, tal vez, mejorar la gestión del riesgo.


----------



## BOYPER (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Con un par de cojones he cerrado todos los cortos en 10050 y he vuelto a abrir la mitad en 10100 , minimizando perdidas .
> 
> La otra mitad preparada por si sube



yo he abierto cortos en 10081.. pero esto está muy fuerte y me da pánico!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

Con estos mete saca ya me he ahorrado la mitad de las perdidas. Como decimos en mi tierra " ya no llueve tanto "


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> No sé si alguien se ha quedado pillado con algún corto, espero que no, me sabría mal después de haber estado estos últimos días advirtiendo de la posibilidad de un rebote fuerte como el de febrero, en unas circunstancias muy parecidas, de hecho. Estaría bien volver a debatir nuestras posiciones y no usar el hilo solamente para declarar que va a llover guano por nuestros cojones, así podríamos aprovechar para contemplar otras posibilidades y, tal vez, mejorar la gestión del riesgo.



El guano lo tendremos mañana y de eso estoy segurísimo, desde luego habían razones para pensar que hoy nos la daríamos a base de bien una vez pasado el vencimiento. 

De todas formas hoy lo único que hemos tenido ha sido un fuerte gap al alza, el Stoxx desde que ha pasado la primera hora de sesión está haciendo nuevos mínimos a medida que pasa el tiempo.

Por otra parte no creo que este sea el final de las subidas, como ya dije en cierto lugar, pero si nos hace falta corregir los desequilibrios acumulados. En este momento estamos demasiado sobrecomprados.


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Os recuerdo ese nivel de 10090...debe de tocarlo



A 8 puntos se ha quedado (ibex contado)...sigamos amasando::


----------



## Deudor (21 Jun 2010)

El lateral lo aguanto hasta las 11:00 a ver si cambia algo, con SL ajustado.
Si a las 12:00 todo sigue igual, voy a comprar bien y asumir pérdidas.
Los yankees no nos van a traer inestabilidad.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

Bueno, dejo una orden de cierre de cortos 100 pipos por debajo de donde estamos ahora, y me largo, si cuando vuelva se ha ejecutado el error de hoy me sale gratis total y tendre media posicion de cortos abierta...... si sigue bajando beneficios y si ha subido cortos a tutiplen 

No se cuantos dias llevo ya que estando corto no me cuesta ni un duro a base de pillar rebotes .....cuanto mas arriba mas dura sera la caida 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jun 2010)

Los pepones están retrocediento!


----------



## Claca (21 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El guano lo tendremos mañana y de eso estoy segurísimo, desde luego habían razones para pensar que hoy nos la daríamos a base de bien una vez pasado el vencimiento.
> 
> De todas formas hoy lo único que hemos tenido ha sido un fuerte gap al alza, el Stoxx desde que ha pasado la primera hora de sesión está haciendo nuevos mínimos a medida que pasa el tiempo.
> 
> Por otra parte no creo que este sea el final de las subidas, como ya dije en cierto lugar, pero si nos hace falta corregir los desequilibrios acumulados. En este momento estamos demasiado sobrecomprados.



Recortar un poco sería lógico. A estas alturas, de hecho, creo que el ibex tiene un menor potencial de subida que USA (hace unas semanas dije lo contrario), o lo que es lo mismo, podría caer más para respetar los niveles sin descolgarse del rebote generalizado.

Por cierto, fíjate que en el gráfico orientativo que he puesto, los máximos son a principios de Julio ; )


----------



## evidente (21 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El guano lo tendremos mañana y de eso estoy segurísimo, desde luego habían razones para pensar que hoy nos la daríamos a base de bien una vez pasado el vencimiento.
> 
> De todas formas hoy lo único que hemos tenido ha sido un fuerte gap al alza, el Stoxx desde que ha pasado la primera hora de sesión está haciendo nuevos mínimos a medida que pasa el tiempo.
> 
> Por otra parte no creo que este sea el final de las subidas, como ya dije en cierto lugar, pero si nos hace falta corregir los desequilibrios acumulados. En este momento estamos demasiado sobrecomprados.



No te vaya a pasar lo que rbotic y su mistico 16/06.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> No te vaya a pasar lo que rbotic y su mistico 16/06.



En mi caso creo que tengo un 'background' de aciertos más abultado que rbotic.

Por cierto, para el dia 16 dije que era previsible una caida aunque no demasiado fuerte y así fue


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

Bueno hasta luego, ya se han marcado los niveles para esta tarde.
Volveremos a por algo más de pasta.

Suerte a todos
P.d. Ojo a la ruptura de 10224


----------



## Deudor (21 Jun 2010)

Como era de prever, me saltó el Stop.
Dejo de sufrir.


----------



## tonuel (21 Jun 2010)

Pufff... con el chulibex de los cojones... :ouch:


me vuelvo a la madriguera... ::



Buenas noches... ::


----------



## tonuel (21 Jun 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Como era de prever, me saltó el Stop.
> Dejo de sufrir.





como todos... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

Otro al que le ha saltado el stop en máximos. Y lo peor es que no quedan ganas de ponerse corto con estos joputas. Como Mulder acierte el bajón de mañana es para cortarse los coj..


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2010)

Menudo cebo han soltado con el gap al alza de hoy


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Menudo cebo han soltado con el gap al alza de hoy



Me temo que es lo único que vamos a ver alcista hoy, la sesión no se acaba por un gap fuerte en apertura.

De todas formas aun no nos han demostrado que quieran ir en alguna dirección concreta.

edito: otro aspecto que he podido observar desde mayo es que se superan ciertos niveles importantes y a donde no se debería llegar en ningún caso y que suponen conseguir niveles más altos (en teoría) para bajar desde ahí, esa es una jugarreta bastante sucia que no están dejando de hacer.

Mucho cuidado con esto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jun 2010)

lo americanos vienen con fuerza.....


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

Por ahora el ibex parece que quiere hacer nuevos máximos, algo me dice que con la apertura americana lo romperemos los 10200, por cierto en eleconomista se les ha ido el dedo y se ve 11.100 xDDD.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

Los stops son de pobres :: yo he estado aguantando el tiron con media posicion y le acabo de meter otra media , con 2 cojones 

Mi guano vendra y mi cuenta lo agradecera 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 Jun 2010)

Buenos días a tod@s... 

Aunque estemos a más de 2000 puntos de máximos en el Ibex, índices como por ejemplo el DAX, hoy se han quedado a 10 puntos del máximo de todo el rebote desde marzo2009, ahora mismo estamos muy cercanos a un doble techo. Será interesante ver lo que hace en ese momento...

Toda la bajada cuadra muy bien con todos los niveles fibo, este doble techo quedaría encuadrado en el fibo61,8%







Saludos...

PD: El fibo61,8% exactamente está en 6408 puntos... y los anteriores máximos en 6341...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

Un comentario interesante de Kostarov:

"Así en el mercado ya digo quedan cuatro gatos, de los que esos Hedges con sus posiciones bajistas son los que mandan o mejor dicho mandaban cuando esto caía en vertical, ya que como bien saben van por máquinas y esas máquinas solo venden en corto cuando esto se hunde, eso de vender en subida no se les da bien y simplemente salen al mercado cuando ven debilidad. Así esas posiciones que han pillado a la baja en muchos casos son excesivas, y no es que sea monstruosas si las comparamos con el capital de las compañías, pero sí son Monstruosas si las comparamos con los volumenes que día tras día estamos viviendo. Así esos que han dado contrapartida a esas posiciones, comprando ellos solitos a la baja, esos cuidadores, cuatro que quedan en el mercado y ya se imaginan de los valores que son, siguen siendo los que van haciendo el Agosto, ya que todo lo que han tenido que ir comprando a la baja lo van soltando diciendo eso de Pitas Pitas Palomitas ahora al alza.

De manera que en el Mercado están los cuatro gatos bajistas (los Hedges cortos) y esos cuidadores. Y eso tiene un peligro, el peligro claro está que es para los Bajistas que ya no saben que Rumores lanzar o que noticias intentar filtrar para tirar el mercado.

A todo esto el Ibex 35 hace dos semanas ya saben nos lo mandaban a los 8000 y ahora resulta que ya estamos en los 10200.........

En este caso, y en esta situación el Volumen está siendo lo más importante de todo, pero no el volumen en sí negociado, sino ese que seguimos ya de hace mucho tiempo donde comentamos esos Compradores y esos Vendedores que viene a ser lo realmente importante."


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

Quién nos lo iba a decir: 10.200,50 señores.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Quién nos lo iba a decir: 10.200,50 señores.



a 40 pipos ants de los maximos pollastriles :no: pues venga cuanto antes los toque antes caemos, yo aguanto impasible el ademan


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

No os preocupéis bajistas! Yo os salvaré! Meto un largo y el IBEX seguro vuelve a los 8K. :´(


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jun 2010)

Yo creo que si la apertura americana es con un buen gap, esto tirará para arriba, esperando que las últimas gacelillas entren y a partir de las 4 esto se hunde.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> No os preocupéis bajistas! Yo os salvaré! Meto un largo y el IBEX seguro vuelve a los 8K. :´(



Tenga usted la absoluta seguridad de que asi sera


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2010)

Qué poca paciencia tuve con las TEF. Podría ser otro rico heredero.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Qué poca paciencia tuve con las TEF. Podría ser otro rico heredero.



No olvide solicitar a Tonuel su certificado para llevar en su firma todo el mes, del megaowned no tiene que preocupàrse.......ya se lo pondre yo al final de la sesion


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

Esto.... Mi amiga Bankinter se ha revalorizado un 17% en las últimas 3 jornadas y sigue con ganas de subir. Indicador de que las máquinas se han puesto a trabajar para el otro lado y que nos vamos a los 12.000?


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

La rutura de los 10200 la están dejando para la apertura americana, ya veréis las portadas de los diarios mañana. Ni crisis ni hostias.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No olvide solicitar a Tonuel su certificado para llevar en su firma todo el mes, del megaowned no tiene que preocupàrse.......ya se lo pondre yo al final de la sesion




:no: Aún tiene que jugar España...


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a 40 pipos ants de los maximos pollastriles :no: pues venga cuanto antes los toque antes caemos, yo aguanto impasible el ademan



Recuerda, Zulomannnn, que entre 10,240 y 10K3 para los próximos días es donde existe el riesgo de desplome hasta el 8K2-8K3, como comenté.

Por el contrario, si superamos 10K3, yo daría por concluído el trend bajista.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> La rutura de los 10200 la están dejando para la apertura americana, ya veréis las portadas de los diarios mañana. Ni crisis ni hostias.



cuando vea algo asi en las portadas de los diarios ....

EL IBEX EN SU MEJOR RACHA ALCISTA


............ sabre a ciencia cierta que debo abrir cortos y dejarlos como minimo 6 meses sin siquiera molestarme en mirar las cotizaciones, me limitare a dar la orden al broker de que me transfiera 3000 lereles diarios a mi cuenta


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Recuerda, Zulomannnn, que entre 10,240 y 10K3 *para los próximos días *es donde existe el riesgo de desplome hasta el 8K2-8K3, como comenté.
> 
> Por el contrario, si superamos 10K3, yo daría por concluído el trend bajista.



¿no vale para hoy ? puestos a sufrir mejor cuanto antes

si superamos 10K3, yo daría por concluído el trend bajista :cook: :X :cook: :fiufiu:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿no vale para hoy ? puestos a sufrir mejor cuanto antes
> 
> si superamos 10K3, yo daría por concluído el trend bajista :cook: :X :cook: :fiufiu:




Si hoy superamos los 10K3 es que nos vamos a 11K por cojones, sin parar en ningún sitio.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿no vale para hoy ? puestos a sufrir mejor cuanto antes
> 
> si superamos 10K3, yo daría por concluído el trend bajista :cook: :X :cook: :fiufiu:




Sé que suena extraño, pero eso es lo que me dice mi _Hähnchen WarnKollisionSystem_: Entre 10,240 y 10K3 hay peligro de castañazo violento hasta el 8K2-8K3.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sé que suena extraño, pero eso es lo que me dice mi _Hähnchen WarnKollisionSystem_: Entre 10,240 y 10K3 hay peligro de castañazo violento hasta el 8K2-8K3.




Y eso queloqué? En lugar de leer la borra del café lees los restos del chucrut?


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Y eso queloqué? En lugar de leer la borra del café lees los restos del chucrut?



Uso redes neurales, gracias 

Eso es el HK.


----------



## Deudor (21 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sé que suena extraño, pero eso es lo que me dice mi _Hähnchen WarnKollisionSystem_: Entre 10,240 y 10K3 hay peligro de castañazo violento hasta el 8K2-8K3.



A mí, mi firma me recuerda que dentro de 3 días no es un día muy bueno para los bancos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sé que suena extraño, pero eso es lo que me dice mi _Hähnchen WarnKollisionSystem_: Entre 10,240 y 10K3 hay peligro de castañazo violento hasta el 8K2-8K3.



Pollastre estoy psicologica y economicamente preparado para soportar esos 10250 / 10300 , mi pregunta es si vale que los toque hoy mismo y se desguane hoy tambien *y sobre todo mañana *

Subrayo lo de tsobre todo mañana por que en ese caso habria coincidencia de 2 grandes gurus, pollastre y el doctor Mulder 

De ser cierto eso de que nos vamos al 8300 mi cuenta se veria incrementada hasta el limite de ponerme en rojo palido, casi casi verde clarito, seria lo mas cerca de ganar que estaria desde mi funesto comienzo en esto de los minis.


----------



## pollastre (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre estoy psicologica y economicamente preparado para soportar esos 10250 / 10300 , mi pregunta es si vale que los toque hoy mismo y se desguane hoy tambien *y sobre todo mañana *
> 
> Subrayo lo de tsobre todo mañana por que en ese caso habria coincidencia de 2 grandes gurus, pollastre y el doctor Mulder




Malo soy yo con el timing... ahí no te puedo ayudar, te recomiendo que acudas a Mulder, que con el timing no tiene rival.


----------



## no_loko (21 Jun 2010)

Lo están sujetando descaradamente en 10200. ::

Me temo que todavía queda subidón hoy.:

Agarrense los machos. :8:

Saludos.

P.D.: corto en POP.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



no_loko dijo:


> P.D.: corto en POP.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Jun 2010)

Buenas hamijos!!! menuda aberracion madre de dios. A ver a donde lo llevan estos desgraciados ::


----------



## Sipanha (21 Jun 2010)

Hola, quería saludaros, ya que os sigo en este más que interesante hilo, aunque no juego en bolsa.

Deciros que muchos dias, este hilo parece los 15 primeros minutos de "Salvad al soldado Ryan" y eso le dá un extra de emoción.

Cuidaros y perdon por el offtopic.


----------



## no_loko (21 Jun 2010)

Sipanha dijo:


> Hola, quería saludaros, ya que os sigo en este más que interesante hilo, aunque no juego en bolsa.
> 
> Deciros que muchos dias, este hilo parece los 15 primeros minutos de "*Salvad al soldado Ryan*" y eso le dá un extra de emoción.
> 
> Cuidaros y perdon por el offtopic.



Buen simil. Después de la escabechina de estos días atrás con los bajistas, el foro se ha quedado igual que la playa de Omaha tras la batalla...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Buen simil. Después de la escabechina de estos días atrás con los bajistas, el foro se ha quedado igual que la playa de Omaha tras la batalla...




Pues desde el viernes pasado a mí se me parece mas a "Sexo con Bajistas 2: Mas profundo todavía".


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

Y esta bajadita? Están tomando impulso para la apertura usana?


*Edito: *
Cárpatos: 14:26:27 h. Bancos España 

S&P comenta que la perspectiva de la mayoría de ellos es negativa.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Jun 2010)

Buenas,

Ya estoy por aquí... ¿Empieza ya el guano o qué?


----------



## no_loko (21 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Pues desde el viernes pasado a mí se me parece mas a "Sexo con Bajistas 2: Mas profundo todavía".



Me gusta más el caracter bélico del simil de "Salvar al soldado Ryan".

Además el paralelismo es evidente. Ryan es zapatero, al que hay que salvar de los malosos especuladores alemanes...

Pero no os preocupeis, la historia acaba bien. Al final salvan a Zapatero... y se va para su casa.

Saludos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jun 2010)

si, salvan a Ryan pero la palman todos los demas........ ese es tu simil??????????? pues me cago en Ryan.....


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

no_loko dijo:


> Buen simil. Después de la escabechina de estos días atrás con los bajistas, el foro se ha quedado igual que la playa de Omaha tras la batalla...



Yo sigo por aquí.

Voy preparando la andanada de cortos.


----------



## chudire (21 Jun 2010)

Sigo leyendo, un saludo.


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardesssss....preparen los Euros


----------



## evidente (21 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardesssss....preparen los Euros



Los preparamos para ir al espacio o sudar en el infierno? ienso:


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Los preparamos para ir al espacio o sudar en el infierno? ienso:



Buscamos los 10224 y los 10.500.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buscamos los 10224 y los 10.500.



Porqué??????


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

Probable bajada en el EUR/JPY.
Atentos


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Porqué??????



Si te lo dijera sabrías lo mismo que yo


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Probable bajada en el EUR/JPY.
> Atentos



Rompe al alza la figura.

A seguir esperando.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jun 2010)

Mulder, que te parecen unos posibles máximos el próx 17 de Julio?


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder, que te parecen unos posibles máximos el próx 17 de Julio?



Pues voy a dejar de contestar a estas cosas por el principal y paso al privado.

Pero el 17 de julio es sábado así que lo doy como improbable


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Rompe al alza la figura.
> 
> A seguir esperando.



Ruptura falsa.

Abierto corto.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre
Abierto corto de ibex 10143


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

Joder wbuffete... así cualquiera.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Joder wbuffete... así cualquiera.



¿ein?.....


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

Guanoooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Edito: Con que poco me conformo...


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

Creo que ultimamente no vale la pena ni mirar el mercado, abrimos con supergap y nos pasamos el dia haciendo un lateral bajista, al menos en el Stoxx.

El mercado estos días no existe, el gráfico del Stoxx parece el del chicharro más vulgar del MC, se podría decir lo mismo del S&P en este momento.

Y con esto está todo dicho.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jun 2010)

Estamos en el soporte 10100
Un poquito mas...


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

Shhh calla Mulder, que parece que menean el árbol.


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

Venga va, ¿ los 10.000 nos harán de red en este primer embiste?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jun 2010)

> China’s move boosts Wall Street stocks
> By Masa Serdarevic in New York
> Published: June 21 2010 15:26 | Last updated: June 21 2010 15:26
> US stocks rallied strongly on their open on Monday as China’s decision to allow a more flexible yuan boosted hopes for a strong global recovery.
> ...




Sólo un comentario. Si teneís capacidad de endeudamiento, pedir un crédito en dólares, y comprar cositas. xD


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jun 2010)

por lo tanto sugieres que el dolar se devaluará??


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jun 2010)

Trichet rajando.
Las schorradas de siempre.Continuismo y tal


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

BBVA en rojo después de hacer saltar mi stop en los máximos del día. Creo que las máquinas de trading de los hedge se programan de acuerdo a los stops de mi cuenta..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por lo tanto sugieres que el dolar se devaluará??



Hola Lángaro!, de lo que va la movida esta es que el yuan se desvincula del USD. Hasta ahora mucha de la inflación se la han tragado los chinorris comprando T-notes de USA.

La cosa está en si esa devaluación del $ con rescto al Yuan, o lo que es lo mismo, la revaloración del Yuan será suficiente para seguir siendo potentes a nivel exportador.

En cuaquiera de los dos casos, el USD está condenado a la desaparición. Son fundamentales. El yuan parece que quieren salvarlo.

El SP 500 sube como cuando subia el IBEX después de las devaluaciones pesetiles. 

Recomiendo mucho ver este docu a todos:

<object width="1280" height="745"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eb1n1X0Oqdw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eb1n1X0Oqdw&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="745"></embed></object>


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jun 2010)

Cerrado corto de ibex 10047 +4,26%
Preparando siguiente cargador


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jun 2010)

Abierto corto de ibex 10039

EDIT :10038 OTM


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Ruptura falsa.
> 
> Abierto corto.



Se está comportando bastante bien.

Si pierde los 112,80, confirma la LC de un HCH. Diversos indicadores están confirmando el movimiento en rango horario.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jun 2010)

Aborto 10033 casi me cazan
Edit:algo de menos riesgo


----------



## Wbuffete (21 Jun 2010)

Bueno chicos,os dejo.
No ha roto antes el spoporte y la directriz y ya no tengo más tiempo.Me voy a entrenar.
Al menos he recuperado las pérdidas de la semana pasada
Chao


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

ya os decia yo que los stops eran de pobres, cerrada mitad de posicion con + 120 pipos otro dia gratis en contra de la tendencia 

a ver si suben un poquito mas y le vuelvo a meter todo el cargador :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman, te vas a quedar comprado???????


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

Estoy empezando a tener una inexplicable sensación de 'dia de la marmota' con las bolsas ¿no le pasa a nadie más?


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Jun 2010)

mulder, eso es cojonudo, ya sabes lo que va a pasar............


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

Tal y como está el patio cualquiera deja una posición abierto en uno u otro sentido. El inicio con gap alcista hizo meter el miedo a los cortos, pero es que ahora ni unos ni otros están seguros ni nada, la jornada tampoco deja nada claro, nos hemos movido a penas 200 puntos.


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy empezando a tener una inexplicable sensación de 'dia de la marmota' con las bolsas ¿no le pasa a nadie más?



Están preparando un zarpazo.


----------



## debianita (21 Jun 2010)

Buenas ruletistas 

estoy apartado del vicio, no doy abasto. Aunque mirandolo friamente.... ya me está bién tal y como está el asunto... lo más normal es que me desplumen :cook:

No he tenido tiempo de leerlos, en cuanto pueda os leo y me rio con los owneds del profeta robótico :XX:

Suerte!


----------



## evidente (21 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy empezando a tener una inexplicable sensación de 'dia de la marmota' con las bolsas ¿no le pasa a nadie más?



que quieres decir con "dia de la marmota"? :

no le capto, please


----------



## Fran200 (21 Jun 2010)

Vaya palo de final de jornada...y eso que se prometia feliz.

A lamerse las heridas y mañana mas.

Hasta mañana Señores.


----------



## pyn (21 Jun 2010)

"dia de la marmota"

Son esos días que llevamos últimamente, se abre con gap (preferiblemente al alza) y el resto de la jornada transcurre con un lateral-aburre-osos-pseudobajista, con pequeños sustos al alza. Así durante 8 jornadas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman, te vas a quedar comprado???????



por supuesto, me he quedado corto con media posicion , con la otra media consegui que la subida de hoy no me costara ni un duro 


Lastima que no rebotara 50 pipos sino le metia todo el cargador otra vez :no:


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Vaya palo de final de jornada...y eso que se prometia feliz.
> 
> A lamerse las heridas y mañana mas.
> 
> Hasta mañana Señores.



Han puesto un buen cebo con el supergap al alza.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal tirando a alto y el saldo positivo.

- Han mareado la perdiz por la mañana pero se han decidido por comprar hasta las 14:30.
- A partir de ahí han empezado a vender hasta las 17.
- En ese momento se han puesto compradores de nuevo.
- En subasta también han comprado.

Parece que están largos, no tienen muchas dudas y esperan gap al alza para mañana.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2010)

el gap ya se está diluyendo


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

Lo dicho, han hecho una cacería bien hecha.


----------



## Kaprak63 (21 Jun 2010)

Últimamente no sigo mucho el casinIBEX, pero "pa mí" que estábamos en el máximo de lo que queda de año.

S2.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

A mi los leones me van dando mordisquitos dia a dia con estas subidas y yo estando corto, menos mal que intradiando con media posicion y metiendo todo el cargador en cada una de las subidas y escapando en los recortes consigo que apenas me roben, claro que algunos leuros siempre se van quedando en el tintero.

Nada grave si tenemos en cuenta el subidon .............. sera muy gratificante hacerme toda la bajada sin moverme ni una coma  

De todas maneras ya me esta empezando a joder tanta subida, sobre todo cuando me quedo abierto solo con media posicion como hoy, cuando venga el guano quiero tener todo el cargador y no desaprovechar ni un pipo :no:


Bueno pollastre, ¿ que te dice tu analisis tecnico ahora ? ¿ ya hemos visto maximos y nos vamos al 8300 ? ¿ todavia tenemos que ver el 10250/10300 ?

Y tu Mulder, a pesar de todo ¿mantienes que mañana megaguano del bueno ?

Al resto de los cortos ¿ que tal ? ¿ os han librado los stops de una catastrofe o por el contrario os han saltado y ahora esta mas abajo y vosotros fuera ? :


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Se está comportando bastante bien.
> 
> Si pierde los 112,80, confirma la LC de un HCH. Diversos indicadores están confirmando el movimiento en rango horario.



Cierro corto con +66 pipos a la buchaca.

Mañana más y mejor.


----------



## evidente (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A mi los leones me van dando mordisquitos dia a dia con estas subidas y yo estando corto, menos mal que intradiando con media posicion y metiendo todo el cargador en cada una de las subidas y escapando en los recortes consigo que apenas me roben, claro que algunos leuros siempre se van quedando en el tintero.
> 
> Nada grave si tenemos en cuenta el subidon .............. sera muy gratificante hacerme toda la bajada sin moverme ni una coma
> 
> ...



No me hables que aun me duele ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> No me hables que aun me duele ::::



Pero te mantienes corto ¿no? mañana te resarciras de tus :: ::

Fijate si tengo fe que veo que en este momento veo que los futuros del ibex bajan 30 pipos y me jode que no haya gap al alza para meterle el otro medio cargador de cortos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2010)

El stoxx de los 2750 no lo dejan caer. Se sostiene con las uñas


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Y tu Mulder, a pesar de todo ¿mantienes que mañana megaguano del bueno ?



Mañana tendremos guano, lo de megaguano no lo tengo tan claro porque estamos muy pepones, pero creo que la necesaria corrección si la vamos a tener.

Aunque si tenemos una corrección como dios manda eso implica megaguano.

Por cierto, quitando el gap de apertura creo que hoy he acertado bien que bajaríamos, aunque en el Ibex no se ha notado, pero en el Stoxx/S&P ya se empieza a coger un color rojillo veraniego


----------



## rafaxl (21 Jun 2010)

Mulder aciertes o no, es meritorio que hagas esas previsiones. En lo que va de año (que es mas o menos lo que llego siguiendo intensamente este hilo) has ido clavando todo. Asi que muchas gracias y sigue asi!!!

Ya me va viniendo el olorcillo mañanero a carne quemada... :baba:


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

Mulder el puto amo.

Quien quiera tener mayor ratio de aciertos, Rappel es su hombre.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Jun 2010)

Tenemos al SP haciendo aguas.


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Tenemos al SP haciendo aguas.



Formaba parte del plan.

Hoy se lo han pasado pipa comiendo gacela.

No hacen prisioneros, mañana pegan la estocada. No hace falta más que ver las divisas en el Forex.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

Vamooooooos, que me pegaron media ostia hoy pero todavía estoy corto con el otro medio.... Guanooo ven a miiiiiiiiiiii......................


----------



## rafaxl (21 Jun 2010)

Joder el ibex pierde ya 115, que bien huele mmmmm.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Jun 2010)

¿y los leoncios compraron?

jur


----------



## rafaxl (21 Jun 2010)

Que HDLGP, cierre plano en el DJ que cerdos.


----------



## bertok (21 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que HDLGP, cierre plano en el DJ que cerdos.



No problem, el daño ya lo han hecho.

Mañana más.


----------



## rafaxl (21 Jun 2010)

Por cierto el Baltic Dry Index sigue con su superdesplome ¿que consideracion le dais?

BDIY: BALTIC DRY INDEX Summary - Bloomberg


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Por cierto el Baltic Dry Index sigue con su superdesplome ¿que consideracion le dais?
> 
> BDIY: BALTIC DRY INDEX Summary - Bloomberg



Pos que con la revaluación del yuan los chinos van a exportar menos mierda a corto plazo, y lo de importar productos a China está por verse..


----------



## tonuel (21 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Por cierto el Baltic Dry Index sigue con su superdesplome ¿que consideracion le dais?
> 
> BDIY: BALTIC DRY INDEX Summary - Bloomberg




estará cogiendo carrerilla... ienso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (21 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> estará cogiendo carrerilla... ienso:



Pues a mi me está jodiendo vivo eh... pero vivo.


----------



## Mulder (21 Jun 2010)

Desde luego el dia de hoy ha sido una buena muestra de que ultimamente los leoncios van a matar, el intradía es imposible ahora mismo, no funcionan bien los indicadores, cuando funcionan lo giran donde quieren, los soportes y resistencias se pasan como mantequilla y lo único que queda es operar mirando el gráfico semanal, pero tan pronto como se confirma una tendencia se ponen laterales, tan pronto empieza una tendencia alcista se ponen bajistas.

Hacen como que revientan niveles con bastante solvencia para luego tirarlo, hoy en el Stoxx han pasado la directriz bajista en diario para acabar cerrando en el mismo sitio que el viernes, además han pasado los máximos del 30 de abril, es decir, han 'evaporado' el mes de mayo por completo para girarse abajo inmediatamente.

Siguen jugando también a reventar garantías en los cierres haciendo movimientos contrarios a mala leche, van a por todas reventando por donde pueden, es más que evidente.

En este momento solo queda basarse en el timing a medio y largo plazo, entrar para aguantar tendencias más o menos largas.

En fin, plan HDLGP.


----------



## ako (22 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego el dia de hoy ha sido una buena muestra de que ultimamente los leoncios van a matar, el intradía es imposible ahora mismo, no funcionan bien los indicadores, cuando funcionan lo giran donde quieren, los soportes y resistencias se pasan como mantequilla y lo único que queda es operar mirando el gráfico semanal, pero tan pronto como se confirma una tendencia se ponen laterales, tan pronto empieza una tendencia alcista se ponen bajistas.
> 
> Hacen como que revientan niveles con bastante solvencia para luego tirarlo, hoy en el Stoxx han pasado la directriz bajista en diario para acabar cerrando en el mismo sitio que el viernes, además han pasado los máximos del 30 de abril, es decir, han 'evaporado' el mes de mayo por completo para girarse abajo inmediatamente.
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por tus comentarios, creo que falta mucha gente honesta como tu en este "juego" y en el resto de burbuja.info. Entro de vez en cuando en este hilo y sinceramente eres el único con sentido comun.
A veces un thanks es poco.
Gracias y no cambies.


----------



## Sleepwalk (22 Jun 2010)

*“A LA MANADA LE HAN INYECTADO MORFINA EN VENA. EL EFECTO DE LA ANESTESIA DURARÁ PASADO EL VERANO…”*
Moisés Romero - 

Me lo contaba ayer uno de los grandes estrategas de la Bolsa española: “El gentío, la manada está anestesiada. Los Gobiernos y las Instituciones han inyectado morfina en vena y el efecto de la anestesia durará en unos más que en otros. Es lo mismo que sucede en las intervenciones quirúrgicas. Si ahora, como se prevé, las temperaturas comienzan a subir y unos y otros inician las vacaciones, lo normal es que el atontamiento dure pasado el verano. Cuando el enfermo, los enfermos despierten y vean que la realidad no se parece a lo que se dijo y que en el Mundo Global los tiros van por otro lado, por el de los países emergentes, y que aquí en España, en concreto, las cosas se deterioran, el choque emocional será más violento de lo previsto. Leo estos días con mucho detenimiento y máximo interés la sarta de manifestaciones, muchas de ellas envenenadas, que cruzan el Atlántico en ambos sentidos. Me encuentro con referencias muy rancias, viejas...pero funcionan. Por ejemplo, que la Economía Global se recuperará de manera sólida y contundente en la segunda mitad de 2010; que Zapatero no tomará nuevas medidas adicional para corregir el déficit; que España va por la senda correcta; que YA HA PASADO LO PEOR; que las Bolsas subirán al cielo; que el paro se detendrá; que todos seremos más felices y comeremos perdices; que la Deuda Soberana es Soberana; que los Mercados siempre se equivoca… 

Recuerdo que el año pasado por estas mismas fechas se dijo lo mismo y que el año anterior, a principio de 2008, lo mismo de lo mismo. Lo mismo se dijo al comienzo de 2007. Y el gentío ve cómo pasa el tiempo y las expectativas no se cumplen. Pero el gentío no se amotina, aunque el FMI advierte de posibles tensiones sociales. Sí, está incómodo. Pero poco más ¿Razones? La gran capacidad de hipnotización que tienen los poderes políticos: cuando unos caen del pedestal rápidamente asumen otros el poder, y así sucesivamente. 

Mientras, el gentío sigue deambulando por las calles hipnotizado, sedado, anestesiado, atontado, confiado en que la recuperación llegará algún día y, entonces, todos salvados por Papá Estado. No se percibe un cambio en el sentimiento de la población global respecto a esta nueva etapa que nos toca vivir. Una etapa más deprimida, anodina, pobre...Una etapa de digestión de excesos anteriores (estamos endeudados hasta las cejas y más y eso hay que pagarlo). Una etapa de mayor pobreza. Pero este discurso no gusta a nadie. Tampoco a las Bolsas, seducidas, también, por los ojos verdes de éste político o por las nalgas prietas de esa otra diputada. El camino a seguir nos demostrará, en cualquier caso, que no está alfombrado de rosas...” 

“...¿Qué es la hipnosis? se considera a menudo como un tipo de relajación o sueño. Este aspecto fue enfatizado (sin querer) por Braid al acuñar el término “hypnosis” del griego hypnos (sueño). Más adelante él quiso cambiar el nombre cuando experimentó más y se dio cuenta que “la hipnosis podía utilizarse activamente para producir cambios en el comportamiento”. Mediante la hipnosis es más fácil activar los procesos inconscientes haciendo uso activo de las capacidades creativas y de percibir y hacer patrones del hemisferio no dominante.La historia y la ejecución práctica de la hipnosis están atestados de mitos y rituales. Mediante el modelado podemos identificar los procesos clave (y los trucos) en las técnicas tradicionales de inducción y crear maneras más sencillas y más fáciles de inducir trance y emplear la hipnosis. La meditación y la hipnosis pueden emplearse por separado con grandes resultados; la hipnosis para desarrollar y guiar la mente inconsciente y la meditación para el desarrollo de la mente consciente. En conjunto como un modelo de la mente en su totalidad ofrecen aún más. Es de gran utilidad aprender a usar tanto la hipnosis como la meditación y a combinarlas en una aproximación al aprendizaje y desarrollo de la “mente entera” ... 

“...Hipnotizados y sedados a ambas orillas del Atlántico de por los poderes políticos. La sedación se suele emplear en fases previas a inducir la anestesia, para realizar técnicas diagnósticas o terapéuticas o en enfermos graves. Los fármacos se administraran según el sexo, la edad, el peso y el estado físico y mental del paciente. Se suele administrar por vía intravenosa. Se pueden describir dos grados: 

“...¿Qué es la Sedación consciente? Un estado médico controlado de depresión de la conciencia que permite mantener todos los reflejos de defensa de la vía aérea, el paciente conserva su habilidad de tener su vía aérea libre en forma independiente y continua, permite una adecuada respuesta al estímulo físico o verbal, hay respuesta a órdenes verbales. Es decir, el paciente está tranquilo, no dormido. No necesariamente cursa con analgesia, o si se ha combinado un analgésico con el sedante, permite procedimientos de un nivel de dolor muy leve...” 

“...¿Y qué la Sedación profunda? Un estado médico controlado de depresión de conciencia o inconsciencia de la cual el paciente no es despertado fácilmente. Puede acompañarse de una pérdida total o parcial de los reflejos de defensa de la vía aérea e incluye la pérdida de la habilidad para mantener la vía aérea abierta de forma independiente y continua y de responder a los estímulos físicos o verbales de forma intencionada. El paciente está profundamente dormido, necesita a veces soporte para la respiración, sin llegar necesariamente a intubación endotraqueal. Permite procedimientos más prolongados con niveles de dolor leve a moderado. Generalmente se asocia con analgésicos potentes. 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Lastima que solo tenga media posicion de cortos, pero nada mas abrir le meto la otra media ienso:

Quiero ver - 500 pipos como minimo


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Jun 2010)

zuloman, como va el PM del Ibex. Estoy corto con un etf inverso que aguanto desde hace dos dias (jueves) y largo en Ibla pero con poco..... la verdad lo que me interesa es que baje, a ver si puedo salir sin el esfinter totalmente dañado de por vida......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman, como va el PM del Ibex. Estoy corto con un etf inverso que aguanto desde hace dos dias (jueves) y largo en Ibla pero con poco..... la verdad lo que me interesa es que baje, a ver si puedo salir sin el esfinter totalmente dañado de por vida......



bajando 88 pipos de momento 

Hoy tenemos vaselina para alviar los dolores de los dias anteriores a los cortos, excepto a aquellos que optaron por no aguantar.


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2010)

Buenos guanos, les deseo el mejor y mas refinado guano.

Con guanisima atencion


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Buenos guanos, les deseo el mejor y mas refinado guano.
> 
> Con guanisima atencion


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Buenos guanos, les deseo el mejor y mas refinado guano.
> 
> Con guanisima atencion




Zuloman y Evidente... no os lancéis, gacelérrimos, que luego "sus hostiáis" ::

Yo no veo el guano antes de que hagamos techo en [10,240-10K3], así que recomiendo precaución con los cortos hasta que no se toque ese nivel.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2010)

Como descienda a los 9k preparad el hemoal para los largos

edit: ya está ahí


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Ni un segundo le he concedido para meterle con todo lo gordo


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ni un segundo le he concedido para meterle con todo lo gordo



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (22 Jun 2010)

El volumen no es gran cosa, ojo que no lo den vuelta y terminemos en verde..


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

en cuanto caiga el 9900 en los futuros tenemos una bajadita de 100 o 200 pipos del tiron


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> en cuanto caiga el 9900 en los futuros tenemos una bajadita de 100 o 200 pipos del tiron


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (22 Jun 2010)

Los muy joputas lo van a hacer. Como esto siga así hoy terminamos en 10.100.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Creo que hoy es un dia para tener fe, lo mueven arriba para desorientar pero la intención es bajar, los bancos van a la cabeza del rojillo, así que no hay que tener muchas dudas.


----------



## pyn (22 Jun 2010)

Es que no se puede tener fe cuando lo que está en juego es nuestro dinero y ves que no sirve de nada dedicarle tiempo al estudio porque luego se hacen trampas. Menudas jornadas llevamos, en las que se lo juegan todo en el PM o en el AH y el resto del día no se mueve el índice, ni tendencia, ni previsión ni hostias.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Es que no se puede tener fe cuando lo que está en juego es nuestro dinero y ves que no sirve de nada dedicarle tiempo al estudio porque luego se hacen trampas. Menudas jornadas llevamos, en las que se lo juegan todo en el PM o en el AH y el resto del día no se mueve el índice, ni tendencia, ni previsión ni hostias.




Decía un famoso trader americano (no recuerdo su nombre a pesar de haber leído un par de artículos suyos) que a la hora de operar en los mercados, existen tres posiciones posibles: estar largo, estar corto, y estar pasando el día de pesca.

Con esto quería decir que existen sesiones en las que la postura del trader inteligente es... no operar.

Como diría la WOPR, la única forma de ganar es... no jugar.


----------



## pyn (22 Jun 2010)

Sí sí, pero si yo soy el primero en estar fuera cuando las cosas no invitan a ello, sesiones en las que veo que el índice no se mueve, deshago posiciones rápidamente. Lo mismo cuando veo que el índice hace cosas raras, y por cosas raras no me refiero a hacer lo contrario de lo que yo tengo pensado, porque en ese caso no me duelen prendas en "subirme al carro". 

Lo que pasa que llevamos unas semanas "haciendo cosas raras" no es normal terminar una y otra vez en el mismo sitio, parece, como decía ayer Mulder "el día de la marmota" y aunque alguien piense que eso es positivo NO LO ES.


----------



## pyn (22 Jun 2010)

Por cierto creo que era Kostolany el que decía lo de estar de pesca, pero no me hagas mucho caso.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Por cierto creo que era Kostolany el que decía lo de estar de pesca, pero no me hagas mucho caso.



A saber... la verdad es que no me acuerdo, lo leí hace bastante tiempo, pero me pareció un ejemplo muy acertado y por eso me "quedé" con él.


----------



## qpvlde (22 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Por cierto creo que era Kostolany el que decía lo de estar de pesca, pero no me hagas mucho caso.



sin duda es del gran André kostolany


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias!! ya estamos planos ::. Dice un dicho: pierde la fe si quieres pero jamas pierdas la esperanza...

Animo chavales!!


Edito: 50 abajo.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Donde andais compañeros!!???!!!


----------



## SrMarrón (22 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Donde andais compañeros!!???!!!



cerrando largos :fiufiu:

PD: y quedándome fuera de esto hasta mañana como mínimo.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Acaban de abrir la tapa del retrete... 120 abajo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

Ya dije que hoy había que tener fe, están mareando mucho sin mostrar sus verdaderas intenciones y de repente...plaf!


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2010)

Mulder, me saco el sombrero..le has acertado de pleno!!

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Edito: estoy a la espera que cierren gap del dia 18 en el SAN


----------



## tonuel (22 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Acaban de abrir la tapa del retrete... 120 abajo.





ups... :fiufiu:


----------



## tplink888 (22 Jun 2010)

Ha habido a las 11:00 alguna noticia mala , que haya precipitado las caidas ??:

DAX 6.231,23 -0,98% -61,74 puntos 11:19:04





PSI 7.436,08 -0,69% -51,66 puntos 11:17:00





IBEX 35 9.941,70 -1,29% -130,20 puntos 11:35:21


----------



## qpvlde (22 Jun 2010)

tplink888 dijo:


> Ha habido a las 11:00 alguna noticia mala , que haya precipitado las caidas ??:



nada, alguien que simplemente ha abierto los ojos, ha reflexionado sobre la situación económica de europa y... :vomito::vomito:


----------



## BOYPER (22 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya dije que hoy había que tener fe, están mareando mucho sin mostrar sus verdaderas intenciones y de repente...plaf!



hasta donde crees que puede caer el futuro del Dax?
me he puesto corto a primera hora en 6285.5


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

cerrados cortos y vueltos a abrir en +20 y +40 pipos respectivamente, hay que rebañar el plato de sopa, no me conformo con ganar solo lo que baje el indice 

En cuanto pierda el 9900 del contado tenemos otros 100 o 200 pipos de guano, hagan juego señores que se les escapa el tren.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> hasta donde crees que puede caer el futuro del Dax?
> me he puesto corto a primera hora en 6285.5



En general esta semana deberíamos corregir un 50% de las últimas subidas en todos los índices.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Donde andais compañeros!!???!!!



Los alcistas escondidos. Pero ojito que ya mismo asomamos los cuernecillos (si no perdemos los 9800...porque si no, nos iremos al final de la cueva):fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2010)

el dax es el índice más fuerte de todos

el stoxx se ha abierto de patas por completo


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Perdidos los 9900.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Mínimos decrecientes en los Fut del SP, es el tercero, en pocos minutos sabremos si tocamos mínimos o hay que seguir esperando.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Unos largos...a ve si no me apestiñan


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

jajjajaja otro mete saca de 20 pipos 

me encanta batir a los indices :no:

Y ahora quietecito hasta hacer nuevos minimos muuuuuuuuchoooooo mas abajo que esta vez casi se me escapa el tren :fiufiu:


----------



## CHARLIE (22 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya dije que hoy había que tener fe, están mareando mucho sin mostrar sus verdaderas intenciones y de repente...plaf!



Verdaderamente, Mulder, he de reconocer que me quito el sombrero ante tus conocimientos sobre el tema Bolsario, y me atrevo a pensar que actuas aplicando un 80% de "matemáticas" (como conocedor del tema y entendiendo las tendencias globales de los selectivos), y un 20% de lógica e intuición.

Un muy cordial saludo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (22 Jun 2010)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Verdaderamente, Mulder, he de reconocer que me quito el sombrero ante tus conocimientos sobre el tema Bolsario, y me atrevo a pensar que actuas aplicando un 80% de "matemáticas" (como conocedor del tema y entendiendo las tendencias globales de los selectivos), y un 20% de lógica e intuición.
> 
> Un muy cordial saludo.





Me sumo al elogio. 
Lo que me hace gracias es ver al chulibex cayendo menos que el eurostoxx. Cuando le arreen en serio se lo llevan a los 8.000.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Fuera con pellizco...


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Ya sabemos que las señales que nos mandan son engañosas, pero voy a apostar por un cierre plano ( daré por bien recibidos vuestros palos, si me los gano a final de sesión).


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Fuera de nuevo, me larga el stop de beneficios con 30 de ibex...
Poco a poco


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Con el principal (Capital)...sigo dentro, espero hasta que nos quedemos casi planos. Con el resto pegando bocados.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Proximo objetivo 10.000 dentro de nuevo...desde 65


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Proximo objetivo 10.000 dentro de nuevo...desde 65



Fran, deja el dedo tranquilo que ya has tenido tus dias de comelona... ...deja que otros alimentemos nuestras escualidas cuentas...:

El Viernes pon a trabajar el dedo gordo del pie pero dejale tranquilo estos dias!


----------



## hobbes (22 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Me sumo al elogio.
> Lo que me hace gracias es ver al chulibex cayendo menos que el eurostoxx. Cuando le arreen en serio se lo llevan a los 8.000.



solo falta que salga a la luz la noticia bomba que el señor mulder profetizó para que todos nos quitemos el sombrero y le saquemos a hombros por la puerta grande


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Mi compi va a dejar de vender papel..como le sigan de fuera, nos metemos en 10.000 en 20 minutos.

Edito: Primera reacción buena pero no se fian.

Edito 2: Sacamos papel del mercado...si ahora no tiran nos pelan


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

hobbes dijo:


> solo falta que salga a la luz la noticia bomba que el señor mulder profetizó para que todos nos quitemos el sombrero y le saquemos a hombros por la puerta grande



May be????

BBC News - Budget: Tough tax rises and spending cuts expected


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Joe....no tira. 

Nuevo intento...


----------



## tarrito (22 Jun 2010)

Golpe a la 'Galia': Fitch recorta el rating de BNP Paribas y arrastra a la banca francesa en bolsa - Cotizalia.com

por si a alguien le interesa ...

Saludos


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> Golpe a la 'Galia': Fitch recorta el rating de BNP Paribas y arrastra a la banca francesa en bolsa - Cotizalia.com
> 
> por si a alguien le interesa ...
> 
> Saludos



Esa noticia está descontada...es de hace unas horas (que salió en Periódicos), los RSS llegarón hace mucho más rato


----------



## tarrito (22 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esa noticia está descontada...es de hace unas horas (que salió en Periódicos), los RSS llegarón hace mucho más rato



sip!! por eso las bajaditas de las 11:00 (+-) que comentaba el forero tplink888, que no sabía de dónde venían ... lo pongo más que nada por eso.
aunque sabemos que esto lo suben y lo bajan por cualquier cosa


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> sip!! por eso las bajaditas de las 11:00 (+-) que comentaba el forero tplink888, que no sabía de dónde venían ... lo pongo más que nada por eso.
> aunque sabemos que esto lo suben y lo bajan por cualquier cosa



Las noticias son la excusa y muchas veces el cebo. La subida y bajada responde solo a criterios de rentabilidad y en muchas ocasiones a acuerdos entre los que manejan los botoncitos.

Que por cierto hoy no me dejan que me baje a tomarme una Pinta...cago en to

Soporte en 9920...a ver si lo respetan


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Las noticias son la excusa y muchas veces el cebo. La subida y bajada responde solo a criterios de rentabilidad y en muchas ocasiones a acuerdos entre los que manejan los botoncitos.
> 
> Que por cierto hoy no me dejan que me baje a tomarme una Pinta...cago en to
> 
> *Soporte en 9920...a ver si lo respetan*



Van dos ataques y ya esta perforado de antes, a la tercera lo tiran añadiendole 100 o 200 pipos de bajada mas a mis plusvis


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

A ver la jugada de esta tarde, estan mariconeando mucho.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes... estamos en un momento técnico muy interesante... ahora mismo estamos entre dos directrices, la bajista que respeta desde ayer en 10200 y la alcista que lleva desde los mínimos del día 8/06...

A ver por donde la rompen... 

Saludos...

PD: Yo he abierto corto en 9910 SL 9930


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

DJ en positivo viene. 

¿que tal lo veis para esta tarde?


----------



## Wbuffete (22 Jun 2010)

buenas tardes 
Abierto corto de ibex en 9977
Ligeramente otm
Me voy de paseíto.
S2


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> DJ en positivo viene.
> 
> ¿que tal lo veis para esta tarde?



De vuelta y con las pilas cargadas.

Cierre plano. Tocamos 10.000 retrocedemos unos puntos y para arriba.


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes... estamos en un momento técnico muy interesante... ahora mismo estamos entre dos directrices, la bajista que respeta desde ayer en 10200 y la alcista que lleva desde los mínimos del día 8/06...
> 
> A ver por donde la rompen...
> 
> ...




Hola, LCASC

bueno, yo vengo defendiendo desde hace unos 3 días que debemos romper tu bajista, tocar el entorno 10,240-10K3, para despues caer violentamente hasta el 8K2-8K3. Lo que me da mi sistema, me cuadra con tu directriz en los 10K2.

Lo de hoy, desde 10K hasta 9K9, ni ha sido caída ni ha sido nada, más bien fuegos de artificio destinados a la distracción del respetable.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

yo para no aburrirme en este lateral, ademas de mis cortos intocables, estoy abriendo 1 mini en 9915 y cerrandolo en 9885 y van 3 veces seguidas que me sale


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hola, LCASC
> 
> bueno, yo vengo defendiendo desde hace unos 3 días que debemos romper tu bajista, tocar el entorno 10,240-10K3, para despues caer violentamente hasta el 8K2-8K3. Lo que me da mi sistema, me cuadra con tu directriz en los 10K2.
> 
> Lo de hoy, desde 10K hasta 9K9, ni ha sido caída ni ha sido nada, más bien fuegos de artificio destinados a la distracción del respetable.



Sí, te he leido... 

Estamos muy sobrecomprados tanto en diario como en 4h, que nos vamos para abajo está más claro que el agua, la gracia COMO SIEMPRE será el timing, y para eso tenemos al Dottore... 

Zuloman, yo he recomprado en 9885 y he vuelto a abrir corto en 9915... los días que se puede estar pendiente del ordenador es una forma de "desestresar" cortos...

Saludos...

Edito: La bajada desde 10200 a 9872 es claramente en 5 ondas, parece una A y ahora estamos haciendo una B, cuando acabe, para abajo con todo el equipo, veo muy lejanos los 10300 pero nunca se sabe...


----------



## pollastre (22 Jun 2010)

El caso es que, como diría D. Pantuflo Zapatilla, "la duda me roe y me corroe". Dado que llegamos a tocar los 10K2, me pregunto si ese es el techo que estaba esperando - y ya llegó - en vez del 10,240-10K3.

Querer afinar una previsión en tan sólo 40 puntos es bastante pretencioso por mi parte, me temo.

Hum... supongo que no lo sabré hasta que superemos los 10K2 o nos vayamos definitivamente para abajo ::



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí, te he leido...
> 
> Estamos muy sobrecomprados tanto en diario como en 4h, que nos vamos para abajo está más claro que el agua, la gracia COMO SIEMPRE será el timing, y para eso tenemos al Dottore...
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Sí, te he leido...
> 
> Estamos muy sobrecomprados tanto en diario como en 4h, que nos vamos para abajo está más claro que el agua, la gracia COMO SIEMPRE será el timing, y para eso tenemos al Dottore...
> 
> ...



Pues esta vez me he conformado con solo 20 pipos en el mini jugon 

Es que son 2 minis que guardo para emergencias y no me quiero quedar abierto con ellos, para la pasta gansa ya estan los demas :no:


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Ayer los gringos se la dieron a base de bien y recorrieron una parte importante del camino hacia abajo que tienen que hacer, los europeos aun seguimos algo por encima de esos niveles.

Yo creo que esta tarde recorreremos otro trecho.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

10.000...cubierto primer objetivo..tardó pero tenia que llegar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Pues al final me han saltado el stop del mini jugon con -20 pipos 

Eran ya 5 veces seguidas y les debi tocar la entrepierna


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

No se vende hasta que pierda los 9995, para reentrada. Si no retrocede hasta los 10050 y 10100.

Edito:Reentrada y para arriba. Esperemos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Ayer los gringos se la dieron a base de bien y recorrieron una parte importante del camino hacia abajo que tienen que hacer, los europeos aun seguimos algo por encima de esos niveles.
> 
> *Yo creo que esta tarde recorreremos otra trecho*.



supongo que hacia abajo


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Suelo en 70.....nueva entrada y arriba...


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Joder como aprietan ahora, los yankis vienen fuerte.


----------



## carvil (22 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini zona 1115 soporte 1096



Salu2


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> De vuelta y con las pilas cargadas.
> 
> Cierre plano. Tocamos 10.000 retrocedemos unos puntos y para arriba.



A las 14.48, nos dieron los niveles...de momento cumplen.

Los peques desplumados I´m sorry

P.D. Ojito los niveles se cambian cada media hora...rentabilidad pura y dura.

Edito. Se crea nuevo soporte....vamos allá


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Barrida de largos...Barrida de cortos...pillando por todos lados.
LMQLP


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Joder!!! menudo escarnio la madre de dios!!


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Zas de -120 a -100 en dos segundos.


----------



## eruique (22 Jun 2010)

Baja -2,2% en mayo, peor de lo esperado que era subida del +5,5%.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

eruique dijo:


> Baja -2,2% en mayo, peor de lo esperado que era subida del +5,5%.



Perdona, ¿el que??


Saludos!


----------



## eruique (22 Jun 2010)

venta de viviendas EEUU


----------



## xavigomis (22 Jun 2010)

mola pq cada día q pasa los indicadores salen peor... peor q lo estimado y descontando un futuro más negro y esto va P'ARRIBAAA!


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2010)

Venga, venga 

que lo liquidamos hoy todo


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Que bandazos pega esto. Mulder de momento te llevas la palma!


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2010)

quieeeerrooooooooo al SAN en 9,00....es mucho pedir? :baba:


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> quieeeerrooooooooo al SAN en 9,00....es mucho pedir? :baba:



Para hoy mismo???????

Veremos que se puede hacer...
A ver todo el mundo a soltar papel del SAN


----------



## debianita (22 Jun 2010)

Dentro, dando cera a los banquitos hispanistanis. Que ganas tenia, con las subidas de estos últimos días no podia darle al botón rojo


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Para hoy mismo???????
> 
> Veremos que se puede hacer...
> A ver todo el mundo a soltar papel del SAN



eso, eso Fran a soltar papelitos del SAN, espiritu de equipo )::)


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> eso, eso Fran a soltar papelitos del SAN, espiritu de equipo )::)



De momento lo ven barato a este precio..estan sedientos.
Desde luego si quieren cerrar plano, como se planeaba a medio dia...se va a 9,450 hoy....
:ouch:

P.D....en vez de soltar papel, solicitemos papelillos a precio de 9.100...a ver que pasa

Edito . ...para que baje San tiene que recuperar BBVA....vamos allá, lo que no están dispuestos es bajar el Ibex de 9900


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

es patetico ver como se agarra al 9900


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> De momento lo ven barato a este precio..estan sedientos.
> Desde luego si quieren cerrar plano, como se planeaba a medio dia...se va a 9,450 hoy....
> :ouch:
> 
> P.D....en vez de soltar papel, solicitemos papelillos a precio de 9.100...a ver que pasa



he solicitado los papelitos a 9,10...veremos....:baba:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (22 Jun 2010)

El ibex lleva un buen rato haciendo malabares sobre la directriz alcista desde mínimos... como la pierda habrá un buen tramo de bajada... está sobre el 9940 contado

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El ibex lleva un buen rato haciendo malabares sobre la directriz alcista desde mínimos... como la pierda habrá un buen tramo de bajada... está sobre el 9940 contado
> 
> Saludos...



Yo creo que ocurrirá pero tal vez no hoy, querrán aguantarlo un poco hasta mañana con el gap. De todas formas ultimamente pasan niveles como quieren y luego se recuperan en la dirección contraria con una facilidad pasmosa.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

En mi modesta opinión quedan unos niveles por arriba por tocar. Luego se verá si se tira a 8.200 o no.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> he solicitado los papelitos a 9,10...veremos....:baba:



Quito solicitudes a 9.100...


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> es patetico ver como se agarra al 9900



sigues corto?


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Calma chicha... en cualquier momento la preparan estos HDP.


----------



## pyn (22 Jun 2010)

Qué lamentable espectáculo, seguimos exatamente igual que hace 1 semana en el stoxx llevan 1 semana aburriendo a su madre sin hacer ningún tipo de movimiento ni al alza ni a la baja, bueno el amago de ayer nada ás y fue todo en PM.

ASQUEROSO


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> sigues corto?



evidentemente


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Qué lamentable espectáculo, seguimos exatamente igual que hace 1 semana en el stoxx llevan 1 semana aburriendo a su madre sin hacer ningún tipo de movimiento ni al alza ni a la baja, bueno el amago de ayer nada ás y fue todo en PM.
> 
> ASQUEROSO



Yo no se si estan esperando a algo o que... simplemente estoy flipando con el pasotismo que llevan para manipular todo al antojo.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Yo no se si estan esperando a algo o que... simplemente estoy flipando con el pasotismo que llevan para manipular todo al antojo.



Se lo toman con tranquilidad.
Leen posiciones que se están abriendo y barren. La "banca" siempre gana.

Bajan los 10.000 y de nuevo arriba...adelante las órdenes


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

Esto sigue teniendo cierta pinta de dia de la marmota.


----------



## xavigomis (22 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> evidentemente




SL?

Objetivo?


Es para poner mi cierre 5 ptos x encima :fiufiu:


----------



## pyn (22 Jun 2010)

¿No puede haber huelga de gacelas visto lo visto? Que jueguen con su puta madre.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (22 Jun 2010)

En exclusiva el algoritmo de alta frecuencia que están usando los cuidadores del IBEX:

If IBEX > 10.010 then 
SELL
elseif IBEX < 9.990 then 
BUY
else
LET GACELAS TRADE


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Rompamos esa resistencia....


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> En exclusiva el algoritmo de alta frecuencia que están usando los cuidadores del IBEX:
> 
> If IBEX > 10.010 then
> SELL
> ...



Falta una parte:

if overnight == true then
DO enormous GAP


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Como se resisten...pero no tienen pasta para mantenerlo.


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Como se resisten...pero no tienen pasta para mantenerlo.



mantenerlo para evitar su caida o su despegue, porque hace un momento hablabas de resistencia


----------



## hobbes (22 Jun 2010)

creo que nos estamos decepcionando un poco con el guano profetizado por mulder(yo al menos, un poco si) pero espero que mañana el dia sea mas propicio.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> mantenerlo para evitar su caida o su despegue, porque hace un momento hablabas de resistencia



La resistencia que habian impuesto (según el mensaje anterior) y romperla es siempre hacia arriba.

Hoy quieren dejarlo en niveles muy cercanos a 10.000...pero desde fuera se quieren niveles de 10.030, y la pasta que estan metiendo es demasiada para 30 puntos...ellos mismos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> SL?
> 
> Objetivo?
> 
> ...



los stops son de pobres 

Objetivo : 9775 si es para hoy y si es para mañana 9515 

En roman paladino que me voy a quedar abierto y corto toda la semana :no:


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

hobbes dijo:


> creo que nos estamos decepcionando un poco con el guano profetizado por mulder(yo al menos, un poco si) pero espero que mañana el dia sea mas propicio.



Las previsiones de mulder, al menos a mi, me parecen correctas pero como todo en este putrido pais esta manipulado no se puede calcular nada ni esperar nada. Aun asi, caeremos no hay duda, tarde o temprano la fruta madura o cae o se pudre.


----------



## xavigomis (22 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> los stops son de pobres
> 
> Objetivo : 9775 si es para hoy y si es para mañana 9515
> 
> En roman paladino que me voy a quedar abierto y corto toda la semana :no:




Grande, esa es la idea que tengo yo tb en la cabeza (la de quedarme TODA la semana corto) y en función de los niveles ir reduciendo o ampliando la exposición.


----------



## Fran200 (22 Jun 2010)

Bueno me cambian de índice, hasta dentro de dos semanas. Le hablaré a mi compi de este foro. Cuidado que tiene muy mala uva


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

ATPC, 10010 y los usanos parriba, menudo cachondeo. Falta de criterio, logica y todo lo que se pase por delante.


----------



## evidente (22 Jun 2010)

la grafica del euro dolar de los ultimos 5 minutos es casi vertical hacia arriba, alguien sabe porque de este disparon?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Mantengamos la calma y escuchemos que dice Mulder sobre los leoncios......... ahi estara la clave para mañana :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> la grafica del euro dolar de los ultimos 5 minutos es casi vertical hacia arriba, alguien sabe porque de este disparon?



Pues yo diria que para lo mismo que hicieron subidas y bajadas durante todo el dia, osea, para esto...


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Hoy esta lo de la reforma laboral no?? hay en el canal 24h un debate sobre ello.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Hoy esta lo de la reforma laboral no?? hay en el canal 24h un debate sobre ello.



ya tenemos excusa para el guano de mañana 

Mulder no te olvides de comentar que han hecho los leoncios, y date prisa xd que mi hijo me quiere quitar el ordenata


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario negativo, aunque hemos tenido muy poca actividad esta tarde.

- Han estado vendiendo aunque con algún mareo, hasta las 16:00.
- En ese momento se han puesto a comprar pero con muy poco volumen, he tenido que filtrar más que de costumbre para ver estas operaciones.
- En subasta han comprado, pero lo he visto filtrando también.

Parece que a la hora de subir se están metiendo con muy poco cargador y que lo hagan para manipular porque durante la bajada se han visto operaciones normales, no me cuadra mucho, claro que al Ibex lo mueven con dos duros su falta de liquidez es bastante grande así que no me creo mucho las subidas de esta tarde ni la subasta, parecen manipulaciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2010)

Vamos, vamos 

que ya asoman los velas rojas


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Arriba el hilo!!!


















Y abajo la bolsa coñe!!! Aun siguen los perturbados mentales con el debate de la reforma laborarrrrr.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Este ZParo es una autentica garantia para los cortos


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2010)

SP en los 1100

Niquelado


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

Lo lastimoso es que en europa estemos esperando al cierre para mover las cosas de verdad y solo tengamos verdadera acción en el gap de apertura.

Como ya decía ayer, hay que mirar las cosas desde un prisma semanal y a medio plazo.


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> SP en los 1100
> 
> Niquelado



Aun ha de bajar unos pocos pipos más para llegar a objetivos, pero a los índices europeos aun les queda mucho que recorrer, tal vez lo hagan mañana por la mañana.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Buena bajada del DJ en estos momentos, a ver si la mano de dios actua antes del cierre o no. El sp jugando con los 1100.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *Lo lastimoso es que en europa estemos esperando al cierre para mover las cosas de verdad y solo tengamos verdadera acción en el gap de apertura.*
> Como ya decía ayer, hay que mirar las cosas desde un prisma semanal y a medio plazo.



Pues yo diria que es maravilloso 

Claro que me quede abierto con todo el cargador ( incluidos los 2 minis de emergencia en maximos  ) , y si, he visto las cosas con un prisma semanal :no:

Ya sabeis, el que quiera peces que se moje el culo 8: y el que no se quiera mojar quedandose abierto que los pille en las rocas cuando baje la marea :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2010)

No me extrañaría que el ibex lo sostengan en los 10k pese a todo . Eso sí que es un casino.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Entonces el planning general queda: Tenemos pendiente un maximo supuestamente para ultimos de junio-primeros de julio y luego... caca de la buena??


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> No me extrañaría que el ibex lo sostengan en los 10k pese a todo . Eso sí que es un casino.



a ver si tienen cojones de sujetarlo en 9800 mañana :no: yo creo que no, que esta semana vemos los 9500........ y ojo que no salga nada raro y veamos los ochomiles del tiron 8:


----------



## pyn (22 Jun 2010)

Lo del stoxxx es de denunciar, lo tiran en las 2 horas finales del nocturno y mañana gap al alza para pillar a los cortos de ultima hora, vereis.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Lo del stoxxx es de denunciar, lo tiran en las 2 horas finales del nocturno y mañana gap al alza para pillar a los cortos de ultima hora, vereis.



En el stoxx no se, pero en el ibex hoy se han dedicado a asustar a los cortos y a cazar a los largos, menearon el arbol para que los cortos se acojonaran y los largos tuvieran "visibilidad" del 10500 , la verdad es que habia momentos en que me daban ganas de aplaudirles........ pero en vez de cerrar mis cortos abri mas al final :no:

EDITO: Veo menos 130 pipos en los futuros del ibex


----------



## pyn (22 Jun 2010)

En el stoxxx estamos viendo en el nocturno los niveles que deberiamos haber visto en la sesion. A medida que se acerca el cierre, hacemos mínimos...


----------



## @@strom (22 Jun 2010)

Tremendo hostión lleva el dow ya.
A ver si cierra por debajo de la media de 200 sesiones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 Jun 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Tremendo hostión lleva el dow ya.
> A ver si cierra por debajo de la media de 200 sesiones.



oh siiii maaassssss  

Hoygan dejen de comentar que me troncho 

Esta vez fue mas astuto el zorro que el leon jejjeje, les he quitado la comida de entre los dientes :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun ha de bajar unos pocos pipos más para llegar a objetivos, pero a los índices europeos aun les queda mucho que recorrer, tal vez lo hagan mañana por la mañana.



Mulder, hay una carta para ti.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CRJ4DHnFpNk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CRJ4DHnFpNk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Creditopropulsado (22 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, alguien tiene alguna referencia sobre Deutche Bank como broker?

Me han pedido consejo y no tengo ni flowers.


----------



## rafaxl (22 Jun 2010)

Mulder, doctor honoris causa en prevision de movimientos bursatiles 2010


----------



## Mulder (22 Jun 2010)

El Stoxx se ha quedado graciosamente a punto de bajar de 2700 (ha llegado a pasarlos claramente durante la sesión), nivel importante, mañana nos van a marear por ahí en la sesión europea.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Jun 2010)

El dax sigue sin aflojar mucho, me sorprende mucho. Está muy fuerte.


----------



## Cordobesa (22 Jun 2010)

Buenas noches, las señales son engañosas.

La noche es larga, ojito a la sesión de mañana. Una de bajadas y luego remontar el vuelo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Jun 2010)

como va el PM del ibex? va haber gap a la baja y luego subida????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Langaro: -120 pipos

pero si quieres puedes ver tu mismo aqui

CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Jun 2010)

es que en mi curro no me aparecen las cotizaciones, debe estar capado por que en mi casa si las veo........ me jode mucho


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Langaro: -120 pipos
> 
> pero si quieres puedes ver tu mismo aqui
> 
> CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets



A mi no me aparece asi... yo creo que han cambiado el formato.

Por cierto, buenos dias!


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Jun 2010)

serán buenos si esto baja un poco... si no.... pero os deseo buenas plusvalias o por lo menos pequeñas perdidas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Tras 2 dias seguidos de acertar, hoy toca prudencia no sea que me jodan todo lo anterior, asi que aprovechare el gap y luego seguire tendencias y giros mulderianos entrando y saliendo a la maxima velocidad ......... un exito si consigo acabar superando las ganancias del gap........eso si, al final de sesion o cuando piense que hemos visto maximos diarios vuelvo a la carga corto con todo lo gordo 

He dicho que veriamos el 9500 esta semana y lo quiero ver estando dentro :no:

PD : Mulder hay un mp para usted, no es una carta para usted como pone creditopropulsado, vaya mariconada xd


----------



## pollastre (23 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A mi no me aparece asi... yo creo que han cambiado el formato.
> 
> Por cierto, buenos dias!




Ahora depende del navegador y de la JVM que tengas; en IE/win7/JDK1.6 aparecen todos los datos (gap/cambio incluído). En Firefox/Safari aparece el bid/ask, pero no el cambio.

En algunas combinaciones, directamente el applet ni se inicia.

En el iphone/safari puedo confirmar que se ve ok, aunque sin el cambio. Util cuando vas a tomarte un vinito con posiciones abiertas, para ir siguiendo el tema desde la barra.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahora depende del navegador y de la JVM que tengas; en IE/win7/JDK1.6 aparecen todos los datos (gap/cambio incluído). En Firefox/Safari aparece el bid/ask, pero no el cambio.
> 
> En algunas combinaciones, directamente el applet ni se inicia.
> 
> En el iphone/safari puedo confirmar que se ve ok, aunque sin el cambio. Util cuando vas a tomarte un vinito con posiciones abiertas, para ir siguiendo el tema desde la barra.



Justo es quelo que ocurre, que no veo nada más que el bid, ask.

Gracias


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahora depende del navegador y de la JVM que tengas; en IE/win7/JDK1.6 aparecen todos los datos (gap/cambio incluído). En Firefox/Safari aparece el bid/ask, pero no el cambio.
> 
> En algunas combinaciones, directamente el applet ni se inicia.
> 
> En el iphone/safari puedo confirmar que se ve ok, aunque sin el cambio. Util cuando vas a tomarte un vinito con posiciones abiertas, para ir siguiendo el tema desde la barra.



pOLLAStre ilustranos con tu opinion para hoy ¿ que crees que hara el ibex ? .....no te salgas por las ramas, analisis tecnico, so portes, resistencias etc.

Ah, y lo mas importante, TU opinion sobre si el gap se incrementara o se cerrara.

PD : Mulder por Dios contestame al mp que quedan 10 minutos, de tu opinion y de la de pollastre depende que cierre nada mas abrir o me la juegue.


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

Muuuuyyyyyyyyy buenos dias a tod@s l@s forer@s / ludopatas

Que la fuerza os acompañe!!


----------



## pollastre (23 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pOLLAStre ilustranos con tu opinion para hoy ¿ que crees que hara el ibex ? .....no te salgas por las ramas, analisis tecnico, so portes, resistencias etc.
> 
> Ah, y lo mas importante, TU opinion sobre si el gap se incrementara o se cerrara.
> 
> PD : Mulder por Dios contestame al mp que quedan 10 minutos, de tu opinion y de la de pollastre depende que cierre nada mas abrir o me la juegue.




Mi opinión no ha cambiado, Zuloman. Sigo esperando techo en los 10,240-10K3 antes de volver a la zona 8K2-8K3. Si te fijas hasta ahora no se ha invalidado este escenario, pues las bajadas han sido pírricas.

Lo que es más, llegamos a tocar 10,250 en pm, y 10K2 en el contado el otro día. Por lo tanto sigo con mi escenario.

Me preguntabas el otro día por el timing... te comento que esta situación lateral, de seguir este guión, bien podría alargarse algunos días más hasta que toque el techo que te he comentado.


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

SAN a 9,12 en el PM

Caemoooosss????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

el euroxx baja o sube ahora mismo ??


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el euroxx baja o sube ahora mismo ??



baja 0,81% 2,745.97 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

cerrados cortos con +140 pipos y abierta media posicion de largos en minimos :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

cerrados largos con +30 pipos 

y van 170 pipos hoy, 140 con todo el cargador mas 2 minis de emergencia y 30 pipos con media posicion :no:


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

Hoy habla Zapatero, guano seguroooooo


----------



## pollastre (23 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados largos con +30 pipos
> 
> y van 170 pipos hoy, 140 con todo el cargador mas 2 minis de emergencia y 30 pipos con media posicion :no:




Veeeenga, toma, que te lo has ganado hoy ::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (23 Jun 2010)

El guarribex se mantiene con uñas y dientes. Hoy estamos a la espera de algún acontecimiento planetario o hay que conformarse con el lateral?


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2010)

Bueno, desde mínimos diarios no hemos dejado de subir, en 15' mínimos ascendentes parece que hasta los 10.000 del contado no vamos a parar, claro que una vez allí ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Hay dias en que la vida puede ser maravillosa 

Resulta que me tengo que ir, pongo una orden de cortos en 9915 ( casi 80 pipos alejado cuando la puse )........regreso y veo que JUSTO ha hecho ahi el maximo, se3 ejecuta mi orden y se va para abajo.

En resumen +30 pipos mas 

Bueno dejo una orden de cortos puesta en 9965 y mientras llega a ejecutarse me dedico a las tareas propias de mi sexo .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Veeeenga, toma, que te lo has ganado hoy ::



Y tu pollastre?? espero que no estes aplicando tus teorias estos ultimos dias, sino te hara falta vaselina 

Eso si, la semana que viene cortoman le cedera el puesto a subeman, he descubierto que no son incompatibles y que trabajando en equipo les va mucho mejor.

A ver si Tonuel y Juanlu hacen lo mismo antes de que les quede el orto como un bebedero de patos


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias.

Una vuelta a los 10.000 no estaría mal.


----------



## hobbes (23 Jun 2010)

no se si estaria mal o no,pero tiene pinta de que sera asi.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Toca resistencia y abajo. Cerrada posición en positivo, compra de papel más abajo y vuelta al ataque.
Pero ahora toca cervecita, dejo órdenes y luego vuelvo


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2010)

¿Véis al ibex por encima de los 10.000? En su primer intento no ha podido.


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

10000 en el Ibex ahora


----------



## xavigomis (23 Jun 2010)

ya lo ha rebasado... este Ibex no se que desayuna pq tiene una fuerza...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

abierta media posicion de cortos en 9965 

Preparado la otra media si llega a 10015 :no:


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

el foro se comporta igual que lo bolsa, hay veces que no se mueve nada y otras en la que apenas es posible seguir el hilo...en este momento el foro esta en posicion "sobreabandonada"


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Buenas de nuevo. Nada como la cerveza para reentrar con ganas.
Tocados los 10.000 operación cerrada en positivo.
Vamos a por los siguientes niveles.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

10.024 resistencia y soporte 9970


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> 10.024 resistencia y soporte 9970



por mi llevalo a los 10300....:Baile:


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

por mi llevalo a los 10300.... 




Para eso habla con Fran.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Se cambia soporte. Posibilidad de buscar zona verde del IBEX


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa habla más claro como hacía tu compañero Fran.

Give me numbers.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

cerrados cortos con +30 pipos y preparando la siguiente entrada mas arriba.

Orden de cortos en 9995 :no:


----------



## @@strom (23 Jun 2010)

Acabo de instalar el blai koncorde en el visual 5.
¿Alguien me puede decir como se configura para que me salgan los colorines como poneis vostros?
Me salen las medias sin el relleno y es una mierda


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Mira donde esta pivotando el IBEX los últimos cinco minutos. Esa es la resistencia creada con recorrido de 35 puntos arriba.
Luego se crea un soporte más abajo para decidir si se pone a verde o no.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Acabo de instalar el blai koncorde en el visual 5.
> ¿Alguien me puede decir como se configura para que me salgan los colorines como poneis vostros?
> Me salen las medias sin el relleno y es una mierda



Edito...no habia leido bien 


Sorry


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

Para eso habla con Fran.[/QUOTE]

Ya, pero es que se lo han llevado a otro indice, creo que le han visto un poco alterado por operar con el Ibex...::


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Calma chicha que precede a la tempestad


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Hola Cordobesa, para que no nos hagamos lios, veo que tu hablas de contado y yo de futuros miniibex .

Lo digo por que sino van a pensar que nos inventamos las cotizaciones


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Calma chicha que precede a la tempestad



tempestad que llueve de abajo hacia arriba o de arriba hacia abajo? 8:


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2010)

Tranquilo zuloman, que a ti nadie te lee.





P.D: es broma socio es que me aburro.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hola Cordobesa, para que no nos hagamos lios, veo que tu hablas de contado y yo de futuros miniibex .
> 
> Lo digo por que sino van a pensar que nos inventamos las cotizaciones



Of course:rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Tranquilo zuloman, que a ti nadie te lee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si que me lees mentirosillo, que siempre que me pillan te burlas de mi 

Y estos ultimos dias mas te valdria leerme....... tu cuenta te lo agradeceria


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> tempestad que llueve de abajo hacia arriba o de arriba hacia abajo? 8:



Yo diria que aun van a darle otro empujon hacia arriba......ahi le espero con medio cargador corto en 9995 y con el otro medio preparado por si suben mas 

A partir de ahi mantengo posiciones cortas hasta el viernes :no:


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Están tardando en decidir que cierres de posiciones se llevan antes por denlante, vamoooooossssss


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Vamos alla....si pasa 10.000 objetivo 10.035. GO


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Ayuden un poco, compren algo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Ayuden un poco, compren algo



Yo tambien creo que lo van a llevar hasta ahi mas o menos, pero no toco un largo ni con un palo  

poco que ganar y mucho que perder, estar corto en el entorno del 10.000 de futuros es una puesta segura :no:

EDITO : Ahi vienen derechitos a mi posicion


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Nuevo intento, a solicitar valores.
Veremos si responden


----------



## BOYPER (23 Jun 2010)

joder!! En Valencia estamos en alerta de bomba!!!


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

Hola?..Ola?..la?...a?

eco...co...o


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2010)

No se si lo habreis posteado pero el dato de refinanciaciones y eso ha salido malo en EEUU, a la espera de mas datos...


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Entrada en largo. Esos 10.035, se han quedado a 9 puntos.


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2010)

¿qué recuento haces Cordobesa si el máximo esta en 10.031,30? Son menos de 4 puntos, no 9 ¿no?.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

¿qué recuento haces Cordobesa si el máximo esta en 10.031,30? Son menos de 4 puntos, no 9 ¿no?. 

Toda la razón..no se porque se me habia quedado metido en la cabeza el 10.026 del Ibex Contado.

Gracias.

P.d. Me he despreocupado un rato al dar salida en 10.021 y buscar el nuevo suelo para abrir largos.


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1083 resistencia 1103



Salu2


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Agbank Puts Floor on HK Offering, Gets $5.45 Billion


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jun 2010)

Buenas,

Yo estoy por aquí aunque no opero. Estoy un poco escamada últimamente...
Pero os sigo leyendo con atención. Leo incluso a zuloman.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Cuidado ahora no quiteis el dedo de venta (los de largos)

9.925 warning


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Sp abre ligeramente verde
DJ igual


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

De momento lo aguanta...ampliamos largos


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Colocados stop loss y stop profit...hasta dentro de un rato


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Estos gringos están que lo tiran, si solo fuese por los europeos ya estaríamos en 4000 del Stoxx...


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Yo estoy por aquí aunque no opero. Estoy un poco escamada últimamente...
> Pero os sigo leyendo con atención. Leo incluso a zuloman.



Te hemos cambiado por una cordobesa, aunque no sabemos si es guapa o fea, pero yo siempre preferí a las del norte


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Estos gringos están que lo tiran, si solo fuese por los europeos ya estaríamos en 4000 del Stoxx...



... y el ibex en los 17000


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, hoy toca barbas


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (23 Jun 2010)

Que opinais? El dato de vivienda de las 16 moverá mercado?

*Edito: Pues espero que lo mueva: 


-32,7%. Muchísimo peor de lo esperado.*


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

The stock market is trading in a tight range as investors avoid making any big bets before the Federal Reserve wraps up a meeting where it is expected to keep its benchmark interest rate unchanged.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Lo que acaban de hacer con los futuros USA...


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2010)

Parece que mañana es San Juan(o)


----------



## BOYPER (23 Jun 2010)

vaya tick!!!


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa ¿a qué nivel pones los SL o SP son dinámicos?


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Espero que hicieran caso los largos cuando dije cuidado con el 9925


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2010)

Vaya batacazo!!

Esto no me lo esperaba hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2010)

Largos en la hoguera de San Juan


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Dinámicos siempre


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya batacazo!!
> 
> Esto no me lo esperaba hoy.



Puede dar en breve entrada de largos


----------



## eruique (23 Jun 2010)

en vertical y sin freno wanooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Se ha creado nuevo suelo.


----------



## carvil (23 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que mañana es San Juan(o)




Y el dia 26 hay eclipse lunar parcial 


Salu2


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Bernanke acaba de echar agua.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Mi compañero de cortos dice que esta satisfecho. Será mamonazo


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2010)

¿Compañero de cortos? Qué pasa que tú sólo operas a largos? Sólo miras momentos de entrada para largos? Eres una especie de pecata pero en plan pro no?


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Compañero de cortos? Qué pasa que tú sólo operas a largos? Sólo miras momentos de entrada para largos? Eres una especie de pecata pero en plan pro no?



Yo solo hago largos, para cortos está el de la mesa de al lado. 

La mejor definición es especulatas de mierda:fiufiu:


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Yo solo hago largos, para cortos está el de la mesa de al lado.
> 
> La mejor definición es especulatas de mierda:fiufiu:



y colega especulata...como le ves para ponerle un largo al SAN ahora? :


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Compañero de cortos? Qué pasa que tú sólo operas a largos? Sólo miras momentos de entrada para largos? Eres una especie de pecata pero en plan pro no?



Hoyga que yo también opero a cortos a veces...


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> y colega especulata...como le ves para ponerle un largo al SAN ahora? :



Cuando dije que se formo suelo, queria decir que se formaba suelo, pero eso hace ya casi 50 puntos de IBEX


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2010)

pecata amore, que iba de broma ... estaba interrogando a la tercera fémina (conocida) del hilo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (23 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> pecata amore, que iba de broma ... estaba interrogando a la tercera fémina (conocida) del hilo.




Ojo que puede ser que le estés tirando los tejos a un gordo de rulos..


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Ojo que puede ser que le estés tirando los tejos a un gordo de rulos..



Eso no se sabe hasta que alzas la falda ) y exclamas velón rojo..::


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Seriedad, que nos estamos jugando el cielo o el infierno.


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Me dicen que quieren probar mínimos. ¿Saltarán las ventas automáticas?

De momento el nivel clave para nosotros es 9825. Ojito

Edito:Nueva compra de largos en 9830.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (23 Jun 2010)

Zuloman, aleluya! 

Por fin estoy recuperado de las pérdidas que me colaron el viernes. 

Lo confirmo. Poner stops es de pobres.

A ver si esto sigue para abajo pero creo que me salgo antes de la robasta porque intentarán subirlo.


----------



## ERB (23 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Que opinais? El dato de vivienda de las 16 moverá mercado?
> 
> *Edito: Pues espero que lo mueva:
> 
> ...



*EEUU: las ventas de viviendas nuevas cae un histórico 32,7% en mayo – 23/06/10 – 2255126 – elEconomista.es*

23/06/2010

Las ventas de viviendas nuevas en Estados Unidos sufrieron una espectacular caída del 32,7% en mayo respecto al mes anterior, hasta una cifra total ajustada y anualizada de 300.000 casas. Se trata de un descenso récord y de la cifra total más baja desde 1963.

El dato ha sido mucho peor de lo previsto por el mercado. Los analistas consultados por Bloomberg esperaban de media una bajada del 18,7% después del aumento del 14,75 de abril.

EEUU: las ventas de viviendas nuevas cae un histórico 32,7% en mayo - 23/06/10 - 2255126 - elEconomista.es


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2010)

ERB dijo:


> *EEUU: las ventas de viviendas nuevas cae un histórico 32,7% en mayo – 23/06/10 – 2255126 – elEconomista.es*
> 
> 23/06/2010
> 
> ...



Brutal. Luego dicen que no existe el adelanto de compras por retirada de ayudas-subida de impuestos, en abril subida buena y mayo atpc.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2010)

a que termina el ibex en los 10k


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> a que termina el ibex en los 10k



Cualquier cosa de estos. Ni una bomba nuclear en WS seria capaz de tumbar las bolsas ultimamente y eso que buenas noticias bomba estan saliendo (quiza descontadas ya??).


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

Si cerramos por encima de 9950.
Dejamos abiertos largos con un colchón de 120 Ibex (Mínimo de seguridad para un Gap abajo mañana)
Por debajo, realizamos beneficios.

Que opinais?


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2010)

No terminaremos por encima de los 9950 hoy, 9875 es el nivel clave para hoy.


----------



## pollastre (23 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga que yo también opero a cortos a veces...




Vamos, Pecatísima... todos sabemos que Ud. es más larga que un día sin pan ::::::


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2010)

El pepón de los europeos también se ha ido, aunque el Ibex está haciendo un gráfico hoy muy raro, pero nos queda mucho por recorrer. Aquí somos unos perroflautas mientras los gringos ya han hecho todo su recorrido pero con el dato tan rematadamente malo de hoy esto podría bajar mucho más.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El pepón de los europeos también se ha ido, aunque el Ibex está haciendo un gráfico hoy muy raro, pero nos queda mucho por recorrer. Aquí somos unos perroflautas mientras los gringos ya han hecho todo su recorrido pero con el dato tan rematadamente malo de hoy esto podría bajar mucho más.



Hoy toca barbas sobre las ocho, le pueden meter gasolina...o prenderle fuego con ella.


----------



## pyn (23 Jun 2010)

A mi lo que me sorprende es que últimamente no hay ningún tipo de noticia negativa que afecte a los índices, las positivas las toman subiendo, las negativas las toman... subiendo también o ligeras bajadas. Eso me hace pensar que no les interesa tumbar los índices ahora, que pasemos un verano tranquilo y que en septiembre ya vendrá paco con las rebajas.


----------



## evidente (23 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy toca barbas sobre las ocho, le pueden meter gasolina...o prenderle fuego con ella.



Que significa "toca barbas"?...:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Que significa "toca barbas"?...:



Reunión de la FED a las 20:15h

Aquí está oliendo el guano


----------



## Cordobesa (23 Jun 2010)

A las ocho dato importante, dejo largo. Un gap a la baja para mañana de más de 75 es posible, pero en algún momento de la mañana debería volver a esos 9830. (espero)


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (23 Jun 2010)

Mulder, a ver que han hecho los leoncios al final de la sesión.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

vaya siesta mas cara me he echado, deje orden de cortos y no me dentro por 25 pipos.

al acostarme me dije " bueno si no entra bajo el liston " pero al despertar veo que ya se habia desguanado  

ahora en liquidez ...........a ver si el barbas anima a los usanos.....mañana gap al alza del ibex y le meto en toda la cresta


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario ligeramente positivo.

- Han comprado hasta las 12
- A partir de ahí se han puesto a vender sin parar.
- En subasta tengo una venta y una compra, la venta ha sido superior a la compra pero no por mucho.

He notado que por la mañana hemos tenido muy poca actividad, las órdenes de compra, salvo al principio de la mañana han sido muy escuetas, por la tarde hemos tenido una actividad mayor y más normal. Esto demuestra que están subiéndolo sin apenas dinero y lo bajan metiendo un buen cargador, siguen bajistas pero no quieren que se note demasiado, por la subasta creo que esperan gap a la baja para mañana.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos, Pecatísima... todos sabemos que Ud. es más larga que un día sin pan ::::::



que pollastre ¿ como esta tu trasero esperando ese 10250 ? ::

Espero que hagas como los politicos : haz lo que yo digo y no lo que yo hago 

Por que como estes largo desde que dices nos ibamos al 10250/10300 te voy a mandar a mis patitos para que les des de beber en tu orto 8:


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario ligeramente positivo.
> 
> - Han comprado hasta las 12
> - A partir de ahí se han puesto a vender sin parar.
> ...



Lo están manipulando francamente bien. Sin prisa pero sin pausa.

Van a dejar un buen reguero de gacelas muertas.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre .Sigo corto
2 posis en pérdida.Una en profits
Os sigo desde mi destierro laboral nocturno.Haciendo ojitos al Nikkei.
Hace tiempo que no comento nada pero el último dato de cot era bajista.El anterior fué alcista.No estuve atento.Me extraña que estén tan cortoplacistas.
S2 Hasta el guano infinito y más allá!!


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2010)

Los yankis en verde, no se les puede dejar solos ni una hora dios mio .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Otra vez que las profecias del caudillo se cumplen .... de momento..... me refiero a la celebre frase de no hay mal que por bien no venga.

Me quede colgado sin meterle cortos en toda la cresta por la españolisima costumbre de la siesta y me hubiera abrochado 140 pipos extras ( ademas de los casi 200 que ya estan en el coleto ) ........ si bien es cierto que no tenia intencion de cerrar los cortos al final de la sesion.

Veo que los futuros del ibex estan subiendo casi 60 pipos y a las 9pm habla el barbas..... es posible que suban mas los yankys y consecuentemente los futuros del ibex.

De ser asi, comido por servido y sin los nervios de ahora mirar hasta donde lo llevan.

Lo que tengo claro es que mañana le meto cortos en todo lo alto


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2010)

En breves hablara el abuelo no?? a ver que comenta y tal.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Jun 2010)

Hoy la va a liar

El divino barbas esta vez no va a hacer subir esto


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2010)

Dj en rojo de nuevo, seria interesante saber que ha dicho Sauron.


----------



## Kujire (23 Jun 2010)

*Bn: Mensaje de la fed*

**********bn: Mensaje del tito ben*************

no change en interés rate y el “extended period” se mantiene

el mercado de trabajo sigue estable mejorando

no hay riesgo de inflación a la vista

la economïa continúa su recuperación moderadamente

se ven areas delicadas en la economía como la construcción de casas que está en modo depresivo

el voto no fué unánime y empiezan a oirse voces de incrementos de tipos de interés

*****************************


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario ligeramente positivo.
> 
> - Han comprado hasta las 12
> - A partir de ahí se han puesto a vender sin parar.
> ...




Mulder los mp!


----------



## Misterio (23 Jun 2010)

Chute de Bernanke.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Chute de Bernanke.



Si,ha chutado por toa escuadra!!
A ver si se les pasa...


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> **********bn: Mensaje del tito ben*************
> 
> no change en interés rate y el “extended period” se mantiene
> 
> ...



Que siga la fiesta ...... hasta el infierno.


----------



## Mulder (23 Jun 2010)

Pues vaya desinfle más rápido, a alguno le deben haber engañado como a un chino.


----------



## Wbuffete (23 Jun 2010)

Pobre Bernie,se desinfla...

Edit:Joer Mulder,que sincronía...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues vaya desinfle más rápido, a alguno le deben haber engañado como a un chino.





Wbuffete dijo:


> Pobre Bernie,se desinfla...
> 
> Edit:Joer Mulder,que sincronía...



Los futuros del chulibex siguen en positivo y el barbas puede provocar un tiron de ultima hora :no:


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2010)

Como no, mi amigo Ben haciendo de las suyas. No se donde ven la recuperacion en usa porque desde luego que... otro zpinocho:.


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como no, mi amigo Ben haciendo de las suyas. No se donde ven la recuperacion en usa porque desde luego que... otro zpinocho:.



Tiene que seguir engañando a incautos porque se le cae el chiringo.

Él lo sabe: No way out


----------



## random8429 (23 Jun 2010)

No se si ya lo habrá puesto alguien

La CNMV difundirá la primera lista de bajistas en España el próximo 28 de junio - 23/06/10 - 2255848 - elEconomista.es

*La CNMV difundirá la primera lista de bajistas en España el próximo 28 de junio*

Nueva norma y primera difusión. Si está preocupado sobre cuántos bajistas están afincados en las acciones que atesora en su cartera saldrá de dudas el lunes. Por primera vez, esa jornada, la CNMV difundirá el porcentaje de capital que está invertido a la baja.

El próximo 28 de junio marcará una nueva etapa en la transparencia del mercado español. Se darán a conocer las posiciones bajistas de cada una de las acciones y cuotas participativas de la bolsa española, excepto las empresas que cotizan en el MAB (Mercado Alternativo Bursátil) y el Latibex.

También se conoce ya la periodicidad: la CNMV hará públicos estos datos al menos cada quince días, aunque se ha reservado el derecho a poder ser, todavía más transparente. Según los acuerdos tomados por el ejecutivo, en momentos de volatilidad del mercado esta información podrá revelarse más frecuentemente.

Pero no piense que podrá acceder a un listado con nombre y apellidos de los "enemigos de sus títulos". Las posiciones bajistas se publicarán agregadas (es decir, sumadas, todas aquellas que superen el umbral del 0,2 por ciento). Las que sean inferiores, no se contabilizarán. Y sólo se conocerá el nombre propio de aquéllos que de manera individual tengan invertido a la baja el 0,5 por ciento del capital en un valor.


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2010)

No se si seguiis el tema del ECRI y BDI, aqui os dejo un par de referencias por si os interesa (nada bueno):

THE 13 WEEK ECRI WLI SAYS RECESSION IS ON THE HORIZON | PRAGMATIC CAPITALISM







Y esta es del Baltic Dry Index:


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2010)

Double dip.

La peor recesión de los últimos 80 años, no merece otro final.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2010)

Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance

PD: ^¿ Como vienen los futuros del IBEX?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 Jun 2010)

Por favor, alguien me puede mirar a cuanto está la beta de NHH y PVA?


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2010)

random8429 dijo:


> *La CNMV difundirá la primera lista de bajistas en España el próximo 28 de junio*





No jodas... :ouch:


Saludos :S


----------



## bertok (23 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No jodas... :ouch:
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



Compra las posis, que te van a descubrir ....


----------



## tonuel (23 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Compra las posis, que te van a descubrir ....




Mañana el ibex sube un 10%... estais avisados... :ouch:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## rafaxl (23 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No jodas... :ouch:
> 
> 
> Saludos :S



Encima que se molestan en avisar...


----------



## Independentista_vasco (23 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que mañana es San Juan(o)



¿Juego de palabras o también predicción?


----------



## tplink888 (23 Jun 2010)

o sea ya sabemos al menos una de la lista de la CNMV:

1.-Tonuel
2.-
......

hay pocos patriotas en este POST como el señor especulador_financiero


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jun 2010)

como viene el PM del ibex????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

tplink888 dijo:


> o sea ya sabemos al menos una de la lista de la CNMV:
> 
> 1.-Tonuel
> 2.-
> ...



Hoy me paso por la cnmv a declarar mis 7 minis 

Bueno parece que en preapertura tenemos gap al alza como decia ayer.........por lo tanto ya voy preparando los cortos para meterle en todo lo alto :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

corto en 9900


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Con los gringos las cosas están claras, pero los europeos estamos muy perroflautas, la verdad es que resulta dificil saber por donde nos quieren llevar mirando el gráfico aisladamente de Ibex y Stoxx.

Realmente deberíamos corregir un poco y no se a que narices están esperando no hay nada fundamental que nos haga subir, al menos un fundamental que se sepa, otra cosa es que no sepamos que pasa entre bastidores y nos estén timando como de costumbre. Puede que sea la subida en la cotización del euro, pero aun así hoy se está desplomando y no veo a los índices seguir el mismo camino.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

cerrados cortos en 9815 con +85 pipos 

preparado para minirebote y volverle a meter con todo lo gordo :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

venga un respiro antes del guano de verdad que me he perdido el tren


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa se quedo larga anoche...donde estara esta mañana?ienso:


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

Parece que al fin tenemos guano como dios manda.


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

Hombreee... un día entretenido, ya iba siendo hora.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que al fin tenemos guano como dios manda.



y yo que me he perdido buena parte por tontaina 

Me tengo que ir ahora, por eso cerre, pero debi esperar estos 15 minutitos xd :no:

Bueno dejo orden de largos en 9535 por si suena la flauta en mi ausencia


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

Mulder, es fiable esta guanizada matutina? De ser tu, te pondrias corto?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Cordobesa se quedo larga anoche...donde estara esta mañana?ienso:



En la farmacia he visto a una morenita con acento andaluz comprando cantidades ingentes de vaselina 



pollastre dijo:


> Hombreee... un día entretenido, ya iba siendo hora.



Supongo que tu idea del 10250/10300 no la llevaste hasta las ultimas consecuencias 

bueno me largo que llego tarde, no rompais nada eh, bueno podeis romper el ibex pero solo hasta donde puse la orden de largos, ya sabeis 9535 :no:


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> E
> Supongo que tu idea del 10250/10300 no la llevaste hasta las ultimas consecuencias



no seas listillo, que llegamos a tocar los 10K2 no hace ni 3 días 

Claro que si me vas a recriminar que haya fallado en tan sólo 50 pips la previsión, con reversal incluído... pues hombre, me parece casi un cumplido ::


----------



## Nico (24 Jun 2010)

Qué dicen los indicadores susurrantes y toda nuestra parafernalia analítica (incluyendo gurues, rbotics y chamanes) en relación a los soportes, resistencias y dirección del mercado para hoy ?

Baja y rebota ?
Baja sin rebotar ?

Sugerencias ?, ideas ?, criterios ?, evaluaciones ?, rezos u oraciones ?


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Mulder, es fiable esta guanizada matutina? De ser tu, te pondrias corto?



Yo llevo toda la semana corto y voy a mantener. Ayer amplié posiciones antes del cierre.


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

pues nada, me pongo nuevamente en la fila de los cortos...3 tercios del cargador al SAN.

Tanto apego le tengo al SAN que hasta me sueño con el tio botin...

PM del Dow en -44, es normal que cuando las bolsas bajan el oro tambien? hay correlacion?:


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

CDS griegos a 5 años en nuevo record historico de 958...diferencial con el bono aleman en 802...riesgo de default es ya del 56% - de carpatos

que dia interesante en lo diarios financieros digitales, una noticia mala supera la precedente..:ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2010)

Buenos días...  

Cerrado el último gap que teníamos abierto en 9755...

Saludos...

PD: Felicidades a los Joanes y Juanes.. y a las Joanes y Juanas...


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

PM Dow -72


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Cerrado el último gap que teníamos abierto en 9755...
> 
> ...



Creo que hay un especulador financiero por el hilo que se llama así ienso:


----------



## @@strom (24 Jun 2010)

Asi acaba Hódar su comentario de hoy:

A lo largo de la jornada, y con oscilaciones frecuentes, ha ido ganando altura, hasta que a las 21 horas, que como si hubiese sonado la campana del recreo, los tres índices saltaron al alza. La Fed ha dicho lo que se esperaba que dijese, y todos tan contentos *Mañana jueves se meditará sobre lo dicho y podemos tener en Europa una jornada tranquila con avances moderados.*


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Buenos días. 
A ver que se puede hacer hoy.


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Parece que puede haber un mini-rebote desde el 9706, pero creo que continuaremos bajando, al menos hasta el fibo38,2%
> 
> Saludos...



De momento vamos a testar mínimos y veremos si es hora de trabajar


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> De momento vamos a testar mínimos y veremos si es hora de trabajar



Cerrastes tus largos que dejastes abiertos anoche con margen de 120 para un gap a la baja? 8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> De momento vamos a testar mínimos y veremos si es hora de trabajar



Yo he entrado largo con SL 9635, no me fio nada de los largos en una tendencia bajista... si rompe el 9700 contado... bajaremos hasta los 9580, que es el fibo38,2%

Felicidades Tonuel! 

Saludos...


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Cerrastes tus largos que dejastes abiertos anoche con margen de 120 para un gap a la baja? 8:

A primera hora y en el nivel que indiqué.

Sigamos haciendo caja


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> no seas listillo, que llegamos a tocar los 10K2 no hace ni 3 días
> 
> Claro que si me vas a recriminar que haya fallado en tan sólo 50 pips la previsión, con reversal incluído... pues hombre, me parece casi un cumplido ::



venga pollastrin no te piques xd 

ya sabes que me alegro mucho de que ganes pasta :no: pero yo tambien tengo derecho a echarme unas risas de vez en cuando 8:

Y dime pollastre mio ¿ como ves el tema ahora ? 

PD: Efectivamente fallar por 50 pipos es todo un exito en este mar bravo :Aplauso:

por cierto tras 1 hora de ausencia veo que mi orden de largos se ha quedado a solo 105 pipos .............. dentro de un rato me tengo que ir otra vez a ver si antes de irme me entra o si la tengo que poner mas abajo aun si no lo toca rapidito que los largos solo son para pillar rebotillos .


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> venga pollastrin no te piques xd
> 
> ya sabes que me alegro mucho de que ganes pasta :no: pero yo tambien tengo derecho a echarme unas risas de vez en cuando 8:
> 
> ...




Pues veo tentadora la fibo de LCASC, la verdad... aunque si yo fuera el chulibex, la precedería de un "little rebout"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues veo tentadora la fibo de LCASC, la verdad... aunque si yo fuera el chulibex, la precedería de un "little rebout"



a mi no me hable de fibos hoyga que apenas se leer , efectivamente creo que deberia haber un rebotillo y luego caer a los infiernos .

¿ hasta donde calculas que podemos caer tras el rebotillo ? en numeritos del contado please


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Subimos stop...objetivo 9.800 
Ibex Contado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2010)

Yo he cerrado el largo y he abierto un corto... me siento más seguro del lado favorable a la tendencia...

El Stocástico diario en el Ibex sale hoy de la sobrecompra...

Saludos...

PD: Hoy será MUY importante ver lo que hace el S&P en el supersoporte 1080, por ahora en el nocturno lo ha tocado y ha rebotado hasta 1083,5 actual...


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo he cerrado el largo y he abierto un corto... me siento más seguro del lado favorable a la tendencia...
> 
> El Stocástico diario en el Ibex sale hoy de la sobrecompra...
> 
> ...



Ha creado un soporte en 1083. Resistencia en 1084.25

No se le puede quitar ojo

- Intenta romperla ahora (resistencia)


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues veo tentadora la fibo de LCASC, la verdad... aunque si yo fuera el chulibex, la precedería de un "little rebout"



El día 16-06-10 hicimos mínimo en 9572... :fiufiu:

Saludos...

PD: El último gap que nos queda por cerrar de los últimos meses está en 9198-9265 del día 11 de junio...


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a mi no me hable de fibos hoyga que apenas se leer , efectivamente creo que deberia haber un rebotillo y luego caer a los infiernos .
> 
> ¿ hasta donde calculas que podemos caer tras el rebotillo ? en numeritos del contado please



Según el técnico a medio plazo que te comenté (y que de momento sigue vigente, por cuanto va cumpliéndose) si éste guano es "Aquel que ha de venir", podríamos acabar en el 8K2-8K3 en un par de semanas.

Ahora bien, si este guano es "de pega", y no es el bueno de verdad, pues no sé dónde querrán pararlo la verdad.... ya sabes, donde les dé la gana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2010)

Como anécdota, tenemos un gap pendiente de cerrar en el Ibex desde el 2 de abril del año 2009...

7961-8102 

Pollastre, podías "estirar" tu análisis hasta ahí, o no? 

Saludos...


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Out y buscando nueva entrada.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Out y buscando nueva entrada.



Entendí ayer, que "solo" te dejan operar largos en ibex... si es así, menuda pu**da... :ouch:

Ahora en gráfico intradía, se han formado 2 directrices (alcista y bajista) muy claras, en breves minutos veremos por donde rompen...

Saludos....


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Como anécdota, tenemos un gap pendiente de cerrar en el Ibex desde el 2 de abril del año 2009...
> 
> 7961-8102
> 
> ...




Abril del '09....largo me lo fiáis ! 

Si tuviera que analizar eso, cogería el mínimo en en el contado en la semana del 9/03/09 en 6K7, que por cierto estableció un suelo y un soporte de "última instancia" en ese nivel. Fíjate que estamos hablando de un suelo incluso por debajo de los místicos 7K tonuelísticos... ahí es nada.

Si seguimos el técnico que me sale a medio, la caída a los 8K2-8K3 tendría que ocurrir antes del 15 de Julio. Y si eso se cumple y el técnico demuestra su validez, tus 8K se alcanzarían para finales de Septiembre.

Todo ello dentro de una caída ordenada hasta el suelo justo por debajo de los místicos 7K tonuelísticos (6K7 anterior) que debería producirse prácticamente con los turrones ya encima de la mesa.

Pero vamos, me niego a pensar que en 6 meses no ocurra ningún "acontecimiento planetario" que mande el técnico a tomar por culo. Aún así, estricta y técnicamente hablando, esta es mi hoja de ruta para la segunda mitad del '10.


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Debe haber otro intento a 9.800, desde ahora 60 puntos de Ibex


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Abril del '09....largo me lo fiáis !
> 
> Si tuviera que analizar eso, cogería el mínimo en en el contado en la semana del 9/03/09 en 6K7, que por cierto estableció un suelo y un soporte de "última instancia" en ese nivel. Fíjate que estamos hablando de un suelo incluso por debajo de los místicos 7K tonuelísticos... ahí es nada.
> 
> ...



Gracias por exponer tan claramente tu hoja de ruta... :Aplauso:

Yo sigo viendo el final de esta bajada en la Onda4 de largo plazo 5k2-5k3... pero lo del timing ni idea... :´(

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, los niveles tonuelísticos son 3k...


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias por exponer tan claramente tu hoja de ruta... :Aplauso:
> 
> Yo sigo viendo el final de esta bajada en la Onda4 de largo plazo 5k2-5k3... pero lo del timing ni idea... :´(
> 
> ...




Hoyga, es que yo, de Elliot, el más cojonudo que conozco es el que se apellida Ness y pega tiros a los malos 

Los otros Elliot, como que no lo sigo demasiado....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

muy atentos a las 14:30 sale el dato de peticiones de desempleo en EEUU , si sale bueno rebote y si sale malo megaguano :no:

Si alguien puede postearlo segun salga se agradece 8:


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Gracias por exponer tan claramente tu hoja de ruta... :Aplauso:
> 
> Yo sigo viendo el final de esta bajada en la Onda4 de largo plazo 5k2-5k3... pero lo del timing ni idea... :´(
> 
> ...



Buenas ^__^!

Estoy queriendo entrar para hacer unos trades, pero leches xD viendo estos comentarios es que se le quitan todas las ganas a uno...

De todas formas, siendo mañana vencimientos tampoco me atrevo, a quedarme medio pillado.

:cook: Ains...

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

largo en 9680 con muchisimo miedo


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^__^!
> 
> Estoy queriendo entrar para hacer unos trades, pero leches xD viendo estos comentarios es que se le quitan todas las ganas a uno...
> 
> ...



Disculpa a que vencimientos te refieres? :


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas ^__^!
> 
> Estoy queriendo entrar para hacer unos trades, pero leches xD viendo estos comentarios es que se le quitan todas las ganas a uno...
> 
> ...



Osezno wataru!! ^_^

¿dónde ha estado Ustec metido en estas últimas semanas?

Y sin decirnos nada... 

habráse visto semejante desfachatez!


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

te copio, un mini 9.675...

SL 9.650


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> te copio, un mini 9.675...
> 
> SL 9.650



stop ineludible eh :no: esto puede rebotar o irse a los infiernos


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

Que aburrimiento

http://www.google.com/images?q=gacela+bostezando&um=1&hl=es&rls=com.microsoft:es:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7ADFA_es&tbs=isch:1&ei=njgjTNLWJcqQOJ2npdcE&sa=N&start=20&ndsp=20

como haceis para pegar imagenes en el foro? agradeceria vuestra orientacion

[IMG]http://www.google.com/images?q=gacela+bostezando&um=1&hl=es&rls=com.microsoft:es:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7ADFA_es&tbs=isch:1&ei=njgjTNLWJcqQOJ2npdcE&sa=N&start=20&ndsp=20


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> stop ineludible eh :no: esto puede rebotar o irse a los infiernos



calla calla, que el "Sant Joan" me ha costado 2 mini's cortos que dejé ayer puestos x la noche, en 9.920 y 9.940 que no han entrado y cuando me he levantado me he tirado de los pelos... que lástima, esto de dormir tanto por las mañanas no es bueno...

Subido SL a 9.680


----------



## Wataru_ (24 Jun 2010)

Evidente  error de fechas, thanks, fueron el Viernes pasado...

Pollastre, soy una tierna gacelilla que por no querer perder 100 euros al final o me quedo pillado o pierdo 200 . Y tal y como estaba el mercado de 2 mil puntos arriba y abajo... para mi era un peligro jaja.

En fin, veremos que hacemos xD ¿Tiene "ustec" algún consejo menos arriesgado de lo normal?.

Un saludo


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Ya estamos de vuelta...a ver si lo animamos un poquito.


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> En fin, veremos que hacemos xD ¿Tiene "ustec" algún consejo menos arriesgado de lo normal?.
> 
> Un saludo




Mal momento, voto a bríos... estamos en un auténtico "momento-bolso"... no es quizás el punto de entrada más adecuado para un osezno celoso de la salud de sus finanzas como Ustec 

Otro sí digo... estamos en punto de indefinición ahora mismo... moneda al aire, que se dice.


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

El grafico del ibex de las dos ultimas horas parece un encefalograma que indica que el paciente se nos muere...jejeje....veremos a las 14:30 como le sienta el electroshock laboral americano

por otro lado, off topic, me pueden decir como le hago para subir una imagen a mis mensajes?????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (24 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> El grafico del ibex de las dos ultimas horas parece un encefalograma que indica que el paciente se nos muere...jejeje....veremos a las 14:30 como le sienta el electroshock laboral americano
> 
> por otro lado, off topic, me pueden decir como le hago para subir una imagen a mis mensajes?????



Botón derecho sobre la imagen que quieres y copiar ruta de la imagen... y en el post le das al icono que parece un paisaje con una montañita y todo y copias la imagen...

Saludos...


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Como se resisten, claudicación YA!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

pues he cerrado largos con + 10 pipos no me fio hoyga


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

largo otra vez en 9675 

jejjejej cerrados largos en menos de 1 minuto con + 20 pipos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

largo de nuevo en 9675


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

salto SL protege beneficios en 9.680, orden puesta en 9.670...

edit: dentro 9.670!


----------



## especulador financiero (24 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Cerrado el último gap que teníamos abierto en 9755...
> 
> ...




gracias hamijo... hoy me ha costado levantarme... :fiufiu:


pero ya mismo enciendo la aplicación especuladora del iphone y nos vamos a por los 12.000... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (24 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo sigo viendo el final de esta bajada en la Onda4 de largo plazo 5k2-5k3... pero lo del timing ni idea... :´(
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> salto SL protege beneficios en 9.680, orden puesta en 9.670...
> 
> edit: dentro 9.670!



ojo que esto se va a mover no olvides el stop justo por debajo de minimos :no:


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ojo que esto se va a mover no olvides el stop justo por debajo de minimos :no:



gracias crack, ahora lo he puesto en 9.645; por si las moskas, en cuanto suba un poco lo coloco en 9.690 y a comer...


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

Parece q el dato del paro va a salir malo...


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Parece q el dato del paro va a salir malo...



Donde lo has visto?? puede ser que lo tiren para luego romper el culo a mas de uno con un buen dato...ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> gracias crack, ahora lo he puesto en 9.645; por si las moskas, en cuanto suba un poco lo coloco en 9.690 y a comer...



9635 el stop xd justo 5 pipos por debajo de minimos :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Donde lo has visto?? puede ser que lo tiren para luego romper el culo a mas de uno con un buen dato...ienso:



eso es exactamente lo que creo que va a pasar.....espero que aguante mi stop


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> 9635 el stop xd justo 5 pipos por debajo de minimos :no:



jajaja

lo acabo de cambiar... a 9635... :Aplauso:

y nueva orden de compra de mini en 9.600


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Nuevos niveles. Ojito


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Donde lo has visto?? puede ser que lo tiren para luego romper el culo a mas de uno con un buen dato...ienso:



jajaja

no lo he visto en ningún sitio, pero me lo dice el sentido común, si los datos que van saliendo ultimamente todos son peores de lo esperado, si las espectativas son peores y salen malos datos y sectores "intensivos" en capital humano como es la construcción se derrumba... veo difícil q el dato salga mejor de lo esperado la verdad.

Luego los mercados harán lo q kieran... pero creo q el dato saldrá ligeramente peor...


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> jajaja
> 
> no lo he visto en ningún sitio, pero me lo dice el sentido común, si los datos que van saliendo ultimamente todos son peores de lo esperado, si las espectativas son peores y salen malos datos y sectores "intensivos" en capital humano como es la construcción se derrumba... veo difícil q el dato salga mejor de lo esperado la verdad.
> 
> Luego los mercados harán lo q kieran... pero creo q el dato saldrá ligeramente peor...



Por logica deberia ser asi, pero estos tambien son unos expertos en tippex y sino lo tapan con petroleo de BP. No tienen escrupulos, lo unico que les beneficia ahora mismo es que contratan a gente temporal para el censo por eso en lo que va de año no han salido "tan" mal (ojo que han sido malos pero cuando acabe el censo puede ser una masacre).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> jajaja
> 
> lo acabo de cambiar... a 9635... :Aplauso:
> 
> y nueva orden de compra de mini en 9.600



en 9645 ya te lo hubieran saltado 

y yo de ti no me iria dejando esa orden de compra abierta en 9600, si rompemos minimos hay que esperar al dato del paro en eeuu, el guano puede ser brutal hasta esa hora :no:


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> en 9645 ya te lo hubieran saltado
> 
> y yo de ti no me iria dejando esa orden de compra abierta en 9600, si rompemos minimos hay que esperar al dato del paro en eeuu, el guano puede ser brutal hasta esa hora :no:



Te hago caso, en cuanto pueda subo SL protege beneficios y ahora suprimo la orden en 9600 y esperaré a los datos del paro.

:Aplauso:gracias crack


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

a puntito he estado de dejarme llevar por la tentacion de cerrar largos con + 10 pipos, pero falta muy poco para el dato de eeuu y me la voy a jugar poco que perder y mucho que ganar 

si sale bueno amplio stop para que no me lo salten y les dejo hasta ver donde lo suben :no:

si sale malo me saltara el stop con -40 pipos 8:

EDITO : Los leoncios estan diseñando la estrategia, alarmante disminucion de ordenes , en breve lo van a mover a lo bestia.........que sea en mi direccion xd .

estamos las gacelas mas solos que la una en el mercado.


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

Zulomannnn... mientras llega el siguiente movimiento de árbol, hablemos de temas más prosaicos.

Dime, tú que vienes de esa terruña: qué hay de cierto en que congelar+remojones en agua hirviendo, hace el mismo (y subrayo lo de *el mismo*) efecto en el pulpeiro, que el hecho de apalearlo?

¿Son técnicas comparables? ¿El resultado es el mismo?


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

saltaron stops...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulomannnn... mientras llega el siguiente movimiento de árbol, hablemos de temas más prosaicos.
> 
> Dime, tú que vienes de esa terruña: qué hay de cierto en que congelar+remojones en agua hirviendo, hace el mismo (y subrayo lo de *el mismo*) efecto en el pulpeiro, que el hecho de apalearlo?
> 
> ¿Son técnicas comparables? ¿El resultado es el mismo?



de hecho nadie apalea ya los pulpos, hay que congelarlo minimo 24 horas ( si el congelador es patatero mejor 48 ) .

Luego antes de cocerlo, cuando el agua esta hirviendo, se le dan 3 "sustos" osea 3 mete saca en el agua hirviendo y luego se deja cocer .

cagonto me han saltado el stop los muy cabrones


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

venga postear el dato del paro xd antes de que sea tarde 8:


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

toooma moreno... eso es un meneo y lo demás son nonsenses!


dale... daaale que dale.... a la maaayoneeesa


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

Bienes duraderos 


-1,1% mejor de lo esperado que era -1,4%.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

Paro semanal


Qeuda en 457.000 mejor de lo esperado que eran 460.000.


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

Paro semanal [Imprimir] 



Qeuda en 457.000 mejor de lo esperado que eran 460.000.

cachisss se adelantaron!


----------



## qpvlde (24 Jun 2010)

elige que tipo de gacela quieres ser...

esta ::

YouTube - Corriendo como gacela

o esta 

YouTube - Gacela

saludos:Baile:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

Ya van tirando pa'rriba, cualquier cosa vale aqui.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

cabrones, vuelvo a entrar largo y ahora me pillaran


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

A las 16:00 esto va a ser una autentica fiesta.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2010)

Preparaos

A Pepón le han dado la condicional


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> A las 16:00 esto va a ser una autentica fiesta.



de guano o de rebote, no me acojoneis xd 

el fallo fue mio por no cerrar los largos con esos mas 10 pipos y abrirlos mas tarde, debi imaginar que iban a hacer una barrida, lo que no pensaba es que lo tiraran justo por debajo de los minimos intradia los muy cabrones .


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> A las 16:00 esto va a ser una autentica fiesta.



Ehhmmmm....excuse...que hay a las 16:00? Mi cuenta te agradece profundamente le puedas ahorrar potenciales perdidas..:cook:


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> de hecho nadie apalea ya los pulpos, hay que congelarlo minimo 24 horas ( si el congelador es patatero mejor 48 ) .
> 
> Luego antes de cocerlo, cuando el agua esta hirviendo, se le dan 3 "sustos" osea 3 mete saca en el agua hirviendo y luego se deja cocer .
> 
> cagonto me han saltado el stop los muy cabrones



Yo nunca le doy los sustos, lo cuezo directamente y sale estupendamente.
Siempre lo congelo.

También se puede cocer en la olla express, más rápido, pero se queda un poco despellejado. Lo bueno es que en la olla lo puedes cocer junto con las patatas, sale muy bien.

(perdón por el off-topic culinario...:rolleye: )


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

Foto despues del dato empleo USA







edito: gracias LCASC...al fin puedo colgar mi foto..jejeje


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> //http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_MLBdJsZlyHA/Sa7lOamLVZI/AAAAAAAAAGw/NOf8zYhINBU/s320/ojos-saltones.jpg.jpeg&imgrefurl=http://elopinadorto.blogspot.com/2009_03_01_archive.html&usg=__gcYhw6rji2kiPr0cLkJBcJ93bZg=&h=259&w=171&sz=9&hl=es&start=3&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=S0vDkrFUFN4sUM:&tbnh=112&tbnw=74&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dojos%2Bsaltones%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:es:IE-SearchBox%26rlz%3D1I7ADFA_es%26tbs%3Disch:1
> 
> Foto despues del dato empleo USA



Para pegar la foto tienes que darle a ver imagen en tamaño completo y luego lo que te han dicho de la ruta.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

a que coño esperan los futuros yankys para ponerse en verde 8:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

Zuloman, ha sido ponerlo y bajan mas...::


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

jejeje...no sera tan facil...nonono....van a hacer sufrir a los que se pusieron largos inmediatamente despues del dato (me incluyo 








yupiii, esto de pegar fotos esta buenisimo...[off topic - OFF]


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Zuloman, ha sido ponerlo y bajan mas...::



si, menos mal que tengo plusvis de esta mañana en la buchaca y en los mete saca he palmado apenas 10 pipos 

por lo todo lo demas no estoy nada satisfecho


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
El corto que abrí en 9977 se me ha puesto itm en 9750.Bien
Un poquito de off-topic pa celebrarlo:


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que a Pepón le han quitado la condicional de nuevo


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Vamos a probar suelo y arriba.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jun 2010)

Pues muy arriba parece que no vamos...


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Vamos a probar suelo y arriba.



Papelon y abajo


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

De momento lo ha respetado (9.700 Contado).

Edito: Segundo toque.

A puntito de saltar ventas automáticas. Si es así perforamos niveles para abajo sin pausa


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jun 2010)

Estamos en mínimos...:8::8:


----------



## Dula (24 Jun 2010)

Cooxonesss, ¿qué pasa que se ha desplomado? Ha perdido los 9.700...


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Está haciendo un cuadrado de libro con mucho volumen
La probabilidad mayor es...

Edit: Se ha fumado 50 puntos en un plás


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Está haciendo un cuadrado de libro con mucho volumen
> La probabilidad mayor es...



Continúe la frase, por favor...


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Continúe la frase, por favor...



Ya lo ha hecho el Ibex


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Cooxonesss, ¿qué pasa que se ha desplomado? Ha perdido los 9.700...



Una barrida se llama. Cerca del punto de no retorno (o de ventas automáticas).
Rentabilidad máxima.

Edito:Según los sistemas debería haber una recuperación de 120 puntos desde el mínimo. 9.770 hablamos (Contado)


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

uysss... uysss.... qué pasó, Marisol?


----------



## Dula (24 Jun 2010)

¿El DJ está arrastrando al IBEX?

9.678


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Por proyección nos deberíamos acercar mucho a 9600

Donde pueden hacer un barrido cortos es en el DJI.Es un día óptimo para un "Williams OOPS"


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Por proyección nos deberíamos acercar mucho a 9600



Contado o futuro?


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

Como trader, estos son los días que me ponen palote: los de plusvies >10% sobre capital inicial.


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Como trader, estos son los días que me ponen palote: los de plusvies >10% sobre capital inicial.




Eso está al alcance de muy pocos elegidos hacerlo de manera recurrente, me quito el sombrero!


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Eso está al alcance de muy pocos elegidos hacerlo de manera recurrente, me quito el sombrero!




Hamijo! no dije que fuera recurrente... en cuyo caso estaría escribiendote desde las Bahamas ahora mismo, probablemente ::


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijo! no dije que fuera recurrente... en cuyo caso estaría escribiendote desde las Bahamas ahora mismo, probablemente ::



No, probablemente no nos escribirías....


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Contado o futuro?



Contado rabioso


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

casi 400 minis a la venta en 9.675, TELA!


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Eso está al alcance de muy pocos elegidos hacerlo de manera recurrente, me quito el sombrero!



Es que hay dias en que físicamente es imposible hacer un 10% porque las cotizaciones pueden no moverse mucho.


----------



## Dula (24 Jun 2010)

Estamos en la misma volatilidad de hace dos o tres semanas.


----------



## Dula (24 Jun 2010)

9.664...hoy pierde los 9600


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Estamos en la misma volatilidad de hace dos o tres semanas.



ya te digo, es peor que el yoyo que tiene mi hijo...sube y baja...hasta cabriolas se le esta viendo hacer al bendito...hablo de la bolsa..):::8:


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Yuro parece que ha completado el ascenso tras doble suelo
Los usanos están con la guadaña de los cortos
Ibex tiene miedito.
Muawwwhaahahahaha!! A saltar!!


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa, tu sistema cambia soportes y resistencias cada media hora...sigues pensando que se ira a 9770 antes de una nueva bajada a minimos?


----------



## @@strom (24 Jun 2010)

Intel luchando por mantenerse por encima de la media de 200 sesiones :fiufiu:


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Cordobesa, tu sistema cambia soportes y resistencias cada media hora...sigues pensando que se ira a 9770 antes de una nueva bajada a minimos?



Mientras no rompa 9625, no cambia el panorama. Pero esto da mucho miedo a los que jugamos a largos:8:


----------



## Dula (24 Jun 2010)

¡Ufff! Esto se despeña...


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Dicho y hecho, estoy OUT


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

9608
Doy la proyección por concluida.
A partir de aqui...cualquier cosa.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

Ya tocaba un tirón de cadena en el retrete, esto olía realmente mal.


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> 9608
> Doy la proyección por concluida.
> A partir de aqui...cualquier cosa.



La verdad es que no cambia el objetivo. Esto es de chiste.


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> 9608
> Doy la proyección por concluida.
> A partir de aqui...cualquier cosa.



La verdad es que no cambia el objetivo. Esto es de chiste.

El entorno de lo 9.600 es un soporte muy fuerte.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> La verdad es que no cambia el objetivo. Esto es de chiste.



De hecho yo aún veo posible la escabechina de cortos en DJI.
Si alrededor de las 18 :30 vemos empuje,se los calzan.

Edit: Pero solo hoy,y hasta la parte alta del canal,


----------



## Dula (24 Jun 2010)

¡Esto es de Juzgado de Guardia! ¿Qué leches ocurre?

Perdió los 9600...y continúa en caída libre.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

El futuro del Ibex, ahora en 9535, tiene recorrido hasta 9324.

El Stoxx debería llegar a 2627.


----------



## Dula (24 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Mientras no rompa 9625, no cambia el panorama. Pero esto da mucho miedo a los que jugamos a largos:8:



Ya lo ha roto, ¿y ahora qué leches va a pasar?


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

El SP está en zona peligrosa 1075-1080. 
Se está adelantando la pérdida de esos niveles. Eso nos lleva a 9.200


----------



## pollastre (24 Jun 2010)

El gobierno no lo permitiraaarrrggghhhhhh!!!!! ::::::


----------



## Dula (24 Jun 2010)

A comernos los puños...esto nos vuelve a dos semanas atrás.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (24 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Esto es de Juzgado de Guardia! ¿Qué leches ocurre?
> 
> Perdió los 9600...y continúa en caída libre.




Las máquinitas han detectado volumen y empiezan a funcionar para abajo. En cuanto vean que se da vuelta irán para arriba. Es lo que tiene.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> El SP está en zona peligrosa 1075-1080.
> Se está adelantando la pérdida de esos niveles. Eso nos lleva a 9.200



Yo tengo un corto en pérdidas esperando en 9290


----------



## Dula (24 Jun 2010)

***AVISO***

No apto para personas hipertensas.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

Se me ha ido misteriosamente esa sensación de 'día de la marmota' ienso:


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Los usanos repasando con la lengua la parte baja del canal.
Ánimo wapísimos!!


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

A punto de entrar en el segundo nivel de ventas automáticas 9530. 
Si lo hace podemos perder los 9.500 en unos minutos.


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> A punto de entrar en el segundo nivel de ventas automáticas 9530.
> Si lo hace podemos perder los 9.500 en unos minutos.



yo creo que aguantarán estos niveles, espero no equivocarme!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> yo creo que aguantarán estos niveles, espero no equivocarme!



no me digas que has quitado el stop y te han pillado :fiufiu:

Mulder no teniamos que ver un rebote hoy ¿ donde esta ?


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Están haciendo lo mismo que con el otro soporte. Entran compras en largo, si les interesa las mantienen hasta el primer nivel 120 (número mágico) desde mínimos. en este caso 9670.
De momento SP no ha roto los 1075, ha rebotado.


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no me digas que has quitado el stop y te han pillado :fiufiu:
> 
> Mulder no teniamos que ver un rebote hoy ¿ donde esta ?



JAJAJAJAJA

eres un crack Zulo, la verdad es que no he quitado Stop, pero he comprado...

y ahora estoy pillado a 9.580...


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no me digas que has quitado el stop y te han pillado :fiufiu:
> 
> Mulder no teniamos que ver un rebote hoy ¿ donde esta ?



Bueno, yo no dije hacia donde....:fiufiu:


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, yo no dije hacia donde....:fiufiu:



Será mañana el rebote...?

:


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Será mañana el rebote...?
> 
> :



Hay que llegar antes a los niveles que he mencionado más arriba, como mínimo, hay posibilidades de superar esos niveles por abajo, el S&P ya lo está haciendo.


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que llegar antes a los niveles que he mencionado más arriba, como mínimo, hay posibilidades de superar esos niveles por abajo, el S&P ya lo está haciendo.



mucho trecho y muy vertical lo veo yo, espero y deseo, desde el cariño, que te equivoques


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Dji girando en los stockasticos.
¿Comienzo de la degollina cortista?
Nunca lo sabré porque me voy a entrenar.Ha sido un día precioso
S2


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> mucho trecho y muy vertical lo veo yo, espero y deseo, desde el cariño, que te equivoques



Echa un vistazo al sector bancario europeo, quitando a los españoles que andan aun algo lejos, están todos rondando la MM200 a 60 minutos, indicadores en diario girando a negativos o ya girados, la escabechina se siente, se puede cortar a cuchillo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

bueno, cerrado del todo por si acaso, no me fio un pelo.

Al final he conseguido dilapidar las ganancias de hoy 

por que coño no me quedaria quietecito con mis plusvis......bueno peor hubiera sido palmar


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

perdi todo lo ganado en el dia (entre cortos y largos abiertos de poco recorrido - abierto largo en el minuto de la noticia del empleo americano...me distraigo y zass a la boca y sin proteccion), menos mal que desperte de mi estupor y vendi aceptando perdidas...corto inmediatamente despues...joder menos mal por los pelos...a este paso tendre tarjeta VIP en el proctologo.


----------



## Cordobesa (24 Jun 2010)

Día para olvidar.
Bueno si no aparezco mañana, es que ha quedado un puesto vacante.

Si no llega a ser por la apertura de hoy, seguro que estaba de vuelta a casa.

Suerte a todos


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

Off - Topic

Eslovaquia 2 Italia 0

Ciao Italia, menuda sorpresa....:8::8::8:


----------



## xavigomis (24 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Echa un vistazo al sector bancario europeo, quitando a los españoles que andan aun algo lejos, están todos rondando la MM200 a 60 minutos, indicadores en diario girando a negativos o ya girados, la escabechina se siente, se puede cortar a cuchillo.



buf buf buf, me quedo abierto para mañana, esperemos que remonte algo antes de volver a caer y así sacarle unos pipos.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Slovakia 2-Italia 0
Eso sí que duele...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> buf buf buf, me quedo abierto para mañana, esperemos que remonte algo antes de volver a caer y así sacarle unos pipos.



Desde luego de tamaño de huevos no estas nada mal, casi te mereces ganar solo por eso


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

eslovaquia 2-1 italia

emocionante

ahora 3 a 1.....buenissiiiiiimo


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> eslovaquia 2-1 italia
> 
> emocionante



3-1 y golazo d slovakia.

Esto es como la bolsa, cada minuto con emocion.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (24 Jun 2010)

Gol de Italia. 3 a 2 y se está formando un HCHi para Eslovaquia!


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

Joder vaya subidon que ha pegado el euro de hace nada aqui y el dj calmando el nervio un poco.


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder vaya subidon que ha pegado el euro de hace nada aqui y el dj calmando el nervio un poco.



Sabes a que se debe esta inyeccion de adrenalina al euro?


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Gol de Italia. 3 a 2 y se está formando un HCHi para Eslovaquia!



Hasta el yuro ha reaccionado al gol de Italia.

Van a degollar cortistas en el intradía usano.
Parece que la teoría de Williams se va a materializar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Jun 2010)

Un poco de seriedad señores, hablar en este hilo de fumbol es motivo claro de baneo definitivo sin posibilidad de remision 

Mulder cuentanos que han hecho los leoncios

PD: Para mi que mañana repiten la jugada, gap al alza y defenestracion posterior:no:


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Sabes a que se debe esta inyeccion de adrenalina al euro?



Ni idea, hoy estoy un poco aislado (empollando) del tema. A ver si alguien nos comenta un poco la situacion.


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

y el euro sigue subiendo, ibex en el AH +54 puntos DJI recuperando fuertemente


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Veo en CNBC que hay miedito en el mercado de bonos usanos.
El 10Y yield en mínimos desde el año 62.
Pueden haber tenido un trasvase entre mercados.Se ha perdido nivel clave.
Marc Faber dixit


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se me ha ido misteriosamente esa sensación de 'día de la marmota' ienso:



Entonces ya hemos hecho los máximos julianos?... a partir de aqui cortos a machete?


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Entonces ya hemos hecho los máximos julianos?... a partir de aqui cortos a machete?



No creo, a mi me parece que aun nos queda algo por subir, pero en este momento toca corrección de los excesos muy excesivos de la semana pasada.


----------



## Mulder (24 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

- Han vendido todo el dia con alguna ligera compra en momentos muy determinados, pero hoy lo han tirado con todo el cargador.
- En subasta también han vendido.

Creo que hoy no hacen falta comentarios, han ido a machete y sin hacer prisioneros, parece que aun les queda cuerda hasta mañana.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

DJI en el vertice de la cuña.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> DJI en el vertice de la cuña.



Como le ves al dji?? no se lo noto fuerte o esa impresion me da...


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como le ves al dji?? no se lo noto fuerte o esa impresion me da...



Owned doble::


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Como le ves al dji?? no se lo noto fuerte o esa impresion me da...



Son las 18 :30
La decisión se toma ahora
Tras la cuña está en lateral.Esperemos


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Si masacran a los bajistas esta noche os contaré la teoría de Williams sobre los gaps.
Si les perdonan la vida,que se joda Willi.Me voy a entrenar.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

Arriba chavales, el dj sigue con su marmotismo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Jun 2010)

hoy los americanos cierran en verde............


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2010)

Están reputando los gringos


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están reputando los gringos



La acabaran liando hoy? no me fio ni un pelo de los cerdos de ws, hacen lo que quieren cuando y como quieren.


----------



## Independentista_vasco (24 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están reputando los gringos



A ver si está acertado Mulder en que todavía no se han corregido suficientemente los excesos alcistas de la semana pasada, fue muy dura para los bajistas (entre los que me incluyo).


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Cogen impulso para caer más rápido, jejeje.



yo también creo que lo van a tumbar


----------



## Independentista_vasco (24 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo también creo que lo van a tumbar



Ojala, porque acabo de ponerme corto en el Eurostokk; puede que me funda parte de las plusvalías del día.


----------



## Sleepwalk (24 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo también creo que lo van a tumbar



Mañana en USA hay datos del consumidor. Como salgan malos.....

Edito: ÍNDICE DE CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE MICHIGAN


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Jun 2010)

Aquí lo tenemos


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo también creo que lo van a tumbar



Son unos cracks.
Se han zumbado a los cortos y ahora a lo suyo,a nuevos mínimos.
I love this game


----------



## @@strom (24 Jun 2010)

dow -150::


----------



## Sleepwalk (24 Jun 2010)

Lo que es de traca es hacer un seguimiento de los futuros del Ibex:

WS -48
Ibex +65

WS -100
Ibex +38

WS -148
Ibex -7
Menudo chicharro, no....menudo chicharrón


----------



## Wbuffete (24 Jun 2010)

La mano divina,o más papelón?


----------



## @@strom (24 Jun 2010)

Ya lo decia Hódar, que hoy subiamos.


----------



## rafaxl (24 Jun 2010)

Jur jur, esto es como un buen polvo, lo mejor al final :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## evidente (24 Jun 2010)

pues la caida del dow vino acompañada con alto volumen, me parece que vienen decididos a presionar por pasiva y activa el g20 de este fin de semana.

mañana apertura con gap a la baja pequeño en el ibex...algo pequeñito - algo chiquitito...por mi fuera que se den el castañazo de sus vidas con una bajada del 10% y mi cuenta lo agradeceria :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (24 Jun 2010)

Si veis el SP500 en velas de 3 días está la cosa interesante


----------



## carvil (25 Jun 2010)

Buenas noches 


Revisen el VIX 


Salu2


----------



## Rapier (25 Jun 2010)

Es de esperar que hoy viernes 25 de junio la bolsa siga cayendo?

Yo creo que no, si miramos el IBEX no se salva ni uno, parece una recogida brutal de beneficios.


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Ahora lo de Williams:Como operar el gap en una sesión como la de ayer.Solo sirve para usa.
A)El gap debe llegar más abajo que el mínimo de la sesión anterior.
B)Debe proseguir la caída tras el gap. 
C)Pasada la mitad de la sesión el mercado girará al menos hasta el mínimo de la sesión anterior.Crujiendo cortos gaceriles.Esto lo han hecho a las 20:00 en DJI.
Después han seguido a lo suyo.
Jrande er payo Willi
Nikkei -1,45%
Guanas noches burbus


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Día para olvidar.
> Bueno si no aparezco mañana, es que ha quedado un puesto vacante.
> 
> Si no llega a ser por la apertura de hoy, seguro que estaba de vuelta a casa.
> ...



Animo Cordobesa, si una gacelilla como yo lleva meses vivo en esto de la bolsa una profesional como tu no puede rendirse tan facilmente , ademas, si solo te dejan abrir largos en un ciclo bajista tampoco creo que pretendan que les hagas millonarios.

Bueno, probablemente hoy sea el ultimo dia que cortoman y subeman trabajen coordinadamente, ayer el cabron de subeman fastidio las plusvis de cortoman y he decidido que la semana que viene subeman tiene que equilibrar las cuentas .

Hoy le dare una oportunidad a subeman de recuperar todo o parte de lo que palmo ayer antes de pasarle el testigo a cortoman :no:


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Escucha, Zulomannn... Mulder sugirió, y yo creo que con bastante acierto, que le cambiases el nombre a Cortoman por "Bajaman", que es como más estético y suena mejor.

¿No crees que si adopataras esa medida, tus resultados en bolsa mejorarían?


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

> Día para olvidar.
> Bueno si no aparezco mañana, es que ha quedado un puesto vacante.
> 
> Si no llega a ser por la apertura de hoy, seguro que estaba de vuelta a casa.
> ...



Bueno, en ocasiones llega a agradecerse que en mesas corporativas tu gestor esté vigilandote por encima del hombro como un halcón, y en cuanto sobrepasas el límite diario, te cierra el chiringuito por ese día.

Eso os ahorra el tener que autodisciplinaros, que no es poca cosa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Escucha, Zulomannn... Mulder sugirió, y yo creo que con bastante acierto, que le cambiases el nombre a Cortoman por "Bajaman", que es como más estético y suena mejor.
> 
> ¿No crees que si adopataras esa medida, tus resultados en bolsa mejorarían?



Cortoman ha obtenido unos resultados esplendidos, probare con bajaman aun a riesgo de desequilibrar tan rentable trayectoria :ouch: ..................... aunque ¿ que te parece la version en espanisglish "downman"

Y tu que dices Pollastrin ¿ como ves la sesion de hoy ? gap plano o al alza.......... saltar stops de cortos y luego al infierno ¿ te parece una probable estrategia leoncia ?

Ayer yo apostaba por gap al alza y posterior caida, el doctor Mulder añade que subira al principio . ¿ y Tu ? que opinas .

No seas escurridizo eh, que nos conocemos pillin


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Cortoman ha obtenido unos resultados esplendidos, probare con bajaman aun a riesgo de desequilibrar tan rentable trayectoria :ouch:
> 
> Y tu que dices Pollastrin ¿ como ves la sesion de hoy ? gap plano o al alza.......... saltar stops de cortos y luego al infierno ¿ te parece una probable estrategia leoncia ?
> 
> ...




Pues estoy bastante escamado... ayer hubo un movimiento bastante extraño fuera de mercado, llegamos a estar casi +100 y de repente nos fuimos planos... y así hasta ahora mismo. 

Claramente "alguien" supo o se enteró de algo, se asustó y retiró sus órdenes de compra.

En un plano más técnico, a mí me sigue saliendo que aún quedan unas dos semanas para "Aquel Que Ha de Venir" (el guano serio, el de 8K2-8K3), concretamente me sale para poco antes del 15 de Julio.

Así que, si mi técnico no es una puta mierda y tengo algo de razón, supongo que aún queda posibilidad de rebote estos días previos. Eventualmente. Quizás.... digo yo.


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

esperemos q suba al principio, así puedo cerrar con gloria y honor


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

amossss p'arriba!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

bueno subeman ya ha compensado parcialmente la cagada de ayer con + 40 pipos largo 

le paso el testigo a bajaman


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

pos yastamos bajando... jaja


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2010)

Buenos días y felicidades a los que mantuvieron la calma y aprovecharon el momento, es en ese tipo de situaciones donde se nota el profesionalismo, ahora a disfrutar las plusvalías. Yo hoy no operaré porque cerre mis posiciones ayer y ademas estoy en mi tierra para disfrutar el fiin de semana, os dejo tranquilos.

Felicidades!!!!!


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

yo sigo pensando q entre hoy y el lunes le toca recuperar...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

subeman acaba de recuperar otros 25 pipos 

Se ve que la amenaza de guardarlo en el armario ha funcionado 

bajaman acaba de arir cortos


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> subeman acaba de recuperar otros 25 pipos
> 
> Se ve que la amenaza de guardarlo en el armario ha funcionado



estás hecho todo un crack!!


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2010)

9630-9650 por arriba y los 9400 por abajo son los puntos clave para marcar rebote o infierno (según mi sistema).


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

Descargada parte de los largos con pingues beneficios


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

pongo venta resto largos en 9.650, veremos si entra


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

definitivamente cortoman sigue llamandose cortoman, no bajaman 

Pollastre no me lies mis dobles personalidades coño


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!



zuloman dijo:


> definitivamente cortoman sigue llamandose cortoman, no bajaman
> 
> Pollastre no me lies mis dobles personalidades coño



Es que cortoman suena a superheroe pero con pocas luces


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> definitivamente cortoman sigue llamandose cortoman, no bajaman
> 
> Pollastre no me lies mis dobles personalidades coño



Creo que pollastre lo decía por aquello de la polisemia de la palabra "corto", pero no me hagas mucho caso :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> Es que cortoman suena a superheroe pero con pocas luces





pyn dijo:


> Creo que pollastre lo decía por aquello de la polisemia de la palabra "corto", pero no me hagas mucho caso :rolleye:



Lo importante no es como suene 

Lo importante es que cortoman es un hacha ganando pasta y bajaman en la primera operacion que hace ya va en negativo, todo por la pasta


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Debo insistir e insisto.... cortoman = caca.


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

girara esto en algun momento?


----------



## Kaprak63 (25 Jun 2010)

Los de Capital Bolsa creo que están largos.



> *Capital Bolsa ve soporte del Ibex en 9.500 puntos*
> 
> 09:37 El rally de los últimos días ha provocado la superación de la línea de tendencia de aceleración y un techo en la media de 70 sesiones. Tras la pérdida de los 9.700 puntos, el siguiente soporte se sitúa en los 9.500 puntos, aseguran en Capital Bolsa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Debo insistir e insisto.... cortoman = caca.



Cortoman se acaba de ganar 25 pipos con medio cargador mientras el engrendo ese que te has inventado de bajaman va perdiendo 35 

Definitivamente, cortoman es mucho mas productivo y eficiente


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> girara esto en algun momento?



si, en cuanto perdamos los 9500 guano a tutiplen 8:


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Buenos días. Ha respetado el nivel de soporte. Al menos de momento.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

vaya xd para un dia que Cordobesa podia aumentar su prestigio la tienen suspendida de empleo y sueldo 

Espero que este operando en el anonimato para evitarse otro owned


----------



## pyn (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Buenos días. Ha respetado el nivel de soporte. Al menos de momento.



Vamos Cordobesa, aprovecha este rebote para recuperar lo de ayer, cierra largos en el nivel de los 9650 del futuro.


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si, en cuanto perdamos los 9500 guano a tutiplen 8:



que noticia esperas que sirva de disparador para una bajada de mas de 150 puntos en el ibex? :cook:


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya xd para un dia que Cordobesa podia aumentar su prestigio la tienen suspendida de empleo y sueldo
> 
> Espero que este operando en el anonimato para evitarse otro owned



De momento como dije ayer entrada en 9.550 y salida 120 puntos más arriba. (Siempre en Ibex Contado)

He empezado igual que ayer, espero que no se tuerza hoy también.

Ahora a surfear.


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

A poco que la Matilde apoye un poco los vemos...


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Nos acercamos al primer soporte del canal creado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Nos acercamos al primer soporte del canal creado.



si te refieres al 9550 del futuro no va a durar ni un asalto


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

:8::8::8:

tratan de recrear segundos de ingravidez con descenso tan bruscos? Investigacion espacial en el ibex? 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

cortoman acaba de arreglar el desaguisado de bajaman con + 10 pipos 

y todavia pollastre pretende que ese engendro se acerque a mi cuenta


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

Apuestas sobre el PIB / e indicador de confianza?

Yo creo que el PIB saldrá ligeramente mejor y el indicador de confianza ligeramente peor... veremos como se lo toma el mercado.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Vamos a ver como sale, subimos SL objetivo 50 puntos (hasta 9640)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

subeman toma el relevo


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Fuera con miseras ganancias.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Entra en juego mi compi. De momento dice que respetará niveles por abajo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Fuera con miseras ganancias.



yo no acepte + 10 pipos y no se si la habre cagado 

a ver si me recompensa el riesgo con algun pipo extra


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Hemos tocado el nivel de ventas automáticas que dije ayer. Si no lo recupera, ya sabéis.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

como caiga el 9500 del contado a comermela :: :: ::


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

El Stoxx está deliberadamente evitando su nivel objetivo esto me da a entender que cuando llegue seguirá bajando como ha sucedido en otras ocasiones, de todos modos el Ibex tiene bastante recorrido aun y le puede influir.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Mi compi sigue apretando. (El de cortos).

Edito: Si vuelve a la base del canal entrada con 70 puntos de recorrido.


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

dile que aprete unos diez minutitos mas, forzando los dos ultimos..jeje...a mas de uno se le bajara la presion...emocion de viernes!!!!!

edito: mantenos al tanto, por un viernes divertido


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Bonito doble suelo de libro han dibujado.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Subimos SP

Edito:Y nuevamente nos largan con una "porca miseria"

De locos: De nuevo entra compra en 9555 (contado), pero esta vez con stop con algo de pérdidas. Algo de riesgo no está mal.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Au Revoire...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

espero que antes de tirarlo le salten los stops a los cortos, sino estoy pillado :no:


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

esta haciendo cosas muy raras... se cae 20 ptos, repunta, pero inmediatamente se vuelve a caer...


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Vamos a hacer un toque sub 500 en contado.
A soltar papel todo el mundo


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> esta haciendo cosas muy raras... se cae 20 ptos, repunta, pero inmediatamente se vuelve a caer...



Recuento de posiciones para hacer una barrida.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Subeman y bajaman.... cordobesa y fran200... joder con el desdoblamiento de personalidades.

Voy a crearme yo un par de nicks, Faloblando y Nabotieso (bearish y bullish, respectivamente) a ver si las rentabilidades mensuales se ven afectadas o no ::::::


----------



## @@strom (25 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Subeman y bajaman.... cordobesa y fran200... joder con el desdoblamiento de personalidades.
> 
> Voy a crearme yo un par de nicks, Faloblando y Nabotieso (bearish y bullish, respectivamente) a ver si las rentabilidades mensuales se ven afectadas o no ::::::



Juasssssssss que bueno


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

carrados largos asumie3ndo perdidas antes de que me cueste un ojo de la cara ::


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Subeman y bajaman.... cordobesa y fran200... joder con el desdoblamiento de personalidades.
> 
> Voy a crearme yo un par de nicks, Faloblando y Nabotieso (bearish y bullish, respectivamente) a ver si las rentabilidades mensuales se ven afectadas o no ::::::



que jodido, me haz hecho reir y se me han mirado extrañados en la oficina..nabotieso y faloblando.....:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Subeman y bajaman.... cordobesa y fran200... joder con el desdoblamiento de personalidades.
> 
> Voy a crearme yo un par de nicks, Faloblando y Nabotieso (bearish y bullish, respectivamente) a ver si las rentabilidades mensuales se ven afectadas o no ::::::



No te preocupes, la semana que viene vuelve.

Por cierto el toque anunciado por debajo de 500 ya ha sido.


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> No te preocupes, la semana que viene vuelve.
> 
> Por cierto el toque anunciado por debajo de 500 ya ha sido.





pues ahi sigue


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Stoxx está deliberadamente evitando su nivel objetivo esto me da a entender que cuando llegue seguirá bajando como ha sucedido en otras ocasiones, de todos modos el Ibex tiene bastante recorrido aun y le puede influir.



Medallón fo' me :Baile:

edito: ojo que mientras el Ibex cae a su nivel objetivo el Stoxx puede irse algo por debajo de 2600, quedan avisados.


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> carrados largos asumie3ndo perdidas antes de que me cueste un ojo de la cara ::



Yo esperaré al dato del PIB, si sale malo asumo, si sale bueno espero...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder que nivel teniamos que ver en el contado del ibex antes de rebotar ¿ el 9384? es que no me acuerdo xd


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo esperaré al dato del PIB, si sale malo asumo, si sale bueno espero...



¿ a que hora sale ?


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

por 9380 andaba...

14:30h PIB del 1r trimestre, este debería de salir bueno... (se espera del +3,0%)
y a las 15:55h la confianza del consumidor, si puedo vendo antes de q salga este, que aquí ya no me fío un pelo, aunque lo cocinen.

Edit: yo hablaba de contado, el futuro quedaría unos 60 pipos x debajo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> por 9380 andaba...
> 
> 14:30h PIB del 1r trimestre, este debería de salir bueno... (se espera del +3,0%)



del contado ¿no ? o de los futuros :


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder que nivel teniamos que ver en el contado del ibex antes de rebotar ¿ el 9384? es que no me acuerdo xd



Yo siempre hablo del futuro, dije 9324 y ahora está en 9458.


----------



## Nico (25 Jun 2010)

Tengo una consulta por si alguno de los compañeros tiene la respuesta.

Estoy usando un ETF para poder seguir el IBEX inverso. En concreto el *INVEX/IBEX 35 INVERSO* del emisor *Lyxor*.

Este ETF obviamente va modificando su cotización según los resultados del IBEX y lo que quisiera saber es si alguien tiene alguna fórmula para determinar la cotización para cada nivel del IBEX.

Me explico... si el IBEX está en 9500 el ETF vale xx, si el IBEX está en 9600 el ETF está en xx, si el IBEX está en 9400 el ETF está en xx.

Actualmente estoy haciendo la tabla "a mano" a medida que se van dando los diferentes niveles del IBEX pero, es muy probable que exista una fórmula que, dada mi incapacidad matemática no logro encontrar.

Para ser más claro aún.

Cuando el IBEX cotizaba a:

- 9890 el valor del ETF era 57,34
- 9630 el valor del ETF era 58,80
- 9480 el valor del ETF era 59,90
etc.

El sentido de mi consulta es que si quiero poner una orden de venta a 60,60 necesito saber el nivel del IBEX que corresponde a la misma.

Existe algún método para determinar esto de modo sencillo ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo siempre hablo del futuro, dije 9324 y ahora está en 9458.



ok, acto de fe , corto y orden de cierre en 9355 , el ultimo duro que lo gane otro 

barra libre sin stops 8:

edito : bueno puse un stop a 150 pipos por si sube un 30 % de repente, como me salte me corto la coleta.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Usa una regla de tres inversa... los resultados se aproximan bastante a las cifras de ejemplo que pones, aunque veo que no son exactos, con lo cual se nos está escapando algún detalle que posiblemente no se pueda modelar en la ecuación (digamos, la comisión de tu broker?)






Nico dijo:


> Tengo una consulta por si alguno de los compañeros tiene la respuesta.
> 
> Estoy usando un ETF para poder seguir el IBEX inverso. En concreto el *INVEX/IBEX 35 INVERSO* del emisor *Lyxor*.
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> barra libre sin stops 8:



Machomannnn!



zuloman dijo:


> edito : bueno puse un stop a 150 pipos por si sube un 30 % de repente



Gallina.
:cook:


----------



## Nico (25 Jun 2010)

Gracias Pollastre !

Estaba tratando de resolverlo por esa via pero, mi ignorancia matemática me impide saber si no resulta una función tal que, al alejarse de estos niveles que tengo monitoreados el cálculo se altera. De allí mi duda.

Las pequeñas diferencias -que suelen ser de 10 centavos para idénticos niveles del IBEX- no están relacionados con la comisión (que no la he contemplado en el cálculo) sino por el modo en que el MM maneja los contratos. En "grandes números" se refleja la cotización para un nivel dado del IBEX y el valor del ETF.

Veré de armar la tabla de ese modo y luego controlaré si se refleja en la realidad.

Pensé que podía haber alguna fórmula habitual para estos casos que pudiera usarse y que alguien la sabía.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Gracias Pollastre !
> 
> Estaba tratando de resolverlo por esa via pero, mi ignorancia matemática me impide saber si no resulta una función tal que, al alejarse de estos niveles que tengo monitoreados el cálculo se altera. De allí mi duda.
> 
> ...





En concreto, el Ibex 35 Inverso de Lyxor replicará los movimientos diarios del índice Ibex 35 con dividendos en sentido contrario. Además –informan desde BME- la fórmula de cálculo del Ibex 35 Inverso incorpora un elemento de inversión en renta fija de libre riesgo, por lo que –matizan- “el comportamiento de este índice no es perfectamente simétrico al del Ibex 35 con dividendos”.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Lo mismo de ayer y antes de ayer. 9420. Nuevo nivel ventas automáticas.
Vuelta en 9450, con recorrido de 120 puntos.

Pero como sea igual que ayer, apañados vamos los largos


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Colocamos SP..


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2010)

NICO yo opero con el inverso ya que es la unica forma que tengo de operar a la baja, y lo que puedes hacer es una orden condicionada al propio ETF Inverso a 60.60


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

espero ver esos minimos mulderianos antes de que abran los usanos, me gustaria estar largo para entonces ienso:


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jun 2010)

Echadle un vistazo a los cds de grecia, ¿a que estan jugando?

P.D.: he acabado los jodidos examenes coño!


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> espero ver esos minimos mulderianos antes de que abran los usanos, me gustaria estar largo para entonces ienso:



Luego que se espera?? reboton pata negra?? aun queda un reboton antes de la guanizacion no?

Un saludo!! no estoy muy al dia ultimamente pero ya dispongo de tiempo total hasta agosto.


----------



## Nico (25 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> NICO yo opero con el inverso ya que es la unica forma que tengo de operar a la baja, y lo que puedes hacer es una orden condicionada al propio ETF Inverso a 60.60



Langaro:

Sip. Estamos de acuerdo. Pongo la orden condicionada.

El asunto es que si NO SE a qué nivel del IBEX se corresponde esa cotización de 60,60; luego, al acercarme a ese nivel, quedo "lento" para estimar si la modifico.

No es lo mismo que veas por tendencia que el IBEX se va a 9400 pero te "comas" cualquier diferencia a tu favor, a saber que, a los 9420 aproximadamente el ETF se corresponderá con el valor de 60,60. 

Si veo que el IBEX tiene tendencia a bajar aún más, modificaría la orden a 60,70 o 60,80 antes que se ejecute.

Pero, si no conozco la relación (siquiera aproximada), las ordenes condicionadas las pones un poco a ciegas y quería evitar eso.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Lo mismo de ayer y antes de ayer. 9420. Nuevo nivel ventas automáticas.
> Vuelta en 9450, con recorrido de 120 puntos.
> 
> Pero como sea igual que ayer, apañados vamos los largos



Subimos sp, ya estamos cerca del objetivo.:Aplauso:


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

Venga, haber si el contado recupera los 9.600 y así cierro por todo lo alto 

un tironcillo más!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Langaro:
> 
> Sip. Estamos de acuerdo. Pongo la orden condicionada.
> 
> ...





y no puedes condicionarla a si el ibex35 llega a un determinado valor???? no estoy seguro de que se pueda hacer, solo pregunto


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Venga, haber si el contado recupera los 9.600 y así cierro por todo lo alto
> 
> un tironcillo más!!



De momento tiene un freno en ese 9570. En ese punto debería bajar y luego a rehacer soportes y resistencias.
Esperemos que hace


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Ahora si se mueve el IBEX como se tiene que mover. Bocados sabrosos

Ha habido una especie de giro tras recibir este RSS

Final version of Wall Street reform bill clears conference committee, goes to House and Senate


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Luego que se espera?? reboton pata negra?? aun queda un reboton antes de la guanizacion no?
> 
> Un saludo!! no estoy muy al dia ultimamente pero ya dispongo de tiempo total hasta agosto.



segun lleva diciendo en el foro el doctor Mulder desde hace 1 mes si 

Los famosos maximos de Julio


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Ahora si se mueve el IBEX como se tiene que mover. Bocados sabrosos
> 
> Ha habido una especie de giro tras recibir este RSS
> 
> Final version of Wall Street reform bill clears conference committee, goes to House and Senate



la has clavado cordobesa , ya llevas 100 de los 120 pipos que decias :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

esperemos que el doctor Mulder este igual de acertado o me voy a pillar un mosqueo de los wapos , segundo dia que empiezo bien y acabo mal , si las cosas no cambian


----------



## Nico (25 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y no puedes condicionarla a si el ibex35 llega a un determinado valor???? no estoy seguro de que se pueda hacer, solo pregunto



Lángaro:

En las acciones te dejan meter ordenes condicionadas al valor de varios índices.

En los ETF sólo puedes condicionar el PRECIO, no los valores del IBEX.


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesaaaaa Empuja un poco más!!!


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Tranquilo, el futuro del SP está rompiendo un nivel clave. Paciencia es la madre de toda la ciencia.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Cordobesaaaaa Empuja un poco más!!!



espero que no hagas como ayer y pongas un stop bien ceñidito, como no supere esos niveles tenemos el guano garantizado hasta donde dice Mulder 8:

Luego no digas que no estas avisado


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Tranquilo, el futuro del SP está rompiendo un nivel clave. Paciencia es la madre de toda la ciencia.



G20 [Imprimir] 



Rumores de que impondrán en su reunión fuertes impuestos a los bancos, pero parece que esto no va a ser tan fácil



este tipo de noticias no me tranquilizan...


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> espero que no hagas como ayer y pongas un stop bien ceñidito, como no supere esos niveles tenemos el guano garantizado hasta donde dice Mulder 8:
> 
> Luego no digas que no estas avisado



Quedo AVISADA (hasta que me quite la peluca soy chica) luego llamadme Manolo


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> espero que no hagas como ayer y pongas un stop bien ceñidito, como no supere esos niveles tenemos el guano garantizado hasta donde dice Mulder 8:
> 
> Luego no digas que no estas avisado



jajaja

gracias de nuevo crack, la idea es esperarme a la Salida del PIB y luego decidir si me salgo parcialmente o totalmente. 

Si supera 9.550 futuro, pongo SP en ese nivel y a preocuparme de otra cosa.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Otra vez leyendo posiciones, a ver por donde salen ahora. El de al lado dice que arriba.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Otra vez leyendo posiciones, a ver por donde salen ahora. El de al lado dice que arriba.



Tengo 2 preguntas, a cual más capciosa:


1) quién es "el de al lado"? Ya lo has mencionado varias veces.

2) sabes hacer salmorejo cordobés?


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

1 El de cortos, lo he dicho varias veces
2 No solo hay Córdobas en España, al menos hay cuatro más y alguna hasta mas grande.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Quedo AVISADA (hasta que me quite la peluca soy chica) luego llamadme Manolo



jajajjajajaj, el aviso no era para ti , tu ya se que pones stops 8:

¿el de al lado dice qu epara arriba? :S


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> 1 El de cortos, lo he dicho varias veces
> 2 No solo hay Córdobas en España, al menos hay cuatro más y alguna hasta mas grande.




Pues dile al de al lado, si fueras tan amable... que con todos los osciladores intradiarios girando desde hace cosa de 20 minutos, cómo es posible que él vea "para arriba". 

Coño, si desde que te escribo esto hemos perdido 30 piponazos ::

Así que mina argentina, supuestamente.... qué pequeño es el mundo.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Te hablo en muy muy corto plazo. En cuanto se completen niveles pueden tirarlo o llevarlo a 9.800


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Te hablo en muy muy corto plazo. En cuanto se completen niveles pueden tirarlo o llevarlo a 9.800



Sea... esos 9K8 no me [nos] vendrían nada mal.

Dile al de los cortos que se tome un par de días de vacaciones, o en su defecto, que no meta más pasta en posiciones bajistas ::


----------



## Nico (25 Jun 2010)

Cooooordoooobesa de Taieres ? (*) 


*(*) Traducción*: En Córdoba de Argentina hablan con un caaaantito muy particular. Además, en el lenguaje popular, cambian la "ll" por una "i" y el equipo más famoso (Talleres de Córdoba) lo pronuncian como "taiere". También le sacan la 's' final.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Rota la directriz bajista del canal intradiario... heads up!


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues dile al de al lado, si fueras tan amable... que con todos los osciladores intradiarios girando desde hace cosa de 20 minutos, cómo es posible que él vea "para arriba".
> 
> Coño, si desde que te escribo esto hemos perdido 30 piponazos ::
> 
> Así que mina argentina, supuestamente.... qué pequeño es el mundo.



Tocado el objetivo,venta realizada y nuevos valores.

Mi compañero es muy bueno y ve giros de 40 puntos, y antes que otros. Por eso se lo rifan y gana mucha pasta.

Me voy al "lunch". Lo mismo ya no vuelvo hasta dentro de dos o tres semanas.


Si es así Suerte a todos.

P.D.No se hacer salmorejo, no se bailar flamenco y soy de esa Córdoba. Aunque es el sitio donde menos estoy.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> la has clavado cordobesa , ya llevas 100 de los 120 pipos que decias :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> esperemos que el doctor Mulder este igual de acertado o me voy a pillar un mosqueo de los wapos , segundo dia que empiezo bien y acabo mal , si las cosas no cambian



Aun nos quedan datos a mediodía.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Tocado el objetivo,venta realizada y nuevos valores.
> 
> Mi compañero es muy bueno y ve giros de 40 puntos, y antes que otros. Por eso se lo rifan y gana mucha pasta.
> 
> ...



Con el debido respeto, es fácil decir que alguien es capaz de ver giros de 40 puntos, pocos instantes después de que... se haya producido un giro de 40 puntos.

Pero vamos, "de buena onda", eh


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2010)

los americanos parece que quieren subir......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aun nos quedan datos a mediodía.



y si son buenos ??? cagada ¿no? :S

Pollastre tu vas largo ¿no?

no me gusta nada cuando Mulder y tu no estais de acuerdo, siempre le suelo hacer caso al que falla xd


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2010)

cagada no, subida....


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

bueno, casi casi en mis objetivos de salida... el último empujoncito!


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y si son buenos ??? cagada ¿no? :S
> 
> Pollastre tu vas largo ¿no?
> 
> no me gusta nada cuando Mulder y tu no estais de acuerdo, siempre le suelo hacer caso al que falla xd



Tengo la sensación de que los gringos nos quieren abajo para empezar su sesión de hoy, ellos si que quieren subir y ya les hace falta.


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> bueno, casi casi en mis objetivos de salida... el último empujoncito!



Objetivos alcanzados... reduciendo carga.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y si son buenos ??? cagada ¿no? :S
> 
> Pollastre tu vas largo ¿no?
> 
> no me gusta nada cuando Mulder y tu no estais de acuerdo, siempre le suelo hacer caso al que falla xd




No saques conclusiones precipitadas, hombre.

Yo ahora no voy ni en contra ni a favor de mulder: en este momento estoy _squared_, así que aún tengo que decidir por dónde me voy hoy, si es que me voy por algún lado y no me da por cerrar ya la tienda de ultramarinos por hoy, que no llevo un mal resultado de momento.

Lo que sí veo es que hemos tenido un castigo excesivo en el IBX estos últimos 3 días, y si me preguntas - y me obligas a responder - soy más partidario de un rebote, que de seguir con el castigo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2010)

san.... quien sea te oija, necesito un pequeño gran rebote.......


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que los gringos nos quieren abajo para empezar su sesión de hoy, ellos si que quieren subir y ya les hace falta.



Desde que ayer empezaran a caer en serio los índices europeos tienen pinta de seguir con "susto" en el cuerpo


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

2,7% peor de lo esperado...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> 2,7% peor de lo esperado...



yatelodeciayo , stops muy ajustados 

Pues ahora si rompe el 9500 del contado tenemos los minimos mulderianos del tiron :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Zuloman me parto contigo. Pero estoy de acuerdo que si el que te trabaja bien es cortoman, sigue con el, y bajaman que se vaya al INEM. 

¿Cordobesa es chico o chica al final? Con eso de Manolo me ha dejado ::

Por un temilla de salud tengo que evitar el estres. Pero no se si me estresa más el estar dentro, o el estar fuera... ¿un mini me causará estres? ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> Zuloman me parto contigo. Pero estoy de acuerdo que si el que te trabaja bien es cortoman, sigue con el, y bajaman que se vaya al INEM.
> 
> ...



Leer este hilo da mucho más definitivamente


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

me esta tocando bastante los cataplines que cuando baja llegue tan cerquita de mis objetivos y salga disparado hacia arriba 

Ya vean dos veces que me hace la misma jugada, estoy seguro de que si bajo mis pretensiones y cierro posiciones el muy cabron se desguana y no solo llega a mis objetivos sino que los supera con creces ienso:

Pues no me pienso mover ni una coma, como si me tengo que quedar abierto para el lunes :no:

PD : Pecata me alegro de que te rias conmigo o ...... ¿ es de mi ? , bueno, si necesitas estres lo mejor es NO jugar a bolsa ......... es como el mono de un yonky .


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me esta tocando bastante los cataplines que cuando baja llegue tan cerquita de mis objetivos y salga disparado hacia arriba
> 
> Ya vean dos veces que me hace la misma jugada, estoy seguro de que si bajo mis pretensiones y cierro posiciones el muy cabron se desguana y no solo llega a mis objetivos sino que los supera con creces ienso:
> 
> ...



Contigo, me río contigo.
A falta del tandem tonuel-especulador financiero, tenemos a subeman y cortoman.


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



zuloman dijo:


> me esta tocando bastante los cataplines que cuando baja llegue tan cerquita de mis objetivos y salga disparado hacia arriba
> 
> Ya vean dos veces que me hace la misma jugada, estoy seguro de que si bajo mis pretensiones y cierro posiciones el muy cabron se desguana y no solo llega a mis objetivos sino que los supera con creces ienso:
> 
> ...



Yo también estoy notando hoy esa sensación de estar seguro de los objetivos y que se quede algo cerca sin tocarlos, normalmente suele ser una señal indicando que cuando los toque los pasará con cierta exageración.

A los leoncios les encanta hacernos sufrir.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Bueno, me despedí demasiado pronto.

Aún queda tela que cortar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Bueno, me despedí demasiado pronto.
> 
> Aún queda tela que cortar.



pues quedate en el foro comentando pero no abras ni un largo eh :no:

que algunos llevamos aqui todo el dia esperando objetivos que no acaban de llegar por mas que se acercan :vomito:


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Que objetivo tienes?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Que objetivo tienes?



9355 en futuros :no:

van dos veces que se acerca a los minimos y no los rompe :fiufiu:


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Un asalto a los 9600 en el contado. Después ya veremos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Un asalto a los 9600 en el contado. Después ya veremos



de momento no puede con los 9570 ..... cada vez que toca ahi se va abajo rapidamente hasta el 9500 pero tampoco los rompe y tambien se va arriba rapidamente......mientras no rompa ninguno de los 2 tienes ahi un buen campo de plusvis


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Ya me he despertado.Creo.
A ver como ta er patio...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2010)

Momento técnico interesantísimo...







PD: Buenas tardes...


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Joder que volumen ha habido entre las 10 y las 12!!
Mucho más cayendo que remontando.
Umm,las patatas del ...


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Momento técnico interesantísimo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ciertamenteienso:


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Preparados los dedos.....


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

El yuro haciendo cuña
De ahí la indecisión que llevan


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Pib usano Q1 revisado a la baja.Inesperadamente.
De 3% a 2,7%
CNBC live

Edit:Como duele reconocer las mentiras,caidita.


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

haber el dato de confianza... esperemos q x una vez salga bueno...


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

Ya empezamos a caernos de nuevo, parece que ya vamos a por los objetivos que faltaban.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Muy atento que puede haber giro...y nada pequeño. Así que sin despistarse un segundo


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2010)

Dato bueno.


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

iversidad de Michigan [Imprimir] 



76, mejor que el 75,5 esperado



Oh si yea, exactamente al revés todo, no acierto una XDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2010)

Unas mandriladas dedicadas a los cortos


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jun 2010)

Que hdlgp son. A ver donde lo llevan estos perros, los alemanes por cierto siguen a lo suyo.

A toda ostia!!


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Un asalto a los 9600 en el contado. Después ya veremos



Tocado el nivel

Sigue la proyección hasta 9650


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jun 2010)

VIX subiendo en estos momentos 29,88.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2010)

El EUR/USD no acaba de decidirse...


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El EUR/USD no acaba de decidirse...



No le des vueltas, son movimientos especulativos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Tengo una sensacion muy parecida a cuando estoy en una mesa de poquer y no se quien es el pringado :no:

Siempre que pasa eso indefectiblemente el pringado eres TU :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

Lo que más rabia me da es que no me he salido de mis cortos por un maldito punto y la orden lleva puesta desde hace horas...

Creo que los voy a mantener.


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Si mantienen el ángulo habitual de ascenso el DJI tocaría la parte alta del canal en 10200
Paciencia


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jun 2010)

Movimientos raros como ellos. Volatilidad asegurada, las tengo frescass!


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Aun no hemos tocado el objetivo


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jun 2010)

::::

Me voy a la playa. Pasenlo bien señores.


----------



## xavigomis (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tengo una sensacion muy parecida a cuando estoy en una mesa de poquer y no se quien es el pringado :no:
> 
> Siempre que pasa eso indefectiblemente el pringado eres TU :ouch:



animos zulo, seguro q en breve tienes una oportunidad de salir airoso!!

Los stops son de pobres!


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> ::::
> 
> Me voy a la playa. Pasenlo bien señores.



LLévanos contigo!!:´(


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Aun no hemos tocado el objetivo




Cordobesa, en contado faltan 100 pips ahora mismo para tu objetivo (9,650). Parece mucha tela +100pips para tan poca sesión que queda, no crees...


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Aun no hemos tocado el objetivo



¿por abajo o por arriba? ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que más rabia me da es que no me he salido de mis cortos por un maldito punto y la orden lleva puesta desde hace horas...
> 
> Creo que los voy a mantener.



¿ donde tienes el objetivo? :

si no lo quieres decir aqui dimelo por privado. Yo lo tengo muy claro me quedo abierto si no cierro con plusvis hoy :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (25 Jun 2010)

Toca corregir de nuevo.

Si se pierden los 9410, vuelve el escenario de caídas agresivas.

Está la mar de interesante


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Se desfondan
Como rompan el canal por abajo...esto va a coger mucha velocidad


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Hemos tocado el primero que di. 9600, retroceso y nuevo ataque (en pocos minutos se sabrá)

Casi siempre es igual. Lo difícil es saber los niveles de entrada y salida.

Si te vale, vuelvo a estar dentro 15 puntos abajo desde ahora mismo


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

Atención a este muy peligroso dato. Los credit default swaps dan a Grecia un 68,5 % de posibilidades de entrar en default...Como pare preocuparse...Los expertos calculan que si entran en default no se recuperará más allá del 50% del valor de los bonos
Carpatos


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

DJI nuevos mínimos
Quizá pronto en barrena


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

ECRI
Indicador semanal adelantado mejora de 122,5 a 122,9, pero el indicador de crecimiento anualizado empeora de -5,7% a -6,9%. Muy mala lectura, EEUU posiblemente vaya a otra recesión
Carpatos


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> ECRI
> Indicador semanal adelantado mejora de 122,5 a 122,9, pero el indicador de crecimiento anualizado empeora de -5,7% a -6,9%. Muy mala lectura, EEUU posiblemente vaya a otra recesión
> Carpatos



Esta gente van cortos?

Como aprietan, mas maderaaaaaa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Jun 2010)

Directriz de la gráfica rota por abajo... llega el guano... 

Nivel muy importate de pasar ahora el 9500 del contado...

Saludos...


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Esta gente van cortos?



Con todo el cargador...jejeje...no se a ciencia cierta ienso:


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Se me olvidaba
El DJI cerca del 10100 otra vez.Este nivel tiene algo especial.Me suele putear.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Enseñan una puerta de salida a los largos


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Repetido sorry


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Jun 2010)

No sé si esto es guano o barrida de stops...


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé si esto es guano o barrida de stops...



Ninguno lo sabemos, Mrs. Pecatísima....


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé si esto es guano o barrida de stops...



Diríase que quieren acabar la jornada mostrándonos subproductos de pájaros y murciélagos para que creamos que viene algo.


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

La base del canal ha vuelto a frenar al DJi.
Que alguien deje una cáscara de plátano,XD!!

PD:Yuro va moviendo ficha


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

ECRI
El indicador de crecimiento anualizado se ha ido a mínimos de 56 semanas y los directivos de ECRI comentan que con estos indicadores la desaceleración económica es inevitable.
Carpatos


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Joder, la que viene va a ser homérica.


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> ECRI
> El indicador de crecimiento anualizado se ha ido a mínimos de 56 semanas y los directivos de ECRI comentan que con estos indicadores la desaceleración económica es inevitable.
> Carpatos



Evidente
Te voy a contar un secreto.
La economía lleva más de un año inventándose cifras de recuperación para justificar las artificiales subidas de la bolsa.
Ahí queda eso...


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Mayday
Han roto el canal por abajo.
No olviden abrocharse sus cinturones


----------



## @@strom (25 Jun 2010)

Cisco ha perdido el importante soporte situado en los 22,5$-
Intc, msft y goog testeando soportes de medio plazo.


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

Itraxx Crossover
Baja 9,1 %. La divergencia alcista con las bolsas es muy grande ¿se estará preparando un rebote?
Carpatos

Alguien puede explicar un pelin esto del Itraxx, la divergencia y el posible rebote??

:::


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Itraxx Crossover
> Baja 9,1 %. La divergencia alcista con las bolsas es muy grande ¿se estará preparando un rebote?
> Carpatos
> 
> ...



El Itraxx es un índice de CDS(credit default swaps)
La divergencia me la paso por...
S2


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

¿Se supone que el Itraxx indica ahora menores riesgos de impagos?
Anda ya...mierda índice


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

Pues yo al final he conseguido salirme en mi objetivo, al final lo consiguió tocar, ha estado ahí unos momentos fugaces y ha vuelto a escaparse al alza, pero yo ya estoy fuera de cara al fin de semana :Baile:

El lunes veremos donde le meto.


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Zuloman ha salido?

Enhorabuena Mulder


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Zuloman ha salido?
> 
> Enhorabuena Mulder



Cual es tu lectura de aca al cierre?:cook:


----------



## Cordobesa (25 Jun 2010)

Sigo en largo, hasta que se acerque el cierre, que saldré, esté como esté.

Edito: Pues fuera. Final de jornada con alguna pérdida. Aunque muy positiva en su conjunto.

Queda pendiente para el lunes ese 9650. Esperemos que si hay Gap al alza en la apertura, no sea muy grande

Hasta otra


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

Creo que aun queda algo por bajar pero parece probable que lo dejen para el gap del lunes que viene.

A partir de ahí podría venir un rebote...o no! :S


----------



## evidente (25 Jun 2010)

salgo de cortos con lo justo para las comisiones del broker...dia de perdidas al inicio recuperadas despues por acto de fe al pronostico de Mulder...gracias Mulder...buen fin de semana y que la noche os sea propicia!! :


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Otra vez el 10100 me va a amargar la vida.
Han hecho doble suelo y lo están encarrilando.
Puto numerico...


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2010)

*Unos largos?*


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Yo al DJI le recetaría DIARREX en viales de litro.
Lo sé,soy un pelín ambicioso.

PD:¿KELEDEN cotiza en el Nasdaq?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2010)

Hola Hola!, le meto los cortos ya o que?


----------



## d0ng0n_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Hola munnnchachada! como véis a BP?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo al final he conseguido salirme en mi objetivo, al final lo consiguió tocar, ha estado ahí unos momentos fugaces y ha vuelto a escaparse al alza, pero yo ya estoy fuera de cara al fin de semana :Baile:
> 
> El lunes veremos donde le meto.





Cordobesa dijo:


> Zuloman ha salido?
> 
> Enhorabuena Mulder



Pues me he quedado abierto y corto, me tuve que ir precipitadamente y deje la orden puesta pero no entro :ouch:

Espero que el lunes haga los minimos Mulderianos antes de rebotar.

Desde luego dudo que en fin de semana salga ninguna buena noticia que le pegue un reboton, una mala siempre es mas facil tal y como esta el percal.

Mulder a ver los leoncios que han hecho los cabrones please


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

d0ng0n dijo:


> Hola munnnchachada! como véis a BP?



Está desmintiendo rumores de quiebra, por lo tanto creo que ya tiene un pié en el ataud


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Está desmintiendo rumores de quiebra, por lo tanto creo que ya tiene un pié en el ataud



Creo que está a -4,98% right now:abajo:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder no olvides que han hecho los leoncios, me juego todo a una carta :cook:


----------



## Nico (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que aun queda algo por bajar pero parece probable que lo dejen para el gap del lunes que viene.
> 
> *A partir de ahí podría venir un rebote...o no!* :S




Nada como la precisión, claridad, justeza y definición sin mácula.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman... a que carta????????


----------



## Mulder (25 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy, aunque el volumen ha sido alto hemos tenido poquísima actividad, sobre todo por la tarde y se han pasado el día mareando básicamente con compras y ventas, aunque en la subasta han vendido bastante pero han vendido todavía más en los primeros compases de la mañana.

Es dificil sacar conclusiones de un dia como hoy, pero parece que lo que les va es la venta y siguen con ello, aunque con muy poca actividad, parece que se hayan posicionado durante las primeras horas y luego lo han dejado todo en espera.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman... a que carta????????



guano  esa es la carta


----------



## Kujire (25 Jun 2010)

HABEMUS REBOTE!!!

:Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2010)

Pepon, pepon,,....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2010)

Mulder, estos son los inicios de los máximos julianos??


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2010)

Say Hey!

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3rklKyFMUME&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3rklKyFMUME&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder no olvides que han hecho los leoncios, me juego todo a una carta :cook:



Serás capaz de haberlo hecho....


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2010)

Os ponen furbol, y es casi como una abducción...


----------



## rafaxl (25 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Os ponen furbol, y es casi como una abducción...



+10000, acabo de llegar a casa de la playa y me encuentro con que españa gana, dj amaga rebote y ya se acercan maximos julianos...

Whar is happening??? para 4 horas que me piro me lo dais todo la vuelta!!!

Pasad buen fin de semana!!

Zuloman la porra!!!! desempolvala para que repartas owneds y thanks.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (25 Jun 2010)

Best Buy Co., Inc.: NYSE:BBY quotes & news - Google Finance

****


----------



## @@strom (25 Jun 2010)

En Usa Cisco y Microsoft han roto hoy soportes importantísimos.


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Rebote?
Si lo han dejado cómodamente aparcado en la parte alta del canal.


----------



## pollastre (25 Jun 2010)

Rebottish...hum...bien pudiera ser... la zona actual 9,55x es muy relevante técnicamente. En diario, hemos tocado la DEMA desde BB+, y el 38,20% fibo de la última subida. En semanal, los osciladores son todavía alcistas y no se vislumbra reversal, ni tan siquiera moderación en los slopes.

Las excusas ("excusas" es como yo llamo a los fundamentales) también están ahí para sacarse un rebote de la mangan, tienen las que quieran: G-8 y G-20 en Canadá, todo concentrado este fin de semana.

Todo esto sería compatible con la "retirada ordenada" que están orquestando, y que debería llevarnos a los 8K2-8K3 en torno al 15 de Julio. 

No veo incompatible con ese "master plan" el hecho de que el Lunes quieran darse un pequeño homenaje alcista.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Jun 2010)

Yo apuesto también por un rebote


----------



## Wbuffete (25 Jun 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo apuesto también por un rebote



Yo me pido muerte.Da menos miedo que susto.


----------



## pollastre (26 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Yo me pido muerte.Da menos miedo que susto.



Espere, no me lo diga:

Está corto.
Quiere sangre.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 Jun 2010)

Pues yo insisto chisto :

Antes del rebote tenemos que ver los minimos Mulderianos, osea esos 9334 famosos que no vimos el viernes :no:

Y si, tambien me he quedado corto el finde pollastre :fiufiu:

PD : de las excusas aun no he leido nada del g-20 asi que el riesgo de owned es elevadisimo .. alomejo han decidido que semos ricos y regalar un cayene modelo albañil reconvertido a promotor a todo el que invierta en bolsa


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

A los buenos días!

Up al hilo!


----------



## evidente (28 Jun 2010)

Mulder, tienes el vinculo de igmarkets para poder ver el PM del ibex y del Dow....se me ha borrado de la barra de direcciones y no se porque...al parecer mi hijo estuvo dañineando...:


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Mulder, tienes el vinculo de igmarkets para poder ver el PM del ibex y del Dow....se me ha borrado de la barra de direcciones y no se porque...al parecer mi hijo estuvo dañineando...:



CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets

Bastaba con buscar en San Google


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jun 2010)

Buenos días a todos .


----------



## evidente (28 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets
> 
> Bastaba con buscar en San Google



Yeep, puse la direccion .com y me lie....::


----------



## evidente (28 Jun 2010)

Se les han pegado las sabanas al foro???

Hola, buenos dias!!! Despierten!!!


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Se les han pegado las sabanas al foro???
> 
> Hola, buenos dias!!! Despierten!!!



Se ve que los fines de semana de playa cansan.


----------



## DeepChu (28 Jun 2010)

Nada de eso, aqui tamos expectantes, esperando que esto suba un poco para meterle unos cortos xD


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Nada de eso, aqui tamos expectantes, esperando que esto suba un poco para meterle unos cortos xD



Pues yo esperaba a que bajara un poco más para meter largos.


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Se les han pegado las sabanas al foro???
> 
> Hola, buenos dias!!! Despierten!!!



¡Vamos chicos! Chicos....

¿chicos?


----------



## DeepChu (28 Jun 2010)

A ver si se decide a irse a algun sitio, que esta estancadito entre los 9600 y los 9620 xD


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jun 2010)

que habeís tocado???


----------



## pyn (28 Jun 2010)

Buenos días, estoy con la caña de pescar hasta las 12 que me tengo que ir, tengo una cita con el fisco ::, no dejan disfrutar de las plusvaías sin que ellos se lleven su trozo del pastel.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Buenos días, estoy con la caña de pescar hasta las 12 que me tengo que ir, tengo una cita con el fisco ::, no dejan disfrutar de las plusvaías sin que ellos se lleven su trozo del pastel.



Hacienda siempre es el socio obligatorio cuando hay beneficios, en caso contrario ahueca el ala.


----------



## pyn (28 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hacienda siempre es el socio obligatorio cuando hay beneficios, en caso contrario ahueca el ala.



Pues este año conmigo se van a llevar un buen pico, pero te prometo que lo pago a gusto.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jun 2010)

No estamos desinflando, no?


----------



## pyn (28 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No estamos desinflando, no?



Pues parece que el minerialismoa va a llegaaaaaaaaaaarl. Vamos que el mínimo del viernes será el mínimo del rebote.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Pues parece que el minerialismoa va a llegaaaaaaaaaaarl. Vamos que el mínimo del viernes será el mínimo del rebote.



En según que índices o acciones yo creo que se podría hacer un suelo algo más abajo, tal vez hacia mediodía.


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Buenas a todo el mundo


----------



## xavigomis (28 Jun 2010)

bueno, hoy ha habido buenas oportunidades tanto para cortos como para largos...

Espero que nuestro querido Zulo haya podido salir airoso.


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Yo ya he alcanzado el primer objetivo. Sigamos

Nota 1:9745 el siguiente, con paradiña intermedia.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 Jun 2010)

Veo próximas cotas nunca alcanzadas... ienso:



Saludos :baba:


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Veo próximas cotas nunca alcanzadas... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :baba:



y valles sin explorar?ienso:


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2010)

Han soltado a Pepón-Kraken.....


----------



## rafaxl (28 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Han soltado a Pepón-Kraken.....



They like Pepón!!!!!! Fuck peponn!!!!

Buenos dias amigos, feliz rebote a ver si esto nos lleva al mayor de los infiernos.


----------



## Nico (28 Jun 2010)

Todo es maravilloso. El mundo es un buen lugar para estar.
Los datos y las cifras son fantásticas.
Ninguna empresa ha quebrado y el trabajo sobra por doquier.
La gente consume feliz y el verano es un momento de gozo y placer.
Volveremos, primero a los 12.000 puntos y luego a los 16.000.
Todo va bien. Todo está OK.
El Señor es mi Pastor y nada me faltará.

- Qué hago yo con un (*) ETF IBEX INVERSO ?





(*) Unos cuantos.


----------



## evidente (28 Jun 2010)

quien le ha dado al boton???


----------



## evidente (28 Jun 2010)

fran 200:

cuales son tus niveles ahora? mantienes los 9745 como objetivo?


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> fran 200:
> 
> cuales son tus niveles ahora? mantienes los 9745 como objetivo?



Hay dos canales
9725-9650

Ancho 9745-9625

Se mantiene el objetivo


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Cordobesa dijo:


> Sigo en largo, hasta que se acerque el cierre, que saldré, esté como esté.
> 
> Edito: Pues fuera. Final de jornada con alguna pérdida. Aunque muy positiva en su conjunto.
> 
> ...



El nivel que se esperaba para hoy se ha tocado, y se ha convertido en un nivel clave.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> El nivel que se esperaba para hoy se ha tocado, y se ha convertido en un nivel clave.




Bueno, si era clave la cosa no pinta bien..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jun 2010)

Mulder como van tus previsiones??


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jun 2010)

ITX tiene pinta de estar en plena distribución...


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder como van tus previsiones??



De momento se están cumpliendo, nada anormal. Aunque esta mañana esperaba un gap a la baja más fuerte, tal vez la decisión del G-20 de no cargar los bancos a impuestos ha evitado ese gap.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento se están cumpliendo, nada anormal. Aunque esta mañana esperaba un gap a la baja más fuerte, tal vez la decisión del G-20 de no cargar los bancos a impuestos ha evitado ese gap.



La mayoría de los indices europeos se han ido a mínimos al comienzo, excepto el Dax que está con gasolina super


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2010)

Vaya merdurcia de rebote. Ni un mísero 9K8 que llevarnos a la boca para alegrar el día...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jun 2010)

Buenas.
Que calladitos estáis...


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Como que es un momento importante....
Base del canal ancho...hora de tomar decisiones


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Ahora dentro, y colocando rápido los SP


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Off topic. La hora a la que sale que has escrito el mensaje no es la real ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

La verdad es que el día está aburridillo y se hacen mínimos pero no me convencen del todo y el caso es que tampoco creo que bajemos mucho más.

Estoy fuera del mercado porque creo que aun falta alguna sorpresa por salir, pero creo que será visto y no visto.


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Volvemos al canal, subimos SP


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Out y buscando nuevo nivel de entrada...esto es desesperante

De nuevo al ataque


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

Pues justamente era esto a lo que me refería, algo así como lo que están haciendo.


----------



## evidente (28 Jun 2010)

escabechina de cortos, escabechina de largos...dia de escabechina

atentamente, un escabechinado

:´´´(


----------



## evidente (28 Jun 2010)

eur dolar, favor abrocharse los cinturones y coger la mascara de oxigeno que el descenso esta siendo brusco y sin paradas


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> eur dolar, favor abrocharse los cinturones y coger la mascara de oxigeno que el descenso esta siendo brusco y sin paradas



Y cuando saltan los stops, vuelta para arriba para saltar más stops...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Jun 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y cuando saltan los stops, vuelta para arriba para saltar más stops...




Los stops son de pobres según zuloman.


----------



## ERB (28 Jun 2010)

¿Qué pasa? Serenity markets

No está muy claro pero se dice que los operadores se han asustado por la tasa de ahorro que se ha publicado con el dato de gastos personales que quedaba en el mayor nivel en 8 meses. Esto querría decir que no hay interés por consumir

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jun 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Los stops son de pobres según zuloman.



No está hoy por aquí. Subeman y cortoman se estarán peleando y tiene que hacer de árbitro...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes... 

Largo en 9490, SL 9450

Saludos...


----------



## ERB (28 Jun 2010)

9.559,20
+0,25 %


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Jun 2010)

ERB dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa? Serenity markets
> 
> No está muy claro pero se dice que los operadores se han asustado por la tasa de ahorro que se ha publicado con el dato de gastos personales que quedaba en el mayor nivel en 8 meses. Esto querría decir que no hay interés por consumir
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



Eso ha sido a las 14:30. Menudos reflejos más lentos que tienen...


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 Jun 2010)

lo que hay es un acojonamiento generalizado por consumir y si ademas le sumamos que bajan los suledos, es logico que la gente consuma menos.....

algunas ciudades de España viven de los funcionarios, si a estos se les baja el sueldo lo resienten los minoristas, pero vamos yo de economia se muy poco...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 Jun 2010)

Lo del DOW está empezando a oler mal..


----------



## ERB (28 Jun 2010)

16:09:27 h.
¿Qué pasa?

No hay una causa clara para una bajada tan violenta. El sector petrolero de EEUU es el primero que ha empezado a bajar y ha terminado arrastrando a los índices. No hay ninguna otra noticia que esté causando este movimiento

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

ERB dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa? Serenity markets
> 
> No está muy claro pero se dice que los operadores se han asustado por la tasa de ahorro que se ha publicado con el dato de gastos personales que quedaba en el mayor nivel en 8 meses. Esto querría decir que no hay interés por consumir
> 
> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets



La gran excusa del día....


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

A mi todos los indicadores me dicen arriba. Pero no se a que estan jugando o a que esperan


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Largo en 9490, SL 9450
> 
> Saludos...



Fuera en 9530, busco otro punto más abajo para entrar largo...

Edito: Para mi el punto clave en los próximos minutos es sobre los 9540 contado...


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Que trabajito está costando, a ver si esta es la buena

Vamos a meter volumen


----------



## ERB (28 Jun 2010)

¿Qué pasa? Serenity markets

La versión oficial de la bajada es que todo lo ha iniciado el futuro del crudo que baja alrededor de un dólar tras bajar el temor a la posibilidad de tormentas tropicales cercanas. Esto había perjudicado a los sectores de energía y materiales básicos y habría terminado por arrastrar a los índices.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Stocks turned lower on Monday after rising at the open, with materials and energy among the top declining sectors as oil prices fell.


----------



## pyn (28 Jun 2010)

¿Cuántos contratos te dejan manejar Fran?


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Un poco más...solicitemos papel más arriba.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Jun 2010)

Pepon's Day


----------



## pollastre (28 Jun 2010)

Peponian Rapsody!


----------



## xavigomis (28 Jun 2010)

Se sabe algo de Zulo y sus cortos!? 

Lo han extraditado?


----------



## rafaxl (28 Jun 2010)

A santo de que ha venido este reboton?? media hora que he estado fuera y zas!!


----------



## evidente (28 Jun 2010)

estamos todos locos Lucas!!!
::::::::::


----------



## ERB (28 Jun 2010)

Día de leones y gacelas.


----------



## ERB (28 Jun 2010)

> Y de nuevo vuelta al alza, tampoco sin que haya mucho motivo. La bajada de antes fue un poco rara, y parece por lo que se comenta en el mundillo, fue aprovechada por algunos hedge para comprar



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

Pues a mi hoy me ha sucedido lo contrario, tenía claro que había que esperar hoy un poco para conseguir entrar en un buen lugar, he esperado, he visto el precio ideal para la entrada y he marcado la orden, la cotización se iba acercando.

Justo antes de llegar no he visto alguna cosa clara y he quitado la orden, ha pasado por mi antigua entrada y de ahí se ha disparado arriba, aarrrghhh! :´(

Ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios.


----------



## Mulder (28 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ha quedado positivo.

Se han pasado todo el día comprando, aunque hemos vuelto a tener muy poca actividad de leoncios y también hemos tenido alguna venta aislada pero nada serio.

En subasta han vendido, pero también poca cantidad.

Con un volumen tan bajo no se que pensar, parece que esperan a que la situación se aclare y salgamos del lateral con bandazos de estos días por algún lado, parece que para mañana esperan gap a la baja.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi hoy me ha sucedido lo contrario, tenía claro que había que esperar hoy un poco para conseguir entrar en un buen lugar, he esperado, he visto el precio ideal para la entrada y he marcado la orden, la cotización se iba acercando.
> 
> Justo antes de llegar no he visto alguna cosa clara y he quitado la orden, ha pasado por mi antigua entrada y de ahí se ha disparado arriba, aarrrghhh! :´(
> 
> Ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios.



Yo hoy por la mañana tenía una orden de largos en miniIbex en 9430... pero me tenía que ir y no me fiaba, la he quitado y al venir veo que el mínimo ha sido 9425... :ouch:

Otra vez será... 

Saludos...

PD: Lo importante es el análisis que has hecho Mulder, y por lo que se ve, estaba muy bien hecho... 
PD2: El konkorde dice compra de manos fuertes en Ibex...


----------



## rafaxl (28 Jun 2010)

WTF!!! el dow parece una montaña rusa.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 Jun 2010)

Padre Muldeeeeeer diga algo a los fieles!


----------



## Fran200 (28 Jun 2010)

Vaya sesión la de hoy. Cualquiera se quedaba abierto a final tal como venía el DJ.
Al final cierre plano en USA que no deja nada claro.

Mañana más y mejor.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Padre Muldeeeeeer diga algo a los fieles!



Lo único que puedo decir es que esta semana será toda así, con bandazos sin sentido arriba y abajo, pero eso también lo ha dicho Cárpatos de los hedge funds esta tarde.


----------



## chollero (29 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi hoy me ha sucedido lo contrario, tenía claro que había que esperar hoy un poco para conseguir entrar en un buen lugar, he esperado, he visto el precio ideal para la entrada y he marcado la orden, la cotización se iba acercando.
> 
> Justo antes de llegar no he visto alguna cosa clara y he quitado la orden, ha pasado por mi antigua entrada y de ahí se ha disparado arriba, aarrrghhh! :´(
> 
> Ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios.



es que usted es un crack


----------



## evidente (29 Jun 2010)

Muuuyyyyyyyyy buenos dias, vertigo bajista, sensacion de nudo en el estomago, baja el euro dolar - baja china - baja fut DOW.

Un dia teñido rojo!!


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

A los buenos días!



Sleepwalk dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Pues amanece el día indigesto.
> Con la supuesta petición de dinero al BCE por la banca española ante el vencimiento de los 442.000 millones, pintan bastos.



Deben estar vendiendo participaciones a saco para conseguir liquidez, aunque no espero que sigamos así todo el dia.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2010)

a ver si se desploma de una vez... ::


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

chollero dijo:


> es que usted es un crack



Suelo tener claro lo que va a pasar a lo largo del día y de la semana, pero entrar en el nivel adecuado es algo que siempre me cuesta mucho, voy probando sistemas para acertar mejor los niveles y parece que he dado con uno bastante adecuado solo me falta más decisión :cook:


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Buenos dias, hoy tempranito para coger un buen asiento.
Movimientos interesantes y esperemos que beneficiosos.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Buen comienzo. Gap cerca de la línea de soporte.


----------



## DeepChu (29 Jun 2010)

Parece que quiere guanear pero no se termina de atrever.

Si bajamos de 9450 nos vamos derechitos a los 92xx no?


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Se mantiene en el soporte. Hay que esperar un poquito más


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Tentaciones de entrar con objetivo primero en 9565


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Empezamos a colocar el SP


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Parece que quiere guanear pero no se termina de atrever.
> 
> Si bajamos de 9450 nos vamos derechitos a los 92xx no?



A mi me parece que el gap y el primer movimiento a la baja han sido el timo perfecto para las gacelas que ahora esperan que se baje más.

Sin ánimo de ofender.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Primer intento fallido. Fuera en tablas

Segundo intento en marcha.....


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender.




Sin ánimo de ofender... so gacelazas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

A los guanos dias , ayer estuve todo el dia haciendo cosas y no pude estar atento ni postear , veo que tuve la oportunidad de cerrar mis cortos con mini plusvis ayer y volverlos a abrir bastante mas arriba.

En vez de eso me encontre con 140 pipos en mi contra :fiufiu: menos mal que hoy he podido cerrar la mitad de la posicion con +30 pipos y tengo orden puesta de cerrar la otra media una vez alcance el mismo beneficio, de no ser asi, ahi se queda aunque suba :no:

Mi intencion es quedarme corto en un buen nivel y no moverme hasta bien entrado Noviembre , pillaqndo el magaguano en toda su magnitud para gloria de mi cuenta o ruina de la misma 

Asi que si hoy baja un poco mas cierro cortos y espero rebote para volverlos a abrir hoy o mañana y si sube, hare lo mismo pero solo con la media posicion que acabo de vender .

Ya dejo de intradiar por una temporada

EDITO : TOdo cerrado con +30 pipos preparado para meter cortos de nuevo 100 o 150 pipos mas arriba entre hoy y mañana


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A los guanos dias , ayer estuve todo el dia haciendo cosas y no pude estar atento ni postear , veo que tuve la oportunidad de cerrar mis cortos con mini plusvis ayer y volverlos a abrir bastante mas arriba.
> 
> En vez de eso me encontre con 140 pipos en mi contra :fiufiu: menos mal que hoy he podido cerrar la mitad de la posicion con +30 pipos y tengo orden puesta de cerrar la otra media una vez alcance el mismo beneficio, de no ser asi, ahi se queda aunque suba :no:
> 
> ...



Me alegro mucho que pudieras salir con el ojal entero.

Comprado 9.420 (1mini)
9.400 (otro mini)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Largo en 9405 

a ver si ademas de ponerme corto mas arriba pillo un rebote :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buen comienzo. Gap cerca de la línea de soporte.



le vas a meter largos ??


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Si toca los 9425 del contado, lo mismo hay que meter un largo


----------



## BOYPER (29 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me parece que el gap y el primer movimiento a la baja han sido el timo perfecto para las gacelas que ahora esperan que se baje más.
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender.



menuda limpieza de largos que han hecho


----------



## DeepChu (29 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me parece que el gap y el primer movimiento a la baja han sido el timo perfecto para las gacelas que ahora esperan que se baje más.
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender.



Pues despues de tocar soporte en 9450 te voy a hacer caso y cortos cerrados con pingues plusvis.

Ahora a esperar el rebota para volver a meterle corto arriba. Tengo la certeza de que esta semana tocamos 9200.

Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi me parece que el gap y el primer movimiento a la baja han sido el timo perfecto para las gacelas que ahora esperan que se baje más.
> 
> Sin ánimo de ofender.





pollastre dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender... so gacelazas





BOYPER dijo:


> menuda limpieza de largos que han hecho



Movimiento perfecto para gacelas largas y para gloria de los cortos  , ahora me reconvierto en largo :no:

El tandem subeman - cortoman es imbatible hoygan :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

cerrados largos con +20 pipos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pues despues de tocar soporte en 9450 te voy a hacer caso y cortos cerrados con pingues plusvis.
> 
> Ahora a esperar el rebota para volver a meterle corto arriba. Tengo la certeza de que esta semana tocamos 9200.
> 
> Saludos



y por que no aprovechas los rebotes para ir pipeando ??


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

largo de nuevo en 9375


----------



## BOYPER (29 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Movimiento perfecto para gacelas largas y para gloria de los cortos  , ahora me reconvierto en largo :no:
> 
> El tandem subeman - cortoman es imbatible hoygan :ouch:



10:03 a.m.
espero que hayamos visto mínimos.. largo en Ibex 9401 y largo en Dax en 6036


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

Pues al final parece que la cosa iba más en serio, creo que al Stoxx le está arrastrando el Ibex que aun no había llegado donde le tocaba y le ha picado hoy por hacerlo.

Los caminos del Ibex son inescrutables, en fin yo también llevo largos y voy a mantener.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> largo de nuevo en 9375



cerrados con +30 pipos y vueltos a abrir en 9365 

PD: A estos les vamos a dejar un poco mas de recorrido, creo que hemos visto minimos de hoy ( bueno en realidad podriamos ver los minimos mulderianos en 9354 )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final parece que la cosa iba más en serio, creo que al Stoxx le está arrastrando el Ibex que aun no había llegado donde le tocaba y le ha picado hoy por hacerlo.
> 
> *Los caminos del Ibex son inescrutables*, en fin yo también llevo largos y voy a mantener.



Yo creo que la frase mas apropiada para hoy es todos los caminos conducen a plusvalias


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

Al Ibex le quedan 10 puntos para llegar al objetivo que dí la semana pasada, que narices tienen de hacerlo ahora.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (29 Jun 2010)

Me parece que a las chinitas que ponen en el hilo del Euribor habrá que cambiarlas por españolas porque no les vamos a poder pagar..

Cárpatos 10:27:34 h. Euro 

Se desploma 1,7% en el día contra el yen

Toca mínimos de 8 años y medio contra el yen


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

TITULO DE LA PELICULA :

En tierra de nadie  

le tengo orden de abrir largos por abajo y de cerrar los otros por arriba :no:


----------



## BOYPER (29 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> TITULO DE LA PELICULA :
> 
> En tierra de nadie
> 
> le tengo orden de abrir largos por abajo y de cerrar los otros por arriba :no:



doblando posiciones.. abiertos 2 largos en ibex 9350 y 1 dax en 6017


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> doblando posiciones.. abiertos 2 largos en ibex 9350 y 1 dax en 6017



Yo he optado por la paciencia, esa virtud a veces tan denostada en estos tiempos ( pollastre dixit ) 

entrada en largos 9315 cierre de otros largos 9415 :no:

EDITO : Segunda tirada de largos abiertos en 9315 , mientras escribia hoyga


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (29 Jun 2010)

Que ha pasado????


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2010)

glu glu glu.... mis largos se hunden en la noche de los tiempos ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> glu glu glu.... mis largos se hunden en la noche de los tiempos ::



paciencia pollastre paciencia 

a mitad de camino entre ambas posiciones largas ya cierro unas en breve :no:

EDITO : Cerrada media posicion de largos con +20 pipos , le espero para reentrada en 9275 y para cerrar los otros en 9415


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

Tiene pinta de que han terminado la tendencia bajista de la semana pasada, todos los índices han corregido el 32% de la subida de la semana de vencimiento, pero ahora veremos si les da por rebotar, ultimamente todo apuntaba a una pequeña subida con un probable doble techo antes de comenzar el mega-g.... espero que no se lo salten.


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2010)

he vuelto de la playa chavales... ¿cómo va el ibex...? ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que han terminado la tendencia bajista de la semana pasada, todos los índices hanb corregido el 32% de la subida de la semana de vencimiento, pero ahora veremos si les da por rebotar, ultimamente todo apuntaba a una pequeña subida con un probable doble techo antes de comenzar el mega-g.... espero que no se lo salten.



hasta donde ves tu que puede rebotar hoy ? es que ya me empiezo a temer que mi primera posicion de largos la voy a tener que cerrar en perdidas, bien es cierto que estaba corto ayer  y que pille un par de jugaditas largo despues......pero ya sabes que jode tener menos plusvis :ouch:

EDITO : De hecho me tiene mas pinta de que me va a abrir los largos en 9275 que cerrar los otros en 9415


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> hasta donde ves tu que puede rebotar hoy ? es que ya me empiezo a temer que mi primera posicion de largos la voy a tener que cerrar en perdidas, bien es cierto que estaba corto ayer  y que pille un par de jugaditas largo despues......pero ya sabes que jode tener menos plusvis :ouch:
> 
> EDITO : De hecho me tiene mas pinta de que me va a abrir los largos en 9275 que cerrar los otros en 9415



En principio debería volver a los máximos de la semana pasada, o acercarse bastante, antes de caer, ahora mismo tiene mala pinta el Ibex.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

mulder dijo:


> en principio debería volver a los *máximos de la semana pasada*, o acercarse bastante, antes de caer, ahora mismo tiene mala pinta el ibex.



9700 ??? :8: :8: :8: :8:

pues yo si pasa el 9500 le meto cortos con todo lo gordo y me quedo quietecito hasta Noviembre

EDITO : Mulder creo que deberias reconsiderar eso de hacer los analisis con la botella de guisqui al lado a horas tan tempranas jejjee ...... no te enfades eh, es una pequeña broma.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> he vuelto de la playa chavales... ¿cómo va el ibex...? ienso:



espero que fueras a la playa acompañado por Juanlu, sino vas a tener una mala digestion :: :: :: ::


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> 9700 ??? :8: :8: :8: :8:
> 
> pues yo si pasa el 9500 le meto cortos con todo lo gordo y me quedo quietecito hasta Noviembre
> 
> EDITO : Mulder creo que deberias reconsiderar eso de hacer los analisis con la botella de guisqui al lado a horas tan tempranas jejjee ...... no te enfades eh, es una pequeña broma.



Esa broma ya me la han hecho muchas veces, aunque hablo de todo en general no del Ibex que lo muestran fuerte cuando quieren y debil cuando les da la realísima gana, en mi opinión hay que hacer una visita o acercarse un poco a esos máximos antes hacer otras cosas.

Claro que el guano nunca lo anuncian.

edito: creo que a partir de ahora solo abriré cortos, y si tiene pinta de largos esperaré a que se les acabe la mecha.


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

A ver quién tiene los santos cojones de abrir un largo ahora tal y como están los mercados...


----------



## DeepChu (29 Jun 2010)

Zulo, yo los largos ahora mismo ni con un palo xD. Creo q rebotara un poco, seguramente hasta 95x, y ahi le welvo a meter corto y ahi me kedare, que el percal esta raro raro raro.


----------



## evidente (29 Jun 2010)

dia teñido de rojo....se prolongara a toda la semana?


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> espero que fueras a la playa acompañado por Juanlu, sino vas a tener una mala digestion :: :: :: ::




cuando caigamos el 5% vuelvo...








que os sea leve... 



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esa broma ya me la han hecho muchas veces, aunque hablo de todo en general no del Ibex que lo muestran fuerte cuando quieren y debil cuando les da la realísima gana, en mi opinión hay que hacer una visita o acercarse un poco a esos máximos antes hacer otras cosas.
> 
> Claro que el guano nunca lo anuncian.
> 
> edito: creo que a partir de ahora solo abriré cortos, y si tiene pinta de largos esperaré a que se les acabe la mecha.




Mulder, entonces en que quedamos en más largos o no?

Les metemos ya los cortos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Zulo, yo los largos ahora mismo ni con un palo xD. Creo q rebotara un poco, seguramente hasta 95x, y ahi le welvo a meter corto y ahi me kedare, que el percal esta raro raro raro.



Yo pienso lo mismo , pero no voy a esperar a esos 9500 para cerrar la media posicion de largos por si acaso :no:

Ya tengo puesta la orden de cierre de largos en 9415  y luego esperar y ver .

Una vez que meta cortos no me los sacan ni con agua caliente aunque suba 500 pipos del tiron :no:


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

Sé que alguno de vosotros está por aquí:

Amber, Morton y Deutsche Bank: los mayores depredadores de la bolsa española ? Mercados y bolsas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Mercados y bolsas en lainformacion.com

Cabrones!


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder, entonces en que quedamos en más largos o no?
> 
> Les metemos ya los cortos?



Yo no le metería ya pero estaría vigilando.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (29 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Sé que alguno de vosotros está por aquí:
> 
> Amber, Morton y Deutsche Bank: los mayores depredadores de la bolsa española ? Mercados y bolsas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Mercados y bolsas en lainformacion.com
> 
> Cabrones!




"*Pecata minuta* en comparación con los 573,56 millones que supone su participación del 1,706% en BBVA o los 100,4 millones correspondientes al 1,69% que posee en Popular. "

Pilliiiina.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Otra vez en tierra de nadie, equidistante entre cerrar largos o abrir otros 

Hasta ahora estabamos demasiado cerca de abrirlos y no me agradaba demasiado la idea, mas vale plusvalias en mano que largos volando :no:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...un-8-1-para-consumidores-con-calefaccion.html


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2010)

Zulomannnnn... tengo una sorpresa para tí... 

tengo una fecha confirmada de viaje a Madrid para un negociete... concluído el cual, sería menester obsequiarnos mutuamente con ese asado de lechón que hace ya tiempo llevamos rumiando.

Te lo digo con tiempo (aún quedan algunos meses) para que te vayas haciendo a la idea... así como para que reclutemos a algunos gacelérrimos más, si fuera posible, de cara a tan magno evento.

Cómo lo vió?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Mulder ¿para donde crees tu que rompera este lateral ? :

Casi preferiria estar fuera con mis plusvis mirando desde la barrera pero me joderia cerrar esa media posicion de largos en perdidas y que luego llegue a mis objetivos :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulomannnnn... tengo una sorpresa para tí...
> 
> tengo una fecha confirmada de viaje a Madrid para un negociete... concluído el cual, sería menester obsequiarnos mutuamente con ese asado de lechón que hace ya tiempo llevamos rumiando.
> 
> ...



Me parece muy bien, supongo que no sera en Agosto que no estoy en los mandriles ¿no? 

Si es a partir de Septiembre dalo por hechp y si es en Julio tendria que consultar mi agenda y mi diario de a bordo 


EDITO : ME han abierto la otra media posicion de largos en 9275 no me gusta como caza la perrita con los otros largos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

No me esta gustando nada el panorama que se esta dibujando, a ver si puedo cerrar esta ultima posicion con plusvalias y aprovecho esas plusvalias para cerrar un mini de la otra sin costes


----------



## carvil (29 Jun 2010)

Buenos mediodias 

Soporte en el E-Mini zona 1050 resistencia 1070-1


Salu2


----------



## Claca (29 Jun 2010)

Hola, Don pepitos!

Uno se ha relajado mucho estos días y ya casi no opera. Lo de hoy no me está gustando nada, si no meten un fuerte tirón hacia arriba, mal para los largos, para mí un cierre por debajo de los 9.400 sería bastante negativo y dejaría abierta la puerta a un nuevo tramo a la baja. La sesión de hoy y la de mañana deberían decidir el corto plazo, especialmente habría que estar atentos a cómo se llega al nivel del gap del día 11 si continuamos cayendo. El peor escenario posible sería una apertura bajista precisamente por debajo de ese nivel, que dejaría una configuración de velas MUY fea.


----------



## ghkghk (29 Jun 2010)

Creo que voy a entrar largo en TEF o REP. ¿Opiniones? 

Disculpad pero no sé que se ha ido hablando en el hilo. No he tenido mucho tiempo hoy. Y el poco que he tenido lo he dedicado a insultar a los piquetes en el hilo de la huelga.


----------



## bambum (29 Jun 2010)

Jejeje.

Que gracia este hilo. Siempre aparece con las caidas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

Estoy desarollando un nuevo sistema para cortos y me dice que ebropuleva está tierna tierna a tal efecto...

A ver que dicel Mr Mulder


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

Por cierto.

Ayer estuve viendo el IPAD y te viene con una herramienta de gestión de portfolios muy cuca.

Es del NASDAQ, a ver si alguno sabeís de que va, que me resulto muy curioso.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

About the iPhone NASDAQ Portfolio App (QFolio) - NASDAQ.com

Esto es.


----------



## Urederra (29 Jun 2010)

Hola


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

Parece que finalmente se van a adelantar los acontecimientos, habrá que estar atento a los niveles clave y ver cómo se comportan los índices allí. Por lo pronto los 9200 están demasiado cerca y quizás los probemos hoy.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Estoy desarollando un nuevo sistema para cortos y me dice que ebropuleva está tierna tierna a tal efecto...
> 
> A ver que dicel Mr Mulder



EVA lleva metida entre los 15 y los 13 euros desde enero, la única razón para entrar es que rompa por algún sitio.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por cierto.
> 
> Ayer estuve viendo el IPAD y te viene con una herramienta de gestión de portfolios muy cuca.
> 
> Es del NASDAQ, a ver si alguno sabeís de que va, que me resulto muy curioso.



Yo la tengo instalada pero casi nunca la uso, la verdad ahora tampoco me meto en acciones USA, me gusta la de la CNBC que al menos te da alertas en tiempo real.

Aunque hablo del iphone.


----------



## rbotic statistics (29 Jun 2010)

Parece que al final llegaron los días negros previstos en el *definitivo junio de 2010*... ello condicionará la previsión para el próximo mes de julio...

S2s


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

De la CNBC?

Eso que es?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

Para suavizar la devolución de los créditos a un año, los bancos tendrán la opciónm de pedir fondos ilimitados a tres meses y seis días a una tasa plana del 1 por ciento, el mismo precio que los préstamos a 12 meses.
Las tasas de interés del mercado interbancario han subido a máximos de ocho meses y medio antes de la operación.
Pero algunos bancos, especialmente de los países de la periferia de la zona euro, ya están bajo presión y dependen cada vez más del banco central para fondearse, por lo que estos prestamistas podrían enfrentar tensiones si cambian la seguridad de un plazo de 12 meses por plazos más cortos.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes, las ratas alcistas salimos despavoridas.
Veremos si cerca de la apertura USA esto es para tanto o no.
Buenas tardes

Edito: De momento la economía China es la excusa
P.D. En la apertura USA el nivel de apoyo del SP son los 1060. La pérdida o intento de perder el nivel nos llevaría a mínimos aqui. 9.225 es la puerta de los 8.xxx


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

acabo de lograr cerrar mi segunda mitad de largos con +25 pipos, sigo aguantando la otra mitad en perdidas :fiufiu:

al menos voy bajando el liston


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes...  tenemos un gap por cerrar 9198-9265 en Ibex, los yankees parece que van a comenzar sobre los 1059-1060 en el S&P

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> De la CNBC?
> 
> Eso que es?



Un canal de noticias económicas de USA donde, entre otras cosas, sale el famoso Mad money de un tal Kramer (creo que se apellida así).

Las alertas son sobre datos macro, pero te las dan en el acto.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...  tenemos un gap por cerrar 9198-9265 en Ibex, los yankees parece que van a comenzar sobre los 1059-1060 en el S&P
> 
> Saludos...



Corrijo: En 1060,50


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

El Stoxx no está bajando demasiado hoy, pero el Ibex se está llevando la palma, a los banquitos europeos también les están poniendo finos.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Dos velas rojas más del futuro SP y vamos a mínimos

La primera que nos lleva a 1060.25 (SP)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que voy a entrar largo en TEF o REP. ¿Opiniones?
> 
> Disculpad pero no sé que se ha ido hablando en el hilo. No he tenido mucho tiempo hoy. Y el poco que he tenido lo he dedicado a insultar a los piquetes en el hilo de la huelga.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cz2_w2ucmuU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cz2_w2ucmuU&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Lomendil (29 Jun 2010)

¿Entonces no hay visos de subir hoy? Que tengo ganas de largos y echarme a sobar


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Mientras el sp esté juguetón con los 1060 mejor quietecitos

Te pueden clavar 100 puntos en un minuto


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Da señal de largos

Pero lo dicho. Hasta la apertura quietecito


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jun 2010)

Me gusta mucho el sitio que he dicho antes para acabar este impulso 919x-920x bajista... a lo mejor ahí sería buen momento de probar unos largos... 







Saludos...

PD: Ahora mismo estoy siguiendo las líneas que están dibujadas hoy, pero ponedlas en grado minuto que si no casi no se ve nada...


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me gusta mucho el sitio que he dicho antes para acabar este impulso 919x-920x bajista... a lo mejor ahí sería buen momento de probar unos largos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como dices el entorno de los 9200 es un nivel clave. Pero demasiado cerca del punto de ventas automáticas que te pueden mandar a probar los 8000.
No deberían bajar tanto. con un 9250 deberían conformarse


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Perdemos los 1060 en SP...ojito


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

U.S. stock futures remained under water Tuesday after an index of home prices rose 0.8% in April. "Part of the increase was a ******** of the end to the tax credit in April,"


Por qué salen asteriscos?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

Two-year Treasury yields at record low as stocks fall | Reuters



> Two-year Treasury yields at record low as stocks fall
> William James
> LONDON
> Tue Jun 29, 2010 8:29am EDT
> ...


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

Cuidadito porque se vislumbra que el SP vaya a probar los 1052.


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jun 2010)

Suerte que los datos de hoy han salido buenos... si llegan a salir malos la barraca se hunde.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

Los datos les importan muy poco a los que mueven el cotarro.

Fijate en el gráfico diario del SP y podrás imaginarte donde va a caer de aquí a varios meses.

El resto son fuegos de artificio.


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

Muchos banquitos europeos están cerrando gaps, a los españoles les queda aun bastante recorrido para cerrar, podrían ser puntos de rebote.

Pero no veo muy claro ese posible rebote la verdad, como no reacciones bien a los datos van a caer chuzos de punta.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

Ya estamos rondando los 1051 del SP.

Un poco más de daño para barrer posiciones y debe rebotar.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

Muuuuulderrrr di algo a la parroquia!


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

Deja a Mulder tranquilo que bastante tendrá con mirar lo suyo ¿alguien está viendo al ibex caer más de un 4% también?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

en el ibex lo han parado justo en el 9200 :fiufiu:

Peligroso peligroso, pero le meti todo el cargador de largos, deseando cerrar ya al menos la mitad :fiufiu:


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

Como abran la compuerta te comes un owned de tamaño bíblico.


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> en el ibex lo han parado justo en el 9200 :fiufiu:
> 
> Peligroso peligroso, pero le meti todo el cargador de largos, deseando cerrar ya al menos la mitad :fiufiu:



Yo tb stoy cargado hasta las trankas... haber si rebota!!! 

(pq como se "espiñe"...)


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

He hecho la misma locura, a ver donde nos llevan


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

Lo han hecho... probando los 9200 del contado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jun 2010)

Nos hemos quedado a 24 puntos de cerrar el gap...

Rectifico: A 20 puntos... 9198 y hemos tocado el 9218...


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jun 2010)

pam, si antes hablo antes se la pega...


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Ese Gap de 5 puntos en el SP debe traer un rebote técnico (al menos)


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Dejemos el camino libre a los cortos


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

Tranquilos, van a barrer un poco el patio y luego para arriba.


----------



## Dula (29 Jun 2010)

De seguir así se pierden los 9000.
¡Qué Dios nos pille confesados! Y eso que Bruselas ha prorrogado el plan de ayuda a la Banca española hasta diciembre.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

De momento hemos aguantado esos 9225, ha rebotado fuerte en esa zona.
Como dije hace un rato es la puerta a los 8000


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> De seguir así se pierden los 9000.
> ¡Qué Dios nos pille confesados! Y eso que Bruselas ha prorrogado el plan de ayuda a la Banca española hasta diciembre.



Total, vamos a morir cientos de veces...


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me gusta mucho el sitio que he dicho antes para acabar este impulso 919x-920x bajista... a lo mejor ahí sería buen momento de probar unos largos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macho lo has clavado con el canal.

Hora de recoger plusvis.

Gracias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

No hace ni un rebote para una salida digna xd 8:

mira que me jode empezar ganando con todo el cargador y luego pillar a tope con medios cargadores y que en 5 minutos te soplen las plusvalias, siempre lo mismo coño :no:


----------



## evidente (29 Jun 2010)

yo me quedo largo aunque deba sangrar por la orejas!!!! ::


----------



## debianita (29 Jun 2010)

Guanas tardes,

perdiendome el guano  Ando retirado una temporada de la ruleta, no tengo tiempo de seguir el mercado. 

Suerte y darle duro a los banquitos.

PD: A ver si hay certificados tonuelianos :baba:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

El mínimo del día no anda muy lejos.

No veo bajando hoy al SP de los 1042


----------



## rafaxl (29 Jun 2010)

EEUU: la confianza del consumidor cae más de lo previsto en junio
16:00

El índice de confianza del consumidor de Estados Unidos elaborado por el instituto Conference Board cayó en junio hasta los 52,9 puntos desde los 62,7 de mayo. Este último dato ha sido hoy fuertemente corregido a la baja desde los 63,3 enteros que se anunciaron hace un mes.

La cifra de junio es la más baja desde el pasado mes de marzo, es mucho peor de lo previsto. Los analistas consultados pro Bloomberg esperaban de media una lectura de 62,5 puntos.

"El aumento de la incertidumbre y la aprensión sobre el futuro de la economía y el mercado laboral, sin duda consecuencia de la reciente desaceleración del crecimiento del empleo, son las principales razones para el cambio brusco en la confianza", ha explicado Lynn Franco, economista de Conference Board. 
__________________


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

Ese gap cada vez más cerca de cerrarse, vamos!


----------



## Lomendil (29 Jun 2010)

¿Eso que ha sido para comerse stops?


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Esto tiene muy mala pinta, no hay suelo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jun 2010)

Nos hemos quedado a 7 puntos de cerrar el gap... lo damos por bueno...?
Yo he entrado largo... (con SL of course, a la mínima pongo el protege-comisiones que no me fio un pelo)

Saludos...


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Nos hemos quedado a 7 puntos de cerrar el gap... lo damos por bueno...?
> Yo he entrado largo... (con SL of course, a la mínima pongo el protege-comisiones que no me fio un pelo)
> 
> Saludos...



El Sp sigue cayendo con velas de 2 puntos....nos vamos muy abajo:ouch:


----------



## evidente (29 Jun 2010)

en ocasiones veo 8 miles


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

Ya han barrido bastante el patio.

Ahora unos largos tienen bastantes probabilidades de éxito.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Tienes razón ahora da señales de giro. El problema es que la última se resolvió con un gap de 5 puntos en SP.


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

Apelamos al poder de la robasta.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Tienes razón ahora da señales de giro. El problema es que la última se resolvió con un gap de 5 puntos en SP.



Con cuidado porque la tendencia es bajista ...

SL y Limit fijados son totalmente necesarios para ir a por el rebote.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Con cuidado porque la tendencia es bajista ...
> 
> SL y Limit fijados son totalmente necesarios para ir a por el rebote.



Sin ningún tipo de dudas

P.D. Hora de subir stop...hasta donde dejen


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

El chulibex tiene mala pinta en rango de minutos. Parece que se va a descolgar al menos 30 pipos (ahora en 9237).


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> he vuelto de la playa chavales... ¿cómo va el ibex...? ienso:





tonuel dijo:


> cuando caigamos el 5% vuelvo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Cómo llevais el rebotón gacelillas...? 


Saludos :XX:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

Vete preparando los certificados jejeje


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Que poco dura la alegría en la casa del pobre


----------



## dillei (29 Jun 2010)

... y me da que mañana, si Trichi no dice lo contrario, habrá guano del bueno


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

dillei dijo:


> ... y me da que mañana, si Trichi no dice lo contrario, habrá guano del bueno



si mañana habla trichete tenemoa rebote ganso, me quedo abierto


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jun 2010)

Mañana va a haber un buen rebote...

Trichet & la liquidez del BCE harán el resto.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

No estaría mal que maquillaran esto con 100 puntitos arriba.


----------



## Lomendil (29 Jun 2010)

Yo con 50 me conformo para un stop decente para mañana


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Apostemos algo más.


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex tiene mala pinta en rango de minutos. Parece que se va a descolgar al menos 30 pipos (ahora en 9237).



Se conformó con 20 pipos.


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Apelamos al poder de la robasta.



tiempo ha, que la robasta no es lo que era...


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Apostemos algo más.



Veo tus 100 hoy y espero 100 más mañana, entonces si que sería bonito... jejejeje


Por cierto, no había un SUPER - MEGA - YUPI - GUAY rebotazo en zonas un poco superiores que nos iba a llevar al cielo antes de caer al infierno !?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

pues yo soy mas ambicioso , orden de cierre en 9325 y sino me quedo abierto para mañana hoygan


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Para mañana prefiero estar en liquidez


----------



## Gamu (29 Jun 2010)

Huele a guano que apesta.

Quieren hundir las bolsas para obligar a Trichet a dar barra libre de liquidez un añito más. 

Esto no va a parar de bajar, hasta que el BCE tome medidas.


----------



## Lomendil (29 Jun 2010)

Pues se nos acaba el tiempo...y parece que se de cabezazos contra el techo de los 9240


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Huele a guano que apesta.
> 
> Quieren hundir las bolsas para obligar a Trichet a dar barra libre de liquidez un añito más.
> 
> Esto no va a parar de bajar, hasta que el BCE tome medidas.



excelente lectura de la situación.


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues yo soy mas ambicioso , orden de cierre en 9325 y sino me quedo abierto para mañana hoygan



9.325? 

Yo espero un mínimo de 9.375 para empezar a cerrar...

pero q hoy cierre 100 por encima y mañana suba 100 aliviaría mis garantías.


----------



## Lomendil (29 Jun 2010)

Lo habéis gafado por golosos...


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

El stoxxx se ha cansado de seguir al ibex, que parece dispuesto a no esperarse para cerrar el gap.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Por mi propio bien espero que haya sido la última barrida


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jun 2010)

Para los nostálgicos del hilo... ARIAd bajando un 6%... alguien se quedó con ella?

El S&P en 1051... parece un triple suelo en 1040... habrá cuarta vez? 

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Lo habéis gafado por golosos...



hay gente en este hilo que estaba corta desde ayer  y que su unico error fue cerrar demasiado pronto sus cortos pero no es ninguna tragedia ganar menos del maimo que se fue ganando :no:

Hay otros que estaban largos desde ayer y esos ya no ven plusvalias hasta que coman turron ::


----------



## pollastre (29 Jun 2010)

Jajo jajota?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Jun 2010)

Mirando el gráfico del S&P es un cuátriple suelo y no un triple suelo... febrero, mayo y junio(2) de este año... 1040-1044

Para los que vayan largos, como rompa ese nivel (1040), vended hasta la dentadura de la abuela... es tan claro el HCH que parece de mentira... ienso:

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2010)

allá va una adivinanza chavales... :Baile:


¿¿¿??? por el cu lo te la hin co... ienso:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jun 2010)

Yo, personalmente, creo que los mínimos de hoy (USA) ya se han visto y nos queda hasta el cierre de USA para recuperar parte.

*De Carpátos...*

Bespoke ha estudiado los peores datos de confianza del consumidor, como el de hoy, en los últimos años, y ha encontrado una pauta común. El día suele empezar como hoy con una dura bajada, para al cabo de una hora o así estabilizarse, como hasta el momento está pasando hoy y tener un fuerte repunte a partir de las ocho de la tarde, hora española, de media, hasta el final. A tener en cuenta.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (29 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mirando el gráfico del S&P es un cuátriple suelo y no un triple suelo... febrero, mayo y junio(2) de este año... 1040-1044
> 
> Para los que vayan largos, como rompa ese nivel (1040), vended hasta la dentadura de la abuela... es tan claro el HCH que parece de mentira... ienso:
> 
> Saludos...




¿5 de C o todavia no toca?

Gracias.


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

No me creo lo que van a hacer, se dejan para el final el cierre del gap. 

Hecho!, a partir de aquí dios proveerá.


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Un cierre en mínimos dejaría la puerta abierta para los 8.xxx.

Jornada para olvidar, mejor dicho, para anotar y archivar que de los errores también se aprende.

Suerte para mañana a todos.


----------



## brotesverdes_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

__________________________


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 Jun 2010)

y ademas hoy perderá españa con portugal para demostrar que ellos estan mas fuertes que nosotros, y mañana nos vamos a los 8003 que "pronostiqué" que no pasabamos.....


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

último cruce del futuro gordo 9090.0, mañana ruedan cabezas.


----------



## debianita (29 Jun 2010)

brotesverdes dijo:


> BROTESVERDES certifica este 5%



HOYGA, con todo el respeto aqui solo valen certificados tonuelianos. Vaya vaya con el castañazo final, y yo fuera   

Saludos cortistas :XX:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (29 Jun 2010)

Que pedazo de ostia se ha pegado en la subasta!


----------



## debianita (29 Jun 2010)

Zuloman, se ha quedado corto? Si es así no los sueltes hasta los 3000 :XX:

Capitulación YA!


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

El chulibex desplomándose y el SP a lo suyo rondando los 1045.

Bastante significativo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zuloman, se ha quedado corto? Si es así no los sueltes hasta los 3000 :XX:
> 
> Capitulación YA!



pues no, estaba corto y pille un buen recorrido, luego me hice un par de nete sacas largo ........ y al final la he cagado 

Bueno, nada comparado con quien estuviera largo desde ayer y mantuviera posiciones  , claro que eso no me consuela en absoluto.

Necesito que estos dias rebote para meter cerrar largos y meterle cortos hasta noviembre , si hace falta me corto el dedo para no cerrarlos


----------



## debianita (29 Jun 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues no, estaba corto y pille un buen recorrido, luego me hice un par de nete sacas largo ........ y al final la he cagado
> 
> Bueno, nada comparado con quien estuviera largo desde ayer y mantuviera posiciones  , claro que eso no me consuela en absoluto.
> 
> Necesito que estos dias rebote para meter cerrar largos y meterle cortos hasta noviembre , si hace falta me corto el dedo para no cerrarlos




Lo sabio seria meter los cortos y esconder la botonera (modo tonuel) :XX:

Joder, como echo de menos dar al botón rojo 

Creo que Mulder se puede ahorrar el informe del volumen, hoy han vendido hasta su madre


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Lo sabio seria meter los cortos y esconder la botonera (modo tonuel) :XX:
> 
> Joder, como echo de menos dar al botón rojo
> 
> Creo que Mulder se puede ahorrar el informe del volumen, hoy han vendido hasta su madre



Exactamente eso voy a hacer si tengo la posibilidad, esperar un rebote, cerrar largos, meter cortos y tirar el portatil a la piscina......luego en Novienmbre me voy a un cibercafe y veo mi cuenta........ si todo salio bien me compro un portatil ultimo modelo con rubia incluida que te haga masajes mientras tradeas........................................... si salio mal me pillo un billete de avion a Brasil y que me hagan masajes las mulatas :XX:

EDITO : Yo si quiero que Mulder diga que han hecho los leoncios, no te creas que esta tan clara la cosa......quizas hayan vendido todo el dia y al final hayan sido los pepones en desbandada los que lo han tirado a los infiernos, eso seria maravilloso, aunque poco probable.


----------



## debianita (29 Jun 2010)

Lo del informe del volumen era broma  Ains ... ese sentido del humor ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

Nokia Corporation (ADR): NYSE:NOK quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario negativo.

Se han pasado el dia vendiendo con compras aisladas pero a pesar de todo la actividad no ha sido muy alta más bien al contrario, han hecho ventas de volumen normal y muy espaciadas en el tiempo, la mayor ha sido hacia las 16, en subasta han vendido pero lo normal, nada exagerado.

Aunque la caida de hoy ha seguido este guión de escalonado y espaciado me extraña tan poco fervor vendedor teniendo en cuenta como han tirado al Ibex en esta sesión, de todas formas esta semana esperaba un gran lateral o bandazos arriba y abajo, aunque más hacia el final de la semana que al principio.

Estas caidas parecen responder más a movimientos de volatilidad que a otra cosa.


----------



## Dula (29 Jun 2010)

¿Qué le pasa al DJ? También se está desplomando.


----------



## xavigomis (29 Jun 2010)

Desplomarse es bajar un 2%? si que se desploma todo rápido...


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Muchas gracias Mulder por tu análisis.

He estado mirando volúmenes del IBEX y uno de los Blue.
IBEX: El volumen ha vuelto a cifras de principios de Junio. Con el Ibex a los mismos niveles que ahora y justo en el momento de la escalada que nos llevó a los 10.200.
Según mis datos ha habido acumulación de títulos de pequeños inversores, hasta el viernes, que no han soltado, mientras que los grandes han comprado y acumulado poco a poco estos dos últimos días.
La cosa no ha quedado clara para mañana, pero un escenario probable y según sea el comportamiento de los USA:
Los grandes sueltan papel a primera hora, provocando la estampida de los pequeños. Nos vamos a niveles de <8.900.A partir de ese momento, se replanteará el escenario y si la cosecha ha sido buena, vuelta a la senda alcista.

Seria de agradecer un comentario tuyo de esta situación para un novatillo.
Gracias


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2010)

Estoy cocinando los certified... esta noche os cuelgo... )



Saludos )


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (29 Jun 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Estoy cocinando los certified... esta noche os cuelgo... )
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos )



Acabo de ver el -5.45% y lo primero que me he dicho ha sido.... ?Ande está el potochof de Tonuel!!!!???? 

Joder, y pensar que hay gente que encuentra preocupante la caída del Ibex...


----------



## Nico (29 Jun 2010)

Quién tenía el IBEX35 INVERSO ETF ?

Hoy se forró !


----------



## Mulder (29 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Mulder por tu análisis.
> 
> He estado mirando volúmenes del IBEX y uno de los Blue.
> IBEX: El volumen ha vuelto a cifras de principios de Junio. Con el Ibex a los mismos niveles que ahora y justo en el momento de la escalada que nos llevó a los 10.200.
> ...



Es posible que la estampida dure algo más que la primera hora, para asustar hay que hacerlo bien :cook: :cook:


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

Como le dé al SP por despegar, le meto con todo lo gordo.


----------



## sintono25 (29 Jun 2010)

Verás... si al final no vamos a morir todos...
_________________
Web de descuentos


----------



## Lladó (29 Jun 2010)

El DOW sigue desplomándose, ya ha perdido los 9.900.

-260.28 -2.57%


----------



## Lladó (29 Jun 2010)

Citigroup ha tenido que parar sus cotizaciones durante 5 minutos al perder de golpe el 15% de su valor. Después del parón, ha regresado a los valores "normales". ¿Otro que pulsó el botón equivocado?

Citigroup shares briefly halted after 15% drop - MarketWatch


----------



## bertok (29 Jun 2010)

Ya está montando la estructura de rebote.

En el próximo mínimo creciente y rompiendo el canal en 1045, para adentro.


----------



## aksarben (29 Jun 2010)

Vaya leches de ARIA, BDCO, CRXX, HYTM...


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes.En modo clandestino
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto.
Preparando las vacaciones.
El corto que tenía en pérdidas 9290, ya no está en perdidas.
El de 8787 tardará un poco más.
El de 9977 otm estará que se sale.
S2 I love rebotes.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jun 2010)

DJI acaba de romper el cuadrado pabajo.
Saaangreeeeeee!!


----------



## Lladó (29 Jun 2010)

Dji -291.27


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jun 2010)

Habra mano divina?


----------



## Lladó (29 Jun 2010)

Eso parece, aunque no debe ser muy efectiva porque después de un ligero repunte, vuelve a perder más de 300 puntos.


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jun 2010)

Lladó dijo:


> Eso parece, aunque no debe ser muy efectiva porque después de un ligero repunte, vuelve a perder más de 300 puntos.



Siiiiiiiiii
Slurppp!!

Edit : 300? No caerá esa!!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

Nokia Corporation (ADR): NYSE:NOK quotes & news - Google Finance

Alguien sabe porque cae tanto?


----------



## TRaSHTu (29 Jun 2010)

que el SP500 este en 1035,64 no es bueno no?


----------



## pyn (29 Jun 2010)

El cierre por debajo del soporte de los 1040 no hace más que certificar nuestra muerte 3 veces, se ha adelantado el ansiado fin de los días de las bolsas .


----------



## TRaSHTu (29 Jun 2010)

pues se me esta haciendo largo ya :_ o


----------



## Wbuffete (29 Jun 2010)

Ha sido un día precioso
Espero con ansia viva los certificados.
Ta mañana


----------



## Condor (29 Jun 2010)

Mujuajajajajajaja, mujuajajajajajajaja


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 Jun 2010)

ProShares UltraShort S&P500 (ETF): NYSE:SDS quotes & news - Google Finance

Superando la mm200


----------



## tonuel (29 Jun 2010)

Oeoeoeoeeeee oeeee oeeeee.... :Baile:


Sacyr -9,20%
Bankinter -8,07%
BBVA -7,24%
Telecinco -6,92%
Santander -6,79%
Popular -6,73%
OHL -6,52%
Arcelor -6,25%
Grifols -5,72%
Iberdrola -5,68%
Gamesa -5,58%
Abengoa -5,46%
T.Reunidas -5,23%
Banesto -5,18%
Telefónica -5,12%
Enagas -5,00%





illa... illa... illa... España maravilla... jajaja... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Condor (29 Jun 2010)

Por mis huevos (de condor) que tengo que ver esos siete miles más pronto que tarde


----------



## Fran200 (29 Jun 2010)

Hoy a vigilar hasta tarde:
De momento
Futuros IBEX 9.080 +20
Euro/Dólar: 1.2184 -0,8%
Futuro SP: 1.038 - 3 puntos

A partir de las 12 empezará el baile de cifras.


----------



## ERB (29 Jun 2010)

*Wall Street no levanta cabeza: el S&P cierra en zona de soporte – 29/06/10 – 2272468 – elEconomista.es*

Bolságora

29/06/2010

Las acciones estadounidenses cerraron a la baja este martes. Así el índice Nasdaq compuesto cerró con una baja de 85,47 puntos o un 3,85% a 2.135,18 puntos. El índice Dow Jones cerró con una baja de 268,22 puntos o un 2,65% a 9.870,30 puntos. El índice S&P 500 cerró con una baja de 33,23 puntos o un 3,09% a 1.041,34 puntos

Wall Street no levanta cabeza: el S&P cierra en zona de soporte - 29/06/10 - 2272468 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Rapier (29 Jun 2010)

creo que mañana habrá subida, la bolsa está fluctuando. Calculo que para mediados de verano empezará una senda alcista que durará unos 3-4 meses. Eso por supuesto si no quiebra algún banco (Español o no) o similar.

Saludos.


----------



## Gamu (30 Jun 2010)

Pues parece que los futuros indican que seguirá la bajada. ¿a que hora es la subasta a 3 meses del BCE?


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Vamos a hacerle un UP al hilo, aunque esta palabra no es la que mejor define ahora mismo a las bolsas


----------



## pyn (30 Jun 2010)

Que tensión se respira en el ambiente por diossssssssssssss ¿tocaremos de nuevo los 8800? ¿rebotaremos? ¿lateral de la muerte? ¿cortoman en acción? Hoy es un día para mirar desde la barrera y estarse quietecito no vaya a ser que esquilen a uno.


----------



## Remkool (30 Jun 2010)

.



cada semana se va todo un pokito mas al karahossss... Oh mein gott !

Que unsere Emily Botiín hable con Angie Merka, esto no puede seguir así...!

*El protectorado aceituno-tomatero de la CDU deutsche y el FMI

REVIENTAAAAA !*

( Y....QUE ESPERÁBAIS...? )


:XX:​


.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2010)

Buenos días , cerrrado el gap...



Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿5 de C o todavia no toca?
> Gracias.



Yo creo que más bien estamos en la 5 de 3 de C...

Saludos...


----------



## pyn (30 Jun 2010)

Haciendo daño de nuevo, a ver hasta dónde les parece que aguantan el dolor las gacelas largas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Haciendo daño de nuevo, a ver hasta dónde les parece que aguantan el dolor las gacelas largas.



Jajaja, me hace gracia como lo planteáis... como si no hubiese manos fuertes largas y acojonadas...  cuando no hay suficiente carne gacelística, los leones y los cocos, deben comerse entre ellos...

Saludos...

PD: Ayer el konkorde seguía marcando compra de manos fuertes...
PD2: Sobreventa en minutos, horas y entrando en diario en Ibex...


----------



## especulador financiero (30 Jun 2010)

yo estoy muy tranquilo... algún dia el ibex volverá a los 16.000... 8:


----------



## DeepChu (30 Jun 2010)

A ver hasta donde lo suben antes de que vuelva a guanear, pq estoy convencido de que hoy guanea otra vez


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (30 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> yo estoy muy tranquilo... algún dia el ibex volverá a los 16.000... 8:



Antes de lo que usted se cree, sin duda.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

Parece que tenemos rebotillo del gato muerto.


----------



## xavigomis (30 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que tenemos rebotillo del gato muerto.



Pero no tenía que rebotar hacia máximos antes de irse a los infiernos...?


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Jun 2010)

mulder, que es eso de rebote del gato muerto???? lo decís muchas veces pero no se cuando se produce ni las implicaciones que acarrea.....
edito:`por cierto soy de los capullos que estaban largoos hace 2 dias y ayer amplió la cartera imtentando compensar y me estoy comiendo la miellllda, espero rebote un poco (mucho) para pena de los bajistas. y como siempre cerré mi etf inverso hace 2 dias.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2010)

Yo he cerrado largo y abierto corto, el canal que puse ayer por ahora lo está parando... más o menos sobre el 9275 contado ahora mismo y bajando...

Saludos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mulder, que es eso de rebote del gato muerto???? lo decís muchas veces pero no se cuando se produce ni las implicaciones que acarrea.....
> edito:`por cierto soy de los capullos que estaban largoos hace 2 dias y ayer amplió la cartera imtentando compensar y me estoy comiendo la miellllda, espero rebote un poco (mucho) para pena de los bajistas. y como siempre cerré mi etf inverso hace 2 dias.



Yo solo se que se produce porque veo el propio rebote, nada más 

Tengo mis sistemas de timing que también me lo dicen, claro, pero hoy lo decía solo por lo que estoy viendo en los numeritos.


----------



## Stuyvesant (30 Jun 2010)

<div align="center"><object width="720" height="433"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/z3v8BMNdDvo&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/z3v8BMNdDvo&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0width="720" height="433" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="720" height="433"</embed></object></div>


----------



## raluma (30 Jun 2010)

Hola, no entiendo como lo más importante que ha pasado ayer en los mercados, ha pasado tan desapercibido, ha sido tan poco comentado y nadie se pregunta que coño está pasando. Evidentemente, me refiero a la caída de algo más de un 15% del Citygroup en sólo un minuto.

¿Alguien sabe algo más del tema?. Últimamente, están pasando cosas un poco, digamos, difíciles de entender.


----------



## Stuyvesant (30 Jun 2010)

Y lo que nos queda por ver.



Stuyvesant dijo:


> Vamos a ver más caídas como estas, aunque menos pronunciadas probablemente. No sé si en breve, pero si durante el segundo cuatrimestre. No es accidente, es una cascada de órdenes de alta frecuencia que se han producido al perforar los soportes, y no las van a frenar.
> 
> La cuestión es cómo afectará esto a las bolsas europeas, pero si la cosa ha sido deliberada veremos como caen a saco y se busca refugio en activos monetarios, con lo que subirá el euro y volverá a perder competitividad. Creo que aquí hay una guerra de mercados soterrada debido a las últimas maniobras políticas. Y el tema de eurobono ha sido la puntilla.
> 
> Un error del volumen que hemos visto no se produce de forma accidental, hay sistemas de seguridad que lo impiden. Daros cuenta de que hablamos de los sistemas de bolsa más sofisticados del mundo, no de un bróker somnoliento delante de un terminal.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jun 2010)

Y el ibex que pincha... los alemanes bajan...


----------



## pyn (30 Jun 2010)

La virgen vaya subidón.


----------



## DeepChu (30 Jun 2010)

Alguien me cuenta pq ha subido 150 puntos en 30 segundos?


----------



## pyn (30 Jun 2010)

Sí, alguna noticia ha corrido como la pólvora, mañana nos enteraremos.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jun 2010)

FUERTE REACCIÓN ALCISTA DE LOS MERCADOS 


Las bolsas europeas suben con fuerza impulsadas por el sector bancario por la refinanciación realizada por el BCE a 91 días al 1%, en mejores condiciones que lo que esperaba el mercado.


----------



## @@strom (30 Jun 2010)

Da la sensación de que los leoncios están rabiosos


----------



## Dula (30 Jun 2010)

Una gran demanda agravaría los temores
Pendientes del BCE: hoy dará a la banca todo el dinero que pida a tres meses.

Mañana vencen 400.000 millones. ¿El dinero de hoy va a servir para pagar parte de ese vencimiento? Los bancos no tienen un puto céntimo, y la bolsa está reaccionando bien.

Tenemos una bomba de relojería.


----------



## xavigomis (30 Jun 2010)

cerrado parte de los largos...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

Parece que el BCE presta 131.000 millones a 90 días.

Se acaba de conocer la noticia ahora mismo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (30 Jun 2010)

Joder vaya meneo le están pegando. Hoy parece que toca rotura de upite a los cortos.

Hacen lo que quieren con los índices.


----------



## explorador (30 Jun 2010)

¿eso quiere decir que hemos alargado la defunción 91 dias?


----------



## Dula (30 Jun 2010)

El BCE presta 131.900 millones a 3 meses, mucho menos de lo previsto.

El Banco Central Europeo ha anunciado que ha prestado 131.900 millones a 3 meses, mucho menos de lo esperado por la mayoría de los analistas, que auguraban entre 250.000 y 300.000 millones.

Bolsa y euro han reaccionado con fuertes subidas, ya que el resultado reduce los miedos que tenía el mercado a una posible falta de liquidez en el sistema financiero.

El BCE presta 131.900 millones a 3 meses, mucho menos de lo previsto - 30/06/10 - 2273250 - elEconomista.es

Rebote a la vista.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (30 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que el BCE presta 131.000 millones a 90 días.
> 
> Se acaba de conocer la noticia ahora mismo.




Bueno, supongo que toman como buena la noticia porque no se han pedido íntegros los 420.000 millones que hay que devolver mañana..


----------



## xavigomis (30 Jun 2010)

9.330... Cerrado la totalidad de los largos con pequeñas pérdidas...


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Buenas, vaya mañanita que llevamos


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Mulder por tu análisis.
> 
> He estado mirando volúmenes del IBEX y uno de los Blue.
> IBEX: El volumen ha vuelto a cifras de principios de Junio. Con el Ibex a los mismos niveles que ahora y justo en el momento de la escalada que nos llevó a los 10.200.
> ...



La jugada ha sido de libro. Durante la noche se vió claro.
El timing según lo comentado ayer. Primera hora de barrida y luego arriba.
Durante la noche se vió la apertura, bien arriba, para no dar salida a los que se quedaron cortos ayer. Un retroceso para pillar algunos largos abiertos a primera hora y luego rebotón con compra de papel muy barato.
Este rebote debería durar algún día más. La cosecha está siendo muy buena.


----------



## Dula (30 Jun 2010)

Esto es una mierda. Se está formando una bola que como estalle termina pulverizando el sistema.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Vamos a buscar otro nivel de entrada. La primera operación del día ya está cerrada.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Esto es una mierda. Se está formando una bola que como estalle termina pulverizando el sistema.



Antes nos exprimen a todos como limones.


----------



## Kaprak63 (30 Jun 2010)

Jo, pero que histéricas están las cotizaciones.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Dentro desde 9325. Hoy sin SL, tenemos colchón.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Dentro desde 9325. Hoy sin SL, tenemos colchón.




Pon el sentido, porque hoy en día no se sabe si esto va para arriba, para abajo o empieza a cotizar en números imaginarios.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Yo siempre largo.
Tenemos un doble techo en el sp en los 1048, que si lo rompe arriba nos vamos a buscar los 9400


----------



## Dula (30 Jun 2010)

Yo creo que la euforia ha pasado y se ha tocado techo. Ahora toca digerir el atragantamiento.
En breve empezará a caer.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Colocamos SP.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jun 2010)

Directamente estan tomando el pelo a todo el mundo, primero con desplomes y rebotes infundados y luego el BCE con su mierda de siempre de poli malo-poli bueno. Al final lo de siempre a los bancos todo lo que quieran. No me creo que solo se pidieran 130k millones al igual que no me creere mañana que no existan problemas para devolver esa pasta (de donde lo han sacado si no lo piden hoy y no tienen un clavo? no lo prestan?B?)...

Teatro puro y duro.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Yo creo que la euforia ha pasado y se ha tocado techo. Ahora toca digerir el atragantamiento.
> En breve empezará a caer.



Si antes hablas antes pepinazo para arriba :XX::XX::XX:

El euro todo cachondo madre mia, es impresionante las fluctuaciones que tiene esto a diario.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Seguimos subiendo SP


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Al final me sacan...como apuran

Edito: Fuera.
Una mas y me voy a tomar una Pinta


----------



## evidente (30 Jun 2010)

Lo que he sufrido ayer, no se lo deseo a nadie, madre...que presion...me crujieron las garantias, me marcaron un rojo sangre impresionante...durante la cena mi esposa me pregunta como andamos en bolsa...con cara de poker le dije que no habiamos avanzado mucho...si me llega a decir que quiere ver la cuenta estaria durmiendo con el perro.

Impresionante, realmente impresionante, ni la mejor peli de terror me llego a acojonar tanto como la jornada de ayer. Hoy en franca recuperacion, me da miedo hasta cerrar mis largos. :cook::cook::cook:

:vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Yo siempre largo.
> Tenemos un doble techo en el sp en los 1048, que si lo rompe arriba nos vamos a buscar los 9400



ein? ::

Yo he cerrado los largos que abri ayer y donde me estrujaron bastante, pero hoy he conseguido salir con el ojete no ileso pero si bastante salvo, ahora voy a ponerme corto y a dejarlo correr, personalmente creo que ya queda poco de rebote del gato muerto, aunque puedo equivocarme.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ein? ::
> 
> Yo he cerrado los largos que abri ayer y donde me estrujaron bastante, pero hoy he conseguido salir con el ojete no ileso pero si bastante sano, ahora voy a ponerme corto y a dejarlo correr,personalmente creo que ya queda poco de rebote del gato muerto, aunque puedo equivocarme.



Hemos tocado los 1048,75, ahora mismo retrocede hasta los 1047,25.
Si tapa un hueco que tiene en 1046.50, entrada de nuevo en largo en Ibex contado a 9350


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (30 Jun 2010)

> Lo que he sufrido ayer, no se lo deseo a nadie, madre...que presion...me crujieron las garantias, me marcaron un rojo sangre impresionante...durante la cena mi esposa me pregunta como andamos en bolsa...con cara de poker le dije que no habiamos avanzado mucho...si me llega a decir que quiere ver la cuenta estaria durmiendo con el perro.



Mi mujer de la única bolsa que habla es de la de Fun&Basics y somos la mar de felices.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Ya lo tenemos otra vez en posición. Veamos si se puede entrar largo de nuevo


----------



## Dula (30 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Si antes hablas antes pepinazo para arriba :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> El euro todo cachondo madre mia, es impresionante las fluctuaciones que tiene esto a diario.



¿Y tú crees que va a subir mucho más? Yo esperaba un rebote mucho mayor del IBEX con el éxito de esa subasta.
La subida creo que solo ha sido un masaje. Ahora toca tensión.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Da señal de entrada algo más abajo. Entorno de 9330.

El hueco del SP ha sido cerrado. Veamos si intenta atacar los 1050


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jun 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Y tú crees que va a subir mucho más? Yo esperaba un rebote mucho mayor del IBEX con el éxito de esa subasta.
> La subida creo que solo ha sido un masaje. Ahora toca tensión.



No, no. A mi lo de la subasta me huele a cuerno quemado pero me ha hecho gracia que justo cuando has dicho pumm! patadon pa'arriba.

De todas formas hoy acaba semestre, algo influira no?


----------



## pollastre (30 Jun 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Lo que he sufrido ayer, no se lo deseo a nadie, madre...que presion...me crujieron las garantias, me marcaron un rojo sangre impresionante...durante la cena mi esposa me pregunta como andamos en bolsa...con cara de poker le dije que no habiamos avanzado mucho...si me llega a decir que quiere ver la cuenta estaria durmiendo con el perro.
> 
> Impresionante, realmente impresionante, ni la mejor peli de terror me llego a acojonar tanto como la jornada de ayer. Hoy en franca recuperacion, me da miedo hasta cerrar mis largos. :cook::cook::cook:
> 
> :vomito::vomito::vomito:



¿De qué raza es el perro?

es decir, no todos huelen igual ni son igual de porculeros a la hora de dormir al lado de ellos.

Mi bulldog inglés es una manta inofensiva, pero mi pastor alemán no hay cojones de sentarte (no digo ya tumbarte) al lado suya, porque es un coñazo con patas, no aguantarías ni 1 minuto al lado de él.


----------



## @@strom (30 Jun 2010)

Demasiadas roturas a la baja en usa como para que aguante el 1040 del sp.
Mi opinión personal es que no tardará en caer.
Tenemos roturas claras en Cisco, Microsoft, Google o Yahoo, por no hablar de Ge, Xom , etc etc.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Ese nivel de 1040 en el SP es muy importante para todos los analistas, una consolidación en su ruptura lo llevaría al 975. Tiene muchas órdenes de "a las trincheraaas" debajo de ese nivel. 
P.D. Ahora mismo cotiza en 1046,25


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Da señal de entrada algo más abajo. Entorno de 9330.
> 
> El hueco del SP ha sido cerrado. Veamos si intenta atacar los 1050



Dos velones verdes del SP

Arriba de nuevo, si ataca los 1050. Nos vamos a 9425


----------



## @@strom (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ese nivel de 1040 en el SP es muy importante para todos los analistas, una consolidación en su ruptura lo llevaría al 975. Tiene muchas órdenes de "a las trincheraaas" debajo de ese nivel.
> P.D. Ahora mismo cotiza en 1046,25



El problema es que aunque el índice aún no ha perdido el soporte la mayoria de las acciones directoras del ndx ya han perdido soportes claves.
Solo hay que mirar las roturas de Csco, msft o JPM y ver el recorrido a la baja que tienen.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Jun 2010)

yo creo que hoy terminamos en rojo........


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo creo que hoy terminamos en rojo........



Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Me apunto a tu plan,Lángaro
Me voy pal curro.Ultimo dia,merecidas vacaciones al fín
S2 Suerte pa tós


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jun 2010)

Velas rojas

i like


----------



## Dula (30 Jun 2010)

Termina la sesión en rojo. Creo que hay mucho pánico a mañana.


----------



## evidente (30 Jun 2010)

El tema de mañana ya fue descontado con la super bajada de ayer no?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2010)

S&P en 1039... ojito con este soporte...


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> S&P en 1039... ojito con este soporte...



Ha vuelto a rebotar en ese nivel. en 1041 ahora mismo

Sigamos con la jornada. 
Mas Maderaaaaaaa

Ha dejado un hueco en 1044.50. Si vuelve a cerrarlo Ibex a 9325


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ha vuelto a rebotar en ese nivel. en 1041 ahora mismo
> 
> Sigamos con la jornada.
> Mas Maderaaaaaaa
> ...



Por experiencia propia Fran, cuidadito con relacionar tan "a la ligera" índices... para mi el Ibex es un índice "adelantado" a los movimientos globales... estamos acabando la 3 y los yankees acaban de comenzarla...

Saludos...

PD: Para el que entre largo el 9200 parece que es un buen sitio para plantar los SL


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

No te preocupes, no solo usamos referencia de un índice, influyen muchas más cosas en nuestras decisiones.
Solicitudes y oferta de papel en distintos niveles, voumen de las operaciones para dichos niveles. 
El software se autoalimenta de datos constantemente y es bastante fiable.
Gracias de todas formas


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

A las puertas del infierno nos han puesto.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Subimos las apuestas. Una entrada fuerte en largo y se abren las puertas. Con SL, estamos muy cerca de niveles para una caida fuerte


----------



## xavigomis (30 Jun 2010)

vuelta a cargar de largos... 9.090 ; Stop 9.050.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy no creo que nos caigamos, creo que eso se reserva para un día donde puede ser más inesperado.

¿guess which?


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Jun 2010)

mas inesperado que hoy, que estabamos subiendo un 3%?????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jun 2010)

Os pongo un IPO que pillé.. no me quejo..

Tesla Motors Inc: NASDAQ:TSLA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Jun 2010)

Vamos a caer non stop, or what?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Jun 2010)

Coño luca, cuanto tiempo!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jun 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Coño luca, cuanto tiempo!



Voy muy mal con mis 2 trabajos actuales.. he aparcado la bolsa y opero muy poco, lo último 40k de esta IP0 que acabo de vender...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jun 2010)

Intradía hoy con estas:

Melco Crown Entertainment Ltd: NASDAQ:MPEL quotes & news - Google Finance

llevo un pico...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jun 2010)

Están geniales para gaps:

BP plc (ADR): NYSE:BP quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## xavigomis (30 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy no creo que nos caigamos, creo que eso se reserva para un día donde puede ser más inesperado.
> 
> ¿guess which?



Yo tp lo creo... es más, espero subidas entre 1-2%


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Jun 2010)

Ahora yo también tendré más tiempo libre. Espero actualizar la kelly campo por la parte que me toca.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2010)

Buenas Luca... 

Tenemos un gap por arriba en el S&P 1074-1061 y en Ibex 9688-9544 casi nada...

Saludos...


----------



## Urederra (30 Jun 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo creo que hoy terminamos en rojo........




Buenas tardes... ::


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jun 2010)

Zambombazo que le crio!!! lo que no entiendo es porque en cuestion de minutos pega estas espantadas asi sinmas... leoncios maloooss.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jun 2010)

Joder con las tesla... cuando toque la SMA 50 pillad todas las que podáis que se van a los 100 USD....


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Podemos volver a máximos del día.
Objetivos 9325
9355
Luego 9425

Seguimos dentro en largo


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Joder con las tesla... cuando toque la SMA 50 pillad todas las que podáis que se van a los 100 USD....



Ayer me llegó una RSS con potencial alcista de esta gente. Se dedican a algo de motores no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ayer me llegó una RSS con potencial alcista de esta gente. Se dedican a algo de motores no?



Hacen coches eléctricos.... nuevas burbujas...


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Zambombazo que le crio!!! lo que no entiendo es porque en cuestion de minutos pega estas espantadas asi sinmas... leoncios maloooss.



Poirque, como dije ayer con el análisis de los leoncios del Ibex, estamos en medio de un festival de volatilidad, todo movimiento se hace con bandazos, especialmente los que van a la contra de la tendencia.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jun 2010)

El VIX si que esta bastante mas alto que la semana pasada: 33,63


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2010)

Corto 9210, con lo mal que estoy operando hoy me está saliendo el día redondo... ) Estos días son los más fáciles para ganar, es cuestión de estar quietecito y en cuestión de minutos te dan posibilidades de cerrar posiciones con beneficios... (y lo más importante ir MUY POCO APALANCADO)

A ver como sale esta... :cook:

Saludos...


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

U.S. stocks erased mild gains to turn modestly higher Wednesday after the release of a monthly indicator on manufacturing activity in the Midwest. The Chicago Purchasing Manager's Index dipped to 59.1 in June, coming in close to expectations and helping offset a weak read on private employment.


----------



## rafaxl (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ayer me llegó una RSS con potencial alcista de esta gente. Se dedican a algo de motores no?





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hacen coches eléctricos.... nuevas burbujas...




Y muy guapos por cierto:













Son los coches electricos con mas autonomia, el roadster tiene 400km de autonomia y la carga de la bateria se hace en 3,5 horas.
Perdon por el off-topic.


----------



## debianita (30 Jun 2010)

Hombre Luca!

menuda montaña rusa la de hoy, suerte que estoy fuera :cook: Ahora me dedico a las commodities 8:

:XX:


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Ahora que lo he visto recuerdo al Gobernador de California (Arnold) subido en uno haciendo promoción.


----------



## Astur147 (30 Jun 2010)

Tesla además acaba de desarrollar una plataforma , la que integra el Model S, la berlina de la foto, que espera poder vender a otros fabricantes para que hagan sus vehículos eléctricos, y al parecer tiene bastante potencial













hay mas aquí Futura línea de modelos de Tesla Motors - ForoCoches

Compramos unas Teslas?


----------



## DeepChu (30 Jun 2010)

Grrr no he cerrado los cortos por medio punto y ahora que he welto ha recuperado todo xD Pos nada, sigo corto. Sigo convencidom que se va a ostiar, asi q bajo la salida y me piro a currar. Si no largo abajo, sigo corto para mañana.

Chaoo


----------



## Sleepwalk (30 Jun 2010)

El euro está dando más saltos y movimientos que los epilépticos....XD


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

La FSA británica prohíbe ejercer a un broker que provocó, en estado de embriaguez, una fuerte subida del crudo - Cotizalia.com

Un ex broker que en estado de embriaguez accedió desde su ordenador portátil al mercado de futuros de petróleo y provocó, con una importante apuesta, un alza masiva en el precio del Brent ha sido multado y no podrá volver a trabajar en el sector. 

Para que veais que con un portátil y pasta se puede mover el mercado.
Se puede hacer rico a quien tu quieras con un solo movimiento especulativo, en el momento adecuado. 
En la búsqueda de perfiles de broker, se trata de evitar a personajes como este. Pero alguno se cuela o se emborracha.
Vamos a tomarnos unas CERVEZASSSS


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2010)

Fuera en 9165... no me fio nada... :cook:

Hoy he hecho (no aprovechando nada bien los recorridos) 250 puntos con un solo mini, arriba y abajo... )

Saludos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> La FSA británica prohíbe ejercer a un broker que provocó, en estado de embriaguez, una fuerte subida del crudo - Cotizalia.com
> 
> Un ex broker que en estado de embriaguez accedió desde su ordenador portátil al mercado de futuros de petróleo y provocó, con una importante apuesta, un alza masiva en el precio del Brent ha sido multado y no podrá volver a trabajar en el sector.
> 
> ...



Jeje tendría que molar trabajar contigo, me haces un referral?


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2010)

Buenas, 

Veo que cualquier excusa es buena para colgar fotos de coches en el hilo. Suerte que los burdeles no cotizan, de otra manera imagino que pasaríamos muchas páginas revisando fundamentales...

El otro día leí a Cárpatos hablar con recelo del HCH que todo el mundo ve y que es, por lo tanto, susceptible de convertirse en una gran trampa bajista. Con esto en mente llamé al leoncio de turno y le pedí amablemente que me dijera cuales eran sus intenciones. Limpiándose perezosamente restos de gacela con un mondadientes me mostró dos líneas que en un futuro podrían amortiguar la caída o, tal vez, acelerarla si fuesen rotas con violencia. Sea como sea, aquí os las dejo por si en un futuro sirven de algo:







En amarillo he pintado la posible zona de contención no tan evidente para la mayoría de inversores. Por supuesto puede ser una pista falsa, pero, ya sabéis, por si las moscas


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Lo curioso es la multa que le han puesto, sobre 70.000 libras, cuando el sueldo de esta gente en la city supera las 150.000 libras anuales.

Mención aparte el que escribe la noticia. Dice que provocó la subida con un movimiento sobre 1000 barriles (jjjjj)

Serían 1.000 contratos, porque si con 75.000 dolares mueves una cotización mal vamos.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Veo que cualquier excusa es buena para colgar fotos de coches en el hilo. Suerte que los burdeles no cotizan, de otra manera imagino que pasaríamos muchas páginas revisando fundamentales...
> 
> ...



Manejamos una zona en esos niveles también sobre el SP. Se está viendo como lo aguantan sin entrar en esa zona tenebrosa, que como he dicho hace unos post es un pozo profundo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Lo curioso es la multa que le han puesto, sobre 70.000 libras, cuando el sueldo de esta gente en la city supera las 150.000 libras anuales.
> 
> Mención aparte el que escribe la noticia. Dice que provocó la subida con un movimiento sobre 1000 barriles (jjjjj)
> 
> Serían 1.000 contratos, porque si con 75.000 dolares mueves una cotización mal vamos.



Bueno con ABG algo hemos hecho en este foro XDDDD


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

Bonito ostiazo de última hora para pillar al gacelerío largo.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno con ABG algo hemos hecho en este foro XDDDD



Con Aria hicimos más pero acabamos en menos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (30 Jun 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Con Aria hicimos más pero acabamos en menos



O DP pilló todas, nunca lo sabremos...

Por cierto, la acabo de mirar, y me da señal de largos... XDDD


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Señores esto se acaba, a ver quien es el guapo que deja posiciones abiertas


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Señores esto se acaba, a ver quien es el guapo que deja posiciones abiertas



Yo las voy a dejar con cortos, aunque la idea es mantener hasta que los cerdos vuelen


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Señores esto se acaba, a ver quien es el guapo que deja posiciones abiertas



El que vaya poco apalancado... 8:


----------



## xavigomis (30 Jun 2010)

yo me quedaré comprado, eso si con poca carga.


----------



## Fran200 (30 Jun 2010)

Un regalito inesperado para los que han aguantado hasta última hora.
Vamos a dejar algo abierto en largo para mañana. Me falta algún nivel que tocar por encima de 9300 y los USA (Como siempre) esperando nuestro cierre para mover ficha definitivamente. Deberían tocar los 1050 SP.
Esperemos que no llegue la hecatombe entre hoy y mañana.


Jornada muy positiva, espero que lo haya sido para todo el mundo.
Suerte a todos para mañana.


----------



## xavigomis (30 Jun 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Un regalito inesperado para los que han aguantado hasta última hora.
> Vamos a dejar algo abierto en largo para mañana. Me falta algún nivel que tocar por encima de 9300 y los USA (Como siempre) esperando nuestro cierre para mover ficha definitivamente. Deberían tocar los 1050 SP.
> Esperemos que no llegue la hecatombe entre hoy y mañana.
> 
> ...




Se ha arreglado el desaguisado de ayer (en parte).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Jun 2010)

a las buenas tardes , hoy he tenido bastantes cosas que hacer ( una de ellas presentar la declaracion de hacienda ) y solo he mirado a ratos la bolsa y el foro .

Como sabeis llevo largo desde ayer , precisamente hoy he mirado justo cuando estabamos en maximos 9345 y no he cerrado, maldita sea por que en media posicion tenia + 100 pipos casi de plusvalias y en la otra media apenas perdia 45 .

Lo que pasa es que estos dias ando liado y he decidido aguantar posiciones dias o incluso una semana.

En fin, de aqui al viernes espero tener oportunidad de cerrar largos con plusvalias, sanpollastre me guie y sanmulder no lo impida  .

a ver que dice el doctor Mulder de los leones hoy ...... me da que han comprado al final y que mañana tenemos rebote :bla: :bla:

Eso si, el viernes como muy tarde y pase lo que pase me pongo corto, tiro el portatil a la piscina y no lo vuelvo a mirar la bolsa hasta Noviembre, a ver si hay suerte y puedo cerrar bien mis largos y meterle cortos en todo lo alto............. digamos....... ¿ 9600 ? ¿ 9800 ?


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido mediano y el saldo diario ha sido positivo.

Básicamente se han pasado el día mareando la perdiz comprando y vendiendo pero a medida que ha ido avanzando la sesión el saldo comprador ganaba al vendendor poco a poco aunque prácticamente desde el principio.

En subasta hoy tenemos lo siguiente y por orden, el número es el volumen de contratación:

102 UP
115 DOWN
191 UP
104 DOWN

Lo cual da un saldo total de 74 contratos largos, pocas veces he visto tanta actividad en una subasta y nunca con movimientos tan contradictorios.

Creo que lo gordo para mañana se lo han ido metiendo durante la sesión y la subasta ha sido un truco para despistar a todo el mundo, parece que esperan gap al alza para mañana.


----------



## Mulder (30 Jun 2010)

Me he reido con este párrafo de Cárpatos:



> El mercado sigue dificilisimo, y servidor confiesa que no acierto ni una ni por equivocación, por lo que me he refugiado en el ultra escalping.



Vamos que entra y sale del mercado cuando ya ha cubierto algo más que la comisión.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Jun 2010)

A mi hay algo que me escama un poco... ienso:

Viendo el Ibex en semanal, el Konkorde nos da que los leoncios llevan 2 semanas vendiendo... pero visto en diario, nos da compras de manos fuertes en el mismo tiempo... :

Está todo complicadísimo... los yankees jugando con su soporte más importante justo cuando mañana vencen los 400.000Millones de € de los bancos europeos...

Al final hice dos operaciones más, un corto con +20pipos y corto que me he quedado para mañana en 9180... (+270pipos con un mini) 

Si os fijáis desde hace dos meses, estamos en un rango 10200-8800, en la que una y otra vez pasan por los mismos sitios, así que POCO APALANCAMIENTO y a estar tranquilos... cuando rompa (que será por abajo), ya se cambiará de estrategia...

Para los que siguen un poco el recuento, parece que estamos en la 5 de 3 de C, y todo este movimiento (10200-9122) parece la primera de las subondas, luego tocaría un rebote, y a seguir bajando de lo lindo... habrá que seguirlo con calma...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Jun 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A mi hay algo que me escama un poco... ienso:
> 
> Viendo el Ibex en semanal, el Konkorde nos da que los leoncios llevan 2 semanas vendiendo... pero visto en diario, nos da compras de manos fuertes en el mismo tiempo... :
> 
> ...



Sabes como funciona el koncorde?

Me refiero si sabes más o menos como funciona... o cuales son sus parametros...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Jun 2010)

Zulo, apuntate esto!!!

ProShares UltraShort MidCap400 (ETF): NYSE:MZZ quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 Jun 2010)

Tonuel macho, porque no te montas un etf inverso referenciado a bbva, santander, etc...


----------



## debianita (30 Jun 2010)

Buenas tardes cortistas 

os dejo un regalito:

Moody's pone el rating de España en perspectiva negativa - 30/06/10 - 2275386 - elEconomista.es

guano guano guano :XX:


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2010)

Da igual lo que ocurra mañana.

Esto es bajista y terminará cayendo a plomo.

Be careful con la volatilidad


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Jun 2010)

Guanizado de limón, por favor


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2010)

Mañana se acaba el mundo que hemos conocido... :S


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2010)

a ver ese cierre... :Baile:



Saludos )


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2010)

La mano de dios aprieta, pero no ahoga. ¿O no era así?


----------



## aitor33 (30 Jun 2010)

una pregunta ¿ qué ha o está pasando en el s&p y en el dow para que ha última hora se acentúen las caidas?


----------



## @@strom (30 Jun 2010)

Como era de esperar el sp500 pierde los 1040 puntos.


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2010)

Caminito de los 900... :XX:


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2010)

aitor33 dijo:


> una pregunta ¿ qué ha o está pasando en el s&p y en el dow para que ha última hora se acentúen las caidas?



¿será por ésto...? )


Los banqueros tendrán que devolver parte de las primas si el banco pasa por problemas - 20minutos.es



Saludos )


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Como era de esperar el sp500 pierde los 1040 puntos.



Esto es muy significativo y con gran transcendencia técnica.


----------



## Claca (30 Jun 2010)

Creo que los 9.100 van a ser determinantes en la apertura del IBEX. Si se abre por debajo y se empieza a caer, mal asunto para los largos, aunque con la pérdida de los 9.400 ya nadie debería estar comprado salvo intradía.


----------



## carloszorro (30 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Esto es muy significativo y con gran transcendencia técnica.



¿Próximo objetivo en el medio plazo 960? 
¿O estoy exagerando?


----------



## @@strom (30 Jun 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Esto es muy significativo y con gran transcendencia técnica.



Las grandes acciones que componen el índice hace dias que han perdido soportes.
Sin ir más lejos hoy han caido los 19.7$ de Intel con lo que eso supone para el $SOX.


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jun 2010)

Guanas tardes.Modo clandestino
Quiero sangre.
Comienzo vacaciones mañana.Dejaré las posis con precio, y me piraré.
Un cansino menos en el hilo.
Mucha suerte,cerveza y palomitas para todos.
Quizás sobrevenga algo para lo que los certificados se nos queden pequeños.Que se joda Berni.
S2 y hasta la segunda quincenaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## bertok (30 Jun 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> ¿Próximo objetivo en el medio plazo 960?
> ¿O estoy exagerando?



Veo bastante sobreventa y por ello creo que nos pueden obsequiar con un pullback durante la semana que viene para que los indicadores recompongan su situación.

Después, hostión para abajo.

A medio plazo, creo que es muy probable que pare en los 910-885 y mariconee un poco.

Mira el gráfico del SP en rango diario analizando estructura y fibos desde los máximos de hace un par de años. Ahora rompe a la baja con un HCH ....

Con paciencia volveremos a visitar los mínimos en 680. Es necesaria una buena dosis de paciencia (gran virtud en esto de los mercados financieros) y para no oxidarse tradear a muy corto plazo.

Te vas a forrar con las monedas esas guarras que coleccionas


----------



## carvil (30 Jun 2010)

Buenas noches 


Si falla 1020 en el contado, oculten a las mujeres y los niños  pero...


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (30 Jun 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> ¿Próximo objetivo en el medio plazo 960?
> ¿O estoy exagerando?



Se ha apoyado en los máximos de Agosto09
Si consideramos este último rebote como zona de congestión,la proyección se va,efectivamente,a 950.
De todos modos en Agosto09 se hizo un triple techo en la zona 1012 que,a lo mejor,costará romper a la baja.
AAAAAAADIOOOOOOOOOOS!!


----------



## tonuel (30 Jun 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Se ha apoyado en los máximos de Agosto09
> Si consideramos este último rebote como zona de congestión,la proyección se va,efectivamente,a 950.
> De todos modos en Agosto09 se hizo un triple techo en la zona 1012 que,a lo mejor,costará romper a la baja.
> AAAAAAADIOOOOOOOOOOS!!



adios my friend... y no ponga stops... 


Saludos


----------



## brotesverdes_borrado (30 Jun 2010)

por lo que he estado leyendo, lo que me han contado (secreto) y una intuicion contracorrientista, mañana me meto.

¿que metro hay que coger para ir a la bolsa?

(yo ire de verde)

_


----------



## ako (1 Jul 2010)

Mañana para abajo con el Ibex, ahora los futuros -163, hueco de -1,5% 
De que coñe se estará hablando en los USA???. ::::


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Para hoy se anuncia un día cálido y soleado, no, no hablo del tiempo, hablo de mis cortos :Baile:


----------



## debianita (1 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Para hoy se anuncia un día cálido y soleado, no, no hablo del tiempo, hablo de mis cortos :Baile:




Parece que los hamijos de Moody's se quieren apuntar a la fiesta veraniega


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jul 2010)

que hace el eurotoxx ??? cierra el gap o acentua las bajadas ??

A pesar de que ayer me abroche una subida del 1 % creo que hoy voy a sufrir, gracias a Dios tengo el tubo de Hemoal repleto 

Bueno, un poco mas en serio, insisto en que antes de irnos a los infiernos habra un rebote, el problema es saber cuanto caera antes, por eso sera importante saber en que momento hay que cerrar hoy largos y cuanto esperar antes de abrirlos de nuevo mas abajo.

La excusa de "Mudis" es bastante burda, todos sabiamos que mas temprano que tarde iban a rebajar el rating de la deuda española y deberia estar mas que descontado.

No me extrañaria nada que hoy o mañana hagan un reboton brutal para dejar fuera a los cortos, es mas, mucho cuidadin que no hagan otra vez un rebote del tipo gap + 10 % como la ultima vez para luego tirarlo en una semana y pillar ya sin freno la bajada a los infiernos.


----------



## carvil (1 Jul 2010)

Buenos dias 

Soporte en el E-Mini 1016 justo donde ha rebotado  Resistencia 1024

Los últimos 17/20 1 de Julio fueron alcistas

Mañana hay el dato de empleo


Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jul 2010)

bueno ¿ alguien me va a decir si el eurotoxx rebota o no despues del gap ? a ser posible antes de que abran la bolsa xd


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> bueno ¿ alguien me va a decir si el eurotoxx rebota o no despues del gap ? a ser posible antes de que abran la bolsa xd



De momento se está quedando algo más abajo de los niveles donde cerró ayer. En preapertura se ha ido más abajo todavía aunque ahora ha recuperado algo.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Para hoy se anuncia un día cálido y soleado, no, no hablo del tiempo, hablo de mis cortos :Baile:




esta mañana me he levantado como pocas veces... ienso:




me siento bien... :baba:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento se está quedando algo más abajo de los niveles donde cerró ayer. En preapertura se ha ido más abajo todavía aunque ahora ha recuperado algo.



ha cerrado el gap ??? :8: :8: :8:


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ha cerrado el gap ??? :8: :8: :8:




¿va largo...? 8:





Saludos )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿va largo...? 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ se nota ?


----------



## evidente (1 Jul 2010)

disculpen, pero el vencimiento de los 442 mil millones de euros es hoy, fue ayer...ya me perdi en este tema

Pues nada, ya me sacaron de la ignorancia...
La banca española tiene unos 60.000 millones del préstamo del BCE que vence hoy - Cotizalia.com


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ se nota ?



pues nada hombre... a palmar con dignidad... 



Saludos


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jul 2010)

+2 largos en 8.970


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ha cerrado el gap ??? :8: :8: :8:



El de apertura si, pero el de las 17:30 no creo que llegue hoy a cerrarlo, hay poco más de 30 puntos de diferencia.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

evidente dijo:


> disculpen, pero el vencimiento de los 442 mil millones de euros es hoy, fue ayer...ya me perdi en este tema
> 
> Pues nada, ya me sacaron de la ignorancia...
> La banca española tiene unos 60.000 millones del préstamo del BCE que vence hoy - Cotizalia.com



Hoy debe ser San Paganini ¿no?


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> +2 largos en 8.970



+2 en 8.940


----------



## Gamu (1 Jul 2010)

Largo en TEF a 15,01.

No me fio de lo que los bancos le puedan hacer al IBEX, pero si me fio del dividendo de TEF.


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Largo en TEF a 15,01.
> 
> No me fio de lo que los bancos le puedan hacer al IBEX, pero si me fio del dividendo de TEF.




En los 12 me lo cuentas...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jul 2010)

¿ a que hora tienen que pagar los banquitos??


----------



## Gamu (1 Jul 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> En los 12 me lo cuentas...



Tampoco he entrado con mucho, todavia estoy en 70% liquidez esperando los 7800, y esos 12 en TEF.

Pero si no termina de bajar, no quiero perderme la subida. Ahora mismo, comprar a 15,01 es casi asegurarse un 10% de dividendo anual, y con la cantidad que he entrado, esos dividendos serían libres de impuestos... 

El objetivo a corto son los 16 aprox. Apuesto a que presionaran al BCE para que no deje que esto se hunda, ya ha pasado otras veces....


----------



## tonuel (1 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Tampoco he entrado con mucho, todavia estoy en 70% liquidez esperando los 7800, y esos 12 en TEF.
> 
> Pero si no termina de bajar, no quiero perderme la subida. Ahora mismo, comprar a 15,01 es casi asegurarse un 10% de dividendo anual, y con la cantidad que he entrado, esos dividendos serían libres de impuestos...
> 
> El objetivo a corto son los 16 aprox. Apuesto a que presionaran al BCE para que no deje que esto se hunda, ya ha pasado otras veces....




:cook: :cook: :cook: :cook: :cook: :cook:


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Tampoco he entrado con mucho, todavia estoy en 70% liquidez esperando los 7800, y esos 12 en TEF.
> 
> Pero si no termina de bajar, no quiero perderme la subida. Ahora mismo, comprar a 15,01 es casi asegurarse un 10% de dividendo anual, y con la cantidad que he entrado, esos dividendos serían libres de impuestos...
> 
> El objetivo a corto son los 16 aprox. Apuesto a que presionaran al BCE para que no deje que esto se hunda, ya ha pasado otras veces....



No eres el único que ve las cosas de esta manera...

Hasta 1.500€/ año libres de impuestos mientras que con cualquier depósito estás pagando el 21%...


----------



## ibn_sina (1 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> No eres el único que ve las cosas de esta manera...
> 
> Hasta 1.500€/ año libres de impuestos mientras que con cualquier depósito estás pagando el 21%...



1500 de plusvalia? incluida la retribucion?


----------



## Gamu (1 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> No eres el único que ve las cosas de esta manera...
> 
> Hasta 1.500€/ año libres de impuestos mientras que con cualquier depósito estás pagando el 21%...



un 10% en dividendo, es como un 12% en depósitos...

Supongo que los que tradean ganan más con los futuros, no me cabe duda, pero si no puedo estar todo el rato delante del ordenador.... prefiero tener ese colchón. 

¿lo que va a pasar hoy? Creo que está bastante claro: Trichet monetizará un montón de deuda pública de paises periféricos (curiosamente hoy hay una subasta del tesoro), y los bancos podrán obtener los dineros que necesitan para devolverle la pasta.

Nada pasará, y cuando los mercados lo vean claro van a subir bastante. 

En cualquier caso, si SNB tiene razón y todo se va al carajo hoy mismo, prefiero tener el dinero en acciones, a tenerlo en un depósito en un banco español...


----------



## Gamu (1 Jul 2010)

ibn_sina dijo:


> 1500 de plusvalia? incluida la retribucion?



los 1500 euros de dividendos que cobres inicialmente son libres de impuestos. Te retienen el 19%, pero luego al hacer la declaración te devuelven todo lo retenido.

Justo lo contrario que pasa con las plusvalias.

De hecho, si tienes plusvalias en un año, conviene rebajarlas comprando una empresa que pague fuerte dividendo y vendiendo despues de cobrar el dividendo (con la consiguiente minusvalía)

Este año me he ahorrado unos buenos 300 euros en la declaración haciendo esto.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> Tampoco he entrado con mucho, todavia estoy en 70% liquidez esperando los 7800, y esos 12 en TEF.
> 
> Pero si no termina de bajar, no quiero perderme la subida. Ahora mismo, comprar a 15,01 es casi asegurarse un 10% de dividendo anual, y con la cantidad que he entrado, esos dividendos serían libres de impuestos...
> 
> El objetivo a corto son los 16 aprox. Apuesto a que presionaran al BCE para que no deje que esto se hunda, ya ha pasado otras veces....



Buenos días ^___^!

En la reflexión que haces, estoy al 100% de acuerdo. 

Estoy esperando a lo mismo, solo que yo espero a que baje más para meter la mitad.

Un saludo


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jul 2010)

ibn_sina dijo:


> 1500 de plusvalia? incluida la retribucion?



1.500€ anuales, sin incluir plusvalias / minusvalias potenciales ; a largo plazo se asemeja a un bono perpetuo; si nunca vendieras, con riesgo "TEF" y un cupón del 10% si el dividendo y por ende los beneficios son recurrentes y sostenibles.

Además, teniendo en cuenta que optimizas la fiscalidad.

Yo lo veo interesante.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Que le pasa al euro? en cuestion de media hora como un cohete, a ver como se desarrolla el dia de hoy.

Saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Uppp!!! bueno....downn!!!!!


----------



## Dula (1 Jul 2010)

¿Sabe alguien a qué hora es la subasta de bonos?


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2010)

Gracias a dios por este rebote que ya me creía que me quedaba fuera del pastel. Ayer me quedé a nada de ponerme corto en 9205 en el rush final.


----------



## bonoce (1 Jul 2010)

SPAIN DEBT AGENCY (TESORO) SELLS €3.5B IN 3% 2015 BONOS; AVG YIELD 3.657% V 3.532% PRIOR; BID-TO-COVER:1.7X V 2.35X PRIOR

Primer objetivo colocado. Pero cuidadín que un Bid-to-Cover de 1.7 es muy malo, repito muy malo. Tienen mucho miedo del boboierno de España. El IBEX 100 pipos parriba. Todo dentro de lo previsible. Tanto como que hoy cerramos por debajo de los 8800


----------



## Dula (1 Jul 2010)

ÚLTIMA HORA:El Tesoro coloca 3.500 millones en bonos a 5 años a un tipo medio del 3,657% (10:43)
elEconomista.es - Líder de audiencia en información de economía y bolsa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Dula (1 Jul 2010)

bonoce dijo:


> SPAIN DEBT AGENCY (TESORO) SELLS €3.5B IN 3% 2015 BONOS; AVG YIELD 3.657% V 3.532% PRIOR; BID-TO-COVER:1.7X V 2.35X PRIOR
> 
> Primer objetivo colocado. Pero cuidadín que un Bid-to-Cover de 1.7 es muy malo, repito muy malo. Tienen mucho miedo del boboierno de España. El IBEX 100 pipos parriba. Todo dentro de lo previsible. Tanto como que hoy cerramos por debajo de los 8800



Me voy a arriesgar a que mi pregunta provoque carcajadas, pero, ¿quién es Bid-to-Cover de 1.7?
Con esto me he perdido del todo.


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2010)

Qué poquito se mueve esto tras el gap de apertura ¿vuelven los boring days?


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2010)

El bid-to-cover es el ratio en tre oferta y demanda. Se ha pedido 1,7 veces lo que se ofertaba.

EDITO: con las prisas, lo he escrito justo al revés. Los pujan son los bancos y el que acepta es el tesoro. El BtC indica el volumen de las pujas sobre la cantidad aceptada por el estado.


----------



## gamba (1 Jul 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Me voy a arriesgar a que mi pregunta provoque carcajadas, pero, ¿quién es Bid-to-Cover de 1.7?
> Con esto me he perdido del todo.



hace 5 minutos me hacia la misma pregunta que tu...

Bid-to-Cover Ratio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 Jul 2010)

disculpad el of topic pero me acaba de llegar un email de mi hermano en el que me cuenta que ya hay en la calle un estafador menos y que ademas le van a subastar el chalet  , para colmo de gustazo es un estafador de Afinsa, doble alegria 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../166839-afinsa-dos-estafas-mejor-que-una.html


----------



## aksarben (1 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> disculpad el of topic pero me acaba de llegar un email de mi hermano en el que me cuenta que ya hay en la calle un estafador menos y que ademas le van a subastar el chalet  , para colmo de gustazo es un estafador de Afinsa, doble alegria
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../166839-afinsa-dos-estafas-mejor-que-una.html



Enhorabuena a tu hermano :Aplauso:


----------



## DeepChu (1 Jul 2010)

Hasta donde subiremos antes de volver a guanearnos hasta los 8800 sin escalas?

Hasta q no los toquemos voy a seguir corto


----------



## DeepChu (1 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, para alguien que me pregunto por la dire del telnet de la firma, ya vuelve a estar operativo el juego xDDDD

Ha tardado un mes pero... volvemos a estar up )


----------



## Dula (1 Jul 2010)

*El BCE prestará 111.200 millones de euros a los bancos europeos a seis días *

¿No ha habido dinero para los vencimientos de 400.000 millones y ha tenido que abrir nueva línea de financiación?


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2010)

Somos capaces de terminar en verde.


----------



## DeepChu (1 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Somos capaces de terminar en verde.



Capaces somos, pero esto tiene mas pinta de cerrar debajo de 9k, que encima de los 9k3 xD

Y si no espera que se perfile la apertura yanki.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2010)

El BCE prestará 111.200 millones de euros a los bancos europeos a seis días - 1/07/10 - 2276768 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Buenas tardes, a ver que podemos hacer por ese color verde


----------



## Dula (1 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, a ver que podemos hacer por ese color verde



Ya lo ha hecho el BCE, ha prestado 111.200 millones.

Edito:

El BCE presta 111.200 millones a seis días a los bancos europeos
11:54

El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) ha informado de que prestará a los bancos de la zona euro 111.200 millones de euros a seis días para ayudarles a hacer frente al vencimiento de hoy de 442.240,5 millones de euros.

El BCE ha señalado que 78 entidades le han solicitado financiación a seis días a un tipo del 1%.

Hoy expira el plazo del primer préstamo anual realizado por el BCE el 24 de junio de 2009, que ascendió a una cifra récord 442.240,5 millones de euros. A la subasta de liquidez acudieron 1.121 entidades que vieron satisfechas sus demandas de liquidez a un tipo fijo del 1%.
http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...-euros-a-los-bancos-europeos-a-seis-dias.html

No hay para pagar.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

De momento seguiremos subiendo, hay tantas posiciones cortas que barrer que merece la pena.
A ver si llegamos a primer objetivo. Pero ojito a la apertura USA

A ver si superamos esta resistencia


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2010)

En AFINSA/FORUM estaban metidos hasta rectores de campus de universidades públicas. 

Explicando como comprando sellos, podías dejar de trabajar y que ellos aumentaran de valro por ti.

Con un par.


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2010)

¿No os lo decía yo ? El sp lejos de los 1040 perdidos ya ayer y nosotros seguimos sobre los 9200 de nuevo, somos la polla.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2010)

cortos al vapor


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿No os lo decía yo ? El sp lejos de los 1040 perdidos ya ayer y nosotros seguimos sobre los 9200 de nuevo, somos la polla.



Hay que consolidar la pérdida de esos 1040, dos cierres seguidos o cierre semanal. De momento los futuros tiran hacia arriba para recuperar el nivel, de ahi que no nos despeñemos.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Hay que consolidar la pérdida de esos 1040, dos cierres seguidos o cierre semanal. De momento los futuros tiran hacia arriba para recuperar el nivel, de ahi que no nos despeñemos.



Vamos... dime que no estás echandole un ojo a esa preciosa resistencia oblícua ahora mismo en 9K2, parte superior del canal bajista que seguimos desde hace unas 72 horas, con base ahora mismo en 895x... 

dime que no estás esperando un desplome inminente por contacto con la parte superior del canal... dímelo, y no te creo


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2010)

Hora bruja! Momento bolso !

triple techo y tope del canal bajista de los últimos tres días.... en el 919x se juega todo!


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2010)

Fran vas a quemar la maquinita de comprar papeles rey.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2010)

Distribución masiva en el STOXX...


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Reboton...


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Mal dato del paro en USA:

14:30 PETICIONES SUBSIDIO DESEMPLEO EEUU 





En la última semana 472.000 vs 460.000 esperado. Dato ligeramente negativo

Peticiones continuas 4,616 millones vs 4,57 millones esperado. Dato negativo


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Reboton...



engaño gacelístico brutal... el que aguanta el dolor, finalmente gana (o suele hacerlo, al menos :

Los leoncios a veces son tan burdos, en contraste con otras ocasiones en las que son tela de sutiles, que se diría que unos días operan los tontos y otros los listos....


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2010)

unos cortos ahora hacen ganar dinero (9182)

EDITO: Me cubrí de gloria: -63 pipos.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2010)

Mucho ojo, estamos al límite: si perforamos la directriz bajista en 9190 (ahora mismo estamos pegaditos) y nos cargamos el canal bajista, no sé a dónde nos pueden propulsar estos cabrones.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Joder con el euro superando Match 3.


----------



## qpvlde (1 Jul 2010)

creo que alguien debería empezar un hilo nuevo...por eso de que hoy ya estamos en julio y tal...


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> creo que alguien debería empezar un hilo nuevo...por eso de que hoy ya estamos en julio y tal...



cierto... es que con la emoción se nos había pasado


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2010)

Pueden subirlo un poco mas pollastre, hasta los 9220 del futuro, si pasa eso entonces ya si que me preocuparían los cortos.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Zambombas van y lo ponen verde. El euro esta desfogado dios mio.

Caceria??


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Pueden subirlo un poco mas pollastre, hasta los 9220 del futuro, si pasa eso entonces ya si que me preocuparían los cortos.



Yo he cubierto cortos por si acaso. A fin de cuentas aún estamos esperando que, cuando los señores se dignen, volvamos visitar seguramente los 10K antes del Gran Guanón.... así que cualquier cosa puedo creerme.


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2010)

¿Cubierto corto con opciones?


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2010)

Por cierto el ibex como siempre a la suya, porque el stoxxx sigue en los rangos de todos el dia mientras nosotros hemos recuperado un -2,4% de por la mañana!


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Ya soltaron a pepin (de momento subidita) ::


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)




----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Objetivo que se dejo olvidado ayer, superado, ahora a seguirlo por la retaguardia de cerca


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2010)

guarribex en 9300

madre mia


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Soporte clave ahora mismo 9275 en contado


----------



## evidente (1 Jul 2010)

Les toca a los cortos pasar por la moledora de carne para alimentar a las Bestias


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Por arriba 9375 (a partir de aqui un regalo)-9425


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Ahora veremos como se toman los gringos estas subidas, porque ellos están bastante débiles y nos pueden devolver al barranquillo.


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jul 2010)

Toda la carga de largos cerrada en 9.300
Como me gusta que los planes salgan bien.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Se abren nuevas puertas, atentos todos


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Se abren nuevas puertas, atentos todos



Esperando de nuevo volver a empezar a entrar largo 300 ptos más abajo...


----------



## @@strom (1 Jul 2010)

Mirad JPMorgan Chase, a punto de caerse por el barranco.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Esperando de nuevo volver a empezar a entrar largo 300 ptos más abajo...



No lo veo tan abajo, mira como ha rebotado en el nivel que di antes.

Edito: Aunque empiezan a meter miedo


----------



## DeepChu (1 Jul 2010)

Hacen lo que les da la real gana, tendria q estar 100 puntos abajo por lo menos desde apertura y miralo tan fresko aguantando en 9280.

De todas maneras sigo pensando que se guana hoy, y si no se guana mucho, seguira la tonica de estos y abrira con gap de -150 o mas mañana, que es mas sutil bajarlo de esta manera xD


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

Ahora veremos si esta caida es por el dato de las 16:00 o algo con más tirón a la baja.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Insisto en los datos de antes:
Soporte clave 9275

Primer objetivo: 9375 (es de cumplimiento en un 90%)

Edito: Soporte roto con mucha fuerza...


----------



## @@strom (1 Jul 2010)

Los bancos usa están dejándose hoy los soportes.
Bank of New york, Bank of America o Jpm entre otras.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Ojito, en liquidez, que tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

Barranquillaaaaaaaaa

SELL SELL SELL SELL!!


----------



## DeepChu (1 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora veremos si esta caida es por el dato de las 16:00 o algo con más tirón a la baja.



Y cual ha sido ese dato de las 16:00?

Pq vaya oxtion asi rapidamente...


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Pues aqui preparando entradas en largo, miedo me da


----------



## @@strom (1 Jul 2010)

A mi lo que no me cuadra es la subida que está pegando el euro.
El sp tiene pinta de ir hoy a los 1000 puntos.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

Casi nada, Pending Home Index -30%

Vaya pedazo de brotes verdes tenemos hoy.

Y sin embargo sigo viendo a los europeos muy modositos....


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Los brotes verdes están más que secos.
> 
> De Cárpatos:
> 
> ...



VUelven a estar cortos..pues leña al mono.


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> No lo veo tan abajo, mira como ha rebotado en el nivel que di antes.
> 
> Edito: Aunque empiezan a meter miedo



eres grande, muy grande


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Que cojones le pasa al ibex?? se mete unos desfases de porqueyolovalgo que flipo.

Por cierto si, muy malisimos datos de usa.


----------



## DeepChu (1 Jul 2010)

Y welve a tirar parriba como quien no quiere la cosa, vaya bandazos...

Pos nada, sigo corto, orden de venta un caxo mas abajo, y me piro al curro. Y si no vendo hoy, vendere en el GAP de de mañana.

Ausss


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> eres grande, muy grande



Calla que me he mirado en el botiquin y no me quedaba CUVE::. Menos mal que han vuelto al canal

Los USA vuelven a probar suelo. Es la hora de la verdad


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2010)

¿los chinos siguen comprando euros?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2010)

lo del ibex no tiene nombre


----------



## atman (1 Jul 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Joder con el euro superando Match 3.



Pues sí... serán cabrones :S


----------



## Ajoporro (1 Jul 2010)

PERO ¿ ESTO QUÉ ES ... ESTO QUÉ ES..?

¿ Es por esto por lo que le llaman el Chulibex ...?

jajajajaj .... Ahora sí que me creo que ganamos el mundial ... semos capaces de tó ... mañana -12 %.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Manufacturing activity expands for the 11th straight month, says purchasing manager's group, but the index falls more than expected

Son la leche:
El SP en 10 minutos pierde 10 puntos. Nosotros no nos inmutamos (porque 80 puntos no es nada). 
¿Está manipulado esto? quien no quiera verlo que no lo vea.

Aún mas: Lanzan a todos los medios que los analistas consideran el 1040 sp un soporte clave, y su pérdida nos lleva a los 950, y mientras los sistemas diciendo que metamos largos.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Ya se que no se trata mucho aqui pero el petroleo se esta pegando buena castaña y eso que el euro sube y mucho.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Dólar se devalúa-Petróleo sube, para nosotros, empate.


----------



## Fran200 (1 Jul 2010)

Bueno chicos, os dejo, vamos a cerrar posiciones, nos queda una hora muy larga por delante.
Lo mismo vuelvo en 1 o 2 semanas.

Buena Suerte a todos.


----------



## Misterio (1 Jul 2010)

Por lo menos hoy se podrá decir que no vamos de la mano de los americanos y que tenemos voluntad propia .


----------



## Ajoporro (1 Jul 2010)

¿ Qué le pasa al petróleo ... qué le pasa al euro ... qué coño está pasando ..?


----------



## Misterio (1 Jul 2010)

No se más que revalorizarse el € creo que volvemos a los inicios de la crisis con datos pésimos en USA y una nueva devaluación de la moneda americana.


----------



## explorador (1 Jul 2010)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Qué le pasa al petróleo ... qué le pasa al euro ... qué coño está pasando ..?



era exactamente lo que iba a preguntar yo, es muy raro, raro.

+231 €
-291 petroleo


----------



## @@strom (1 Jul 2010)

Eso digo yo, lo del euro es mas alucinante que lo del ibex.


----------



## Ajoporro (1 Jul 2010)

Sigue bajando el euro y bajando el petróleo ... ¿ volveremos a ver la gasolina por debajo del euro?


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2010)

Los largos han salido apaleados


----------



## @@strom (1 Jul 2010)

Bac dejándose casi el 6%.


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los largos han salido apaleados



Apaleados?

Los cortos en el ibex aún están recogiendo los dientes con la sesión de hoy...


----------



## Ajoporro (1 Jul 2010)

Joer, más palomitas ... esto no me lo pierdo. Más interesante que ver a la selección contra Argentina.


----------



## @@strom (1 Jul 2010)

Al final cerraremos en mínimos , vaya risa de dia.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Apaleados?
> 
> Los cortos en el ibex aún están recogiendo los dientes con la sesión de hoy...



Que carita de tonto se les tiene que quedar...

que verguenza


----------



## xavigomis (1 Jul 2010)

es lo que tiene que juguemos la Champions League, no todas las economías se lo pueden permitir.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

Resulta dantesco ver a todos los bancos europeos cayendo más de un 3% mientras los españoles solo caen algo menos de 1%.

¿tendrá que ver con los stress tests?


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Jul 2010)

Mirar la montaña rusa de dow jones ienso:

<iframe src="http://www.google.com/finance?q=INDEXDJX:.DJI" width=900 height=600></iframe>


----------



## @@strom (1 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Resulta dantesco ver a todos los bancos europeos cayendo más de un 3% mientras los españoles solo caen algo menos de 1%.
> 
> ¿tendrá que ver con los stress tests?



Y los yankees cayendo aún más que los uropedos.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Resulta dantesco ver a todos los bancos europeos cayendo más de un 3% mientras los españoles solo caen algo menos de 1%.
> 
> ¿tendrá que ver con los stress tests?



¿a que lo tiran en los últimos 5 min ::?


----------



## evidente (1 Jul 2010)

Ajoporro dijo:


> Joer, más palomitas ... esto no me lo pierdo. Más interesante que ver a la selección contra Argentina.



:no::no::no:

Prohibido hablar de futbol...que Argentina aun no le gana a Alemania y Paraguay puede dar sorpresa No tiene nada que perder.8:


----------



## Ajoporro (1 Jul 2010)

evidente dijo:


> :no::no::no:
> 
> Prohibido hablar de futbol...que Argentina aun no le gana a Alemania y Paraguay puede dar sorpresa No tiene nada que perder.8:



Güeno, más interesante que... que ... joer, no se me ocurre ná más interesante.


----------



## Sleepwalk (1 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿a que lo tiran en los últimos 5 min ::?



En ello están ..... allá van


----------



## pyn (1 Jul 2010)

El sp pegándose con el soporte de los 1010, proximo destino 950 y el chulinbex por encima de los 9100..:XX:

Edito y el stoxxx rompiendo mínimos diarios xDDDDDD


----------



## Vokiabierto (1 Jul 2010)

*Moody's amenaza con bajar el rating a 24 entidades españolas*

La agencia de calificación crediticia ha puesto bajo revisión a Banco Popular, Pastor, Bancaja, CAM, Caja Madrid, La Caixa, Banca March, Sabadell, Bankinter, Caixa Galicia, Unicaja, Banco Cooperitvo,Caixa Catalunya, Manressa, Caixanova, Caja Duero, Insular, Caja Ávila, Caja Rioja, Caja Cantabria, CajaMar, Unicaja, ICO y Lico Leasing.
Moody's amenaza con bajar el rating a 24 entidades españolas ? Economía, negocios y finanzas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Economía, negocios y finanzas en lainformacion.com


----------



## Gamu (1 Jul 2010)

La madre, menudo guarrazo de última hora.

Y yo que le ganaba más de un 2% a mis TEF...


----------



## Ajoporro (1 Jul 2010)

¿ Es que han dicho los chinos que no quiieren más petróleo? ... ¿ o es que van a reciclar el petróleo del escape del Golfo? ...joer, menudo piñazo


----------



## Skull & Bones (1 Jul 2010)

Ibex 35®	-1,77


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> *Moody's amenaza con bajar el rating a 24 entidades españolas*
> 
> La agencia de calificación crediticia ha puesto bajo revisión a Banco Popular, Pastor, Bancaja, CAM, Caja Madrid, La Caixa, Banca March, Sabadell, Bankinter, Caixa Galicia, Unicaja, Banco Cooperitvo,Caixa Catalunya, Manressa, Caixanova, Caja Duero, Insular, Caja Ávila, Caja Rioja, Caja Cantabria, CajaMar, Unicaja, ICO y Lico Leasing.
> Moody's amenaza con bajar el rating a 24 entidades españolas ? Economía, negocios y finanzas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Economía, negocios y finanzas en lainformacion.com



Parece que la única que nos pone en estos momentos de moda es Moody's 

Porque parece que los que están de moda ahora son los USA.


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

Gamu dijo:


> La madre, menudo guarrazo de última hora.
> 
> Y yo que le ganaba más de un 2% a mis TEF...



Pues yo me he puesto corto para mantener un tiempo, me parece una estrategia más acertada que ponerse largo para recaudar dividendo, además con la pérdida de valor tus beneficios podrían quedarse en nada. Nunca recomiendo a nadie meterse en acciones por el dividendo.

Y no creo que vayamos a tener inflación, aunque el IPC suba a causa del IVA y el redondeo, vamos más bien hacia una deflación de caballo, claro que TEF es internacional...


----------



## Gamu (1 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo me he puesto corto para mantener un tiempo, me parece una estrategia más acertada que ponerse largo para recaudar dividendo, además con la pérdida de valor tus beneficios podrían quedarse en nada. Nunca recomiendo a nadie meterse en acciones por el dividendo.
> 
> Y no creo que vayamos a tener inflación, aunque el IPC suba a causa del IVA y el redondeo, vamos más bien hacia una deflación de caballo, claro que TEF es internacional...



yo no me he metido por el dividendo exclusivamente, pretendo venderlas en un par de dias a 16 o cerca. 

Pero el dividendo es un "seguro antipillados" puesto que mantiene la cotización cuando todo lo demas se hunde. En el peor de los casos, no es tan malo quedarse "pillado" con un 30% de tu capital (que no necesitas ni a corto, ni a medio, ni a largo plazo) en una empresa que te da un 10% de dividendos sobre lo invertido. 

En las únicas operaciones que he perdido pasta, ha sido cuando he especulado en chicharros sin dividendo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo me he puesto corto para mantener un tiempo, me parece una estrategia más acertada que ponerse largo para recaudar dividendo, además con la pérdida de valor tus beneficios podrían quedarse en nada. Nunca recomiendo a nadie meterse en acciones por el dividendo.
> 
> Y no creo que vayamos a tener inflación, aunque el IPC suba a causa del IVA y el redondeo, vamos más bien hacia una deflación de caballo, claro que TEF es internacional...



Mulder, si suben el gas, la luz, y el iva. Es precisamente para que aumenten los CF de las empresas, estas las trasladen a los productos, y asi mantener el preciometro alcista.

Lo de siempre. Lo mejor para la banca, lo peor para los ciudadanos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2010)

Alguien me puede explicar que es eso de nominated, awards? etc?


----------



## evidente (1 Jul 2010)

Mulder y tu reporte de los leoncios? Please no nos dejes en ascuas


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2010)

Esto es para ver en que situación nos encontramos y su excepcionalidad.

A estos niveles de técnico no estabamos desde hace 15 meses.


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Rebotito del dj...


----------



## Mulder (1 Jul 2010)

Perdón por la tardanza, pero es que ando liadillo con unos asuntos.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy el día, en cuanto a órdenes grandes ha sido bastante lateral, el saldo diario se ha mantenido más o menos estable durante todo el dia porque han ido comprando y vendiendo de tal forma que todo se iba compensando. Me llama la atención que durante la mañana no hemos tenido prácticamente actividad, con el filtrado normal solo me sale una orden a las 9 y otra a las 10:15, luego ya no han hecho nada hasta las 14:30, por la tarde se han prodigado algo más.

En subasta han comprado lo normal.

No se que conclusiones sacar de estos números, parece que haya una atonía muy fuerte entre los leoncios, no meten ni sacan mucho y el día tampoco ha sido tan lateral como para que muestre este cuadro. En mi modesta opinión estamos metidos de lleno en un festival de volatilidad, los papelitos están en manos de las gacelas y eso ocasiona grandes movimientos y bandazos pero realmente al índice lo están moviendo con dos duros unas cuantas manos débiles, las fuertes solo actúan en consecuencia con algunos intradías sin molestarse mucho más.

Por eso creo que es importante fijarse en el saldo y este está resultando ser positivo en los últimos días, diríase que están comprando poco a poco, sin meterse demasiado esperando a un rebote.

Pero esto ya es aventurar mucho.


----------



## ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA (1 Jul 2010)

Mañana esperamos una subida superior al 3% en los principales índices (subida del 4.5% en el caso del IBEX) despues del dato de empleo yanqui de las 14:30.

El mercado esta muy corto y cietamente hay un riesgo muy alto de short squeeze. Esto unido a que el dato de dsempleo estimamos mejor que el consenso (market consenso -125.000, our estimate - 0). 
Estais avisados!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (1 Jul 2010)

ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA dijo:


> Mañana esperamos una subida superior al 3% en los principales índices (subida del 4.5% en el caso del IBEX) despues del dato de empleo yanqui de las 14:30.
> 
> El mercado esta muy corto y cietamente hay un riesgo muy alto de short squeeze. Esto unido a que el dato de dsempleo estimamos mejor que el consenso (market consenso -125.000, our estimate - 0).
> Estais avisados!!!!!!!




Efectivamente ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA


----------



## ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA (1 Jul 2010)

Continuando con el post anterior. Incluso si los payrolls salieran en el market consenso, el market se pegaria una subda para arriba.

Sólo un daTO MUY NEGATIVO, DEL ORDEN DE -400K TUMBARIA EL MERCADO.

Sin embargo, nuetro escenario mas probable como he dicho antes es el de un dato ligeramente mejor que el consenso y subidón posterior del mercado.

Esta es nuestra opinión, después que cada uno haga lo que le salga de los cojones.


----------



## ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA (1 Jul 2010)

Freeman dijo:


> Efectivamente ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA



Y tu eres un IMBECIL.

El único juez es el MERCADO. Guárdate tus opinones hasta mañana a las 17:30.
Criticar lo que no se conoce y no se entiende es de ESTUPIDOS, lo cual seguramente será tu caso.


----------



## carvil (1 Jul 2010)

ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA dijo:


> Y tu eres un IMBECIL.
> 
> El único juez es el MERCADO. Guárdate tus opinones hasta mañana a las 17:30.
> Criticar lo que no se conoce y no se entiende es de ESTUPIDOS, lo cual seguramente será tu caso.



Buenas tardes 


En que te basas para afirmar esto. Con EDUCACION por favor algo que se suele apreciar por aquí 8:

Bueno no sabe no contesta, tiene un 33% de probabilidades de acertar


Al tema EUR/USD tiene una fuerte resistencia en 1.25, el volumen es alto pero tampoco es impresionante por el momento

El E-Miini tiene resistencia en la zona 1030 y el soporte en zona de 1015

Salu2


----------



## Nico (1 Jul 2010)

ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA dijo:


> Continuando con el post anterior. Incluso si los payrolls salieran en el market consenso, el market se pegaria *una subda para arriba*.



Lo cual es bueno porque, como sabreis, cuando hace una subida para abajo únicamente puedes aprovecharla con un put sobre un call de un inverso y eso suele ser terreno de expertos. ::

Por el contrario, cuando las subidas son para arriba, basta un manejo sencillo de los instrumentos del mercado para aprovecharla. 

Buenas Noticias !! :


----------



## debianita (1 Jul 2010)

ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA dijo:


> Y tu eres un IMBECIL.
> 
> El único juez es el MERCADO. Guárdate tus opinones hasta mañana a las 17:30.
> Criticar lo que no se conoce y no se entiende es de ESTUPIDOS, lo cual seguramente será tu caso.




Sr Pompero modere su vocabulario o será reportado a las autoridades competentes.


----------



## ako (1 Jul 2010)

ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA dijo:


> Continuando con el post anterior. Incluso si los payrolls salieran en el market consenso, el market se pegaria una subda para arriba.
> 
> Sólo un daTO MUY NEGATIVO, DEL ORDEN DE -400K TUMBARIA EL MERCADO.
> 
> ...



Las subidas son siempre para arriba, es una redundancia. Hamijo.
Si lo que queria es rebuznar es otra cosa.


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2010)

ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA dijo:


> Mañana esperamos una subida superior al 3% en los principales índices (subida del 4.5% en el caso del IBEX) despues del dato de empleo yanqui de las 14:30.
> 
> El mercado esta muy corto y cietamente hay un riesgo muy alto de short squeeze. Esto unido a que el dato de dsempleo estimamos mejor que el consenso (market consenso -125.000, our estimate - 0).
> Estais avisados!!!!!!!



¿Mañana esperamos?  xD ¿Cuántos sois?.

Esto mismo, lo comenté, con una persona que curiosamente también escaseaba en cuanto a educación.

Ya "veremos" que pasa mañana, de momento al igual que los demás te rogaría que moderases los modos.

Un saludo


----------



## Creditopropulsado (1 Jul 2010)

Nokia Corporation (ADR): NYSE:NOK quotes & news - Google Finance

Me está dando señal de compra...


----------



## rafaxl (1 Jul 2010)

Vaya vaya con el dow, cierre plano o esperamos alguna sorpresa??

Por cierto cada dia dan mas pena los pomperos.


----------



## pollastre (1 Jul 2010)

Forocoches nos asedia.....
::


----------



## Efren (1 Jul 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Mañana esperamos?  xD ¿Cuántos sois?.



Al leer tu pregunta he tenido un deja vu y usando el buscador he encontrado esto ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1640488-post37634.html


----------



## Wataru_ (1 Jul 2010)

Efren dijo:


> Me he acordado al leer tu pregunta de pepon y usando el buscador he encontrado esto ::
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/1640488-post37634.html



Buenas noches ^__^!

Efren, efectivamente, yo pensaba en la misma persona.

Es el mismo estilo... entrar, tirar la moneda al aire y si gana, pues ya se echa flores. Si no, vuelve con otro nick ::

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (1 Jul 2010)

ESTE MENSAJE ES MIERDA dijo:


> Continuando con el post anterior. Incluso si los payrolls salieran en el market consenso, el market se pegaria una subda para arriba.
> 
> Sólo un daTO MUY NEGATIVO, DEL ORDEN DE -400K TUMBARIA EL MERCADO.
> 
> ...



Pompero, me sorprende tu entrada en hilo.

No seré yo el que niegue tu predicción ya que no sé con certeza qué cojones va a pasar mañana en la bolsa.

Lo que sí te puedo asegurar es que vas contra tendencia y que con independencia de lo que ocurra mañana, espero que no mantengas más allá tu escenario. En caso contrario, la bandera de Japón se va a quedar pequeña ...

Bienvenido a la tierra de osos. Educación y seguro que tus aportes son bien recibidos.


----------



## Fran200 (2 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Insisto en los datos de antes:
> Soporte clave 9275
> 
> Primer objetivo: 9375 (es de cumplimiento en un 90%)



Este objetivo no se cumplió ayer Jueves, para hoy Viernes debería ser atacado con mucha probabilidad.

Ahora si os dejo hasta la semana que viene.
SUerte a todos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jul 2010)

HOY LA BOLSA SE IRÁ PARA ARRIBA SUBIENDO UN 7% Y ESO QUE EL SAN BAJARÁ UN 8%.......

AVISADOS QUEDAIS Y QUIEN NO GANE DINERO CON MIS CONOCIMIENTOS Y CON MI BONDAD AL DAROS ESTA PRIMICIA ES QUE ES UN ......




joder, si acierto me voy a todos los foros a decirlo......


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jul 2010)

ahora en serio, alguien me puede decir porque el euro esta subiendo tanto, joder, justo cuando estoy metido en los usas......


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Aunque ultimamente no me prodigo mucho con predicciones hoy es uno de esos días donde va pasar algo 'gordo' al estilo del 22 de junio pasado y de otros días que he comentado en otras ocasiones.

Mucho cuidado con el dia de hoy porque sea lo que sea será muy fuerte.


----------



## Sir Nigga (2 Jul 2010)

algo gordo..., el euro subiendo..., OMG ESPAÑA VA A ROMPER LA HUCHA CERDITO

esto del tema paro USA mejor de lo esperado parece raro no? por lo visto estos días, la W doble y tal, a parte el Obama anda ahora despistando con tontadas de la ley de inmigración, huele mal


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

El movimiento de ayer fue bastante brusco Mulder, quizás el sistema de timing falló por un día, hoy en principio quitando los datos macro de USA ¿qué noticias hay que puedan usar como excusa?


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Pues que, si les interesa, los datos USA saldrán datos magníficos...entonces hacia arriba.
> Y si dicen la verdad, los datos serán más o menos reales y malos.... entonces hacia abajo.



Siento contradecirte, pero si salen buenos nos iremos abajo y si salen malos arriba. Siempre pasa lo mismo.


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

A nivel de España el paro ha bajado.


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Aunque ultimamente no me prodigo mucho con predicciones hoy es uno de esos días donde va pasar algo 'gordo' al estilo del 22 de junio pasado y de otros días que he comentado en otras ocasiones.
> 
> Mucho cuidado con el dia de hoy porque sea lo que sea será muy fuerte.



Mi _Hähnchen Kollisionwarnsystem_ no está entrenado para swings fuertes, y por lo tanto no responde bien ante ellos; así que yo hoy me quedo fuera de momento....


----------



## Sir Nigga (2 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Siento contradecirte, pero si salen buenos nos iremos abajo y si salen malos arriba. Siempre pasa lo mismo.



mmm yo recuerdo varias ocasiones durante el 2009 que dato de paro USA mejor de lo esperado = subida vertical ese día


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

Mi querido doctor Mulder, espero y deseo que como en otras ocasiones aciertes los movimientos fuertes y te equivoques en la direccion.

Seria patetico que mis perdidas acumuladas en esos dias de fuertes movimientos se vieran incrementadas hoy, seria la ley de la tostada y la mantequilla elevada al cubo, TRES VECES , TRES que hago lo que preves en esos dias y TRES VECES , TRES que la he cagado, seria patetico que a la cuarta acertaras.

Evidentemente estoy posicionado en sentido inverso al que dices 

En consecuencia, no me cabe la menor duda de que hoy habra movimientos fuertes...... pero espero y deseo que sean al alza :no:


----------



## evidente (2 Jul 2010)

al parecer el euro dolar espera un dato malo


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mi querido doctor Mulder, espero y deseo que como en otras ocasiones aciertes los movimientos fuertes y te equivoques en la direccion.
> 
> Seria patetico que mis perdidas acumuladas en esos dias de fuertes movimientos se vieran incrementadas hoy, seria la ley de la tostada y la mantequilla elevada al cubo, TRES VECES , TRES que hago lo que preves en esos dias y TRES VECES , TRES que la he cagado, seria patetico que a la cuarta acertaras.
> 
> ...



Apreciado Zulo, si te sirve de consuelo yo tb espero movimientos fuertes al alza... pero por ahora espero que recorte para entrar y posicionarme.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Apreciado Zulo, si te sirve de consuelo yo tb espero movimientos fuertes al alza... pero por ahora espero que recorte para entrar y posicionarme.



Pues parece que ya sale el tren, no te lo vayas a perder


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> TRES VECES , TRES que hago lo que preves en esos dias....
> TRES VECES , TRES que la he cagado, ......



Esto me recuerda a no sé qué incidente del nuevo testamento, algo relacionado con una triple negación de no sé quién... creo que había olivos y romanos de por medio, o algo así


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a no sé qué incidente del nuevo testamento, algo relacionado con una triple negación de no sé quién... creo que había olivos y romanos de por medio, o algo así



en eso esta inspirado, en san peter 

Pues parece que efectivamente van a ser CUATRO VECES , CUATRO


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

Pero zuloman, Mulder ha hablado de timing no ha hablado de dirección ¿no? ¿qué me he perdido?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Pero zuloman, Mulder ha hablado de timing no ha hablado de dirección ¿no? ¿qué me he perdido?



¿ NO SABES QUE ESTA CORTO?  pues lo lleva diciendo TRES DIAS , TRES 

No obstante mi gran respeto por el doctor me ha impuslsado a poner un stop de esos de pobres


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> en eso esta inspirado, en san peter
> 
> Pues parece que efectivamente van a ser CUATRO VECES , CUATRO



A que objetivos lo sueltas por arriba?


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

Él te ha dicho que está corto toda la semana pero no ha hecho trading, ha dicho que quiere mantener la posición, por algo será ¿no? Quizás los movimientos no han hecho saltar sus SL y quizás tú has querido "copiar" los movimientos pero desde un punto más abajo y ahora te encuentras pillado. 

De todos modos estos días se ha podido ganar tanto a la baja como al alza han pasado por los mismos puntos unas cuantas veces, con un poco de money management estarías en positivo.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

Señores, este domingo es 4 de julio, una de las grandes fiestas en USA, estos días el S&P es el índice que más ha caido y el Dow no le ha ido a la zaga ¿alguien cree de verdad que hoy subiremos? ¿Si alguien fuese un operador de los USA con tamaña fiesta por en medio se quedaría abierto después de toda la bajada de esta semana? (y la anterior también!)

Los datos del paro USA van a ser la excusa perfecta y el momento propicio para soltar papelitos a punta pala.

He evitado hablar de timing deliberadamente para evitar molestas cuestiones religiosas y de fe en mi discurso


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Él te ha dicho que está corto toda la semana pero no ha hecho trading, ha dicho que quiere mantener la posición, por algo será ¿no? Quizás los movimientos no han hecho saltar sus SL y quizás tú has querido "copiar" los movimientos pero desde un punto más abajo y ahora te encuentras pillado.
> 
> De todos modos estos días se ha podido ganar tanto a la baja como al alza han pasado por los mismos puntos unas cuantas veces, con un poco de money management estarías en positivo.



Hoyga, no quiera ser usted mas papista que el papa, acaso no sabe que Mulder es Dios y zuloman su profeta 

Lo que pasa es que los caminos del señor son infinitos y Mulder suele fallar la direccion en los grandes movimientos y acertar ( muchas mas veces ) en los movimientos "normales"


----------



## Nico (2 Jul 2010)

*Zuloman:*

Creo que es hora que lo sepas... en realidad Mulder *acierta SIEMPRE* pero, cuando hay movimientos importantes nos avisa por privado y en el foro *pone otra cosa* porque nos encanta ver como inviertes posiciones masivas.

Ha sido divertido hasta aquí pero me parece que es hora de comentártelo porque en el fondo tu pones tu dinero y no es justo que te hagamos esto.

Discúlpanos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jul 2010)

Buenos días... 

Ayer el S&P paró en un punto muy, muy, muy importante... Y lo digo 3 veces, porque el 101x es el fibo38,2% de toda la Megasubida desde el 1982 hasta el 2007, es el fibo38,2% de toda la gran bajada de 2007-2009 y el fibo38,2% de todo el rebote marzo09-abril10... casi nada

Saludos...


----------



## evidente (2 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> *Zuloman:*
> 
> Creo que es hora que lo sepas... en realidad Mulder *acierta SIEMPRE* pero, cuando hay movimientos importantes nos avisa por privado y en el foro *pone otra cosa* porque nos encanta ver como inviertes posiciones masivas.
> 
> ...



es un chiste no??:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

Nico dijo:


> *Zuloman:*
> 
> Creo que es hora que lo sepas... en realidad Mulder *acierta SIEMPRE* pero, cuando hay movimientos importantes nos avisa por privado y en el foro *pone otra cosa* porque nos encanta ver como inviertes posiciones masivas.
> 
> ...



pero mira que eres pardillo, deberias saber que Mulder y zuloman son la misma persona ¿ tu no tienes multinick ?


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores, este domingo es 4 de julio, una de las grandes fiestas en USA, estos días el S&P es el índice que más ha caido y el Dow no le ha ido a la zaga ¿alguien cree de verdad que hoy subiremos? ¿Si alguien fuese un operador de los USA con tamaña fiesta por en medio se quedaría abierto después de toda la bajada de esta semana? (y la anterior también!)
> 
> Los datos del paro USA van a ser la excusa perfecta y el momento propicio para soltar papelitos a punta pala.
> 
> He evitado hablar de timing deliberadamente para evitar molestas cuestiones religiosas y de fe en mi discurso



Discrepo... 
Precisamente por eso creo que hoy subiremos.

Yo creo que hoy USA termina en verde y el Ibex tb termina en verde.

La respuesta, al cierre.


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Ayer el S&P paró en un punto muy, muy, muy importante... Y lo digo 3 veces, porque el 101x es el fibo38,2% de toda la Megasubida desde el 1982 hasta el 2007, es el fibo38,2% de toda la gran bajada de 2007-2009 y el fibo38,2% de todo el rebote marzo09-abril10... casi nada
> 
> Saludos...


----------



## Nico (2 Jul 2010)

MODE IRONIC ON Zuloman, *IRONIC ON !! *


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Discrepo...
> Precisamente por eso creo que hoy subiremos.
> 
> Yo creo que hoy USA termina en verde y el Ibex tb termina en verde.
> ...



Pues no lo tengo yo tan claro, lo que si creo es que vamos a tantear el 9300 en futuros...... ahi muy atento a ver que hace, si lo rompe con fuerza 9500, 9600 pero yo estoy deseando cerrar largos con plusvalias .


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pero mira que eres pardillo, deberias saber que Mulder y zuloman son la misma persona ¿ tu no tienes multinick ?



Coño, ahora ya lo comprendo... tú lo que haces es compensar tus palmadas en bolsa, con el dinero que cobras por tus informes... ahora lo entiendo!!


----------



## evidente (2 Jul 2010)

hay alguna estadistica sobre el comportamiento de la bolsa USA en los tres ultimos años para estas fecha previa fiesta 4 de julio?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2010)

Hoy parece que se repartiran owneds como panes


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

Lo peor del 4 de Julio es el puto pavo asado. Nunca entenderé cómo les gusta un bicho tan condenadamente duro.

Para eso coges una pierna de cerdo, que no es nada cara, la asas y queda cojonuda.


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy parece que se repartiran owneds como panes



¿para los toritos o para los ositos?


----------



## evidente (2 Jul 2010)

China
Comenta que está ajustando activamente la estructura de su cartera de divisas, pero de momento no dice en que consisten los cambios...Carpatos

veremos el euro dolar en 1,3 en pocos dias?? Apuestas, comentarios, augurios, lecturas del tarot?


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

¿Owneds? Lo que van a haber son ondanadas de hostias


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo peor del 4 de Julio es el puto pavo asado. Nunca entenderé cómo les gusta un bicho tan condenadamente duro.
> 
> Para eso coges una pierna de cerdo, que no es nada cara, la asas y queda cojonuda.



Señor mio, que eso se hace en noviembre, en el thanksgiving day.

Además al pavo le inyectan salsa con una jeringuilla antes de asarlo, aunque no deja de quedar algo seco por ello.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2010)

Rodríguez Zapatero se reune hoy con el economista jefe de FMI - 2/07/10 - 2279883 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Señor mio, que eso se hace en noviembre, en el thanksgiving day.
> 
> Además al pavo le inyectan salsa con una jeringuilla antes de asarlo, aunque no deja de quedar algo seco por ello.



Y no comen pavo en el 4-J ?

Vaya....

bueno, pues si no es el pavo, serán las hamburguesas esas que se suelen hacer en las típicas barbacoas portátiles de jardín, esas que salen en el TeleTienda estilo carrito con ruedas.

En cualquier caso, donde se ponga un asado de lechón burgalés...


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

El pavo es una excelente fuente de proteínas de algo valor biológico querido pollastre, mucho mejor que la famosa "pechuga de pollo" aunque lejos de la carne de canguro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Rodríguez Zapatero se reune hoy con el economista jefe de FMI - 2/07/10 - 2279883 - elEconomista.es



einnnnnsssssssssssss :8: :8: :8: :8:

muchisimas gracias por el aviso, cierro largos a la minima oportunidad 

Cada vez que este abre la boca es garantia de guano mayusculo, nos vamos a los 3000 toneluanos hoy mismo :no:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2010)

Paerece que el reboute va el serio...


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El pavo es una excelente fuente de proteínas de algo valor biológico querido pollastre, mucho mejor que la famosa "pechuga de pollo" aunque lejos de la carne de canguro.




No, si no digo que no aporte proteínas, vitaminas y minerales (estilo Superratón finalizando un episodio); lo que digo es que yo lo he comido bastante, y es "durillo de roer", por así decirlo ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

os lo tomareis de broma, pero nada mas leer eso de que hablaba zapatero he cerrado cortos :no:

quizas me pierda el reboton, pero no me la juego con un tio asi ni de broma , la caida puede ser brutal :: :: ::


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Y no comen pavo en el 4-J ?
> 
> Vaya....
> 
> ...



Si, en lo del asado de lechón estamos completamente de acuerdo :Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> os lo tomareis de broma, pero nada mas leer eso de que hablaba zapatero he cerrado cortos :no:
> 
> quizas me pierda el reboton, pero no me la juego con un tio asi ni de broma , la caida puede ser brutal :: :: ::



no te entiendo, al decir que has cerrado cortos es que te has posicionado corto?????? ya que si habla zapatero lo que ocasiona son caidas por lo tanto habría que posicionarse (abrir posiciones) corto? o estoy muy perdido???


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no te entiendo, al decir que has cerrado cortos es que te has posicionado corto?????? ya que si habla zapatero lo que ocasiona son caidas por lo tanto habría que posicionarse (abrir posiciones) corto? o estoy muy perdido???



perdon quise decir que he abierto cortos y cerrado largos , me he liado con las prisas ::


----------



## Cœur de Lion (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> einnnnnsssssssssssss :8: :8: :8: :8:
> 
> muchisimas gracias por el aviso, cierro largos a la minima oportunidad
> 
> Cada vez que este abre la boca es garantia de guano mayusculo, nos vamos a los 3000 toneluanos hoy mismo :no:



Realmente ese el unico axioma economico realmente probado. Su p madre, ahora que sale algun dato bueno la vamos a cagar.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

Cœur de Lion dijo:


> Realmente ese el unico axioma economico realmente probado. Su p madre, ahora que sale algun dato bueno la vamos a cagar.



hay otro axima probado mucho mas eficaz, el ibex suele subir/bajar con fuerza inversamente proporcional a mis posiciones ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

ya se acerca a donde cerre largos 

ya me esta empezando a joder no acertar nunca :: :: ::


----------



## evidente (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> hay otro axima probado mucho mas eficaz, el ibex suele subir/bajar con fuerza inversamente proporcional a mis posiciones ::



secundo esa afirmacion y pongo a disposicion cantidad ingente de informacion contable - financiera que demuestra que ante posicion corta asumida se genera inmediatamente movimiento inverso en el indice bursatil con efecto sobre rentabilidad inversamente proporcional a mis expectativas al momento de la operacion.
8:
::
:´(
:cook:
::


----------



## evidente (2 Jul 2010)

son mis ideas o el euro dolar esta descontando desde ayer un mal dato americano?


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

:fiufiu:


zuloman dijo:


> hay otro axima probado mucho mas eficaz, el ibex suele subir/bajar con fuerza inversamente proporcional a mis posiciones ::



Mi señal de LARGOS se acaba de activar.

LARGOSSSSS hasta las trancas si Zulo vende!!

:XX:


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

evidente dijo:


> cantidad ingente de informacion contable - financiera que demuestra que ante posicion corta asumida se genera inmediatamente movimiento inverso en el indice bursatil con efecto sobre rentabilidad inversamente proporcional a mis expectativas al momento de la operacion.
> 8:
> ::
> :´(
> ...



Esto.... que te follan, quieres decir? ::

Tranquilo, todos tenemos días de -5%... passssa nada.


----------



## Lomendil (2 Jul 2010)

¿Esto que es la calma antes de la tempestad? ¿Algun dato interesante por salir que mande todo a las nubes o al sótano?


----------



## DeepChu (2 Jul 2010)

Por si a alguien le intersa

Invertia.com - RADIOGRAFÍA DE LA CRISIS: El diferencial bono-bund se estabiliza en 200 puntos con el euro al alza

Creo q esta clarinete xD

Aun asi lo subiran otra vez...


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

Vamossss q quiero que llegue a tocar los 9.300 y demuestre que somos la TXampions Lí!


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

Me está dando un miedo el poco movimiento que estamos teniendo hoy... lo que hagan lo van a hacer a lo brusco llevándose por delante stops a muerte, estos en 3 minutos ponen el índice en los 9000 o en los 9350 como ayer.


----------



## Lomendil (2 Jul 2010)

Visto así por ahora parece un clon de los movimientos de ayer. 
¿Es posible que los que mueven el cotarro puedan reproducir días así si les ha salido rentable?

A las 14:00 veremos...


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

Hoy toca movimiento contrario, acercanos a los 9220 de nuevo y luego ZASCA!.

El stoxxx no se inmuta ante las subidas del ibex y el sp sigue agonizando por la zona de los 1020, pero nosotros en los 9200 con dos cojones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

que asco le estoy pillando a la bolsa :no:

como hoy acabe perdiendo pillo mi pasta y cierro la cuenta en renta4 :vomito:


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que asco le estoy pillando a la bolsa :no:
> 
> como hoy acabe perdiendo pillo mi pasta y cierro la cuenta en renta4 :vomito:



Y lo que te aburrirías luego no tiene nombre Zulo...

Cuando cierres los cortos avisa, que se activará mi señal de venta.


----------



## DeepChu (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que asco le estoy pillando a la bolsa :no:
> 
> como hoy acabe perdiendo pillo mi pasta y cierro la cuenta en renta4 :vomito:



Eso pasa muchas veces... Yo tb estuve a punto de largarlo perdiendo casi un 10% del capital inicial hace una semana, aguante posicion, llegue a ir perdiendo casi el 40%... y ahora estoy en casi +40%... y corto perdiendo un 8 % xDDD

Esto da mas vueltas q una noria, pero muchas veces si que lo unico que dan ganas es de mandarlos a tomar por rasca.

Paciencia Zulo, paciencia


----------



## Lomendil (2 Jul 2010)

Yo tambien estoy a punto de darle al boton de panic y cerrar el chiringuito pa siempre. Más vale que eso sea un pico...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2010)

Venga, a palmar pasta

Que hay que pagar los nuevos gemelos de oro y diamante del botas


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

Es que como le de al dow por abrir en verde y le acompañe el stoxxx entonces el ibex se va a los 9400, y por ahora, parece eso.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

me dan ganas de cerrar los cortos y abrir largos para ver el desplome :vomito:


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

Sigo pensando que el Dato saldrá bueno y que tanto Europa como USA para arriba...

Edit: La señal de venta está cerca, recuerda avisar Zulo!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

el 9300 ya lo doy por hecho, hasta ahora siempre se ha dado la vuelta ahi...........menos hoy que que me he puesto corto :vomito::::vomito:


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me dan ganas de cerrar los cortos y abrir largos para ver el desplome :vomito:



Zulomannnn, eso tiene un nombre en psicología del trading, se llama "trader's self-destruction attitude". Nadie conoce el motivo exacto, pero según parece cuando las cosas empiezan a ir mal, el trader entra en una espiral auto-destructiva donde llega a hacer - incluso - operaciones malas *a propósito*, es una cosa tremenda esto del cerebro humano.

Así que contente y métete el dedo en el culo, que el Lunes será otra semana, y verás las cosas de otro color.

Hazme caso, pipiolo...


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

bueno, cerrado el último largo, haber si ahora me pongo corto en el rango 9.275-9.300 con poca carga, que ya vemos como las gasta...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulomannnn, eso tiene un nombre en psicología del trading, se llama "trader's self-destruction attitude". Nadie conoce el motivo exacto, pero según parece cuando las cosas empiezan a ir mal, el trader entra en una espiral auto-destructiva donde llega a hacer - incluso - operaciones malas *a propósito*, es una cosa tremenda esto del cerebro humano.
> 
> Así que contente y métete el dedo en el culo, que el Lunes será otra semana, y verás las cosas de otro color.
> 
> Hazme caso, pipiolo...



esxactamente eso me esta pasando


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

Yo me pondre corto en los 10200 esta tarde.


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> esxactamente eso me esta pasando



Cojones, pues eso... si es que lo que te he contado es rigurosamente cierto, avalado por unos cuantos libros de psicología que me he leído ya.

Por eso hay que tener mucho cuidado (y mucha fortaleza mental) con los loss strikes, porque si te descuidas entras en retroalimentación negativa y te vas al carajo en una tarde.


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

Corto 9.275; SL en 9.280


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Corto 9.275; SL en 9.280



si cae, antes tocara los 9300 , hasta hoy siempre ha sido asi......... lo unico que puede variar hoy es que se dispare y siga subiendo :vomito:

cuando llegue a ese punto le pongo un stop a 100 pipos apago el ordenador y me largo, si baja estupendo y si me salta el stop cierro la cuenta en lunes a primera hora ::


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

Saltó SL...

Orden de venta en 9.295 , 9.300 y 9.305.

Veremos.


----------



## DeepChu (2 Jul 2010)

Zulo, ya veras como como antes del cierre lo tiran para abajo, para igualarlo al resto de indices, como wenos kpuios q son xD


----------



## Gamu (2 Jul 2010)

Por lo menos hasta que no abra wall street, no habrá tregua contra los cortos.

Cuando abra, veremos. Pero yo me inclino más por un cierre masivo de la gente que estaba corta esperando el hundimiento de la banca este jueves.

Al final, nada "raro" ha ocurrido. Eso beneficia a la bolsa. 

No se, mentalmente estoy completamente lateral, hay tantas razones para que baje, como para que suba.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Saltó SL...
> 
> Orden de venta en 9.295 , 9.300 y 9.305.
> 
> Veremos.



el caso es que yo estaba seguro de que tocariamos el 9300 pero al leer que hablaba zapatero me entro panico y cerre largos......... quizas debi preguntar a que hora hablaba :vomito:::


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

Yo sigo viendo que esto revienta al alza y aún y viéndolo así me he posicionado ahora corto... veremos si me la pego o no, Stop-s ceñiditos que sino luego me toca :: ....

Antes del dato, corto.
Si pegan estirón tras el dato del paro, cierro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo sigo viendo que esto revienta al alza y aún y viéndolo así me he posicionado ahora corto... veremos si me la pego o no, Stop-s ceñiditos que sino luego me toca :: ....
> 
> Antes del dato, corto.
> Si pegan estirón tras el dato del paro, cierro.



a que hora sale el dato ???


----------



## Claca (2 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Cojones, pues eso... si es que lo que te he contado es rigurosamente cierto, avalado por unos cuantos libros de psicología que me he leído ya.
> 
> Por eso hay que tener mucho cuidado (y mucha fortaleza mental) con los loss strikes, porque si te descuidas entras en retroalimentación negativa y te vas al carajo en una tarde.



Los traders deberían tener dos vidas: una para cagarla a gusto y la otra para aplicar todo lo aprendido a base de imperiales en la vida anterior. 

Por cierto, yo veo lógico que ahora el IBEX se ponga un poco las pilas, ya que lleva descontando muchas cosas feas todo este tiempo. ¿A nadie le sorprende que el DAX esté alcista (hasta la fecha sólo mínimos crecientes )? Todos los índices tiene su ritmo cardíaco particular, no conviene forzar que lleguen a la meta al mismo tiempo... ¡Cada leoncio en su casa y el Guano en la de todos!


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

14:30h... parece ser q estará bien arriba cuando salga, veremos que sucede si sale mejor o peor, yo sigo pensando que será mejor de lo esperado y pavor me da lo que haga el mercado estando tan arriba pq puede pegar un rebotón de aúpa, sobretodo los USA'nos, y aquí que nos agarramos al clavo ardiendo, sería la excusa perfecta para seguir disparados, dicho esto, ya me han entrado los cortos así que SL en 9.330 por si se desboca y a comer.


----------



## pyn (2 Jul 2010)

Chicos he visto la luz


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> 14:30h... parece ser q estará bien arriba cuando salga, veremos que sucede si sale mejor o peor, yo sigo pensando que será mejor de lo esperado y pavor me da lo que haga el mercado estando tan arriba pq puede pegar un rebotón de aúpa, sobretodo los USA'nos, y aquí que nos agarramos al clavo ardiendo, sería la excusa perfecta para seguir disparados, dicho esto, ya me han entrado los cortos así que SL en 9.330 por si se desboca y a comer.



9335 el maximo fue 9330 igual te lo saltan y se van abajo, doy unos consejos cojonudos que ya me podia aplicar a mi mismo :::vomito:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

Bueno, ya toco el 9300 vamos a ver si sigo en bolsa o me retiro 8:


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Chicos he visto la luz




dangerous.... podrían seguir tu directriz bajista... como podrían querer irse a tocar el 50% fibo de toda la subida desde el 16 de Marzo (actualmente 9,589) o desplomarse buscando el 61% (896x)... las posibilidades son tantas...


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

False dip en 9,330... estos son muy capaces de seguir tirando para arriba.

Menos mal que llevo toda la mañana agazapado en liquidez.

edito: antes lo digo....

edito2: zuloman, ten fuerte!! Aguanta!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

(mode paronoico on ) me parece que a partir de ahora voy a decir lo contrario de lo que haga en el fo, alguien me pone la pierna encima y se empeña en fastidiarme ( mode paronoico of )

CERRADOS CORTOS Y ABIERTOS LARGOS 

ala, ahora el gafe que adivine si es verdad o mentira


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

Pues yo ando corto desde hace unos días en unos CFDs de cierto banco que cuando suben los índices sube poco y cuando bajan se cae aproximadamente el doble que los índices.

A veces me gusta dejar los futuros aparcados y meterme en algo que tenga más tendencia, sobre todo en esta época de índices europeos perrofláuticos que hacen los movimientos cuando les da la realísima gana, de todas formas mi intención es aguantar estos CFDs durante un tiempo, ya llevo varios meses diciendo que en julio se haría un máximo intermedio y luego nos iríamos abajo, este año las bajadas fuertes se inician poco antes de que termine el mes anterior al del guano previsto, igual que ocurrió en abril, así que era momento de entrar ya.

Entré en buenos niveles y ya llevo beneficios, a lo mejor voy ampliando, ahora los laterales me la soplan porque suponen ganar un poquito menos o un poquito más a cada rato, pero me evito andar buscando un nivel de entrada adecuado que hasta podría no verse más durante este año.


----------



## Claca (2 Jul 2010)

¡Follada de cortos! Menudo barrido...

*Empleo de EEUU 

-125.000 cuando se esperaba -110.000 *


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

Preciosa apertura usana!


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2010)

Vamonos a visitar los 1000

Han colocado papel a pardales y ahora sólo van a recoger migajas


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

....por la barranquilla.

Como estaba previsto...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

¿ algun corto llevaba stops ??


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2010)

jo jo 

pues esto ya está arriba todo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

¿ que haran estos golfos ahora? :


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

Me retiro con un +3,86% diario hoy, cierro tienda de ultramarinos y a otra cosa, que el fin de semana ya está aquí.

mucha suerte a los tardíos que se quedan con las espadas en alto.

el lunes más.


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ algun corto llevaba stops ??




Yo llevaba para la mitad en 9.330, saltada esa mitad, me queda la otra mitad en 9.298 de media.

Edit: si es que no se puede ir uno a comer tranquilo...


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Yo llevaba para la mitad en 9.330, saltada esa mitad, me queda la otra mitad en 9.298 de media.
> 
> Edit: si es que no se puede ir uno a comer tranquilo...



Na, no aprendo yo tp, debería de haber seguido largo como estaba


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

Si tras el dato de las 16:00h no hay bajada, cierro cortos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2010)

Largo en nokia en 8.63.


----------



## Misterio (2 Jul 2010)

Y el Ibex sube como un loco por...??


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Y el Ibex sube como un loco por...??



Porque la gente irrelevante compra cuando sube, y no sube cuando compra ( la gente relevante).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jul 2010)

Corto miniIbex 9375... SL 9425

Saludos...

Edit: Fuera en 9325... creo que he estado 30 segundos más o menos... )


----------



## Gamu (2 Jul 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Y el Ibex sube como un loco por...??



Lo hemos dicho antes: no news, good news.

La quiebra esperada de este jueves se ha quedado en nada, era cuestión de poco tiempo que recuperara lo perdido por la incertidumbre. Aún parece que le queda...

El BCE ha refinanciado veladamente todo lo que los bancos han necesitado.


----------



## xavigomis (2 Jul 2010)

Algunos los llaman Champions League....


----------



## Misterio (2 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Porque la gente irrelevante compra cuando sube, y no sube cuando compra ( la gente relevante).




Digo yo que la gente irrelevante mirará los otros índices para enterarse de la fiesta, vamos que me parece bien que el Ibex tenga conciencia propia y tal y que no vaya al compás del Dow pero otra cosa es ver que todo se esta volviendo a poner negro como los cojones de un grillo y tirar pa'lante porque si.

No se da la impresión de que los cortos han abandonado el índice en busca de nuevas víctimas.


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Jul 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Este objetivo no se cumplió ayer Jueves, para hoy Viernes debería ser atacado con mucha probabilidad.
> 
> Ahora si os dejo hasta la semana que viene.
> SUerte a todos.



Clavado, el 9375 y la proyeccion a 9425, tajada bien grande. Sigo con lo mio


----------



## Misterio (2 Jul 2010)

> Pedidos a fábrica	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> -1,4 % mucho peor esperado




Venga todo positivo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jul 2010)

Así es como lo estoy siguiendo yo...







Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Así es como lo estoy siguiendo yo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las cosas, viste mi post sobre el koncorde?

Es que no sé muy bien como funciona y era para ver si podrías explicarlo. Gracias ^^


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

Llevo mirando el Stoxx todo el día y aun no tengo claro en que dirección se está yendo, parece subir ligeramente pero ¿para que tanto bandazo entonces?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2010)

Hoygan

que el 5 de Julio es festivo en USA


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Las cosas, viste mi post sobre el koncorde?
> 
> Es que no sé muy bien como funciona y era para ver si podrías explicarlo. Gracias ^^



Lo vi, pero se me olvidó contestarte... desde el curro puedo ver posts pero no contestar... :

Esto es lo que pone en su página web:

*BLAI5 KONCORDE: LA IMPORTANCIA DEL VOLUMEN
*
Koncorde es probablemente mi indicador más conocido, descargado y utilizado. Su origen está en diferentes estudios que realicé sobre la importancia del volumen de negociación como dato.

Analizado como sistema, la negociación es un proceso más o menos simple: oferta y demanda se encuentran y generan el precio, buscando siempre equilibrarse. Teóricamente los especuladores profesionales con recursos ilimitados (manos fuertes) podrían congelar el valor de un precio, ya sea comprando o vendiendo. Es decir, podría estabilizarse un precio en un rango nulo o muy estrecho simplemente ofreciendo contrapartida al mercado.

Esto que es teóricamente posible, no puede hacerse nunca sin generar volumen. Cada acción que se opone al mercado para impedir el movimiento de un precio, incrementa el volumen. Así, para tamponar al mercado las manos fuertes han de intervenir, y al hacerlo no pueden evitar generar volumen, tanto más cuanto más fuertes y frecuentes sean sus intervenciones. Ese es un rastro que no pueden ocultar. Pueden ser invisibles en precio, pero visibles en volumen.

El anterior es un análisis típico sobre flujos de información, y de ello pensé que debería poder obtenerse algún tipo de beneficio práctico. Analicé los indicadores de volumen existentes y descubrí para mi sorpresa dos pequeñas maravillas denominadas Índice de Volumen Negativo (IVN) e Índice de Volumen Positivo (IVP), que por una interesante estratagema matemática eran capaces de atribuir el volumen a las manos fuertes (inversores profesionales) o las manos débiles (pequeños inversores).

A partir de ese punto diseñé un nuevo indicador complejo, mezcla de otros seis indicadores, capaz de presentar armonizada y proporcionalmente señales de tendencia y de volumen y, al mismo tiempo, atribuir separadamente el volumen de manos fuertes y manos débiles. Otra innovación en su diseño fue la de pasar de las líneas a las áreas de color, lo que hace más fácil visualizar e interpretar sus señales.

La intención era permitir una interpretación más completa del activo analizado al presentar simultáneamente señales de tendencia y volumen proporcionalmente concordadas. De ahí también su nombre. 
*
Qué es y para que sirve*

Cuando descubrí el mundo de los programas de trading y observé por primera vez la batería de indicadores disponibles saqué inmediatamente dos conclusiones. La primera fue que sus formulaciones matemáticas eran, en prácticamente todos los casos, formidables; pero también que sus presentaciones distaban mucho de explotar ni de largo muchas de sus posibilidades.

Hoy por hoy en otros campos de medición y control los indicadores y entornos gráficos son mucho más complejos y sofisticados que en el entorno del trading, donde lo normal pasa por ser una simple curva con (cuando más) una media que lo cruza periódicamente.

Como imaginaba que los traders están también perfectamente capacitados para manejar entornos gráficos más complejos, me planteé si sería posible componer un indicador para trading de nueva generación, capaz de mezclar y armonizar diferentes señales al mismo tiempo, y con ese objetivo diseñé Koncorde.

Resumiendo sus principales características, diríamos que:

Koncorde es una mezcla de SEIS indicadores, 4 de tendencia y 2 de volumen.

Su representación se basa en áreas de color y no en simples líneas, lo que (creo) también supone una cierta novedad dentro del diseño de indicadores bursátiles.

El área marrón y la media roja son tendencia y las áreas verde y azul, volumen.

Para el cálculo del área marrón (tendencia) se utiliza una versión ajustada de VIGÍA, que es un indicador ponderado y amplificado compuesto por RSI, MFI, Bandas de Bollinguer y Estocástico.

El área verde y el área azul se obtienen de la variación porcentual de los indicadores IVP (Índice de Volumen Positivo) e IVN (Índice de Volumen Negativo).

Cualquiera que lea la documentación disponible sobre estas dos pequeñas joyas matemáticas descubrirá que atribuyen los volúmenes negociados a manos fuertes (IVN) o manos débiles (IVP). En el caso de Koncorde las manos fuertes están representadas por los movimientos del área azul y las manos débiles, por el de las verdes.

El objetivo de todo este esfuerzo era conseguir, con un golpe de vista y en un sólo gráfico, "CONCORDAR" el movimiento tendencial del indicador con los movimientos significativos del volumen. De ahí nació la idea base de KONCORDE, y también su nombre.

*Y, ¿cómo funciona?
*
El indicador está compuesto por tres áreas (verde, marrón y azul) y una línea roja que las cruza. Lo explicaré con un símil que, quizás parezca un poco infantil, pero sin duda ayudará a su comprensión.

Para empezar, fijaros en el área marrón. Son mis "montañas". Su perfil es el una versión ajustada de VIGÍA. Sobre él he situado una línea roja, que es una media exponencial del mismo. La primera forma de operar es por cortes del límite del área marrón sobre su media. Los cortes dan entradas y salidas, de la forma más razonable (corte ascendente => entrada; descendente => salida).

Pero, más hermosas que unas montañas peladas, son las coronadas por verdes pastos y cuyos pies están regados por frescos ríos, ¿verdad? Quizás suene tonto, pero he descubierto que este tipo de trucos mnemotécnicos son más poderosos para cualquier usuario (yo mismo lo soy) que otro tipo de explicaciones más pomposas y complejas.

Ahora detallo: el área verde superior y la azul inferior son variaciones porcentuales de los volúmenes específicos de las manos fuertes (azul = río) y de las manos débiles (verde = pastos).

Ahora ya dispongo de más información, al margen de los simples cortes. Con un gráfico haremos la explicación más cómoda. Este es un gráfico de Cintra por Koncorde. 

Blai5 Koncorde: La Importancia del Volumen

Saludos...


----------



## Cordobesa (2 Jul 2010)

Aun se puede pillar un bocado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2010)

Fuera con pérdidas de 2%. Stop loss.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lo vi, pero se me olvidó contestarte... desde el curro puedo ver posts pero no contestar... :
> 
> Esto es lo que pone en su página web:
> 
> ...



Un thanks para ti,


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2010)

La CNMV levanta el veto a La Seda: volverá a cotizar el lunes - 2/07/10 - 2281423 - elEconomista.es

A las buenas tardes,

¿Alguien con experiencia con estos superchicharros? 
¿Qué suele pasar con el precio en estos casos?

Curiosidad y tal ... 

Gracias!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jul 2010)

Ibex arriba y DAX y S&P mordiendo el polvo... para que luego digáis que no estamos en la Champions... )

Saludos...

Edit: En el gráfico que puse antes, la última tendencia "alcista" a corto que tenemos, pasa más o menos por el 9200 contado...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2010)

Las cosas mirame si puedes a NOK NYSE con el Koncorde, para ver si soy capaz de interpretarlo.

Creo que están comprando manos fuertes en días a lo bestia. Y vendiendo manos fuertes en semanas.

Entonces estarían pasando a compradores las manos fuertes, no?


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ibex arriba y DAX y S&P mordiendo el polvo... para que luego digáis que no estamos en la Champions... )
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> Edit: En el gráfico que puse antes, la última tendencia "alcista" a corto que tenemos, pasa más o menos por el 9200 contado...



Efectivamente, estamos en la champions de la manipulación descarada y la caza de gacelas sin piedad


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2010)

Obama: la economía de EEUU sigue con "el viento en contra" - 2/07/10 - 2281589 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Efectivamente, estamos en la champions de la manipulación descarada y la caza de gacelas sin piedad



Que forma de tirar el índice la última hora... el que se pusiera largo después del dato del paro, estará contento...

Si le dan 10' más acaban el rojo... )


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2010)

¿como afectará el festivo usa en Europa el próximo lunes?


----------



## tarrito (2 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si le dan 10' más acaban el rojo... )



pues en la robasta se ha llegado a ver + 0,2 en el contado :fiufiu:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Las cosas mirame si puedes a NOK NYSE con el Koncorde, para ver si soy capaz de interpretarlo.
> 
> Creo que están comprando manos fuertes en días a lo bestia. Y vendiendo manos fuertes en semanas.
> 
> Entonces estarían pasando a compradores las manos fuertes, no?



Está en mínimos de SU HISTORIA... llegó a costar 65€/acción y hoy vale menos de 7€, espero que tenga un doble suelo en 6,7€ porque sino, parece que no tiene freno... Tirando fibos, su fibo38,2% coincide con el pico que hizo en 2008 en 28€.

El konkorde nos dice venta de manos fuertes en gráfico diario, semanal y mensual... HOY es el único día que han comprado las manos fuertes... yo compraría moderadamente con SL 6,50€ más o menos... si ves que las manos fuertes siguen comprando, añade más...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jul 2010)

Cosas interesantes de la sesión antes de que Mulder nos ilumine con los leoncios...

-Hemos parado en la MM25 en gráfico diario...
-Las manos fuertes (en el konkorde) han comprado...
-El stocástico que sigo, está a punto de salir de sobreventa en gráfico diario...

Saludos...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Está en mínimos de SU HISTORIA... llegó a costar 65€/acción y hoy vale menos de 7€, espero que tenga un doble suelo en 6,7€ porque sino, parece que no tiene freno... Tirando fibos, su fibo38,2% coincide con el pico que hizo en 2008 en 28€.
> 
> El konkorde nos dice venta de manos fuertes en gráfico diario, semanal y mensual... HOY es el único día que han comprado las manos fuertes... yo compraría moderadamente con SL 6,50€ más o menos... si ves que las manos fuertes siguen comprando, añade más...
> 
> Saludos...



Por fundamentales tiene un rating de 85%. En la mayoría de los ratios que sigo.

Y tiene las 5 estrellas de SP.

No sé. Más o menos por cada 1000€ de acciones tienes 1500€ en ventas. 

No sé hasta que punto lo descuenta todo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Jul 2010)

Microsoft ha vendido sólo 500 unidades de sus móviles

LOL

Microsoft Won't Confirm Or Deny Only 500 Kins Sold


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

Credito propulsado Nokia ultimamente va al rebufo de Apple, si Apple hace algo bueno Nokia se desploma, si pasa algo malo con Apple Nokia sube.

Ahora mismo parece que hay problemas con las antenas de los nuevos iphone 4 y un grupo de usuarios ha demandado a la compañía, de ahí que Nokia suba un poco.

Y para el técnico lo que te ha dicho LCASC.

PD: parece que han esperado al final de la sesión para hacer lo que debían desde el principio, este lunes me parece que los europeos nos vamos a poner al nivel de los gringos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (2 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Por fundamentales tiene un rating de 85%. En la mayoría de los ratios que sigo.
> Y tiene las 5 estrellas de SP.
> No sé. Más o menos por cada 1000€ de acciones tienes 1500€ en ventas.
> No sé hasta que punto lo descuenta todo.



No entiendo ni papa de fundamentales... Este post es más críptico que un post de Pepitoria... ) qué significan todas esas cosas...? ::

85% de rating y 5 estrellas de SP?

Saludos...


----------



## Sleepwalk (2 Jul 2010)

Esta tarde no ha aparecido el "visionario", cuyo nick tiraba para atrás, que ayer predecía un aumento meteórico del 3%, y trataba al personal con "dulces" palabras aconsejando seguir sus predicciones......


----------



## Mulder (2 Jul 2010)

el volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido medio tirando a alto y el saldo ha quedado neutral por completo.

- Por la mañana han estado mareando ligeramente mientras el saldo subía hasta las 15:40 aproximadamente.
- A partir de ahí han empezado a vender sin pausa, sin hacer ninguna compra en lo que ha restado de sesión, sin piedad!
- En subasta han vendido también.

Parece claro el esquema del día de hoy y el que vamos a tener este próximo lunes, para abajo y sin paradas, al menos en apertura, luego ya veremos, pero la cosa no pinta nada buena, espero por su bien que nadie se quedara abierto con un largo.


----------



## pollastre (2 Jul 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Esta tarde no ha aparecido el "visionario", cuyo nick tiraba para atrás, que ayer predecía un aumento meteórico del 3%, y trataba al personal con "dulces" palabras aconsejando seguir sus predicciones......



¿Un 3%? Yo creo que el tío dijo un +7% nada menos, si mal no recuerdo.

La verdad es que determinadas actitudes me despiertan mucha curiosidad. Ahora que últimamente me estoy aficionando a la psicología del comportamiento, disfruto mucho obteniendo perfiles de los mensajes de la gente 

Puestos en esta tesitura, no entiendo el objetivo de abrirte un nick, aparecer en tu segundo mensaje en un hilo como éste, soltar la primera soplapollez que se te ocurra al más puro estilo moneda al aire, y luego cuando - por descontado - ni por casualidad ocurre lo que dijistes, desapareces sin dejar rastro.

¿Qué se busca con historias como esa?

Analicemos lo incoherente de ese proceder: 

a) supongamos que hoy el Ibex hubiera subido, efectivamente, un +7%. Desafía a la razón pensar que un tío capaz de predecir razonablemente (y consistentemente) swings de esa magnitud en el mercado, esté escribiendo en un foro llamando imbéciles a otros foreros. Obviamente nadie se creería que tenemos al nuevo gurú de la meca del Ibex entre nosotros.
Antes bien, la gente tirará de navaja de Occam y asumirá que simplemente hizo una apuesta al azar y tuvo suerte.

b) supongamos que ni de coña sube el 7% (vamos, lo normal). El tío desaparece y todos saben lo que ya resultaba obvio: que tiró una moneda al aire, acompañada de formas arrogantes. ¿Y ahora, qué? Nuevo nick y vuelta a empezar?

Como se ve, llegamos al absurdo de que, acierte o falle en su loca apuesta, socialmente no conseguirá objetivo alguno.

Empero, ¿por qué mensajes como el de ayer?
El cerebro humano es fascinante, qué duda cabe.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 Jul 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No entiendo ni papa de fundamentales... Este post es más críptico que un post de Pepitoria... ) qué significan todas esas cosas...? ::
> 
> 85% de rating y 5 estrellas de SP?
> 
> Saludos...



Hola!

El 85% por ciento de los criterios, son los mios personales, no de sp.

Para hacer una comparativa. Si tienes el macd en positivo el estocastico al alza, pero tienes una vela muy negativa, pues podría ser un rating del 65% al alza, dependdiendo de como ponderaras tus indicadores.

Yo lo hago por fundamentales. Lo bueno que tiene Nokia es que no deja de vender a lo bestia. Si compras una acción estás comprando un activo, un pasivo, y también la cifra de ventas.

Lo que me refiero es que si tienes una accion de nokia, por cada euro que te cuesta una accion, tienes 1,5 de ventas, que es el verdadero origen de los beneficios de la compañía.

Un saludo


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> El 85% por ciento de los criterios, son los mios personales, no de sp.
> 
> ...



La acción se mueve por sentimientos y no solo por ratios.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> La acción se mueve por sentimientos y no solo por ratios.



Precisamente porque la acción se mueve por sentimientos, la gente gana pasta en bolsa.

Si la gente se moviera por fundamentales, y la información fuera perfecta, nadie vendería acciones a 10 que valieran 9. Y es precisamente lo que hace ganar dinero.


----------



## bonoce (3 Jul 2010)

Crédito qué bueno me lo pido para mi firma. Me pareces brillante y algunas de tus conclusiones me han hecho ganar mucha pasta, pero en esot te has lucido. Ya veo que tienes tu moral muy clara.... como la mía.


----------



## Groucho (3 Jul 2010)

¿Que esta pasando con el EURUSD? ¿El dolar se viene abajo o el euro se recupera?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (3 Jul 2010)

Groucho dijo:


> ¿Que esta pasando con el EURUSD? ¿El dolar se viene abajo o el euro se recupera?



Parece que el euro se frena algo en el proceso de empapelamiento mundial en curso.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Un 3%? Yo creo que el tío dijo un +7% nada menos, si mal no recuerdo.
> 
> La verdad es que determinadas actitudes me despiertan mucha curiosidad. Ahora que últimamente me estoy aficionando a la psicología del comportamiento, disfruto mucho obteniendo perfiles de los mensajes de la gente
> 
> ...



Ten cuidado con los libros de psicologia , recuerdo que hace ya bastantes años me dio por leer algunos, al final acababa viendo sintomas variados en todo el mundo.......... .............. corres el riesgo de acabar psicoanalizando a la gente en los foros en plan psicolo argentino che pive vite   

Cuando llegue a la parte de las enfermedades mentales y trastornos de la personalidad tuve que dejarlo......... me iba a volver loco de remate, reconocia sintomas de variadas enfermedades graves en mi personalidad, muchas de ellas totalmente incompatibles .

Como es logico, no hay nadie "normal" la diferencia esta en si los sintomas son leves y que no influyen en tu vida diaria, caso tipico son las manias que todo el mundo tiene y no pasa nada pero que en grados mas elevados pueden resultar todo un problemon.

PD : De todas formas el analisis del bombillo es bastante acertado pero se queda corto...... veo claros sintomas de complejo de inferioridad con imperiosa necesidad de llamar la atencion buscando el reconocimiento social......... en este caso es un poco mas triste que en otros por que ni siquiera lo hace en la vida real, sino en un foro del que ni siquiera es habitual o lo es pero cambia el nick para sacar a relucir su intimo secreto en su maximo esplendor amparado en el anonimato.

Si profundizamos un poco mas probablemente el origen de su problema puede estar en una madre superprotectora que lo ninguneaba desde su mas tierna infancia o bien el problema puede tener un origen mas tardio probablemente en la etapa adolesceste en la que por desconocidos motivos, quizas una homosexualidad latente y fuetemente reprimida fue el motivo de esa imperiosa necesidad de marcar diferencias con su grupo de amigos adolescentes.

En su vida adulta es predecible que la represion de su etapa infantil unida a la frustracion de su etapa adolescente haya derivado en un relacion matrimonial de dependencia con su conyuge en la que su esposa suplanta a la madre infringiendole severas humillaciones...... vamos el tipico calzonazos con complejo de Edipo.



Joder que a gustito me hi quedau ...... como lo lea el pajaro va a entrar en la fase depresiva aguda de su personalidad maniaco depresiva tipica de todo bipolar.


----------



## debianita (3 Jul 2010)

Zuloman pásame el teléfono de tu camello, yo quiero desayunar lo que usted. No veas como se levanta el hombre por las mañanas.

Cuanto tenga tiempo analize el prefil psicópata de los cortistas botonrojistas, me hará un favor. A ver si con un poco de suerte me declarán chalado y me dan la larga enfermedad 

Saludos y buenos días


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Jul 2010)

debianita dijo:


> *Zuloman pásame el teléfono de tu camello*, yo quiero desayunar lo que usted. No veas como se levanta el hombre por las mañanas.
> 
> *Cuanto tenga tiempo analize el prefil psicópata de los cortistas botonrojistas*, me hará un favor. A ver si con un poco de suerte me declarán chalado y me dan la larga enfermedad
> 
> Saludos y buenos días



Amhed : 660716453, no olvides decirle que vas de mi parte para que me de mi comision 

El psicoanalisis pidaselo a pollastre que esta en esa fase de aprendizaje en la que la practica es fundamental para una correcta evolucion de sus estudios


----------



## pollastre (3 Jul 2010)

jojojojooo, ha puesto al bombillo de grana y oro en un momento, vamos


----------



## DeepChu (3 Jul 2010)

Pero que haceis un sabado levantados a eso de las 9:00 y escribiendo en el foro xDDDDDD

Anda que no se os va ni nada. Por cierto Zulo, que tal te fue al final ayer en tu espiral autodestructiva? conseguiste salvar los muebles? Yo sigo corto... a la espera del lunes a ver si consigo salir con dignidad (digo esto pq estoy corto en POP, y el kabron ha subido el doble que el ibex los dos ultimos dias xD)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Jul 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pero que haceis un sabado levantados a eso de las 9:00 y escribiendo en el foro xDDDDDD
> 
> Anda que no se os va ni nada. Por cierto Zulo, que tal te fue al final ayer en tu espiral autodestructiva? conseguiste salvar los muebles? Yo sigo corto... a la espera del lunes a ver si consigo salir con dignidad (digo esto pq estoy corto en POP, y el kabron ha subido el doble que el ibex los dos ultimos dias xD)



Pue smi cabreo monumental era por que llevaba toda la semana poniendo una orden de cierre de largos en un punto concreto, en dos ocasiones toco muy muy muy cerca y no se ejecuto.............................. al final ayer cerre largos y justo en ese momento toco en ese punto y lo rebaso bastante................... te puedes imaginar la cara de gilipollas que se me puso cuando pense que nos ibamos al 10.000 con mis largos recien cerrados y mis recien estrenados cortos :S

al final la cosa quedo en nada y espero poder mantener mis cortos abiertos hasta Noviembre sin tener que acabar ganandome la vida en la puerta de una iglesia y comiendo en Caritas.


----------



## kaxkamel (3 Jul 2010)

para mulder, enésimo post sobre apuestas reta de dónde acabará el ibex el 31 . 12. 2010

desde el 20 de junio no está disponible la apuesta más bajista (que acabará por debajo de 9.000). 
Ese día me admitió 1 euro (máx) con una cuota de 1 a 4.25


----------



## TRaSHTu (3 Jul 2010)

hoygan, una pregunta de novato... 
Hace unos meses que estoy jugando con Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir
Mi pregunta es: Es un buen entrenamiento de cara a invertir en bolsa en un futuro?, o luego no sirve de nada?
otra, que broker online recomendais? soy cliente de ING, es recomendable? tienen para operar CFD's?

ale, gracias ^_^


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Jul 2010)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> hoygan, una pregunta de novato...
> Hace unos meses que estoy jugando con Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir
> Mi pregunta es: Es un buen entrenamiento de cara a invertir en bolsa en un futuro?, o luego no sirve de nada?
> otra, que broker online recomendais? soy cliente de ING, es recomendable? tienen para operar CFD's?
> ...



Hombre para aprender lo mas elemental seguro que si es util ese o cualquier otro programa, lo que pasa es que esos juegos virtuales son como jugar al poquer con garbanzos.

Si no te juegas nada puedes ser muy valiente y sobre todo mantener la cabeza fria en momentos dificiles, si ves que tu pasta se evapora como por arte de nagia y no tienes mas para reponer no es tan facil mantener la templanza.

aqui todo el mundo esta en r4 o interdin, este ultimo dicen que es de pobres


----------



## TRaSHTu (3 Jul 2010)

hombre, tiene lo suyo ponerte corto con todo en CFD's y que empieze a subir, una vez se me quedo la cuenta a 0 y me reseteo :_ pero supongo que esto tambien cuenta como entrenamiento XD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Jul 2010)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> hombre, tiene lo suyo ponerte corto con todo en CFD's y que empieze a subir, una vez se me quedo la cuenta a 0 y me reseteo :_ pero supongo que esto tambien cuenta como entrenamiento XD



Hombre, ahi te puedes resetear, en la bolsa real resetear no se puede 

para que me entiendas, si tienes medios ilimitados siempre acabas ganando, basta con aumentar la apuesta al doble o por 10 cada vez que te equivoques, al final una te sale bien por narices.

Si quieres hacer la prueba jugamos una partida de poquer, tu con leuros y yo con fichas ilimitadas, si me ganas te pago las todas las fichas al doble de su valor.

Seria imposible que me ganaras, solo tendria que abrir multiplicando por 10 la apuesta anterior hasta que gane una mano.


----------



## Mulder (3 Jul 2010)

A los buenos dias!



zuloman dijo:


> Hombre, ahi te puedes resetear, en la bolsa real resetear no se puede
> 
> para que me entiendas, si tienes medios ilimitados siempre acabas ganando, basta con aumentar la apuesta al doble o por 10 cada vez que te equivoques, al final una te sale bien por narices.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que se conoce por el nombre de martingala pero creo que la mayoría de los que usan esa técnica acaban pidiendo limosna y/o viviendo bajo un puente


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es lo que se conoce por el nombre de martingala pero creo que la mayoría de los que usan esa técnica acaban pidiendo limosna y/o viviendo bajo un puente



Un pérfil adorado en los bingos y casinos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Jul 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es lo que se conoce por el nombre de martingala pero creo que la mayoría de los que usan esa técnica acaban pidiendo limosna y/o viviendo bajo un puente



claro, el problema es que en la vida real la deuda hay que pagarla aunque nuestros ilustres dirigentes se sorprendan por este hecho 

Por cierto, tenemos un finde de lo mas entretenido con la reunion zparo mandamas del fmi, mientras un exmandamas del fmi calienta el ambiente diciendo que la intervencio es casi un hecho 

Rogoff: "Hay grandes posibilidades de que el FMI tenga que rescatar a España", Economía y Política, expansion.com

Claro que De La Vega lo niega, lo que confirma con absoluta certeza que seremos intervenidos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Jul 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Un pérfil adorado en los bingos y casinos



meeeeeeeeeeeecccccccccccccccc , error, en los bingos no se puede aplicar, da igual el numero de cartones que juegues, el premio no aumenta.

En el casino solo se puede aplicar parciamente, hay un maximo de apuesta permitida.

Insisto en que me refiero a que " si tuvieramos credito o liquidez *ilimitada*" y no hubiera un tope para aumentar la apuesta seria eficaz.

Insisto tambien en que en la vida real no es asi.


----------



## tplink888 (3 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> meeeeeeeeeeeecccccccccccccccc , error, en los bingos no se puede aplicar, da igual el numero de cartones que juegues, el premio no aumenta.
> 
> En el casino solo se puede aplicar parciamente, hay un maximo de apuesta permitida.
> 
> ...



Claro Zulo y si mi abuela tuviese 2 ruedas y un manillar , no seria mi abuela sino una bicicleta :´(

Credito ilimitado dice , para 2 euros ahorrados que tengo , lo que me planteas es un suicidio bolsistico :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> meeeeeeeeeeeecccccccccccccccc , error, en los bingos no se puede aplicar, da igual el numero de cartones que juegues, el premio no aumenta.
> 
> En el casino solo se puede aplicar parciamente, hay un maximo de apuesta permitida.
> 
> ...



Si lanzas una moneda al aire ninguno tiene ventaja: cada uno tiene una probabilidad del 50% para ganar. Pero si lanzas la moneda en un casino que se queda con un 10% de la apuesta, tú sólo puedes ganar 90 céntimos por cada euro que pierdes. Ningún sistema puede batir a un juego de este tipo durante un periodo largo de tiempo y al final te quedas sin blanca.

Siempre pueden volver a por más dinero para seguir en su creencia de suerte.

Los casinos adoran a la gente impulsiva, odian a la gente que piensan. Parcialmente es parecido a la bolsa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 Jul 2010)

pero mira que sois pesados coño, ya no se como decir que lo que digo NO ES REAL por que parte de un axioma erroneo, NADIE tiene credito ilimitado.

Aqui no hay quien haga una elucubracion teorica hoygan


----------



## Mulder (3 Jul 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pero mira que sois pesados coño, ya no se como decir que lo que digo NO ES REAL por que parte de un axioma erroneo, NADIE tiene credito ilimitado.
> 
> Aqui no hay quien haga una elucubracion teorica hoygan



Si que es real según como plantees las escalas, si tienes 5 millones de euros y la apuesta es de un solo céntimo, en la práctica es como si tuvieras crédito ilimitado y el caso de la martingala puede aplicarse perfectamente, hay tragaperras por web en internet que aceptan este tipo de apuesta.


----------



## pollastre (3 Jul 2010)

Todos tenéis vuestro punto de razón, pero olvidáis un detalle fundamental.

No se puede vivir del juego (i.e., de un casino). Los casinos odian a los contadores de cartas, a los jugadores fríos y sistemáticos, a la gente con sistemas.

Adoran, sin embargo, a los jugadores impulsivos y a los borrachos.

Los casinos están agrupados en lobbies. Impenetrables, por cierto. En el momento en que un casino detecta a un contador de cartas, puedes apostar (no pun intended  ) a que automáticamente está baneado en la práctica totalidad de los casinos del país.

Así pues, no se puede ser un jugador profesional. Tardarás dos, a lo sumo tres meses, en no poder volver a entrar en un casino.

El derecho de admisión es algo que los mercados no se reservan. Se puede ser un contador de cartas en la bolsa, pero no en un casino.

Ergo, se puede vivir de los mercados. Ahí eres tú contra los demás, sin reglas ni regulaciones, sin derecho de admisión. ¿Eres capaz de lidiar con los leoncios? Entonces nadie vendrá a echarte de la bolsa.

Creo que es una diferencia.... importante ::


----------



## Alvin Red (3 Jul 2010)

Por si faltaban gurus, los de yahoo-finance pronostican el fin del mundo tal como lo conocemos para este julio del 2010.

<IMG src="http://chart.finance.yahoo.com/c/6m/_/_dji?lang=en-US&region=US" width=90% />​

^DJI: Basic Chart for Dow Jones Industrial Average - Yahoo! Finance

Curioso, no? Como se verdad y no un fallo de software, lo más seguro, id preparando cortos. El DJ industrial a 8200 mas o menos.


----------



## tarrito (3 Jul 2010)

Alvin Red dijo:


> Por si faltaban gurus, los de yahoo-finance pronostican el fin del mundo tal como lo conocemos para este julio del 2010.
> 
> <IMG src="http://chart.finance.yahoo.com/c/6m/_/_dji?lang=en-US&region=US" width=90% />​
> 
> ...



Venga! aporto posibles razones para esto:

a) Invasión contra Irán

b) Se lía parda en el vertido de BP (sí, aún se puede liar muchísimo más)

c) Spanish default

d) Lo normal ... el foro lo viene diciendo desde hace tiempo


Por cierto, parece marcar 8300 :8:


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2010)

No nos pajeemos todavía.

En los CFDs de IG Markets está en los 9656.

Todo se andará y llegará a los 8300 y bastante más abajo.


----------



## tarrito (3 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> No nos pajeemos todavía.
> 
> En los CFDs de IG Markets está en los 9656.
> 
> Todo se andará y llegará a los 8300 y bastante más abajo.



Hola Bertok,

Lo gracioso del asunto, es que nos adelanta qué pasará en el futuro ... por eso lo que marque a día de hoy cualquier plataforma, no desvirtua la predicción.

Y sí, todo se andará!


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2010)

Creo que le falta un pull back que para barrer a la peña, sobrepasará los 1060 del SP.

A continuación la predicción se quedará corta.


----------



## tarrito (3 Jul 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que le falta un pull back que para barrer a la peña, sobrepasará los 1060 del SP.
> 
> A continuación la predicción se quedará corta.



no seré yo quien le lleve la contraria o


----------



## bertok (3 Jul 2010)

Este hilo estamos llenos de osos


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Todos tenéis vuestro punto de razón, pero olvidáis un detalle fundamental.
> 
> No se puede vivir del juego (i.e., de un casino). Los casinos odian a los contadores de cartas, a los jugadores fríos y sistemáticos, a la gente con sistemas.
> 
> ...



*
Para Pollastre:*

Si bien es cierto que en la bolsa puedes jugar con "método" que no te echarán, ten en cuenta que mientras que en la ruleta la bola -aún con el 0 a favor de la banca- va al azar, en la bolsa luchas *contra los sistemas de trading automático que son el 75% del volumen* y que manejan las cotizaciones COMO ELLOS QUIEREN.

Es como si en el casino dejaran jugar a todos y con el método que quisieras pero, *el número que sale en al ruleta lo seleccionan LUEGO de que ven cómo van las apuestas de la mesa.*

Cuál te parece más justo ?


----------



## aksarben (3 Jul 2010)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> hoygan, una pregunta de novato...
> Hace unos meses que estoy jugando con Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir
> Mi pregunta es: Es un buen entrenamiento de cara a invertir en bolsa en un futuro?, o luego no sirve de nada?



Como dice zulo, los simuladores sirven para aprender lo básico y poco más, porque tienen varios defectos (entre ellos, que las posiciones te entran siempre, no te tiras 2 horas con la posi esperando, como en la vida real).



TRaSHTu dijo:


> otra, que broker online recomendais?



Los españoles son una mierda, sólo te podemos mencionar los menos malos (ya te los han dicho). Yo en cuanto encuentre un broker serio extranjero del que me fíe, les dan por ahí a la panda de robaperas que hay en España.



TRaSHTu dijo:


> soy cliente de ING, es recomendable? tienen para operar CFD's?



ING es recomendable para largo plazo (no cobran comisión de custodia) y valores conocidos, porque tienen muy pocos disponibles. Y no, no tienen CFDs, están orientados a inversores menos "sofisticados".


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Jul 2010)

Que alguien chape este hilo, ya está el de Julio abierto


----------

